# 2012 TTC chat



## Smiler82

I was away this weekend so I didn't bother temping....Monday my temp was high so I thought I must've ov'd over the weekend. But FF reckons I ov'd on Thursday! Only got the cross hairs today so all of a sudden I am 6 dpo without even realising!

I guess though that there is a chance I'm only 3 or 4 dpo isn't there since I don't know what my temps were Sat and Sun. Anyone want to wait this week out? I'm not getting my hopes up, pretty sure we missed our chance. I wasn't expecting to O so early, usually it takes til about day 36 :dohh:

Hopefully this is a sign my acupuncture is helping to bring down my cycle length though :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lilbecksxx

I'm 5dpo! :) Going crazy as af not expected til 18th/19th!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I'm 6 dpo and the wait is killing me! I have so many symptoms .. but I wonder if my mind is playing tricks on me lol.


----------



## notmommyyet

Im 5 dpo and for once Im pretty calm. I started temping and now I seen when i ov i feel more in control. BUT yesterday I had AF type cramps. Not sure what it means but im hoping its a good sign. I have so much stuff coming up the next few days that I think Ill b able to hold hold out! heres to our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh good luck everyone!!! I'm not really sure when to expect AF since I didn't take my temps over the weekend, don't want to count myself as 'late' when I'm not if you see what I mean. Time will tell I suppose....all of a sudden a week seems like a really long time though, before I was thinking how time is flying by :) I have no symptoms whatsoever but that doesn't really bother me...implantation wouldn't have happened yet anyway so I'm going to try and not think about it til next week :wacko:

Will be interesting to see how everyone gets on, fingers crossed! x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am 5 days past ovulation and I am getting really bad cramps that I took some advil but it isn't helping, why are these cramps so bad :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am 5 days past ovulation and I am getting really bad cramps that I took some advil but it isn't helping, why are these cramps so bad :nope::nope::nope:

Oh no, sorry you are in pain :hugs: don't know if it's a good sign or not. I had some really bad cramps on Monday that were way worse than anything I ever get in the run-up to AF. They disappeared though, not been back. Hope you feel better x


----------



## Iwantababybad

5 DPO so anxious i hate this:coffee:


----------



## Jaikali

Hi I'm also around 5 dpo, not really any symptoms apart from loads of spots on my face and I'm super tired, even had a nap today with my 3 year old daughter! Really hoping for my BFP this month as it's my birthday soon and it would be a lovely gift to myself!!! X


----------



## lusterleaf

i am also 5dpo.... no symptoms besides creamy CM... hope this month is it for all of us!


----------



## zofranks

6DPO today, bad cramps & creamy/sticky cm, skin breakout, temps keep going up, I have everything crossed for a temp dip and some spotting but am trying not to get my hopes up too much.

good luck ladies


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals! I'm 6dpo today and would love to wait it out with you. I've had some cramps today but nothing horrible and creamy cm. This is my first month ovulating in a long time so I'm not real sure when to expect af. My temp dipped 4 and 5 dpo, but came back up today. I had some light pink spotting earlier this afternoon. I would love to think it's implantation bleeding, but since I have no idea how long my LP will be...I'm nervous it's af on her way already. :( Time will tell! Good luck everyone!


----------



## SockriTease

I'm 2dpo with cramps as well. Is this normal? Good luck ladies.


----------



## Smiler82

zofranks said:


> 6DPO today, bad cramps & creamy/sticky cm, skin breakout, temps keep going up, I have everything crossed for a temp dip and some spotting but am trying not to get my hopes up too much.
> 
> good luck ladies

Aww try not to stress...not everyone gets spotting and/or a temp dip. Agree it's a good idea not to be too hopeful, I did that last month. We were both totally convinced (for no real reason!) that I was pregnant, and was so upset when I wasn't, cried solidly for two days!! :cry:



lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals! I'm 6dpo today and would love to wait it out with you. I've had some cramps today but nothing horrible and creamy cm. This is my first month ovulating in a long time so I'm not real sure when to expect af. My temp dipped 4 and 5 dpo, but came back up today. I had some light pink spotting earlier this afternoon. I would love to think it's implantation bleeding, but since I have no idea how long my LP will be...I'm nervous it's af on her way already. :( Time will tell! Good luck everyone!

Well congrats you ovulated!! That's good in itself if you don't normally ovulate...do you mind me asking why? I have PCOS so don't always ov either, and cycles are really long. Even if I'm not pg this time I'm really happy to have ov'd earlier than normal :) Really hope it's not AF on it's way already, that would be way too early if you're only 6 dpo. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## calebsmom06

I am 5 dpo today and yesterday I had cramping in my left side in the evening then one sharp pain that literally made me jump it was so sudden...hoping for my bfp this month:) I am test crazy took test today and negtive as expected but knowing me ill be taking on every day until it shows up positive or until the witch arives lol


----------



## Butterfly89

5DPO! Sore throat and a bit stuffy... think its a cold though. A bit of a fever yesterday (99.1) but it went back to 98.6 today. My BBTs have been sloooowly going up though! My post-O was 97.7 (and that was with lots of blankets on and it was warm in the room) then dipped to 97.5 but now its back up to 97.8! But it might be my fever... I did O one day late, though I doubt that matters. I was so stressed on my usual O day, I think that delayed it a bit..

Other than that... creamy CM, sore bb's, sore gums but could be from cold too, a little tingly stabby feelings in my lower abdomen. Also been peeing more often than usual, but with no pain or irritation so its definitely not a UTI or cystitis, since I've had both and I know what that feels like.

Also been sooo exhausted. But again, sick. So I am completely unsure right now, lol. I'm only antsy because of my predictions, but I don't 100% believe in those lol.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

SockriTease said:


> I'm 2dpo with cramps as well. Is this normal? Good luck ladies.

I've been cramping since 2dpo also (6dpo now). Seems normal. Hoping its a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## lindsayms05

Smiler - I have PCOS as well. Long story short, I had long cycles as a teenager, went on BC for 10 years, and haven't ovulated since going off BC 2 years ago. I've had periods, but they were always induced with prometrium. I've been on metformin for almost a year, but it hasn't regulated my cycles at all. I tried the lowest dose of clomid in august and didn't ovulate. My doc upped my dose in sept and I ovulated. I would love to be pregnant, but heck at this point I'm thrilled to have ovulated! lol I've also charted this cycle, which was a first for me. And now I'm just waiting....*twiddles thumbs* :coffee:


----------



## ajmc

Hi ladies
I am also around 4 DPO. I haven't really been paying attention this month as i have been super busy. But i went to the bathroom this morning and when i wiped there was a small amount of light pink on the paper. I'm not sure whether to consider this as implantation bleeding or not. Yesterday my boobs were kind of stinging on and off but again i didn't really think that much into it. 
How long have you all been trying?


----------



## Smiler82

Arghh....just typed a long response and the site crashed on me :growlmad:

Butterfly - how you feeling? Hope your cold is on the way out?? I've also had a prediction done too haha :) Just a bit of light-hearted fun. She said Sept-Nov for me so we'll see....

lindsay - sorry the metformin didn't work. That must've been such a long, frustrating year waiting to see it kick in :( I'd always been led to believe it was pretty much a sure thing, but my doc wouldn't prescribe it. That's great though you've not had to go to the highest dose of clomid though isn't it? Does it give you any side effects?

ajmc - hmm I wonder about the spotting....not sure if it's too early for implantation? I've read a lot of ppl on here say that usually happens around day 7-10, but we're all different arent' we. Fingers crossed!

Been 2 years so far for us, and two losses :( How about you?


----------



## calebsmom06

Good luck everyone...I am 7 dpo 6 at the earliest and it's been a quiet day for me...No symptoms today:( Took a preg test (addict) and as expected it was negative...actually took to first one feel in the toilet so went out to buy another 3 pack:) Will test again tomorrow...Hoping to know as early as possible. With my 5 year old I got a positive test at 9 dpo


----------



## brittsho

I think I ovulated yesterday & I have been having super bad cramps in my ovary area & up high on my right side of my stomach. It almost feels like after you have exercised & get a cramp... not painful, just annoying. 

Baby Dust to all!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Butterfly89

Still have a cold, lol! Also now a headache, though I've had a concussion because last monday a pan fell on my head off the cupboards in the kitchen... lol. Ugh.

But also... started getting weird cramps today! Not extremely painful, but exactly the same as I get the day before AF starts. It scared me because I never have them any other time! But AF isn't due til 20th or 21st... :S I have never been more than 1 day early so hope its not that.


----------



## Sunshine7125

7 dpo tomorrow and not one symptom :(


----------



## VMAG

5 dpo-Third month trying after my husband came off of testosterone injections. I'm not even sure if we have a good chance this month due to the effects of the injectons but I am wishing and praying.


----------



## Mmleo

Hi.Am new and i've bn looking for p'ple going thru the same thing as me.Am 6dpo and all i do is looking for signs that r probably not there.I usually swim to reduce stress but am scared the lito egg mite swim out of me!Baby dust to all of u.x


----------



## Miaowzen

Hi! 

I am 5dpo today and I drank about 2L of water before lunch, been thirsty all day. About to go have some more!


----------



## Smiler82

Calebsmon - I cracked and just did a test too! Not really sure why I bothered, I knew it would be negative! Will try and wait til Monday I think. 

brittsho - hope the cramps are a good sign!! Can see from your sig you've been having a bit of a rough ride with it all, everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

butterfly - ouch!! You poor thing!! I had some strange cramps last night and this morning too, just feel a bit achy in my lower abdomen, kind of feels like I've done a few too many sit ups...which I am never in danger of doing ;)

Vmag - aww hun you don't sound very happy :hugs: what are the side effects of the injections? Really hope you get some good news :hugs:

Mmleo - I think it'd be ok to keep swimming, I've been told as long as you're used to doing exercise it's fine to carry on if you're pg :) But I guess if it stresses you out then just for peace of mind maybe find something else that destresses you?

Miaowzen - I have just been googling extreme thirst as a symptom!! These last 3 days or so I just cannot get enough water. I don't know if it's because I'm just dehydrated anyway or if it could be a sign. With my last pregnancy I was drinking like a fish but that didn't kick in for a couple of weeks. But I've been waking up in the night so thirsty, draining my glass then getting up to get more. In the day I'm drinking way more water than I usually do. My mouth just feels so dry all the time....weird!


----------



## Awangbi

Sunshine7125 said:


> 7 dpo tomorrow and not one symptom :(

7dpo today, and cramps seems to have subsided, no new symptoms... only sensitive nipples...no cm at alll....


----------



## Miaowzen

Apparently increased thirst is due to body increasing blood volume and is a good sign!


----------



## Smiler82

Miaowzen said:


> Apparently increased thirst is due to body increasing blood volume and is a good sign!

Eeek!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awangbi said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 7 dpo tomorrow and not one symptom :(
> 
> 7dpo today, and cramps seems to have subsided, no new symptoms... only sensitive nipples...no cm at alll....Click to expand...

Still no symptoms here :cry:


----------



## Awangbi

Sunshine7125 said:


> Awangbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 7 dpo tomorrow and not one symptom :(
> 
> 7dpo today, and cramps seems to have subsided, no new symptoms... only sensitive nipples...no cm at alll....Click to expand...
> 
> Still no symptoms here :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:still early for pg symptoms...am just wishing pms should not start as af due in 4-5 days fcxxx:dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yea I took another one today also at 8dpo and of course negative as I expected....I am hoping to wait until Sunday to test again but not sure if I can make it without testing one day...Im gonna try my hardest:) Still have sore bb today just on the side though which is weird. It feels like a bruise when its touched...hoping this is my month and I also have been drinking ALOT I have constantly had to have a drink by me which is unusual for me...will update later gotta get ready for work:(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awangbi said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awangbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 7 dpo tomorrow and not one symptom :(
> 
> 7dpo today, and cramps seems to have subsided, no new symptoms... only sensitive nipples...no cm at alll....Click to expand...
> 
> Still no symptoms here :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:still early for pg symptoms...am just wishing pms should not start as af due in 4-5 days fcxxx:dust:Click to expand...

Hope it is our month!! :flower:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

calebsmom06 said:


> Yea I took another one today also at 8dpo and of course negative as I expected....I am hoping to wait until Sunday to test again but not sure if I can make it without testing one day...Im gonna try my hardest:) Still have sore bb today just on the side though which is weird. It feels like a bruise when its touched...hoping this is my month and I also have been drinking ALOT I have constantly had to have a drink by me which is unusual for me...will update later gotta get ready for work:(

Don't feel bad, I caved and took a test this morning too lol. Of course bfn. My boobs don't feel quite as sore either :( maybe it will get worse throughout the day, funny how that is something I'm hoping for. I've been a lot more thirsty since yesterday, glad to know it's a good sign :happydance:


----------



## PositiveUs

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am 5 days past ovulation and I am getting really bad cramps that I took some advil but it isn't helping, why are these cramps so bad :nope::nope::nope:

I thought using advil or aleeve or ibuprofen after O could stop implantation???? Thats why I only take tylenol after O for pain.


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies. I'm 4 or 5 DPO. Hoping to hold off testing until 10/21. No symptoms yet.


----------



## joeliza24

PositiveUs said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 days past ovulation and I am getting really bad cramps that I took some advil but it isn't helping, why are these cramps so bad :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I thought using advil or aleeve or ibuprofen after O could stop implantation???? Thats why I only take tylenol after O for pain.Click to expand...

I learn new things every day on BnB - I had no idea that those meds could affect implantation!


----------



## zofranks

Morning Ladies - I am 9DPO as of today, only thing I am having are bad cramps & headaches, last night I was very tired earlier than normal but who knows? Chart temps seem high but I don't know if that signifies anything, don't appear to have had an implantation dip yet either. AF is due to arrive from the 21st onwards, I have to fly to Germany on the 23rd though with work for two weeks so fx I know what is going on before then!

good luck & :dust: to all


----------



## Smiler82

zofranks said:


> Morning Ladies - I am 9DPO as of today, only thing I am having are bad cramps & headaches, last night I was very tired earlier than normal but who knows? Chart temps seem high but I don't know if that signifies anything, don't appear to have had an implantation dip yet either. AF is due to arrive from the 21st onwards, I have to fly to Germany on the 23rd though with work for two weeks so fx I know what is going on before then!
> 
> good luck & :dust: to all

Chart temps do look quite high! Are they higher than normal? I just posted a thread asking if higher bbt temps were a good sign and someone said they could be....though mine aren't as high as yours! Mine was 36.57C today and has been the last couple of days (97.8F) but that isn't bad for me :)

Fingers crossed you know before you go away!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't chart my temps but I have decided that if I am not pregnant this month I will definitely be doing it next month. It looks like a wonderful tool to use and takes out alot of the guesswork. Today is 8dpo and so far no real signs. My boobs feel fuller but that may the hormones. My progesterone was pretty high this month when they did my reading on Monday.

:dust: 
Fingers x for everyone!!


----------



## zofranks

Smiler82 said:


> zofranks said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies - I am 9DPO as of today, only thing I am having are bad cramps & headaches, last night I was very tired earlier than normal but who knows? Chart temps seem high but I don't know if that signifies anything, don't appear to have had an implantation dip yet either. AF is due to arrive from the 21st onwards, I have to fly to Germany on the 23rd though with work for two weeks so fx I know what is going on before then!
> 
> good luck & :dust: to all
> 
> Chart temps do look quite high! Are they higher than normal? I just posted a thread asking if higher bbt temps were a good sign and someone said they could be....though mine aren't as high as yours! Mine was 36.57C today and has been the last couple of days (97.8F) but that isn't bad for me :)
> 
> Fingers crossed you know before you go away!Click to expand...

This is only the 2nd month of charting for me, the first month FF didn't pick up on o but I think that was beacuse I just went on temping, nothing else, I believe I o'd around the same time - day 10/11, anyway comparing charts then no my temps are higher than last month, lets just hope they stay up, I figure if the :witch: doesn't show on Friday I will test on Saturday, I don't fancy two weeks in Germany with work colleagues if I don't know...I looked at the frer today but managed to resist


----------



## calebsmom06

I tried to resist this morning but couldnt,help it and of course got a bfn which was excpected im at 9dpo today


----------



## Mmleo

7dpo tday...am not so happy with myself,i just found out that ibrofen stop imlantation n i took 400mg tday,had a bad headache probably from the beers i had last nite with the gals...i dont feel any signs,i keep thinking that maybe it is all in my head.i had cramps starting with 2dpo,it was painful on my right side when i went to pee..went to c my dr and blood n urine came back clear(no infection as i thought)..my temp keeps going high but i most def wait until 10/12 dpo.Am so hoping for more signs.Bonne chance!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> 7dpo tday...am not so happy with myself,i just found out that ibrofen stop imlantation n i took 400mg tday,had a bad headache probably from the beers i had last nite with the gals...i dont feel any signs,i keep thinking that maybe it is all in my head.i had cramps starting with 2dpo,it was painful on my right side when i went to pee..went to c my dr and blood n urine came back clear(no infection as i thought)..my temp keeps going high but i most def wait until 10/12 dpo.Am so hoping for more signs.Bonne chance!!

Don't worry yourself to much. I am sure their are women out there who took ibprofen and still got pregnant. More than likely if it does have that effect then it would probally only be if it is constantly in your system =. If you are not taking the med. every day or more than once a day or more than the recommended dosing then I am sure you will be fine. If it is meant to happen this month it will happen for you...Baby dust to you:)
And High temps good sign:):thumbup:


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> I tried to resist this morning but couldnt,help it and of course got a bfn which was excpected im at 9dpo today

resist for 2/3 days.,BFP for sure.:dust:


----------



## zofranks

I succumbed to testing this morning, just got the cheap internet tests, any BFN, but then I am only 10 DPO today, will try & resist for the rest of the week


----------



## Miaowzen

I have one FRER and no other tests. When is a good day to test? I'm 7dpo today and all my pg symptoms are gone, but it doesn't matter because I'm not due for AF until CD11-13


----------



## Chellxx

I'm 7dpo with no symptoms really except extrem tiredness and feeling really hungry all the time. I tested yesterday bfn of course which was stupid as it's my last test, af Is due 22nd and I think I'll wait until the 24th to test again, it's going to be such a long week. Good luck ladies I hope we all get our bfp this month


----------



## calebsmom06

I am 10 dpo today and tested this morning and got the big fat BFN:( But it is still early still have 4 days until the witch is supposed to show....maybe tomorrow the words will say 'pregnant'


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I agree with Calebsmom don't beat yourself up about it...I know plenty of ppl who didn't know they were pregnant and had been out drinking, playing sport, and just doing loads of things that are recommended you don't do but they had healthy babies! 400mg doesn't sound like all that much. If it turns out you're not pg I really don't think this one dose of ibuprofen will have been the cause :hugs:

Miaowzen if you can possibly wait it out then 18 dpo is often recommended!! I'm just saying this from a bbt point of view, FertilityFriend says 18 days of high temps is a pretty much guaranteed pregnancy sign, so test then as it saves you money and also the upset of a getting a negative just because you tested too early. Do you temp? 

Am feeling a bit under the weather today, bit of a sore throat and just a bit foggy-headed. Keep getting tired in the evening but when I go to bed I can't sleep. So annoying. Temp went down a bit today though so I'm not holding out much hope anymore. No more cramps, boobs are still slightly bigger but that's not unusual for me post ov.

:dust:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> I don't chart my temps but I have decided that if I am not pregnant this month I will definitely be doing it next month. It looks like a wonderful tool to use and takes out alot of the guesswork. Today is 8dpo and so far no real signs. My boobs feel fuller but that may the hormones. My progesterone was pretty high this month when they did my reading on Monday.
> 
> :dust:
> Fingers x for everyone!!

Hey Sunshine

just realised your sig says you have PCOS - me too! Rubbish isn't it :(

I really would recommend BBT when you have pcos, just from personal experience it's really helped me to understand my body a bit more. Like I know if I ovulate it's going to be around day 36 and if it doesn't happen then, it won't happen at all. (Though this month was day 24, hopefully that's the acupuncture starting to help). It's just a comfort at least to know that my body can ovulate, before I started temping I was always wondering if I was or not.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I don't chart my temps but I have decided that if I am not pregnant this month I will definitely be doing it next month. It looks like a wonderful tool to use and takes out alot of the guesswork. Today is 8dpo and so far no real signs. My boobs feel fuller but that may the hormones. My progesterone was pretty high this month when they did my reading on Monday.
> 
> :dust:
> Fingers x for everyone!!
> 
> Hey Sunshine
> 
> just realised your sig says you have PCOS - me too! Rubbish isn't it :(
> 
> I really would recommend BBT when you have pcos, just from personal experience it's really helped me to understand my body a bit more. Like I know if I ovulate it's going to be around day 36 and if it doesn't happen then, it won't happen at all. (Though this month was day 24, hopefully that's the acupuncture starting to help). It's just a comfort at least to know that my body can ovulate, before I started temping I was always wondering if I was or not.
> 
> Good luck hun xxClick to expand...

Thank you!! Noone else in my family suffers from PCOS so it is hard for my mom and sister to understand what I go through when ttc. I got so excited when I found out I ovulated this month I got up and started dancing... lol. I hope we both get BFP's very soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I don't chart my temps but I have decided that if I am not pregnant this month I will definitely be doing it next month. It looks like a wonderful tool to use and takes out alot of the guesswork. Today is 8dpo and so far no real signs. My boobs feel fuller but that may the hormones. My progesterone was pretty high this month when they did my reading on Monday.
> 
> :dust:
> Fingers x for everyone!!
> 
> Hey Sunshine
> 
> just realised your sig says you have PCOS - me too! Rubbish isn't it :(
> 
> I really would recommend BBT when you have pcos, just from personal experience it's really helped me to understand my body a bit more. Like I know if I ovulate it's going to be around day 36 and if it doesn't happen then, it won't happen at all. (Though this month was day 24, hopefully that's the acupuncture starting to help). It's just a comfort at least to know that my body can ovulate, before I started temping I was always wondering if I was or not.
> 
> Good luck hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Noone else in my family suffers from PCOS so it is hard for my mom and sister to understand what I go through when ttc. I got so excited when I found out I ovulated this month I got up and started dancing... lol. I hope we both get BFP's very soon!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Ah yeah me too, I'm the only one!! And I always jump up and run to tell DH when I get the confirmation of ov from fertilityfriend!! I always feel like it's a real achievement :) My mum never had any pregnancy problems and my sister conceived #1 when they weren't even trying, and #2 on their first month ttc...happy for them of course but does feel a bit unfair sometimes!

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo tday...am not so happy with myself,i just found out that ibrofen stop imlantation n i took 400mg tday,had a bad headache probably from the beers i had last nite with the gals...i dont feel any signs,i keep thinking that maybe it is all in my head.i had cramps starting with 2dpo,it was painful on my right side when i went to pee..went to c my dr and blood n urine came back clear(no infection as i thought)..my temp keeps going high but i most def wait until 10/12 dpo.Am so hoping for more signs.Bonne chance!!
> 
> Don't worry yourself to much. I am sure their are women out there who took ibprofen and still got pregnant. More than likely if it does have that effect then it would probally only be if it is constantly in your system =. If you are not taking the med. every day or more than once a day or more than the recommended dosing then I am sure you will be fine. If it is meant to happen this month it will happen for you...Baby dust to you:)
> And High temps good sign:):thumbup:Click to expand...

8dpo..I believe things will be fine too(fingers crossed) but that's it with ibproen preggers or not.Temp still at 36.8C but that's it.,..i had more symptoms between 2-6dpo than now..bbs r a bit sore bt that could be coz am poking them to check for changes.This is my 1st time temping too so am not sure what to expect...if am not pg when does my temp come down?thx again


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo I agree with Calebsmom don't beat yourself up about it...I know plenty of ppl who didn't know they were pregnant and had been out drinking, playing sport, and just doing loads of things that are recommended you don't do but they had healthy babies! 400mg doesn't sound like all that much. If it turns out you're not pg I really don't think this one dose of ibuprofen will have been the cause :hugs:
> 
> Miaowzen if you can possibly wait it out then 18 dpo is often recommended!! I'm just saying this from a bbt point of view, FertilityFriend says 18 days of high temps is a pretty much guaranteed pregnancy sign, so test then as it saves you money and also the upset of a getting a negative just because you tested too early. Do you temp?
> 
> Am feeling a bit under the weather today, bit of a sore throat and just a bit foggy-headed. Keep getting tired in the evening but when I go to bed I can't sleep. So annoying. Temp went down a bit today though so I'm not holding out much hope anymore. No more cramps, boobs are still slightly bigger but that's not unusual for me post ov.
> 
> :dust:

sorry u rnt feeling great..dont give up..:bfp: on the way!x


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo tday...am not so happy with myself,i just found out that ibrofen stop imlantation n i took 400mg tday,had a bad headache probably from the beers i had last nite with the gals...i dont feel any signs,i keep thinking that maybe it is all in my head.i had cramps starting with 2dpo,it was painful on my right side when i went to pee..went to c my dr and blood n urine came back clear(no infection as i thought)..my temp keeps going high but i most def wait until 10/12 dpo.Am so hoping for more signs.Bonne chance!!
> 
> Don't worry yourself to much. I am sure their are women out there who took ibprofen and still got pregnant. More than likely if it does have that effect then it would probally only be if it is constantly in your system =. If you are not taking the med. every day or more than once a day or more than the recommended dosing then I am sure you will be fine. If it is meant to happen this month it will happen for you...Baby dust to you:)
> And High temps good sign:)
> 
> Temps sound good. I checked mine this morning and it is at 97.9 but usually my temps are in the low 97's but of course I just started temping. I dont really know a whole lot about when it goes down and back up. I wont be taking ibprofen either I hadnt heard about that before I saw your post but know if people can drink and do drugs and still get preg. then there is no reason 400mg of ibprofen could hurt taken a couple times:hugs:
> 8dpo..I believe things will be fine too(fingers crossed) but that's it with ibproen preggers or not.Temp still at 36.8C but that's it.,..i had more symptoms between 2-6dpo than now..bbs r a bit sore bt that could be coz am poking them to check for changes.This is my 1st time temping too so am not sure what to expect...if am not pg when does my temp come down?thx againClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## calebsmom06

calebsmom06 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 7dpo tday...am not so happy with myself,i just found out that ibrofen stop imlantation n i took 400mg tday,had a bad headache probably from the beers i had last nite with the gals...i dont feel any signs,i keep thinking that maybe it is all in my head.i had cramps starting with 2dpo,it was painful on my right side when i went to pee..went to c my dr and blood n urine came back clear(no infection as i thought)..my temp keeps going high but i most def wait until 10/12 dpo.Am so hoping for more signs.Bonne chance!!
> 
> Don't worry yourself to much. I am sure their are women out there who took ibprofen and still got pregnant. More than likely if it does have that effect then it would probally only be if it is constantly in your system =. If you are not taking the med. every day or more than once a day or more than the recommended dosing then I am sure you will be fine. If it is meant to happen this month it will happen for you...Baby dust to you:)
> And High temps good sign:)
> 
> 
> 
> Temps sound good. I checked mine this morning and it is at 97.9 but usually my temps are in the low 97's but of course I just started temping. I dont really know a whole lot about when it goes down and back up. I wont be taking ibprofen either I hadnt heard about that before I saw your post but know if people can drink and do drugs and still get preg. then there is no reason 400mg of ibprofen could hurt taken a couple times:hugs:
> 8dpo..I believe things will be fine too(fingers crossed) but that's it with ibproen preggers or not.Temp still at 36.8C but that's it.,..i had more symptoms between 2-6dpo than now..bbs r a bit sore bt that could be coz am poking them to check for changes.This is my 1st time temping too so am not sure what to expect...if am not pg when does my temp come down?thx againClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow the message got all entered in above yours lol sorry if it confuses you:dohh: Baby dust to all of us:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo I agree with Calebsmom don't beat yourself up about it...I know plenty of ppl who didn't know they were pregnant and had been out drinking, playing sport, and just doing loads of things that are recommended you don't do but they had healthy babies! 400mg doesn't sound like all that much. If it turns out you're not pg I really don't think this one dose of ibuprofen will have been the cause :hugs:
> 
> Miaowzen if you can possibly wait it out then 18 dpo is often recommended!! I'm just saying this from a bbt point of view, FertilityFriend says 18 days of high temps is a pretty much guaranteed pregnancy sign, so test then as it saves you money and also the upset of a getting a negative just because you tested too early. Do you temp?
> 
> Am feeling a bit under the weather today, bit of a sore throat and just a bit foggy-headed. Keep getting tired in the evening but when I go to bed I can't sleep. So annoying. Temp went down a bit today though so I'm not holding out much hope anymore. No more cramps, boobs are still slightly bigger but that's not unusual for me post ov.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> sorry u rnt feeling great..dont give up..:bfp: on the way!xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, gosh I really hope so.....I'm driving myself mad this morning, am 11 dpo now and decided to test. I've got a drawer full of cheap internet tests so thought why not :blush: In some lights I swear I can see the faintest of lines and in other lights it looks bfn. So I'm thinking no and could just be a mark or evap line. 

No symptoms today either and I'm still wondering if I might actually only be 9 dpo since I missed 2 days of temps and my ov date is only estimated by FF and not confirmed. ARGH! I know in the end time will reveal all but it's just so frustrating! ](*,)


----------



## Sunshine7125

10 dpo here... Besides a little nausea and headache, no real symptoms here. My first symptom with my son was sore boobs and my boobs haven't changed at all. That is what is discouraging me.:nope:


----------



## calebsmom06

It is frustrating. I am 11 dpo today and took a test but got a BFN but I just know I have to be pregnant. I am going to go to the store today and find a very sensitive test. I was using first response early result I think I might go back to it. I am thinking at least with those you can get a faded line, with digital if there is not enough hcg your just gonna get a not pregnant. Try not to drink much until you have to pee again and take another test:) Or try to buy another brand. Some say the internet cheapies dont always work that well


----------



## brittsho

Any of you been having symptoms? I'm about 4dpo & have these weird kind of itchy twitches in my abdomen. Mostly on my right & center part of my stomach. Hmmm...only 10days left lol


----------



## Mrs__P

Hi all. I'm 7 dpo today. Soooo really want that BFP this month as it would be a christmas announcement and would make it that little bit more special.

Not many symptoms so far. Just some serious craming at 5dpo. Felt like a pulling sensation quite low down and very central. On and off for a couple of hours. Nothing else. I'm keeping my hopes up as not everyone has symptoms this early.

I also think I could be imagining somethings!

Holding out until af due to test as I can't stand seeing a :bfn: At least I know for sure when af arrives. Otherwise I drive myself crazy!

I am sure my colleagues have already seen me grabbing my boobs every few hours just to see if they hurt at all! haha :dohh:

Good luck to everyone.

Keep posting your symptoms and updates.

N x


----------



## SockriTease

7dpo today, not many symptoms to report. Just trying not to SS too much and I've changed my mind on testing. The way I see it, I'm pregnant until proven otherwise and I'll wait to see if :af: shows up to do just that. I'll keep you ladies posted. 

Good luck to all of you wonderful ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> It is frustrating. I am 11 dpo today and took a test but got a BFN but I just know I have to be pregnant. I am going to go to the store today and find a very sensitive test. I was using first response early result I think I might go back to it. I am thinking at least with those you can get a faded line, with digital if there is not enough hcg your just gonna get a not pregnant. Try not to drink much until you have to pee again and take another test:) Or try to buy another brand. Some say the internet cheapies dont always work that well

Ha yeah I was going to hold on for 4 hours but after 3 I really had to go so tested again and that was clearly a negative. I keep reading mixed responses on the internet ones, just not sure what I want to do really. Scared of getting an early bfp but then getting AF as normal, but at the same time I just want to know!! If I miss AF I will be getting a First Response as well I think, I trust that brand. Did you get another test?



brittsho said:


> Any of you been having symptoms? I'm about 4dpo & have these weird kind of itchy twitches in my abdomen. Mostly on my right & center part of my stomach. Hmmm...only 10days left lol

Good luck brittsho! Really hope you get some good news in the next 10 days :) 4 dpo is really early for symptoms but you never know! Hope the twitches are a good sign for you :thumbup:



Sunshine7125 said:


> 10 dpo here... Besides a little nausea and headache, no real symptoms here. My first symptom with my son was sore boobs and my boobs haven't changed at all. That is what is discouraging me.:nope:

I keep trying to tell myself that every pregnancy is different, but it's so hard not to compare isn't it. But I know with my first pregnancy, my boobs suddenly ballooned around 10 dpo (nearly had a wedding outfit disaster!!) then shrank back down after a few days. With my 2nd they just slowly got bigger during the 2ww and kind of stayed big. With my 1st I never noticed any more cm, with my 2nd I really did. This time my symptoms seem to be in between the two so I really don't know :shrug:



Mrs__P said:


> Hi all. I'm 7 dpo today. Soooo really want that BFP this month as it would be a christmas announcement and would make it that little bit more special.
> 
> Not many symptoms so far. Just some serious craming at 5dpo. Felt like a pulling sensation quite low down and very central. On and off for a couple of hours. Nothing else. I'm keeping my hopes up as not everyone has symptoms this early.
> 
> I also think I could be imagining somethings!
> 
> Holding out until af due to test as I can't stand seeing a :bfn: At least I know for sure when af arrives. Otherwise I drive myself crazy!
> 
> I am sure my colleagues have already seen me grabbing my boobs every few hours just to see if they hurt at all! haha :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Keep posting your symptoms and updates.
> 
> N x

Ah yeah I was hoping we could announce round xmas too...though my sister is due to give birth around then as well so not sure if it would be stealing her thunder! But then she's not had any problems whereas we have, so I kind of think we'd be allowed to jump in with the news!

I do in principal agree with you it's best to wait and I often tell other people to hold out if they can...but for some reason these last 2 cycles I've cracked and tested early, and gotten upset with the bfns. Think I'm just getting a bit more desperate! Last pregnancy I held out til the day of, or day before AF was due and it is much better just seeing that clear line, unlike today where I've been holding my internet cheapy above a lamp bulb to see if there's anything there!!

Today started out with no symptoms at all but as the day's gone on my lower back has really started aching. Started feeling a bit sick the last hour or so as well but not sure if that is just the nerves...

Hope you're all doing ok ladies xx


----------



## joeliza24

Hi ladies, 

For some reason, I'm not as desperate to poas this cycle as the last 2. Don't get me wrong, I did test this am and got a BFN (or faint when I squinted, tilted the test & held it against the mirror ;))

Seriously, I really hope it's my month. We used Preseed this month for the 1st time - I don't get the ewcm stuff people keep talking about - I stayed away from Ibuprofen (since I found out that it affects implantation), ate pineapple chunks from O onwards, and charted religiously: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37b42e

Symptoms so far: LOTS of creamy/watery'ish CM, mild nausea, dry mouth, and weird metallic taste in my mouth


----------



## Mmleo

9dpo tday and this time it isnt in my head...bn hungrier tday but that's bn happening bfr AF shows up..nips sore too but that can also happen sometimes,the only thing w'd be back ache all day bad gaz(sorry ladies) for a few days now...in conclusion am buying pg tests tmoro to be used in 3 days from now 12dpo...that sh'd do it..so i dont hve to be disappointed later. Baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## Mmleo

9dpo,hungrier,back ache,nips hurting alito.am buying pg tests tmoro n am using them 12dpo.I just wrote a hole lot n i dont know where it went...was saying how much i love this forum better than all the the Drs i've ever talked to.Thank ladies for being there for each other.Baby dust to all of us.Anyone else testing on thursday?x


----------



## calebsmom06

I have not retested yet but I am going,to the store to buy the first response as soon as I get out for lunch and I will be retesting again still debating on doing it tonight or in the morning...im hating the bfns right now and scared to see another one


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> 9dpo,hungrier,back ache,nips hurting alito.am buying pg tests tmoro n am using them 12dpo.I just wrote a hole lot n i dont know where it went...was saying how much i love this forum better than all the the Drs i've ever talked to.Thank ladies for being there for each other.Baby dust to all of us.Anyone else testing on thursday?x

Second that!! This forum is great, I use it all the time there is such great info on here and great ladies :)

I'm blatantly going to be testing tomorrow, Weds and Thurs....:wacko:


----------



## Momma.Bear

SockriTease said:


> I'm 2dpo with cramps as well. Is this normal? Good luck ladies.

Me too! I hope its a good sign!! Gl! xx


----------



## Vanya

Hi everyone.. I registered just so that I could take part in this conversation, lol! I'm 6 DPO today myself, thinking I have a lot of symptoms, but I guess it could all be PMS symptoms, too.. last month I thought I had all the symptoms and was super certain that it was my month, and then I just got AF.. so now I'm scared to assume too much too soon! 

Oh well.. just trying not to think too much about it all :dohh: Hoping I'd finally get to test this weekend!


----------



## calebsmom06

OMG!!!!! I just tested again with a first response and got a faint 2nd line I am going to try and see if I can load the pic!!! I am getting excited I hope its not all in my head!


----------



## calebsmom06

Omg I cant figure out how to upload!


----------



## Iwantababybad

calebsmom06 said:


> Omg I cant figure out how to upload!

go to post a reply and click on paper clip on icons and submit it there then insert image option icon with a sun and mountain


----------



## joeliza24

calebsmom06 said:


> OMG!!!!! I just tested again with a first response and got a faint 2nd line I am going to try and see if I can load the pic!!! I am getting excited I hope its not all in my head!

How exciting!!


----------



## calebsmom06

What do you think can you see it??:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01803.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 85


----------



## Iwantababybad

I see something:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> I see something:happydance:

Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sunshine7125 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...

Why the sad face if u got a BFP


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sunshine7125 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...

I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second line


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...

Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again Thurs


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sunshine7125 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...


sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to us


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:
Hope its our month!


----------



## brittsho

calebsmom that's a total BFP! congrats!!! xx


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sunshine7125 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...

this was taking at night what do u think?


----------



## calebsmom06

Iwantababybad said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...
> 
> this was taking at night what do u think?
> View attachment 281763Click to expand...

It looks like 2 lines to me:happydance:


----------



## Iwantababybad

calebsmom06 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...
> 
> this was taking at night what do u think?
> View attachment 281763
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like 2 lines to me:happydance:Click to expand...

 someone said it looks smudggy so it might be invalid


----------



## calebsmom06

Iwantababybad said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...
> 
> this was taking at night what do u think?
> View attachment 281763
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like 2 lines to me:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> someone said it looks smudggy so it might be invalidClick to expand...

It does a little but 2 lines are 2 lines but try in the morning with FMU and maybe you will get BFP:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...
> 
> this was taking at night what do u think?
> View attachment 281763Click to expand...

I see it!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

OMG! Can't believe we have some bfps!! Congrats ladies!! :happydance:

Sunshine I SO thought you had a bfp too and got so excited for you :( I tested this morning and bfn for me too. Had some really painful cramps last night in bed, and lower back has been hurting again today. Think it's probably my body gearing up for AF :cry:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> OMG! Can't believe we have some bfps!! Congrats ladies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sunshine I SO thought you had a bfp too and got so excited for you :( I tested this morning and bfn for me too. Had some really painful cramps last night in bed, and lower back has been hurting again today. Think it's probably my body gearing up for AF :cry:

I am due for AF Friday so I guess I will wait for her arrival. Thank you for the support, that is so sweet! :flower: I don't get it. I have felt different this time around but it could just be hormones. Hopefully AF won't come


----------



## calebsmom06

I am super nervous! I though I would get a darker line this morning using FMU and nope I didnt. I hope I am really preg. The line is just as light as yesterday:(


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> I am super nervous! I though I would get a darker line this morning using FMU and nope I didnt. I hope I am really preg. The line is just as light as yesterday:(

Well I have heard that HCG can take 2 days to double so test again either late this evening or tomorrow morning. That was def a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you thats such a relief I was scared that it was a mistake. Hope the doc's test come out positive. Going today at 230...you would think theirs would be even more sensitive right


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Thank you thats such a relief I was scared that it was a mistake. Hope the doc's test come out positive. Going today at 230...you would think theirs would be even more sensitive right

Yeah I would think it would be more sensitive for sure. I bet you will be just fine :thumbup: I tested yesterday at 10 dpo on FRER and got a BFN so I am waiting for AF to arrive


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you thats such a relief I was scared that it was a mistake. Hope the doc's test come out positive. Going today at 230...you would think theirs would be even more sensitive right
> 
> Yeah I would think it would be more sensitive for sure. I bet you will be just fine :thumbup: I tested yesterday at 10 dpo on FRER and got a BFN so I am waiting for AF to arriveClick to expand...

I got a BFN at 10 dpo. Got this faint line at 11 dpo so dont give up hope


----------



## brittsho

Looks a little smudged but I see 2 lines regardless!


----------



## Smiler82

How'd you get on at the doctor's calebsmom? Really hope they were able to confirm! I'd say a line is a line, hopefully it'll get stronger, 11 dpo is still really early :hugs:

I'm still wondering if I could be a couple of dpo earlier than I think - if I'm 12 dpo today then AF should be due on Friday for me too. If I'm only 10 dpo then that means waiting all the way til Sunday....isn't it silly how two days feels like a lifetime in the 2ww when all other times it goes in the blink of an eye :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Vanya said:


> Hi everyone.. I registered just so that I could take part in this conversation, lol! I'm 6 DPO today myself, thinking I have a lot of symptoms, but I guess it could all be PMS symptoms, too.. last month I thought I had all the symptoms and was super certain that it was my month, and then I just got AF.. so now I'm scared to assume too much too soon!
> 
> Oh well.. just trying not to think too much about it all :dohh: Hoping I'd finally get to test this weekend!

Hi Vanya :hi:

think we all know how that feels! Last month I totally convinced myself too and DH had a feeling I was pregnant as well, so we were both pretty disappointed when AF arrived. It's just hard waiting it out isn't it!

Fingers crossed for testing x


----------



## Iwantababybad

Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> I am super nervous! I though I would get a darker line this morning using FMU and nope I didnt. I hope I am really preg. The line is just as light as yesterday:(

I hvnt bn on line for so long n it looks like i've misssed alot.T ry to go atleast 4hrs without peeing,n dont drink to much water..the 2 lines will show better!Congs ladies...am so happy for u!


----------



## Mmleo

Iwantababybad said:


> Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 281963
> 
> View attachment 281964

looks promising...give it another day or two xx


----------



## Iwantababybad

Mmleo said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 281963
> 
> View attachment 281964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks promising...give it another day or two xxClick to expand...

I will wait till AF arrives


----------



## Smiler82

Iwantababybad said:


> Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 281963
> 
> View attachment 281964

I'd say that's a :bfp:

!!!

Congrats hun!! Hopefully will get darker but I can def see it. If I were you I'd be doing a :happydance:


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there.10dpo tday,just bought 3 tests..i thought i'd use them on thur but am not sure i'll wait that long,super hungry tday,back ache still,nips the same(a bit sore),mild cramps.wont hurt to do one now.What do u think??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 281963
> 
> View attachment 281964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks promising...give it another day or two xxClick to expand...
> 
> I will wait till AF arrivesClick to expand...

Yay!!!! I think I see a BFP!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> 10 dpo here... Besides a little nausea and headache, no real symptoms here. My first symptom with my son was sore boobs and my boobs haven't changed at all. That is what is discouraging me.:nope:

Dont be discouraged..i hve a son (17months),bbs andhunger were my first signs!but that was after i had missed AF.All prgs are different. :dust:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo,hungrier,back ache,nips hurting alito.am buying pg tests tmoro n am using them 12dpo.I just wrote a hole lot n i dont know where it went...was saying how much i love this forum better than all the the Drs i've ever talked to.Thank ladies for being there for each other.Baby dust to all of us.Anyone else testing on thursday?x
> 
> Second that!! This forum is great, I use it all the time there is such great info on here and great ladies :)
> 
> I'm blatantly going to be testing tomorrow, Weds and Thurs....:wacko:Click to expand...

Wed n thurs am with u.All the best


----------



## joeliza24

Iwantababybad said:


> Heres this morning test still lite but i still feel hopefull what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 281963
> 
> View attachment 281964

Looks like a BFP to me!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Hi there.10dpo tday,just bought 3 tests..i thought i'd use them on thur but am not sure i'll wait that long,super hungry tday,back ache still,nips the same(a bit sore),mild cramps.wont hurt to do one now.What do u think??

If you want to test then why not...might not see anything tomorrow since you'll only be 11 dpo but then again you could be lucky like calebsmom :)

Might skip testing tomorrow, forgot my brother is staying over tonight so would feel a bit weird doing a test with him in the house in the morning!

Good luck Mmleo :dust:


----------



## Iwantababybad

I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BayBai

Iwantababybad said:


> I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Iwantababybad

BayBai said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!!!Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## joeliza24

Iwantababybad said:


> I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sunshine7125 said:


> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...


Got my Positive today on clear blue Digi:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Iwantababybad said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iwantababybad said:
> 
> 
> I see something:happydance:
> 
> Hey girl, just wanted to update you. I tested today at 10 dpo and BFP :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I also tested today and got a faint line but it might be just me, a picture wouldn't capture the second lineClick to expand...
> 
> Oops that should have been BFN. Guess I was having wishful thinking lol. I'm gonna test again ThursClick to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry hun well i will probably test in morning and if nothing i will also wait thurs baby dust to usClick to expand...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> Hope its our month!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got my Positive today on clear blue Digi:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That is so awesome!!! Congrats!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hi there.10dpo tday,just bought 3 tests..i thought i'd use them on thur but am not sure i'll wait that long,super hungry tday,back ache still,nips the same(a bit sore),mild cramps.wont hurt to do one now.What do u think??
> 
> If you want to test then why not...might not see anything tomorrow since you'll only be 11 dpo but then again you could be lucky like calebsmom :)
> 
> Might skip testing tomorrow, forgot my brother is staying over tonight so would feel a bit weird doing a test with him in the house in the morning!
> 
> Good luck Mmleo :dust:Click to expand...

Thank u so much but i feel i need to be prepared b4 AF shows up.Being irregular it can happen between 2-7days from now.Let me try tmoro.Gd luck to u when ur bro goes!:bfp:


----------



## Mmleo

Iwantababybad said:


> I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congats!!So so happy for u!!:dance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Feeling sad:( Went to my doc appointment to confirm my bfp and they got a negative...positive side is that they did a blood test and I should know before 5pm but talk about heartbreak


----------



## joeliza24

calebsmom06 said:


> Feeling sad:( Went to my doc appointment to confirm my bfp and they got a negative...positive side is that they did a blood test and I should know before 5pm but talk about heartbreak

Sorry to hear :(


----------



## Smiler82

Iwantababybad said:


> I took a digi and its positive yayayaya:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's so cool congratulations hun! Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Feeling sad:( Went to my doc appointment to confirm my bfp and they got a negative...positive side is that they did a blood test and I should know before 5pm but talk about heartbreak

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry :hugs:

I don't know that their pg tests are any better than what you buy on the shelf, when I got my first bfp I thought they'd want to confirm the result but my doc said that shop-bought ones are sensitive enough they don't need to confirm. But hopefully the bloods will give you a better result. So hard to be disappointed though I know, it's rough xx


----------



## calebsmom06

OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)

Oh yay! What a relief!! 12 dpo is so so so so early, I'm sure things will come back stronger in time. Great news! Did you just have a 'feeling' the whole time that you were pregnant? Sometimes I think if I have to wonder if I'm pg or not then I can't be. If that makes sense!


----------



## calebsmom06

Smiler82 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)
> 
> Oh yay! What a relief!! 12 dpo is so so so so early, I'm sure things will come back stronger in time. Great news! Did you just have a 'feeling' the whole time that you were pregnant? Sometimes I think if I have to wonder if I'm pg or not then I can't be. If that makes sense!Click to expand...

Yes I have had a feeling from the very beginning. Right after I ovulated I just knew then at 10dpo I started doubting took a test at 11dpo and got the faint 2nd line:happydance: Pray Pray Pray:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!! Glad it all came back ok!! I am waiting patiently for AF and then preparing for the HSG test next week


----------



## AmberDW

I'm 6 days..not really thinking about it as much this month..I am just SUPER gassy


----------



## MommaDucky

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm now 7 dpo and the creamy cm isn't stopping and looks to be increasing more, I've had this for a week now (since 1 dpo), also had some dry flakey white on my nipple (I've had this w/ other pregnancies). And Im so tired and moody, I wish I knew! But need to wait to test for a while still....ugh, trying not to get hopeful, but its so hard!


----------



## danni2kids

AmberDW said:


> I'm 6 days..not really thinking about it as much this month..I am just SUPER gassy

Im 6dpo and having the same symptom, i keep thinking it must be something i ate, but i haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary. Plus i have had this constant pain that comes and goes on my right side down low?!?!?


----------



## danni2kids

Has anybody else experienced a temp dip below coverline at 6dpo??


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)

That's more like it...Am so happy for u i'll do love to be in ur shoes.Had :bfn: this morning.Am testing every day until AF comes...I also feel like symptoms r gone.Good luck all of u ladies x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im due af friday.. should of ovulated 7th/8th got poitive opk's
anyway nd we BD enough before O and on O :) .. just got to wait i
guess got :bfn: at 10dpo thats when iv had previous positives ..
had loads of symptoms listed from O day - today on my journal
not really hopeful now if im honest :nope: spose its waiting for af
to come or not now hopefully it don't though!


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)
> 
> Oh yay! What a relief!! 12 dpo is so so so so early, I'm sure things will come back stronger in time. Great news! Did you just have a 'feeling' the whole time that you were pregnant? Sometimes I think if I have to wonder if I'm pg or not then I can't be. If that makes sense!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have had a feeling from the very beginning. Right after I ovulated I just knew then at 10dpo I started doubting took a test at 11dpo and got the faint 2nd line:happydance: Pray Pray Pray:hugs:Click to expand...

Ah believe me I am praying!! It's so difficult to tell - with my first pg I didn't even realise til I was 6 weeks! With my 2nd I knew so much more about my cycle I did think we'd missed the boat but just felt so much calmer about it all than I do now, and could hold out on testing. But this cycle I'm getting v twitchy and nervy about it so that makes me think no.

Last night my boobs were ridiculously painful and my lower tummy cramped every time I turned over in bed. I really don't know what that is all about. Did another test and like before, in certain lights I'm sure I can see a faint line but in others I can't. I haven't even told DH about these tests, I'm scared he'll look at them and tell me I'm seeing things!! Temp dipped this morning though so rationally I think AF must be on the way but there is always a part of me that clings on to the tiniest bit of hope!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yay!! Glad it all came back ok!! I am waiting patiently for AF and then preparing for the HSG test next week

You totally sure you're out hun? If so really hope the HSG test goes well and it all comes back clear. That's the one where they put dye in to check your tubes is it? I've heard that people find they get pg a bit easier after this as it just gives you a bit of a spring clean!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Glad it all came back ok!! I am waiting patiently for AF and then preparing for the HSG test next week
> 
> You totally sure you're out hun? If so really hope the HSG test goes well and it all comes back clear. That's the one where they put dye in to check your tubes is it? I've heard that people find they get pg a bit easier after this as it just gives you a bit of a spring clean!!! Fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

Well I caved in this morning even though I swore I wasn't going to and it was BFN on FRER. :cry: I am pretty sure I should have had a faint line or something. AF is due Friday so we will see if she shows. And yeah you are right on the test. It will check my tubes for blockage. I also heard that it helps your chances!! I hope I don't have any blockage either. I am nervous. I am supposed to call their office when I start my period to set it up.


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)
> 
> That's more like it...Am so happy for u i'll do love to be in ur shoes.Had :bfn: this morning.Am testing every day until AF comes...I also feel like symptoms r gone.Good luck all of u ladies xClick to expand...

I am the same way I have not had any symptoms at all for 2 days. So nervous right now. I am 12dpo I thought it was 13 but I had calculated wrong I am at 12dpo today and the line on my pregnancy test was lighter today than it was yesterday or the day before. It was still there but lighter. It has not gotten any darker and it has been 3 days. I am driving myself crazy I hope I get this call from the doc. very very soon with the for sure yes you are or no you are not result! And praying you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## calebsmom06

Smiler82 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP:)
> 
> Oh yay! What a relief!! 12 dpo is so so so so early, I'm sure things will come back stronger in time. Great news! Did you just have a 'feeling' the whole time that you were pregnant? Sometimes I think if I have to wonder if I'm pg or not then I can't be. If that makes sense!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have had a feeling from the very beginning. Right after I ovulated I just knew then at 10dpo I started doubting took a test at 11dpo and got the faint 2nd line:happydance: Pray Pray Pray:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah believe me I am praying!! It's so difficult to tell - with my first pg I didn't even realise til I was 6 weeks! With my 2nd I knew so much more about my cycle I did think we'd missed the boat but just felt so much calmer about it all than I do now, and could hold out on testing. But this cycle I'm getting v twitchy and nervy about it so that makes me think no.
> 
> Last night my boobs were ridiculously painful and my lower tummy cramped every time I turned over in bed. I really don't know what that is all about. Did another test and like before, in certain lights I'm sure I can see a faint line but in others I can't. I haven't even told DH about these tests, I'm scared he'll look at them and tell me I'm seeing things!! Temp dipped this morning though so rationally I think AF must be on the way but there is always a part of me that clings on to the tiniest bit of hope!
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Hoping you get your BFP. Your not out yet. I'm So nervous right now. I am 12dpo today( had thought today would be 13dpo but it is really only 12dpo) and the line on my pregnancy test was lighter today than it was yesterday or the day before. It was still there but lighter. It has not gotten any darker and it has been 3 days. I am driving myself crazy I hope I get this call from the doc. very very soon with the for sure yes you are or no you are not result!:dohh:


----------



## joeliza24

My nausea has subsided and my temp took a nosedive :(. I know it's still early but it's not looking good. BFN with FRER this morning :sad2:


----------



## Sunshine7125

My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does it mean af is coming?
iv noticed im getting it again lately
mainly noticing it in my underwear
:(


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF

R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.


----------



## Smiler82

Is that normal for you Sunshine? If it is not your month this month then really hope your hsg comes back ok. But you already have one child don't you? That's a great sign there's nothing wrong if you've been pg already but I know I'd still be nervous anyway! Good luck xx

I'm now wondering if you can get a bfn or very faint line with FMU if you have been drinking water in the night?! All week I've been drinking at least one glass throughout the night I've been so thirsty. Clutching at straws I think but just wondering if it can have an effect....but the cramps I've been getting do feel like AF cramps :(


----------



## babyblonde19

hey ladies im 5-6 dpo and i just feel nothing i have a few niggly twinges here and there but nothing i can say is major symptoms.. i read everyones elses symptoms on here and ppl have cramps and sore boobs and things by now apparently makes me feel depressed that i feel nothing.

any one else feel like me ? i have 25 day cycle and got positive ov test on 12th october cd10. bd on the 7.8.9.11.13.14th so its not like i missed my chance :/ xxx

:sad:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF
> 
> R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.Click to expand...

Yeah, my cycles are regular. They come every 31 days right on the dot. I am due Friday :cry: Thank you!! If not this month, I am going in for the HSG next week


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Is that normal for you Sunshine? If it is not your month this month then really hope your hsg comes back ok. But you already have one child don't you? That's a great sign there's nothing wrong if you've been pg already but I know I'd still be nervous anyway! Good luck xx
> 
> I'm now wondering if you can get a bfn or very faint line with FMU if you have been drinking water in the night?! All week I've been drinking at least one glass throughout the night I've been so thirsty. Clutching at straws I think but just wondering if it can have an effect....but the cramps I've been getting do feel like AF cramps :(

Thank You!!! Yeah I am hoping since I already had Lane, my son, that everything will be clear. I guess maybe it won't hurt to get some spring cleaning up in there lol. All I drink is water too... When is your period due? Did you test today?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Becyboo__x said:


> Does it mean af is coming?
> iv noticed im getting it again lately
> mainly noticing it in my underwear
> :(

It could also be a sign of pregnancy from what I read online but I am afraid mine is the wicked witch coming.... :witch:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello everyone!Just taken another n still negative...i know i sh'd think positive am ready for AF.ofcoz i checked it under a min but i knew what to expect.Dont feel great at all.https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1316926800z1z28z15.png


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sunshine7125 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Does it mean af is coming?
> iv noticed im getting it again lately
> mainly noticing it in my underwear
> :(
> 
> It could also be a sign of pregnancy from what I read online but I am afraid mine is the wicked witch coming.... :witch:Click to expand...

Oh right iv read it can be a sign of af coming
but iv seen can be pregnancy aswell which makes
it confusing! 

hopefully it won't be the witch for you
:dust:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF
> 
> R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my cycles are regular. They come every 31 days right on the dot. I am due Friday :cry: Thank you!! If not this month, I am going in for the HSG next weekClick to expand...

We'll be around the same time IF AF does come...me probably sat-sunday.I had HSG twice the most recent was when i was hving my ovarian cyst removed just last month.Am worried that the healing could hv caused a scar n blocked a tube too.,but lets c.Whatever happens w'll be here to support each other.x:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF
> 
> R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my cycles are regular. They come every 31 days right on the dot. I am due Friday :cry: Thank you!! If not this month, I am going in for the HSG next weekClick to expand...
> 
> We'll be around the same time IF AF does come...me probably sat-sunday.I had HSG twice the most recent was when i was hving my ovarian cyst removed just last month.Am worried that the healing could hv caused a scar n blocked a tube too.,but lets c.Whatever happens w'll be here to support each other.x:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes we def will!!:flower: I am so glad I found this forum!! It has been so helpful. I hope you get your BFP this month!! :bfp::bfp:

How bad did the HSG hurt and how soon will I get my results???


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF
> 
> R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my cycles are regular. They come every 31 days right on the dot. I am due Friday :cry: Thank you!! If not this month, I am going in for the HSG next weekClick to expand...
> 
> We'll be around the same time IF AF does come...me probably sat-sunday.I had HSG twice the most recent was when i was hving my ovarian cyst removed just last month.Am worried that the healing could hv caused a scar n blocked a tube too.,but lets c.Whatever happens w'll be here to support each other.x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we def will!!:flower: I am so glad I found this forum!! It has been so helpful. I hope you get your BFP this month!! :bfp::bfp:
> 
> How bad did the HSG hurt and how soon will I get my results???Click to expand...

This time around i was under n dint feel anything at all.the 1st one in 2006 was brief.It feels like bad period cramps but only for about 1hr or so.,it was more a disconfort than pain.That's all it takes for the hole process n the liquid to come out.But let's cross the bridge when necessary.x
I just read on another site...probably this one that majority of women get :bfp: on 13dpo.That's tmoro for u.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My test was neg this morning and I just went to the bathroom and had a lot of CM (sorry TMI) - it was even on my panties (sorry TMI again) so I am guessing I am gearing up for AF
> 
> R ur cycles regular??Will keep praying so AF doesnt show...I really hope u get ur positive this month.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my cycles are regular. They come every 31 days right on the dot. I am due Friday :cry: Thank you!! If not this month, I am going in for the HSG next weekClick to expand...
> 
> We'll be around the same time IF AF does come...me probably sat-sunday.I had HSG twice the most recent was when i was hving my ovarian cyst removed just last month.Am worried that the healing could hv caused a scar n blocked a tube too.,but lets c.Whatever happens w'll be here to support each other.x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we def will!!:flower: I am so glad I found this forum!! It has been so helpful. I hope you get your BFP this month!! :bfp::bfp:
> 
> How bad did the HSG hurt and how soon will I get my results???Click to expand...
> 
> This time around i was under n dint feel anything at all.the 1st one in 2006 was brief.It feels like bad period cramps but only for about 1hr or so.,it was more a disconfort than pain.That's all it takes for the hole process n the liquid to come out.But let's cross the bridge when necessary.x
> I just read on another site...probably this one that majority of women get :bfp: on 13dpo.That's tmoro for u.xClick to expand...

Thank u for the info!! I may cave in and test tomorrow. I just don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Is that normal for you Sunshine? If it is not your month this month then really hope your hsg comes back ok. But you already have one child don't you? That's a great sign there's nothing wrong if you've been pg already but I know I'd still be nervous anyway! Good luck xx
> 
> I'm now wondering if you can get a bfn or very faint line with FMU if you have been drinking water in the night?! All week I've been drinking at least one glass throughout the night I've been so thirsty. Clutching at straws I think but just wondering if it can have an effect....but the cramps I've been getting do feel like AF cramps :(
> 
> Thank You!!! Yeah I am hoping since I already had Lane, my son, that everything will be clear. I guess maybe it won't hurt to get some spring cleaning up in there lol. All I drink is water too... When is your period due? Did you test today?Click to expand...

Ah yeah fingers and toes all crossed for you hun I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:

Yeah I tested this morning, a bfn but the stubborn side of me won't let me believe!! If I hold it up to the light I think I can see something, but barely. I missed a few temps so I'm not sure if I'm 11 or 13 dpo, so should AF should be here sometime Fri-Sun. Gah!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...

Thanks hun :flower: I really hope so too but this evening have been feeling like AF is going to show soon, my lower back is hurting too and maybe TMI here but checked my cervix earlier felt harder and lower which just can't be a good sign... :(

Do you think you'll test tomorrow or wait and see if AF is late?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: I really hope so too but this evening have been feeling like AF is going to show soon, my lower back is hurting too and maybe TMI here but checked my cervix earlier felt harder and lower which just can't be a good sign... :(
> 
> Do you think you'll test tomorrow or wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...

I will probably test in the morning even though I know what its going to be. I guess I shouldn't do it to myself but its hard not to get my hopes up. I feel AF coming on. Are you going to test again?


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: I really hope so too but this evening have been feeling like AF is going to show soon, my lower back is hurting too and maybe TMI here but checked my cervix earlier felt harder and lower which just can't be a good sign... :(
> 
> Do you think you'll test tomorrow or wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I will probably test in the morning even though I know what its going to be. I guess I shouldn't do it to myself but its hard not to get my hopes up. I feel AF coming on. Are you going to test again?Click to expand...

Yeah there's something almost addictive about the pg tests at this stage isn't there!! I will def be testing tomorrow morning! Even if my temp dips again I know I'll end up doing one anyway, just to rub the salt in. Am clinging to the very last slivers of hope....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: I really hope so too but this evening have been feeling like AF is going to show soon, my lower back is hurting too and maybe TMI here but checked my cervix earlier felt harder and lower which just can't be a good sign... :(
> 
> Do you think you'll test tomorrow or wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I will probably test in the morning even though I know what its going to be. I guess I shouldn't do it to myself but its hard not to get my hopes up. I feel AF coming on. Are you going to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there's something almost addictive about the pg tests at this stage isn't there!! I will def be testing tomorrow morning! Even if my temp dips again I know I'll end up doing one anyway, just to rub the salt in. Am clinging to the very last slivers of hope....Click to expand...

I totally understand. I know this is so an AF back ache but I'm trying to ignore it. If she shows up I hope November is our month. I hate going through the disappointment every month. It's killer


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well I hope your BFP shows up tomorrow!! I am pretty sure I'm out this month. It makes me so sad. I've had a lower Backache and I'm bloated...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: I really hope so too but this evening have been feeling like AF is going to show soon, my lower back is hurting too and maybe TMI here but checked my cervix earlier felt harder and lower which just can't be a good sign... :(
> 
> Do you think you'll test tomorrow or wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I will probably test in the morning even though I know what its going to be. I guess I shouldn't do it to myself but its hard not to get my hopes up. I feel AF coming on. Are you going to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there's something almost addictive about the pg tests at this stage isn't there!! I will def be testing tomorrow morning! Even if my temp dips again I know I'll end up doing one anyway, just to rub the salt in. Am clinging to the very last slivers of hope....Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand. I know this is so an AF back ache but I'm trying to ignore it. If she shows up I hope November is our month. I hate going through the disappointment every month. It's killerClick to expand...

I hope so too hun, think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts...:dust:

Bed time for me now, but don't think I'll be able to sleep much! Good luck in the morning x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!!! U too!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok so I got the call and they said I am pregnant but my HCG level was only at a 7...weird becuase my first response preg. test picked it up even though it was that low. They are requiring me to go get my blood tested again on the 25th to see if the level goes up. If it didnt the pregnancy didnt take. I bought 2 3packs of test as well I plan on continuing to take them every morning so I know if the line gets darker I should be good if it gets lighter I will have lose this pregnancy...she also said it could just be that low because of how early I am but I guess we will see within the next few days:(


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok so I got the call and they said I am pregnant but my HCG level was only at a 7...weird becuase my first response preg. test picked it up even though it was that low. They are requiring me to go get my blood tested again on the 25th to see if the level goes up. If it didnt the pregnancy didnt take. I bought 2 3packs of test as well I plan on continuing to take them every morning so I know if the line gets darker I should be good if it gets lighter I will have lose this pregnancy...she also said it could just be that low because of how early I am but I guess we will see within the next few days:(

Aww hon I am sure it will all be just fine. I will send up a prayer for a sticky bean! Keep us posted on your test tomorrow morning. :dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!

it'll be totally positive and it'll attach.Have a happy healthy nine months to come!And pliz relax..when was AF due?


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:
 

> Ok so I got the call and they said I am pregnant but my HCG level was only at a 7...weird becuase my first response preg. test picked it up even though it was that low. They are requiring me to go get my blood tested again on the 25th to see if the level goes up. If it didnt the pregnancy didnt take. I bought 2 3packs of test as well I plan on continuing to take them every morning so I know if the line gets darker I should be good if it gets lighter I will have lose this pregnancy...she also said it could just be that low because of how early I am but I guess we will see within the next few days:(

Oh hun, really hope everything turns out ok with this one. It must be hard having to wonder what is going to happen and waiting to see the line get darker. Got everything crossed for you, keep us updated xx


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u!!! U too!!

Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.

How are you getting on Sunshine?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.Atleast u know what's going on with u.I admit i dont feel pg at all for maybe the last 2-3days..Next cycle i guess


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.Atleast u know what's going on with u.I admit i dont feel pg at all for maybe the last 2-3days..Next cycle i guessClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) Yeah am dealing with it better than last cycle!! Think because I'm having acupuncture now and this is a 38 day cycle instead of my usual 50 so for that I'm pleased. Was hoping for a bfp of course but if the treatment continues to bring my cycle length down hopefully it won't be too long til a bfp!

When is AF due for you Mmleo?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry hun. I didn't test this morning. I decided I am going to wait for AF which I feel will be here very soon. I hope next month is our month!! :dust: Maybe between the fertility drugs and the HSG something will happen with my body next month :happydance:


----------



## babylove330

calebsmom06 said:


> Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!

It'll get darker, don't worry hun. You're eggo is preggo! :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry hun. I didn't test this morning. I decided I am going to wait for AF which I feel will be here very soon. I hope next month is our month!! :dust: Maybe between the fertility drugs and the HSG something will happen with my body next month :happydance:Click to expand...

You are stronger than me! I really don't know why I tested with spotting, so silly! Always hoping for a little miracle.... :)

Guess we just have to try and stay as calm as is humanly possible and have faith it will happen when the time is right. Let us know how the HSG goes x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry hun. I didn't test this morning. I decided I am going to wait for AF which I feel will be here very soon. I hope next month is our month!! :dust: Maybe between the fertility drugs and the HSG something will happen with my body next month :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are stronger than me! I really don't know why I tested with spotting, so silly! Always hoping for a little miracle.... :)
> 
> Guess we just have to try and stay as calm as is humanly possible and have faith it will happen when the time is right. Let us know how the HSG goes xClick to expand...

I def will! I hope it goes well!! Here is to November! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!
> 
> it'll be totally positive and it'll attach.Have a happy healthy nine months to come!And pliz relax..when was AF due?Click to expand...

AF is due tomorrow, I have positive preg, tests but I am still scared its gonna show. I guess from everything that is going on already:(. Took a test today and it looks about the same maybe a slight tad darker but since AF is due tomorrow I am thinking that maybe it will take tomorrow or even the next day to get darker. Either way they will be testing my HCG levels agaiin on Tuesday


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.Atleast u know what's going on with u.I admit i dont feel pg at all for maybe the last 2-3days..Next cycle i guessClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :) Yeah am dealing with it better than last cycle!! Think because I'm having acupuncture now and this is a 38 day cycle instead of my usual 50 so for that I'm pleased. Was hoping for a bfp of course but if the treatment continues to bring my cycle length down hopefully it won't be too long til a bfp!
> 
> When is AF due for you Mmleo?Click to expand...

My AF's due on sat/sunday if its on time.If am still negative on friday that's it.will try again next month.Am glad i've discovered temping n so much more...it might work out better then God willing!How come ur cycles were so long?x


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.Atleast u know what's going on with u.I admit i dont feel pg at all for maybe the last 2-3days..Next cycle i guessClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :) Yeah am dealing with it better than last cycle!! Think because I'm having acupuncture now and this is a 38 day cycle instead of my usual 50 so for that I'm pleased. Was hoping for a bfp of course but if the treatment continues to bring my cycle length down hopefully it won't be too long til a bfp!
> 
> When is AF due for you Mmleo?Click to expand...
> 
> My AF's due on sat/sunday if its on time.If am still negative on friday that's it.will try again next month.Am glad i've discovered temping n so much more...it might work out better then God willing!How come ur cycles were so long?xClick to expand...


Yeah, temping has helped me a lot as well! I've got PCOS, so it takes ages for me to ovulate. Often happens around day 36 but if not then, then not at all. This cycle I ov'd day 24 so that's a huge improvement for me.

Fingers crossed for us both next month....but def let us know how you go on Friday x


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.Atleast u know what's going on with u.I admit i dont feel pg at all for maybe the last 2-3days..Next cycle i guessClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :) Yeah am dealing with it better than last cycle!! Think because I'm having acupuncture now and this is a 38 day cycle instead of my usual 50 so for that I'm pleased. Was hoping for a bfp of course but if the treatment continues to bring my cycle length down hopefully it won't be too long til a bfp!
> 
> When is AF due for you Mmleo?Click to expand...
> 
> My AF's due on sat/sunday if its on time.If am still negative on friday that's it.will try again next month.Am glad i've discovered temping n so much more...it might work out better then God willing!How come ur cycles were so long?xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, temping has helped me a lot as well! I've got PCOS, so it takes ages for me to ovulate. Often happens around day 36 but if not then, then not at all. This cycle I ov'd day 24 so that's a huge improvement for me.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both next month....but def let us know how you go on Friday xClick to expand...

Am sorry to hear abt ur condition but thank God ur cycles becoming normal.How long hv u had it?will let u know in the morning..i drink alot of water in the night so i wonder if it'll help to cut down just for tmoro's test.??Anyway..


----------



## MagicalLeigh

calebsmom06 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!
> 
> it'll be totally positive and it'll attach.Have a happy healthy nine months to come!And pliz relax..when was AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, I have positive preg, tests but I am still scared its gonna show. I guess from everything that is going on already:(. Took a test today and it looks about the same maybe a slight tad darker but since AF is due tomorrow I am thinking that maybe it will take tomorrow or even the next day to get darker. Either way they will be testing my HCG levels agaiin on TuesdayClick to expand...

My af was due today.. even though I know I'm pg, I still get worried she might show lol. I'm sure your little bean is going to stick hun! Sometimes it just take a little bit for the numbers to get higher.


----------



## calebsmom06

MagicalLeigh said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will as soon as I test in the morning I will let you know what shows. I pray to God it gets darker! I need my levels to double or triple!
> 
> it'll be totally positive and it'll attach.Have a happy healthy nine months to come!And pliz relax..when was AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, I have positive preg, tests but I am still scared its gonna show. I guess from everything that is going on already:(. Took a test today and it looks about the same maybe a slight tad darker but since AF is due tomorrow I am thinking that maybe it will take tomorrow or even the next day to get darker. Either way they will be testing my HCG levels agaiin on TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> My af was due today.. even though I know I'm pg, I still get worried she might show lol. I'm sure your little bean is going to stick hun! Sometimes it just take a little bit for the numbers to get higher.Click to expand...

Maybe i should go ahead and joizn the first trimester group witj u. I mean i am preg. According to the doc. Just hoping everything takes


----------



## Sunshine7125

:cry::cry::cry:Well just went to the bathroom and I have brown spotting! And it's a day early:growlmad: I already called the Dr. office and asked for my refill of Femara and waiting on a call back to schedule the HSG test. Congrats to all the BFP's! Maybe November will be my month!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Thank u!!! U too!!
> 
> Doh...when getting ready for bed realised some very light spotting had started :( Always get this a day or two before AF. Still tested though!! Very def bfn.
> 
> How are you getting on Sunshine?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry hun. I didn't test this morning. I decided I am going to wait for AF which I feel will be here very soon. I hope next month is our month!! :dust: Maybe between the fertility drugs and the HSG something will happen with my body next month :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You are stronger than me! I really don't know why I tested with spotting, so silly! Always hoping for a little miracle.... :)
> 
> Guess we just have to try and stay as calm as is humanly possible and have faith it will happen when the time is right. Let us know how the HSG goes xClick to expand...
> 
> I def will! I hope it goes well!! Here is to November! :happydance:Click to expand...

When r u doing HSG?Am sure it will be all good!so just a few days b4 AF..n my cervix is low..never felt it this low but again am new to this..but it isnt that hard,am sure i,ve felt it harder..anyone knows what it means?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My HSG is set up for Friday at 1:30 :thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> My HSG is set up for Friday at 1:30 :thumbup:

Good luck! Hope November is your month!


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is set up for Friday at 1:30 :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck! Hope November is your month!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: Keep us posted on your blood work! FX'ed for a sticky bean! They told me I can't be spotting at all on the day of the HSG and that's just great since I have super long periods.... I am gonna scream :wacko:


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is set up for Friday at 1:30 :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck! Hope November is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: Keep us posted on your blood work! FX'ed for a sticky bean! They told me I can't be spotting at all on the day of the HSG and that's just great since I have super long periods.... I am gonna scream :wacko:Click to expand...

Awww well hopefully god willing the bleeding will stop by then, is it this friday or next friday? It will all work out for you, your gonna get your baby soon:hugs: And definetly, I will be posting as soon as I get the results from tuesdays bloodwork!


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG is set up for Friday at 1:30 :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck! Hope November is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: Keep us posted on your blood work! FX'ed for a sticky bean! They told me I can't be spotting at all on the day of the HSG and that's just great since I have super long periods.... I am gonna scream :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww well hopefully god willing the bleeding will stop by then, is it this friday or next friday? It will all work out for you, your gonna get your baby soon:hugs: And definetly, I will be posting as soon as I get the results from tuesdays bloodwork!Click to expand...

It is scheduled for next Friday. Surely it will have stopped by then. My periods range from 6-8 days. I pray everything turns out great on the blood work!! :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but no sign got bfn from 10dpo till yesterday so
i guess its a waiting game still AF usualy comes night before/overnight
or in th morning so FX'ed shell stay away!!


----------



## Mmleo

Gd morning.I am not even going to waste my test thiz morning..it feels so close!n my temp is gone down 0.2C.Lst night n ths morning my cervix is so low,i cant tell if the cervical os is open or closed.:witch: is coming.
Am thinking i sh'd go for HSG in dec if it doesnt stick(God forbid) in nov.I felt alot of pain after ov on the same side the just operated on last month.





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1316926800z1z28z15.png[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mmleo

Becyboo__x said:


> AF due today but no sign got bfn from 10dpo till yesterday so
> i guess its a waiting game still AF usualy comes night before/overnight
> or in th morning so FX'ed shell stay away!!

:dust: let us know how it goes..


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo - thanks, yeah hopefully things will keep getting better. Found out about the PCOS around 5 years ago, used to think I was pretty lucky not to have to deal with AF so often...different story now!! What op did you have recently?
Re your cervix q's I read in a fertility book not to bother checking after ov. I used to but it was too confusing so now I don't bother. The book said your cervix won't go to a 'pregnant' position for weeks if you are pg so it's not a good indicator. I can never really tell if mine's open or closed either so I just stopped worrying about that!

Sunshine - sorry you got AF :hugs: Hope it is all over and done with by the time you have your HSG. What is femara?

calebsmom - really hope your tests get darker and you get a good result on Tues xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo - thanks, yeah hopefully things will keep getting better. Found out about the PCOS around 5 years ago, used to think I was pretty lucky not to have to deal with AF so often...different story now!! What op did you have recently?
> Re your cervix q's I read in a fertility book not to bother checking after ov. I used to but it was too confusing so now I don't bother. The book said your cervix won't go to a 'pregnant' position for weeks if you are pg so it's not a good indicator. I can never really tell if mine's open or closed either so I just stopped worrying about that!
> 
> Sunshine - sorry you got AF :hugs: Hope it is all over and done with by the time you have your HSG. What is femara?
> 
> calebsmom - really hope your tests get darker and you get a good result on Tues xx

Femara is a fertility drug. They prescribed it to me instead of clomid because it helps keep the uterine lining thicker and produces higher quality eggs. Since I don't ovulate very well on my own this med has been great for me. I have ovulated every time I have been on it so far. I hope and pray I am not spotting next Friday or they said they can't do it... :nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo - thanks, yeah hopefully things will keep getting better. Found out about the PCOS around 5 years ago, used to think I was pretty lucky not to have to deal with AF so often...different story now!! What op did you have recently?
> Re your cervix q's I read in a fertility book not to bother checking after ov. I used to but it was too confusing so now I don't bother. The book said your cervix won't go to a 'pregnant' position for weeks if you are pg so it's not a good indicator. I can never really tell if mine's open or closed either so I just stopped worrying about that!
> 
> Sunshine - sorry you got AF :hugs: Hope it is all over and done with by the time you have your HSG. What is femara?
> 
> calebsmom - really hope your tests get darker and you get a good result on Tues xx
> 
> Femara is a fertility drug. They prescribed it to me instead of clomid because it helps keep the uterine lining thicker and produces higher quality eggs. Since I don't ovulate very well on my own this med has been great for me. I have ovulated every time I have been on it so far. I hope and pray I am not spotting next Friday or they said they can't do it... :nope:Click to expand...

Ooh interesting....I've never heard of this before. I will def be asking my consultant about this at our next appt in December, thanks! I know they want to do clomid but I've always been worried about the thinning of the lining, drying up CM, and all the side effects like hot flushes, headaches, nausea etc. Do you get any side effects like that on femara? That's great you've ovulated every time on it, is there a limit to how many cycles you can have it, like there is with clomid?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo - thanks, yeah hopefully things will keep getting better. Found out about the PCOS around 5 years ago, used to think I was pretty lucky not to have to deal with AF so often...different story now!! What op did you have recently?
> Re your cervix q's I read in a fertility book not to bother checking after ov. I used to but it was too confusing so now I don't bother. The book said your cervix won't go to a 'pregnant' position for weeks if you are pg so it's not a good indicator. I can never really tell if mine's open or closed either so I just stopped worrying about that!
> 
> Sunshine - sorry you got AF :hugs: Hope it is all over and done with by the time you have your HSG. What is femara?
> 
> calebsmom - really hope your tests get darker and you get a good result on Tues xx
> 
> Femara is a fertility drug. They prescribed it to me instead of clomid because it helps keep the uterine lining thicker and produces higher quality eggs. Since I don't ovulate very well on my own this med has been great for me. I have ovulated every time I have been on it so far. I hope and pray I am not spotting next Friday or they said they can't do it... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh interesting....I've never heard of this before. I will def be asking my consultant about this at our next appt in December, thanks! I know they want to do clomid but I've always been worried about the thinning of the lining, drying up CM, and all the side effects like hot flushes, headaches, nausea etc. Do you get any side effects like that on femara? That's great you've ovulated every time on it, is there a limit to how many cycles you can have it, like there is with clomid?Click to expand...

I have no side effects at all!! It's fabulous lol. They told me they allow 6-12 months of use before checking into other things that could be causing infertility. I really like it and I'm glad my Dr chose this vs clomid because I didnt want my lining thinning. It's def worth talking to your Dr about. It helped me get my son!! Yay!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82:I had laparoscopy on both ovaries but especially the right side.I had lots of ovarian cysts for over a year n one of them on the right was abt 9cm n dr had tried me on contraceptive n they dint work..and i've bn told the healing can cause scar in the tubes..my dr assured me they didnt get close to the tubes bt u can never be so sure.The cervix is so complicated..i,ll keep touching anyway...i need to know what's soft,medium n hard.Ur AF come like yestday?


----------



## calebsmom06

I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh and my cervix is still high


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?

Have you called the dr yet? You should call them and tell them you want your levels checked today. They can tell you if you they have dropped. Have you taken a preg test this morning? If you miscarry this early it would be considered a chemical preg I think. My friend had one last year. Lets hope that is not the case :hugs:


----------



## Iwantababybad

Sorry to hear that calebsmom didn't want to R&R never been pregnant but I hope it's nothing serious I will keep u in my prayers and keep up postec


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?

Ohh.am so sorry calebsmom..Am not sure if ur m/c'ng bt i,ve had of p'ple who get their af(v light) when pg.Pliz confirm with ur dr what,s going on..i'v had one before at 7wks i really dont know.Had u gone back for ur blood test yet?:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

my temp dropd tday n now i know why...AF 4days early!!!That's life!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mine was a day early ugghhh. Stupid AF!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?
> 
> Have you called the dr yet? You should call them and tell them you want your levels checked today. They can tell you if you they have dropped. Have you taken a preg test this morning? If you miscarry this early it would be considered a chemical preg I think. My friend had one last year. Lets hope that is not the case :hugs:Click to expand...

I took one this morning and it was the same faint line so I dont think they have gone up at all yet, my back is kiiling me, If I wasnt so POAS I wouldnt even know I was pregnant! My period was due today and it is here along with major back pain which is un-normal


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm so sorry. Have u called Dr?


----------



## zofranks

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?
> 
> Have you called the dr yet? You should call them and tell them you want your levels checked today. They can tell you if you they have dropped. Have you taken a preg test this morning? If you miscarry this early it would be considered a chemical preg I think. My friend had one last year. Lets hope that is not the case :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I took one this morning and it was the same faint line so I dont think they have gone up at all yet, my back is kiiling me, If I wasnt so POAS I wouldnt even know I was pregnant! My period was due today and it is here along with major back pain which is un-normalClick to expand...

:hugs:so sorry, hope you are doing ok & that your dr had some good news for you.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello calebsmom.What's going on?hv u found out anything else?



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mine was a day early ugghhh. Stupid AF!!

How many days do u do urs for?4 days is a long time...i hvnt had a 26day in a long time.But that means ov comes earlier...STAYING POSITIVE!We start again.Atleast i know what it means when my cervix is that low...also my temp drops on the the day of(AF).That will help me with the future cycles.How long hv u bn temping for?is it always the same?x


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> I cant stop crying! I am soooo scared right now, I woke up this morning to brown spotting and it has turned to red, today is the day I was supposed to excpect my AF but I am pregnant. Is it possible that my hormone level didnt increase? Am I going to miscarry? I have been getting these little sharp pains on my low left side, my doc warned me that if my HCG levels didnt go up I would miscarry. How do I know if I do misscarry this early? Anyone?

Oh no, calebsmom I am so so so sorry. Huge :hugs:
Has the bleeding got any worse? Hope you were able to get through to your doctor to see if they can help anymore... Agree with Mmleo though, sometimes ppl do get a very light bleed around the time of AF....but the waiting must be agony. Please do let us know how things are xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo - thanks, yeah hopefully things will keep getting better. Found out about the PCOS around 5 years ago, used to think I was pretty lucky not to have to deal with AF so often...different story now!! What op did you have recently?
> Re your cervix q's I read in a fertility book not to bother checking after ov. I used to but it was too confusing so now I don't bother. The book said your cervix won't go to a 'pregnant' position for weeks if you are pg so it's not a good indicator. I can never really tell if mine's open or closed either so I just stopped worrying about that!
> 
> Sunshine - sorry you got AF :hugs: Hope it is all over and done with by the time you have your HSG. What is femara?
> 
> calebsmom - really hope your tests get darker and you get a good result on Tues xx
> 
> Femara is a fertility drug. They prescribed it to me instead of clomid because it helps keep the uterine lining thicker and produces higher quality eggs. Since I don't ovulate very well on my own this med has been great for me. I have ovulated every time I have been on it so far. I hope and pray I am not spotting next Friday or they said they can't do it... :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh interesting....I've never heard of this before. I will def be asking my consultant about this at our next appt in December, thanks! I know they want to do clomid but I've always been worried about the thinning of the lining, drying up CM, and all the side effects like hot flushes, headaches, nausea etc. Do you get any side effects like that on femara? That's great you've ovulated every time on it, is there a limit to how many cycles you can have it, like there is with clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no side effects at all!! It's fabulous lol. They told me they allow 6-12 months of use before checking into other things that could be causing infertility. I really like it and I'm glad my Dr chose this vs clomid because I didnt want my lining thinning. It's def worth talking to your Dr about. It helped me get my son!! Yay!Click to expand...

Wow, that's great you get no side effects and it already helped you once before :) I really have never heard of this, I wonder if they don't use it in the UK yet. Hmm, guess I will find out in December...


----------



## calebsmom06

Looks like I am having a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage) I cant stop crying! They still want me to go in on Tuesday for blood work to make sure everything passes, I am devestated! And the doc. even warned me because my HCG levels were so low that I could have an early miscarriage but I heard so many people on here with the same problem and ended up just fine. Hubby says we will keep trying I am just so scared for this and then what if it happens again:(


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82:I had laparoscopy on both ovaries but especially the right side.I had lots of ovarian cysts for over a year n one of them on the right was abt 9cm n dr had tried me on contraceptive n they dint work..and i've bn told the healing can cause scar in the tubes..my dr assured me they didnt get close to the tubes bt u can never be so sure.The cervix is so complicated..i,ll keep touching anyway...i need to know what's soft,medium n hard.Ur AF come like yestday?

Wow, that sounds painful. Do they know what causes the cysts? Really hope your tubes are ok, fingers crossed. Will you need an HSG like Sunshine? Yeah AF came yesterday, am stocked up with wine, chocolate and a DVD :)


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Looks like I am having a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage) I cant stop crying! They still want me to go in on Tuesday for blood work to make sure everything passes, I am devestated! And the doc. even warned me because my HCG levels were so low that I could have an early miscarriage but I heard so many people on here with the same problem and ended up just fine. Hubby says we will keep trying I am just so scared for this and then what if it happens again:(

Oh sweetie, again, I'm so so sorry. It's awful news for you guys, of course you are devastated. It's so hard to go from the excitement of a new pregnancy to the hurt of a loss. Yes of course you can try again but I'm sure you loved this little one so much already; you just need some time to get your head around it all. I've had two miscarriages so anytime you want to talk about anything feel free to drop me a message if you want to.

Take care hun xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Calebsmom I am so sorry.:hugs: my friend that had one went on to have a healthy pregnancy and she got pregnant the very next month.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

calebsmom06 said:


> Looks like I am having a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage) I cant stop crying! They still want me to go in on Tuesday for blood work to make sure everything passes, I am devestated! And the doc. even warned me because my HCG levels were so low that I could have an early miscarriage but I heard so many people on here with the same problem and ended up just fine. Hubby says we will keep trying I am just so scared for this and then what if it happens again:(

I'm so sorry :( I had a chemical in June of this year. So far this current pregnancy is going good. I wouldn't worry about having another m/c, just wait one normal cycle then try again! I hear you are more fertile after a m/c. I had one back in 2005 and a month later I was pregnant again (carried to full term). Hugs!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Smiler82:I had laparoscopy on both ovaries but especially the right side.I had lots of ovarian cysts for over a year n one of them on the right was abt 9cm n dr had tried me on contraceptive n they dint work..and i've bn told the healing can cause scar in the tubes..my dr assured me they didnt get close to the tubes bt u can never be so sure.The cervix is so complicated..i,ll keep touching anyway...i need to know what's soft,medium n hard.Ur AF come like yestday?
> 
> Wow, that sounds painful. Do they know what causes the cysts? Really hope your tubes are ok, fingers crossed. Will you need an HSG like Sunshine? Yeah AF came yesterday, am stocked up with wine, chocolate and a DVD :)Click to expand...

It was painful for a few days..dr ordered me to rest n not BD until the next cycle (oct)...the outside healed in the same week bt am sure inside isnt totally which might be the reason i felt pain during this ovulation that i hadnt felt b4.I hv always had problems im my stomach..dont know why...my son was king of a miracle baby..as i had endometriosis,cysts and fiboids.maybe the cyst didnt shrink coz the re-appeared 4months after giving birth.I dont need HSG but i'll request for one if i dont get pg(God forbid) in the next 3-4months.Enjoy the w-end.x


----------



## calebsmom06

yea when she called she told me the exact days I will be ovulating and when to BD, she said I should still ovulate this month. It shouldnt effect my cycle at all since it was so early but I dont think I will take an early test again


----------



## Mmleo

Hi calebsmom!U'll be totally fine.Does the bleeding seem normal now?if so how many days do u bleed for??It'll be over soon n we start again...and i so agree with u,taking test early not the best thing to do.Nov is ours God willing!Stay well.



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png[/QUOTE]


----------



## calebsmom06

I started bleeding friday andits already really light so only 3 days. My cervix is also sti high and soft which i thought was strange. I tjought it would return to the normal low and firm during menstration joping for november. I still have a doc appointment on tuesday. Ill keep u updated. How have u been


----------



## Mmleo

Tuesday isnt far...hope everyting goes well.If it was a chemical like suggested,if u hadnt tested u wdnt know that it happened.Happy nov to all of us.My AF is v short this month..normally i do abt 7days bt tday is the 4th n am just spotting.I'll go for follicle check on cd12-13..Everything X






https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## joeliza24

I'm sorry calebsmom :hugs:. From the sound of it, others have gone on to have a sticky BFP, followed by a h&h 9 months, shortly after going through the same. Give yourself a specific amount of time to grieve and then get back and continue trying. 

Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck for today calebsmom...let us know how it went xx


----------



## Mmleo

Hope u are all ok guys.x





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?Click to expand...

Oh yeah...i almost forgot..i really hope everything goes well for u.Will say a prayer for u.Dont be scared..it's nothing major.U'll do great!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...i almost forgot..i really hope everything goes well for u.Will say a prayer for u.Dont be scared..it's nothing major.U'll do great!Click to expand...

Thank u!! Radiologist said all clear!! My right tube was alittle delayed. She thinks it could have had a slight blockage that she cleared. Yay!! Of course my Dr will still have to look at it.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...i almost forgot..i really hope everything goes well for u.Will say a prayer for u.Dont be scared..it's nothing major.U'll do great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u!! Radiologist said all clear!! My right tube was alittle delayed. She thinks it could have had a slight blockage that she cleared. Yay!! Of course my Dr will still have to look at it.Click to expand...

that's great :thumbup:...happy for u!!did it hurt??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...i almost forgot..i really hope everything goes well for u.Will say a prayer for u.Dont be scared..it's nothing major.U'll do great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u!! Radiologist said all clear!! My right tube was alittle delayed. She thinks it could have had a slight blockage that she cleared. Yay!! Of course my Dr will still have to look at it.Click to expand...
> 
> that's great :thumbup:...happy for u!!did it hurt??Click to expand...

It did hurt a little bit but not like I expected. It felt like bad menstrual cramps. And I had quite a bit of spotting afterwards but they said that was normal.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hope u are all ok guys.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> 
> Hi! :wave: I have my HSG test today at 1:30. Super nervous. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...i almost forgot..i really hope everything goes well for u.Will say a prayer for u.Dont be scared..it's nothing major.U'll do great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u!! Radiologist said all clear!! My right tube was alittle delayed. She thinks it could have had a slight blockage that she cleared. Yay!! Of course my Dr will still have to look at it.Click to expand...
> 
> that's great :thumbup:...happy for u!!did it hurt??Click to expand...
> 
> It did hurt a little bit but not like I expected. It felt like bad menstrual cramps. And I had quite a bit of spotting afterwards but they said that was normal.Click to expand...

How is it going after the procedure??Mine was so long ego i dont remember the days after.How did the disconfort last for?..As for me...am thinking of going for follicl check on day 12-13,hope it'll help me know how my body work.I do hope this month works for us.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi guys,

Sunshine, I'm so pleased to hear the HSG came back ok!! That is great news :) Mmleo how are things with you?

Not much to report from me, been away shopping this weekend and went a bit mad...oops! Feeling more positive for this cycle, just really feeling like the acupuncture is helping to sort things out so can't wait to see which day ovulation happens this time round...

Fingers crossed for everyone!! xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo I feel good. I spotted for the rest of the day and had minor cramping. All good now. We started bd yesterday. Can I ask you girls a question... It's TMI does female orgasm help with the process? The last two months I have avoided it.


----------



## Smiler82

I've heard different things...this may be TMI too!! Mainly yes it is a good thing, because the muscle spasms you get help to propel the sperm to where it needs to be. But, I then read that saliva can actually kill sperm, so if that's how you orgasm, iykwim, then that's not so good. If his sperm count is good then killing a few off won't matter too much but if his sperm count is low then I read it might be best to avoid to avoid having oral sex :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Have you girls heard if you do orgasm during sex its more likely to be a boy? Don't know how true that is.


----------



## Smiler82

I haven't heard that! Are you hoping for a boy? I know it can partly be down to the timings - 'boy' sperms are faster but die quicker, 'girl' sperms are slower but live longer. So if you have sex v.close to ovulation and get pregnant you could be more likely to have a boy, if you have sex a few days before ov and get pregnant it's more likely to be a girl.


----------



## Sunshine7125

We are wanting a girl :) we have a son. I will be totally happy if I just get pregnant!! Ovulation day is taking forever to get here aghhh


----------



## Mmleo

Am good,thank u.How r things with u?I hve heard of the orgasm thing but i think it is a trick to make us enjoy more than worry abt baby making...It isnt easy for me to org with penetr,so i'ld just do other things that dont involve saliva after we BD which is always by the way.I've started ov testing tday(x2),2nd one actually had a faint 2nd line...i've never had a +.How do u ladies know when u ov?Happy waiting for OV for all of us!





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have never got a full blown pos on the ov test except for the smiley face ones. Those are the best but they are pricey. I don't usually O during sex either. We have to use other methods lol. The only way I really know I ov is sometimes I get a little abdominal pain and my cm is abundant. I still can't exactly pinpoint it but when cm increases I know its getting close.


----------



## Smiler82

I chart my temp to find out ov, never failed me yet :) My doc said not to bother but I really want to know if/when I ov so I do it anyway and it's always been right, and it gives me peace of mind to know that I can actually ov on my own. I'm on CD 10 today, but I don't think I'll be ov'ing as soon as you guys :(

I think some ppl change their diet to try and help to get the gender they want! I don't know exactly what but I'm sure google will hold the answers :)

I'm glad it's not just me who can't orgasm through intercourse! DH was a bit upset when we first got together but he's used to it now! Just makes you be a bit more creative eh ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Exactly!! My Hubby figured out quickly I was not going to get off during sex lol. I will ovulate around Nov 5th or 6th. They say the female orgasm during sex makes the ph more alkaline which favors boy sperm but then I heard orgasm can help with conception so very confused here lol.


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I didn't know that about the alkaline thing...it is all really confusing isn't it!! I guess there are millions of baby girls on the planet and it would be pretty sad if they were all conceived without an orgasm! If you dare, you could try stopping DTD a couple of days before you ov, and stick your legs and bum in the air so gravity can help :)

I ov'd on day 24 last cycle so with the acupuncture I am hoping for the same, or an even better result this cycle. So hopefully will ov no later than Nov 12th....


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will keep my fingers crossed for us!! I hate waiting. It's awful isn't it?


----------



## Mmleo

We r also trying for a girl but i really dont want to risk by not BD on the day that i think i ovulated,i'll start trying for a girl when/if i hve another boy.Am loving temping too...i know that every shift means something.May i ask??my temp seems to be 36.6 af since,before for all the dpo but one where it went up by 0.1C? that it was 36.8..is it normal to hve it steady?




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

I always bd up to ovulation and the days after. I don't know about the whole orgasm thing and having girls but the last two months of no orgasm hasnt got me prego so its worth a shot.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I always bd up to ovulation and the days after. I don't know about the whole orgasm thing and having girls but the last two months of no orgasm hasnt got me prego so its worth a shot.

totally agree.if anything is worth a shot...that's one of them.I hop it works out well.Am starting my BD journey tday too.Has anyone tried cough syrups with guaifenesin as a main ingredient?i started that yestday too..i dont hve a problem with CM but i worry that it is too thick,the cough syrup really makes it watery!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh wow I haven't heard of the cough syrup! I may need to check that out. Mine gets watery prior to ovulation but its more watery than egg white looking. Not sure if thats good or bad.


----------



## Mmleo

Hi Smiler,i had never read ur TTC journal but i just did!I thought i had it rough but u hve a story to tell!Dont loose hope,things will work out just fine..sooner than u think.And hving a supportive husband is the one thing that i pray for if i ever be in such situation.I had a tough time too and no shoulder to cry on...my best friend took me to this church n that's when things turned around!I'll say a prayer for u!It works x




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh wow I haven't heard of the cough syrup! I may need to check that out. Mine gets watery prior to ovulation but its more watery than egg white looking. Not sure if thats good or bad.

if urs is watery u hve nothing to worry abt.Mine is egg white bt sometime is really thick that it is impossible to wipe it off me after using the toilet.that's why i might need it.The most common cough syrup is robitussin.bcoz this is only my 2nd month temping,am not sure when i hve my CM,but most likely before.Am goin to sleep now.We chat more tmoro.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

:flower: Sounds good. Goodnite


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Hi Smiler,i had never read ur TTC journal but i just did!I thought i had it rough but u hve a story to tell!Dont loose hope,things will work out just fine..sooner than u think.And hving a supportive husband is the one thing that i pray for if i ever be in such situation.I had a tough time too and no shoulder to cry on...my best friend took me to this church n that's when things turned around!I'll say a prayer for u!It works x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Aww thank you so much Mmleo :hugs: Really appreciate you taking the time to read it, I know every entry is rather long!!! It just helps to get stuff down, I'd noticed other ppl had links to their journals so thought I'd start one too and it's so great to get stuff off your chest. I'm sorry you had a tough time too...maybe writing it down would help you as well? Even though you're not actually talking to anyone it does kind of feel like you are offloading.

I'm not sure about your BBT question - do you mean your temp stayed steady after you got AF, or after you ov'd? Do you mean it only went up to 36.8 after ov? I'm not really sure. If you get 'flat' temps I'd be tempted to check the battery in your thermometer but I've also heard that steady temps = steady hormones so that's a good thing!

I just bought some Pre-Seed to help with fertile CM, though I've heard about the cough syrup thing too. I rarely get EWCM, I do get watery though, and since I've been pg twice that gives me hope it's not the end of the world to not have EWCM. Heard grapefruit juice can help too so there is now some in the fridge :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Smiler,i had never read ur TTC journal but i just did!I thought i had it rough but u hve a story to tell!Dont loose hope,things will work out just fine..sooner than u think.And hving a supportive husband is the one thing that i pray for if i ever be in such situation.I had a tough time too and no shoulder to cry on...my best friend took me to this church n that's when things turned around!I'll say a prayer for u!It works x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Aww thank you so much Mmleo :hugs: Really appreciate you taking the time to read it, I know every entry is rather long!!! It just helps to get stuff down, I'd noticed other ppl had links to their journals so thought I'd start one too and it's so great to get stuff off your chest. I'm sorry you had a tough time too...maybe writing it down would help you as well? Even though you're not actually talking to anyone it does kind of feel like you are offloading.
> 
> I'm not sure about your BBT question - do you mean your temp stayed steady after you got AF, or after you ov'd? Do you mean it only went up to 36.8 after ov? I'm not really sure. If you get 'flat' temps I'd be tempted to check the battery in your thermometer but I've also heard that steady temps = steady hormones so that's a good thing!
> 
> I just bought some Pre-Seed to help with fertile CM, though I've heard about the cough syrup thing too. I rarely get EWCM, I do get watery though, and since I've been pg twice that gives me hope it's not the end of the world to not have EWCM. Heard grapefruit juice can help too so there is now some in the fridge :)Click to expand...

I hve talked to my pastor,my friend knows the hole story..that makes my life a little bit easier.,and my hubby is starting to get me.W've only bn married for over a yr n a half.My question(u answered it) was if it is normal to hve steady temps.?It is 36.6C from cd1 to a day b4 ov,drops for a day(35.9C) then it goes up(36.8C) after ov until AF day when it drops again..so far that's what's going on for 2 cycles.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Smiler,i had never read ur TTC journal but i just did!I thought i had it rough but u hve a story to tell!Dont loose hope,things will work out just fine..sooner than u think.And hving a supportive husband is the one thing that i pray for if i ever be in such situation.I had a tough time too and no shoulder to cry on...my best friend took me to this church n that's when things turned around!I'll say a prayer for u!It works x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Aww thank you so much Mmleo :hugs: Really appreciate you taking the time to read it, I know every entry is rather long!!! It just helps to get stuff down, I'd noticed other ppl had links to their journals so thought I'd start one too and it's so great to get stuff off your chest. I'm sorry you had a tough time too...maybe writing it down would help you as well? Even though you're not actually talking to anyone it does kind of feel like you are offloading.
> 
> I'm not sure about your BBT question - do you mean your temp stayed steady after you got AF, or after you ov'd? Do you mean it only went up to 36.8 after ov? I'm not really sure. If you get 'flat' temps I'd be tempted to check the battery in your thermometer but I've also heard that steady temps = steady hormones so that's a good thing!
> 
> I just bought some Pre-Seed to help with fertile CM, though I've heard about the cough syrup thing too. I rarely get EWCM, I do get watery though, and since I've been pg twice that gives me hope it's not the end of the world to not have EWCM. Heard grapefruit juice can help too so there is now some in the fridge :)Click to expand...

My cm is really watery too. It just doesn't resemble what I would call egg white and the stretchy stuff other women describe. I wonder if that is some of the reason I am not pregnant yet?? :shrug:


----------



## Mmleo

Hi sunshine.Itsnt all abt that egg white thing.,I hve it most cycles BD n BD n nothing happens..i'd think the watery CM w'd transport the swimmies better..



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone...How are you all doing? Havent been on in awhile...needed some time to clear my mind...I am on cycle day 11 today should ovulate on the 4th so hopefully this month my eggy will stick


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Hey everyone...How are you all doing? Havent been on in awhile...needed some time to clear my mind...I am on cycle day 11 today should ovulate on the 4th so hopefully this month my eggy will stick

Good Luck!! I hope all goes well! :dust:


----------



## malissahh

I'm 5 dpo...I haven't really noticed to much, i have breast tenderness but i get that when i ovulate and i get it when i get my period,i also had cramping on my right ovary side for about an hour on 1dpo then the next day a couple sharp cramps,who knows tho :) but did my best this month so 8 more days to the expected period date ! i hate getting it every month after trying its almost emotionally draining. but trying to keep my hopes up !!! good luck to everyone !!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> I hve talked to my pastor,my friend knows the hole story..that makes my life a little bit easier.,and my hubby is starting to get me.W've only bn married for over a yr n a half.My question(u answered it) was if it is normal to hve steady temps.?It is 36.6C from cd1 to a day b4 ov,drops for a day(35.9C) then it goes up(36.8C) after ov until AF day when it drops again..so far that's what's going on for 2 cycles.
> 
> I'm glad you have got people to turn to, it does help doesn't it. I've only got one friend who really understands and her support has been invaluable. It takes time for your other half to really get you as well doesn't it :) We've been together 8 years but we can pretty much read each other like a book now :)
> 
> Wow your temps are steady! And high, in comparison to me! 36.6 is my highest ov temp. Before ov I'm around 35.95 - 36.1 then after ov it ranges from 36.3 - 36.6. Does yours not raise up from 36.8 during the 2ww? Great that you get a temp dip before ov, very lucky to get such a clear sign!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> My cm is really watery too. It just doesn't resemble what I would call egg white and the stretchy stuff other women describe. I wonder if that is some of the reason I am not pregnant yet?? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if Femara has any effect on CM? Just because I know clomid can dry it up and since I don't get much anyway that's one reason why I'm not keen on clomid. But I got pg twice without EWCM so it's not impossible. You could try taking Evening Primrose Oil or Starflower Oil, they are meant to help increase fertile CM too.
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...How are you all doing? Havent been on in awhile...needed some time to clear my mind...I am on cycle day 11 today should ovulate on the 4th so hopefully this month my eggy will stickClick to expand...
> 
> Hey calebsmom, how are you doing? Nice to see you back online but also sad :hugs: Hope you are feeling a bit better about things but I know it can take a while. Fingers crossed for this month xxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:

Aw good glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you guys are really doing all you can :) That app sounds great - wish I had regular cycles and be able to use stuff like that! Really hope this month works out better for you, just try not to get your hopes up eh, I know after my losses I thought I'd get pg again v. quickly and was pretty devastated when I didn't :cry:

Things with us are ok thanks, just trying to be cool, calm and collected this cycle! Was happy to ov on day 24 last time, so hoping for the same again, or better. Just telling myself it's ok if it doesn't happen this cycle as it'll mean I can have a few drinks over Christmas!! Also breathing a sigh of relief as we weren't sure what was going on with DH's job after Christmas, but heard today they are keeping him on so PHEW! :happydance:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> I hve talked to my pastor,my friend knows the hole story..that makes my life a little bit easier.,and my hubby is starting to get me.W've only bn married for over a yr n a half.My question(u answered it) was if it is normal to hve steady temps.?It is 36.6C from cd1 to a day b4 ov,drops for a day(35.9C) then it goes up(36.8C) after ov until AF day when it drops again..so far that's what's going on for 2 cycles.
> 
> I'm glad you have got people to turn to, it does help doesn't it. I've only got one friend who really understands and her support has been invaluable. It takes time for your other half to really get you as well doesn't it :) We've been together 8 years but we can pretty much read each other like a book now :)
> 
> Wow your temps are steady! And high, in comparison to me! 36.6 is my highest ov temp. Before ov I'm around 35.95 - 36.1 then after ov it ranges from 36.3 - 36.6. Does yours not raise up from 36.8 during the 2ww? Great that you get a temp dip before ov, very lucky to get such a clear sign!!
> 
> 
> I am thankful for the way things are going(for a start;to even be able to talk abt our problems...wasnt easy) My temps r steady,i hope am doing it right..the 1st thing before i get out of bed right??I've gone to 36.9 bt i had bn drinking the nite b4.cd 12 tday,last month i went for follicle check on day 12 n it was too early,i decided am goin tmoro.my temp also went down by 0.1C n CM is changed bt my ov tests r still negative.Let's what the results will be.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well girls, I have an appt Thursday. It appears my tubes are in fact open but she wants to see me Thursday to discuss the results. Something about adhesions. I am so confused and concerned. I had my son in 2009 via c-section so unless there is some scarring from that, I don't know what the issue could be but all i know is it didn't sound very good.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Well girls, I have an appt Thursday. It appears my tubes are in fact open but she wants to see me Thursday to discuss the results. Something about adhesions. I am so confused and concerned. I had my son in 2009 via c-section so unless there is some scarring from that, I don't know what the issue could be but all i know is it didn't sound very good.

Hey sunshine,that sounds like something i had,they corrected it when i had my lap.It is nothing to worry abt bt it depends on where they are,am sure by now u,ve googled it,n if it was interfering with ur fertility they could hv seen it when u had HSG.In my case i think something had attached itself to my abdominal wall.Mine was also after a c-section.Relax:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I have an appt Thursday. It appears my tubes are in fact open but she wants to see me Thursday to discuss the results. Something about adhesions. I am so confused and concerned. I had my son in 2009 via c-section so unless there is some scarring from that, I don't know what the issue could be but all i know is it didn't sound very good.
> 
> Hey sunshine,that sounds like something i had,they corrected it when i had my lap.It is nothing to worry abt bt it depends on where they are,am sure by now u,ve googled it,n if it was interfering with ur fertility they could hv seen it when u had HSG.In my case i think something had attached itself to my abdominal wall.Mine was also after a c-section.Relax:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I feel better knowing it is fixable. I am sure that is what she will tell me is there is some scar tissue that needs to be removed or what not. The bad news is I can't take off work right now for the lap surgery so if that is something I need done I guess we will have to put of having a baby for now which would absolutely crush me :cry:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I have an appt Thursday. It appears my tubes are in fact open but she wants to see me Thursday to discuss the results. Something about adhesions. I am so confused and concerned. I had my son in 2009 via c-section so unless there is some scarring from that, I don't know what the issue could be but all i know is it didn't sound very good.
> 
> Hey sunshine,that sounds like something i had,they corrected it when i had my lap.It is nothing to worry abt bt it depends on where they are,am sure by now u,ve googled it,n if it was interfering with ur fertility they could hv seen it when u had HSG.In my case i think something had attached itself to my abdominal wall.Mine was also after a c-section.Relax:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I feel better knowing it is fixable. I am sure that is what she will tell me is there is some scar tissue that needs to be removed or what not. The bad news is I can't take off work right now for the lap surgery so if that is something I need done I guess we will have to put of having a baby for now which would absolutely crush me :cry:Click to expand...

i dont think u need to put anything on hold,my lap was to remove an ovarian cyst then they saw the scar n they fixed it.dont deal with the scar unless u really need to.,dont put baby making on hold either.Gd night sunshine gona work on my baby.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I have an appt Thursday. It appears my tubes are in fact open but she wants to see me Thursday to discuss the results. Something about adhesions. I am so confused and concerned. I had my son in 2009 via c-section so unless there is some scarring from that, I don't know what the issue could be but all i know is it didn't sound very good.
> 
> Hey sunshine,that sounds like something i had,they corrected it when i had my lap.It is nothing to worry abt bt it depends on where they are,am sure by now u,ve googled it,n if it was interfering with ur fertility they could hv seen it when u had HSG.In my case i think something had attached itself to my abdominal wall.Mine was also after a c-section.Relax:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I feel better knowing it is fixable. I am sure that is what she will tell me is there is some scar tissue that needs to be removed or what not. The bad news is I can't take off work right now for the lap surgery so if that is something I need done I guess we will have to put of having a baby for now which would absolutely crush me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think u need to put anything on hold,my lap was to remove an ovarian cyst then they saw the scar n they fixed it.dont deal with the scar unless u really need to.,dont put baby making on hold either.Gd night sunshine gona work on my baby.xClick to expand...

Goodnite and thank you! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies..long unplanned day for me here.Went to check my follicles..n they told me my ovaries r super hyper...had so 3 follicles ready n 3 that might become cyst,my dr advised to hv HCG shot...i dont know what to expect.Hs anyone had this b4?
OH ...n i had a positive ov test for the 1st time.:happydance:



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay so happy for you!!!!:dust:


----------



## Mmleo

hi sunshine.Hv u had hcg shot b4?i am not feeling great bt am not sure if it is related...am i supposed to feel weird'sh?


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have never had the shot before... wish I could be more help. What exactly is the shot supposed to do?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I have never had the shot before... wish I could be more help. What exactly is the shot supposed to do?

for me it is supposed to make the follicles release the eggs...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I have never had the shot before... wish I could be more help. What exactly is the shot supposed to do?
> 
> for me it is supposed to make the follicles release the eggs...Click to expand...

Oh ok that makes sense. Well I hope everything works out this month!! :happydance:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I have never had the shot before... wish I could be more help. What exactly is the shot supposed to do?
> 
> for me it is supposed to make the follicles release the eggs...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok that makes sense. Well I hope everything works out this month!! :happydance:Click to expand...

and i wish u all the good things this cycle too :dust: ..i just learnt that i cant take a pg test until like 10-14dpo coz am gonna get false + coz the hcg will still be in my system.any signs of ov for u yet??am gonna :sleep: now


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm a few days away. Go to Dr in the morning to review HSG results.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine - fingers crossed for your appt tomorrow, really hope all is well. Let us know how you get on.

Mmleo - hurrah for the +ve ovulation test!! Great you have got some follicles growing :) I've never had the hcg shot but have read on other forums ppl having it done, so I guess it's fairly standard procedure and nothing to worry about? Those ladies all said it gave them pregnancy symptoms (makes sense I guess) which sounds pretty rubbish, won't make the 2WW that easy will it :( Good luck though!

Still low temps for me, day 14 tomorrow and got an acupuncture appt so fingers crossed ov isn't too far away...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!! I am praying for good news! Good luck to everyone this month! I will keep everyone posted. My appt is at 11 am


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler;Do u only go for acupuncture when ov is aproaching?hope ur cycle gets even shorter.Actually my positive ov test could hv bn coz of the shot but i had started the EWCM so i was on the way to ov i guess.It was so unplanned i could hve googled what the shot does to my body so am prepared,i was all achey all nite,BD wasnt fun like it normally is during ov..maybe one of the side effects.
Sunshine;everything will be ok,as long as the tubes are open..still..gd luck!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Smiler;Do u only go for acupuncture when ov is aproaching?hope ur cycle gets even shorter.Actually my positive ov test could hv bn coz of the shot but i had started the EWCM so i was on the way to ov i guess.It was so unplanned i could hve googled what the shot does to my body so am prepared,i was all achey all nite,BD wasnt fun like it normally is during ov..maybe one of the side effects.
> Sunshine;everything will be ok,as long as the tubes are open..still..gd luck!!

Will be going to appt in a bit. Super nervous. Will let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## calebsmom06

Smiler82 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:
> 
> Aw good glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you guys are really doing all you can :) That app sounds great - wish I had regular cycles and be able to use stuff like that! Really hope this month works out better for you, just try not to get your hopes up eh, I know after my losses I thought I'd get pg again v. quickly and was pretty devastated when I didn't :cry:
> 
> Things with us are ok thanks, just trying to be cool, calm and collected this cycle! Was happy to ov on day 24 last time, so hoping for the same again, or better. Just telling myself it's ok if it doesn't happen this cycle as it'll mean I can have a few drinks over Christmas!! Also breathing a sigh of relief as we weren't sure what was going on with DH's job after Christmas, but heard today they are keeping him on so PHEW! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope everything works out for you. I am kind of nervous becuae the only change in my cm is it has a milky white look. Other than that its the same and my cervix hasnt changed at all and I am supposed to ovulated tomorrow. I am kind of scared I might not ovulate this month. Maybe its just the stress from everything thats gone on cause I do has regular 28 day cycles. Glad your DH gets to keep his job. I am not really expecting to get preg. this month but still really hoping I do. This is our 2nd cycle trying now. First cycle worked but chemical hoping this 2nd cycle my eggy sticks and yours too


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler;Do u only go for acupuncture when ov is aproaching?hope ur cycle gets even shorter.Actually my positive ov test could hv bn coz of the shot but i had started the EWCM so i was on the way to ov i guess.It was so unplanned i could hve googled what the shot does to my body so am prepared,i was all achey all nite,BD wasnt fun like it normally is during ov..maybe one of the side effects.
> Sunshine;everything will be ok,as long as the tubes are open..still..gd luck!!

No I go every week. He is trying to get me into a 28-30 day cycle but I keep mucking his plan up! Last couple of cycles I still ov'd on day 36 and he wanted to bring on a period but I wanted to wait in case I was pg...which of course I wasn't! He did tell me to stop ttc for a bit but I just couldn't - silly I know but always hoping for that little miracle :)

This all sounds so confusing for you! Sorry you are having to go through all of this...do you have some kind of hormone condition too?


Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> Smiler;Do u only go for acupuncture when ov is aproaching?hope ur cycle gets even shorter.Actually my positive ov test could hv bn coz of the shot but i had started the EWCM so i was on the way to ov i guess.It was so unplanned i could hve googled what the shot does to my body so am prepared,i was all achey all nite,BD wasnt fun like it normally is during ov..maybe one of the side effects.
> Sunshine;everything will be ok,as long as the tubes are open..still..gd luck!!
> 
> Will be going to appt in a bit. Super nervous. Will let everyone know how it goes!Click to expand...

Am nervous for you!! Hope all goes well, thinking of you :hugs:



calebsmom06 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:
> 
> Aw good glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you guys are really doing all you can :) That app sounds great - wish I had regular cycles and be able to use stuff like that! Really hope this month works out better for you, just try not to get your hopes up eh, I know after my losses I thought I'd get pg again v. quickly and was pretty devastated when I didn't :cry:
> 
> Things with us are ok thanks, just trying to be cool, calm and collected this cycle! Was happy to ov on day 24 last time, so hoping for the same again, or better. Just telling myself it's ok if it doesn't happen this cycle as it'll mean I can have a few drinks over Christmas!! Also breathing a sigh of relief as we weren't sure what was going on with DH's job after Christmas, but heard today they are keeping him on so PHEW! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope everything works out for you. I am kind of nervous becuae the only change in my cm is it has a milky white look. Other than that its the same and my cervix hasnt changed at all and I am supposed to ovulated tomorrow. I am kind of scared I might not ovulate this month. Maybe its just the stress from everything thats gone on cause I do has regular 28 day cycles. Glad your DH gets to keep his job. I am not really expecting to get preg. this month but still really hoping I do. This is our 2nd cycle trying now. First cycle worked but chemical hoping this 2nd cycle my eggy sticks and yours tooClick to expand...

I don't know if the same rule applies but I lost both pregnancies quite late in the 1st trimester, and was told women often don't ovulate the first cycle after. It just takes time for your body to sort itself out. So I guess there is a chance you might not ovulate, or maybe just a bit later than usual. I won't even bother saying don't stress because I know it is impossible!! Just try to remind myself that it will happen when the time is right...just hope that time is very soon for us all xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey everyone! Got my results and there appears to be some scarring around the "adnexa" area but she believes it is old scarring and should not be an issue right now. She said we will continue to try the Femara for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey everyone! Got my results and there appears to be some scarring around the "adnexa" area but she believes it is old scarring and should not be an issue right now. She said we will continue to try the Femara for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.

That's good news it's nothing to worry about! :happydance: Never heard of the adnexa! Do you know what caused it in the first place? Hopefully you will have no need to try anything else :) x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had a bacterial infection at age 17 that ended up becoming pelvic inflammatory disease so she thinks thats the culprit. I hope all goes well now :). How are you ladies coming along??


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey everyone! Got my results and there appears to be some scarring around the "adnexa" area but she believes it is old scarring and should not be an issue right now. She said we will continue to try the Femara for the next 6-9 months and if no pregnancy we will try something else.

that's just good news!happy for u:happydance:.How long hv u bn ttc'ng?we pray and hope that u dont hv to wait that long.i've just learnt that the shot they gave me can delay AF..so my dpo's rnt going to b easy.


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:
> 
> Aw good glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you guys are really doing all you can :) That app sounds great - wish I had regular cycles and be able to use stuff like that! Really hope this month works out better for you, just try not to get your hopes up eh, I know after my losses I thought I'd get pg again v. quickly and was pretty devastated when I didn't :cry:
> 
> Things with us are ok thanks, just trying to be cool, calm and collected this cycle! Was happy to ov on day 24 last time, so hoping for the same again, or better. Just telling myself it's ok if it doesn't happen this cycle as it'll mean I can have a few drinks over Christmas!! Also breathing a sigh of relief as we weren't sure what was going on with DH's job after Christmas, but heard today they are keeping him on so PHEW! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope everything works out for you. I am kind of nervous becuae the only change in my cm is it has a milky white look. Other than that its the same and my cervix hasnt changed at all and I am supposed to ovulated tomorrow. I am kind of scared I might not ovulate this month. Maybe its just the stress from everything thats gone on cause I do has regular 28 day cycles. Glad your DH gets to keep his job. I am not really expecting to get preg. this month but still really hoping I do. This is our 2nd cycle trying now. First cycle worked but chemical hoping this 2nd cycle my eggy sticks and yours tooClick to expand...

hey calebsmom.i think ur ov is just delayed a bit and the stress doesnt help.Thing will get better.bd,keep the pillow under ur butt for as long as u can,no douche!!they also say u shdnt touch/check ur cervix b4/after :sex:
:dust:


----------



## Mmleo

:dust::dust::dust: 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

TO ALL OF YOU



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> TO ALL OF YOU
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Thank you! This is our 4th month trying. We tried with our son for 17 months. Hope it doesn't take that long again :cry:!! Ovulation should be really close but I can't monitor my cm with all this stupid spotting still grrrr... Good luck ladies!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, feeling alot better thank you. How is everything with you Smiler? Hubby and I are trying really hard, I downloaded this free app on my phone called my days and it allows you to put in your period date and tells you when you will ovulate and everything (last month it was right) and now through the 4th is my time so we have been:sex: everyday twice yesterday ond once both days b4 that and plan to at least once a day until after the 5th lol, if it is possible for me this month I am hoping not to miss it:blush: Butno early tests for me this month. I wont test until the 18th which is the day my period will be due...so just 17 more days:):hugs2:
> 
> Aw good glad you are feeling better. Sounds like you guys are really doing all you can :) That app sounds great - wish I had regular cycles and be able to use stuff like that! Really hope this month works out better for you, just try not to get your hopes up eh, I know after my losses I thought I'd get pg again v. quickly and was pretty devastated when I didn't :cry:
> 
> Things with us are ok thanks, just trying to be cool, calm and collected this cycle! Was happy to ov on day 24 last time, so hoping for the same again, or better. Just telling myself it's ok if it doesn't happen this cycle as it'll mean I can have a few drinks over Christmas!! Also breathing a sigh of relief as we weren't sure what was going on with DH's job after Christmas, but heard today they are keeping him on so PHEW! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope everything works out for you. I am kind of nervous becuae the only change in my cm is it has a milky white look. Other than that its the same and my cervix hasnt changed at all and I am supposed to ovulated tomorrow. I am kind of scared I might not ovulate this month. Maybe its just the stress from everything thats gone on cause I do has regular 28 day cycles. Glad your DH gets to keep his job. I am not really expecting to get preg. this month but still really hoping I do. This is our 2nd cycle trying now. First cycle worked but chemical hoping this 2nd cycle my eggy sticks and yours tooClick to expand...
> 
> hey calebsmom.i think ur ov is just delayed a bit and the stress doesnt help.Thing will get better.bd,keep the pillow under ur butt for as long as u can,no douche!!they also say u shdnt touch/check ur cervix b4/after :sex:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hope thats all and who know maybe I will ovulate tomorrow. Hope hope hope! I never check my cervix before or after sex always afraid of bringing the little spermys out with my finger lol. I drank grapefruit juice this morning they say it helps with cm and they say after ovulation to eat pineapple up to 10 dpo to help with implantation but not to eat it after 14 dpo as to much acid at that time can ncrease risk of miscarriage.. omg omg I hope I do. Guess we will see tomorrow:) How is everything with you


----------



## LauraAB

my AF is due on November 13th which feels sooooooo far away right now! I was feeling a little nauseous and crampy at first but now feel nothing but anxious. :wacko: Hoping the next week and a bit goes by fast!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> TO ALL OF YOU
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Awww thank you!! You too!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well my spotting finally stopped Thank goodness!![-o&lt; 

Two days until ovulation according to my ticker! Super excited! Where is everyone at on their cycle? Anyone in the tww yet?


----------



## Mmleo

hey calebsmom.i think ur ov is just delayed a bit and the stress doesnt help.Thing will get better.bd,keep the pillow under ur butt for as long as u can,no douche!!they also say u shdnt touch/check ur cervix b4/after :sex:
:dust:[/QUOTE]

Hope thats all and who know maybe I will ovulate tomorrow. Hope hope hope! I never check my cervix before or after sex always afraid of bringing the little spermys out with my finger lol. I drank grapefruit juice this morning they say it helps with cm and they say after ovulation to eat pineapple up to 10 dpo to help with implantation but not to eat it after 14 dpo as to much acid at that time can ncrease risk of miscarriage.. omg omg I hope I do. Guess we will see tomorrow:) How is everything with you[/QUOTE]
How r u tady?did the juice help?i heard of pinaple bt i didnt know what it does.u will ov dont worry.i used chough syrup for cm..to make it runnier.am trying to figure out if i ov too bt i dont know how the pain feels like.bn hving some pain for 3days now..going back on monday to check if some follicles hve disappeared.


----------



## Mmleo

Hey calebsmom..dont knowwhat i just did,i seem to hv just typed in ur text.
How hv bn sunshine?u were still spotting?u know i didnt spot when i had it done...
according to my ticker am ovulating tday,according to the information in the chart i ovulated ystday cd14,bn feeling some abdominal pain since cd13 which is when i had the shot n am not sure what to think.How painful is it supposed to be when it ruptures?
ONE MORE QUESTION:do u ladies tell ur DH when u r ov?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My spotting finally quit this morning. I do tell my DH when I ovulate.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> My spotting finally quit this morning. I do tell my DH when I ovulate.

It stoped right in time.well get BD'ing and enjoy.i found it harder when he knows am ovulating.bd not as enjoyable.how does ov pain feel?any idea?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mine kinda feels like a burning feeling on my lower side of my abdomen. I am having it today but my cm is pretty dry so I am a little confused....


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mine kinda feels like a burning feeling on my lower side of my abdomen. I am having it today but my cm is pretty dry so I am a little confused....

it is possible,since u r still 2days away,ur body's getting ready.i w'dnt worry abt the cm...honestly i've always had enough around ov but i dont remember hving it the month i conceived.I've googled what p'ple think of the pain...very funny!no one hs felt the same as the other.we r all different!we will b pg this month!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Usually I get a ton of cm before ovulation but for some reason it is not happening this month. Maybe I will get it tomorrow... I sure hope this is our month! I am ready to see BFP. I took an ovulation test today and it is almost positive!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Usually I get a ton of cm before ovulation but for some reason it is not happening this month. Maybe I will get it tomorrow... I sure hope this is our month! I am ready to see BFP. I took an ovulation test today and it is almost positive!!

i got mine later than usual as well,cd 13 just a day b4,so not to worry it'll show up.this temping business is just great!i just realised that i probably ov b4 than i've always thought.do u do bd other day or every day from +opk?it is our month


----------



## Sunshine7125

We bd on days 10 12 14 16 and 18 just to make sure we catch all our days. I go for my progesterone check next Friday!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> We bd on days 10 12 14 16 and 18 just to make sure we catch all our days. I go for my progesterone check next Friday!!

what does that do?friday will be cd??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Friday will be cd 23 for me. They usually do it on cd 21 but i ovulate later in my cycle. It will check my progesterone through a blood test to make sure I ovulated.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Friday will be cd 23 for me. They usually do it on cd 21 but i ovulate later in my cycle. It will check my progesterone through a blood test to make sure I ovulated.

oh!maybe i sh'd try that.if the meds dont mess up my cycle which still looks ok,i sh;d be able to tell by bbt...bt again am going on mondy to check if some follicles hv popped!i hope they did.i just cant believe i;ll not b able to pg test coz of the hormone shot i got..do u choose to do the tests or ur dr wants u to?progesterone i mean?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My Dr orders them since I'm on the Femara that way they know if its working or not or if they need to change my dose


----------



## calebsmom06

I always tell him when im ov. And yes I think the grapefruit juice did help at least my cm is more abundent tiday is day 1 of the 2 ww for me as I was supposed to ovulate yesterday. U guess I will see if my sysmptoms this month wull match my symptoms last month when I got a bfp..hoping my eggy sticks this time


----------



## Sunshine7125

Pos OPK or no?? I took one this morning with FMU and it was light and then I re-tested around 10:30 and I got this??


----------



## Mmleo

most def positive!congs!!how was/is ur day??


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> I always tell him when im ov. And yes I think the grapefruit juice did help at least my cm is more abundent tiday is day 1 of the 2 ww for me as I was supposed to ovulate yesterday. U guess I will see if my sysmptoms this month wull match my symptoms last month when I got a bfp..hoping my eggy sticks this time



am gonna stock on grapefruit juice then,it doesnt feel right using cough syrup but it does the job.matching doesnt sound bad as long as u dont get depressed when they rnt the same,this is our month!.pregnancies r different.my dr gave me some pils to prolong my luteal phase.let me c how it turns out.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> most def positive!congs!!how was/is ur day??
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Doing good today! Me and hubby bd last night! Hope we timed it right! How are you today?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> most def positive!congs!!how was/is ur day??
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Doing good today! Me and hubby bd last night! Hope we timed it right! How are you today?Click to expand...

doing fine too.cm changed from egg white to almost dry in a day...crazy.i had never even noticed how quick things change.i had all those ov pains all day ystday n tday nothin,am sure i ov'd then.we dint bd at nite as he was out bt did at around 4am n we did every day for 3days b4.i really hope i cought one of them!dont miss any day though..bd every day until like 2 days after..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> most def positive!congs!!how was/is ur day??
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Doing good today! Me and hubby bd last night! Hope we timed it right! How are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> doing fine too.cm changed from egg white to almost dry in a day...crazy.i had never even noticed how quick things change.i had all those ov pains all day ystday n tday nothin,am sure i ov'd then.we dint bd at nite as he was out bt did at around 4am n we did every day for 3days b4.i really hope i cought one of them!dont miss any day though..bd every day until like 2 days after..Click to expand...

Sounds like some pretty good timing!! I bet you caught the eggy! :dust:

FX'ed that November is our month!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> most def positive!congs!!how was/is ur day??
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Doing good today! Me and hubby bd last night! Hope we timed it right! How are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> doing fine too.cm changed from egg white to almost dry in a day...crazy.i had never even noticed how quick things change.i had all those ov pains all day ystday n tday nothin,am sure i ov'd then.we dint bd at nite as he was out bt did at around 4am n we did every day for 3days b4.i really hope i cought one of them!dont miss any day though..bd every day until like 2 days after..Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like some pretty good timing!! I bet you caught the eggy! :dust:
> 
> FX'ed that November is our month!!Click to expand...

am just waiting for my temp to rise tmoro..i read that the shot i was given doesnt change bbt.i can tell if i ov'd.gd luck for the next few days too n :dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks! I'm nervous for Friday I'm getting my progesterone checked.


----------



## calebsmom06

Mmleo said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I always tell him when im ov. And yes I think the grapefruit juice did help at least my cm is more abundent tiday is day 1 of the 2 ww for me as I was supposed to ovulate yesterday. U guess I will see if my sysmptoms this month wull match my symptoms last month when I got a bfp..hoping my eggy sticks this time
> 
> 
> 
> am gonna stock on grapefruit juice then,it doesnt feel right using cough syrup but it does the job.matching doesnt sound bad as long as u dont get depressed when they rnt the same,this is our month!.pregnancies r different.my dr gave me some pils to prolong my luteal phase.let me c how it turns out.Click to expand...

Just drink like one cup a day. It has a lot of acid so if you drink too much it can be bad...gonna go buy pineapples tonight to eat every day until 10dpo to help with implantation...I prob. sound crazy but they say these 2 work. I googled it


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I always tell him when im ov. And yes I think the grapefruit juice did help at least my cm is more abundent tiday is day 1 of the 2 ww for me as I was supposed to ovulate yesterday. U guess I will see if my sysmptoms this month wull match my symptoms last month when I got a bfp..hoping my eggy sticks this time
> 
> 
> 
> am gonna stock on grapefruit juice then,it doesnt feel right using cough syrup but it does the job.matching doesnt sound bad as long as u dont get depressed when they rnt the same,this is our month!.pregnancies r different.my dr gave me some pils to prolong my luteal phase.let me c how it turns out.Click to expand...
> 
> Just drink like one cup a day. It has a lot of acid so if you drink too much it can be bad...gonna go buy pineapples tonight to eat every day until 10dpo to help with implantation...I prob. sound crazy but they say these 2 work. I googled itClick to expand...

no harm..it is a healthy fruit.Am so tired,i thought i'd bd for another few days bt am not sure am gona manage...advise pliz..we bd this morning n i ov'd ystday...must i tday?am so :sleep:y


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think you are fine. We only bd every other day. Dr's orders lol


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I think you are fine. We only bd every other day. Dr's orders lol

+ cervix felt closed(not that i know what that is like) when i felt it few hrs ego!!i tried every other day when i dint know when i ov...they say it is the best way t do it.happy bd'ng ladies and i wish u all sticky ones.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks u too!! Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I go offline for a couple of days and this thread gets huge!!! How is everyone? Have you all ov'd now? I'm still waiting...day 17 today, temps still low but I'm sure I'm getting more cm this month, hubby agrees so hopefully it's a good sign. Just off to the shops, will be buying more grapefruit juice :)
Pretty bummed logging on and seeing rumours that Kate Middleton is pg!! Always depresses me when that happens!! Being in the UK it is going to be impossible to escape from it!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey Smiler missed u lately! I O today I think!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey Smiler missed u lately! I O today I think!!

Hey! Yeah sorry had such a headache these last couple of days couldn't bear to look at the computer screen :S Been out and about though, fresh air always does the world of good :)

Ooh hope today is def your O day! Feeling ok about this cycle?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm feeling somewhat good about this cycle. I've been so stressed though and I hope that doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies..actually i dont think i like grapefruit...isnt it the bitter one??i think i'll try something else for cm.Tmoro am going back to check if any of the follicles ruptured..i hope they all did..now am more scared of hving another lap coz some were over gown..becoming cysts


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck girl!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mmleo

Did u feel any pain tday sunshine?? 



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did Alittle. It certainly felt like something was going on down there lol.


----------



## Mmleo

that's good that u felt it happening.feeling a bit weird...i need to sleep early n c what's bothering me.maybe coz i might be hving more cysts.will let u know how it goes.dont forget to put the a pillow under ur buttocks after.am going to bed now.later


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Gnite.. I put the pillow under me for about 15-20 min. Hope it did the trick! Good luck!! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## calebsmom06

I dont like grapefruit either unless its with sugar but the juice by minute made is actually really good. 2dpo and I got really low slight light cramps on my sides low by the groin area or pelvic bones. Had the same last month when I got my BFP...trying not to get my hopes up yet though but I hope this is the month for all of us


----------



## Sunshine7125

Me too!! I'm ready to see a bfp!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine-your 2dpo too?? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think i ovulated today not 100% sure. I will test around the 19th probably if i can hold out!! My cm never looked like egg whites it was just watery Fri and sat?? Is that still considered fertile? 

Calebsmom when are u testing?? I pray for a sticky bean!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey I found this on babyhopes.com...When a woman ovulates, she has the highest amount of cervical mucus. At that stage, it resembles an egg white in terms of its consistency, and is also usually fairly clear like the white of an egg. Hence, it is referred to as &#8220;Egg white cervical mucus.&#8221;

I will probally wait to test until the 18th when my AF is due...hoping to hold out, if I test early and get the faint positive like last month and them end up with another chemical it will make me extremely sad! I know I tested every single day from 6dpo last month so its gonna be hard not to poas but I think I will be able to hold out. So far so good:) 2dpo today but only milky white cm so far... I did have dull cramping on both lower sides just like last month at 2dpo so hope hope hope! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think this will be your month!! We will be testing right around the same time!


----------



## calebsmom06

Hopefully we get our positives and can be bump buddies:) Hoping this is your month too! Do you feel different this month than the others?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I did have the HSG done and maybe that cleared my cob webs out lol. I am a bit nervous I didn't have the cervical mucus but more watery cm sorry tmi. I thing the egg white stuff is most fertile. I sure am hoping for a Thanksgiving baby! How are you feeling about this cycle? My friend had a chemical pregnancy and ended up pregnant with her little girl the next month!!


----------



## calebsmom06

I was a little down about this month at first becuae I had trouble telling when I ovulated by checking my cervix since it never dropped low since I had the chemical but my cm was also very watery and still is. Never had and thicker white cm but last month it didnt come until like 7 or 8 dpo and it was still very little. My cycles are regular so if I did ovulate then I should have had the dates down pat. My cervix did move from pointing down to pointing up higher so I feel more confident and today I have been getting the dull cramps on both low sides near pelvic area just like last month at 2dpo so I am feeling more anxious now. Hoping its not in my head but I noticed at work when I was busy so I dont think it is. Also getting dull pains in bb's already which I did not get this early last month. I love getting symptoms! Any other time I would hate pains and sickness but for pregnancy it seems we will all go through anything and be happy about it to:) How are your symptoms coming along??


----------



## calebsmom06

Oh, and hoping the HSG works for you this month! A thanksgiving baby would be awesome! I cant wait until these 12 days are over so I can find out for sure and you to!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That sounds promising!! I really think you will get a BFP this month. So far I feel ok no symptoms yet. I sure hope I get some soon!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## calebsmom06

This is only our 2nd month really trying so technically our first month worked but once you start you want results like right away. I know it must be dreadful to be trying so long and be so anxious every month. How long have you been now?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I have a son and it took us 17 months to get pregnant with him. This is month 4 this time. I really hope it doesn't take 17 Months again. Sounds like you are very fertile!! That's a great thing!


----------



## calebsmom06

I guess I am. I hope I am:) I hope it does not take 17 months for you again that has to be stressful, with the procedure done hopefully it happens very very soon...this month would be fantastic:)


----------



## Sunshine7125

It was an emotional rollercoaster. I would love a Thanksgiving or Christmas baby!! Keep me posted on your symptoms cant wait to see your BFP!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Will do and you too. Hoping you get some soon. Going to call it an early night tonight 9pm hmmm wish it was earlier...I wanna sllep a long long time:)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Goodnight. FX'ed!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

how is everyone today? Mmleo hope you are alright, sounds like you were in a bit of pain? Sunshine really hope the HSG did clear out the cobwebs haha :) Calebsmom, really great to see you back on here feeling a bit more positive, fingers crossed for you all this month :)

Don't think I will be doing the 2WW with you guys this time but I'm staying on this thread :D My temp did rise today but never know if a higher temp is a fluke...I usually get just as nervous waiting for the next day's temp as I do when waiting to poas! Just really really REALLY hoping to ov earlier this cycle, I'll be so disappointed if it ends up another day 36 ov :(

Had grapefruit juice this morning - last time I cheated and had grapefruit mixed with OJ, and on it's own it is pretty sour eh! DH told me that if you drink it first thing AM it also helps your body to absorb fat better so that's one up side :) Sunshine I wouldn't worry too much if you don't get EWCM, watery cm is still considered fertile, just not _the_ most fertile. But it is 2nd best and I got pg without EWCM so try not to stress too much about it :)

Good luck gals! xx


----------



## Mmleo

hi smiler.Am ok tday,thx.How hv u bn?I actually wasnt in pain as such...it felt like i did alot of weight lifting.it still happens maybe every other day.I went to check on my follicles,one hs become a cyst(67mm),another 19mm,and 36mm.3 of them ruptured,hoping they had good eggs in them i hope i hope FXed!!



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh yay, so that means you def ovulated? Hurrah! What about the cyst, will it go down on its own? Glad you're not really in any pain. Are you taking anything to help with ov, like clomid or something?

Been ok thanks, just getting abit nervous about if/when I'm going to ov this cycle. Want to skip to tomorrow morning NOW and see if I get another high temp :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo glad to hear that!! I hope the cyst doesn't cause any problems. I am not feeling real confident this month girls!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun, you've done all you can though eh, plenty of dtd at the right time...fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey smiler thank you... I am feeling a bit more positive hoping this is the month but I couldnt really tell if I ovulated this month becuase my cervix never dropped down after the chemical but I was getting the slight cramping yesterday so hoping I di. The only thing I noticed about my cervix is that it did tilt upwards for a day and a half and my cm is still watery and has been since 2 days before predicted ovulation. My cycles are super regular so if I did ovulate I know the exact day. If this month is not the month I will start temping next month and will use ovulation kit to be sure ovulation occurs. How is everyone this morning??


----------



## Mmleo

sunshine;i guess it means i ov'd..i just dont know how good the eggs were,i just hve to wait and c.The cyst i hve to monitor it n c if anything can be done.Some cysts disappear with pg's...so if i get lucky this cycle i wont hv to worry.
Pliz stay positive.,is it coz of the ewcm that u didnt get?i really dont think that's an issue.i've always had that cm but here i am n nothing yet.My son made 18months ystday and i hvnt done anything to prevent pregns.

smile;i ov on my own but was given hcg to rupture the follicles coz they were getting bigger.sonographer and dr seemed a bit shocked that i hvnt taken clomid considering i just had one mature egg 19mm last cycle.I think it'll only make it worse by stressing urself.i believe u'll ov sooner than last time,believe too and it'll happen. 

calebsmom;we if it happened on ur 1st month ttc'n,this month will too bring :bfp: x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo, so they think you should be on clomid even though you ov on your own? Should you be producing more eggs or something? I don't really know how many follicles are meant to try and mature each cycle. I just know my ovaries are mad! I am trying so so hard to stay positive and believe that I will see an improvement in my ov day this cycle. 

Calebsmom don't know about you but I get fed up with my cervix sometimes :) She is a tricksy so-and-so! Do you check the same time every day? I find mine moves around so much, I can only really tell when it's definitely not fertile. Once it starts to move up a bit I find it difficult to tell if it's softer, open etc. I think the watery cm is a good sign though so hopefully you really did O. If this isn't your month I highly recommend charting temps, don't know what I would do without it :)

Ok so you all have to send me your positive ov vibes now I really want to be in the 2WW with you again :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler i def think you will ov!! What day are u on now??


----------



## Mmleo

smiler;she said to be able to produce the eggs that i had this one cycle,one hs to be on clomid or the alike and i dint take anything but the cough syrup which isnt related!


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes sometimes I hate my cervix but it is still high and hard to reach ( have to use middle finger the last 2 days so hopefully that is a good sign. Yes I do check it at the same time every day usually in the morning when I first get up then sometimes periodically throughout the day. Last month I ovulated and the cervix was high it dropped the next day and then went back up the next day but this month everything has stayed up. Dont know what that means.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think its good if it stays up! Mine stayed high the whole time through tww and pregnancy with my son.


----------



## calebsmom06

WOOOHooo hope so:) any symptoms yet today? Maybe you will be the lucky one who never has any syamptoms throughout the whole preg. so def. do ont get your hopes down yet


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine!! Today is CD 18. If I have ov'd or ov in the next few days I will be over the moon :)

Oh wow Mmleo so you are some kind of super-ovulator!! Go you!! :D

Calebsmom I read that checking your cervix after ov is pretty much pointless since it can take weeks and weeks for it to move to a 'pregnant' position. Right after O it's just too early for it to know that you are pregnant :) So it just returns to a non-fertile position as normal then once the pregnancy hormones are stronger it'll change again. I never quite know when to class it as 'high', like if I have to use the middle finger but can still reach I don't know if that's high enough. I don't know if it should be almost impossible to reach before you count it as 'high', mine doesn't often seem to go so high I can't reach it and if it does it seems to drop back to within reach fairly quickly. Not sure if that's good, bad or not at all important!


----------



## Smiler82

Ok take all that back about the cervix as Sunshine just disproved it!! I read that in Taking Charge of your Fertility though, so if it does drop don't count yourself out :) x


----------



## Sunshine7125

No symptoms yet.. but I am still spotting brown from this HSG!!! I mean what is the deal?? Lol


----------



## Smiler82

Was it Friday just gone you had it, or the Friday before? Hope it clears up soon, sounds like it's just old blood making it's way out...annoying though I bet!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah it was Oct 28th when I had it done. And it is just hanging around . I'm so ready to see it leave lol


----------



## Mmleo

i hve no idea what high,medium,open or closed cervix is.the only time i've felt it easly was the nite b4 AF last cycle,the rest of the time i can hardly reach it but again this is only the 2nd month temping and checking cervix.
calebsmom how r ur temps since we started the same day i could compare.mine started going up ystday,hoping it stays up for a few days ofcoz.
smiler;am not super ovulator,i needed help to rupture them..i think if i hadnt got the shot all of them will be growing still then i'll hv a bunch of cysts instead of 2 or 3,the tech says my situation is better than not stimulating any




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry Mmleo! Misunderstood what you meant, thought it meant you got lots of follicles that wouldn't normally be seen without clomid. What a pain for you, do they know why this happens to you?

Sunshine did they say spotting this long was normal after HSG? Hope it stops soon.

Been having cramps down low this afternoon, slowly getting worse into the evening...weird. Don't know if could be ov or just left over from dtd last night :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I really don't think its normal. I'm going to check with the Dr.


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah sounds like a good idea, just to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed all is ok x


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Sorry Mmleo! Misunderstood what you meant, thought it meant you got lots of follicles that wouldn't normally be seen without clomid. What a pain for you, do they know why this happens to you?
> 
> Sunshine did they say spotting this long was normal after HSG? Hope it stops soon.
> 
> Been having cramps down low this afternoon, slowly getting worse into the evening...weird. Don't know if could be ov or just left over from dtd last night :wacko:

that's what i meant u didnt misunderstand..it is a good thing i guess if they dont overgrow.i'll go n c my dr n c what she says.i had 5 follicles on the right and one on the left.normally each ovary produces a few,as we get close to ov day one grows and becomes the dominant which will release the egg and the others die i think if i remember right.in my case most were dominant and two were too big.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I really don't think its normal. I'm going to check with the Dr.

i agree,just check with dr bt not as yet..c how the cycle goes.How bad/light is the spotting?


----------



## Sunshine7125

It's pretty light and its brown. They said I shouldn't still be spotting but said to keep an eye on it.. how frustrating. I hope this doesn't cause me to not get pregnant


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> It's pretty light and its brown. They said I shouldn't still be spotting but said to keep an eye on it.. how frustrating. I hope this doesn't cause me to not get pregnant

i doubt if it'll interfere with ur sticky one.good things will happen this month.hve we agreed not to test before?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm due for AF the 20th and I will test around the 19th!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm due for AF the 20th and I will test around the 19th!!

sound good.i am around the same time but te tabs am taking might delay AF,otherwise i finish them on the 19th,then wait,but i just learnt that hcg is out of system by day 10.i can still test.i cant believe ho much i've learnt in ttc forums..ALOT!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I know I have learned a lot!! when I called dr over the spotting i set up my progesterone test for Friday. Cant wait!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I know I have learned a lot!! when I called dr over the spotting i set up my progesterone test for Friday. Cant wait!

let me how it goes..am getting excited for u!!stay positive,u wont hve to wait 17months that's for sure.am going to bed now.Time for my weird dreams.The other day i dreamt i had twins!lol


----------



## calebsmom06

I am not a regular temper. I actually just started...my temp the last two days has been at 97flat so no rise for me yet


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oohhh I hope u do have twins lol. The more the merrier. goodnight


----------



## calebsmom06

and last month i inly tiok temp one wee before period was due and it was in the 98 range


----------



## Smiler82

Temp went back down today :( Got another acupuncture appointment on Thurs and I think he'll give me herbs to bring on a period to make it a 28 day cycle. But an anovulatory one probably. Boo :cry:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no Smiler I'm sorry. Hugs
I hope you ovulated!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh no Smiler I'm sorry. Hugs
> I hope you ovulated!!

Thanks Sunshine :flower: just telling myself it's prob better for nothing to happen this month to save awkward questions over Christmas as to why I'm not drinking!! Silly really but me and hubby want to keep the next pregnancy to ourselves for as long as possible!

How are you doing today, you have def o'd now haven't you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I sure hope I did. I got a positive OPK Sat but I will go for my progesterone check Fri which will tell me for sure. I could use a drink about now!! Lol. We are going to my moms in Texas on the 18th so I will test at her house. Hoping to have some news for her!! But if not I'm totally having a Thanksgiving adult beverage because this girl is stressed lol


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I'm having the same test on Thursday - though I can tell them the result already! Had one last cycle too but they never got back to me with the results, but I know it would've come back negative as my temps don't seem to lie :)

Aww sorry you are stressed...is it just ttc things, it can get on top of you a bit can't it :S


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm stressed about ttc any my crappy job lol


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no sorry to hear it :( Just a rough patch or is it always crappy??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Pretty much always. But the insurance is good so I stay. I probably sound crazy lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Where abouts on tx does ur mom live? i live in tx. Sorry anouy.the crappy job.i know how that.goes! Soo today i temped and it is up tp 97.7 so thats .7 higher than the last 2.days hoping thats good! Also have a horrible backache! hoping to have more symptoms today


----------



## Smiler82

Haha no you don't sound crazy Sunshine! If you need to stay for the benefits then it makes sense...and since you WILL be pg soon you'll be on maternity leave in a while anyway eh ;) Take it that's medical insurance? I don't really get how it works in the US, we do things differently here!

.7 degree jump is a great sign calebsmom! Good luck x


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Where abouts on tx does ur mom live? i live in tx. Sorry anouy.the crappy job.i know how that.goes! Soo today i temped and it is up tp 97.7 so thats .7 higher than the last 2.days hoping thats good! Also have a horrible backache! hoping to have more symptoms today

She lives in Mansfield right by Arlington TX. I grew up and graduated from Weatherford, TX. I am trying to talk my hubby into moving to Texas he was born and raised in Arkansas and so far it has been a challenge!!! lol.

Yay on the temp change!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Haha no you don't sound crazy Sunshine! If you need to stay for the benefits then it makes sense...and since you WILL be pg soon you'll be on maternity leave in a while anyway eh ;) Take it that's medical insurance? I don't really get how it works in the US, we do things differently here!
> 
> .7 degree jump is a great sign calebsmom! Good luck x

Yeah they offer great medical insurance for me and the family. That is the only reason I stay,,, the only reason. Can't wait for maternity leave!!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Where abouts on tx does ur mom live? i live in tx. Sorry anouy.the crappy job.i know how that.goes! Soo today i temped and it is up tp 97.7 so thats .7 higher than the last 2.days hoping thats good! Also have a horrible backache! hoping to have more symptoms today
> 
> She lives in Mansfield right by Arlington TX. I grew up and graduated from Weatherford, TX. I am trying to talk my hubby into moving to Texas he was born and raised in Arkansas and so far it has been a challenge!!! lol.
> 
> Yay on the temp change!!Click to expand...

Thats awesome. I live in Corpus Christi. But I was born and raised in St Louis, MO. But once I moved here with my ex 10 years ago I never went back and thank god cause I found an awesome hubby out of it that I wouldve never known if I had stayed in MO. How is everything today? Feeling any differently? Sounds like you might be a little emotional about your job or have you always felt that way?


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Where abouts on tx does ur mom live? i live in tx. Sorry anouy.the crappy job.i know how that.goes! Soo today i temped and it is up tp 97.7 so thats .7 higher than the last 2.days hoping thats good! Also have a horrible backache! hoping to have more symptoms today
> 
> She lives in Mansfield right by Arlington TX. I grew up and graduated from Weatherford, TX. I am trying to talk my hubby into moving to Texas he was born and raised in Arkansas and so far it has been a challenge!!! lol.
> 
> Yay on the temp change!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats awesome. I live in Corpus Christi. But I was born and raised in St Louis, MO. But once I moved here with my ex 10 years ago I never went back and thank god cause I found an awesome hubby out of it that I wouldve never known if I had stayed in MO. How is everything today? Feeling any differently? Sounds like you might be a little emotional about your job or have you always felt that way?Click to expand...

I love Corpus!! My grandmother used to live in Rockport and we would go to Corpus in the summers! Beautiful area!! 

I have always disliked my job (very very much) lol but now that I think of it today for some reason I have been pissy about everything... :devil:


----------



## calebsmom06

Hope the grumpiness is a good sign:) I am super sleepy right now so I am going to call it an early night


----------



## Smiler82

Morning ladies, how are we all? My temp dropped AGAIN this morning...argh! Hoping O will happen in the next couple of days, cm seems to be watery in the mornings when I get up but not so much by the evening. Same for my cervix, is high AM and lower by PM. Maybe it all means O is around the corner...

I get messages to my email when ppl post on here but the message doesn't match what's on the board!! Someone asked about starting bbt now? Usually you're meant to wait til CD1 but I'd say if you know you're post O now then it give you a head-start to figuring out what your temp range is. I temp in celcius and know that pre-O I'm anywhere between 35.95 and 36.2, post-O is around 36.3 - 36.6. Not sure if mine are a little on the low side though, I think the higher the better? And if you get 18 days of high temps you can be pretty sure you're pg!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all? My temp dropped AGAIN this morning...argh! Hoping O will happen in the next couple of days, cm seems to be watery in the mornings when I get up but not so much by the evening. Same for my cervix, is high AM and lower by PM. Maybe it all means O is around the corner...
> 
> I get messages to my email when ppl post on here but the message doesn't match what's on the board!! Someone asked about starting bbt now? Usually you're meant to wait til CD1 but I'd say if you know you're post O now then it give you a head-start to figuring out what your temp range is. I temp in celcius and know that pre-O I'm anywhere between 35.95 and 36.2, post-O is around 36.3 - 36.6. Not sure if mine are a little on the low side though, I think the higher the better? And if you get 18 days of high temps you can be pretty sure you're pg!!

That was me that posted that. Thank you I was wondering about that. Sometimes I post from my phone and this is the third time it has acted up and erased half my post. I think I will go buy one today just so I can start using it. I feel fine today. Wish it was Friday so I get my blood work done!!


----------



## Smiler82

That's annoying about your phone! Strange how the email message picked up what you originally wrote but the board didn't. Oh well.

Yeah just make sure you take your temp as soon as you wake up, before you move etc and should hopefully be fairly accurate. I'm a bit sloppy with mine, I don't take it the same time every day but I've found as long as I take it as soon as I wake up it still works for me :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> That's annoying about your phone! Strange how the email message picked up what you originally wrote but the board didn't. Oh well.
> 
> Yeah just make sure you take your temp as soon as you wake up, before you move etc and should hopefully be fairly accurate. I'm a bit sloppy with mine, I don't take it the same time every day but I've found as long as I take it as soon as I wake up it still works for me :)

I just got this phone and to be brand new it certainly acts up alot. It showed that I posted it but when I went back in it wasn't there. I don't think I hit the edit button. There is no telling because I had to go back and try to send it 50 times because it kept locking up. 

I am going to try and get out at lunch and get me a thermometer. I wish today was Friday!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

:hi: ladies.I managed not to use the internet the hole day ystday,busy day.5dpo tady n am not sure i sh'd believe what i'v bn feelling coz there r meds involved.for the past 2 days i've bn hving cramps..light ones.
smiler..i really wish u get ur ov earlier..the cm and temp combi sounds good.dont worry abt the temps though,as u know we r all different.
sunshine;sorry u dont like ur job..u might want to get another one in future though.,in the meantime,when it gets hard think abt the gd stuff that come with the job..a job can make u really unhappy,u dont want that when u r pg..
friday is nearer than u think.
good luck calebsmom,ur temps r looking good!mine r quite the same as last cycle,36.6 normally,36.8 after ov until the next af.




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u. Yeah i def don't need to stress but for some reason that's all I've done lately.


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :) I hope so too but starting to lose hope now. Got my progesterone blood test in the morning, I can tell them what the result's going to be!!!

You had the hcg shot didn't you? Must be hard not to think about symptoms etc if the meds are likely to give you symptoms...so tough waiting!

Sunshine take care of yourself! Got to find some way to relax...though I know it's easier said than done eh when work is stressing you out. I got a meditation cd - just been to busy to use it haha :)


----------



## Mmleo

i find it much easier actually,coz whatever i feel i believe it's coz of the meds.am more relaxed!am happy though,hcg wasnt as bad as i expected..just the 1st 2-3days..maybe coz generally my pregnancies dont get sick.Am planing to test tmoro,if it is BFN that,s a good sign that hcg is out of the system,if it;s +(that'll b false) then i wont bother until af is expected.good luck tmoro smiler'be positive things must be better than u think.do get the results the same day?



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

Going to bed now.gd nite x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks Mmleo :) I hope so too but starting to lose hope now. Got my progesterone blood test in the morning, I can tell them what the result's going to be!!!
> 
> You had the hcg shot didn't you? Must be hard not to think about symptoms etc if the meds are likely to give you symptoms...so tough waiting!
> 
> Sunshine take care of yourself! Got to find some way to relax...though I know it's easier said than done eh when work is stressing you out. I got a meditation cd - just been to busy to use it haha :)

I just joined the gym I hope that helps me relax. Not sure why lol since im ttc


----------



## bees

I'm 3DPO. I'm feeling okay. Tender breasts and gassy. I'm going to try waiting until 12DPO to test, and I'm going to try to avoid further temping. 

Good-luck everyone!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!! U too!! I will be testing around 12-13 doo


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi girls, Ill be 3dpo tomorrow, so I am 2dpo right now. Fxx for everyone!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ended up going a day early to get my progesterone checked. Tomorrow was too busy at work for me to get away. Will have my results this afternoon! Hope its good news!!


----------



## calebsmom06

How is everyone? Can't wait to hear about your results this afternoon so I went to whataburger at 9am cause I so wanted a burger...so burger at 9 hmmmm debating if that should be a symptom hahahaha...I had a little tickle in my low left side while lying in bed last night, I am 7dpo today, I will prob give in and test at 11dpo...not to many symptoms the last few days but still hoping this is the month


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh, did you get your results Sunshine?? I had my test done this morning. They haven't even told me the results from my last progesterone test on my last cycle...they're so rubbish! The first time I had one of these tests done back in 2010, by the time they rang me up to tell me I hadn't ovulated, I was already pregnant :D

But I know I've not ov'd this cycle, temps still low. Had acupuncture this morning and agreed we're just going to bring on a period so at the very least I'll have a 28 day cycle. So I'm def out this month, without even making it to the 2WW!! 

Haha I just joined the gym too Sunshine! Doing the workouts I don't find fun but I like the feeling of smugness afterwards :) 

Feels a bit wrong saying this but I hope you get your BFN tomorrow Mmleo!

Since I know I'm already out this month you guys can have all my share of :dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom - a burger does sound yummy! lol. I hope this is good signs leading to your BFP!! 

Smiler - no results yet. I will prob get them in a few hours. I will def post as soon as I know. Will you get your results this time?


----------



## Smiler82

Mm yeah burgers!! Nearly dinner time for me, sounds like a plan... :) Hope it is a good sign for you calebsmom!

No I don't think I really need to bother getting the results, my temps tell me everything I need to know! I think it just needs to go on record since we have an appointment with our consultant in December.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I see. What will they do at ur appt?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Ooh, did you get your results Sunshine?? I had my test done this morning. They haven't even told me the results from my last progesterone test on my last cycle...they're so rubbish! The first time I had one of these tests done back in 2010, by the time they rang me up to tell me I hadn't ovulated, I was already pregnant :D
> 
> But I know I've not ov'd this cycle, temps still low. Had acupuncture this morning and agreed we're just going to bring on a period so at the very least I'll have a 28 day cycle. So I'm def out this month, without even making it to the 2WW!!
> 
> Haha I just joined the gym too Sunshine! Doing the workouts I don't find fun but I like the feeling of smugness afterwards :)
> 
> Feels a bit wrong saying this but I hope you get your BFN tomorrow Mmleo!
> 
> Since I know I'm already out this month you guys can have all my share of :dust:

ohh!thank u so much!dint even manage to do the test.i was so busy!i was gona say i dont hv a test but i think i hve one form last cycle.if it is hcg from the shot do u think it matters if it morning pee or not?? i wish u could wait n and c what ur cycle w'd be..especially if the hospital got ur results wrong.


----------



## calebsmom06

And it was deeellliscious hope you find out your results soon. I am anxious to find out, you have got to be also still having slight cramping on my lower left belly, hoping its not in my head and this is the month. I think I am just having trouble believing that it would be that easy to get pre after a chemical just last month but thank god if I am trying not to keep hopes up but not to have them down either...I am actually pretty relaxed about this cycle which is crazy cause i haven't even had to many symptoms


----------



## Mmleo

smiler;r u sure u dont want to wait n c how it goes?hve ur temps always bn right?dont give up ur shares..keep them for next month and thx for my BFN wish,i hope for the same just for tmoro though.
sunshine FX for u!i really hope it goes well.It's great that u can change the appt for ur convinience too.
sounds like BFP for u calebsmom,am also on the same dpo but nothing special.wish u more symptoms.


:dust:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

I called the Dr just now and so far no results. That is weird because they usually have them in by now. Maybe the lab is running behind today. She put a note on my chart for them to call me when results are in... this is torture!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well girls I am out for this month. I got my level back and it was a 5!!! so I pretty much didn't ovulate. It was never that low even without the medicine but I guess that explains why I am spotting still. Low progesterone can trigger spotting. But anyways good luck girls!! I hope you get your BFP. I am extremely upset and may be offline for a few days to calm down. I don't understand what went wrong. I didn't think the HSG interfered with ovulation but that is the only thing I have done different....


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Well girls I am out for this month. I got my level back and it was a 5!!! so I pretty much didn't ovulate. It was never that low even without the medicine but I guess that explains why I am spotting still. Low progesterone can trigger spotting. But anyways good luck girls!! I hope you get your BFP. I am extremely upset and may be offline for a few days to calm down. I don't understand what went wrong. I didn't think the HSG interfered with ovulation but that is the only thing I have done different....

am so sorry about the results sunshine..but know smiler said last she did it n got the wrong the results when she was even pg.u do understand how upset u must be.and i think hsg only makes thing better.:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I am out for this month. I got my level back and it was a 5!!! so I pretty much didn't ovulate. It was never that low even without the medicine but I guess that explains why I am spotting still. Low progesterone can trigger spotting. But anyways good luck girls!! I hope you get your BFP. I am extremely upset and may be offline for a few days to calm down. I don't understand what went wrong. I didn't think the HSG interfered with ovulation but that is the only thing I have done different....
> 
> am so sorry about the results sunshine..but know smiler said last she did it n got the wrong the results when she was even pg.u do understand how upset u must be.and i think hsg only makes thing better.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank u. I have always ovulated on these meds so I am so confused, but maybe December will be the month!! My hubby will be so upset when he hears this. We tried so hard this month :cry:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I am out for this month. I got my level back and it was a 5!!! so I pretty much didn't ovulate. It was never that low even without the medicine but I guess that explains why I am spotting still. Low progesterone can trigger spotting. But anyways good luck girls!! I hope you get your BFP. I am extremely upset and may be offline for a few days to calm down. I don't understand what went wrong. I didn't think the HSG interfered with ovulation but that is the only thing I have done different....
> 
> am so sorry about the results sunshine..but know smiler said last she did it n got the wrong the results when she was even pg.u do understand how upset u must be.and i think hsg only makes thing better.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u. I have always ovulated on these meds so I am so confused, but maybe December will be the month!! My hubby will be so upset when he hears this. We tried so hard this month :cry:Click to expand...

i hear u.an sorry again.it is so late i hv to sleep.x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine....I'm so, so sorry. You must be feeling pretty crappy right now :hugs: How did DH take it?

I am a mad one for Googling, this thread came up when I looked to see if HSG can delay ov
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/589541-hsg-stopped-ovulation.html 

Don't know if that offers any comfort to you. It's just crap really isn't it, but hopefully it WAS the hsg and nothing more. It seems to make sense, as you say it's the only thing you did differently this month.

Mmleo- thanks for the good thoughts but yeah I think I'm happy to be out this cycle now. At the very least I'll hopefully have a 28 day cycle and that'll be a first for me :) Temps are still low and I've made this mistake before - waiting around for OV and not doing what the acupuncturist said, then wishing I had followed his advice as I turned out not to be pg anyway and wasted a couple of weeks!

Just wanted to clear up that it wasn't that the hospital got my progesterone results wrong, it was just that they took nearly a month to give me the results, by which time I was pregnant. Don't want to give any false hope to Sunshine!

calebsmom - that's so good you're feeling more relaxed about this cycle, that's great :) Keep us posted with any symptoms or anything, how long til you test?

If it turns out we're all out this month then let's start thinking about those Christmas bfps....wouldn't it be a great present to get!! xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Oh Sunshine....I'm so, so sorry. You must be feeling pretty crappy right now :hugs: How did DH take it?
> 
> I am a mad one for Googling, this thread came up when I looked to see if HSG can delay ov
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/589541-hsg-stopped-ovulation.html
> 
> Don't know if that offers any comfort to you. It's just crap really isn't it, but hopefully it WAS the hsg and nothing more. It seems to make sense, as you say it's the only thing you did differently this month.
> 
> Mmleo- thanks for the good thoughts but yeah I think I'm happy to be out this cycle now. At the very least I'll hopefully have a 28 day cycle and that'll be a first for me :) Temps are still low and I've made this mistake before - waiting around for OV and not doing what the acupuncturist said, then wishing I had followed his advice as I turned out not to be pg anyway and wasted a couple of weeks!
> 
> Just wanted to clear up that it wasn't that the hospital got my progesterone results wrong, it was just that they took nearly a month to give me the results, by which time I was pregnant. Don't want to give any false hope to Sunshine!
> 
> calebsmom - that's so good you're feeling more relaxed about this cycle, that's great :) Keep us posted with any symptoms or anything, how long til you test?
> 
> If it turns out we're all out this month then let's start thinking about those Christmas bfps....wouldn't it be a great present to get!! xxx

Thank you :flower: the only other thing that was different this month was I was under a little more stress than normal. I just really hope this was a one time thing and it doesn't happen again. I ovulated the last two months very well on the medicine so hopefully it was something with that test. Also, I did take the Ibuprofen too.


----------



## Smiler82

AH well hopefully it was the stress and ibuprofen, links in with what those other ladies were saying. Kind of a catch-22 though isn't it, you will be worried for next month, but then that makes you stressed, which might delay it, then you worry more...arrggh :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Exactly!! It's a vicious cycle but ill try to relax and not think about it too much. 

How's everyone feeling??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Got good news! Dr called me and said it was probably the HSG that messed up my ovulation. She said sometimes procedures especially on "woman parts" can stress the body which in turn can alter cycles. So yay!! that made me feel better and she upped my dose of Femara to 5 mg! Here is to December!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi ladies.got BFN tday..glad hcg is out 10 days after the shot.Am gona google the hsg thing too.how r u doing sunshine??me not so good,feels like am catching cold or something,nose bn itchy nose maybe sinuses...felt mild pain in ovaries,hope my cysts rnt growing.will b checking on them in aweek. 




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry mmleo, I hope the cysts aren't growing. Fingers crossed for you. I am feeling happy and anxious for the next cycle. Ready for AF to come now!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Smiler-I am probally going to test on Monday. I will be 11 dpo on that day, so far I have been able to hold off and not give in to poas but if I get that itch I will test as early as sunday, I am nervous about testing this month. Last month I was testing everyday from 6dpo got my bfp at 9dpo but this month I feel nervous when I think about testing. But more relaxed about it than last month for sure


----------



## VMAG

I am 6DPO and just passing the days by :) Funny how every month I say I am not going to stress it but all I do is count down the days. I guess this is the life of a wanna be mommy lol.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hurrah for you Sunshine!! So pleased for you your doc could explain the delayed ov and upped your dosage :) Roll on December eh!

Calebsmom I'm not surprised you're feeling nervous. Don't really know what you can do to stop though!! Hopefully you've had stuff on this weekend to keep your mind off it??

Mmleo sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather :hugs: really hope it's not cysts. When are you having them checked?

Good luck VMAG, not toooo long to go yet but it is a killer eh :) 

xx


----------



## calebsmom06

Well i have work but see?s today all ive done is be on here from my phone instead of being productive.. Have had lots of crampint this morning andim really tired...wondering if i am having implantation at 8dpo...hmmmm will test mond ay


----------



## Mmleo

hello there.i dint hv much pain tday.Hope u r all doing ok.i might not even test this cycle..unless i really feel pg which am not.one more week.nice w/end ladies



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh hurrah for you Sunshine!! So pleased for you your doc could explain the delayed ov and upped your dosage :) Roll on December eh!
> 
> Calebsmom I'm not surprised you're feeling nervous. Don't really know what you can do to stop though!! Hopefully you've had stuff on this weekend to keep your mind off it??
> 
> Mmleo sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather :hugs: really hope it's not cysts. When are you having them checked?
> 
> Good luck VMAG, not toooo long to go yet but it is a killer eh :)
> 
> xx

checking on the cysts in 5days i think.the tech suggested i go back b4 AF.Am not really worried abt them(cysts),last time i got pg the dr didnt it'll be possible n i did.,i know i might not be as lucky!!How r u doing?hv u started the prosses to bring ur period?


----------



## remiandlulu

Smiler82 said:


> I was away this weekend so I didn't bother temping....Monday my temp was high so I thought I must've ov'd over the weekend. But FF reckons I ov'd on Thursday! Only got the cross hairs today so all of a sudden I am 6 dpo without even realising!
> 
> I guess though that there is a chance I'm only 3 or 4 dpo isn't there since I don't know what my temps were Sat and Sun. Anyone want to wait this week out? I'm not getting my hopes up, pretty sure we missed our chance. I wasn't expecting to O so early, usually it takes til about day 36 :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully this is a sign my acupuncture is helping to bring down my cycle length though :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Curious about acupuncture. I have an appt dec 8 To try to get my body regulated after bc. How do you like it?


----------



## remiandlulu

Hi everyone! I am 4dpo today.(I think) I used ff which just confirmed I ov'd the 8th. Hope it's right because we time everything perfectly for that. Ww also used preseed religiously. I also used opks but never saw a definite positive. Not sure I trust them because I drink a ton of water and liquids. Around the 7-8th the lines were medium dark and definitely negative otherwise. Do you think it could be hydration that made them not work? Ugh, now I am sick with a cold. Hoarse voice and stuffy nose. I hope the dayquil I took won't hurt? I am definitely not taking any more since I read some posts that think maybe some meds could interfere with implantation. I am way overthinking this! Any advice w


----------



## Mmleo

remiandlulu said:


> Hi everyone! I am 4dpo today.(I think) I used ff which just confirmed I ov'd the 8th. Hope it's right because we time everything perfectly for that. Ww also used preseed religiously. I also used opks but never saw a definite positive. Not sure I trust them because I drink a ton of water and liquids. Around the 7-8th the lines were medium dark and definitely negative otherwise. Do you think it could be hydration that made them not work? Ugh, now I am sick with a cold. Hoarse voice and stuffy nose. I hope the dayquil I took won't hurt? I am definitely not taking any more since I read some posts that think maybe some meds could interfere with implantation. I am way overthinking this! Any advice w

:hi: there?i think u hve to avoid liquids n visiting the rest room for atleast 4-5hr b4 using OPK n avoid most meds unless i really need them...:dust:


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Well i have work but see?s today all ive done is be on here from my phone instead of being productive.. Have had lots of crampint this morning andim really tired...wondering if i am having implantation at 8dpo...hmmmm will test mond ay

Eeek...one more sleep til testing! How are you feeling today, nervous I bet! Really hope to hear some good news from you tomorrow x



Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hurrah for you Sunshine!! So pleased for you your doc could explain the delayed ov and upped your dosage :) Roll on December eh!
> 
> Calebsmom I'm not surprised you're feeling nervous. Don't really know what you can do to stop though!! Hopefully you've had stuff on this weekend to keep your mind off it??
> 
> Mmleo sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather :hugs: really hope it's not cysts. When are you having them checked?
> 
> Good luck VMAG, not toooo long to go yet but it is a killer eh :)
> 
> xx
> 
> checking on the cysts in 5days i think.the tech suggested i go back b4 AF.Am not really worried abt them(cysts),last time i got pg the dr didnt it'll be possible n i did.,i know i might not be as lucky!!How r u doing?hv u started the prosses to bring ur period?Click to expand...

Oh good, glad you're not worried about them. But what causes them in the first place, these are follicles trying to mature into eggs, but turn into cysts instead?
Yeah I started drinking the herbal tea on Friday. 2x day for 5 days and it tastes foul!! I really don't know what is going on this month, I've had a few hot flushes the last couple of days and my temps are looking rocky. Hoping it's just the hormones trying to get themselves into a good pattern...



remiandlulu said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I was away this weekend so I didn't bother temping....Monday my temp was high so I thought I must've ov'd over the weekend. But FF reckons I ov'd on Thursday! Only got the cross hairs today so all of a sudden I am 6 dpo without even realising!
> 
> I guess though that there is a chance I'm only 3 or 4 dpo isn't there since I don't know what my temps were Sat and Sun. Anyone want to wait this week out? I'm not getting my hopes up, pretty sure we missed our chance. I wasn't expecting to O so early, usually it takes til about day 36 :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully this is a sign my acupuncture is helping to bring down my cycle length though :)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Curious about acupuncture. I have an appt dec 8 To try to get my body regulated after bc. How do you like it?Click to expand...

Hey there remiandlulu :hi: Yeah I really like having acupuncture. My doctor is a Chinese guy who does Traditional Chinese Medicine - I think there are other forms of acupuncture available too but not sure what they're called. I have needles stuck in me once a week, it can be painful at times, other times it doesn't hurt at all. Bizarrely I find it hurts more when I am coming up to ov, then once I've ov'd it doesn't hurt! He puts them in my tummy, down my legs and sometimes in my head if I've been a bit stressed. I lie there in a darkened room for 20-30 mins, then he removes the needles and gives me a full body acupressure massage. Love it :) Then he gives me herbs to make into a tea and drink, either to try and bring on ov or to bring on a period. I've got PCOS so my cycles can be ridiculously long...

I do think it's making a difference, I ov'd much earlier than normal last cycle, and I've been getting more CM, which I don't usually get. He has a lot of work to do because the PCOS is so stubborn, but hopefully for you it won't take too long to settle you back down after the pill. Good luck, let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Mmleo

smiler-actually,this is only the 2nd time i,ll hv to deal with cysts.We hvnt yet worked out what causes them.I've bn to the sonographer 2months in raw now on cd12 n 13 coz i ov around the 15th,n this time the follicle were almost over grown,like she said they looked like they bn stimulated.if i hve to watch my diet,maybe something am eating.
Am not surprised the tea tastes bad,it's Chinese!their stuff do work though!i hope it heads in the right direction for u!soon will be bump buddies God willing.If all goes well when is ur AF expected?and i think u r right abt the hormones/temps




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

Good luck to u calebsmom.pliz let us know how it goes.We need some positives this cycle!:dust:



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> smiler-actually,this is only the 2nd time i,ll hv to deal with cysts.We hvnt yet worked out what causes them.I've bn to the sonographer 2months in raw now on cd12 n 13 coz i ov around the 15th,n this time the follicle were almost over grown,like she said they looked like they bn stimulated.if i hve to watch my diet,maybe something am eating.
> Am not surprised the tea tastes bad,it's Chinese!their stuff do work though!i hope it heads in the right direction for u!soon will be bump buddies God willing.If all goes well when is ur AF expected?and i think u r right abt the hormones/temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

That is so strange about the cysts. I really hope you find out what causes it, have you tried asking around on this forum to see if anyone else has had the same thing and knows the reason why?

Oh that would be soooo cool to be bump buddies :) I know it is dangerous but I am really hopeful for December. I think I may have ov'd now - need another day or two of higher temps to be sure though. If I have I'll be so pleased because I think it was day 22. Last cycle was day 24 so hopefully it really is just getting better and better. I hope we all get some good news over Christmas :dust:



Mmleo said:


> Good luck to u calebsmom.pliz let us know how it goes.We need some positives this cycle!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Yes please!! Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## calebsmom06

So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early

Oh, so sorry to hear that calebsmom :hugs: how many dpo are you, 11ish? Could be a bit too early. Will you test again tomorrow or just wait and see if AF is late?


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom06 said:


> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early

sorry abt that.it could b a bit early.maybe 2-3 days later!:dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Smiler82 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear that calebsmom :hugs: how many dpo are you, 11ish? Could be a bit too early. Will you test again tomorrow or just wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...

I am 10dpo so yes I could very well be early but last month my positive showed up faint at 9dpo...I will test again on wed, I will be 12dpo then


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls.. Been MIA lately lol. Looks like my period has come early. I started bleeding bright red last night and having some clots (sorry tmi) and lower back pain. It came 6 days early... Thank you lord this month is coming to close. It has been a nightmare for me. I am still going to take the Femara assuming this is really period ( not sure what else would make me bleed this heavy) Hopefully I am right and I don't waste my meds!!

Keep your chin up calebsmom. Implantation can vary =)


----------



## VMAG

calebsmom06 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear that calebsmom :hugs: how many dpo are you, 11ish? Could be a bit too early. Will you test again tomorrow or just wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10dpo so yes I could very well be early but last month my positive showed up faint at 9dpo...I will test again on wed, I will be 12dpo thenClick to expand...

Hey! I am so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. This is my 4th month and I haven't had a bfp ever. What test did you use when you got your bfp at 9dpo? I am DYING to test and tomorrow will be 9dpo. I have a New Choice (Dollar Tree) and a First Response 6 days Sooner. Which do you think I should use?


----------



## fiiminglee

but I wonder if my mind is playing tricks on me lol.


----------



## calebsmom06

VMAG said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear that calebsmom :hugs: how many dpo are you, 11ish? Could be a bit too early. Will you test again tomorrow or just wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10dpo so yes I could very well be early but last month my positive showed up faint at 9dpo...I will test again on wed, I will be 12dpo thenClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! I am so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. This is my 4th month and I haven't had a bfp ever. What test did you use when you got your bfp at 9dpo? I am DYING to test and tomorrow will be 9dpo. I have a New Choice (Dollar Tree) and a First Response 6 days Sooner. Which do you think I should use?Click to expand...

I had used the first response..thats the same one I used last month at 9dpo at 10dpo I got into the doc they did the blood test cause their test was negative and my hcg level was only at a 7 so first response not only picked up at a level 7 but it also showed positive when the doc test was negative. They told me with a hcg level that low that I could either be super early or something could have gone wrong, so I was prepared for the worst.


----------



## VMAG

calebsmom06 said:


> VMAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> So tested today an got a bfn:( Might try again on wed....hubby was sad too but maybe the chemical preg messed up this months cycle?? Then again maybe i am just to early
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear that calebsmom :hugs: how many dpo are you, 11ish? Could be a bit too early. Will you test again tomorrow or just wait and see if AF is late?Click to expand...
> 
> I am 10dpo so yes I could very well be early but last month my positive showed up faint at 9dpo...I will test again on wed, I will be 12dpo thenClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! I am so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. This is my 4th month and I haven't had a bfp ever. What test did you use when you got your bfp at 9dpo? I am DYING to test and tomorrow will be 9dpo. I have a New Choice (Dollar Tree) and a First Response 6 days Sooner. Which do you think I should use?Click to expand...
> 
> I had used the first response..thats the same one I used last month at 9dpo at 10dpo I got into the doc they did the blood test cause their test was negative and my hcg level was only at a 7 so first response not only picked up at a level 7 but it also showed positive when the doc test was negative. They told me with a hcg level that low that I could either be super early or something could have gone wrong, so I was prepared for the worst.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am always so distraught with not getting pregnant each month, I can't even imagine going through that. It must have been difficult for you. I am really sorry and I am keeping my fingers crossed for another BFP for you this time around. :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

It was hard for a few days and of course I will still be sad but it gets better every day. Hope you get your BFP this month too...both of us then we can be bump buddies:) Just remember if it is the time it will happen, if it doesnt happen it wasnt meant to be that month. Thats how I try to look at it. And they say that the chemical pregnancies are usually because of chromosome problems so it was meant not to happen last month. 
I really think it messed up my cycle this month with ovulation cause it just didnt feel the same so I stocked up on opk's (this will be my first month trying them out) for this next month but God willing I wont have to use them and I will get my BFP by then:) And you too!


----------



## Mmleo

2 more days for me to test..not if i sh,d even test,am on progestrone which could delay AF anyway bt FXd.I,ve had headaches,back aches,bn pocking my bb hoping that they hurts bt nothing.thinds do seem a bit different from last cycle bt again i wasnt on any meds last time.Hoping for the best.
Hey sunshine am sure it is ur AF and am sorry bt it sounds like u r relieved!all the luck this cycle!does it feel different from the other periods?and had the spotting fro HSG stopped?i might be crazy but am happy whenever i get clots i believe my body is just cleaning itself.New cycle of hope!



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Mmleo

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust: to all of us ladies!





https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!

Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:

I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S


----------



## VMAG

I'd love to! 9dpo-BFN. :( I know it's early but I just don't have a good feeling. Only was able to BD on 1 day-day of positive OPK. We shall see. Baby dust!


----------



## calebsmom06

Well I am 11 dpo today and tested this morning and have the faintest of faint 2nd line there, I dont want to consider it anything yet cause it is so faint it could be a ghost line I guess so I will test again tomorrow morning and see what happens:) Baby dust to all


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!
> 
> Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S

Do u hv to visit ur family??i know i know...it is hard,some things u cant avoid like meetings with family.there was a time every one around me was getting pg all i remember is that i always believed/hoped my time will come n that kept me going.Ur turn is around the corner smiler..also dont rely so much on temping..i've heard that some drs advise their patients not to stress too much on the temping.:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Great news calebsmom!hope it gets darker.:dust:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!
> 
> Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S
> 
> Do u hv to visit ur family??i know i know...it is hard,some things u cant avoid like meetings with family.there was a time every one around me was getting pg all i remember is that i always believed/hoped my time will come n that kept me going.Ur turn is around the corner smiler..also dont rely so much on temping..i've heard that some drs advise their patients not to stress too much on the temping.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Mmleo :hugs: I just struggle sometimes, I find that since our losses I swing from being really happy to being really sad at the slightest thing :cry: I hate waiting around for ov then there's the 2ww to get through, it grinds you down some days!! I am thankful to be able to vent on this board and get sent hugs from ppl :flower: I too believe that our time will come, I just know one day it is just going to 'feel' right and we will get there. Stressing about it isn't going to help, I just need to calm down. You're prob right about the temps but since I can't use opk's it's the only way to know if I ov or not! Yeah can't really get out of the visit now...just got to try and mentally prepare myself and have a glass of wine or two after!!


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Well I am 11 dpo today and tested this morning and have the faintest of faint 2nd line there, I dont want to consider it anything yet cause it is so faint it could be a ghost line I guess so I will test again tomorrow morning and see what happens:) Baby dust to all

Eeek...good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## calebsmom06

:hugs:


Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!
> 
> Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S
> 
> Do u hv to visit ur family??i know i know...it is hard,some things u cant avoid like meetings with family.there was a time every one around me was getting pg all i remember is that i always believed/hoped my time will come n that kept me going.Ur turn is around the corner smiler..also dont rely so much on temping..i've heard that some drs advise their patients not to stress too much on the temping.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mmleo :hugs: I just struggle sometimes, I find that since our losses I swing from being really happy to being really sad at the slightest thing :cry: I hate waiting around for ov then there's the 2ww to get through, it grinds you down some days!! I am thankful to be able to vent on this board and get sent hugs from ppl :flower: I too believe that our time will come, I just know one day it is just going to 'feel' right and we will get there. Stressing about it isn't going to help, I just need to calm down. You're prob right about the temps but since I can't use opk's it's the only way to know if I ov or not! Yeah can't really get out of the visit now...just got to try and mentally prepare myself and have a glass of wine or two after!!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Aww thank you :flower: xx


----------



## VMAG

Yay Calebsmom!!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!
> 
> Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S

:hugs: I know how that feels. I saw my stepsister this weekend and she is 7 mos pregnant. I felt like someone had shot me. Especially now that this whole cycle was a bust and I had got my hopes up thinking this would be the one! It is so frustrating sometimes!! Where are you at with your cycle right now??

Calebsmom, I hope you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry you had a difficult time seeing your stepsister, it is hard isn't it :hugs: It just gets you down sometimes eh. I am on day 26 now - I've been taking herbs to bring on a period and hopefully have a 28 day cycle but right now it doesn't feel like anything is happening at all, no cramps or any of the usual signs. Oh well. I'll have to talk to him on Thursday at my next appointment. How about you, you feeling ok?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Sunshine - sounds like a period and a good idea to keep on with the Femara. So you didn't ov at all this month then? Glad you are glad this cycle is over!
> 
> Mmleo -fingers and toes crossed for you!! Did they say how late you might be on the progesterone? Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I am feeling pretty crappy today!! I don't know why, I know I said I was ok with just ending this cycle without ov, but my temps started to rise and I was really hoping my chart would show I ov'd on day 21. But my temps crashed again this morning so no ov. I'm really confused about my temps, after AF they were higher than normal for a while and as time goes on I am having some of the lowest temps I've ever had. I don't get it!! I'm visiting family this weekend and am meant to see my friend who's just had twins and my sister who is 8 months pg. All of a sudden I don't want to see them :S
> 
> Do u hv to visit ur family??i know i know...it is hard,some things u cant avoid like meetings with family.there was a time every one around me was getting pg all i remember is that i always believed/hoped my time will come n that kept me going.Ur turn is around the corner smiler..also dont rely so much on temping..i've heard that some drs advise their patients not to stress too much on the temping.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mmleo :hugs: I just struggle sometimes, I find that since our losses I swing from being really happy to being really sad at the slightest thing :cry: I hate waiting around for ov then there's the 2ww to get through, it grinds you down some days!! I am thankful to be able to vent on this board and get sent hugs from ppl :flower: I too believe that our time will come, I just know one day it is just going to 'feel' right and we will get there. Stressing about it isn't going to help, I just need to calm down. You're prob right about the temps but since I can't use opk's it's the only way to know if I ov or not! Yeah can't really get out of the visit now...just got to try and mentally prepare myself and have a glass of wine or two after!!Click to expand...

totally understandable to feel the way u do..i just wish there was a way around such situations.I wish there was a way to calm down too.Keeping bussy works for me though..i love it when i go thru a day without googling THE EASIEST WAYS TO GET PG or the alike!It'll happen..in the meantime,let's keep each other company,encourage and support one another.:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a google-monster!! I can't keep away somedays... :wacko:

Totally agree with you Mmleo, am so grateful for this board and all the support etc everyone gives each other :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one who is a google-monster!! I can't keep away somedays... :wacko:
> 
> Totally agree with you Mmleo, am so grateful for this board and all the support etc everyone gives each other :)

oh u rnt the only one trust me!and we keep looking for the answers that we already know...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will tell you how bad it got for me... I am going to my Mom's Sat for a week for Thanksgiving in Texas. My step-sister said oh no you are going to miss my baby shower. (Her shower is this Sat) and I was kind of relieved... How terrible am I?? 

Smiler - I am still bleeding like crazy and hoping this is truly my period. It is heavy so I assume it is. I hope your period comes soon so we can both get this show on the road. It is time for some baby-making!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

mmleo how are you doing?


----------



## remiandlulu

Hi! I'm 7dpo today. I woke up with super Sore bb's and I think my areolas are bigger and darker? My temp dipped under coverline today :( don't know what that means or also how accurate it is because I stayed with my parents and my covers weren't very warm and also breathed through my mouth all night because I have a cold.. Anyways I'm hoping this is it!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> I will tell you how bad it got for me... I am going to my Mom's Sat for a week for Thanksgiving in Texas. My step-sister said oh no you are going to miss my baby shower. (Her shower is this Sat) and I was kind of relieved... How terrible am I??
> 
> Smiler - I am still bleeding like crazy and hoping this is truly my period. It is heavy so I assume it is. I hope your period comes soon so we can both get this show on the road. It is time for some baby-making!!

I laughed when I read this lol! I would not want to go to the step-sisters baby shower at this point either...you want to have your own baby shower! Hope you get your baby making in this month, try not to stress you will get it. Maybe this first full month after your um (forgot what its called) will be the month


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> mmleo how are you doing?

am ok thx.it just feels good knowing AF cant surprise me,i finish my progesterone tabs on on sat cd 30,if all goes the way it is supposed to af comes 1-2days after.i'll test on the 17th just so i know if :witch: is coming or not.32 days cycle which is normal for me.Ab ur 1/2 sis b shower...u rnt terrible!i'd probably try anything not to be there!


----------



## Mmleo

i hve a weird feeling,CM felt/looked different as if AF on the way b4 i even test..i hope not!Off to bed now.catch up tmoro x



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I will tell you how bad it got for me... I am going to my Mom's Sat for a week for Thanksgiving in Texas. My step-sister said oh no you are going to miss my baby shower. (Her shower is this Sat) and I was kind of relieved... How terrible am I??
> 
> Smiler - I am still bleeding like crazy and hoping this is truly my period. It is heavy so I assume it is. I hope your period comes soon so we can both get this show on the road. It is time for some baby-making!!
> 
> I laughed when I read this lol! I would not want to go to the step-sisters baby shower at this point either...you want to have your own baby shower! Hope you get your baby making in this month, try not to stress you will get it. Maybe this first full month after your um (forgot what its called) will be the monthClick to expand...

The HSG? I sure hope this month goes back to normal. It has been a rollercoaster. I told my step-sister I would bring her back a present from Texas lol. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!! 

I won't promise I will not enjoy a drink on Thanksgiving! (Like a margarita woo hoo) It is before ovulation so I am not going to worry too much about it.


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I will tell you how bad it got for me... I am going to my Mom's Sat for a week for Thanksgiving in Texas. My step-sister said oh no you are going to miss my baby shower. (Her shower is this Sat) and I was kind of relieved... How terrible am I??
> 
> Smiler - I am still bleeding like crazy and hoping this is truly my period. It is heavy so I assume it is. I hope your period comes soon so we can both get this show on the road. It is time for some baby-making!!
> 
> I laughed when I read this lol! I would not want to go to the step-sisters baby shower at this point either...you want to have your own baby shower! Hope you get your baby making in this month, try not to stress you will get it. Maybe this first full month after your um (forgot what its called) will be the monthClick to expand...
> 
> The HSG? I sure hope this month goes back to normal. It has been a rollercoaster. I told my step-sister I would bring her back a present from Texas lol. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!
> 
> I won't promise I will not enjoy a drink on Thanksgiving! (Like a margarita woo hoo) It is before ovulation so I am not going to worry too much about it.Click to expand...

I meant HCG lol sorry, That was a good excuse lol, enjoy that margarita. Mmmmmm


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I will tell you how bad it got for me... I am going to my Mom's Sat for a week for Thanksgiving in Texas. My step-sister said oh no you are going to miss my baby shower. (Her shower is this Sat) and I was kind of relieved... How terrible am I??
> 
> Smiler - I am still bleeding like crazy and hoping this is truly my period. It is heavy so I assume it is. I hope your period comes soon so we can both get this show on the road. It is time for some baby-making!!
> 
> I laughed when I read this lol! I would not want to go to the step-sisters baby shower at this point either...you want to have your own baby shower! Hope you get your baby making in this month, try not to stress you will get it. Maybe this first full month after your um (forgot what its called) will be the monthClick to expand...
> 
> The HSG? I sure hope this month goes back to normal. It has been a rollercoaster. I told my step-sister I would bring her back a present from Texas lol. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!
> 
> I won't promise I will not enjoy a drink on Thanksgiving! (Like a margarita woo hoo) It is before ovulation so I am not going to worry too much about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant HCG lol sorry, That was a good excuse lol, enjoy that margarita. MmmmmmClick to expand...

Can you test again? and post a picture I am so anxious for you!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes I will test again in the morning and post....I put one under the pregnancy test gallery. The title is can you see it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will say Congrats! Because I see a faint line on your pic you posted!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks:) I will be testing in the morning and hope for a darker line, I am soooo scared to have another chemical pregnancy like last month:( Wont let it get the best of me, I know if it is meant to be it will happen


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Thanks:) I will be testing in the morning and hope for a darker line, I am soooo scared to have another chemical pregnancy like last month:( Wont let it get the best of me, I know if it is meant to be it will happen

I really think you will be fine! :thumbup: I will be anxious to see your test in the morning!!! How many dpo will you be? 12?


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes 12dpo tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Yes 12dpo tomorrow

Any news??????


----------



## calebsmom06

Here is my pic. it is def. darker but geez I am sooooo nervous still,I will be ok when AF does not show, I am sosososo nervous to have a chemical!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01888.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Here is my pic. it is def. darker but geez I am sooooo nervous still,I will be ok when AF does not show, I am sosososo nervous to have a chemical!

Yay!! I think you are going to be ok! :happydance: 

Congrats Mommy!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you!:)


----------



## Smiler82

Can def see a line there Calebsmom, congratulations xxx


----------



## aidasmom

MagicalLeigh said:


> I'm 6 dpo and the wait is killing me! I have so many symptoms .. but I wonder if my mind is playing tricks on me lol.

Since this posting, you got a :BFP:?


----------



## Mmleo

Congrats calebsmom!this time u'll b fine.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## VMAG

Yayyyyyy Calebsmom!!! Wooowhoooo!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Did you test again today calebsmom? I am sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, any more news Calebsmom??

Sunshine how are you doing? Did you mention earlier about having a really heavy bleed? Hope you are doing ok?

Still no AF for me but hopefully next week. FF gave me dashed lines so I may have ov'd last week but not 100% sure. Just want this cycle to be over now as well then can get cracking in December!!

Hope everyone else is ok too xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Yeah, any more news Calebsmom??
> 
> Sunshine how are you doing? Did you mention earlier about having a really heavy bleed? Hope you are doing ok?
> 
> Still no AF for me but hopefully next week. FF gave me dashed lines so I may have ov'd last week but not 100% sure. Just want this cycle to be over now as well then can get cracking in December!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok too xx

I did have really heavy bleeding... It is finally slowing down and I am hopeful that was really my period because I started my fertility pills yesterday. I am going to be so mad if that was just some crazy bleeding besides my period!! I am hoping December is our month!! :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, any more news Calebsmom??
> 
> Sunshine how are you doing? Did you mention earlier about having a really heavy bleed? Hope you are doing ok?
> 
> Still no AF for me but hopefully next week. FF gave me dashed lines so I may have ov'd last week but not 100% sure. Just want this cycle to be over now as well then can get cracking in December!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok too xx
> 
> I did have really heavy bleeding... It is finally slowing down and I am hopeful that was really my period because I started my fertility pills yesterday. I am going to be so mad if that was just some crazy bleeding besides my period!! I am hoping December is our month!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww I really hope so too...perhaps it's just the HSG sending things a bit mad at the mo but everything will settle down in time. I think you can only assume it is a period so reckon if I were in your shoes I would've started the meds too. 
Yeah really hoping for December...I have got it all planned out, I'm away for a few days then told DH when I get back we really going to go for it the following two weeks. He was quite happy with that :D


----------



## Mmleo

hi everyone:hi: i got BFN ystday bt am not so sure coz where the 2nd line is supposed to be was smudged in red,like the thing was faulty or something...didnt want to test tday but it made me so anxious so i gave in..n guess what..?the only test that i had left that i peed on n showed negative...was a malaria one!!i dont feel pg anyway but i'll still try again tmoro.




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> hi everyone:hi: i got BFN ystday bt am not so sure coz where the 2nd line is supposed to be was smudged in red,like the thing was faulty or something...didnt want to test tday but it made me so anxious so i gave in..n guess what..?the only test that i had left that i peed on n showed negative...was a malaria one!!i dont feel pg anyway but i'll still try again tmoro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Doh!! Good that you tested negative for malaria though :D

What type of test did you use? Sounds like it could've been faulty, smudges are def not good and not surprised you were anxious, no good to not really be sure after testing eh. Will you test again tomorrow? Masses of good luck to you :dust:


----------



## Mmleo

dont worry sunshine,am sure it is ur periods,u cant bleed that much it wasnt.Hs it happened b4 other than the HSG spotting?
i hear u smiler,i really want this to be over too,need to know whether pg or not,i was so sad ystday when i saw PFN,even though i expected it.maybe coz it is my 1st time to take meds to get pg n the lap n HSG...u guys are really tough!!not easy i admit and stay strong ladies :hugs:



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> dont worry sunshine,am sure it is ur periods,u cant bleed that much it wasnt.Hs it happened b4 other than the HSG spotting?
> i hear u smiler,i really want this to be over too,need to know whether pg or not,i was so sad ystday when i saw PFN,even though i expected it.maybe coz it is my 1st time to take meds to get pg n the lap n HSG...u guys are really tough!!not easy i admit and stay strong ladies :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png

Aww hun :hugs: it is crappy getting a bfn isn't it, we all know that disappointment for sure :( Was it an internet cheapie test?

Hang in there hun, it is tough hey but we're all here to help each other through it :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone:hi: i got BFN ystday bt am not so sure coz where the 2nd line is supposed to be was smudged in red,like the thing was faulty or something...didnt want to test tday but it made me so anxious so i gave in..n guess what..?the only test that i had left that i peed on n showed negative...was a malaria one!!i dont feel pg anyway but i'll still try again tmoro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Doh!! Good that you tested negative for malaria though :D
> 
> What type of test did you use? Sounds like it could've been faulty, smudges are def not good and not surprised you were anxious, no good to not really be sure after testing eh. Will you test again tomorrow? Masses of good luck to you :dust:Click to expand...

I think u r supposed to put blood on the malaria one,had never seen one of those b4.i dont even remember the one i used,we dont hv many brands,just the lito strips and some cassettes,cheap ones.i'll buy a few more tmoro most def


----------



## calebsmom06

Y sHey evrryone...yes i tested again this morning andthe line was slightly darker i think..i can post a ic when i get home if u want...i also went and bought a 3 pack of frer and a 2 pack of digitals...i remebrr last month my hcg level never got high enough to read on a digital...soooo tomorrow morning o am hoping to see the words pregnant and have a super dark frer...i am crazy i know but tomorrow will be the day last month i lost my last pregnancy so now 4 weeks later and hopefully this eggy sticks. Also my frers nevrr got as dark last month as the one i had today so i think im ok. Af due tomorrow hpping it does jot show and take away my bfp...anyway how is everyone else? Sorry about mistypes i am using my phone


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> dont worry sunshine,am sure it is ur periods,u cant bleed that much it wasnt.Hs it happened b4 other than the HSG spotting?
> i hear u smiler,i really want this to be over too,need to know whether pg or not,i was so sad ystday when i saw PFN,even though i expected it.maybe coz it is my 1st time to take meds to get pg n the lap n HSG...u guys are really tough!!not easy i admit and stay strong ladies :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1319173200z1z28z14.png
> 
> Aww hun :hugs: it is crappy getting a bfn isn't it, we all know that disappointment for sure :( Was it an internet cheapie test?
> 
> Hang in there hun, it is tough hey but we're all here to help each other through it :)Click to expand...

It is a bad bad feeling to get BFN,went in the toilet excited after the test didnt want to get out,when i did i just went back to bed,was really not nice to p'ple around me,so i didnt talk much..but i feel better now.went to c my pastor,had a long talk prayed for me,then i went swimming.ready to try for few more months!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls! I am so glad everyone is being so positive because I really need it! My best friend just announced she was pregnant! You got to be kidding me?? I am so upset. I packed my workout bag at lunch and I am going to run before I have to go get my son from daycare. I could totally use it!! 

I really think it was my period also because I bled so much. 

Calebsmom I think it is the real deal this time! Yay!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I bet you did ov! That's great! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey girls! I am so glad everyone is being so positive because I really need it! My best friend just announced she was pregnant! You got to be kidding me?? I am so upset. I packed my workout bag at lunch and I am going to run before I have to go get my son from daycare. I could totally use it!!
> 
> I really think it was my period also because I bled so much.
> 
> Calebsmom I think it is the real deal this time! Yay!!!!


ohhh!sorry to hear that.the run will do it for u!!sweat it out:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks. I'm happy for her just kinda sad too... She said she didn't want to tell me since I have been trying so hard.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thanks. I'm happy for her just kinda sad too... She said she didn't want to tell me since I have been trying so hard.

i understand.it happened to me in 2009,my best friend got pg with her 2nd,didnt expect it at all,told me when she was 3months...OMG i remember wanting to cry bt couldnt coz she is almost my only real friend..bt God is there...i was pg didnt know yet.our sons are 3months apart!God has a plan for u x


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! Glad to see everyone is doing well today. :). I was wondering...is anyone on clomid? If so, who prescribed it (GP or Gyno) and how long do you have to be trying to get it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm on Femara. They are both fertility drugs but Alittle different I think.


----------



## calebsmom06

These pics are from today at 13dpo the frer is from this morning at 615 and the digital is from 130 this afternoon. Do you think my hcg levels must have jumped up since this morning for it to show positive on a digital?
 



Attached Files:







DSC01889.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11









DSC01890.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## VMAG

Thanks! How long did u have to try before getting it and what exactly does it do?


----------



## Sunshine7125

VMAG said:


> Thanks! How long did u have to try before getting it and what exactly does it do?

We tried 16 months the first time but that was by choice. I was being stubborn and we finally decided to try the Femara and the first round we got pregnant with our son! This is round 4 this time and I asked for it immediately because I knew we would have issues again. The Femara helps with ovulation. It produces better quality eggs and thickens the uterine lining. I hope it works soon... I am getting discouraged.


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> These pics are from today at 13dpo the frer is from this morning at 615 and the digital is from 130 this afternoon. Do you think my hcg levels must have jumped up since this morning for it to show positive on a digital?

Very possible about the HCG levels!!! Congratulations! Time to call and make that first Dr appt!!! Hooray to a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> These pics are from today at 13dpo the frer is from this morning at 615 and the digital is from 130 this afternoon. Do you think my hcg levels must have jumped up since this morning for it to show positive on a digital?
> 
> Very possible about the HCG levels!!! Congratulations! Time to call and make that first Dr appt!!! Hooray to a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, I called the doc yesterday and they told me to call back on Monday after I have officially missed a period. Ugh, hoping they will get me in on Monday. I am going to call as soon as they open so that I might be able to get a same day appointment and same day blood test results.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Keep us posted!! Is your Hubby excited???


----------



## calebsmom06

Yes he is, when I showed him this mornings test he just got a big smile on his face:)


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's awesome!! Get ready for a very exciting journey :)


----------



## Smiler82

Congratulations Calebsmom!! This is great news, so happy for you :) Fingers crossed you can get an appt on Monday, let us know how it goes xx

Sunshine I know just how you feel re your friend, of course you would be upset I think it's only natural. 2 months after my 2nd loss my sister rang me to say she was pg with her 2nd, and that she'd fallen on their first month trying. I was happy for her of course and excited to be an auntie again, but after everything we have gone through and after trying for so long this year with nothing happening it is hard to hear this news. I was really down the other day and was going to skip the gym, but I forced myself to go and came out feeling better :) Funny what a bit of exercise can do eh :hugs:

Mmleo how are you today? Have you tested again? Hope you are ok xx

VMAG sorry I didn't notice where you live...if you are in the UK you need to see your GP and they will refer you to a fertility specialist if you need it, and then they will prescribe you clomid if tests etc show you need it. I don't know about other countries! Sorry if you have been having problems, it is tough sometimes isn't it.

xx


----------



## Mmleo

hello there.Am ok..but i think i'v kinda lost intrest in testing...coz i just found myself home from work without HPTs bt i might go back n get some.14DPO tday..i sh'd be able to c something.,right??i hope!otherwise am gona hv a beer or 2.AF showed up yet smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> hello there.Am ok..but i think i'v kinda lost intrest in testing...coz i just found myself home from work without HPTs bt i might go back n get some.14DPO tday..i sh'd be able to c something.,right??i hope!otherwise am gona hv a beer or 2.AF showed up yet smiler?

Ah well that's kind of good you lost interest...better than stressing about it anyway. If you can hold on to your pee for 4 hours or something you might be able to see something this evening, or might be best to wait til the morning.

I know this sounds really bad but even if you are pg and just don't know it yet, one beer isn't going to hurt :) Even at my midwife appts when I was pg she told me it was ok to have the odd drink here and there!

No, no AF for me yet. Hopefully next Friday. I am pretty sure I have ov'd now but just not sure which day as my temps are a bit rocky.


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> hello there.Am ok..but i think i'v kinda lost intrest in testing...coz i just found myself home from work without HPTs bt i might go back n get some.14DPO tday..i sh'd be able to c something.,right??i hope!otherwise am gona hv a beer or 2.AF showed up yet smiler?
> 
> Ah well that's kind of good you lost interest...better than stressing about it anyway. If you can hold on to your pee for 4 hours or something you might be able to see something this evening, or might be best to wait til the morning.
> 
> I know this sounds really bad but even if you are pg and just don't know it yet, one beer isn't going to hurt :) Even at my midwife appts when I was pg she told me it was ok to have the odd drink here and there!
> 
> No, no AF for me yet. Hopefully next Friday. I am pretty sure I have ov'd now but just not sure which day as my temps are a bit rocky.Click to expand...

Hopefully AF shows up early for u and i hope u ov'd.Did u BD around the time ur suspected ov?i really hope u get ur sticky one very soon..
i can hold my pee the problem is i drink alot of water day n night,i rarely hv a yellow one.u know what,i might as well wait.am taking my last dose of progesterone tmoro,i think i hve to wait like 2days for AF.
How r u sunshine?has the bleeding stopped yet?U/ll hve to tell me more abt the meds u r taking..it looks like w'll need them too.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! My bleeding is almost gone and I am on day 3 of the meds. I will happy to tell you anything you need to know! :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hi girls! My bleeding is almost gone and I am on day 3 of the meds. I will happy to tell you anything you need to know! :)

Thank u.i'll read abt it then line up a few Qs for...i know it is like clomid but better...bt my dr seemed unsure if she sh'd put me on fertility treatment coz of my hyper ovaries..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well Femara does quality instead of quantity. The quality of the eggs are better and there is only a 2-3% chance of multiples


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! I had brown spotting yesterday (12dpo) and got really excited because I thought maybe I still had a chance. Temperature dropped this morning. :( I guess AF just wanted to give me a little tease this month. Thanks a lot you :witch:. Lord, how am I going to go through this AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Mmleo

VMAG said:


> Hey girls! I had brown spotting yesterday (12dpo) and got really excited because I thought maybe I still had a chance. Temperature dropped this morning. :( I guess AF just wanted to give me a little tease this month. Thanks a lot you :witch:. Lord, how am I going to go through this AGAIN!!!!

so sorry to hear that.Stay strong,things will be better this cycle.x


----------



## Mmleo

AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?


----------



## VMAG

Mmleo said:


> VMAG said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I had brown spotting yesterday (12dpo) and got really excited because I thought maybe I still had a chance. Temperature dropped this morning. :( I guess AF just wanted to give me a little tease this month. Thanks a lot you :witch:. Lord, how am I going to go through this AGAIN!!!!
> 
> so sorry to hear that.Stay strong,things will be better this cycle.xClick to expand...

Thank you! We will have to keep in touch because I am now on CD1. Dear Santa.......:winkwink:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?

Oh sorry AF came Mmleo, you ok? Hope the doc has some answers etc and has a plan for moving forwards.

How is everyone else doing? Saw my friend with twins on Sat, then my pg sister afterwards. Lovely to see people and cuddle the babies but after a few glasses of wine that night I got a bit emotional :wacko: Poor DH!


----------



## VMAG

Wine-always comes in handy after the disappointment. But...I usually end up crying after too. :wacko: :hugs:And don't you always feel so guilty feeling sad/angry when seeing other people's baby joy? This really IS tough-guess we just have to allow ourselves to feel what we feel, and try to stay realistic/hopeful at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok so I had my doc appoint. today just for blood work and it is official I am preg. My first real doc appointment isnt until the 29th.(next tues)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?
> 
> Oh sorry AF came Mmleo, you ok? Hope the doc has some answers etc and has a plan for moving forwards.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Saw my friend with twins on Sat, then my pg sister afterwards. Lovely to see people and cuddle the babies but after a few glasses of wine that night I got a bit emotional :wacko: Poor DH!Click to expand...

Hi there.Af was nothing like i've ever experienced b4,was super heavy with clots from day one,i went to c my dr and she is wondering if it is an early m/c bt we dint bother to check(blood),dont want to worry myself even more.we hve come up with a plan..going on a pill to shrink the cysts then look into IVF..we cant do the clomid and alike coz my ovaries are hyper already...Has anyone of u ladies done IVF?enough abt me..
How r u smiler?AF yet?or still waiting??Good u saw ur friend and ur sis and got it out of the way..and sorry abt the emotional part of it but ny normal person will feel the same..let me know how things r going:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

calebsmom u r v lucky.I really hope this time it goes all the way.Take it easy and stay blessed!Congs!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thank you Mmleo and hopefully you all get your christmas BFP. That would be an awesome gift!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?
> 
> Oh sorry AF came Mmleo, you ok? Hope the doc has some answers etc and has a plan for moving forwards.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Saw my friend with twins on Sat, then my pg sister afterwards. Lovely to see people and cuddle the babies but after a few glasses of wine that night I got a bit emotional :wacko: Poor DH!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there.Af was nothing like i've ever experienced b4,was super heavy with clots from day one,i went to c my dr and she is wondering if it is an early m/c bt we dint bother to check(blood),dont want to worry myself even more.we hve come up with a plan..going on a pill to shrink the cysts then look into IVF..we cant do the clomid and alike coz my ovaries are hyper already...Has anyone of u ladies done IVF?enough abt me..
> How r u smiler?AF yet?or still waiting??Good u saw ur friend and ur sis and got it out of the way..and sorry abt the emotional part of it but ny normal person will feel the same..let me know how things r going:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Mmleo :hugs: I truly hope it was not an early mc, could it have been from the meds just making it a heavy AF? How are you feeling about the IVF, that must've been a bit of a shock. How is that better though, as you have to take drugs to stimulate your ovaries with IVF as well don't you? I don't have any experience myself but DH's cousin had it.

I'm fine thank you...still no AF and I really don't know what is going on. It might be because the weather is colder now, but FF says I ov'd on day 26 but my temps are still in what is normally my pre-O temp range so I'm not sure I believe it! Yeah it was good to get the visits out the way, feeling better about it all now but on the day itself it was a bit hard. 

Big hugs to you Mmleo hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok so I had my doc appoint. today just for blood work and it is official I am preg. My first real doc appointment isnt until the 29th.(next tues)

Congratulations Calebsmom! Hope you are doing ok. Fingers crossed for you all goes well this time xx


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?
> 
> Oh sorry AF came Mmleo, you ok? Hope the doc has some answers etc and has a plan for moving forwards.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Saw my friend with twins on Sat, then my pg sister afterwards. Lovely to see people and cuddle the babies but after a few glasses of wine that night I got a bit emotional :wacko: Poor DH!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there.Af was nothing like i've ever experienced b4,was super heavy with clots from day one,i went to c my dr and she is wondering if it is an early m/c bt we dint bother to check(blood),dont want to worry myself even more.we hve come up with a plan..going on a pill to shrink the cysts then look into IVF..we cant do the clomid and alike coz my ovaries are hyper already...Has anyone of u ladies done IVF?enough abt me..
> How r u smiler?AF yet?or still waiting??Good u saw ur friend and ur sis and got it out of the way..and sorry abt the emotional part of it but ny normal person will feel the same..let me know how things r going:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Mmleo :hugs: I truly hope it was not an early mc, could it have been from the meds just making it a heavy AF? How are you feeling about the IVF, that must've been a bit of a shock. How is that better though, as you have to take drugs to stimulate your ovaries with IVF as well don't you? I don't have any experience myself but DH's cousin had it.
> 
> I'm fine thank you...still no AF and I really don't know what is going on. It might be because the weather is colder now, but FF says I ov'd on day 26 but my temps are still in what is normally my pre-O temp range so I'm not sure I believe it! Yeah it was good to get the visits out the way, feeling better about it all now but on the day itself it was a bit hard.
> 
> Big hugs to you Mmleo hope you're doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...

i actually hvnt thought anything thru yet.We just discussed it with DH,we seem to agree that IVF could be a good idea..and i hve his support which is a PLUS!U r so right abt the stimulation involved in IVF.,in my case they suppress the ovaries for sometime then stimulate them.Who knows,maybe they wont need to stimulate anything...1st thing 1st..let me do the pill n c if the cyst will go down.,then we go from there.,and i dont think the meds caused the heavy bleeding,they were supposed to do the opposite
What does ur therapist think abt ur AF delay??Were u temping the times u got pg?if so..hv ur temps always bn accurate?D o u think u cd be pg or u dint work on it(BD) this cycle?i remember u kinda gave up early..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls!! I am on vacation and haven't been on in a few days. I am beginning to doubt this month too now because I am supposed to ovulate in 7 days and I am having some brown spotting. I am thinking I won't ovulate again this month... ugghhh 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> AF just showed up(15dpo/cd30) even though i was on progesterone..crazy!i was so relaxed coz there is no surprising me this time,i knew am not pg bt was gona test anyway n didnt get a chance.called my dr,will c her on tuesday to discuss what to do next.Hoping the cysts will shrink withh this one.How are u ladies?
> 
> Oh sorry AF came Mmleo, you ok? Hope the doc has some answers etc and has a plan for moving forwards.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Saw my friend with twins on Sat, then my pg sister afterwards. Lovely to see people and cuddle the babies but after a few glasses of wine that night I got a bit emotional :wacko: Poor DH!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there.Af was nothing like i've ever experienced b4,was super heavy with clots from day one,i went to c my dr and she is wondering if it is an early m/c bt we dint bother to check(blood),dont want to worry myself even more.we hve come up with a plan..going on a pill to shrink the cysts then look into IVF..we cant do the clomid and alike coz my ovaries are hyper already...Has anyone of u ladies done IVF?enough abt me..
> How r u smiler?AF yet?or still waiting??Good u saw ur friend and ur sis and got it out of the way..and sorry abt the emotional part of it but ny normal person will feel the same..let me know how things r going:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Mmleo :hugs: I truly hope it was not an early mc, could it have been from the meds just making it a heavy AF? How are you feeling about the IVF, that must've been a bit of a shock. How is that better though, as you have to take drugs to stimulate your ovaries with IVF as well don't you? I don't have any experience myself but DH's cousin had it.
> 
> I'm fine thank you...still no AF and I really don't know what is going on. It might be because the weather is colder now, but FF says I ov'd on day 26 but my temps are still in what is normally my pre-O temp range so I'm not sure I believe it! Yeah it was good to get the visits out the way, feeling better about it all now but on the day itself it was a bit hard.
> 
> Big hugs to you Mmleo hope you're doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i actually hvnt thought anything thru yet.We just discussed it with DH,we seem to agree that IVF could be a good idea..and i hve his support which is a PLUS!U r so right abt the stimulation involved in IVF.,in my case they suppress the ovaries for sometime then stimulate them.Who knows,maybe they wont need to stimulate anything...1st thing 1st..let me do the pill n c if the cyst will go down.,then we go from there.,and i dont think the meds caused the heavy bleeding,they were supposed to do the opposite
> What does ur therapist think abt ur AF delay??Were u temping the times u got pg?if so..hv ur temps always bn accurate?D o u think u cd be pg or u dint work on it(BD) this cycle?i remember u kinda gave up early..Click to expand...

Ah sorry I just saw the initials IVF and read that bit!! Missed the bit about the pills...really hope these do the trick. How long will you be on those for, do you have to take them all the time or just in the run-up to ov? That's great DH is being supportive, were you worried he would be against IVF?

Yeah my temps have always been accurate, so not sure what's going on at the mo. The last couple of days my temps have actually gone much higher so I'm thinking maybe I o'd on day 33, and FF is wrong. If I really did ov on day 26 as FF says, we did BD the day before but I don't think that's enough. If I ov'd on day 33 then there's no chance!! I did give up on this cycle fairly early you're right. Have got acupuncture in an hour, will have to see what he thinks. Still no AF despite the herbs, which is unusual as they have worked before. *sigh*!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hi girls!! I am on vacation and haven't been on in a few days. I am beginning to doubt this month too now because I am supposed to ovulate in 7 days and I am having some brown spotting. I am thinking I won't ovulate again this month... ugghhh
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok

Hi Sunshine! Hope you've been having a great holiday, a bit of rest and relaxation is always good :)

That is soooo annoying re spotting...do you think this could also be to do with the HSG? Is it a lot or just a tiny bit? Some people get ov spotting, though I know it's rare, but perhaps if your tubes have recently had a clean out it makes ov spotting more visible? I really have no idea, just thinking aloud really. Have you chatted to other ppl on here who've had an HSG, maybe they've had the same thing. 

I know I've just posted saying I'm confused about my temps at the moment, but other than this month I would really recommend it! Would it help you do you think, or do you know everything you need to know already from meds etc?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am on vacation and haven't been on in a few days. I am beginning to doubt this month too now because I am supposed to ovulate in 7 days and I am having some brown spotting. I am thinking I won't ovulate again this month... ugghhh
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> Hi Sunshine! Hope you've been having a great holiday, a bit of rest and relaxation is always good :)
> 
> That is soooo annoying re spotting...do you think this could also be to do with the HSG? Is it a lot or just a tiny bit? Some people get ov spotting, though I know it's rare, but perhaps if your tubes have recently had a clean out it makes ov spotting more visible? I really have no idea, just thinking aloud really. Have you chatted to other ppl on here who've had an HSG, maybe they've had the same thing.
> 
> I know I've just posted saying I'm confused about my temps at the moment, but other than this month I would really recommend it! Would it help you do you think, or do you know everything you need to know already from meds etc?Click to expand...

I have quit spotting. It was just a little bit so hopefully it was nothing. Last month it was bad enough I had to wear pantiliners. I think I need to start temping def. I will next month. I said I would this month and didn't. I knew being at my my Mom's for a week would probably throw me off schedule anyways. We bd yesterday and will tomorrow and Monday. Hopefully we catch the right days!!! How are you doing??


----------



## Smiler82

Wow, do you often spot mid-cycle? Wonder if it is to do with ovulation, or maybe even the PCOS? Not sure but I think you can get spotting with something like PCOS, just because your hormones are unbalanced. Have you asked your doc about it? Fingers crossed you bd'd at the right time!!

Am still confused...not sure if I o'd day 26 or 33. Guess I will find out soon, if I really am 11 dpo today then I should be due AF on Wednesday. Either way I don't think there's much chance of a bfp this month but just annoying to wait. If it was day 33, then I'll be due AF the day before I go on holiday with my friends...rubbish!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Wow, do you often spot mid-cycle? Wonder if it is to do with ovulation, or maybe even the PCOS? Not sure but I think you can get spotting with something like PCOS, just because your hormones are unbalanced. Have you asked your doc about it? Fingers crossed you bd'd at the right time!!
> 
> Am still confused...not sure if I o'd day 26 or 33. Guess I will find out soon, if I really am 11 dpo today then I should be due AF on Wednesday. Either way I don't think there's much chance of a bfp this month but just annoying to wait. If it was day 33, then I'll be due AF the day before I go on holiday with my friends...rubbish!!!

I don't normally spot mid-cycle. It has happened both months since the HSG so if I had to guess I probably won't ovulate this month but I guess I will just wait to see. I don't expect a BFP this month either :cry:


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun :hugs: well you never know do you, it really is just the waiting that is the killer eh. Hate it so much. I won't mind so much if I don't get a bfp this cycle; if I do then I can't enjoy a few cocktails with the girls, we are jetting off to NYC soon :) But I know if I don't get the bfp I will probably shed a few tears anyway!!


----------



## Mmleo

My son is bn sick that's why bn off for days.Bacterial infection they say bt h's better now.still on bcpills ofcoz...i might go soon to check if they r working.:dust::dust::dust: to u ladies x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry to hear your son has been ill Mmleo...how old is he, hope he is doing alright :hugs:
How about you, will you be starting those tablets you were talking about before?

I took a test this morning, bfn of course! So decided I must've ov'd on day 33 not 26. That's disappointing, since last cycle was day 24 :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! How is everyone holding up? I am back to work today after 10 days off.. yuck!! Have my blood work next Monday! Hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## Mmleo

My son is 18months,he is much better thank u.,was given some antibiotics..
I started the pills 6days ago.'need to go check and i hope i hvent produced any follicles/eggs.Am actually not so sure abt IVF,i dont know why...i used to think that it'll be plan last when everything else hs failed.
so sorry abt BFN smiler,by the sound of this u cant even tell if u r early or not,u might hv to BD avery(am serious) day to catch ur ov.on what cd r u now??
hope u enjoyed ur holiday sunshine and may this be ur cycle..hope u get great results next week too.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> My son is 18months,he is much better thank u.,was given some antibiotics..
> I started the pills 6days ago.'need to go check and i hope i hvent produced any follicles/eggs.Am actually not so sure abt IVF,i dont know why...i used to think that it'll be plan last when everything else hs failed.
> so sorry abt BFN smiler,by the sound of this u cant even tell if u r early or not,u might hv to BD avery(am serious) day to catch ur ov.on what cd r u now??
> hope u enjoyed ur holiday sunshine and may this be ur cycle..hope u get great results next week too.

My son is 17 months old :flower: They are very close in age! I am supposed to ovulate today or within the next two days according to my chart but I am not seeing any signs of ovulation coming. I didn't buy any ov tests this time around because it makes me stress even more. I will just have to be patient until Monday :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> My son is 18months,he is much better thank u.,was given some antibiotics..
> I started the pills 6days ago.'need to go check and i hope i hvent produced any follicles/eggs.Am actually not so sure abt IVF,i dont know why...i used to think that it'll be plan last when everything else hs failed.
> so sorry abt BFN smiler,by the sound of this u cant even tell if u r early or not,u might hv to BD avery(am serious) day to catch ur ov.on what cd r u now??
> hope u enjoyed ur holiday sunshine and may this be ur cycle..hope u get great results next week too.

Aww bless I love them at that age :) My niece is just 2 and so adorable - though I know she can be a little monster!
Will you have to be scanned quite regularly then? Totally understandable to have concerns about IVF - I'm not even sure about clomid and that's the first line of treatment! I guess once you start heading down that road the letters IVF suddenly start to loom out at you and I'm sure if we all could choose we'd not have to take that route.
Ah no worries about the bfn, I expected it really. Just wasn't sure if I was 13 dpo or 6 dpo so now I'm pretty sure it's only 6. I forgot exactly when we dtd but DH reminded me and turns out we did time it to the day of O and the morning after. I posted on another thread and have had so many ladies come back and say they got pg after only dtd on ovulation day...so who knows.
My son is 17 months old :flower: They are very close in age! I am supposed to ovulate today or within the next two days according to my chart but I am not seeing any signs of ovulation coming. I didn't buy any ov tests this time around because it makes me stress even more. I will just have to be patient until Monday :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Have you started temping Sunshine? I know alot of people find it just adds stress but personally I find it reassuring to know I have ov'd...but at the same time I can get a bit obsessed with it!! Is it a progesterone check on Monday?
Hope the first day back wasn't too hard going!! :)

x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> My son is 18months,he is much better thank u.,was given some antibiotics..
> I started the pills 6days ago.'need to go check and i hope i hvent produced any follicles/eggs.Am actually not so sure abt IVF,i dont know why...i used to think that it'll be plan last when everything else hs failed.
> so sorry abt BFN smiler,by the sound of this u cant even tell if u r early or not,u might hv to BD avery(am serious) day to catch ur ov.on what cd r u now??
> hope u enjoyed ur holiday sunshine and may this be ur cycle..hope u get great results next week too.
> 
> Aww bless I love them at that age :) My niece is just 2 and so adorable - though I know she can be a little monster!
> Will you have to be scanned quite regularly then? Totally understandable to have concerns about IVF - I'm not even sure about clomid and that's the first line of treatment! I guess once you start heading down that road the letters IVF suddenly start to loom out at you and I'm sure if we all could choose we'd not have to take that route.
> Ah no worries about the bfn, I expected it really. Just wasn't sure if I was 13 dpo or 6 dpo so now I'm pretty sure it's only 6. I forgot exactly when we dtd but DH reminded me and turns out we did time it to the day of O and the morning after. I posted on another thread and have had so many ladies come back and say they got pg after only dtd on ovulation day...so who knows.
> My son is 17 months old :flower: They are very close in age! I am supposed to ovulate today or within the next two days according to my chart but I am not seeing any signs of ovulation coming. I didn't buy any ov tests this time around because it makes me stress even more. I will just have to be patient until Monday :wacko:Click to expand...

Have you started temping Sunshine? I know alot of people find it just adds stress but personally I find it reassuring to know I have ov'd...but at the same time I can get a bit obsessed with it!! Is it a progesterone check on Monday?
Hope the first day back wasn't too hard going!! :)

x[/QUOTE]


I didn't temp this month! I really should have because then I wouldn't have to guess if I am really ovulating or not :dohh: Next month I have to! I know it will definitely help me figure things out in my cycle. I have having alot of the ewcm today (TMI sorry) so I am hopeful my body is doing something! Hubby and I are only supposed to bd every other day but this time I said forget it and we are doing it today even though we did it yesterday too. The progesterone check is on Monday. I am super nervous since I got a bad reading last month but all I can do is keep trying :thumbup: 

How are you doing??


----------



## Smiler82

EWCM sounds good! Hopefully you will ov very soon...but if you ov tomorrow as your ticker says, won't it be too soon to have the progesterone test on Monday? I thought you get the best results 7 days after ov? So if you get a low result maybe you could ask them to check it a few days later? 

Things are fine with me...been having some bad cramps tho, last couple of days it felt like I'd been kicked in my lower stomach! It's difficult to know why tho because I've been exercising so could be muscular, also hurt my lower back so could be radiating pain from that, or it could be to do with ov/AF/pg type things! Argh :wacko: so easy to read stuff into nothing!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> EWCM sounds good! Hopefully you will ov very soon...but if you ov tomorrow as your ticker says, won't it be too soon to have the progesterone test on Monday? I thought you get the best results 7 days after ov? So if you get a low result maybe you could ask them to check it a few days later?
> 
> Things are fine with me...been having some bad cramps tho, last couple of days it felt like I'd been kicked in my lower stomach! It's difficult to know why tho because I've been exercising so could be muscular, also hurt my lower back so could be radiating pain from that, or it could be to do with ov/AF/pg type things! Argh :wacko: so easy to read stuff into nothing!

If you got pregnant this month, when could you test? They usually do my progesterone checks no later than cd 23 even though I tell them I don't ov until cd 17 or 18. It will be a little too soon to check it but hopefully it will still give me a decent reading. I have tried arguing with them over this before but I think they ignore me :dohh: lol. Last time I had a good reading they checked me after only 4 days and my level was a 15.2

edit - the 15.2 reading was in Oct. My Nov reading was only a 5.


----------



## Hey_Beautiful

I am 4dpo. I hope the witch :witch: does not come in December - trying to remain optomistic... Baby Dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey_Beautiful said:


> I am 4dpo. I hope the witch :witch: does not come in December - trying to remain optomistic... Baby Dust to all!! :dust:

Good luck!! I hope December is the month for all of us!! :happydance:


----------



## rebekah05

I'm 3 1/2 dpo. lol. Hopefully this will be our month!


----------



## Sunshine7125

rebekah05 said:


> I'm 3 1/2 dpo. lol. Hopefully this will be our month!

I sure hope so! I love your dogs! Soooo cute!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there.Am so in one of those moods,cant tell what's going on.I hv a husband who will believe anything a Dr says n am the opposite.We just had a stupid huge fight just bcoz am considering other options b4 jumping to IVF..He calls that CHANGING MY MIND!!N the pills hv messed up my skin...so not a gd day!I do wish u well this cycle ladies!I think i'll need this 2months to think n think,work on abs now that i dont hve to worry abt :spermy: getting out.


----------



## Sunshine7125

mmleo - I don't blame you for wanting to try other things before IVF. I would do the same. 

I went running yesterday and started spotting a red/pink color afterwards.. ugghhh I give up!

And I was supposed to ovulate yesterday or today. I had every sign of ovulation and then that happened!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> mmleo - I don't blame you for wanting to try other things before IVF. I would do the same.
> 
> I went running yesterday and started spotting a red/pink color afterwards.. ugghhh I give up!
> 
> And I was supposed to ovulate yesterday or today. I had every sign of ovulation and then that happened!

ohhh!:hugs:sorry abt that..r u sure it isnt the Ov spotting?It cant be AF..that's just too soon.Maybe try another Dr look at what's going on...after ur HSG i mean.r u still spotting?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've never had this type of spotting. It was totally weird and different. I called dr and they said maybe ovulation spotting as well??? I sure hope so!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh dear, sorry you guys are having a rough time. Sunshine it is mad you are having so much spotting, really hope it is just from ov. Or do you ever check your cervix? Maybe you nicked it with a fingernail or something? I've heard that some people can have sensitive cervixes that cause them to spot.

Mmleo sorry you guys argued :hugs: it's bound to happen though, when you have so much to think about. I agree I would want to look at other options first...do you know what kind of things yet or is it just too much to think about at the moment? I don't know if it is available where you are but here some places do a treatment called IVM. It's designed for women with things like PCOS to avoid the ovarian hyperstimulation thing https://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/treatments/in_vitro_maturation.aspx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Oh dear, sorry you guys are having a rough time. Sunshine it is mad you are having so much spotting, really hope it is just from ov. Or do you ever check your cervix? Maybe you nicked it with a fingernail or something? I've heard that some people can have sensitive cervixes that cause them to spot.
> 
> Mmleo sorry you guys argued :hugs: it's bound to happen though, when you have so much to think about. I agree I would want to look at other options first...do you know what kind of things yet or is it just too much to think about at the moment? I don't know if it is available where you are but here some places do a treatment called IVM. It's designed for women with things like PCOS to avoid the ovarian hyperstimulation thing https://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/treatments/in_vitro_maturation.aspx

I do check my cervix but I haven't so far this month. You know I did remember that me and hubby bd yesterday and he was more rough than normal sorry tmi :blush: so maybe that caused it too. It was a red/pink color only when I wiped and now it is completely gone.... I just went and checked. I sure hope it doesn't come back this month!! If it does I can pretty much bet I didn't ovulate :nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe well maybe that was the cause ;) Has it completely gone today?

I am feeling very AF-y today...achy and crampy. My temp went really high this morning too, but that might be because I really snuggled in under the duvet last night! I had acupuncture today and told him I def ov'd on day 33 and he was nearly as disappointed as me :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Hehe well maybe that was the cause ;) Has it completely gone today?
> 
> I am feeling very AF-y today...achy and crampy. My temp went really high this morning too, but that might be because I really snuggled in under the duvet last night! I had acupuncture today and told him I def ov'd on day 33 and he was nearly as disappointed as me :D

Spotting is all gone :thumbup: I am anxious for Monday now to see if I really ovulated... That is good that ovulated though right?? :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh yes, fingers crossed for Monday. What is a good number to get back from a progesterone check? I have no idea, here they just say "yes you ovulated" or "no you didn't" and don't give you any numbers. At least I didn't get any, anyway.

Yeah it is good I ovulated at least, but we're trying to get it down to a more normal time frame...I ov around day 36 on my own anyway, so is annoying to be going to all these sessions and it not make much of a difference! Last cycle I was really happy as it happened on day 24 so was hoping for it to get better each cycle. Maybe next time will be better:shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Ooh yes, fingers crossed for Monday. What is a good number to get back from a progesterone check? I have no idea, here they just say "yes you ovulated" or "no you didn't" and don't give you any numbers. At least I didn't get any, anyway.
> 
> Yeah it is good I ovulated at least, but we're trying to get it down to a more normal time frame...I ov around day 36 on my own anyway, so is annoying to be going to all these sessions and it not make much of a difference! Last cycle I was really happy as it happened on day 24 so was hoping for it to get better each cycle. Maybe next time will be better:shrug:

Oh ok I see. Yeah I guess that is a little bit late huh? How long are your cycles normally? Is there anything they can put you on to shorten them? Mine are about 30 days long. I ovulate usually day 17-18. They like to see the progesterone over a 10. On a medicated cycle, it is even better to see it over a 15. My last three readings were a 17.2, 15.2, and a 5 from last month boo!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yes, fingers crossed for Monday. What is a good number to get back from a progesterone check? I have no idea, here they just say "yes you ovulated" or "no you didn't" and don't give you any numbers. At least I didn't get any, anyway.
> 
> Yeah it is good I ovulated at least, but we're trying to get it down to a more normal time frame...I ov around day 36 on my own anyway, so is annoying to be going to all these sessions and it not make much of a difference! Last cycle I was really happy as it happened on day 24 so was hoping for it to get better each cycle. Maybe next time will be better:shrug:
> 
> Oh ok I see. Yeah I guess that is a little bit late huh? How long are your cycles normally? Is there anything they can put you on to shorten them? Mine are about 30 days long. I ovulate usually day 17-18. They like to see the progesterone over a 10. On a medicated cycle, it is even better to see it over a 15. My last three readings were a 17.2, 15.2, and a 5 from last month boo!!!Click to expand...

They are often around 50 days long. The only thing I've been offered is clomid to make me ovulate earlier - I don't know if that guarantees you a 'normal' ov time or just some general improvement. Still not sure I'm ready for that yet, like I said before about all the horrid side-effects you can get, plus the drying up of cm and the thinning of the womb lining...femara sounds way better!

Hopefully was just the HCG that stopped you ovulating before. Though it is mad that they won't test you later when you know you ov on day 17/18. I don't see how it's any skin off their noses to test you on CD 25 instead of CD 21, surely if anything it's better because it means their records will be more accurate! Sounds like your other readings were good though, especially if they were taken a few days early :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh yes, fingers crossed for Monday. What is a good number to get back from a progesterone check? I have no idea, here they just say "yes you ovulated" or "no you didn't" and don't give you any numbers. At least I didn't get any, anyway.
> 
> Yeah it is good I ovulated at least, but we're trying to get it down to a more normal time frame...I ov around day 36 on my own anyway, so is annoying to be going to all these sessions and it not make much of a difference! Last cycle I was really happy as it happened on day 24 so was hoping for it to get better each cycle. Maybe next time will be better:shrug:
> 
> Oh ok I see. Yeah I guess that is a little bit late huh? How long are your cycles normally? Is there anything they can put you on to shorten them? Mine are about 30 days long. I ovulate usually day 17-18. They like to see the progesterone over a 10. On a medicated cycle, it is even better to see it over a 15. My last three readings were a 17.2, 15.2, and a 5 from last month boo!!!Click to expand...
> 
> They are often around 50 days long. The only thing I've been offered is clomid to make me ovulate earlier - I don't know if that guarantees you a 'normal' ov time or just some general improvement. Still not sure I'm ready for that yet, like I said before about all the horrid side-effects you can get, plus the drying up of cm and the thinning of the womb lining...femara sounds way better!
> 
> Hopefully was just the HCG that stopped you ovulating before. Though it is mad that they won't test you later when you know you ov on day 17/18. I don't see how it's any skin off their noses to test you on CD 25 instead of CD 21, surely if anything it's better because it means their records will be more accurate! Sounds like your other readings were good though, especially if they were taken a few days early :)Click to expand...

When I first started having problems, my cycles would go about 45-60 days. The metformin helped shorten my cycle since I have PCOS. I have never tried Clomid but I do like the Femara and I have never had side effects besides a headache here and there. My Dr's office seems a little crazy I am afraid. They don't even check my follies or anything. They just give me the meds and do my progesterone checks. :shrug:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> When I first started having problems, my cycles would go about 45-60 days. The metformin helped shorten my cycle since I have PCOS. I have never tried Clomid but I do like the Femara and I have never had side effects besides a headache here and there. My Dr's office seems a little crazy I am afraid. They don't even check my follies or anything. They just give me the meds and do my progesterone checks. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I would've really liked to try metformin. My GP said if she were able to prescribe it, she'd have given it to me straight away, but you have to get it from a fertility specialist at the hospital. When I went for my appointment he refused me metformin, he said he only gave it to people who were drastically overweight. Annoying, as I'd heard a lot of good things from women who were similar weights to me.
> 
> Should you be having follicle checks? Can you change doctors?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> When I first started having problems, my cycles would go about 45-60 days. The metformin helped shorten my cycle since I have PCOS. I have never tried Clomid but I do like the Femara and I have never had side effects besides a headache here and there. My Dr's office seems a little crazy I am afraid. They don't even check my follies or anything. They just give me the meds and do my progesterone checks. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I would've really liked to try metformin. My GP said if she were able to prescribe it, she'd have given it to me straight away, but you have to get it from a fertility specialist at the hospital. When I went for my appointment he refused me metformin, he said he only gave it to people who were drastically overweight. Annoying, as I'd heard a lot of good things from women who were similar weights to me.
> 
> Should you be having follicle checks? Can you change doctors?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I really need a fertility specialist. She is just a normal OB. I was overweight when I started taking it but not obese. Just about 20lbs overweight. Now I am average weight and have kept it off so far. I think the Metformin would really be helpful, I wish you could get it.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> When I first started having problems, my cycles would go about 45-60 days. The metformin helped shorten my cycle since I have PCOS. I have never tried Clomid but I do like the Femara and I have never had side effects besides a headache here and there. My Dr's office seems a little crazy I am afraid. They don't even check my follies or anything. They just give me the meds and do my progesterone checks. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I would've really liked to try metformin. My GP said if she were able to prescribe it, she'd have given it to me straight away, but you have to get it from a fertility specialist at the hospital. When I went for my appointment he refused me metformin, he said he only gave it to people who were drastically overweight. Annoying, as I'd heard a lot of good things from women who were similar weights to me.
> 
> Should you be having follicle checks? Can you change doctors?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I really need a fertility specialist. She is just a normal OB. I was overweight when I started taking it but not obese. Just about 20lbs overweight. Now I am average weight and have kept it off so far. I think the Metformin would really be helpful, I wish you could get it.Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the same as me, I think that's about 1 1/2 stone (sorry I can't think in pounds!!) which I could do with losing, hence joining the gym recently! But he said he'd only give it to really, really overweight people which is annoying because PCOS is to do with insulin problems and you don't have to be obese to have the insulin issues.
> 
> Yeah if you can speak to someone who specialises I reckon that would help. I can never get to see the same GP and I hear different things every time about the PCOS. They just have no idea. Once I got to see a specialist she knew far more and even though I didn't take the clomid prescription, it was just really reassuring to have her confirm a lot of the things I'd read, which the GPs had told me were wrong!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> When I first started having problems, my cycles would go about 45-60 days. The metformin helped shorten my cycle since I have PCOS. I have never tried Clomid but I do like the Femara and I have never had side effects besides a headache here and there. My Dr's office seems a little crazy I am afraid. They don't even check my follies or anything. They just give me the meds and do my progesterone checks. :shrug:
> 
> Yeah I would've really liked to try metformin. My GP said if she were able to prescribe it, she'd have given it to me straight away, but you have to get it from a fertility specialist at the hospital. When I went for my appointment he refused me metformin, he said he only gave it to people who were drastically overweight. Annoying, as I'd heard a lot of good things from women who were similar weights to me.
> 
> Should you be having follicle checks? Can you change doctors?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I really need a fertility specialist. She is just a normal OB. I was overweight when I started taking it but not obese. Just about 20lbs overweight. Now I am average weight and have kept it off so far. I think the Metformin would really be helpful, I wish you could get it.Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the same as me, I think that's about 1 1/2 stone (sorry I can't think in pounds!!) which I could do with losing, hence joining the gym recently! But he said he'd only give it to really, really overweight people which is annoying because PCOS is to do with insulin problems and you don't have to be obese to have the insulin issues.
> 
> Yeah if you can speak to someone who specialises I reckon that would help. I can never get to see the same GP and I hear different things every time about the PCOS. They just have no idea. Once I got to see a specialist she knew far more and even though I didn't take the clomid prescription, it was just really reassuring to have her confirm a lot of the things I'd read, which the GPs had told me were wrong!Click to expand...
> 
> I got curious and wanted to learn myself and I found that 1 stone = 14 pounds. I weigh about 10.7 stone, I think?? I weigh 150 pounds. I would like to weigh about 130 pounds. Well I am glad she reassured you on some things. You are absolutely right on the insulin issues because even when I was at my smallest, 144 pounds, I could not get pregnant on my own and still had the insulin problems.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?

How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(

I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(
> 
> I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.Click to expand...

Hello ladies.again i'v bn busy NOT baby making!The pills messed up my skin,i changed to something similar that i've use b4,let's c how it goes.
sunshine-that sounds exactly like what they call Ov spotting.I hope something sticks.
AF yet smiler?me..mood swings that i dint even hv when pg,am hving then on bcpills.sucks!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(
> 
> I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies.again i'v bn busy NOT baby making!The pills messed up my skin,i changed to something similar that i've use b4,let's c how it goes.
> sunshine-that sounds exactly like what they call Ov spotting.I hope something sticks.
> AF yet smiler?me..mood swings that i dint even hv when pg,am hving then on bcpills.sucks!!Click to expand...

What pills do they have you on??


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(
> 
> I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies.again i'v bn busy NOT baby making!The pills messed up my skin,i changed to something similar that i've use b4,let's c how it goes.
> sunshine-that sounds exactly like what they call Ov spotting.I hope something sticks.
> AF yet smiler?me..mood swings that i dint even hv when pg,am hving then on bcpills.sucks!!Click to expand...
> 
> What pills do they have you on??Click to expand...

microgynon.i've taken it in the past,went well n gave me a nice skin,took another microgynon in a different country n my skin went crazy...is that possible??


----------



## Sunshine7125

So is that birth control? How come they have you on that


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(
> 
> I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.Click to expand...

Aw thanks hun. My journal is pretty long!! I can't quite seem to keep the entries to a reasonable length; don't really expect anyone to read it but it's good to get stuff off your chest :) Yeah I can still get pg when I ovulate late - both pregnancies I conceived around day 34 - 36. We realised this cycle that we did dtd the day of and the morning after ov so I was hopeful but as time goes on I am losing that hope:( AF is due on Weds, and I'm going on holiday on Thurs. Fabulous!!!

Really pleased the spotting is def gone Sunshine, that's great :thumbup: Let us know how you get on on Monday, how long did you say you usually have to wait for a response?

Hello again Mmleo! What other country did you take microgynon in, weird you had a diff reaction. Was it a long time ago you took it, maybe you reacted differently just because your body has changed since you last took it. How come you're on it now, are you having a break or is it to help with the over stimulation?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds about right, and sounds fairly similar to me. I put on a lot of weight these last 18 months as I just turned to food after the miscarriages :/ Last time I weighed myself I was about 11 stone, which must be around 155-160 pounds. I'd like to get to below 10 stone but not going to worry too much as I'm doing weight-training now and muscle weighs more than fat! Apparently muscle helps you to metabolise insulin better so hopefully it will help :) DH's cousin also has PCOS and she is just tiny, and also had lots of problems conceiving. How long did it take for you to get pg with your son?
> 
> How's the spotting, hope there hasn't been any more! I am feeling so, so crampy today it's quite sore :(
> 
> I am so sorry about the miscarriages. I wasn't aware of that. I see you have a journal, maybe it would help if I read it :blush: It took me 17 months to conceive my son but I conceived on the first round of Femara. Before that I was only on metformin. They finally did a progesterone check on me and realized that my levels were only about a 7. This is now round 4 of Femara and no baby yet :cry: I am still not spotting!! yay! For whatever reason I had that pink spotting, it was odd. But very glad it is gone and hasn't been back!! Since you ovulated late in the cycle, can you still get pregnant? I am not familiar with that part of it because when my cycles were so long I never ovulated at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks hun. My journal is pretty long!! I can't quite seem to keep the entries to a reasonable length; don't really expect anyone to read it but it's good to get stuff off your chest :) Yeah I can still get pg when I ovulate late - both pregnancies I conceived around day 34 - 36. We realised this cycle that we did dtd the day of and the morning after ov so I was hopeful but as time goes on I am losing that hope:( AF is due on Weds, and I'm going on holiday on Thurs. Fabulous!!!
> 
> Really pleased the spotting is def gone Sunshine, that's great :thumbup: Let us know how you get on on Monday, how long did you say you usually have to wait for a response?
> 
> Hello again Mmleo! What other country did you take microgynon in, weird you had a diff reaction. Was it a long time ago you took it, maybe you reacted differently just because your body has changed since you last took it. How come you're on it now, are you having a break or is it to help with the over stimulation?Click to expand...

I sure hope you get your BFP!! I will be anxious to see if your AF shows up! I will get my results the same day. I should know something by Monday afternoon. I am not feeling too confident about this month. I think I did ovulate but I really don't think it was very high....


----------



## Sunshine7125

edit - I usually feel bad when my levels get high and feel just fine. Not sure if that matters or not but certainly makes me doubtful


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> So is that birth control? How come they have you on that

bcpills r also used to help with cyst..but ofcoz i hv to c it to believe it.How r u ladies?


----------



## Mmleo

I live in East Africa,i used to take microgynon for bad AF cramps n it worked well + my skin was really smooth,went to the uk(in 2003) for some time n asked for the same but ofcoz it was made by different company n within a week my skin was showing the changes.This time i couldnt find the usual so i assumed things will be just fine but it wasnt.I've bn really gassy,tired all the time,mood swings as i mentioned..+ stomach aches tday as if am Ov'ing which i crazy coz tday is day 12 on the pill.Maybe i sh'd just try BD just in case there is an egg lol


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> edit - I usually feel bad when my levels get high and feel just fine. Not sure if that matters or not but certainly makes me doubtful

Do you usually feel bad so soon? You're only 3 dpo, maybe it's not long enough? You could be a 'slow riser' which I think I am! I can see from my charts that my levels don't shoot up immediately after ov, it takes a few days for my temps to get really high, which means it takes a few days for my progesterone levels to really increase. Which I don't _think_ is a bad thing...?



Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> So is that birth control? How come they have you on that
> 
> bcpills r also used to help with cyst..but ofcoz i hv to c it to believe it.How r u ladies?Click to expand...

Not feeling too confident then...? :hugs: must be so frustrating for you. Will you speak to them about changing the pill or do you have to have microgynon specifically?

TMI here possibly but I know with my last pregnancy I had some good symptoms - lots of cm, big boobs, cramps and mad mood swings! I've had some bad cramps the last few days and boobs are def bigger which gave me hope, but realised cm is normal and moods have been pretty even! So I think it is going to be a bfn on Weds :nope:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> edit - I usually feel bad when my levels get high and feel just fine. Not sure if that matters or not but certainly makes me doubtful
> 
> Do you usually feel bad so soon? You're only 3 dpo, maybe it's not long enough? You could be a 'slow riser' which I think I am! I can see from my charts that my levels don't shoot up immediately after ov, it takes a few days for my temps to get really high, which means it takes a few days for my progesterone levels to really increase. Which I don't _think_ is a bad thing...?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> So is that birth control? How come they have you on thatClick to expand...
> 
> bcpills r also used to help with cyst..but ofcoz i hv to c it to believe it.How r u ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> Not feeling too confident then...? :hugs: must be so frustrating for you. Will you speak to them about changing the pill or do you have to have microgynon specifically?
> 
> TMI here possibly but I know with my last pregnancy I had some good symptoms - lots of cm, big boobs, cramps and mad mood swings! I've had some bad cramps the last few days and boobs are def bigger which gave me hope, but realised cm is normal and moods have been pretty even! So I think it is going to be a bfn on Weds :nope:Click to expand...

Hey smiler..stay positive,u could get different symptoms this time.I wish u well this cycle.How do u know AF's due on wedn?is that according to ur norma cycle days/length?


----------



## Smiler82

You may as well bd if you feel like you're going to ov Mmleo, I don't know how quickly the pill stops you from ovulating? Sorry you feel so rubbish on it...could you not try a different pill? Aren't there like 30 different types or something?

Thank you for your good wishes :flower: I usually have 14 or 15 days between ov and AF and I sometimes spot the day before so could know by Tuesday if that happens.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I think it takes a few months on the pill to prevent pregnancy if I remember correctly. How long will they have you one it?

It may be too soon for me to feel anything. Last time I really felt it, it was after my blood had already been drawn so I will wait it out


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yeah I think it takes a few months on the pill to prevent pregnancy if I remember correctly. How long will they have you one it?
> 
> It may be too soon for me to feel anything. Last time I really felt it, it was after my blood had already been drawn so I will wait it out


Dr wants me to take it for 3months bt i wanted one or 2months max.If i ov that will b too bad coz we didnt bd.Scan will tell tmoro.i'll talk to dr n c what she thinks.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I know the first month I came off bc pills I ovulated really good but after that it went to crap because of my sydrome


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck for your scan Mmleo let us know how it goes.

Cracked and tested this morning...bfn. Don't feel pg at all, think I will be holidaying with the :witch: !!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Good luck for your scan Mmleo let us know how it goes.
> 
> Cracked and tested this morning...bfn. Don't feel pg at all, think I will be holidaying with the :witch: !!

How many dpo are you??


----------



## Smiler82

12 dpo...it could still be a little early I guess but am just going to prepare myself for AF now and just deal with it. I'm getting my nerves up a bit as my sister is due to give birth soon and was kind of hoping to be pg by then so it would make it easier, if that makes any sense :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Makes a lot of sense! My step sis is due in Feb and I was hoping I would be pregnant by then


----------



## Smiler82

Will you see her over Christmas? I'm getting a bit worried about that - she is due on the 31st Dec so the conversation is bound to turn to her over the dinner table. I think I'd also find it easier if they would talk to me about my losses but it just all gets brushed under the carpet and I'm the one who has to put a brave face on and act like it's all ok when it really isn't.

Temp dropped this morning and (TMI) cm looked like it had blood in it so I'm not even going to bother testing today. Just had a good old cry about it :cry: I'm so tired of this all now, I even said to DH I would take the clomid, I'm just so fed up of this every cycle :(

Sorry to moan on!! How is everyone else today?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I really think you should try the Clomid. It will really help I bet and maybe get your cycles more regular. I am sorry AF is coming:hugs: I got pregnant the very first time I took fertility pills so it is worth a shot for sure :flower: This is month 4 I have been on them this time. I just went and got my blood drawn. I will know my results this afternoon. It is 8:40 am here right now.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> I really think you should try the Clomid. It will really help I bet and maybe get your cycles more regular. I am sorry AF is coming:hugs: I got pregnant the very first time I took fertility pills so it is worth a shot for sure :flower: This is month 4 I have been on them this time. I just went and got my blood drawn. I will know my results this afternoon. It is 8:40 am here right now.

Yeah I think you're right...I've just had such a 'thing' about taking it, I am worried about the side effects but the constant thinking about ov is getting to me as are the bfns :( I will def ask about Femara though, it sounds better.

Fingers crossed for your results, I really hope you get a good reading. It's nearly 3pm here but I will log on this evening to find out :)


----------



## Mmleo

:wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I really think you should try the Clomid. It will really help I bet and maybe get your cycles more regular. I am sorry AF is coming:hugs: I got pregnant the very first time I took fertility pills so it is worth a shot for sure :flower: This is month 4 I have been on them this time. I just went and got my blood drawn. I will know my results this afternoon. It is 8:40 am here right now.
> 
> Yeah I think you're right...I've just had such a 'thing' about taking it, I am worried about the side effects but the constant thinking about ov is getting to me as are the bfns :( I will def ask about Femara though, it sounds better.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your results, I really hope you get a good reading. It's nearly 3pm here but I will log on this evening to find out :)Click to expand...

Yeah it may be 9pm your time before I know anything. Our time zones are quite a bit different huh? Femara is wonderful. She completely had me skip the Clomid because of the uterine lining issue


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:

Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I really think you should try the Clomid. It will really help I bet and maybe get your cycles more regular. I am sorry AF is coming:hugs: I got pregnant the very first time I took fertility pills so it is worth a shot for sure :flower: This is month 4 I have been on them this time. I just went and got my blood drawn. I will know my results this afternoon. It is 8:40 am here right now.
> 
> Yeah I think you're right...I've just had such a 'thing' about taking it, I am worried about the side effects but the constant thinking about ov is getting to me as are the bfns :( I will def ask about Femara though, it sounds better.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your results, I really hope you get a good reading. It's nearly 3pm here but I will log on this evening to find out :)Click to expand...

sorry abt AF.I think u sh'd go for it(clomid/femara) bt by the sound of it femara's better.,i'd def go for it.Before i knew what my problem was i almost bought clomid..am not even sure i can buy it.
I hope ur results r good sunshine...and i hope u timed it right.am hoping for a BFP from u ladies.Did u say ur son was 17months?am guessing u want a litle girl...me.,still thinking ab IVF bt am half way there..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> I really think you should try the Clomid. It will really help I bet and maybe get your cycles more regular. I am sorry AF is coming:hugs: I got pregnant the very first time I took fertility pills so it is worth a shot for sure :flower: This is month 4 I have been on them this time. I just went and got my blood drawn. I will know my results this afternoon. It is 8:40 am here right now.
> 
> Yeah I think you're right...I've just had such a 'thing' about taking it, I am worried about the side effects but the constant thinking about ov is getting to me as are the bfns :( I will def ask about Femara though, it sounds better.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your results, I really hope you get a good reading. It's nearly 3pm here but I will log on this evening to find out :)Click to expand...
> 
> sorry abt AF.I think u sh'd go for it(clomid/femara) bt by the sound of it femara's better.,i'd def go for it.Before i knew what my problem was i almost bought clomid..am not even sure i can buy it.
> I hope ur results r good sunshine...and i hope u timed it right.am hoping for a BFP from u ladies.Did u say ur son was 17months?am guessing u want a litle girl...me.,still thinking ab IVF bt am half way there..Click to expand...

I am super nervous about my results. I will post as soon as I find out. My son is 17 months and he is into everything! I wouldn't mind having a little girl :xmas3: especially for a Christmas baby! But I will be happy if I can just get pregnant again!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...

It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..Click to expand...

Can you get pregnant without the IVF or do you just want to go ahead and try it?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get pregnant without the IVF or do you just want to go ahead and try it?Click to expand...

I can get pg without IVF bt if we go au naturel,w'll be treating the cysts most of the time.I want to try it...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 3dpo her fx we get are bfps girls x x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get pregnant without the IVF or do you just want to go ahead and try it?Click to expand...
> 
> I can get pg without IVF bt if we go au naturel,w'll be treating the cysts most of the time.I want to try it...Click to expand...

Oh ok I see. That makes sense. My friend did it and got pregnant her first try!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls 3dpo her fx we get are bfps girls x x x

Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get pregnant without the IVF or do you just want to go ahead and try it?Click to expand...
> 
> I can get pg without IVF bt if we go au naturel,w'll be treating the cysts most of the time.I want to try it...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok I see. That makes sense. My friend did it and got pregnant her first try!!Click to expand...

Did she hve twins?I'd love to hv twins...bt am so scared of a disappointment..if it didnt work the 1st time..


----------



## Smiler82

Hello! You guys are always online when I'm not :D Mmleo that is so great the pill is working out for you, really great news how quickly the biggest cyst has shrunk :thumbup: So it'll be a couple of months on the pill and then straight onto IVF? Do you know much about the process, is it quite long? Do you get treatment for free where you are?

You sure about twins Mmleo?? That's another reason I'm nervous about clomid!! My friend didn't ovulate at all and she got twins from clomid. I do ovulate so wonder if that puts me at an even higher chance...eep :wacko:

Can't wait to hear from you Sunshine...rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls 3dpo her fx we get are bfps girls x x x

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hello! You guys are always online when I'm not :D Mmleo that is so great the pill is working out for you, really great news how quickly the biggest cyst has shrunk :thumbup: So it'll be a couple of months on the pill and then straight onto IVF? Do you know much about the process, is it quite long? Do you get treatment for free where you are?
> 
> You sure about twins Mmleo?? That's another reason I'm nervous about clomid!! My friend didn't ovulate at all and she got twins from clomid. I do ovulate so wonder if that puts me at an even higher chance...eep :wacko:
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you Sunshine...rooting for you :hugs:

Am v sure abt twins!If God blesses me with twins that'll be it!I'll be done n happy!I still dont understand how clomid works when it thins the endometrium..?or is the thinning just a side effect?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! You guys are always online when I'm not :D Mmleo that is so great the pill is working out for you, really great news how quickly the biggest cyst has shrunk :thumbup: So it'll be a couple of months on the pill and then straight onto IVF? Do you know much about the process, is it quite long? Do you get treatment for free where you are?
> 
> You sure about twins Mmleo?? That's another reason I'm nervous about clomid!! My friend didn't ovulate at all and she got twins from clomid. I do ovulate so wonder if that puts me at an even higher chance...eep :wacko:
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you Sunshine...rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> Am v sure abt twins!If God blesses me with twins that'll be it!I'll be done n happy!I still dont understand how clomid works when it thins the endometrium..?or is the thinning just a side effect?Click to expand...

Hehe well hopefully you will get what you wish for :) I think it scares me because we don't live near family and all our friends have kids and/or jobs so would be very hard on me on my own when DH is at work. My friend has a friend or family member round every day to help!

Yeah, the thinning of the lining is a side-effect. The only point of clomid is to force your body to ov - I think it blocks receptors in your brain or something to make your body think it needs to produce more and more hormones, then you ov. I don't know why it thins your lining, must be something to do with blocking the signals. I was just reading up on it and apparently it doesn't affect everyone, but I guess you just don't know til you try it eh...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> :wave: just came back from the hospital n the results look good.the cysts hv shrunk alot,no new ones...am so happy.Am thinking of staying on the pill for 2 cycles without break so no AF in between.Am so happy :yipee:
> 
> Yay!! So happy for u. So the pill will shrink them and then in a few months you can come off them and try for baby?Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt even sound like i need to wait many months,in one month the biggest one hs shrunk from 6cm to 2.9cm.sounds good!Am thinking of going straight to IVF..Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get pregnant without the IVF or do you just want to go ahead and try it?Click to expand...
> 
> I can get pg without IVF bt if we go au naturel,w'll be treating the cysts most of the time.I want to try it...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok I see. That makes sense. My friend did it and got pregnant her first try!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did she hve twins?I'd love to hv twins...bt am so scared of a disappointment..if it didnt work the 1st time..Click to expand...

She is only having 1. It's a boy. Due Jan 12th!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! You guys are always online when I'm not :D Mmleo that is so great the pill is working out for you, really great news how quickly the biggest cyst has shrunk :thumbup: So it'll be a couple of months on the pill and then straight onto IVF? Do you know much about the process, is it quite long? Do you get treatment for free where you are?
> 
> You sure about twins Mmleo?? That's another reason I'm nervous about clomid!! My friend didn't ovulate at all and she got twins from clomid. I do ovulate so wonder if that puts me at an even higher chance...eep :wacko:
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you Sunshine...rooting for you :hugs:
> 
> Am v sure abt twins!If God blesses me with twins that'll be it!I'll be done n happy!I still dont understand how clomid works when it thins the endometrium..?or is the thinning just a side effect?Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe well hopefully you will get what you wish for :) I think it scares me because we don't live near family and all our friends have kids and/or jobs so would be very hard on me on my own when DH is at work. My friend has a friend or family member round every day to help!
> 
> Yeah, the thinning of the lining is a side-effect. The only point of clomid is to force your body to ov - I think it blocks receptors in your brain or something to make your body think it needs to produce more and more hormones, then you ov. I don't know why it thins your lining, must be something to do with blocking the signals. I was just reading up on it and apparently it doesn't affect everyone, but I guess you just don't know til you try it eh...Click to expand...

Yeah I have heard the same thing. I wouldn't mind trying it, just scared of my lining getting too thin. And my dr never checks that :growlmad: so that makes me super nervous


----------



## Mmleo

It must be super hard to look after 2 infants at the same time.But that's not something i worry abt...will manage.I wonder how they decide how many embryos to place in a womb..i cant wait to hve my 1st appointment so i can ask all these Qs.,i guess am decided which way to go.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> It must be super hard to look after 2 infants at the same time.But that's not something i worry abt...will manage.I wonder how they decide how many embryos to place in a womb..i cant wait to hve my 1st appointment so i can ask all these Qs.,i guess am decided which way to go.

When can you set up your first appt? I think they put 3 in my friend and only one survived. I am worried about having two in diapers. We bought our son a little potty he can use but so far he just plays with it haha. I figure we will manage somehow. I am not sure if we are financially stable enough but we will make it work somehow.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> It must be super hard to look after 2 infants at the same time.But that's not something i worry abt...will manage.I wonder how they decide how many embryos to place in a womb..i cant wait to hve my 1st appointment so i can ask all these Qs.,i guess am decided which way to go.
> 
> When can you set up your first appt? I think they put 3 in my friend and only one survived. I am worried about having two in diapers. We bought our son a little potty he can use but so far he just plays with it haha. I figure we will manage somehow. I am not sure if we are financially stable enough but we will make it work somehow.Click to expand...

probably soon after i've finished this cycle.Another 2-3wks.I think w'd be ok,living cost isnt expensive where we are,i work for myself so i can afford to be off-work whenever,plus i wanted onother baby when my son was 6-7months.i wonder how they decide how many.
smiler:the treatment isnt free here,nothing is free here,we were both surprised when our insuranse paid for the laparoscopy,wasnt expected.We pay for all our dr's appointments,medication etc.How abt u guys,do u get this treatments for free?
sunshine:the potty thing...mine at 18months.,no chance n it is crazy coz he was using it at 7 n 8months!somethings u cant rush lol


----------



## Smiler82

Bless! 18 months is fairly young isn't it? I don't really know...my niece is 2 and she still wears nappies but I don't know if they've started to try and potty train yet. Hopefully your son will get the hang of it in the nick of time Sunshine :) Don't worry about money - well try not to anyway! It will work out somehow, we've had plenty of scary times but always seem to pull through. 

Mmleo it's kind of free here, but not. Our taxes go towards the national health service (NHS) so everyone has access to a doctor when they need it (though waiting lists are usually long!). Operations, blood tests, scans etc etc are free. The only thing you have to pay extra for sometimes are prescriptions but depends. Re fertility treatment I might have to pay the prescription charge for clomid, not sure. IVF on the NHS comes with pretty strict rules since the money for it comes out of the public purse like you have to be in a certain age range, no kids already etc. Some areas you're only allowed 1 shot, other areas you can have 3 attempts. Depends on your local authority and how they want to budget. Privately it is thousands so I hope we don't end up going that far as we def won't be able to afford it!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls!!! Progesterone was 16.1 yay!! I really hope this is good news. It's been high before and resulted in no pregnancy so I am trying to not get my hopes up!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ok girls!!! Progesterone was 16.1 yay!! I really hope this is good news. It's been high before and resulted in no pregnancy so I am trying to not get my hopes up!

That's a start!Let's get excited anyway...:happydance:.,that means u OV'd right?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Progesterone was 16.1 yay!! I really hope this is good news. It's been high before and resulted in no pregnancy so I am trying to not get my hopes up!
> 
> That's a start!Let's get excited anyway...:happydance:.,that means u OV'd right?Click to expand...

Yes mam!!! That means I definitely did ovulate :wohoo:

Hope this brings a BFP along with it! We didn't do very good on our timing this month but hope it worked. We bd on days 10,13,14,16, and 17


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Bless! 18 months is fairly young isn't it? I don't really know...my niece is 2 and she still wears nappies but I don't know if they've started to try and potty train yet. Hopefully your son will get the hang of it in the nick of time Sunshine :) Don't worry about money - well try not to anyway! It will work out somehow, we've had plenty of scary times but always seem to pull through.
> 
> Mmleo it's kind of free here, but not. Our taxes go towards the national health service (NHS) so everyone has access to a doctor when they need it (though waiting lists are usually long!). Operations, blood tests, scans etc etc are free. The only thing you have to pay extra for sometimes are prescriptions but depends. Re fertility treatment I might have to pay the prescription charge for clomid, not sure. IVF on the NHS comes with pretty strict rules since the money for it comes out of the public purse like you have to be in a certain age range, no kids already etc. Some areas you're only allowed 1 shot, other areas you can have 3 attempts. Depends on your local authority and how they want to budget. Privately it is thousands so I hope we don't end up going that far as we def won't be able to afford it!!

I used to wonder what NHS stands for.,it makes sens now.I remember being to the dr's a few times in the Uk n hving the scans n blood work b4 i conceived..n we spent £ hundreds,the equivalent pays for much more here ie;laparoscopy which we were told if we wanted to hv it in the uk it'd be £ thousands!U'll not end up going that far..had u used/taken any fertility treatments with ur pgs?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Progesterone was 16.1 yay!! I really hope this is good news. It's been high before and resulted in no pregnancy so I am trying to not get my hopes up!
> 
> That's a start!Let's get excited anyway...:happydance:.,that means u OV'd right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mam!!! That means I definitely did ovulate :wohoo:
> 
> Hope this brings a BFP along with it! We didn't do very good on our timing this month but hope it worked. We bd on days 10,13,14,16, and 17Click to expand...

fingers xd for u sunshine.i hve to sleep now.All the best to all of u.,we chat tmoro x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls!!! Progesterone was 16.1 yay!! I really hope this is good news. It's been high before and resulted in no pregnancy so I am trying to not get my hopes up!
> 
> That's a start!Let's get excited anyway...:happydance:.,that means u OV'd right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mam!!! That means I definitely did ovulate :wohoo:
> 
> Hope this brings a BFP along with it! We didn't do very good on our timing this month but hope it worked. We bd on days 10,13,14,16, and 17Click to expand...
> 
> fingers xd for u sunshine.i hve to sleep now.All the best to all of u.,we chat tmoro xClick to expand...

Thank u :hugs: sleep well. Talk to u in the morning


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay Sunshine!!! That's great news :) Have been dying to get online and find out! I work freelance so usually am at home but today I had to go into an office. So which day did you ov on? With both my pregnancies we conceived with a 3-4 day gap between dtd and o so hopefully you caught the egg this month:thumbup:

Mmleo no I didn't have any treatment to get pg before. I was really hoping not to need any help but these last few days have been coming round more to the idea of it, I'm just getting a bit tired of it all now!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Oh yay Sunshine!!! That's great news :) Have been dying to get online and find out! I work freelance so usually am at home but today I had to go into an office. So which day did you ov on? With both my pregnancies we conceived with a 3-4 day gap between dtd and o so hopefully you caught the egg this month:thumbup:
> 
> Mmleo no I didn't have any treatment to get pg before. I was really hoping not to need any help but these last few days have been coming round more to the idea of it, I'm just getting a bit tired of it all now!

Freelance! I would love to do that :thumbup: Sadly, I can't stand my job haha. I ov'd on day 17 and we dtd on all around it and that day also so hoping it worked!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yay Sunshine!!! That's great news :) Have been dying to get online and find out! I work freelance so usually am at home but today I had to go into an office. So which day did you ov on? With both my pregnancies we conceived with a 3-4 day gap between dtd and o so hopefully you caught the egg this month:thumbup:
> 
> Mmleo no I didn't have any treatment to get pg before. I was really hoping not to need any help but these last few days have been coming round more to the idea of it, I'm just getting a bit tired of it all now!
> 
> Freelance! I would love to do that :thumbup: Sadly, I can't stand my job haha. I ov'd on day 17 and we dtd on all around it and that day also so hoping it worked!Click to expand...

Haha yeah it has its good sides and bad sides :) Would you freelance in what you do already or do something else? I'm hoping it was the right choice for me to go freelance, was made redundant but instead of job hunting I thought this'd be better for the flexibility of having a baby...

Looks to me like you dtd exactly the right time, fingers crossed!! Only 7 days til testing :winkwink:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I would freelance in something else definitely. Right now I just do office work and sit at a desk and work for a big boss man lol

I sure hope it was good timing. I don't get a lot of fertile looking cm.. makes me wonder


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> I would freelance in something else definitely. Right now I just do office work and sit at a desk and work for a big boss man lol
> 
> I sure hope it was good timing. I don't get a lot of fertile looking cm.. makes me wonder

Yeah, have to say I don't miss being under the thumb of someone else!! But I don't get any benefits working for myself, no company pension, sick pay etc so it's not all great. But I'm definitely more relaxed than I used to be, which hopefully will help the baby making :)

Well I guess as long as there was some fertile cm 'up there' if you know what I mean!! Not everyone gets tons of it, I know I don't and I've been pg twice, and you've been pg once before too so fingers crossed. All it takes is one strong swimmer eh :) But I guess just try to keep a level head about it - I'm not very good at doing that and keep getting myself so upset!!

Have you decided when you'll test, will you wait til you're late?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls has anyone ever been really dry down there at 5dpo x x x


----------



## Smiler82

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls has anyone ever been really dry down there at 5dpo x x x

Hiya,

I can't remember exactly from my pregnant cycles...first time I was pg I didn't even realise til 6 weeks (!) so I guess I didn't have anything worth noting. With my 2nd pregnancy I didn't notice anything much in the 1st half of the 2ww, then prob from about 8ish dpo it really increased and made me think I must be pg. Sorry if this is TMI here but it was bright, bright yellow which was another big clue for me.

This cycle I did have an increase in cm from pretty much 1 dpo so I was hopeful, but it started to dry up about 10 - 11 dpo and no luck this time. I'd say try not to read too much into anything at this early stage, just see how it goes....fingers crossed x


----------



## caz & bob

only thing i have taken this month is 2 spoonfuls of honey and cinnamon to boost my fertility do you think it could be that because i am never dry down there with my first pregnancy i don't remember haha with my ectopic don't remember that to haha x x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will be testing Monday, the 12th!!! Hubby wants me to test before he leaves for work which makes me super nervous especially knowing that it may not be positive. But we won't know until we test lol. He will be off work all weekend and he said I can't touch a test until Monday haha. That is when AF is due.


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha Sunshine :D It's good he'll be there to stop you! I am terrible, I usually sneak a test into my dressing gown pocket the night before so DH can't stop me! Ooh I am so excited for you...I'm going to New York tomorrow but back on Monday 12th so will be eager to log on when I get home and find out! :dust:


Caz - I read a thread on here about honey and cinnamon, I've been having it on my toast some mornings :) I thought the point of that was just to increase your blood flow to your reproductive organs? Not sure really. I just had a look in my Taking Charge of your Fertility book and it says when your cm dries up after ov, it's because progesterone has taken over in your body, which makes sense...not sure if it's a sign one way or another :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ohhhh NEW YORK!! Have fun! That sounds like a great time! Travel safely!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Ohhhh NEW YORK!! Have fun! That sounds like a great time! Travel safely!!

Thank you!! I'm rushing to get work finished now (clearly not succeeding haha) then got to pack...really nervous as I hate flying but will be worth it :) After this month's disappointment am looking forward to a few cheeky cocktails :thumbup:

Good luck testing really hope it is your month xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!! I really hope I am. I am having some symptoms today but I am pretty sure it is just related to the progesterone being high. Progesterone is cruel!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u!! I really hope I am. I am having some symptoms today but I am pretty sure it is just related to the progesterone being high. Progesterone is cruel!!!

Hi there.How r the symptoms coming along sunshine??and TWW??the one thing am not missing is the TWW,i've almost forgotten how horrible it can be..but stay in there,u r close enough.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you!! No symptoms at all! I am not feeling very hopeful. The only thing I had last night was some cramping and backaches but that can be PMS.... I cried this morning because I just felt like I was out this month too


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank you!! No symptoms at all! I am not feeling very hopeful. The only thing I had last night was some cramping and backaches but that can be PMS.... I cried this morning because I just felt like I was out this month too

oh no...!dont cry:hugs:,the cycle isnt over yet..and you hve so many months to come,and trust me one of them is gona be a very gd month for u.give it few more days.hve u tested yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

No I haven't tested yet. Im too scared too :( I'm not one that cries much so Hubby was like what's wrong lol I guess I worried him


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> No I haven't tested yet. Im too scared too :( I'm not one that cries much so Hubby was like what's wrong lol I guess I worried him

i know what u mean,for as long as i remember i,ve cried bt only when AF shows up..just two more days...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I guess I will look forward to Christmas and try not to stress about it. I just figured I would have symptoms by now if I was pregnant


----------



## ct6172

Today I'm 5 DPO and I'm trying really hard not to think much about it. I'm happy I found this forum as it has helped ease my mind on a few things. I have always had a 28 day cycle and the last two OPK's (have only used them these last 2) have been right on target. The last 5 years after going off the pill, I have always had PMS symptoms the entire 2wks before the witch's time. However, this month...... I have no symptoms other than bbs are just a little tender but nothing compared to PMS. I sure am hoping BFP it would be a great birthday and Christmas present.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck!! That's what I'm hoping for as well! its hard to not worry about it. I'm 9 doo with no symptoms at all


----------



## VMAG

Hey ladies! I am back again...3 dpo! We tried everything this month so I'm really hopeful-just a little concerned because my temps didn't go up very high. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies...how is everyone?sunshine?tested yet??u r almost there..am getting excited for u...am not even in this cycle bt am dreaming of babies..:dust: to all of u ladies!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks mmleo! I am not feeling it this month.. Pretty sure it will be negative but will find out for sure Monday morning. Hubby won't let me test until then. Haha he's funny sometimes. I have already prepared myself for it to be negative but that's ok... I know I am ovulating and it will happen when it is supposed to. How are you doing??


----------



## VMAG

I like your outlook Sunshine. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

It took 17 months with my son so I have learned to be a very patient person.. We are on month 5 this time and even though the fertility meds have not worked as quickly as I thought they should, I can't get discouraged because it will just be more stressful....


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thanks mmleo! I am not feeling it this month.. Pretty sure it will be negative but will find out for sure Monday morning. Hubby won't let me test until then. Haha he's funny sometimes. I have already prepared myself for it to be negative but that's ok... I know I am ovulating and it will happen when it is supposed to. How are you doing??

am ok thanks,feeling better n better ont he bcpills,no more mood swings!I guess it coz i know it is working on my cysts.Whatever happens let us know...i do agree.,when time is right it'll happen.monday is here..almost.I cant believe am still not sure abt IVF..i need to chat with someone who,s done it n maybe i'll feel different


----------



## Sunshine7125

From earlier.. Im not late yet?? See anything?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> View attachment 310311
> 
> 
> From earlier.. Im not late yet?? See anything?

ohhh yes i c it!!:happydance:!!can i say Congrats yet??


----------



## Mmleo

IT is def there sunshine!!lucky lucky u babe!!Congrats will come with ur permission!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will re-test in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> View attachment 310383
> 
> 
> I will re-test in the morning :thumbup:

do that just to make sure but it really looks good!all the best!!dont panic,relax n say a prayer!what time is it where u r?


----------



## Sunshine7125

It is 3:45pm. I didn't use first morning urine either.. I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> It is 3:45pm. I didn't use first morning urine either.. I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!

here it is almost 1am(monday).it'll be darker def.we chat tmoro n am so happy.My turn coming soon God willing.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will pray for you! I am scared to death of miscarriage but I can't think that way right now.. Just be happy for what God has done. Good night =)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I will pray for you! I am scared to death of miscarriage but I can't think that way right now.. Just be happy for what God has done. Good night =)

relax...be happy!everything will work out fine!gd day.so happy!


----------



## VMAG

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! YAYYYYY SUNSHINE!!! :yipee:


----------



## VMAG

I drank 4 glasses of wine at a Christmas party last night on 4 dpo. I am KICKING MYSELF today for it. Do you think I destroyed my odds?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Nooo way girl. I had a margarita on 8 dpo... now i feel bad for it


----------



## VMAG

At least it was just 1. That was my plan but then I had 4! You are definitely fine. I have been watching your posts for months and I have to say, when I saw your BFP I was SO excited. My fingers are crossed for you. :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awww thank you... that's sweet. I was really discouraged and pessimistic which is probably a result of my first go round with my ds. It took us 17 months of trying and we conceived the 18th month finally...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Infertility has taught me to be a patient person but on the flip side I always assume the worst so I am not as disappointed (not a good quality of mine)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Infertility has taught me to be a patient person but on the flip side I always assume the worst so I am not as disappointed (not a good quality of mine)

hello sunshine.am back from work...how r u tdy??r u like smiling all the time n still cant believe it??and Officiellement CONGRATS!!U deserve the best!:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u!! My tests aren't getting any darker so they did some Bloodwork about an hour ago. I should know something soon...


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u!! My tests aren't getting any darker so they did some Bloodwork about an hour ago. I should know something soon...

how long do u hv to wait for the results?


----------



## ct6172

Congrats Sunshine!!! Was happy to sign in this morning and see two BFP's from threads I have been following. I am DPO 9 today. Sat I woke with some cramping and low back pain, Sunday the same but lighter and by afternoon it was gone. I really don't want to read anything into this as this cycle has been totally different. I don't have any acne at all showing up, bb's are still tender. I am noticing an increase in nausea, usually when I get up in the wee hours and in the early morning. My PMS symptoms it's usually nausea all day/night from the start of "O" the entire time up till the witch comes. Usually my mood during this time is very sensitive and I'm not noticing that either. I am going to test on Friday, the witch is due Sat and she comes like clockwork. Just scared to see the "not pregnant" words. I just hate that our mind and bodies play tricks :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

I should know something pretty quickly. Very nervous and hope this is a sticky bean!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I should know something pretty quickly. Very nervous and hope this is a sticky bean!

everything crossed for ur sticky one!!:dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u still waiting on Dr


----------



## Smiler82

OMG!! Sunshine!! I totally see those lines...how are you? You had blood results yet?? Really, really hope all is ok, am so happy to come back from my holiday to see those photos :D Let us know how you are xxxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler - Hi!! Did you have fun? So glad you are back :) My results were a 39 which is ok for as early as I am. They are going to re-test me on Wednesday and my numbers need to double.. I am scared because my tests are not getting any darker and I feel like they should be....


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler - Hi!! Did you have fun? So glad you are back :) My results were a 39 which is ok for as early as I am. They are going to re-test me on Wednesday and my numbers need to double.. I am scared because my tests are not getting any darker and I feel like they should be....

Hey! I had a fantastic time thanks, is really what I needed. NYC was so much fun and we were really lucky to have great weather. Was a bit mad as we only had 3 full days there so we barely slept but was def worth it!!!

Oh hun I know there is just no point in me saying try not to worry, of course you will worry and I know I would too. Perhaps you've been drinking too much water and it's diluting your urine? Did you only test for the first time on Monday? That was only yesterday! Doesn't the hcg double every 2-3 days or something, so maybe it's just going to be a few more days til there is enough in your urine to get a really dark line. If it's stressing you out maybe you should just stop testing. You got a positive hpt and blood test, so it's 100% certain you are, so try not to question it too much and take a deep breath and just take really good care of yourself. How is your hubby, I bet he is so excited :) x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Here is one from Sun, Mon, and today. Tell me what you think


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> View attachment 311192
> 
> 
> Here is one from Sun, Mon, and today. Tell me what you think

Definitely getting darker hun :hugs: I really think it just needs more time to get really dark. My last bfp I forget exactly which day I took it but it wasn't really dark either, and the doc didn't want to confirm it with a blood test, they say a positive is a positive. Is your next blood test on Wednesday tomorrow, or next week?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) it is tomorrow. They said my number needs to be around an 80 or higher. I am hopeful since todays test was slightly darker that my levels are definitely going up!


----------



## Smiler82

I can def see an increase, particularly from Sunday to today - which fits in with what I've read about it taking a couple of days for hcg to increase. I am so so happy for you right now, though have got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Are you have it first thing in the morning and get the results the same day?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes they will draw it around 8:30am and they will run it in about an hour. Yesterday it took them 4 hours to get it to me because the dr had to see my number first to see if she recommended anything... I should know by noon!


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck hun, fingers toes arms and legs all crossed for you!! Let us know asap how things are going. Treat yourself to something tonight, a lovely bubble bath with candles or something :) x


----------



## VMAG

OMG-someone please help. Countdown to Preg just changed my ovulation day on my chart to 3 days later and now I totally missed the mark. :(. We did so good this month for the first time. :( How could this happen?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well the good news is sperm can live for 3-5 days so you still have a chance!!


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG said:


> OMG-someone please help. Countdown to Preg just changed my ovulation day on my chart to 3 days later and now I totally missed the mark. :(. We did so good this month for the first time. :( How could this happen?

Aww sorry hun. This happens to me sometimes as well. Is there any way we can see your chart? I tried clicking the image in your sig but it said the page was private. Sunshine is right though, sperm can survive for a few days in the right conditions xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think u will still be ok!!


----------



## VMAG

I checked everything in my privacy settings so my info is public so I don't know y it can't be viewed. I had a pos opk on CD 16 and neg on 17. My temperature didn't begin riding until 19 and went even higher at 21. We bc like crazy from CD9 to 17. All other symptoms pointed to OV earlier and. I only started charting my bbt with a regular thermometer on CD 15. I'm so confused. Originally CTP said my ovulation day was CD17 but today it changed to CD 20.


----------



## VMAG

And also, Ovacue said CD13 ??? Oral only. My name on countdown to pregnancy is VanessaG. That may help. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry hun, still can't see the chart, it says the chart has been made private by the owner?

Is this the first time you've tried bbt? I don't take my temp in the early part of my cycle as there's not a lot of point, but I think leaving it til day 15 to start temping is possibly a little too late for the software to have enough info to give you an accurate reading. Also I would really recommend getting a proper bbt thermometer, are you using a mercury one? I reckon if you had other signs of ovulation plus the positive ov stick then you probably did ov when you thought you did.


----------



## VMAG

I agree! I wasn't even going to do BBT (needed a break from all of the charting so I rented the Ovacue) but the Ovacue totally confused me because it was so early. I didn't buy the vaginal sensor so I just needed something to confirm ovulation...and then this happened lol. I do have a BBT thermometer but I accidentally used my reg thermometer for the 1st reading so I wanted to stay consistent. This stuff never gets easier.


----------



## Sunshine7125

When can u test?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> View attachment 311192
> 
> 
> Here is one from Sun, Mon, and today. Tell me what you think

it so getting darker....not to worry!!how r u tday??


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm good. How r u??


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there.I finished my 1st cycle of bcpilss tday so :witch: sh'd show up in abt 3 days if all is good.I almost dont want to take the 2nd bt i dont think my dr will be so happy with that.
smiler!nice to hv u back..it feels like u,ve bn away for ever.it sounds like u had a great time!am happy for u.ur AF showed up b4 u left right??
VMAG,am so sure it's coz u started temping late and the countdown uses the information u give to predict ur OV.I'd believe the OPK.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Will this be the last month you have to take the bc pills?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Will this be the last month you have to take the bc pills?

dr want me to take them for 2 or 3 months.will try.How r u feeling sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I feel ok today. Symptoms so far is just really tired and boobs hurt. The Dr just called me and reminded me to come in for my follow up Bloodwork. Hoping my levels double!!


----------



## VMAG

YAY! I figured out how to make my charts public!!! Take a look if you have a chance.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I tried.. It wouldn't let me in :(


----------



## VMAG

Oh man! I have no idea what's up with this thing.


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Mmleo! Yeah had a fab trip but is really nice to be home back with DH :) Aww so soppy haha. Yes AF arrived a couple of days before we left. It was a bit weird though - TMI here but on the first day I had this really horrid stringy clot thing (sorry that is yuk) then it got lighter and turned to this brown sticky stuff I had after both my mc's. So I was worried that maybe I had lost an early pregnancy, but I did do a test before AF arrived and it was negative so all I can do is just count it as a slightly strange period and think no more about it.

How about you Mmleo, how's things? I know you're on the pills for a bit longer but are you still feeling a bit uncertain about the IVF? What about your DH?

Sunshine - hoping all is well with you, had the results yet?

VMAG - have got no idea what the ovacue is, is it like a more advanced opk? Do you prefer it to bbt charting? I'm sure you'll still be ok this cycle, how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am still waiting on the results... My levels need to be around a 78 if they doubled! Hoping they are!


----------



## TerriLynn

4 DPO. and absolutely no symptoms. However, the last 2 months I felt like I have had all of the pregnancy symptoms in my 2WW, but AF always came. So this time, I'm hoping that maybe because I am not having any symptoms, I will get a BFP! Crazy, right???;)

Best of luck and baby dust to all!:):thumbup:


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am still waiting on the results... My levels need to be around a 78 if they doubled! Hoping they are!

hello sunshine.How is everything?hopefully ur hcg went up by now..me.AF just showed up which is good.the earlier the better.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey mmleo :) my levels are a 113 now!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Hey mmleo :) my levels are a 113 now!

way to go!!!how excited r u??how i wish to be in ur shoes..!am trying to create my boy's ticker/tracker n not so successful.how do u do it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm excited but nervous still.. I got mine from thebump.com they have a lot of tickers :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm excited but nervous still.. I got mine from thebump.com they have a lot of tickers :)

 i just bn bt it seems i hve to be american to register..or i dont know how to.being nervous is normal as u know..increased symptoms yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Im not registered on there either :) but it still let me somehow. My boobs are sore. Lots of cm sorry tmi and headaches. That's it so far :(


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Im not registered on there either :) but it still let me somehow. My boobs are sore. Lots of cm sorry tmi and headaches. That's it so far :(

i'll try again..how is ur appetite?am still so confused abt IVF..did u say u had a friend who conceived by IVF?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm eating about the same. Get really bad indigestion yuck... Yeah she had IVF this year and she is due Jan 12


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm eating about the same. Get really bad indigestion yuck... Yeah she had IVF this year and she is due Jan 12

how long had she bn TTC for??


----------



## Sunshine7125

1 year then they figured out she had bad fallopian tubes so she did ivf one time and she's prego :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> 1 year then they figured out she had bad fallopian tubes so she did ivf one time and she's prego :)

How lucky!i'll take this one months of bcpills to think abt this seriously.to be honest am not sure i want to do the 2nd month.,bt again 1 month isnt enough.but i've also read that the chances of getting pg r higher right after stopping the pills.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My OB suggested that to me also so yes its true about coming off the pills :) I will be so happy when you get to start trying!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone
sorry haven't been on much the last couple of days, FIL had a small heart attack so has been a bit crazy and looking after DH, and still suffering a bit from jet lag!!

Sunshine that's so great your levels are going up!!! How are you feeling?

Mmleo maybe you should do the 2nd month of pills if that's what's been recommended...I know it's so hard to wait to try but does longer on the pills means the less chance you have of developing cysts when you come off them?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler sorry to hear about your FIL. Hope all is better! I am feeling pretty good. I keep taking tests because I don't feel very pregnant haha. I just took another one this morning so I feel better. If I can just get through the next few weeks until the ultrasound I will be ok even if that means testing every week haha. Hubby is about to kill me for buying all these tests!


----------



## Smiler82

Haha well just don't tell him then ;) It takes a while to really feel pg though, I felt like that with both of my pregnancies. Took at least a week for it to really sink in, then once I hit 6ish weeks all the symptoms came along so hopefully in a couple of weeks you'll be feeling it more.

FIL is home now which is great, DH was so worried and upset, also angry too because his dad doesn't really eat well, doesn't exercise etc and DH was cross with him for letting himself get to the point of a heart attack. But I guess you get angry with someone when you really care about them don't you. Hopefully it was the wake up call he needs to get healthy. All DH kept saying after he got the call was, I want our kids to know their grandad :(


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hey Mmleo! Yeah had a fab trip but is really nice to be home back with DH :) Aww so soppy haha. Yes AF arrived a couple of days before we left. It was a bit weird though - TMI here but on the first day I had this really horrid stringy clot thing (sorry that is yuk) then it got lighter and turned to this brown sticky stuff I had after both my mc's. So I was worried that maybe I had lost an early pregnancy, but I did do a test before AF arrived and it was negative so all I can do is just count it as a slightly strange period and think no more about it.
> 
> How about you Mmleo, how's things? I know you're on the pills for a bit longer but are you still feeling a bit uncertain about the IVF? What about your DH?
> 
> Sunshine - hoping all is well with you, had the results yet?
> 
> VMAG - have got no idea what the ovacue is, is it like a more advanced opk? Do you prefer it to bbt charting? I'm sure you'll still be ok this cycle, how many dpo are you now?

Hi.i am on the pill for one or 2 more months,and am feeling great..mood swings gone!i know am complaining abt how long i hv to wait bt it is worth it.I am still unsure abt IVF,i;ll go n hv a chat with my dr again n c what she thinks.,What would u do smiler?
sorry abr ur FIL..i hope all goes well..and yes ur kids will know their grand dad God willing.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Smiler sorry to hear about your FIL. Hope all is better! I am feeling pretty good. I keep taking tests because I don't feel very pregnant haha. I just took another one this morning so I feel better. If I can just get through the next few weeks until the ultrasound I will be ok even if that means testing every week haha. Hubby is about to kill me for buying all these tests!

that's so funny(testing all the time).,i remember going into the loo every chance i get to check if there is no spotting.i was really paranoid.each stage has its fears as u know.bt u'll be fine..


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls, I just wanted to let you know that I took 2 First Response Early Result tests this morning and both were :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Omg Congrats!! Post pics if u can :) love to see BFPs!


----------



## VMAG

How do I even post a pic??? HAHAHAH I received a Master's in computing and I have no clue how to do that on this page. So I am sure you have done research...how likely is it for the pregnancy to be successful if you get the positive before your missed period? I'm SO nervous! It feels too good to be true.


----------



## VMAG

Oh...I'll just put it as my profile pic :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I got my positive before my missed period too :) you click on the paperclip icon and download the attachment from your files and then click on the paperclip icon again and it should be in the dropdown menu and you click it and it uploads to your post if that makes any sense haha I'm terrible at explaining things! Are u worried about miscarriage? I worry too.


----------



## VMAG

I am very afraid! I just read that the odds for a chemical pregnancy for your first pregnancy are 50-60%. Especially if it is before you miss AF. Yikes! Why can't I just let myself be happy?
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## andreabeth

Hello, 
Well, today I am 4dpo and I am experiencing major cramps, backache, increased CM, and bloating. I havent had a period since August so I dont know if this is AF or not......


----------



## Sunshine7125

VMAG said:


> I am very afraid! I just read that the odds for a chemical pregnancy for your first pregnancy are 50-60%. Especially if it is before you miss AF. Yikes! Why can't I just let myself be happy?

Whoa! Great lines!! Congrats! Don't be scared! My first one was a sticky bean :) how long were you trying


----------



## Sunshine7125

andreabeth said:


> Hello,
> Well, today I am 4dpo and I am experiencing major cramps, backache, increased CM, and bloating. I havent had a period since August so I dont know if this is AF or not......

FX'ed for you! How come no period since August?


----------



## VMAG

:thumbup::hugs: I am SO excited! We have been trying since we got married in July. I was honeslty SHOCKED when I took the tests. My husband suffers from low testosterone so it has been pretty rough. I took a blood test today (was already scheduled to check my post-ov progesterone) and I had them check HCG as well-have to call for the results Monday. They said I may need to retake them because it is a few days before my missed AF. WHen did you get your first blood test? I am so excited for both of us! Can't believe this has finally happened!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is Sooo exciting! Very very happy for you two! Congrats again :) I got my blood drawn at 3 weeks 6 days! And they did a repeat hcg on 4 weeks 1 day! I bet your husband is thrilled!!


----------



## andreabeth

I had a baby in May and I have been on the mini-pill since then.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok gotcha :) that's exciting! My baby is 18 mos old


----------



## Mmleo

VMAG said:


> I am very afraid! I just read that the odds for a chemical pregnancy for your first pregnancy are 50-60%. Especially if it is before you miss AF. Yikes! Why can't I just let myself be happy?

Congrats VMAG!!All the best.When was AF due?


----------



## VMAG

Any day between today and Tuesday I think. Shes a crazy one lol. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mmleo

no need to worry abt AF for many months to come....
Hello sunshine.,what's new?how is this pg compared to the previous?i've bn hving headaches i dont know if they r pill related or coz i stayed out late on friday nite


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm feeling more tired this time around but so far that's about it. I've never hoped for morning sickness lol


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm feeling more tired this time around but so far that's about it. I've never hoped for morning sickness lol

how bad is it?not too tired to mess up ur daily routine i hope.i didnt hv morning sickness...i really cant wait for this month to be over..am so silly that even when am on the pill i keep thinking i can get pg.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I never had symptoms with my son at all. Maybe its another boy :) I am just fatigued and feel lousy :( I will be so excited when you get to try again!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I'm feeling more tired this time around but so far that's about it. I've never hoped for morning sickness lol




Sunshine7125 said:


> I never had symptoms with my son at all. Maybe its another boy :) I am just fatigued and feel lousy :( I will be so excited when you get to try again!!

The 1st 3month one does feel lousy,it helps when u r as excited as u r,u'll get thru it fine.soon w'll be trying again God willing!at least u know no AF on Xmas.,that will not be fun at all.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I keep cramping bit I remember this with my son. I dont like it because it scares me but its just part of it I'm afraid :)


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! I am having cramping too. I don't know if it's due to my stomach issues but it is freaking me out! I always thought I would be so excited when I got my bfp. I feel like I have never been more worried. Hopefully when I talk to the doctor tomorrow I will relax a bit. I took a digital test this am and got "Pregnant." It was so awesome. Have you told anyone yet Sunshine? When is a good time to tell? I'm dying, holding it in.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've told everyone.. oops. I really wanted to keep it in but i couldn't. Of course if something happens now the bad thing is I have told everyone but I'm trying to think positive. I've been cramping kinda bad today


----------



## VMAG

My cramps are bad today too. I think I am going to tell my parents tomorrow if my blood test results are good. It's SO hard not to!!! This will be their first grandchild. Positive thinking...I like that! YAY!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Please keep me posted on your blood results! Mine were kinda low but then they tripled so I felt better about that part. I worry a lot too :) I worried sick with my first baby


----------



## Mmleo

When u say bad u mean AF like?I think a bit of cramping is expected especially when ur AF was due,that's why p'ple can never tell pg until they test.relax n enjoy it.Plus(God forbid) m/c dont start like that..if there is bleeding then it is worrying.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I used a heating pad last night and feel much better today. I got these cramps with my son but not this early. I hope there is only 1 baby in there!! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow another bfp!!! Congrats VMAG!!

I know it's so hard not to worry but everything you read about early pregnancy says cramping is totally normal. As long as you are not bleeding you are ok. Try and enjoy this precious time ladies :)

Mmleo how are thing with you... sorry I've not been online much this weekend, FIL is doing better but DH has been pretty upset by it all and today he decided to go and visit, I felt bad as I didn't realise how upset he was, he was doing a good job of hiding it. Anyway - you said you're still umming and ahhing about the ivf and asked what I would do...this is a tough one. I personally don't think I could leave any avenue unexplored and if we get to that stage, I would want to try it at least once. I know it's not an easy option though, I think it depends how strong you feel physically and mentally. What does DH think, is he very keen for you to try? I guess being on the pill for a little longer gives you some more time to think about it. Maybe you could post in the Long term TTC section and ask ladies who've gone through it what it was like?


----------



## VMAG

Ok..so I finally spoke with the doctor. She said my levels were slightly elevated on Saturday (the day I got my BFP). I asked if that means I am def pregnant and she said "we can't say it's definite until we see the heartbeat in 3 weeks. Ahhhhhhh!!! WTH does that mean? Also, I took my dollar tree test and only got a very very faint second line. Should I be worried about this. Oh...my HCG was 40.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My first reading was a 39 so we were right there together. The dollar store test never got really dark for me. If you can take the FRER instead. I was able to see mine get darker with those. A 40 means you are pregnant :)


----------



## VMAG

I wonder why my doctor didn't order another test to make sure my numbers were going up. Any ideas? Did you ask your doctor or did he/she recommend it? PS-tomorrow you hit 5 weeks!!! YAY!


----------



## lildebs

TerriLynn said:


> 4 DPO. and absolutely no symptoms. However, the last 2 months I felt like I have had all of the pregnancy symptoms in my 2WW, but AF always came. So this time, I'm hoping that maybe because I am not having any symptoms, I will get a BFP! Crazy, right???;)
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust to all!:):thumbup:

right there with ya!!:thumbup:


----------



## VMAG

lildebs said:


> TerriLynn said:
> 
> 
> 4 DPO. and absolutely no symptoms. However, the last 2 months I felt like I have had all of the pregnancy symptoms in my 2WW, but AF always came. So this time, I'm hoping that maybe because I am not having any symptoms, I will get a BFP! Crazy, right???;)
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust to all!:):thumbup:
> 
> right there with ya!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had to ask my Dr if she would. They don't seem to ever worry enough to me lol so I ask them to do extra testing. I'm so glad! A whole week is gone and baby is still safe so far :)


----------



## VMAG

I'm so glad for you too!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just take it a day at a time :) but everyone knows now... Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## andsosoddy

I wonder if my mind is playing tricks on me lol.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> I just take it a day at a time :) but everyone knows now... Not sure how I feel about that

Are you regretting telling people Sunshine? Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am worried that if I miscarry that everyone knows now but I guess I can't worry about that. It is exciting news but it is still so early, I am so worried. The good news is I am having symptoms and that gives me hope.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Also I went by the day I think I ovulated. Should I have gone by my last menstrual cycle date? If I do that it says I am further along....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok I updated my ticker using the first day of my last period and it put me 2 days further along. Not sure if that is accurate but I will take it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

It says you should only use your ovulation date if you know the date for sure and I don't 100% so i guess this way is more accurate.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Also I went by the day I think I ovulated. Should I have gone by my last menstrual cycle date? If I do that it says I am further along....

u r supposed to go by the last day of ur period!u might be abt 7wks or so..


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah the doc will always go by the date of your last period. It only gives you vague ballpark anyway doesn't it since babies arrive when they are good and ready, whatever the calendar says :)

Well Sunshine the way I tried to look at it was that the more people who knew my little ones existed the better. With my first, it never crossed my mind I'd lose them so told people quite early. After the mc it was nice to be able to look back at the happier times and all the great reactions we got from friends and family. It just felt like our little one had meant something to these people even though he/she wasn't around for very long. That's what made me decide to tell people early on with my 2nd, since I was so worried about it happening again I wanted people to know our baby existed, if that makes any sense. But fingers, toes arms and legs crossed you will be totally fine, good you are having more symptoms xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo, my last period was Nov 13th. I sure do feel nauseous this time around. My mom keeps teasing me saying maybe there are twins in there since I took the fertility meds. Femara has a 2-3% chance of multiples. 

Smiler, how far along were you when you lost your baby? I am so sorry for your loss and what you said makes perfect sense. I am glad everyone knows now =)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Mmleo, my last period was Nov 13th. I sure do feel nauseous this time around. My mom keeps teasing me saying maybe there are twins in there since I took the fertility meds. Femara has a 2-3% chance of multiples.
> 
> Smiler, how far along were you when you lost your baby? I am so sorry for your loss and what you said makes perfect sense. I am glad everyone knows now =)

oh!i thought it was 5wks since ur OV..i do wish twins.that will be great!Dont u think??It can be v hard to keep the news a secret..bt i hv managed to do so with my last one.I didnt even tell DH(then boyfriend) until i was 6wks!!I know it sounds bad!n i dint tell the rest(family n friends) after 12wks!


----------



## Mmleo

Oh...also i think am as sure as i can be abt IVF.I think am gona do it..will most def go c my dr abt it


----------



## Sunshine7125

I wish u all the best! I know you will have your baby very soon :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

IVF has helped bring lots of babies in the world. It's wonderful :)


----------



## Smiler82

Eeep Sunshine I am worried to tell you about my miscarriages in case it makes you worry even more!! I lost our first at 10 weeks and the second one at 12 weeks. I truly truly hope you do not get to experience this :hugs:

Mmleo that is so great you've come to a decision re IVF :) I so so so hope it brings you a little miracle. Let us know what your doc says xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm so sorry :( you were pretty far along. I know it happens and noone really knows why but the good news is I have one beautiful son and thank god for him daily :) he's my world


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) It is hard not knowing answers at first but in time you just accept that something was wrong that couldn't be prevented and it just had to end. I still get sad and angry about it but do have this strange feeling that it's just a question of time and when it is meant to happen it will work out for us. In fact I have got an appointment in an hour's time with our consultant...have been mentioning this appointment on this board for months, strange it is finally here!! Think it will be pretty straightforward, they'll just ask me how things have been and offer me clomid. Will ask them about femara first but not getting my hopes up about it!

Have you told your son about your pregnancy yet? I guess he is possibly a bit too young to understand? How is DH too I bet he is so excited :) x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay! Good luck with your appt!! Please let us know how it goes :) We taught him to point to my belly and say baby. It is so cute. DH is super excited but nervous at the same time because we weren't financially prepared for another baby but if we waited until we could afford them we would never have any haha!


----------



## VMAG

Good luck Smiler!!! How are you feeling Sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine7125

So nauseous!! How r u? I got an ultrasound today but of course all we saw was a yolk sac. My OB is being careful this time since I had a lot of complications with my son


----------



## ktowett

Okay I am new to this site, so I need someone to help me out. I am coming up on ovulation day, So I guess that is what I am supposed to wait till then to determine if I need to test or not. I am 2 weeks past when I was supposed to have my period. So now I am just waiting. My ovulation day is Sunday, So when is a good time to test. I took a test last night and it was negative. I am going to take another one Sunday mornning. But how long should I wait. I have been cramping like crazy, some naseua. But I have been taking it really really easy.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are u about to ovulate or have you already ovulated?


----------



## VMAG

I am doing great! Not many symptoms yet-which makes me kinda nervous. Just bloating and bathroom issues. I still haven't completely accepted the idea that I am pregnant lol. I want to take a new test every day just to make sure it still says positive (although I have fought the urge for 2 days now-so proud of myself). I hope these next 3 weeks go fast so I can get my ultrasound-that must have been comforting for you to actually see the baby (well, kinda lol). Just 1 paranoid question-I would know if something was wrong, right?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah you would. You would be spotting or cramping. You can always ask them to check your hcg levels if you want to. That would help ease your mind. I had no symptoms with my son at all :)


----------



## ktowett

Sunshine7125 said:


> Are u about to ovulate or have you already ovulated?

I haven't ovulated yet. I don't know what to do. I just feel like I want to throw up one day and the next I feel like I am fine.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yay! Good luck with your appt!! Please let us know how it goes :) We taught him to point to my belly and say baby. It is so cute. DH is super excited but nervous at the same time because we weren't financially prepared for another baby but if we waited until we could afford them we would never have any haha!

Aww that is so sweet!!! :) Ha yeah all my friends with kids say don't wait til you can afford it as it'll never happen :) You will find a way to manage.

The appt was fine, 3rd appt and 3rd different doc which is a bit annoying but she was nice. Before, I'd asked about trying metformin before clomid and was told no because I wasn't overweight. But this doc said if I want it then I can try it first, then go onto clomid after. We said we don't want any stress or pressure and she said that is the best attitude to have. But since it's been over a year now since I was last pregnant she said it'd be a good idea to have an HSG. I'm fine with it but worried at the same time!! What is it like? I don't know the actual process and how painful it is??


----------



## Smiler82

ktowett said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Are u about to ovulate or have you already ovulated?
> 
> I haven't ovulated yet. I don't know what to do. I just feel like I want to throw up one day and the next I feel like I am fine.Click to expand...

HI ktowett

if you've not ovulated yet then there's no point doing a test as you can't be pregnant. If you're going to ov on Sunday then you should probably have sex at least one more time between now and then. Sperm can survive inside you for 5 days but only if the conditions are right and his sperm are strong, so it's best to have sex every other day, maybe every 2 days when you're ttc.

Once you've ovulated there's roughly 14 days between your ovulation day and your period. It may be slightly longer, slightly less as everyone is different! Some people can get an early positive, say maybe 9 or 10 days past ovulation but it depends on when the egg implanted. It takes a week (ish) for the egg to move out of the fallopian tube into the womb, and then it takes another day or two for it to implant, and then it takes another few days for it to produce enough pregnancy hormone for a test to pick it up. If you're really desperate to know you could start testing 5 days before your period is due, otherwise you can just leave it to see if you miss your period or not. It's a tough choice because some women can take a test early and get a positive, but then have a bleed around the time of their period anyway. 

Sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: If you're def not pregnant from your last cycle and you're waiting to ovulate this cycle then the sickness can't be from pregnancy. Maybe you caught a bug, or the ttc is causing you stress? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sunshine7125

ktowett - Have you been trying to get pregnant long? If so you may want to visit the doctor. They can run lots of test and tell you whats going on. I wasn't ovulating on my own so I took the fertility meds for both pregnancies.

Smiler - The HSG was a breeze for me although it did mess up my cycle afterwards:growlmad: Hopefully that won't be the case with you. I think that was rare. I took 800mg of Ibuprofen before hand and I didn't feel a thing except some pressure. It was uncomfortable to me but not painful. I did spot a little bit afterwards. I think the HSG helped me get pregnant this time :) because this was the second cycle after I had it done and like i said the first one was a bust. I didn't ovulate that cycle. I think the HSG and the Metformin would be a great start!


----------



## kattyboop21

Today I am 3dpo (CD22) We BD CD11,13,17,18. I have been getting hot flushes, irritable, abdominal pain, gas, nausea, and today very sore swollen boobs. Also a sharp stabbing pain low abdomen when I have sudden movements like sneezing etc. I don't think I am pregnant, I have been trying for 8 months now (caught straight away with #1) but having no luck this time! Just wondered if anyone who got their BFP had symptoms similar to mine on the same sort of days as me? I've completely lost hope, especially when everyone I know is having babies or moving on to their #2 or #3 so easily and nothings happening for me. :( Congratulations to all of you who got your BFP's and good luck to those still trying :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sounds like you timed it perfect! I can't help on the symptoms because I never had any until now. :( sorry. But as far as timing bd it sounds great!


----------



## ktowett

Smiler82 said:


> ktowett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Are u about to ovulate or have you already ovulated?
> 
> I haven't ovulated yet. I don't know what to do. I just feel like I want to throw up one day and the next I feel like I am fine.Click to expand...
> 
> HI ktowett
> 
> if you've not ovulated yet then there's no point doing a test as you can't be pregnant. If you're going to ov on Sunday then you should probably have sex at least one more time between now and then. Sperm can survive inside you for 5 days but only if the conditions are right and his sperm are strong, so it's best to have sex every other day, maybe every 2 days when you're ttc.
> 
> Once you've ovulated there's roughly 14 days between your ovulation day and your period. It may be slightly longer, slightly less as everyone is different! Some people can get an early positive, say maybe 9 or 10 days past ovulation but it depends on when the egg implanted. It takes a week (ish) for the egg to move out of the fallopian tube into the womb, and then it takes another day or two for it to implant, and then it takes another few days for it to produce enough pregnancy hormone for a test to pick it up. If you're really desperate to know you could start testing 5 days before your period is due, otherwise you can just leave it to see if you miss your period or not. It's a tough choice because some women can take a test early and get a positive, but then have a bleed around the time of their period anyway.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: If you're def not pregnant from your last cycle and you're waiting to ovulate this cycle then the sickness can't be from pregnancy. Maybe you caught a bug, or the ttc is causing you stress? Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

Okay correction, after I looked at the ovulation calculator. I am actually more than 20 dpo, and actually about to pass another ovulation with no period in between. I was supposed to have came on the 13. So I am really baffled now as to what to do.


----------



## kattyboop21

ktowett said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktowett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Are u about to ovulate or have you already ovulated?
> 
> I haven't ovulated yet. I don't know what to do. I just feel like I want to throw up one day and the next I feel like I am fine.Click to expand...
> 
> HI ktowett
> 
> if you've not ovulated yet then there's no point doing a test as you can't be pregnant. If you're going to ov on Sunday then you should probably have sex at least one more time between now and then. Sperm can survive inside you for 5 days but only if the conditions are right and his sperm are strong, so it's best to have sex every other day, maybe every 2 days when you're ttc.
> 
> Once you've ovulated there's roughly 14 days between your ovulation day and your period. It may be slightly longer, slightly less as everyone is different! Some people can get an early positive, say maybe 9 or 10 days past ovulation but it depends on when the egg implanted. It takes a week (ish) for the egg to move out of the fallopian tube into the womb, and then it takes another day or two for it to implant, and then it takes another few days for it to produce enough pregnancy hormone for a test to pick it up. If you're really desperate to know you could start testing 5 days before your period is due, otherwise you can just leave it to see if you miss your period or not. It's a tough choice because some women can take a test early and get a positive, but then have a bleed around the time of their period anyway.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: If you're def not pregnant from your last cycle and you're waiting to ovulate this cycle then the sickness can't be from pregnancy. Maybe you caught a bug, or the ttc is causing you stress? Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay correction, after I looked at the ovulation calculator. I am actually more than 20 dpo, and actually about to pass another ovulation with no period in between. I was supposed to have came on the 13. So I am really baffled now as to what to do.Click to expand...

Have you tried having a blood pregnancy test at the docs?


----------



## ktowett

Sunshine7125 said:


> Sounds like you timed it perfect! I can't help on the symptoms because I never had any until now. :( sorry. But as far as timing bd it sounds great!

Also when I did the ovulation calculator, he told me my possible due date is August 21.2012 which is 2 days after you due date and the day before my anniversary. LOL. 

When you tested did you do it in the morning? I got a negative, but I did mine at like 11:30 at night. I heard it was better especially when you are early in missing your period to test in the morning.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I was 12 dpo and did mine in the afternoon :) I went in for a blood test to confirm because my tests were so faint. Try the first response early tests they work well


----------



## ktowett

No I haven't done a blood pregnancy test as of yet. I just realized last week that i hadn't had a menstrual. But if I go one more week with no cycle then I am going to go to the doc, something is wrong if I am not I and my husband just moved to a new state so I am going to have to go through the whole referral thing in order to get to a ob/gyn.


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! I just wanted to wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!! I hope you all have the happiest, most wonderful holiday!


----------



## ktowett

AF Showed her face, thought it wasn't heavy I am still giving in. SAD!!


----------



## Mmleo

:xmas16:Merry Xmas to all of u.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi sunshine!how is everything??i dont remember if u've bn for ur 1st scan yet..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi! They did an early scan last week and everything looked ok. It was too early for the heartbeat. I go back Jan 10th to see the heartbeat. I am super nervous!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey did any of you ladies have any symptoms at 4dpo


----------



## Sunshine7125

I didn't have any that I remember. I didn't get any until a few days after my BFP. It's possible to have them though. A lot of women do :)


----------



## VMAG

I go for my ultrasound on the 11th...Cannot wait!!! AT 4 DPO I started to become VERY constipated and it lasted about 5 days. That's really it.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My scan is the 10th!! I am very scared because i had a tear in my placenta with my son but it healed on its own. I am so scared it is going to happen again because I have already had a little brown spotting....


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> My scan is the 10th!! I am very scared because i had a tear in my placenta with my son but it healed on its own. I am so scared it is going to happen again because I have already had a little brown spotting....

ohhh!u'll be just fine!they cant c the heart beat b4 8wks if i remember.,r u going to check if boy/girl?i hve an appt with dr on tuesday to hve our discussion abt IVF,i hve a feeling she might ask me to do another one month of the pills.Am also spotting tday cd16,it might be the bcpillss


----------



## Sunshine7125

I always spotted on bc pills. I bet it is because of the pills. We are gonna find out the sex but I don't think they do it until 18-20 weeks :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I always spotted on bc pills. I bet it is because of the pills. We are gonna find out the sex but I don't think they do it until 18-20 weeks :)

i was so worried abt the spotting/bleeding,it red n it is most def bleeding.i wait until tmoro n c what happens.Did u find out the sex with ur son?


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi I'm 6dpo!!! Im having pain on my left side near my mrs.lady sore boobs..creamy white cm...vivid dreams...


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

how are you all? Hope everyone had a great Christmas :) We just got back from a week away. Was tough in some ways as this time last year I was pg :( My sister also gave birth on the 26th!! Thankfully all is fine she has a little boy, so am really pleased to be an auntie again but also a little sad for us :(

Sunshine how is your spotting? Hope it has cleared away. Good news is they always say brown blood is old blood and shouldn't be anyhting to worry about, only when it is bright red is it bad. But hopefully your doc will keep an eye on you more because of what happened with your son?

I think I am 3dpo today but not sure. Got a cold so that could be why temp jumped. Who knows...

xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did find out the sex with my son :)

Girls I am still spotting. It's brown and doesn't get on my panties but only when i wipe. I called the Dr and they said just to take it easy and my ultrasound a week and half ago looked good so they aren't worried right now. I'm extremely worried though and scared.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I did find out the sex with my son :)
> 
> Girls I am still spotting. It's brown and doesn't get on my panties but only when i wipe. I called the Dr and they said just to take it easy and my ultrasound a week and half ago looked good so they aren't worried right now. I'm extremely worried though and scared.

Hi.oh...sorry,i didnt know u were spotiing.By the sound of it,it is old blood like they call it.do take it easythings will be fine but i totally understand how scared u must be.Happy new year!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u :) Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Smiler82

Happy new year ladies :)

Oh Sunshine I'm not surprised you are worried and scared. It is hard not to be. It sounds like a tiny tiny amount if it's only there when you wipe. Perhaps it is twins and they are both burrowing in nice and tight!! Just keep taking deep breaths and try to stay as calm as possible. Am thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way x x x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u :) I hope all is ok. I have tried to call Dr but they said their office won't reopen until Tuesday. I was hoping they would get me in earlier


----------



## Smiler82

Did you get an appointment for tomorrow Sunshine? Let us know how it goes xx

5 dpo for me today, pretty sure I did ov on day 23 which for me is great. Still nervous of temps dropping and FF taking away my cross hairs like last cycle...we dtd 2 days before O and the day of O so not sure how good a chance we have this time. At the mo feeling quite relaxed about it all though so hopefully will stay that way!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I ended up going to the ER last night because I spotted more. The baby is ok and I saw a heartbeat but I have another tear like I did with my son :( They call it a subchorionic hematoma..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, sorry to hear that Sunshine what did they say, is it serious? Glad you could see the heartbeat though that is encouraging xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

They told me no heavy lifting or sex. I had it with my son too and bled for 8 weeks :( but it ended up healing on its own. I have to follow up with my Dr. They will re-open tomorrow. I know she will be upset with me for going to the ER but I couldn't help it, I was scared.


----------



## Smiler82

Why on earth would she be upset, better safe than sorry surely! Don't apologise for looking out for your baby!! Really hope it clears up in time as it did with your son, it must be very scary for you. I'd say going to the ER was the best thing because it at least gave you some comfort and you should do whatever helps you to be less stressed :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u :) that's exactly how I feel. I just needed answers and wanted to make sure my baby was ok. They dont like the ER messing with their patients but I wasn't going to wait until Tuesday. Surely she can understand that


----------



## Mmleo

so happy u saw ur baby's heartbeat..u should be more excited than worried sunshine.It has happened b4 n it healed,u'll be fine.What causes the tear?does ur dr know??n since the baby is fine,do u need to go c ur dr?


----------



## Sunshine7125

They told me to just let her know there was a tear and follow up with her. My ultrasound with her is scheduled for next Tuesday. The tear is something that happens with implantation they think :(


----------



## Smiler82

What are the chances of it happening twice... hope you're doing ok today and the doc doesn't get too cross with you!!

Mmleo how are things with you? Will you be having a discussion about IVF soon?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I honestly didn't think it would happen again but it has :( I really don't understand why exactly they happen. I am thankful to be pregnant but wish I wasn't facing complications again


----------



## Mmleo

:hi: everyone.I went to c dr tday and i think it went well.This cycle was 16!i dont remember the last time that happened bt dr says it happens on the pill.
She wanted me to take another cycle of bcpills n i was ok with it until i told her the headaches i've bn hving since the 1st day on the pills..she says tha's really bad,i sh'dnt take anymore.we r going to talk to the main guy tmoro n start on the process.

hi sunshine,:hugs:sorry it happened to u twice..bt u went thru it,pliz dont let it worry u,stress isnt good for u as u know.how bad was it last time?is there pain involved?

smiler,i really hope things work out for u this cycle,and it sounds like u timed it right this time..and glad to hear that u ov earlier!!23 days sounds good!

i know am planning to do IVF bt am so tempted to try for maybe 2 more months n c what happens..bt my dr again hs a point,i just had a surgery,if i wait the cysts r going to grow again!so IVF IT IS!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Congrats on your decision :) IVF is a wonderful thing!! I'm not any pain I just spot all the time. So far the spotting is less than what I had with my son. I'm trying to stay positive. I have another ultrasound next Tuesday. 

Smiler when can you test


----------



## VMAG

Hey ladies! My best friends mother passed away his week so things have been crazy. I was actually there when it happened so that and the pregnancy have put me on some rollercoaster ride. I was just catching up and Sunshine, you had me on the edge of my seat. I was so extremely happy when I saw your "everything's ok" message. Thank God!!! Nausea has set in but I only puked once. I have to eat every 2 hours to calm the nausea. Im sure the stress hasn't helped. Scan is 1 week frm tomorrow-so nervous and cannot wait.
Mmleo-Congrats on a new fresh start!
Smiler-my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm sorry to hear about your friends mom. I'm sure that was very difficult to deal with. I hope you are doing well. I'm still spotting but super happy my little bean has a heartbeat! I'll get my next scan Tuesday at the OB office. They are going to see if the tear is getting worse or healing.


----------



## VMAG

My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies I'm 10dpo and my boobs are super sore underneath and my left nipple been itchy


----------



## VMAG

Sounds good! Take a FRER-worked at that time for me.:winkwink:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo - wow! Congrats on the decision and getting the process started! How are you feeling about it all? Did you have another appt today, how'd it go? I truly truly hope this is the answer for you, wouldn't it be amazing if it worked 1st time round like Sunshine's friend...got everything crossed for you!!

Sunshine - that has to be good that the spotting is less than what you had with your son. It doesn't seem fair that you have to go through this twice though...but you got through it with your son, I hope and pray you will get through it this time too x

VMAG - gosh I am so sorry about your friend's mum, and to be there at the time as well must've been so difficult for you. Hope you're doing ok. Good luck for your scan, will you be 12 weeks by then? Let us know how it goes!

As for me I'm only 7 dpo. Technically I could test on Tues/Weds next week but DH is away all week for work so would prefer to wait till he gets back. I have no symptoms whatsoever and my temps aren't particularly high so I'm not holding out a lot of hope. Feeling calmer this cycle than the last couple though, think because I know I've got the HSG and then drugs to look forward to!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Fingers crossed for you!! I can't wait until we are all pregnant together!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I can't wait until we are all pregnant together!!

That would be so cool wouldn't it :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes it would be!! Hows everyone feeling today?


----------



## VMAG

So it happened to me at 4 this morning. I woke up to use the bathroom, and there was a different color on the toilet paper. I freaked out, went back in an hour, and there was definitely a brownish fluid. After that I lost my mind. I ended up going to work but leaving early to go to the doctor for a sono. We saw the babys heartbeat and he/she measured at 6 weeks. Now I am COMPLETELY FREAKED OUT. The tech said it was probably from the stress of the funeral and everything, but now I feel like I am playing an even scarier waiting game. This is the scariest thing I have even been through. I don't know how women make it through 9 months of this.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am so sorry you are going through this. I am still spotting brown myself and this is week 2 of it. This is minor compared to my son. With him, I bled heavy and it was red. My best advice is rest, drink alot of water and no heavy lifting. And no sex. Definitely no sex. I am currently on pelvic rest and awaiting my ultrasound on Tuesday hoping for the best. That is so awesome you heard a heartbeat. Please know that once the heartbeat is detected the chance of miscarriage drops drastically. Unfortunately it isn't completely eliminated which scares me, but it is like 3%. What was the heartbeat? Did they tell you?


----------



## VMAG

I asked what it was and she said it was slow because it is so early. She didn't tell me what it was ad it isn't on the ultrasound pics. I always heard that the rate being high is really important. Now I don't know what to think. I'm freaking out.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww don't freak out, mine was only 120 which I thought was on the low side and they had me measuring 6 weeks and 2 days on Sunday which would put me at only 6 weeks and 5 days today so I seem to be alittle behind as well. When are you going to see the Dr again?


----------



## VMAG

They told me to change my appt for next week to a few weeks from now since my pregnancy was already confirmed today. Since my doctor is so busy, I just kept it for next Wednesday. This is so much scarier and more difficult than I thought. My spotting was for only 2 wipes. So nervous for it to happen again. I'm glad they gave you a reason for yours. I didn't really get a reason. I don't think they are going to do another sono unless something else happens. I'm going to ask my dr if I can though, to see if the heart rate increased, and what exactly it is. Although, will this ease my mind or just give me something else to obsess over??? I don't even know anymore...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I totally would ask for another one. I would especially since they didn't tell you the heart rate. That is your right to know that. I understand how scared you are, and I know it's tough. Everytime I go to the bathroom and wipe I just hold my breath and hope for the best. Pregnancy is exciting but full of worry too. I think you are only normal to worry and want another ultrasound, I would do the same :)


----------



## VMAG

OMG-I am SO happy that you mentioned the bathroom wiping thing. Going to the bathroom has become a dreaded event. It's CRAZY! I'm so glad that I am not the only one. lol Thanks for supporting my feelings-it really does help. Okay-you just encouraged me to be as annoying as I would like to be :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Girl I'm probably on the annoying caller list at my Dr's office haha. That's their job. Just take it easy and prop your feet up :) now if I could just quit eating I would be ok! :)


----------



## VMAG

hahahahaha! Eat up! At this point, food is the silver lining (at least when we are not nauseous). :icecream:


----------



## Sunshine7125

No kidding, I got up this morning and had to go right back to the bed... Nausea sucks lol. I didn't have it alot with my son but I have it atleast once or twice a day with this one.


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG - sorry you have had such a scare. How is it all today? Hope it has gone...I know how scary this it and totally understandable for you to feel as you do. But if it was only a small amount and was brown then that is encouraging that it is nothing to worry about. There are so many things that can cause it and since you are so early on I'm not sure there is much chance you'll get a reason for it as I would guess they can't see much on a u/s. Will you be able to have another scan to check the heart rate?

Sunshine - I know it's crap but hurrah for the nausea! Good to have strong symptoms, I probably will retract it when I'm actually pg again but I'd love to have strong symptoms next time as I think I'd find it reassuring there are strong pg hormones running through my body!! And omg is that your son on your avatar? He is absolutely gorgeous, looks like a real sweetie pie :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank u :) that's my boy. His name is Zachary Lane but we call him Lane. He's 18 months now and gets into everything haha


----------



## Smiler82

That's such a great name! Zachary and Lane fit really well together. Does Lane have any significance? It's unusual and very cool :) I love them at that age, so adorable. We got to spend a lot of time with my 2 year old niece over xmas and just loved it, she is just the cutest :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I picked Lane because its rare :) I love unique names. My name is Alissa which was rare when I was born too but now its more popular


----------



## Smiler82

Ah I wondered if maybe it was your maiden name or something but it is v cool, like it :) Alissa is a name I've thought about!! It's quite unusual over here - at least I don't know anyone called it and I would like to pick slightly different names for our kids. My name is Kathryn and although it's quite a common name, it's not a common spelling over here and it drives me mad spelling it out constantly...our kids will have easily-spelled names :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

I love your name, Kathryn, that's pretty! Our names so far are Austin for a boy and Madison or Isabella for a girl but we still have a long time to think about it. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Austin is a great name!! My dad actually has three vintage cars that are called Austins and when he bought them I thought hey, what a great name for a boy :) My dad thought it was a brilliant idea too but DH vetoed it :( Madison and Isabella are so pretty. Do you mind if you have a boy or girl? I used to think I really wanted a girl first but now I just feel like I don't care at all, as long as they are born safe and well that really is all I am bothered about.

I'm feeling fine thank you. I'm excited for testing next week but at the same time not getting my hopes up. I have zero symptoms but I know it's early. I just can't help thinking with both of my pregnancies I had funny pinching pains that in hindsight I realised were likely implantation pains. I've not had that so I think it's probably a no, but I'm kind of ok with it...though next week when AF arrives I can guarantee there will be some tears anyway!

How about you, how are things? Are you still spotting? I really hope its calming down x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will be happy with a boy or a girl :) I've always wanted a girl but my son is just such a sweetheart I wouldn't mind another boy. I hope you are pregnant :) your not taking anything for fertility right? The spotting is getting better and I'm anxious to see what they find Tuesday on the scan.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's great news, so pleased the spotting is getting better. Is your scan AM or PM on Tuesday? Really hope it shows up everything is ok, will be anxious to hear how you get on :hugs:

No I'm not taking any drugs yet, prob just this cycle and maybe one more of natural ttc before I start them. How early did you start getting symptoms with this pregnancy? Did you have an inkling you were pg in the days before you tested?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My scan is 1pm Tuesday. Im nervous. I got symptoms around 10 dpo and it was fatigue and being sleepy other than that nothing. I didnt even think i was pregnant but now i look back and realized it was symptoms :) FX'ed for you!!! :) :)


----------



## VMAG

Sunshine-I would like to start by saying that Zachary is soooooo cute! You are a very lucky mommy. :thumbup: (sorry, love these smiley faces). 
Thank you for the encouragement smiler. The spotting only lasted for 2 bathroom visits and it was hardly anything, yet just enough to turn me into a lunatic. It was really exciting to see the baby and his/her heartbeat. They told me that I will not get another u/s but I am definitely going to try. They also said that after this, my next will be at 20 weeks. I am going to disney at 13 weeks so I am going to try to get a 12 week scan. Why are they so chincy (sp?) with the ultrasounds-wish I owned one. Wow...if this is how I am now, I am going to be 1 craaaazy mama!


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG - so pleased the spotting has gone away! That's great. Hope it doesn't come back. I cannot believe you don't get another scan til 20 weeks, that is madness! Over here we get a scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks as standard, then extra ones if they think you need it. I would def push for another one before you go away if you can. Don't you pay for all this through insurance or something, surely you can make as many demands as you like ;)

Sunshine it is nice to hear you didn't have many obvious symptoms :) I still feel totally normal but the more I look at my chart the more I think I ov'd 2 days later than FF said. Will just have to wait and see I guess... if FF is right AF is due on Weds, if I'm right it's due Fri. Eeep :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there.I c how everyone is doing n am sorry itsnt 100%.Am doing fine,went away for 2 days n it is almost time that i,d be OV(as i dint take any BCPills this cycle).I'll take my chance n BD..,who knows,it might happen.After taking 2 cycles of the pills,the 2nd being only 15days,dr told me not to take anymore coz they gave me v bad headaches!We were also to speak to the (IVF)specialist n c what else to take instead of the pills bt i was away..i think i'll go for a scan next week,hopping no new cysts.


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh that's great news, so pleased the spotting is getting better. Is your scan AM or PM on Tuesday? Really hope it shows up everything is ok, will be anxious to hear how you get on :hugs:
> 
> No I'm not taking any drugs yet, prob just this cycle and maybe one more of natural ttc before I start them. How early did you start getting symptoms with this pregnancy? Did you have an inkling you were pg in the days before you tested?

Hi smiler.how is everything going?is DH back??Am really wishing u best of luck this time around..i'll be waiting to hear ur results.dindnt u hve an appt with ur dr abt what treatment to put u on??


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo - wow! Congrats on the decision and getting the process started! How are you feeling about it all? Did you have another appt today, how'd it go? I truly truly hope this is the answer for you, wouldn't it be amazing if it worked 1st time round like Sunshine's friend...got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Sunshine - that has to be good that the spotting is less than what you had with your son. It doesn't seem fair that you have to go through this twice though...but you got through it with your son, I hope and pray you will get through it this time too x
> 
> VMAG - gosh I am so sorry about your friend's mum, and to be there at the time as well must've been so difficult for you. Hope you're doing ok. Good luck for your scan, will you be 12 weeks by then? Let us know how it goes!
> 
> As for me I'm only 7 dpo. Technically I could test on Tues/Weds next week but DH is away all week for work so would prefer to wait till he gets back. I have no symptoms whatsoever and my temps aren't particularly high so I'm not holding out a lot of hope. Feeling calmer this cycle than the last couple though, think because I know I've got the HSG and then drugs to look forward to!

smiler-Am feeling much better abt IVF now,since i found out that i dont hve to be under anesthesia at all,that's one thing that i hate.I hd an appt,just to call back bt didnt do so,was super busy.I had fofgotten abt the HSG.,when r u doing it??then clomid or something else? 

VMAG-dont worry so much abt the size of the baby,u/s isnt 100%,even if it was the size changes alot,this week he/she might be bigger n vice versa.It happened alot with my son.And if u can hve scans privately i'd do so.I had so many of those i cant even count.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Thank u :) that's my boy. His name is Zachary Lane but we call him Lane. He's 18 months now and gets into everything haha


He is so cute Zachary.was that taken on Xmas??I know what u mean by getting into everything..mine is now repeating after me without even asking him..wich is just fun..
am sorry u r still spotting sunshine,how long did it go on for with ur last pg??as long as it isnt as bad as the last time it happened am sure it'll heal earlier too.:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Mmleo :hi:

Wondered how things were going with you, not heard from you in a while! Do you think you're in with a sneaky chance at the mo then? Sorry the bc pills gave you such bad headaches :( Have you re-arranged to speak with the IVF specialist? How quickly can you get in?

Yes, I had an appt just before xmas. I'm waiting for a letter about the HSG, and am booked into see the doc again 1st Feb so hopefully will have had a good HSG result and they said I can try metformin first if I want, and then clomid if the met doesn't work. Don't know how long I can stay on the met though, will have to find out.

Yeah DH is home now but away again next week!! He has to go to France with work, and next week is when I'm expecting AF or (please please please) a bfp!

Good luck for your next scan Mmleo, really hoping for no cysts x


----------



## VMAG

Mmleo-HOW DO YOU GO ABOUT GETTING PRIVATE SCANS?


----------



## VMAG

Smiler-last month my chart told me I ov 2 days later than I thought. I was so disappointed. Then I got my bfp. Keep the faith!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's my boy, thank you for all the sweet compliments :) That was taken New Years Eve. He went to dinner with us. The spotting is the same, no worse but no better. Its still brown. It just scares me to see it and especially everyday for the last two weeks. uggh... I hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## VMAG

I can only imagine. I am still completely freaked from that 1 time. Well, your scan is in only 2 days :).


----------



## VMAG

PS-Have you gained any weight? I just weighed myself and I already gained 5 pounds???? WTH?


----------



## Mmleo

VMAG said:


> Mmleo-HOW DO YOU GO ABOUT GETTING PRIVATE SCANS?

i live in East Africa,here we can go whenever we want bt ofcoz we pay extra.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have gained 1 lb but that's only because I lost 3 lbs when all the spotting started cause i was so stressed. 
I gained 35 lbs with my son but I really want to keep it in check. You look like you are pretty thin though :) I'm 5'7 and weigh 150


----------



## Sunshine7125

So I've gained 4 technically lol


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG said:


> Smiler-last month my chart told me I ov 2 days later than I thought. I was so disappointed. Then I got my bfp. Keep the faith!

Thanks VMAG :) This happened to me too, FF said day 23 then moved it to day 25, but that's ok. In terms of DTD luckily it didn't make much difference ;) I'm just not feeling it though, if you see what I mean. I find it difficult because I remember so clearly what it was like to be pg before and I keep expecting to feel like that in the 2ww, but realistically that's silly I know, it's too early. Also not really happy with my temps this cycle as even though I def ov'd, they're not very high, so I don't think I can be pg with such low temps :(


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.I really didnt want to temp,or know whether am ov or not bt i was wrong...coz i used an OPK ystday n it was neg,i tried again tday n it is positive:happydance:.When sh'i be ovulating?I've bn hving the EWCM for 3 days now bt tday's is less thick.am so happy!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> VMAG said:
> 
> 
> Smiler-last month my chart told me I ov 2 days later than I thought. I was so disappointed. Then I got my bfp. Keep the faith!
> 
> Thanks VMAG :) This happened to me too, FF said day 23 then moved it to day 25, but that's ok. In terms of DTD luckily it didn't make much difference ;) I'm just not feeling it though, if you see what I mean. I find it difficult because I remember so clearly what it was like to be pg before and I keep expecting to feel like that in the 2ww, but realistically that's silly I know, it's too early. Also not really happy with my temps this cycle as even though I def ov'd, they're not very high, so I don't think I can be pg with such low temps :(Click to expand...

also remember that sunshine didnt feel anything either...u really cant feel any different until u miss ur AF,which will happen soon Smiler.did u test yet?


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh Mmleo! I don't use opks myself but sure I have read ppl on this board say you can ov anything from 12-36 hours after a +ve opk so I reckon you should get down to business asap ;) Good luck!!!

Yeah, I know rationally it is was too early to feel any symptoms...was alright last week but now it's the 2nd week of the 2WW think it's just taking it's toll! AF should be here Fri/Sat, so think I'll just wait and see if I miss it or not rather than testing early.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I had zero symptoms :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Ooh Mmleo! I don't use opks myself but sure I have read ppl on this board say you can ov anything from 12-36 hours after a +ve opk so I reckon you should get down to business asap ;) Good luck!!!
> 
> Yeah, I know rationally it is was too early to feel any symptoms...was alright last week but now it's the 2nd week of the 2WW think it's just taking it's toll! AF should be here Fri/Sat, so think I'll just wait and see if I miss it or not rather than testing early.

It'll be better if u waited but again dont torture urself,if u cant take it anymore just test.I know p'ple say stress cant stop u from getting pg bt i think it can.when i got pg with my son i had all the problems u can imagine.fibroids,cysts,endometriosis,irregular AF...But when the dr told me that i can get pg unless i hve surgery,i relaxed coz i knew what needs to be done and it wasnt happening coz i couldnt afford(£6000.oo).That's the same month i conceived.if not this time,next cycle will be different,remember u'll be on meds.Best of luck smiler:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :) Yeah I agree it's best to wait, I've done enough early tests and gotten all worked up in the past and it's hard. Your story is really inspiring, your son is truly a miracle eh :) I've read a few posts today with ppl saying once they relaxed it happened and before O I was more relaxed this cycle as I knew the drugs were on the way! This afternoon and evening have started to feel tired and a tad nauseous... but that could be cos DH is away and he always cooks dinner ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

When's AF due again Smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Ahh Sunshine I just noticed your status 'cautiously pregnant' :hugs: how you feeling, are you still spotting? You have your scan today, is that right? Really hope it goes well, let us know the results x

AF should be due Fri/Sat. Was hoping for a nice temp increase this morning but it went down slightly. Preparing myself for the :witch:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no :( do u start meds this month? My scan is at 12:30 I will update as soon as I'm done. I'm still spotting. 17 days and counting. I'm ready for it to stop :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I bet you are SO ready for it to stop...still can't believe you've had the same thing happen twice. Again, good luck for later :thumbsup:

Well I am supposed to be having an HSG next but I still haven't been given an appointment. I need to have it soon b/c the consultant arranged another appt for 1st Feb where we could discuss the results and then get the prescription for the drugs. I don't want to conceive March/April though...I know that sounds mad! I just don't want my baby to have a Christmas birthday! I feel so sorry for my nephew born on Dec 26th!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I understand that. I wouldn't want that either. I have a June baby and this one will be an August baby. And I was a July baby :) I hope they schedule your HSG soon. I think mine helped me conceive.


----------



## Smiler82

I'm a June baby too, think it is the best month :D

How did your scan go?? Really hope all went well.

Got a letter today about the HSG. Apparently has to be done within 10 days of AF starting, I didn't know that. So will have to book it for next week sometime.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm in the waiting room about to go back :) agghh I'm nervous


----------



## Smiler82

Oh!! Arrgghh...time difference eh. Thinking of you right now, got everything crossed x x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks!! :) ill update as soon as I know


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.
sunshine-how did the scan go??i can believe u r 8wks already..let us know how it goes n good luck.Just a question...u used to go for blood tes to check if u OV'd,on what cycle day did u used to go?

smiler-keep ur hopes up,cycle not over yet.,the best part is u r starting ur meds..HSG coming up then :bfp:!
am actually thinking of HSG b4 i start IVF process.

I went for the scan tday,n it said i hve 22mm n 19mm cysts but the can also be follicles coz i dint hv them a few days ago.going back tmoro for another scan,if they've reached 25mm am gona hv HCG injection which will help rupture them n FX'd maybe one will meet :spermy: otherwise am gona DTD


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine...dying to know how it went. You okay?

Mmleo really hope these are good follicles developing and not cysts...will they give you the HCG tomorrow after your scan if everything looks ok? Fingers crossed!! Would you need to have an HSG if you're going for IVF, since the egg will be fertilized outside your body? Or is it standard procedure?

If my temp drops again tomorrow then think I am out. Temp usually starts to fall a day or two before AF so will be a fairly good indicator I think.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok girls the baby was 8 weeks 1 day heartbeat was 160. I was put on progesterone supplements for the spotting. Hope it all goes ok! I got my progesterone checked on cd 23


----------



## Smiler82

Phew! So pleased everything was ok, hopefully the progesterone will do the trick and you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Agghh my insurance won't cover it and its too expensive :( I'm waiting to see if there is anything else the dr can call in


----------



## Mmleo

good to know that everything is fine with a baby sunshine..n progesterone will help u big time,i've bn on those to lengthen my cycles.so happy for ur results!!xx


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Agghh my insurance won't cover it and its too expensive :( I'm waiting to see if there is anything else the dr can call in

Oh no, why isn't it covered? How much does progesterone cost?? What about progesterone cream...have seen it online and it's not too expensive. Best check with your doc though x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

It was $250 but I got some pills instead and they were much cheaper. The side effects suck but its worth it :) is it safe to take during pregnancy it says on my bottle not to??


----------



## Smiler82

$250!!! For how many pills? Well if your doc says it's what you need then I guess it's ok but strange it says not to on the bottle. I have had conversations with other ladies with PCOS about progesterone and some were told that they absolutely should be on progesterone for the first 12 weeks of their pregnancies. I know this isn't why you're taking it but I would've thought if it was ok for those ladies to take it then it would be for you too. Also my friend who took clomid was given progesterone suppositories when she fell pg for the first 12 weeks also, so it's strange your bottle says no! Maybe just double check with your doc to give you peace of mind? x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have PCOS too so maybe this will help :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I have PCOS too so maybe this will help :)

i think it;snt advisable to take it if everything was fine bt in this case it is to stop the bleeding.smiler is right,just check with the dr again.did u google the med?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did. Alot of girls took it during pregnancy but they warn you on the FDA website not to because it could be associated with birth defects.... agghhh this is making me crazy. Surely the dr wouldn't prescribe me something that would hurt the baby


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I did. Alot of girls took it during pregnancy but they warn you on the FDA website not to because it could be associated with birth defects.... agghhh this is making me crazy. Surely the dr wouldn't prescribe me something that would hurt the baby

everything will be ok :hugs: sunshine.dr will not give u something dangerous.it is only until u 12wks i'd think.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I take it until 12 weeks that's right :) I can quit the Metformin at 12 weeks also


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> Yeah I take it until 12 weeks that's right :) I can quit the Metformin at 12 weeks also

what does metformin do?i'll google it


----------



## Sunshine7125

It helps with PCOS :)


----------



## Smiler82

Did you speak to your doc again? It's so frustrating when there is so much conflicting advice out there isn't it...I had a quick look and saw plenty of women who took it til 12 weeks and reckoned the risks were small. Also depends on the dose you are taking apparently? Just have a chat with your doc if you haven't already, no point in you worrying unnecessarily :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I'm on 200 mg a day. I called but she's not in the office until Friday :(


----------



## luvymom

Just wanted to pop in and hopefully give Sunshine a little peace of mind. I've had 2 healthy babies taking progesterone. My sister has also taken it with her past 2 babies. I was freaked out the first time I read the bottle too, but my babies (and my sister's) have all been very healthy. I also have a friend that wasn't able to stay pregnant until she started taking the progesterone. Then she went on to have healthy babies too! :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Great thank you :) that helps alot! I almost passed out when I read that on the bottle!


----------



## Smiler82

Phew! That is good news :) Sunshine I read on another thread a woman was on 300mg and her doc said that was nowhere near high enough to cause any problems :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! I feel tons better! I feel so rude I haven't even asked how everyone is doing??


----------



## Smiler82

Aww don't be silly!! Just glad you're feeling better about it now :) Am getting fed up of being home alone, really want DH to come back! Missing him a lot. Very nervous about my temp in the morning...debating whether to take a test in the morning if my temp is any higher. Kept saying I'd wait til AF was late but honestly, the final days of the 2WW are just the slowest ones aren't they :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are u feeling optimistic about this month? :)


----------



## Smiler82

Not really...my temp was a tiny bit higher this morning so I thought ok let's test, but it was bfn. I've not had any signs of pregnancy or AF up until now but this morning my lower tummy is feeling a bit sensitive and delicate so reckon AF will arrive tomorrow or Sat :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no! I hope AF stays away!! I'm so ready for everyone to get their BFP!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) I really want to join the club too!! Tummy feeling fine now, hope the cramps don't come back please please please...[-o&lt;


----------



## Sunshine7125

What tests are you using?


----------



## Smiler82

This morning I used an internet cheapie, the brand is One Step. If I miss AF I've got a supermarket own brand that I got my last bfp with, but I won't waste that one til I'm definitely late.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That sounds like a plan!!! I am so hopeful for you!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you!! I am so nervous for the next couple of days...


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.atleast u can now relax sunshine.
i went for my 3rd scan this cycle n it seems i hve one imature follicle(19mm),i might just go ahead n get a trigger myself.i hve nothing to loose..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh good luck Mmleo! If you have nothing to lose then I think it's a good idea to go for it. How soon after the shot will you ovulate?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh good luck Mmleo! If you have nothing to lose then I think it's a good idea to go for it. How soon after the shot will you ovulate?

i ov 12-24hr after the shot .bt it doesnt make sense,i had a positive ov test 3 days ago,ystday i could swear i felt the pain that w;d indicate that i ovulated bt the scan doesnt c a sign of OV.n my temps started going up but i cant really tell until tmoro.i'll take the shot tmoro.
gd luck to u smiler,when is ur DH coming back??i really hope this is it for u..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes good luck girls!! I started spotting again agghh but she told me it will happen until that tear heals


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm that is strange then if you felt you ov'd and a temp rise, but scan showed you didn't. I suppose as long as you're getting in plenty of bd'ing so you're covered either way then it'll be ok. Would be so fantastic if this was the cycle for you :hugs:

DH should be home around 2am this morning, can't wait! It's 5:30pm here now so not long :) Thanks Mmleo I hope it is too...just want to know now and be put out of my misery!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh good luck Mmleo! If you have nothing to lose then I think it's a good idea to go for it. How soon after the shot will you ovulate?




Sunshine7125 said:


> Yes good luck girls!! I started spotting again agghh but she told me it will happen until that tear heals

isnt this only the 2nd day on the meds?give it a bit of time...u sh'd do what relaxes u the most...me is swimming..works like a charm.But i still understand how worried u must be.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks :) I'm not gonna get discouraged yet


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo how are things? Is your temp still high, did you get the HCG shot today?

Sunshine do they have any idea how long it can take for a tear to heal? Hopefully the tablets will kick in v soon :hugs:

Feeling VERY nervous and twitchy today....yesterday my boobs suddenly got massive!!! That happened with both my other pregnancies...eep. DH got home last night and was so funny, his jaw dropped at the sight of them :) I really really really hope it is a sign. My temp went up a bit again this morning but not sure it was accurate as I didn't go to bed til 3am and couldn't sleep very well. Just don't want to read too much into things incase AF arrives today/tomorrow but the big boobs have really thrown me!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo how are things? Is your temp still high, did you get the HCG shot today?
> 
> Sunshine do they have any idea how long it can take for a tear to heal? Hopefully the tablets will kick in v soon :hugs:
> 
> Feeling VERY nervous and twitchy today....yesterday my boobs suddenly got massive!!! That happened with both my other pregnancies...eep. DH got home last night and was so funny, his jaw dropped at the sight of them :) I really really really hope it is a sign. My temp went up a bit again this morning but not sure it was accurate as I didn't go to bed til 3am and couldn't sleep very well. Just don't want to read too much into things incase AF arrives today/tomorrow but the big boobs have really thrown me!

am smiling as am reading this...sounds v good!!how happy i'll be for u.when do want to test again?will u wait for a missed :witch:?
i took my shot tday,gave it to myself,will start some pills in 2-3 days to make my cycle longer..let's c what happens


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am feeling so happy and hopeful for you girls!! :) 

The tear took 8 weeks to heal with my son... I have been fighting it already for almost 4 weeks so I am hoping it heals quickly!! I didn't take the Prometrium with him so I hope this gives the healing process a jumpstart!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am feeling so happy and hopeful for you girls!! :)
> 
> The tear took 8 weeks to heal with my son... I have been fighting it already for almost 4 weeks so I am hoping it heals quickly!! I didn't take the Prometrium with him so I hope this gives the healing process a jumpstart!!

did u take anything with ur previous?either way this time it is gonna disappear sooner am sure.


----------



## VMAG

Just popping in to say hello. I went for my first PN appointment n they told me I had to reschedule bc my doctor was stuck at the hospital. Just my luck lol. The month I found out I didn't have many signs n really didn't think I'd get my bfp so don,t give up ladies!!! Sunshine, how is that progesterone working? I have been feeling nothing but sooo hungry the last few days. I am going to blow up :-O. New appt is Monday.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I didn't take anything with my son. The spotting is still here but the meds have only been in my system 3 days.

Can't wait until your appt VMAG!! So far I haven't noticed a difference on the meds but fingers crossed.


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo fingers crossed for you!! I don't think I coudl inject myself I'm too much of a wuss :) Really really hope the shot and the pills do the trick.

Hahaha well I'm just glad there is somewhere I can obsess over my big boobs :D Have been feeling a tiny bit crampy today so worried AF will show tomorrow. Will prob do another cheapie test on Sunday if no AF, then a better test on Monday if necessary. Arrgghh...

Sunshine I'm sure the meds will kick in very soon. Would be so great if it stops it soon so you can stop worrying x

What does PN stand for? Good luck tho VMAG! Shame you had to reschedule, so annoying!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler good luck hun!!!!!


----------



## VMAG

Thank you so much guys! PN stands for prenatal. :). I'll keep you posted


----------



## Smiler82

Pre natal! Should've thought a bit harder about that one eh :dohh:

Argh I decided to test again today but bfn. Still no sign of AF either but I guess I have all day...I would usually spot by now but (TMI) just getting a lot more cm than I would do at this point. Am starting to question if FF got it right and I ov'd later than I thought :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope AF doesn't come!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Started to spot..... :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww no!! :(


----------



## knk2011

I'm 3dpo today! Anyone else? how do you feel?


----------



## Smiler82

SO bummed, I can't believe it. Feel like my body has been a bit cruel this month, to have such big boobs and be a day late. There's a tiny part of me that's hoping it's just random spotting and won't get any heavier but I know I shouldn't hope too much :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I'm so sorry Smiler. What's the plan for next month if this is AF?


----------



## Mmleo

oh so so so sorry smiler lets hope it is just spotting.i tried to send u hugs bt failed on my phone.x


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks guys :flower: Pretty disappointed but handling it way better than other cycles...think because we do have a plan in place. Next I have to arrange the HSG, then got another appt with the consultant 1st Feb and will get a prescription for either metformin or clomid. Won't start them til May tho as still don't want an xmas baby!! I guess we could squeak in one more try on my Feb cycle tho :)

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm bloated and cranky lol. The Metformin would be a great start. The HSG helps a lot too!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww! Is DH keeping out of your way :)

Hehe yes I am hopeful the HSG will do the trick for me too! Though you didn't ov that cycle did you, and you had problems spotting? Those are quite typical reactions aren't they? So if I have it later this month it'll probaby make Feb a no-go. Nevermind, will just use the extra time to save some cash :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

My Dr told me it shouldn't have interrupted my cycle :( but it did. You should still ovulate and everything :) DH is watching a movie. I'm being lazy lol


----------



## Mmleo

Hello smiler.how is it going??


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine, I think with my mad cycles it's prob a good idea to expect the HSG to muck things up. Haha being lazy is great :)

Things are still strange today though...usually once I start spotting AF shows up very definitely and quite painfully 12-24 hours later. But today I'm still spotting and (TMI) it's just brown cm. Think will test again tomorrow if nothing else happens today. Is weird, I think something is wrong :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hmm wonder what's going on? I'm the same way I start brown but the next day its heavy and painful.


----------



## Smiler82

It's soooo annoying. Have been doing a bit of reading and I reckon my lower-than-normal temps mean low progesterone, which in turn could explain the lack of my usual heavy AF. Starting to get more AF-type cramps now and just been to the bathroom and the spotting is getting heavier. So maybe am just in for a late, light AF due to low progesterone. Will have to bring this up at my next appointment. 

Oh well, it is an excuse to curl up on the sofa with a hot water bottle and a girly film :)

How is everyone else today? How is your spotting Sunshine?


----------



## Mmleo

hi ladies.u hve painful periods too?sorry smiler.by now u sh'd be sure if it is AF or not.r u sarting ur meds with this cycle or next one?
am ok,i sh'd b having lots of :sex: to make sure i catch the last egg bt i've noticed that even last time it put me off sex.normally around this time i;ll be good to go.
and u sunshine?r u in a better mood tday??


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah usually for me the first day is really painful but after that the pain pretty much goes away. I am sure it is AF now - not bleeding anywhere near as much as I normally do but it is red now and painkillers+hot water bottle aren't really helping the cramps :( I'll probably leave the meds til April/May...I am just so dead set against our kids having their birthday near christmas!! I have a friend whose bday is 24th Dec and she hates it. Another friend's bday is early Jan and every year she tries to organize something some people always back out because they've got no money left after Christmas, and even on occasion her DH hasn't even bought her a present because he spent all his money at Christmas!!

Oh no!! No good that you don't feel like DTD! What causes that I wonder. Keep at it though! Times when I've been waiting to ov and I've just gotten bored of it haha :) then regretted it when realised we missed it.

Hope everyone's been having a nice weekend x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls. I'm not cranky today lol but feeling blah :( I never feel like doing the deed haha.


----------



## Smiler82

Haha is that since you got pg you don't want to dtd?

Sunshine can I ask you about the HSG again - waiting for the docs to call back with an appointment but wondering how bad you felt afterwards? Like if I got a morning appointment would I be ok to go back to work in the afternoon, or is it best to take it easy? I work for myself so usually it wouldn't be a problem but over the next couple of weeks I've got some meetings/jobs in offices etc so hope I don't have to cancel on anyone.

Had a good old cry about it all last night. Was feeling ok over the weekend but when we went to bed I suddenly got really upset. Just so frustrated, was feeling really confident about this cycle :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

The Dr has me on restrictions so I can't dtd but I really haven't been in the mood at all haha... You would be fine to go back to work. I just cramped a little bit afterwards and spotted. It wasnt too bad. You can also take some ibuprofen before hand if you want to. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yes of course, I forgot your doc has banned you. Prob a good thing you don't feel like it anyway otherwise would be frustrating :)

Got a phone call earlier, my HSG is booked for Mon 23rd 10:30 am. Have had to shift a few things around re work but the people I'm working for at the mo are very understanding so will just turn up late.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!! So glad you got your appt. They say you are fertile the few months following the test :)


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! So I finally had my first prenatal appointment and it went well. She didn't tell me what the heart rate was but she said it was very fast, flickering away. She guessed somewhere in the 150s-not sure why she didn't tell me exactly. The baby kinda looks like a baby now-so weird! The doctor also said at this point the chance of miscarriage is 7% and it drops to 3% after 11 weeks. SO here I go again, another 3 week wait. Seems like TTC is only the beginning of the waiting-crazy! I'm glad to see everyone else is doing well. Good luck Smiler-I have a good feeling about you (and Sunshine told me that before I got my bfp so I hope this goes the same way:)!!! 
PS--isn't a raspberry larger than an olive???


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!! So glad to hear that!! I agree lol a raspberry is larger!! Haha.. :) I'm glad to hear the 11 weeks think that makes me feel better.


----------



## Mmleo

i almost forgot how bad 2ww is.I just cant think of anything bt being pregnant..i cant seem to want to do anything at all...just worrying!


----------



## Smiler82

Depends on the size of the raspberry and if the olive is stuffed or not... ??? ;)
Glad it all went well VMAG. I think once you are pg and til your kid is about 50 you will always have something to worry about :)

Arrgh Mmleo I REALLY feel for you! Do you know which exact day you ov'd? Got everything crossed for you, would be so great if you fell pg this cycle x x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, how are you?

Mmleo I hope this is it for you!!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mmleo

i think i ov'd on day 13-14.the problem is that i hvnt gone back to work yet,the worrying is only when am at home.so starting tmoro i'll be out every day till AF shows up.I've also bn contacting the IVF specialist n waiting for his reply.How r the pg ladies doing??
VMAG glad to hear that ur baby is doing great..when he/she starts moving/kicking u worry less i think.
sunshine-how is the spotting going??hope med hv kicked in already..n how the little prince doing??
smiler-how many days does ur AF last?u actually made me think of xmas babies..does that mean we hv to be pg now or after march?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My little one is doing well. How is yours?? The spotting has improved :) oh I hope it stays this way!!


----------



## Mmleo

good to know spotting is going down.how many tabs r u taking per day n the name of the medecine?u never know when i might need it.My boy is doing fine,getting crazier n crasier,repeating every word he hears.


----------



## VMAG

TWW totally does suck. Then it continues after the bfp lol. Oh men, they don't know how good they have it. And you are right, I'm sure I will always worry lol. BTW...stuffed olives...yummmmmmm . Sunshine, so glad the spotting has improved. Another day of waiting is done :) Onto the next for us all...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!! One more day gone


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe sorry Mmleo are you worrying about an xmas baby now too? If you are pg this cycle then you'll be ok :) We are taking a break March and April. I worked it out using an online calendar, how sad am I :)

My AF usually lasts about 5-6 days. I've noticed the last few cycles they are getting lighter, I hope that's nothing to worry about. Did you hear back from the IVF doctor yet? Hope you are doing ok keeping your mind off things. 

Glad the spotting is getting better Sunshine, that's great!

I went to see my new nephew yesterday. He is a little sweetheart. Always a bit of a shock remembering how much hard work little ones are though! Now me and DH are thinking we should go away on holiday soon whilst we still have the chance... :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hehe sorry Mmleo are you worrying about an xmas baby now too? If you are pg this cycle then you'll be ok :) We are taking a break March and April. I worked it out using an online calendar, how sad am I :)
> 
> My AF usually lasts about 5-6 days. I've noticed the last few cycles they are getting lighter, I hope that's nothing to worry about. Did you hear back from the IVF doctor yet? Hope you are doing ok keeping your mind off things.
> 
> Glad the spotting is getting better Sunshine, that's great!
> 
> I went to see my new nephew yesterday. He is a little sweetheart. Always a bit of a shock remembering how much hard work little ones are though! Now me and DH are thinking we should go away on holiday soon whilst we still have the chance... :)

u actually u sh'd go now,i wish i dad listened to p'ple who had babies bfor me.i think u can still hv a gd time bfore they r one(when u r still in control),when they r walking...forget it.Am not going anywhere until after Léon(my boy) is 2yrs.I hvnt heard from the dr yet bt am sure it'll b soon.,i've also managed to run around n it hs taken my mind off babies just for a bit.gd day ladies


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh yes definitely go now :) we were suppose to go to florida this summer but that wont be happening now haha


----------



## Smiler82

Aww no! Shame you have to miss your holiday...could you bring it forward a few months? I think we will most likely go away now you guys are telling me to haha :) Should be working today but now looking at holiday destinations!!

We all have such great taste in names!! Mmleo, DH came up with Leon as an option ages ago and it is def on our list. Lovely name :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think we have decided to go next May. So far away it seems :( that way my baby weight will be gone lol and the baby will be older.


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I think we have decided to go next May. So far away it seems :( that way my baby weight will be gone lol and the baby will be older.

i'll need ideas on what kind of holidays to take with toddlers,so far we've done family visits only.Do u like go to the beach?oh actually we've done one bt it was more shopping than relaxation...i hope u hve a gal sunshine.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ohh I love the beach!! That's where we went in July. It was amazing. My Hubby had never seen the beach. He was like a little kid. He stayed in the water the whole time! I really want a girl this time. Everyone thinks this one will be a girl but I will be happy either way. If its a boy the good news is I don't have to buy anything because I saved everything from my son :)


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! We are actually going to Disney next month. Not sure what I'll fit into then-growing fast lol. Have you gained any yet Sunshine? I cant even fathom never seeing the beach. I live on Long Island so I guess I take it for granted. I never paid attention to where everyone is from. SO CRAZY! We are all over the place. The Internet still amazes me. :)


----------



## VMAG

Ps-I'm set back 3 days according to my baby's development. Waa waa wahhhhh. Days feel like forever til this week 11 and now I'm back 3 whole days. I guess I better chill out hahahaha.


----------



## Smiler82

Never seen the beach!!! Wow! Well I guess America is a pretty big country eh, over here the furthest you can ever be from the beach is about 70 miles so I find it hard to imagine too:)

We're looking at going to a Greek island...already in holiday mode though won't be going for at least 5 months!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah hubby is from a small town in Arkansas. I grew up in Texas but my Dad and sister lives in Arkansas now. My mom is still in Texas and I am trying to convince hubby to move back to Texas with me... no luck yet :( I love the beach and can't wait to go back. I don't like living in Arkansas. Its beautiful scenery but no money to be made and the job market sucks. 

VMAG - I have gained about 4lbs total. I am trying really hard not to gain but its hard because I am not being very active trying to take it easy so I can help the tear I have heal a little faster.


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies :wave:,how is everyone doing?by now the spotting sh'd be drying up sunshine., 
9dpo tday and i cant do it anymore..the one thing stopping me is i actually hv no tests at home as i was on the pill for 2 cycles.but again am not sure why i want to test coz my cervix is so low this morning..temp hsnt dropped yet.i hve to be at a Birthday party tmoro and i dont want to start crying as AF shows up.Let me go buy a few sticks...


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo :hugs: :hugs: AF wouldn't arrive tomorrow would it, 10 dpo? That's too early isn't it? Also might be too early to test...you sure you could handle seeing a bfn at the moment? Also don't read anything into your cervix position, my fertility book says during the 2WW it will just go back to a normal, non-fertile position because there aren't enough hormones in your body to tell it you are pg. It can take weeks for it to go high if you are pg.

Hang in there hun x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls. The spotting is more of a tan discharge now sorry tmi. I ordered a doppler offline. I should get it today. I hope I can hear the babies heartbeat with it :) how's everyone?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh Mmleo :hugs: :hugs: AF wouldn't arrive tomorrow would it, 10 dpo? That's too early isn't it? Also might be too early to test...you sure you could handle seeing a bfn at the moment? Also don't read anything into your cervix position, my fertility book says during the 2WW it will just go back to a normal, non-fertile position because there aren't enough hormones in your body to tell it you are pg. It can take weeks for it to go high if you are pg.
> 
> Hang in there hun x

i know it is too early both to test n for AF to show up..bt of late she's bn showing up way too early...i dont want to be surprised..if am a bit pg (lol) atleast i'll c a pink'sh line..on the other hand i dont hv to feel bad drinking tmoro.How r doing smiler?AF all gone??
sunshine-i remember wanting to buy one of those at some point,next God willing i'll buy one.I hope u get to hear ur lito bean as much as u want.that will be fun!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yeah, sorry I forgot AF has been arriving early for you :( I really hope you are a little bit pg!!! That would be so cool. I know this sounds terrible but personally I don't beat myself up if I have the odd drink during the 2WW. My doc told me that at that stage, the embryo is so well protected a bit of alcohol wouldn't do any harm. So are you testing tomorrow morning??

AF is still here...thought she was gone this morning but no. Got HSG on Monday aarrgghh... booked our holiday though!! A week in Greece in June, my birthday week yay :)

Sunshine - sounds promising that the spotting is slowly clearing up :) Good luck with your doppler! How early can you hear a heartbeat with it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

They say between 8-10 weeks. I am about to go try it!! I will let you know if I am able to hear anything.


----------



## Mmleo

Am testing tnight n then maybe tmoro morning,i can actually hve more concetrated pee during the day,i drink more water in the night.I also got an email from the IVF clinic,gave me a list of test to be done b4 my appt n we r starting on that soon.monday?so soon..i hope it all goes well with u n may it bring u a baby as soon as possible.Try to forget abt baby making while on holiday..it'll help u.We r trying book a holiday too,we might be going to Mozambique in april


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!!! Good luck Mmleo!!!


----------



## Mmleo

i got BFN!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

No :(


----------



## VMAG

So sorry Mmleo. A vacation sounds great and u deserve it. And Smiler, I've always wanted to go to the Greek islands. They look amazing. Sunsine- I've already gained 8 pounds bc I eat all day so I dont feel nauseous. I was really upset about it but the doctor said not to worry about calories or weight until the nausea subsides. What day did ur baby measure compared to lmp? Did the dopler work?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My baby was a day behind from my lmp. The doppler worked! It was really hard to find the heartbeat but I finally did. I'm not getting to nauseous anymore. I don't know if that's bad or good.


----------



## Cloe

4 DPO here, but no symptoms at all. Still breastfeeding my LO. In case I am really pregnant again, I hope I will be able to continue BFing..... 11 days to go...ahrg.... we'll see.... we'll see....:winkwink:


----------



## VMAG

Yay! That's awesome! How much was it and where did you get it from? Is it safe to use all of the time?


----------



## Sunshine7125

It called a Sonoline B Fetal Doppler. I got it off eBay for 56.00. As far as I know its safe to use whenever but I'm going to try to limit it to about once a week. Just to give me a piece of mind :)


----------



## Mmleo

How is everyone doing?11dpo,not testing tda,i might just wait for another 2days


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you feeling mmleo?


----------



## Mmleo

am fine sunshine,.am waiting on AF hopping that she wont show up..i didnt test tday,let me c how i feel tmoro..How is the spotting?gone i hope


----------



## Sunshine7125

Still the same tan discharge. But def not as bad this time as with my son :)


----------



## VMAG

No nausea!! I am soooooooo jealous. Ordered a dopler. Cant wait for it to arrive (althoiugh I am sure itll add to my craziness lol).


----------



## Sunshine7125

Vmag I bet your having a girl :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Guys sorry had a hectic couple of days. Mmleo how are you doing?? Did you test today? Hope you are doing ok x

Just got a phonecall from the hospital, was meant to have HSG today but they moved it to tomorrow. Arrrghhh! Was all psyched up for it and everything, got to move work around too ggrrrr


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Hi Guys sorry had a hectic couple of days. Mmleo how are you doing?? Did you test today? Hope you are doing ok x
> 
> Just got a phonecall from the hospital, was meant to have HSG today but they moved it to tomorrow. Arrrghhh! Was all psyched up for it and everything, got to move work around too ggrrrr

ohh sorry abt that.Dont be stressed though,HSG is a good thing,it doesnt hurt anymore than AF.Best of luck smiler:hugs:.I wanted to give my AF time to show up...bt i might test later tday.


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :flower: yeah I'm sure it'll be fine, just not much looking forward to it plus having to phone up people to cancel work when you're freelance is really annoying!

How are you feeling today, feel like testing tomorrow or leave it another day or two?

Sunshine glad the spotting is clearing up much quicker than with your son :) How are you getting on with the doppler?


----------



## Mmleo

:bfn: again..n i feel my stomach swelling a bit,i think :witch: is approaching.I hve a list of the tests that i hve to do b4 my 1st appt with IVF dr,and that will be done between cd3 to cd 21,that sounds like feb is out,and march as i hve my mother in law visiting for almost a month...wow!!it is a journey


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls, hope all is well! I haven't tried to use the doppler again. I am going to wait until I get further along. It is so hard to find the heartbeat right now :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo sorry for your bfn :( It is beyond disappointing eh. Notice your ticker says day 1, did the witch definitely arrive then? :hugs:

Just got back from my HSG - man it hurt!! Was worried at first because only 1 tube came up on the screen but then the doc injected again (SO painful) and the other tube came up too. Phew! :happydance:

BTW I was wondering should we rename and move this thread? Seems silly for us to be in the 2WW section of the forum now. Not sure how to do it but think it can be done?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - sorry AF came :( I have fingers crossed for you this month!!

Smiler, I am glad your HSG looked good, that's fabulous news! 

I don't know how to move the thread but I am fine with moving it :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo sorry for your bfn :( It is beyond disappointing eh. Notice your ticker says day 1, did the witch definitely arrive then? :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from my HSG - man it hurt!! Was worried at first because only 1 tube came up on the screen but then the doc injected again (SO painful) and the other tube came up too. Phew! :happydance:
> 
> BTW I was wondering should we rename and move this thread? Seems silly for us to be in the 2WW section of the forum now. Not sure how to do it but think it can be done?

i totally hear u.Lets move...AF showed up,didnt cry this time..i tested 3 times already n there was not a tiny tiny pink'sh line...i think i knew i wasnt pg bt there is always hope.Soon i'll be going to meet the dr.How r u smiler?


----------



## Mmleo

Hi smiler.am sorry i missed out on the part where u had HSG and it hurt...how r u feeling now??
hello sunshine..how is the bump doing?u sh'd be spotting no more
And VMAG?how is everything?
i just bn to the dr's and i scheduled for an HSG too..in 8 days from now.going in tmoro for blood work ect..then in abt 20days i'll go for my IVF consultation.Has anyone started another thread yet?


----------



## Smiler82

This site was all weird for me today, anyone else? Kept getting error messages etc so didn't rename or move the thread in case it didn't work! Not sure where to move it to....TTC buddies maybe? Though obviously Sunshine and VMAG aren't TTC anymore!! I just feel a bit bad this thread is about being 3 - 6 dpo and when anyone new writes a message they kind of get left out :blush:

Anyway I'm feeling totally fine after the HSG, thanks :flower: I don't know if the doc did it slightly wrong but at first it wasn't too bad, just like a smear test really and a bit of a twinge when she injected the dye. But then she had to adjust things etc so we could see the 2nd tube and when she injected again it did really, really hurt. Don't mean to scare you Mmleo but just so you're prepared!! I bled a bit after and had AF-like cramps that evening but today no worries.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm good. Glad u ladies are getting the HSG out of the way :) its painful but worth it


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> This site was all weird for me today, anyone else? Kept getting error messages etc so didn't rename or move the thread in case it didn't work! Not sure where to move it to....TTC buddies maybe? Though obviously Sunshine and VMAG aren't TTC anymore!! I just feel a bit bad this thread is about being 3 - 6 dpo and when anyone new writes a message they kind of get left out :blush:
> 
> Anyway I'm feeling totally fine after the HSG, thanks :flower: I don't know if the doc did it slightly wrong but at first it wasn't too bad, just like a smear test really and a bit of a twinge when she injected the dye. But then she had to adjust things etc so we could see the 2nd tube and when she injected again it did really, really hurt. Don't mean to scare you Mmleo but just so you're prepared!! I bled a bit after and had AF-like cramps that evening but today no worries.
> 
> How's everyone else?

it's not scaring me at all,i've done this b4 and it really hurt but i dint bleed,the 2nd time i was under bt i didnt bleed either.Hv u googled and c if anyone had similar experience(the bleeing i mean).r u still bleeding?We can move it to assisted conception...


----------



## Mmleo

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> This site was all weird for me today, anyone else? Kept getting error messages etc so didn't rename or move the thread in case it didn't work! Not sure where to move it to....TTC buddies maybe? Though obviously Sunshine and VMAG aren't TTC anymore!! I just feel a bit bad this thread is about being 3 - 6 dpo and when anyone new writes a message they kind of get left out :blush:
> 
> Anyway I'm feeling totally fine after the HSG, thanks :flower: I don't know if the doc did it slightly wrong but at first it wasn't too bad, just like a smear test really and a bit of a twinge when she injected the dye. But then she had to adjust things etc so we could see the 2nd tube and when she injected again it did really, really hurt. Don't mean to scare you Mmleo but just so you're prepared!! I bled a bit after and had AF-like cramps that evening but today no worries.
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> it's not scaring me at all,i've done this b4 and it really hurt but i dint bleed,the 2nd time i was under bt i didnt bleed either.Hv u googled and c if anyone had similar experience(the bleeing i mean).r u still bleeding?We can move it to assisted conception...Click to expand...

and yes..i was hving some problems the hole day but i thought connection was just bad,and TTC buddies will work well..


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! First, why are we moving? Did someone complain? More importantly, how is everyone? I'm so sorry that you have to go through these painful tests. :(. Women deserve so much credit for what we go through :). I'm doing well. Eagerly awaiting the end of this first trimester-2 1/2 more weeks. Ahhhhhh-it doesn't get any easier. But I am grateful so I better stop complaining. Sunshine, my. Sickness seemed to hit real hard last weekend (as I hit 9) but it seems to have subsided a bit. How is yours? Don't mean to sound like a dingdong but, what is an hsg test?


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG no, no one has complained, but I did think that maybe we should move as we don't talk about 2WW stuff much anymore!! Every now and again someone comes along to post who is in the 2WW and then end up not sticking around as our convos go onto other stuff. Trying to think of a new title...if we move to TTC buddies could just be something like 2012 TTC chat?? I don't know, any other ideas?!

HSG is a test to check your fallopian tubes are open. They inject you with a radioactive dye and x-ray you. Fun :wacko:

Mmleo sorry, I didn't realise you've been through this before...why do they need to do it again? How did your blood tests go, do you get the results straight away? No I'm not bleeding anymore - I think Sunshine had spotting afterwards too? The doc said it was normal and I'm fine now. Just waiting to see if it stops me from ovulating this cycle or not...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did have spotting for quite sometime after my test... VMAG - my sickness has subsided :) I am happy about that. I listened with the monitor last night and got a heartbeat of 173. 

how is everyone?? I am upset because I am not supposed to be lifting alot at work and my boss keeps making me lift boxes. I need to call the DR and get a note because apparently my word is not enough for him!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello.i got the blood results right way,syphilis,hepatitis B,C all negative,the hormones i cant really understand,there is one of the that says post menopause that worried me a bit but i hve to wait for my dr.i hve to do another hsg coz the last time i did it i hadu just had a surgery(ovarian cyst removal) and i worry just in case the healing cozd a blockage.

hve moved yet?is it posible to just change the thread name to something else?how r u now after hsg smiler?

sunshine-sorry abt the heavy lifting..does ur boss really need a letter?everyone know no heavy lifting for pg ladies

how is everything with u VMAG?do u work?i hope ur lito bean hasnt cozd u problems at work..


----------



## Smiler82

Ok have changed thread title to 2012 TTC chat. To move to TTC buddies I think I have to request an admin to do that. I guess we could stay in this part of the forum now the title is less specific.

Mmleo when do you next see your doc? I would be worried to see the word menopause too but I'm sure it can't be relevant to you, maybe just a standard thing...sure your doc will explain it all. Oh I really hope your next HSG goes ok, is there much chance of scarring because of the surgery? Good to get it checked, good luck :hugs:

Sunshine I cannot believe he's making you lift stuff, regardless of your spotting probs as Mmleo said surely no pg woman should be made to lift stuff! You said before but I can't remember, what do you do? Great you could hear the heartbeat with the doppler that must be so exciting :) Take it 173 is good, I have no idea.

VMAG hope you're doing ok, how close to the end of the 1st tri are you now? To me seems like it's flown by but sure it prob hasn't for you when so anxious to get there x


----------



## VMAG

Oh, my doctor spoke about that procedure when I was ttc. She said most women get pregnant soon after because it clears the tubes. SO, hopefully that will be the case ;). Thanks for changing the thread name smiler-it was definitely the right thing to do.
I have 2 to 3 weeks left of the first trimester-really hope we make it. I tried my doppler and got 125-heard thats just the brands default-not going to get crazy so I'll just try again in another week. My nausea was horrible last weekend and now it seems to have gone away-makin me kinda nervous.
Oh, and I am a public school teacher in nyc. I teach pre-k so it's been exhausting but I'm pushing through. I wanna save my days so I get paid after the baby comes. 
Hope you girls are having a great weekend!


----------



## Mmleo

Thx smiler..the title makes more sens now.Am not seeing my dr before my IVF consultation,there is nothing to do about my post menopause thing,this for the IVF specialist to know what treatment is best for me..there is a chance of scaring coz one of cysts was huge(110mm diam).
am thinking of using protection until IVF..2ww is too stressful for me,i dont want to go thru that again n get BFN...


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Mmleo your status says you are hungover :) Good night last night??

Wow that cyst was large hey....really hope it has not caused any scarring. Is your HSG in a couple of days? Got everything crossed for you it comes back ok. If you don't want the stress of any more 2WWs then protection sounds like a good idea. Sometimes it is good to just not to have to think about it for a while if you see what I mean. What does your OH think?

VMAG that's great you heard the heartbeat :) I totally know what you mean about feeling worried re symptoms disappearing, but I also know it is totally normal. I read plenty of women saying things came and went.I guess as time goes by you get more used to the pregnancy hormones and things settle down. Teaching must be exhausting at the best of times tho! I know my friend had a hard time teaching when she was pg. I love NYC, was there in December! Great city :)


----------



## Mmleo

hung over was on sat...big night before.what does OH mean?am guessing husband...he agrees with me atleast for the OV days..my HSG is on the 2nd of feb but i was thinking of doing it b4 that if i can..i think AF is finished now.the last cycle(2ww) was so hard on me(just like most cycles anyway),i really believed i was pg but was wrong.i want to be able to concentrate 100% on the IVF.How r u doing smiler?did u say u were taking a break b4 starting ur meds?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls. How is everyone. I work in an office for a Director. He must think I am his slave!! I haven't spotted in a while yay!! Hope it continues!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay Sunshine!!! Really really hope the spotting has gone for good, fingers crossed for you. What on earth does he have you lifting if you work in an office?? Still can't believe he thinks it is ok to get you to lift stuff when you are pg spotting or no spotting...how are you feeling otherwise, all going ok?

OH means other half :) Good he agrees with you. Sorry the last 2WW was so hard for you I certainly know what that is like :hugs: Last cycle I was so convinced I was pg too, couldn't believe it when AF came. Yeah we will break March/April so no Christmas baby!! Will be good to give the metformin a chance to regulate my cycles. We _might_ have a shot this cycle, but so many ppl say the HSG stops them ovulating I won't expect it...


----------



## Sunshine7125

We deal with glass bottles and if we get complaints the customers send back boxes and he makes me carry them. They are pretty heavy. He is so lazy. Smiler good luck this cycle!


----------



## Smiler82

That is so meeeeaaaann!! I'm sure there must be some kind of health and safety law about that! Did you get a doctor's note yet?

Is our 2nd wedding anniversary today :) Can't believe how quickly time has gone. Kind of hit home how long we have actually been trying tho...we took a break in the time we were planning the wedding but before that we weren't using any protection for months and months. Gah! Got another appt on Weds afternoon, really hope I will get my hands on some metformin!!

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Mmleo

oh yeah...hve u showed ur dr the HSG results smiler??and r u on a break now?or next month to avoid Xmas babies?
sunshine and VMAG-i cant believe how fast days r going by...1st trimester almost gone!Stay blessed ladies.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks :) I am ready to be done with the first trimester so I will feel Alittle safer. My next appt is Feb 8th


----------



## Mmleo

sunshine,VMAG-U will def feel less stressed after the 1st trimester,soon after that he/she will start kicking which always lets u know that everything is fine..

HSG done tday(all clear:happydance: but some foreign bodies on the right ovary which is the result of the surgery i had in sept),refused to take any medication as i was terrified of sleeping,it hurt but not to the point that i'd want to cry,as soon as they finished that was it,no more pain...most def different from last time i did it..it hurt alot then.When i got home 2hrs later my pad was full of EWCM(sorry tmi),.did that happen to u ladies?also was spotting a bit(again that didnt happen last time).


----------



## Smiler82

Ah Sunshine you are so close to the 2nd tri, hang on in there! Has the spotting stayed away? Have you worked out when you can go on maternity leave from work ;)

Mmleo haven't seen the doc yet but as I was having the HSG done I could see the screen myself so I know with my own eyes all is ok and can tell them myself :) I'm on CD 16 today so I might ov in the next 10 days....if we catch it that would be fab!!! But if not yeah we will break til about May. It'll give me time to see if the metformin helps with ovulation at least. How are things with you, did you change the date of your HSG?


----------



## Smiler82

Ah Sunshine you are so close to the 2nd tri, hang on in there! Has the spotting stayed away? Have you worked out when you can go on maternity leave from work ;)

Mmleo haven't seen the doc yet but as I was having the HSG done I could see the screen myself so I know with my own eyes all is ok and can tell them myself :) I'm on CD 16 today so I might ov in the next 10 days....if we catch it that would be fab!!! But if not yeah we will break til about May. It'll give me time to see if the metformin helps with ovulation at least. How are things with you, did you change the date of your HSG?


----------



## Smiler82

Argh don't know why my last post appears twice! Sorry! And Mmleo your post wasn't up when I replied - must've been typing at the same time :)

Yay that your HSG was all clear!! :happydance: Such a relief isn't it. I wasn't even given the option of being put to sleep, how mean :) I had ewcm - type stuff too but I think it was a combo of the dye and the cold gel they put on me at the very start. I bled immediately after but it stopped v. quickly but think it is normal for it to happen for a day or two after.

So what's the next step for you Mmleo, have you got to go and chat to the IVF doc?


----------



## Mmleo

i hate injections,it wasnt really putting me to sleep,but i had no one with me...had to drive myself after..and u never know how u'll react to some meds..this time they didnt use dye,they used other clear liquid(maybe saline water),but i read somewhere that the catheter they insert in breaks some the EWCM in the cervix.But last month it also came on cd8 just like this time only this was much more than.The next step is going to my IVF dr for my 1st appt in 2wks coz i hve to go with some blood results(i hve to do this on cd20-cd21),i'd hv bn already bt we r seeing a dr in the neighboring country.,


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm that is weird about HSG causing EWCM but I guess it sounds normal if you read it can happen. Maybe that's what I experienced but put it down to the gunk they used :shrug: Strange you got it CD 8 last cycle though...maybe you had a random oestrogen surge that caused it?

Had my appt today, SOOOOOOOOO annoyed. 4th appt, 4th different doc. I would love to just talk to one person who knows me and my case. This guy told me I have nothing to worry about and did not want to give me any help AT ALL :growlmad: He was a nice enough guy but was frustrating having to explain to him that I have PCOS and we only have 5 or 6 chances per year to conceive. He told me I have been pg twice therefore am not 'sub fertile' and it will happen in time, if we have some nice dinners and a few glasses of wine! Arrgghh! I kept my cool but really had to push for some help. The last time I was there, the other doc was like yeah you can have metformin, no problem! And if it doesn't work, sure you can have clomid! This guy - nope!

He agreed to give it to me in the end after talking to another doctor but I came out so annoyed. Hearing different things every time you go is maddening!

Annywwwaayyy...calm down!! Mmleo howcome you're seeing someone in the next country, are they better?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls!! How are you?


----------



## Smiler82

Calming down a bit! Still annoyed after my appointment yesterday but nevermind. Actually sat down with DH and a calendar last night and was like, ok we need to have sex here, here and here!! So unromantic haha :) But we're away this weekend then I'm away for a couple of days so go to squeeze it in whenever we can...that's if I even ov this cycle, still worried the HSG will stop it.

How are you Sunshine? Did you sort things out with your boss yet? How long til your next scan? How are your pg symptoms, you feeling ok?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, are you trying this month? My next scan won't be until 18-20 weeks :( I am scheduled for an appt on Feb 8th. Hopefully I can make my appt for the scan then.


----------



## Smiler82

You don't get a 12 week scan? Why not? Here you get a scan at 12 and 20 weeks. What happens on the 8th then, just a general check up?

Yeah we are going to give it a shot this month. We sat down with the calendar last night it was so romantic haha :rofl: Just we have got a busy couple of weeks ahead with family visits, birthdays etc so we've plotted with precision when we are going to dtd! I'm on CD 19 today. Hope to ov around CD 25 like last cycle but you know what it's like having PCOS...still pretty bummed he wouldn't give me metformin, I was really hoping to try it :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Here they do a scan at 8 weeks to confirm pregnancy and find the heartbeat and then one at 20 to determine gender and make sure the baby is healthy. I don't know why they don't do one at 12 weeks. My appt Wed will just be pee in a cup, blood pressure, weight, listen to the heartbeat and that's about it. Next appt will be at 16 weeks and I will do all the same stuff plus some blood work to check for down syndrome, spina bifida, and neural defects. I am hoping she will go ahead and let me schedule my gender scan while I am there on Wed though. I can't believe he wouldn't let you do the metformin :( I would order it offline from a pharmacy and take it. It helps so much with PCOS


----------



## Smiler82

That thought did cross my mind! I looked it up but it is really expensive...it would be nice if they at least tested me for insulin resistance. It's so annoying they're basing their decision just on what I look like, not on medical fact if you see what I mean.

Ah ok so you get two scans too...I thought you meant the only scan they give you is at 20 weeks, that would be so hard to wait! At least you get checked up regularly that's good. So you are going to find out the gender? Did you find out with your son? Exciting :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did :) I found out he was a boy at 18w4d. I think this one may be a boy also :)


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhh!i totally understand how u feel,why do u hve to talk to different docs each time?can u not request for the one u saw last time?i'd order it on line if possible..was this one a man?he probably doesnt get it..
i think i got it on day 8 coz my cycle are getting shorter n i think i OV earlier than cd14,btween cd 12-13 i think.We hve to got to another country(only one hr flight)coz there is only one fertility clinic in the here n he kind takes advantage coz he has no competition..plus my dr recommends the one we r going to c.


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhh!i totally understand how u feel,why do u hve to talk to different docs each time?can u not request for the one u saw last time?i'd order it on line if possible..was this one a man?he probably doesnt get it..
i think i got it on day 8 coz my cycle are getting shorter n i think i OV earlier than cd14,btween cd 12-13 i think.We hve to got to another country(only one hr flight)coz there is only one fertility clinic in the here n he kind takes advantage coz he has no competition..plus my dr recommends the one we r going to c.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow so u have to fly to go see the Dr? Im glad he's helping you :)


----------



## Smiler82

You have to fly Mmleo wow!! He has got it made if he is the best fertility doc for miles around eh! That makes sense re ewcm then, to me day 8 is nooottthing! I'm excited if I see any ewcm on about day 20 :)

Nah I can't request to see the same doc, you just get an appointment at the gynae clinic which is held every Weds. You turn up, and you see whoever is there. They record everything of course, but you're totally right about the male docs being less understanding. My 2 best appointments were with female doctors :)

What makes you think you're having another boy Sunshine? How can you tell?


----------



## Mmleo

my dr says he is so good,he looks after you until u r 10wks,calls n checks how things r doing..that he is a better person too.the one here is good too but he is all abt the money..
it is EWCM coz it is still the same since cd8.It is just anoying when it is this much n nothing happens...it gives me nothing to complain abt.I hear u abt how unromantic our live hv turned out...i've decided,i dont tell DH exactly when we sh'd bd/when am OV'ing,it is just not fun.He realizes on his own eventually and by then w'v bd like 3 times in a row..sounds selfish i know..


----------



## Smiler82

Doesn't sound selfish at all! I know that most women don't tell DH when they are coming up to O. I feel very lucky because my DH is quite interested, he'll ask me where I am and when we need to ramp up the dtd, and it doesn't put him off at all. I've read so many posts on here where ppl's DHs feel very pressured and it causes problems but thankfully my DH is just glad of any excuse to get into bed :)

Your ticker says CD10 Mmleo so that's 2 days of ewcm? I thought that was normal? Don't you get 3-4 days of ewcm before ovulation, I think that's what FertilityFriend says.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am probably just trying to not get my hopes up for a little girl :) I want a girl but more than anything I just want my baby to be healthy. I have had more symptoms this time than I had with my son. Alot more heartburn and bloating but that may be from the Prometrium she has me on.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww I hope you have a girl :) But yeah as long as s/he is healthy that really is the main thing. On the bright side you can give them your son's hand me downs and save some money on clothes for the next few years!! I guess it would make sense the prometrium giving you extra symptoms I think I read somewhere it can make you bloat so maybe that is it. I had terrible, terrible heartburn with both my pregnancies, I feel for you!!


----------



## VMAG

I always told dh when I was ovulating and it made things SO much more difficult. I wished that I was able to keep some things to myself because he totally froze up. He actually told me NOT to tell him bc he knew what the pressure would do to him. SO, if u can keep a secret, then keep it ;). 
Sunshine, didn't they offer you the nt screening? It checks for downes and a few other problems but it' s a very detailed sono between 12 and 14 weeks. I have mine on Valentine's Day. Sometimes they can even guess the sex. I CAN'T WAIT. You should look into it.


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Doesn't sound selfish at all! I know that most women don't tell DH when they are coming up to O. I feel very lucky because my DH is quite interested, he'll ask me where I am and when we need to ramp up the dtd, and it doesn't put him off at all. I've read so many posts on here where ppl's DHs feel very pressured and it causes problems but thankfully my DH is just glad of any excuse to get into bed :)
> 
> Your ticker says CD10 Mmleo so that's 2 days of ewcm? I thought that was normal? Don't you get 3-4 days of ewcm before ovulation, I think that's what FertilityFriend says.

to be honest,i've never really paid attention but when i did it seemed to come maybe a day before but that's when my OV was on cd15,..for us it doesnt reallty go that well when he knows..What r u gonna do abt ur meds?wait until u c a more understanding doc?


----------



## Sunshine7125

They don't offer the NT scan here :( I'm not sure why. I will have some bloodwork done at 16 weeks for downs and spina bifida and if it comes back bad they do a level 2 ultrasound. Then they do a scan at 18-20 weeks for sex of baby and making sure the baby is developing normal. I wish they would do it


----------



## VMAG

Oh man! Well at least you know that you will find out the gender for sure at your next scan :).


----------



## Mmleo

Hey sunshine...12wks gone!!how r u feeling??
VMAG-almost there...12wks is the 1st trimester isnt it?abt our men freesing when they know we hv to BD..it happened to us again tday...now what we do it becomes difficult...is he does it in a cup n we use a syringe..how strange is this becoming?bt we had to as this was our last day od OV i think..
How r things smiler??u mentioned a holiday a few days back?when r u going?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay Sunshine 12 weeks :) Hope this last week of the 1st tri goes well. VMAG how are you feeling? Not long til your next scan, are you going to ask if they can tell the gender? I didn't know they could see so soon, I thought you had to wait til like 20 weeks or something before they could tell.

Mmleo sorry you guys have to do the cup/syringe thing...it must feel pretty strange but I think if we were in the same position I would be doing that too, at least you are doing everything you can and really giving it your best shot.

I don't know if I maybe ov'd a bit early this cycle...my temp shot right up this morning but I've not been feeling well so that could be why. I kind of hope I haven't because I don't feel like we dtd enough, had planned on a few more days of it this week! Will keep going just in case...
Mmleo we're not going on holiday til June. Can't wait!! It is snowing here so dreaming of the sunshine :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! I am still not feeling well but last night was the last night of Prometrium and Metformin! No more meds :) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies,i had m baseline scan ystday and thank God i hv no new cysts,am just left with progesterone and prolactin tests and we go c our dr.am excited!!
Happy u r done with meds sunshine...i hate when u hve to take something everyday..i bet u will feel much better when u body does what it does best au naturel..
How r u smiler?u though u'd OV early..does it seem that way still?and how r u feeling?i kinda wish we had the snow coz it is bn just so hot...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay! No new cysts. That's great news!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hurrah for no new cysts!! That is really great news Mmleo really pleased for you :) :) :)

Sunshine, nice to hear you don't have to be on any meds any more! Hopefully you will start to feel better as you get further into the 2nd trimester. Did you get stuff sorted out with your boss?? Hope you're not still lifting heavy boxes!

No, I didn't ov yet :( Temp did jump a fair bit but went back down. I'm on CD 25 today so hoping I will ov in the next few days, but I don't really have any fertile signs so best not get my hopes up! Although my boobs have suddenly gone massive again! They have a mind of their own!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay for massive boobs lol :) I am not lifting anymore unless it is less than 5lbs. I go to the Dr today for a check - up. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha that is what DH said :D

Glad you got the lifting thing sorted out Sunshine....how long til you go on maternity leave? How was the check up today? Hope it went well x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I go in at 1:30. I'm not sure what time it is where you are :) I went on maternity leave with my son at 36 weeks which was earlier than planned so as long as everything goes ok I will probably go on leave around 38 weeks.


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I don't know the time difference, prob about 8 hours or something? I think when I was in NYC we worked out the UK was 5 hours ahead of NYC. Annywho, how'd it go? Hope it was all ok!

Wow, 38 weeks! That's pretty strong of you :) When I was pg the first time, I asked my sister if she thought I'd be ok to keep going to work til 38 weeks and she said no way, leave at 36! She's always been a bit of a hypochondriac though ;) I hope that if I get pg, being freelance will mean I can keep going til the end since I'm mostly at home. Do you have much of a commute?


----------



## Mmleo

Hey smiler...how r u doing?BBs still getting bigger?i wish u all the best this cycle.R u taking anything at all?like cough syrup?i also heard of soya something bt i hv no idea what it does...gonna google it now.
abt maternity leave,.am amazed,my boy's nanny is still working with us n she is hving a baby march 5th!am not sure i'd manage..
am so excited for my upcoming appt.it'll be on valentine's day!super excited!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Mmleo! Haha yeah boobs still looking good :D They do tend to get bigger in the run-up to ov...temp still not risen but hoping it will do soon if the girls are anything to go by haha :D I'm not taking anything at all - haven't had acupuncture for ages as was getting a bit expensive. Just going to be au naturel this cycle, then if no luck will break and start clomid in June I think.

Ah yeah I've heard of the soy thing -soy isoflavenes or something? It works the same as clomid as far as I understand it, so not sure it would be that good for you if you are at risk of cysts??

Aww I'm so pleased you're so excited for your appt! Is it with the doc you have to fly an hour for?


----------



## Sunshine7125

mmleo, what will your appt be on valentines day for?

Smiler, have you ovulated yet?

Well the appt went well, the heartbeat was 161 and everything seemed fine. Around 7 pm last night I started bleeding and I am still spotting this morning. They don't want to see me because they said they heard the heartbeat yesterday so baby is fine, it is just this stupid tear acting up again... grrrr i thought it had healed :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no huge :hugs: to you Sunshine it must've been pretty scary to see the blood :( :( You feeling ok? Great that they heard the heartbeat nice and strong though.

Nope not ov'd yet. Have been reading up on the HSG trying to figure out what the chances are of not ov'ing at all because of it. Lots of ppl say their ov was delayed but still happened, so I hope that's the case for me...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm doing ok. I wish I was home right now instead of work. I just want to lay down and rest :( 

I didn't ovulate after my HSG. It messed my cycle up :( I hope you ovulate!!! Fingers X


----------



## Smiler82

Argh no, can't believe you're at work!! Maybe you should take the day off tomorrow...?

Yeah I remember the HSG mucked you up totally didn't it :( But then you got pg the cycle after, was it? A bit annoyed with the timing of mine cos we want to break March and April. Doh :dohh:


----------



## Mmleo

Ohh:hugs: sorry sunshine.i cant imagine how u must feel right now.I s it different from last time u were pg?am so sorry u hveto go thru that n u rnt even home.can u not get a day off??
smiler-i tried a few times to reply bt this site had a problem from where i am..it is the same dr we r flying to c..i hope we like him and he likes us..i hope we dont hve to postpone anything then we'll hve to start in march God willing!
I totally believe bbs getting huge is sign,i used to be like that b4 i had a baby but now i dont feel anything there at all..i miss that.
sunshine-valentine's will be our 1st appt with the IVF doc,hopefully we get to spend a romantic evening too(only if there is nothing to cry abt)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo did you have the progesterone and prolactin tests you mentioned the other day? I really hope you like the doc, it makes such a big difference when you feel like they really care about you and you're not just another statistic if you see what I mean...it's not that far away actually is it, only 5 days to go!

It's funny how your body changes isn't it...I used to feel nauseous the day I ov'd, and nothing ever happened to my boobs. Now it's the other way round.

Sunshine hope you are ok x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm ok thanks girls :) this just sucks so bad


----------



## Smiler82

Aww :hugs: Sunshine. Do you think coming off the prometrium had an effect? Will you go back on it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope not :( They won't let me go back on it. I am still spotting but it's brown. I am hoping the baby will be ok and we will make it through all this. It is never fun seeing any kind of blood while pregnant. It is so scary :( 

How are you girls doing today?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah it is so scary...I really feel for you. At least it is just brown - maybe your body just needs a few days to adjust to not being on the meds and it'll settle in time? Hope so, got everything crossed for you xxx

Not a lot to report from my end - still not ov'd yet but temp took a bit of a dive today so maybe today was the day. We have already dtd just in case :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are you skipping the next few months? Or will you continue ttc


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.am taking the progesterone n prolactin on sun or mon(cd20-22) i think.
Hey sunshine..r u taking any meds right now?maybe smiler is right,it could be the ones u just stopped taking..bt the also say that brown blood isnt that bad
smiler..keep dtd every other day so u dont miss the window..the best of the best for u smiler,i hope it happens this cycle.


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck for Monday Mmleo! Will you get the results straight away? Let us know how it goes :)

Thanks yeah I am so determined not to miss the window...it would be so great to fall this cycle, half torn between thinking yay the HSG will have given me a 'spring clean' and, oh no the HSG will have stopped me ovulating :S

Sunshine yeah if I don't fall pg this cycle the plan is to chill out for a couple of months, then start clomid in May/June. Though I was thinking this evening, how weird it'd be not to think about ttc...kind of looking forward to it but also will be strange. What on earth am I going to talk to you guys about haha


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sometimes it is good to take a break but I understand you will feel lost. I took a few breaks in between and it was weird but definitely more relaxing :) Oh not sure if I told you girls, I may have but I find out the sex March 9th.

Good Luck Mmleo!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh yay!! I knew you were going to find out but not the date. Not long to go! Am so excited for you :) Will you be telling ppl once you know, or keeping it to yourselves?

Yeah I wonder how much more I will accomplish every day from not being on FertilityFriend and analysing my chart! I'll keep temping just to check I am ov'ing but I think my mind could def do with a bit of a break...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah we are going to tell everyone :) everyone wants a girl but I just want a healthy baby. I hope you get pregnant this month!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww well best of luck...would be great for you to have a girl but as you say as long as they are healthy that really is the main thing :)

Man I was in a lot of pain last night...just on my right side. Often happens and not nec anything to do with ov, but never this painful, and today I still feel achy. Temp rose this morning quite a bit, so maybe it was ov. Arrgghh I go mad just waiting for ov nevermind to find out if I am pg :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sounds like you ovulated to me :)


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! I haven't been around lately because I'm trying so hard not to obsess. I have my nt scan on Tuesday-can't waitfor it to be over. Still waiting to see if dh is going to be able to make it. He's nyc cop and no one wants to switch shifts on Valentine's Day :(. Luckily, after this I can look forward to out trip on Monday to Disney. Oh time, it drives me crazy! So glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Fingers crossed for you guys. Happy Valentine's Day! :flower:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.Am getting my last blood tests tmoro,then head out to meet the doc,our appt is on tuesday...i so hope everything goes well.I've managed to keep me busy not obsess abt the hole thing...not easy.I've bn working out every day just in case am not suposed to do any hard work in the next month...also to get me as tired as possible so i go to bed right away as i tend to think abt my troubles in the night.
Sunshine-how r u doing?the bleeding gone?hve u called ur doc abt it?just keep using ur (thingy) to hear the heart beat which am sure is fine.Tell me...what r the progesterone results supposed to look like when one has OV'd?Ive had this done before bt i dont know where the papers r.
VMAG-congrats on passing thru the 1st trimester!and let us know how ur u/s appt goes
Smiler-how r the temps looking?i really dont think HSG will stop u from O,but anything is possible.I wish all the best this cycle...how happy i'll be to hear the good news.And when u r on the break.,what does that mean?that u wont BD at all?use protection?sorry bt i've never done the break thing..
sorry guys...i just hve alot to say n ask tday.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sunshine7125

The bleeding has gotten much better. Hoping that was my last spell with it. My progesterone was 16 when I ended up pregnant this time and 13 with my son. I think anything over 10 is good :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone

nice to hear from you VMAG :) Are you worried about the scan on Tuesday? I really hope DH can go with you but I suppose working in that kind of job it's hard to get the time off. Will anyone else go with you if he can't? Good luck, let us know how it goes x

Sunshine glad to hear the bleeding is getting better...really hope it stops completely asap!!

Oh Mmleo you sound nervous!! Big :hugs: Good luck for the tests today and hope everything goes well tomorrow. I am the same as you, whenever I'm worried about something it is night time that's the worst! So hard to switch the brain off isn't it. Will have all fingers toes arms and legs crossed for you everything goes well...can't wait to hear how you got on :)

I _think_ I ov'd. I had a short bout of cystitis on Saturday so maybe that's what the pain was the other night. My temp has stayed high, though it's hard to tell really because we had a surprise party for my mum this weekend so was drinking/not sleeping too well and that always affects my temps. But I think I am 3 dpo today. Really hope so, I think it was all the bd'ing that gave me cystitis!!!! :blush:

Mmleo yeah when we break I think we will just not bd as much around the weeks when I could ov - I guess there's still a chance I could get pg but with my track record it's not likely. I'm slightly allergic to condoms I think so it'll just be a case of self-control!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hope everyone is doing ok :) 

Smiler - I hope you o'd that is wonderful news! 

Mmleo, Please let us know how your tests go and VMAG let us know how the scan goes tomorrow!


----------



## Mmleo

happy things r getting better for u sunshine.progesterone was 22.5,not sure what that means...i'll hear what the dr has to say.W'll c IVF dr tady..


----------



## Smiler82

22.5 sounds quite high? That's good, yes? Best of luck to you today Mmleo, really hope it goes well, let us know what he says xx

VMAG how did your scan go?

Sunshine have had 4 days of high temps now so am pretty confident I did O :) REALLY hoping the HSG helped clear me out and giving the swimmers an even better chance! Don't know how I am going to make it through this 2WW, it's really dragging already!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow, 22.5 is excellent Mmleo! Congrats!

Smiler - I hope this is it for you!!! This is great news girls! I am so happy for you two!!

VMAG - So what's the verdict? I am guessing it is a little GIRL??!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww thanks Sunshine :flower: am trying not to get my hopes up too much (as I say every cycle!) I always think if I am pg I would just 'know', y'know?? Like I should have some 6th sense about it. So silly! How are you feeling anyway, have you been having any trouble with stuff like sickness or mad cravings??

VMAG, where are you?? How'd it go? Really hope all is well x

Mmleo looking forward to hearing about your appt! Hope it was a positive meeting :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm having some pretty bad bloating and gas haha. Other than that I'm ok. I'm slowly starting to get more energy :)


----------



## Mmleo

The meeting went v well,i was so nervous before the appt but he is a really good man,so professional,looks like we r starting with the next cycle..on day one-two of next cycle i hve to come back for another scan,then go on from there.AND he said mine is unexlpained infertility coz everything just seems fine:happydance:...which i think it is a PLUS!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow! Mmleo that is so exciting! I'm so pleased it was a good experience for you :) :) :) So will you have to fly back to him at the start of your next cycle or can you have the scan done closer to home?

Aww poor you Sunshine :) Better out than in though hey :D Have you been ridiculously tired? I was reading an article about pregnancy in the newspaper and the woman writing it was saying it was just bone-numbing exhaustion. I was tired with my two pregnancies but not that bad.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I've been exhausted with this one! I feel so lazy haha. 

Congrats mmleo!


----------



## Smiler82

Well if you have a little one to look after and you work I'm not surprised you feel so tired! I'm sure you're not being lazy at all :) I hope DH is running around after you haha :)

5 dpo for me today...temp went up a bit this morning which was exciting, but then again I was pretty warm under the winter duvet haha


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay for temp rise!! I'm exhausted today. My husband is applying for a new job which may put us moving right in the middle of pregnancy.... not sure if I want to do that :(


----------



## Mmleo

it means i hve to fly back.i can hve a scan anywhere but the dr prefers to do it himself to know what he is dealing with..n i do agree...there are maybe 3 trips i hve to do all tgether.i just dont know how am gonna cope leaving my boy so often.How is everyone doing?sorry u r abit lazy sunshine,they say u'll feel strong again around the 5th month.how is going at work?
hi Smiler,5dpo already?almost there..bb stillbig?ur temp sounds promissing too.r going to test or u'll wait for missed AF?


----------



## Smiler82

Eep, how far away would you be moving Sunshine? I hate moving, it's such a hassle!

Mmleo yeah considering my experience with always seeing a diff doc, sticking with the same one sounds like a good idea. 3 trips isn't too many...how far apart would the trips be? Do you have to stay overnight, if it's only an hour's flight can you go in the morning and come back that evening?

Arrgh 5 dpo feels like nothing, the end of the 2WW feels like a million days away! Haha yeah my boobs are still big :) DH is the expert I swear he knows them better than I do :) But they got big last cycle and was a bfn so not going to rely on them anymore. I think I _should_ wait til AF is late considering how last cycle went, but I usually crack a day or two before it's due :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

the scan trip i dont hv to sleep over bt the two o hve to stay...the plan is to go back(clinic) on day 8 so he can monitor the follicle growth until extaction,after that come back home the back again in abt 3-4days to transfer if all goes well.bt am also thinkong i sh'd go at once with my son n dh joining after then w'll all come back when everything's done...
Why do u not want a Xmas baby?i actually think it'll b quite nice bt ofcoz am on the other side of the world..is it the wheather?i know the 2ww,i hvnt missed them..n i hvnt obsessed this time,am looking forward to starting IVF.few more days..dont torture urself,if u can wait anymore just test..


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'll be moving about 500 miles from where I am now. From Arkansas to Texas. The good news is my Mom is there :) I miss her so much! I'm so glad everything seems to be falling into place for you ladies! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo wow, it sounds like it is all moving so quickly that's great! I always thought IVF was a really long, drawn out process. It would be nice for your DH and son to be with you though yeah, it'd be good to have the support and family round you :)

Ah well re xmas baby I guess it's just me being silly!! Just because my nephew was born on Boxing Day this year and my best friend's bday is Xmas Eve so it's already a busy time of year! And yeah the weather isn't great here, more than once stuff has been cancelled because of snow. My sis was really worried about giving birth in December because usually the roads are v bad, she was scared she wouldn't be able to get to hospital and no one would be able to get to her to help. We really do not deal well with snow in this country!!!

Oh Sunshine, a move to Texas would be great! Didn't you always say you wanted to move back? Did you convince DH to apply for a job there, or was it just coincidence?


----------



## Sunshine7125

My good friend from Texas told me what a great job her husband has and got my husband interested. The pay is really good and I would be able to stay home with the babies :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay, that sounds perfect :) I really hope he gets it x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) Me too. It will be a month or so before he can apply because he had to apply to get a license of some sort and has some testing to complete first but that's part of it I guess.

how are you ladies today?


----------



## Smiler82

Gosh, sounds complicated! What does he do?

Nothing much to report from my end...just been chatting to other ppl in the 2WW and some ppl with early bfps had loads of symptoms! I have none :( I'm only 6dpo though...


----------



## Sunshine7125

He's a chemical operator right now for a huge chemical plant. This new job will be in the oil fields. Hard work poor guy :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh blimey oh riley, it really does sound complicated! Can see why he would need to get licences etc sorted out. If your friend's DH really enjoys it though that's good, it's better to have hard, enjoyable work than easy, dull work :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

The money will be very good. It is more than what him and I are making together right now :) I really hope he ends up getting it. I cant wait to see if you are pregnant this month!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh WOW that would be amazing!!!! Fingers crossed, it really does sound like the ideal situation for you all :)

Arrgghh I have been a fool and been looking at the pregnancy test gallery on FertilityFriend and now I am dying to test :D Zero chance of getting a bfp now but it's like an itch you just wanna scratch :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I totally understand I was the same way. If you have some of the early tests you could test in a few days. I tested at 12 dpo and almost threw it in the trash and on my way to the trash I saw the faintest line :) it was crazy!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I've got a few early IC's left over. It is a good and a bad thing having them in the drawer!! I didn't realise your first test was so faint, maybe I will try around 12 dpo too. Only another 6 days...!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.If it all works out for u when will u be moving sunshine?it really sounds great to be home with the babies..i think i sh'd think abt doing the same...the problem is i love my job so much...it keeps me sane bt i'd prefer looking after my kids more...maybe just like 3yr break.

i'd wait to test smiler..it still too early.,it;ll upset u for no reason.one more week then God willing u'll anounce the good news.u mentioned that u r allergic to condoms...me too and i dint even think it was a real thing.,i thought it was just me.in the past i had a really bad reaction and the chinese dr didnt believe i had used protection..it was embarrassing :blush: it looked like it was a made up story.


----------



## Sunshine7125

He will be able to apply March 22nd so if he gets the job we will move soon after. What do you do mmleo?


----------



## Mmleo

hey smiler..i do think IVF is a long process if u dont know what is wrong..it takes a few yrs ttc'ng naturally,then medication of all kinds,then change drs until u've had enough n start looking into other options...and these ends we dont hve waiting lists as it is all private.and also most p'ple will hve a condition/s(lap,HSG,bcpills,egg/sperm donors etc) to treat b4 starting IVF...i;ve done all that!so it is quite long...going into details just made me realize how lucky we r that we dont hve to deal with most of those..


----------



## Mmleo

am a beautician,i hve a salon and enjoy it sooooo much n getting paid is a bonus..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww that is fun! I almost became one myself :)


----------



## Mmleo

its not too late...it is flexible for one,u can work at home too.u can work anywhere..fun job!
u almost became.,what happened?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I ended up getting a business degree instead and I haven't used it yet :( What a waste huh?


----------



## Mmleo

There is still time,u'll use it when ur babies r a bit older...how r u coping with a toddler?it must be hard.When u said u ewre a bit lazy..i thought it was ok only to remember that there is a lito one involved!it must bt tough!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah he stays attached to my hip :) he follows me everywhere I go. He will sit and watch tv with me its so cute. I've had more energy the last few days so that's good :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo when you put it like that then yeah IVF does seem like a really long process! I also thought you had to have hormone injections for a few weeks before they get the egg but I guess that would only be if you don't ovulate. Being allergic to condoms is totally a real thing!! You can be sensitive to the latex. I used to find if we didn't have sex for a while (when we weren't ttc) I would always be very irritated down there! But if we kept having sex regularly then I would get used to it and it'd be alright. But we've not used condoms for years now so I dread to think what the reaction would be like now!!

That's so great you love your job so much...I mostly enjoy mine but sometimes it is a bit dull!! I hope it all works out for the best though as in, when we have kids I can work when I choose to because I'm freelance and am at home 99% of the time.

Aww Sunshine that sounds sooooo cute :) He does look totally adorable :) Maybe when the kids are a bit older you could go back to business, or retrain as a beautician and run your own place, thus using your business degree too! Sorted :D

Argh yeah I won't be testing just yet!! I know it is way way way too early. Will see how I feel next week. Was a bit crampy and tender in my lower tummy last night and this morning but has gone now. Could be anything I guess.


----------



## Mmleo

hi sunshine.how r u tday?how's the lito man?it sounds so cute him watching tv with u.my son,s nanny is pg n hving a baby next month...coz of her he thought i hve a baby in the tummy too,so every time he sees me without a top he kisses my tummy!i cant wait for him to kiss it for a reason..
otherwise i cant wait to c AF,the longer it takes to come the later i start my meds...a day or 2 seems like for ever..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww that's so sweet he kisses your tummy. My little one is running around the house like a crazy person. I'm doing dishes and laundry. How are u girls?


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! NT scan went great-now just waiting on the blood test results. My baby was so sleepy, the tech had to keep hitting my stomach to wake him/her up. I felt so bad. I just booked our private gender scan on March 17th. I can't wait!!! Well, I have to go pack for Disney. Glad to see everyone is doing well. Have a happy and healthy week. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aww VMAG your poor little one being poked awake!! I hate that too :D So pleased for you everything went well. I know it's impossible to tell really but do you some kind of feeling about whether it's a boy or a girl?

Mmleo, how long til AF? Is your ticker correct? I am very much hoping NOT to see AF next week but just keep telling myself to prepare for her to show up. It's hard to imagine being pg after all this time :wacko: 

That is so sweet about your boy kissing your tummy, so adorable x


----------



## Mmleo

AF came ystady,went to c my dr n am back home and started my meds!!!sooo excited bt really tired!2 injections per day n am going back in 8 days n planning to stays there until all is done!!!I dont want u to hve ur af...and yes u'll get pg v soon!af super heavy too n dr says i cant drink..usually a drink helps around this time but i'll survive.
enough abt me...how r u ladies??


----------



## Smiler82

Haha this is so strange to say but hurrah that AF arrived!! So so so excited you can get going with it all. So do you mean you'll fly out to your doc in 8 days time, then just stay there for the whole process instead of coming home after every appt? I hope you can get online and keep us updated :D

Am trying so hard not to get worked up over symptoms as everything can be explained by other things...like been feeling crampy - could be AF gearing up to arrive. Couple of things making me feel a tiny bit queasy like cheese and coffee - but I often have food fads so prob nothing out of the ordinary. Boobs are big again but I think you've all heard enough about my funbags to know they are unreliable haha :D There was a bit of a dip on my chart at 4 dpo - could've been an implantation dip but then again it's winter so I was prob just a bit cold. And I think 4 dpo is way too early for implantation anyway so it was prob nothing.

Arrgghh!!


----------



## Mmleo

yes i hve to fly back and stay..i saw some ladies who had their eggs retrieval n they told me there is no way i can travel in that state..i've become a regular flyer now...i cant believe i flew in n out of another country in a day..
ur bb are def a good sign,it shows that some things are going right in there..when w'd be af expected?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh it's good you got to talk to other ladies about it and learn from their experience, that's good. Will you go on your own or can DH and your son come with you? Which day are you leaving?

I'm only 11 dpo today so expecting AF anytime between Fri and Sun...last cycle I was a day late so am accounting for that to happen again this time. I was cramping so badly last night though, really felt like AF was going to be here this morning. Feeling a bit weird generally, think I am just really nervous this cycle because if it's a bfn I'll be waiting til June for clomid.


----------



## Sunshine7125

So AF came for both of you ladies are you happy?


----------



## Smiler82

No, I haven't got AF yet. Hoping not to! Should be here this weekend if she's coming...
Sunshine can I ask you (if you remember) how was your period after the HSG? I've been having a lot of cramping yesterday and today. Hoping it was to do with pregnancy but now wondering if you get more period pains the cycle you have the HSG. I don't normally get cramps til AF is actually here, so to have them 10 - 11 dpo is really early.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My AF after the HSG was really heavy. I'm not sure why but it was bad :(


----------



## Smiler82

Did you cramp a lot in the days leading up to it? I really felt like I was going to get AF last night :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did cramp quite a bit but the whole time she had me on those fertility drugs I cramped alot. But I also cramped the month I was pregnant :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh really!! With my last two I do remember some cramping but it was quite short-lived and nowhere near as bad as what I've been having. Argh I am so nervous...


----------



## Sunshine7125

These I had were pretty annoying and painful. They were right in the middle and they were constant.


----------



## Sunshine7125

When can you test?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah mine have been right in the middle as well, they were constant last night and this morning but this evening have gotten better. My lower back has been sore too - but I did row 2000m last night in the gym so could be that!! 

Debating whether to test tomorrow at 12 dpo. Have got a few ICs left and one 'proper' test that I will save for Monday if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow that would exhaust me lol. I tested at 12 dpo :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe yes I have you as my benchmark! I will see how I feel in the morning... :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck :) lots of babydust!!


----------



## Mmleo

:dust: your way smiler,i hope the cramping means good!
i had my 2nd injections,feeling good,am not feeling any changes yet..how r u sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm good :) what will the injections do :) sorry to sound so dumb


----------



## Smiler82

Just tested - bfn :( :( Not going to test again now. Had some slight cramps last night but those bad ones I was having have worn off. Am just going to tell myself it's all to do with the HSG. 

Mmleo what do these injections do? When do you fly out again?


----------



## Mmleo

sorry abt BFN but u sh'd wait until missed AF..u r 12dpo?is it?
the injections make me grow many eggs.I fly back on the 26/27 feb n maybe stay for 10days.am sure i'll hve internet..i'll let u know how everything goes.


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I know I should wait...I always start off with the best intentions but usually crack around 12 dpo! Def not doing it again til AF is late, I promise :D

Oh wow that's only 5 days away...so the injections make you grow more eggs, then they harvest them and fertilise them in the lab, is that right? How quick til they put the fertilised eggs in your uterus? I SO hope this works for you Mmleo :thumbup:


----------



## Mmleo

on the 27th is to make sure the monitor the follicles,and not over stimulate me..then maybe 3-5 days lter they remove them,fertilize them then 3-6days they put them back...almost the same timing as a natural cycle...then comes the 2ww!!exciting!!

i think u sh'd test whenever u want to...coz if u dont there is nothing else u'll be thinking abt..n i hate that.but the cramping doesnt sound like AF to me..and itsnt HSG coz am on my 1st cycle following Hsg too..


----------



## Smiler82

Eek! So excited for you! It's so great to hear you sound excited too :) So by 10th March ish you should have had them put back in. I do hope you can get online to keep us updated but if you can't will be thinking of you and sending you loads of :dust:

I cannot think about anything else, you're right! I don't think I will test tomorrow though, I hear it takes a couple of days for HCG to rise so if was bfn today then possible it will be bfn tomorrow too. Sometimes I get spotting a day or two before AF so will look out for that instead. So you had no bad cramps this period after HSG?


----------



## Mmleo

:dust: to u too smiler.
it was nothing different from the usual...especially not before AF arrives.It is a gd i dea to look for the spotting fingers X's it doesnt happen.am feeling a bit dizzy,maybe the meds.i'll ly down for a bit.w'll chat later.


----------



## Smiler82

Ahh hope you're ok Mmleo, take it easy! x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo, hope you feel better :) This cycle sounds very promising!!

Smiler - don't give up :) Sometimes you can implant late!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :flower: Am trying to keep perky about it! I went to the gym again and really finding it helps to lift my mood :) Yeah I was hoping that perhaps if the cramping 10-11dpo was implantation then I prob wouldn't be able to get a bfp at 12 dpo. Cramping has gotten better but still there, and my lower back started hurting again when I was exercising so I took it down a notch just in case...

How are you doing anyway? Are you getting a bump yet? I don't know how early they tend to show, and if you get one earlier if you have already had a baby. What about DH is he getting all his licenses etc sorted out ready to apply for that job?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm getting a small bump :) everyone at work is noticing. I did start to show faster this time :) ill have to post a picture when I get home.


----------



## Smiler82

Awww :) Haven't you told people at work yet (apart from your mean boss!)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah everyone knows and my boss knows. They are just having fun pointing out the fact I am getting a belly lol. I'm in that stage where I just feel fat instead of pregnant haha


----------



## Smiler82

Awww! Floaty tops, floaty tops! I'm sure you look lovely :)

Temp rose a bit today...though I guess that's happened before at 13 dpo so shouldn't get too excited. DH says the boobs are def bigger than my last 2WW - he is the expert! I don't know...I think I am one of those people who if I wish it enough then I will get the symptoms! The next 3 days are going to drraaaaaaaaagg :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

Hey smiler!!sounds good!still hving cramps??ohh lets hope...i think u r pg..


----------



## Smiler82

Still having some but not as bad as they were a couple of days ago. No spotting today which is good but got a few more days til out of the woods. I keep looking at my chart thinking it looks really nice, but again have been fooled by that before! Just came back from a shopping trip with the girls, was really fun and nice to not be thinking about it for a while :)

How are you feeling Mmleo, are the meds still making you feel a bit off?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I hope this is it for you! 

mmleo - how are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) I really hope so too but tum starting to feel AF-y if you know what I mean... :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awww no :( hope it stays away!


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.am feeling great tday..packing n getting ready to go away.,i hate packing so i hve to do it way in advance.started getting ewcm n tday is only cd5...4 days of meds.we've decided w'll be going with my son,brother then dh will join when 2-3 days after.it'll be like a mini-holiday.
smiler-i'd not worry abt af like feeling,that's how it feels,only to find out u r pg just days later...this could be it for u


----------



## Smiler82

Yay Mmleo :) Glad you are feeling good about everything and that's so lovely your brother is coming with you. Hopefully if it feels like a holiday you'll be fairly relaxed and that always helps these things along :)

I just can't remember feeling like AF was coming the last two times...though I know every pg is different so it's bad to compare. Have read ppl before saying they were convinced AF was on the way only to find they are pg but I think is best to imagine the worst so will be easier if AF does show up.


----------



## Mmleo

i agree..u r totally right.fingers xd for u all the way.Baby dust to us..


----------



## Sunshine7125

I totally thought AF was coming when I was pregnant this time!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Did you?! Argh I just don't know...am torturing myself more than I would usually. Think because we're breaking if this is a bfn. Temp is still up today, 14 dpo, which is good as usually would start to drop by now, but last cycle it was still high at 15 dpo. All hangs on tomorrow's temp.... :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I will pray that it stays up!! Are you going to test in the morning?


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you Sunshine...I just went to the loo and there is the _tiniest_ bit of brown spotting and now I'm cramping so not holding out much hope. I'll see what my temp is tomorrow - if it starts to drop then I'm def out :cry:


----------



## Mmleo

oh sorry smiler...does it look like ur usual spotting?Let's hope not..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww no :(


----------



## Smiler82

Hm hard to say Mmleo, it is less than I would expect but I've been pretty inactive today so maybe that's why!! But I didn't spot with my other pregnancies and I always spot before AF so I think I'm out. Thankful that DH is working at home today for some hugs :)

How is everyone else? How are you feeling on the meds Mmleo, are you all packed?


----------



## Smiler82

Just to update - definitely out. Temp dropped a lot this morning. I'm so disappointed :cry: I don't know what all that was at 10/11 dpo with the cramps etc, just going to chalk it up to the HSG I guess. Was clinging onto hope last night that the spotting wouldn't turn into anything more but today it's obvious it's going to be getting worse :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello.so sorry smiler:hugs:...it is just terrible when our bodies lie to us..how ru feeling?cramps still?


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :flower: I'm pretty upset this time, was really hoping to squeak in a bfp before breaking but was not to be. Am on the sofa with hot water bottle, tea and chocolate so am sorted :) I'm just not going to believe any 2WW symptoms anymore!! How about you? Are you off on Monday?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm so sorry Smiler :( I was hoping this was it. 

Mmleo how are you?


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.i am fine..i've bn to my 2nd scan tday,.things look great.dr says my cysts hvnt changed which is good.going back on thursday...How r u smiler?is af gone now?sorry it dint happen this cycle...u'll be on break for how long?and sunshine,is ur ur baby kicking yet?


----------



## Smiler82

That's great news Mmleo :) So pleased that things are looking good for you! What happens on Thursday?

No, AF is still here! I was pretty miserable this weekend but am ok now. I was going to say to DH we could try just one more cycle, but then we risk being in the 1st tri on holiday. Would be awful for another loss to happen thousands of miles away from home. My doc says I have to take the clomid days 2-6 when I start it, was looking online and it says the chance of twins is high when you take it on those days :rofl:

Sunshine how is everything? You got any more checks coming up?


----------



## Mmleo

oh...pliz do try another cycle...it doesnt really hurt to be on holiday in ur 1st tri,.the other thing will be not trying but wopping it..i think that's how they call it..who knows..maybe a BFP will follow.,God willing.on thusday i do my last scan,that will decide when is the egg retrieval.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I want you to keep trying too Smiler :) I have an appt March 9th. We find out the sex of the baby and they will do the blood work to check for Downs syndrome, spina bifida, and neural defects. I hate this part,,, I get so nervous. I just hope the baby is healthy.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww that is sweet you guys :hugs: Not sure what 'wopping it' means?! Is that when you get pg when you're not trying? Yeah I know it is usually fine to go on holiday in the 1st tri but since my losses were 10 weeks and 12 weeks I'm scared it would happen that late again, and to be away from home would be horrid...

Oh Sunshine how exciting you find out the gender v soon!!! I really hope all the tests come back ok, have got fingers&toes crossed for you :hugs:

Good luck for Thursday Mmleo! Let us know when the egg retrieval will be x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yes good luck Mmleo! Smiler, I hope you don't have to worry about any more losses. Do they know what caused them? When I was pregnant with my son they told me the test came back positive for Down Syndrome so after three days of crying and worrying they called me back and said they had my due date wrong and they re-ran the blood work and all was ok. I will keep my baby either way and love it just the same but I truly want the baby to be healthy.


----------



## Mmleo

sorry smiler i meant stopping..my bad.i'v bn using my phone,for some reason i cant access internet on my laptop.not trying bt not stopping.Hey sunshine-sorry u had to go thru that,bt atleast they called u back..and thank u guys


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine that must have been truly awful for you! Can't believe they got your dates wrong and that by not having them right can cause such an inaccurate diagnosis. I hope they don't do it again...are you seeing the same clinic/hospital? I think it's natural to worry but considering your experience I'm not surprised you are so nervous about the tests coming up :hugs:

No, I don't know why we lost our babies. I think the most likely explanation is there was some kind of defect, because I lost them fairly late on. If it had been hormonal I think you lose them a lot earlier. But I don't know if it was just bad luck, or if it is something to do with poor egg quality because of PCOS :shrug: 

Haha Mmleo darn that technology :) I think it is Not Trying Not Preventing? How are you doing today?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah PCOS can lead to poor egg quality I think. The meds she gave me, the Femara is supposed to cause better egg quality from what she told me. I am so sorry for your losses. I would think if it was hormonal it would happen early on as well. When my progesterone dropped I started spotting at 5 weeks along. I am seeing the same Dr and Clinic. But it was the nurse who got my dates wrong and luckily she doesn't work for her anymore :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I am so upset they don't do Femara in this country! I was looking up clomid and all the info I find keeps saying "clomid doesn't improve egg quality, but Femara does" arrrgghh! Think the only thing I can do is really look after myself, hopefully the next few months of exercising, better eating, multivits etc., will help. So I'm just going to have to chat to you guys about the gym instead of ttc now :D

Phew glad that nurse isn't there anymore! I can't believe you are 15 weeks already, so exciting :) Did you conceive your son on Femara as well?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did. He is a Femara baby :) I need to go to the gym! My gosh I have already gained 6-7 lbs and none of my pants fit :(


----------



## Smiler82

Ah I think you are allowed to gain weight when pregnant!! Are there any expectant mum classes you could go to?

Great that Femara worked for you both times, oh how I wish we could get it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I bet there are some classes I could attend. Can you order Femara online?


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies,sorry am unable to be on line as much as i'd like to be.smiler..i think u'll enjoy working out without the worry of heavy lifting and swimming etc
talk about heavy lifting...how is it going with u at work sunshine?ur boss isnt making u lift stuff anymore i hope.
I had what might be my last injections tda,i'll go tmoro to find out.my dh coming tmoro to join us too..it seems i've reacted well to the meds too,no bloating,or pain..i hope they r working


----------



## Smiler82

Sounding good Mmleo! So pleased for you you're reacting well to the meds.Hope you don't need any more injections though and they can get on with collecting the eggs :) Bet you are looking forward to DH coming along for support :)

You are so right, I get frustrated in the 2WW worrying about whether I'm doing too many weights, shouldn't be doing squats etc...so nice to be able to just focus on achieving the bikini body haha :)

Sunshine I probably could order femara online, that thought crossed my mind too...but I guess it'd be a bit dodgy, you don't really know what you're getting do you. Did you have to be monitored whilst you were on it?


----------



## Sunshine7125

She didn't monitor me on it. I think some Dr's do monitor though. I took it days 3-7 or days 4-8 and then bd on days 10,12,14,16,18 and then waited patiently :) The only monitoring they did is the day 21 progesterone check to see if I ovulated


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm I don't know...it is tempting but I am such a scaredy cat I'd be worried about something going wrong!!!

How is everyone doing anyway? Not long til your next check up Sunshine! Mmleo, what news? xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! How's everyone? I can't wait to find out what I'm having. One more week to go!


----------



## Mmleo

am fine..how r u ladies?i rinished my injections ystday,going for egg retrieval tmoro sat,will let u know of what comes out of it..a bit scared though.one more week until u find out sunshine.?do u already hv an appt?
Smiler-what did u n dh decide to try agian?or going ahead with the break?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Here is my belly :blush:


----------



## Smiler82

Ahhhh! Sunshine that is a lovely pic!! I didn't think the bump would be quite so big already! Can't wait to hear if it's a she or a he bump :)

Mmleo - masses and masses of good luck to you for the egg retrieval. Hope it is a resounding success! Let us know how it goes x

Yeah def on for the break...I think it will do me good to not really think about it much for a while and just chill. I want to do stuff to keep me busy, like a photography course or something, make the most of the freedom whilst I can ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I'm big already :( I didn't lose all my weight with my son so I have some extra padding. Everyone seems to think its a boy bump :) we will see


----------



## Mmleo

hello.wow!!ur bump is super cute sunshine,,cant wait to show off mine.but u r showing quite early..ur boss must feel really bad for making u lift stuff.
How r smiler?hve u started ur work outs?how r feeling about ttc break?i do miss working out,especially swimming.right now am under strict instructions not to stress my body in any way.
I had my egg retrieval tday...oh my God it hurts...at some point i wished i dint hv as many eggs bt the i remembered i'll be crying if that was the case,also one of the ladies on the other thread am on said she had 38 follicles removed!!i figured it could be worse!i think mine were between 12-20 follies,i'll find out tmoro.am on painkillers and i'll be taking progesterone x2 a day starting tday.Pliz God let ot be a BFP..


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine you look pretty slim to me! It's a lovely bump :)

Ooh Mmleo sorry the retrieval was painful :hugs: Hopefully it will all prove to be worth it very very soon. Glad they got quite a lot though. Will they be fertilizing them next week??

Yeah I started working out back in November but every time I hit a 2WW I would slack off because I was too scared to do anything strenuous. So it is nice to be not worry now and just think ahead to our holiday :)


----------



## VMAG

Hey ladies! Sunshine, I love your bump. When are you finding out what the gender is? I have one already too and this is my first. It freaked me out at first but now I kinda like it. We are going to find out on St. PATTY'S Day. I'm thinkin it's a boy and we are having so much trouble with boy names. Mmleo, I am so happy that you started the process. I cant wait to hear your good news sometime in the near future. And Smiler, I am so glad that you are in a good place. Enjoy every day! Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! I was 148lbs before I got pregnant and we won't say what I am now HAHA.. I have gained alot already. I am trying to keep it under control. Smiler so are you on your break now? Mmleo I hope everything works out well for you :) 

VMAG - I find out Friday, and I think mine is a boy as well :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hello VMAG! Nice to hear from you :) What makes you think it is a boy? I think boys names are hard too, I can think of loads of girls names I like but only a couple of boys'. Maybe if it is a boy you should call him Patrick??

Sunshine 148lbs isn't too bad! How tall are you? I was heavier than that before I started working out and I'm only 5'5". I don't know how much I weigh now but I'm building muscle, which weighs more than fat, so I'm not going by the scales anymore just by my jeans :D Did you look into any kind of pregnancy exercise classes? A friend went to aquarobics she really enjoyed and she met loads of other mums-to-be so it sounded nice :)

Yes we are absolutely 100% on a break now! It does kind of feel like a weight has been lifted. I'm not obsessing over stuff so much. Didn't even go online once yesterday!!

Mmleo how is it all going? Really hope everything is progressing well, looking forward to hearing how you are x


----------



## Mmleo

i am PUPO with 4.transfered tday...it all went so well.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Mmleo, when will you know something????

Smiler - I am 5'7. I am glad you aren't stressing anymore. When will you try again? I have started going to the park and walking between 1-2 miles. It doesn't seem like a lot of exercise but pushing my little one in the stroller gives me a better work out :)


----------



## Smiler82

EEEEK Mmleo!! How are you feeling?? I am so excited/nervous for you! Do you get to go home now? When will you be testing?

Sunshine we go on holiday mid-June so I will talk to my doc around that time so I can start on the clomid asap when we get home :)

Walking is great exercise :) I used to have to walk nearly 3 miles a day to get to work and I swear as soon as I started working at home the weight started to creep up!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Walking is helping me lately keep my weight maintained thank goodness :) it was going up everyday it seemed like. I also quit drinking anything but water. I drink water all day long. I can't wait until you start trying again.

Mmleo can't wait for you to test!

My appt is Friday yay!


----------



## Mmleo

smiler-am nervous too..ET was smooth,didnt even feel it,i was just still scared from the egg retrieval.I've give moi bed rest...my family left ystday..i stayed behind just to sleep n do nothing n now my back hurts for sleeping too much.

sunshine,smiler-right now am testing out the trigger,tday was still a faint positive,will do it again on sat.oh God how much i want this..i need ur prayers ladies.
sunshine..am here tmoro to here whether boy/girl.GL


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - I am praying for you!!!![-o&lt; Does this method you did increase chances of getting pregnant?? I can't wait to see if it worked!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I am thinking of you SO much and really really hope this is it for you. Sending you lots of positive baby vibes xxxx

So you have to keep taking tests to see if meds are out of your system?

Sunshine I remember when I was pg I drank so much water too! It is so good for you :) I was always thirsty, could never get enough. Good luck for your appt today!! I'm away with my parents today and tomorrow but will be crossing my fingers for you it is all good news and your little one is happy and healthy xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

It's a GIRL!!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!

am soooo happy!it like am hving a girl!!!how excited r u?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am still in shock! I really thought it was a boy :) I was wrong.... How are you feeling Mmleo?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I am still in shock! I really thought it was a boy :) I was wrong.... How are you feeling Mmleo?

am actually fine.flying back home tmoro.how am excited for u.do hve names yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

So will you be able to test tomorrow? Or will you have to wait? I hope this is it!! 

Her name is Madison Grace :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine YAY!!!!! I'm so pleased for you! Beautiful name :)

Mmleo are you home now? When can you test?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh Sunshine YAY!!!!! I'm so pleased for you! Beautiful name :)
> 
> Mmleo are you home now? When can you test?

long day ystday but am now home.i think am testing on wed,Af couldshow up on thrursday,i really dont want to be surprised by the:witch:

yes sunshine,it is a beautiful name.how is pg treating u?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo I have got everything crossed for you, I really hope this is it. These last few days must be dragging by so painfully slowly!! 2 days to go...thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo, you still testing tomorrow AM? Good luck keep us posted xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo I hope you get a big POSITIVE!!!! I am so excited for you! Smiler, how is your break going? I haven't put on any more weight lately thank goodness and my energy level is coming back up. Totally excited about shopping for girl stuff!


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo, you still testing tomorrow AM? Good luck keep us posted xx

Hey smiler.,how are u doing?me..a bit down tday,am not testing tmoro coz i tested ysday n i had a faint positive but i tried tday it was negative...almost cried bt dont want to jinx things coz AF hvnt showed her face yet.R u working out hard?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: How are things today?? I don't want to get hopes up but I have heard of ppl getting faint bfps, then bfns only to get a lovely bfp later on. Maybe you're just testing a tiny bit too early and there just isn't quite enough HCG for constant bfps? Think it is wise to wait another day or so. I really feel for you, must be so hard.

Sunshine great to hear you are getting some energy back and weight gain has stabilised :) We were a bit naughty this weekend, my parents came to visit so we had plenty of food and wine! I swear the weight zips back on in an instant....I go to step aerobics on a Monday, weight lifting Tues and Fri, and Zumba on a Weds so hopefully this is all enough to be bikini-fit for June :)

Being on a break is mainly ok and I like not thinking about it all quite so much. But other days it is a bit of a drag. Yesterday I was a bit fed up with it, but honestly exercising really seems to be the key because I feel so much better after. Gotta love those endorphins :)

Mmleo again, lots of :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, I am glad you are enjoying yourself :) 

Mmleo - I pray this is it for you:)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo how are you doing? Any news?? :hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Mmleo how are you doing? Any news?? :hugs:

hi there.another BFN tday.But am really feeling pg,sick-ish,i think am shaking a bit too,sleepy but that will be the results of lazing around.I test again on sat,if it neg i'll just wait for AF but i am so hopping this is it.Staying positive
how r u smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I so so so so hope this is it for you...wasn't AF due today? So sorry for the bfn but you're not out til the :witch: shows as they say, I am hoping so hard for you she doesn't show her horrid face. Pg signs sound encouraging though :)

I am ok thank you...I thought now we're not ttc I wouldn't be bothered about ovulation but my temps have taken a massive drop and I don't really know why, and it is bothering me. We don't want to conceive, but I don't want to ov really late either! I always wish for some kind of pattern but with PCOS you don't get that and I should know better by now :D


----------



## Mmleo

coz am a bit irregular Af is due between tday thur and and tue the 20th,am hopeful

smiler-i think we r always ttc'n.there hs bn a month/s where i didnt even bd at right days,or not bd at all n i'll get angry/sad when AF showed up.
maybe OV,they say egg release cozes a dip.How long has it bn low?


----------



## Smiler82

Does IVF maybe impact on when your period is due? Like, I know for me I will get AF 13-15 days after ov but with IVF can you count it in the same way? 

How are you feeling today anyway, how are the symptoms coming along?? Will you test again or hold out til Tues?

Well I was just a bit confused this month cos I got AF and my temp did drop, but not to my coverline. The last few weeks my temps have been much higher than they normally would be at this stage. Then 4 days ago it dropped massively and has stayed low since then. I'm CD 21 today, wondering if I will ov in the next week so maybe it is just the oestrogen surge before ov causing them to drop. 

Yeah I see what you mean about always ttcing really. I think when you get AF even when on a break or knowing you didn't bd at the right time, it's just a very visual, physical reminder of what you want but haven't got yet. I must admit there is a teeny tiny part of me hoping for some kind of miracle baby this cycle, even though my head says it's not the right time :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello smiler
It is the same as normal cycles in a way.we count th Egg Retrieval as our Ov day there is a difference though.,we take progesterone during the 2ww which delays AF in most p'ple,it hsnt worked for me in the past,let me c how it goes this time or i hope i dont hve to find out.I am cd27,13dpo and 10dpt..The witch was expected since cd26-cd31.tday i had almost nothing but some cramps that didnt last long,hoping that's a good thing.

am sure ur body is preparing for ov..4days isnt bad,let's c how it goes in the next few days.I am so wishing u that miracle baby..if i were u i'd bed every other day for a hole month and c how it goes..especially like now when u dont know the reason ur temp dropped,maybe Ov is coming sooner.x


----------



## Smiler82

How long do you take progesterone for, are you still on it? I hope the cramps are a good sign. I remember with my #2 I had funny little cramps on and off...it would be so fantastic if your first try with IVF is the only try you'll ever need. Hoping so hard this is it for you x

Think am a bit nervous about ov because since we stopped ttc I have let myself relax abit with things like how much coffee I drink etc. Will be interesting to see if being 'normal' ie not fussing about with pills, herbs, makes any difference! I hope not!

Sunshine, how are things with you? Been shopping yet?? :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo still hoping this is it for you :) 
Smiler they say when you quit trying that's when you end up pregnant :) I have bought a few outfits but that's it so far :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe yeah Sunshine I've been thinking that too :) I won't hold my breath though...

Buying outfits must be fun :) I love getting stuff for my niece and nephew, would spoil them so much if they lived closer!

Mmleo hope you are managing to relax this weekend...keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> How long do you take progesterone for, are you still on it? I hope the cramps are a good sign. I remember with my #2 I had funny little cramps on and off...it would be so fantastic if your first try with IVF is the only try you'll ever need. Hoping so hard this is it for you x
> 
> Think am a bit nervous about ov because since we stopped ttc I have let myself relax abit with things like how much coffee I drink etc. Will be interesting to see if being 'normal' ie not fussing about with pills, herbs, makes any difference! I hope not!
> 
> Sunshine, how are things with you? Been shopping yet?? :)

if the test is positive i;ll stay on them until am 10wks,if negative i;ll stop them.I;ve planned to go tmoro for blood test coz am dying to go off medication.i hvnt tested since thursday..maybe will test tmoro before i go to the clinic.

smiler-i think u sh;d reduce coffee anyway.r u taking any vitamins?u;still hve to prepare ur body for the months ahead.Hving said that i think i'll hve a few drinks on monday if there is no pg.

sunshine-how r things?hs baby started kicking yet?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo cannot send you enough good luck wishes for testing and blood tests tomorrow :hugs:

Yeah I'm on vits and folic acid. I only used to have 1 coffee every other day and now I'm allowing myself a coffee every day! So it's not too bad. I def don't want to drink any more than that, but it is scarily addictive... Drawing up a 12 week fitness plan for both of us as it is exactly 12 weeks til we go on holiday (and til I turn 30 arrggh!) and we both want to look buff on the beach haha :D


----------



## Mmleo

many many thx smiler:flower::flower:
it is funny though,suddenly coz am testing tmoro..i feel much better.I made big dinner for my family n time for me n google.

i think one coffee is just fine..i thought u r like making up for the lost days.i dont like coffee but i used to smoke,,and i used to tell my friends that the only thing i'd give up cigarettes for was wanting to get pg..n i did conceive shortly after i stopped.n i hvent smoked again..

in 12wks u'll achieve more than u expect..if my test is negative(God forbid),am copying ur work out program,i was impressed..when r planning to start ttc'n again?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good luck mmleo!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's nice you felt better last night, family meal sounds lovely :) How are you doing today? Am so anxious to hear your news.

Ha wow if I made up for lost days that'd be a lot of coffee :D Congrats on stopping smoking! That's really great (though I know it was a while ago now, but still)

Took measurements yesterday and it was a bit depressing! Waist is a few inches bigger than it should be...if I can drop at least 3 inches off that by 12 weeks then I'll be happy. Depends on what my cycles are doing, but we will start ttc'ing on holiday (19th June) then will arrange to see my doc when we get back re clomid. 

Sunshine, how is everything with you? Hope all is well :) Is your DH still thinking of applying for that job in Texas, didn't he have to do some forms or something by the end of March?


----------



## Sunshine7125

He is still applying :) He is taking a test on Thursday and if he passes he can send off his application. I hope and pray he passes!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!it was BFN:-(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo no :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
You ok? x


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> He is still applying :) He is taking a test on Thursday and if he passes he can send off his application. I hope and pray he passes!

Best of luck to him Sunshine! Is he confident about passing?


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Oh Mmleo no :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> You ok? x

am ok..better than i expected to feel.I also took two more tests this morning b4 i went to the clinic just to prepare myself n they were negative.We r prepared to another one as soon as we can..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh mmleo I am so sorry:hugs: Next cycle will be the one!! :thumbup:

Smiler - I hope he passes it. He hasn't studied much and that worries me. He passed the written part with flying colors but this will be the driving part. He will probably never drive on the job but unfortunately he still has to have the license to apply for the job. I am so nervous for him but he feels very confident and luckily he is a smart guy :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Mmleo no :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> You ok? x
> 
> am ok..better than i expected to feel.I also took two more tests this morning b4 i went to the clinic just to prepare myself n they were negative.We r prepared to another one as soon as we can..Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling better than expected but still so sorry it was bfn :( How soon can you get going on another round, can you go straight away or must you break?



Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh mmleo I am so sorry:hugs: Next cycle will be the one!! :thumbup:
> 
> Smiler - I hope he passes it. He hasn't studied much and that worries me. He passed the written part with flying colors but this will be the driving part. He will probably never drive on the job but unfortunately he still has to have the license to apply for the job. I am so nervous for him but he feels very confident and luckily he is a smart guy :)

What kind of driving, like a special vehicle or something? Can he practise beforehand? Glad he is feeling confident though!! When's the test?


----------



## Sunshine7125

It's a job to work in the oil fields but he has to have a Class A CDL which is driving the semi-trucks. He won't ever have to drive one but they make him get it anyways. It's really really good money but he will be working out of town. The bad thing is he doesn't have access to a truck to practice so he has been watching all the videos on youtube.com. I hope he is able to pass it! The test is Thursday morning.


----------



## Smiler82

Haha watching youtube to learn how to drive a truck :D I just looked at youtube and they look like proper lorries to me, if they are called semis how big are the full size ones?! I think we do things on a much smaller scale in the UK :D Well masses of good luck to him, really hope he passes! It would be great if you could move back to Texas and be nearer your family :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I told him he was silly for watching youtube to learn to drive a big truck lol. I would probably run someone over if I got in one of those things! haha. I am praying he passes. Would love to be able to stay home with the kids :)


----------



## Mmleo

that's just funny...learning how to drive on youtube...i hope ur DH gets the job.But if he is learning on computer how is he getting a licence??

how r u smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, I don't know how people drive those things. There's a programme on TV over here that follows the truckers in Alaska I think, where they have to drive on ice?!? It looks so, so scary! Not that your DH will be doing that! But still, they are monster things to drive, I can only just about manage our little hatchback VW :D

Anyways not long til the test!! Fingers crossed for him it all goes well, it could work out so perfectly for you guys :thumbup:

Mmleo I'm fine - how are you?? How are you feeling about everything, will you be able to give it another try soon or do you need a break? I just got back from the gym, am knackered. Ridiculously pleased with myself to have some ticks on my new work-out chart though, I'm like a small child earning gold stars :rofl:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok I don't know what happened my whole post disappeared because I tried to edit a typo... I will type it again haha.. Mmleo, if he passes the driving part Thursday they will give him the license. He took a written test in Feb and got a permit. He passed the written part with flying colors but I am scared about this driving part. Like I said he will probably run someone over! HAHA


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler82 said:


> Yeah, I don't know how people drive those things. There's a programme on TV over here that follows the truckers in Alaska I think, where they have to drive on ice?!? It looks so, so scary! Not that your DH will be doing that! But still, they are monster things to drive, I can only just about manage our little hatchback VW :D
> 
> Anyways not long til the test!! Fingers crossed for him it all goes well, it could work out so perfectly for you guys :thumbup:
> 
> Mmleo I'm fine - how are you?? How are you feeling about everything, will you be able to give it another try soon or do you need a break? I just got back from the gym, am knackered. Ridiculously pleased with myself to have some ticks on my new work-out chart though, I'm like a small child earning gold stars :rofl:

We are going for another try apr-may...i was actually googling the best ivf clinics around..some countries hve like packages..u know...like it is a holiday!!
I know that programme where they drive on ice...crazy scary!I do miss charting my work out tracker..went for a swim tday and it was nice...but i thing am angry at something/someone..i've bn feeling weird but it could be the hormones jumping up and down..


----------



## Sunshine7125

My friend did IVF and got pregnant the first try and now has a little boy :) Oh I can't wait for you two girls to be pregnant


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Mmleo :hugs: I get angry quite a lot!! It could be hormones settling down but emotionally you've been through a lot recently, all the wondering and waiting etc. It's ok to be angry, like I say I do it all the time...not letting it fester is a good tip!!! Sudden outbursts tend to scare the husband :wacko: So will you try a different clinic next time do you think? Maybe you can do yourself a mini workout plan for the next 4 weeks ish til you can try again :)

Hahaha Sunshine well hopefully there weren't any youtube videos about running ppl over! I hope his confidence is rightly placed and he passes with flying colours on this bit too. I'm a stereotypical woman and have ZERO spacial awareness, if his is good he'll be fine. My DH can't even park our car properly hahaha :rofl:

Just booked a chiropractic appt cos of some mid-back pain I've had for ages. He sent me forms over I need to fill in, and on the list of existing conditions is menstrual problems and infertility?? Do I really tick those boxes, feels a bit personal!! :blush:


----------



## Sunshine7125

:shrug: That does seem a bit personal doesn't it? I'm not sure if I would include that information or not


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, I'm thinking this isn't relevant, perhaps if it was lower-back pain I'd say something, but it isn't.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well girls, he passed the driving test!!! It's a miracle lol.. I faxed off the application for the job today! Now we sit and wait :)


----------



## Mmleo

Wow!!Good for u..and gluck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) how are things with you mmleo?


----------



## Smiler82

Woo hoo!!!! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you both! Any idea how long to wait til you hear back? Fingers crossed!

How is everything else otherwise ladies? No real news from me...weird spotting yesterday I don't know what that was about. I don't usually get ov spotting, hope it's not an anovulatory cycle. Not that it really matters if it is, but would just be annoying!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, we hope to hear something very soon! My friends husband is putting in a good word for him :) I hated anovulatory cycles! I had them alot. I always spotted brown with mine.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh did you, that's interesting, maybe that would explain it. Am a bit disappointed to not ov the month I'm letting myself relax about everything, thought being more chilled out would help! Oh well. 

That's so cool your friend's DH is in a position to recommend him :) Hope you don't have to wait too long, it's always agonising when you don't have a timeframe. When my DH was jobhunting a while ago sometimes ppl would get back in touch really quickly, and others would take a month or two!

Mmleo how are things with you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I figure we will be playing the waiting game for a while...


----------



## Smiler82

Waiting game is pants, whatever you're waiting for eh :)

How are you feeling Sunshine? Can't believe you're almost halfway! Bump must be looking good now :)

Mmleo how are you? Everything ok?

Nothing much going on with me...been seeing the chiropractor for my back and is basically making me all hurt! He said it'd get worse before it got better....and oh my god, the neck crack he got out of me yesterday! I nearly threw up, the sound is so horrible :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I love going to the Chiropractor! I feel so good afterwards :) Yeah I am getting fat haha... My anatomy scan is in the morning :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha well I am yet to feel good after seeing him!! Seeing improvements though, that is the main thing. Just the neck crack was IMMENSE never had anything like it! Do you go at the moment, you got back problems from pregnancy?

Ooh exciting, another scan tomorrow :) Will you get pics?

And you're not fat you are pregnant!! Can't wait to have my own bump...think happy thoughts think happy thoughts :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't go right now but I did with my son. I have mild scoliosis so I really struggle with back pain :( They will take pics at this scan I'm pretty sure. I will post one tomorrow. I have faith you will have your bump very soon :) When will you start trying again? May or June?


----------



## Smiler82

Aw no poor you :( Yet another reason for your boss not to make you lift heavy things?!? Can you take painkillers when pregnant, I can never remember. Hope it is not playing up at the moment? The guy I see reckons I strained a rib but since I've left it so long (11 years!!) everything else has kind of realigned to pick up the slack if you see what I mean. Oops :/

We will try again end of June, when we're back from our holiday. I can't wait. Nervous but excited. I hope it doesn't take too long...I ended up watching One Born Every Minute USA last night, really want that to be us soon!!

Good luck for the scan today :) Looking forward to seeing some pics x


----------



## Sunshine7125

https://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w456/millergrl835/?action=view&current=babymadison.jpg

Here is the link to her profile picture. My computer at work is being crazy and won't let me upload it. The scan went well. She looks healthy and they confirmed again it's a girl! I can't wait until you start trying again!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is one of the pics they took at my last scan. She wouldn't cooperate today lol... All I got was a butt shot confirming it was a girl haha!!


----------



## Smiler82

Awwwwww :) That is so lovely and so glad everything is a-ok. Hahaha a butt shot tee hee :) It's so nice they write the name on the scan if you have already chosen. One for the baby album :) Madison really goes with your surname.

I can't wait to start trying again! Am mostly ok but get fed up some days with the waiting. But I have got some things booked in to keep me busy and keep my mind off it. And hitting the gym of course! I am aching soooo bad today! The usual instructor for the weights class was away so this new guy came in and he made us work HARD :wacko:

Mmleo are you around at all?? Hope you are doing ok. Though sometimes I know it's good to take a break from this site at times eh x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have missed mmleo! Hope you are doing well... 

Smiler I understand the waiting game and the frustration. When we tried to get pregnant with our son I felt like it would never happen. I hate having PCOS! And to top it off my Dr got on to me because I have gained 12 lbs already... oops


----------



## Smiler82

Is 12 lbs bad?? You're halfway! How much of that 12lbs is the baby, water, placenta etc, can they tell you?

It took you a long time with your son didn't it, well over a year? The waiting is really crappy. I think us PCOSers have double-whammy as you wait around for ovulation almost as nervously as you wait for a bfp, and to not have many chances is harsh. I know we're not ttc at the mo but I'm on day 34 already and getting nervous. Latest I've ever ov'd is day 36 and if I don't ov by then, it's an anovulatory cycle and can go on for months. Last time was 130 day cycle! :( :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no! I hope you don't have a really long cycle. I think the longest I had was 65 days. I could always tell if I started spotting mid cycle that I wouldn't ovulate. I had an anovulatory cycle prior to the month I got pregnant. Normal weight gain for this point is 8-12lbs so I am alittle on the heavy side. With my son I gained it all at first then it tapered off. I gained 35lbs with him and he was 9lbs4oz of that lol.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is a good clue. Perhaps that would explain the spotting I had last week then. I'm glad this has happened when we're on a break otherwise I would be really upset. But it's still annoying, feels like I'm trying so hard with the exercise and for things to get worse and not better is depressing! Am also worried that if I'm on another 100+ day cycle it'll mean a longer wait for clomid. I've been to the doc before to see if they can give me something to bring on a period but they said no :(

Wow 9lbs 4oz! That's a big baby :) Well you're still in the 'normal' scale and you know from past experience the weight gain could very well taper off so don't let the mean doctor bully you into feeling bad, just enjoy being pregnant :) Are you still doing lots of walking or is it getting a bit tiring now?


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.i've bn so busy with the family,we hve bn places showing MIL around,she is leaving tnight..then things will probably go back to normal.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi mmleo! Glad to hear from you! 

Smiler, they use to give me Provera to start my periods if they took too long especially when we started trying for the baby because she didn't want my cycles getting too out of whack. I want to bring you here and let you see my Dr :) I haven't been walking alot lately and I think that is making a big difference in my weight. I am going to start walking again soon and cutting back on some of these bad carbs :)


----------



## Smiler82

Gahh! I want to see your doctor too! When I went before, I'd heard of Provera and I know it is available in the UK. But she just said no, wait for your period to come on its own. It's hard to know if it just her or if those are the general rules. That doctor has left the surgery now though so maybe if I see someone else if this cycle gets too long I might have more luck!!

Walking is great exercise, I used to walk so much to get to work once I stopped I did put on a bit of weight. Do you have nice parks and things where you live?

Mmleo! Hello :hi: Does your MIL live far away from you guys? Hope you all had a nice time having her visit. Hope you're doing ok :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

We do have a big park here with a lake in the middle of it. It is beautiful and covered with trees and has ducks everywhere :) We take our son out there so he can play and feed them. They have a walking trail that is about 2.5 miles and then they have the pavement route which is about 3 miles. I usually take the inside trail and push him in the stroller. It is great exercise. Lately it has been about 80-85 here so it is already starting to get so hot and humid yuck! I hope your cycle doesn't take too much longer to come. PCOS stinks! I hate it for both of us :(


----------



## Smiler82

That sounds lovely :) I don't think in farenheit, not sure how hot 80 is but I'll take your word for it that it's warm!! Do you think it'll get hotter and make you more uncomfortable as your bump gets bigger?

I don't think I'm going to ov this cycle....all hangs on tomorrow's temp! If I get a high enough temp then I think FF will say I ov'd on CD 35. Not holding my breath though!


----------



## Smiler82

Temp DROP! Argh :wacko: No ovulation this cycle. So pleased we are not ttc or I would be in tears right now! Still very frustrating. Now we play the waiting game to see when AF decides to arrive....

How is everyone else today?x


----------



## Sunshine7125

We went to the zoo yesterday and it was 90 degrees! How do you calculate temperature where you live, is it celcius? If so it's about 32° celcius. I got so hot and exhausted so fast. I feel like I am only half way along and I should be able to withstand more than I have been able to but I guess every woman is different. I probably shouldn't be so hard on myself. My back has been killing me and walking around at the zoo didn't help. I tossed and turned all night :( I am sorry you didn't ovulate :( Hopefully your period will come very soon


----------



## Mmleo

Hi ladies.Temp drop for me too this morning but positive ov test ystday..only bd ystady...i kind dont want to be pressured anymore...and for a min this morning i thought am happy with one child.Will try to bed as much as i can but if it doesnt happen it is ok...i feel i need a break.We r thinking of trying another IVF in august..

good u rnt trying this cycle smiler,otherwise u'll be heartbroken...how is ur work out going?i started to work out as well,it is just fun not worrying abt ttc.

sunshine...is the baby kicking yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo, sometimes a break is good but I have high hopes you will get pregnant again :) I do feel the baby some. Not as much as I did with my son because I found out Wed I have an anterior placenta which means it is in front of the baby so her kicks are cushioned I guess. With my son it was a posterior placenta so I felt all his kicks full force :)


----------



## Smiler82

32° is boiling!! Sunshine I'm not surprised you struggled, I would struggle walking round the zoo all day in that heat. Is it quite humid too? It can get that hot here but not often. I don't think you should feel bad at all, it must be difficult for you because you have a toddler to keep up with. Don't force yourself to do something if you can't manage it... Far better to take a rest and keep yourself healthy rather than pushing it and end up fainting or something :/

At least the kicks are cushioned!! Is it ok to have an anterior placenta? I guess it doesn't matter where the placenta is as long as it's not blocking the exit??

Mmleo I can understand what you mean about not wanting the pressure, and I've not gone through anything at all like you have. I think it is a good idea to have a break if you're feeling fed up with it. Glad you are enjoying working out :) Mine is going ok though with my back have had to miss a couple of sessions. But overall things are getting less wobbly :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

It is very humid here.. yuck! It's so sticky and hot today. I think its ok to have an anterior placenta. I don't think they are real common though??


----------



## Smiler82

Aren't they? I have no idea!! Did they say it was ok and not to worry?


----------



## Sunshine7125

The Dr didn't mention anything about it. The ultrasound tech told me it was anterior and that I may not feel her kicks very well because it serves as a cushion between my uterus and the baby.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't think my husband is going to get the job. He called them and they said right now they are only reviewing applications of those that have experience which my husband doesn't. He went and got that license and after all that they probably aren't going to call him back :( He is so upset and so am I. I don't know what we are going to do now. That was a way for me to stay home with the kids because the money was so good. He doesn't make enough at his current job to allow me to stay home so looks like we will be paying $825/mo for daycare :( I am soooo sooo upset


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine noooo :hugs: I'm so sorry. Didn't a friend put him up for this, didn't he know they'd only be looking at people with experience? It's hard when you find something you know will be perfect then it doesn't work out, we have been through that before. It's so disappointing, and really hard because you let yourself imagine how your life will be and get excited about it. It's so rubbish :( Could he carry on job-hunting anyway, is there anything else that pays similar?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Our friend got on without experience :( That's why we had our hopes up but he has military experience and they are really big on the military background so we are thinking that is what got his foot in the door. He says he was at the right place at the right time and they desperately needed people at that point because it was in January and it was really really cold in North Dakota and they kept losing people. You are exactly right, I kept imagining how it would be to be able to stay home with the kids and finally have a nice home. It is devastating and such an empty feeling because I know there is nothing I can do to change it. It just is what it is. This is our second attempt at a job in Texas and I feel like we will never be able to move :( He is going to explore other options but I sure hate to lose this one. The money was amazing :( 

But on a happier note, how are you girls today??


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Sunshine :( It is so crappy. Maybe there would've been a downside though, perhaps the high pay is compensation for very long hours and lots of stress. Just so harsh that it came so easily for your friend and you guys got your hopes up :( I really hope something else comes up...is he going to carry on searching for jobs in Texas?

Things are a bit stressy work-wise for us too! It's too long-winded to explain but basically DH's company are a bunch of fools who don't know what they're doing. He needs to start looking for something else but it is just him and one other guy running the business in this country (head office is in Europe) so he would feel bad leaving the other guy to deal with it all alone. But you have to do what's best for you I guess...

I have no idea what my body is doing at the mo... TMI - the amount of CM I'm getting is ridiculous. I never get this much! Maybe I am going to ov, but just super-super late. If I wasn't temping I'd be tempted to test because I've only had this much before when I've been pg! Hopefully it is a good sign for the future, maybe all this exercise is proving beneficial in more ways than one :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope things work out with your husband's job. That sounds like a tough spot to be in, not wanting to leave the other guy by himself but wanting something different at the same time. My husband would have been away from home alot and that would make me sad so that was a huge downfall. The abundant CM sounds like a good sign to me. I always get that when I am pregnant too! Sometimes I get alot right before I ovulate also.


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm well I guess if he was away a lot with the work then you could practically feel like a single mum! It's not quite the same but when we first moved in together DH was working 70-80 hours a week which included weekends, and sometimes I just felt like why are we bothering?! We never see each other! It was no fun at all, imagine it would only feel worse if we'd had kids at that time too.

Well I was hoping for a temp rise as I can only really explain the CM as something to do with ovulation but that's not happened. It's just weird, and a bit annoying because I thought by now we'd be in the "safe" zone and not have to worry about dtd!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That does sound annoying. PCOS always made my cycles so unpredictable and I hated it. I would always jump for joy when my period started on time. My husband thought I was crazy. The weird thing is before I had my son my period were really crazy. They were all over the place. Then after I had my son my periods came every 30 days right on the dot. I thought for sure that meant I was fertile but after a progesterone check one month we determined that I was still not fertile. That's so strange to me but I was really glad my periods were finally normal.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey - back from a few days away for Easter :) Did you have a nice Easter holiday? We just went to visit my parents and saw friends, family etc. Was really nice and relaxing and even managed to be good and not eat too much chocolate :D

Hey that is weird - before I got pg the first time, my periods went from being kind-of predictable to absolutely crazy. I had a 130 day cycle for no reason, then just as I was getting my day 21 test results back, I found out I was actually pg. Things seem a little mad now so maybe it is a good sign :) So strange that you had regular periods but weren't fertile...were you just not ovulating then?

I think I did ov this weekend - FF says day 43. That is the latest I have ever, ever had. But hopefully my temps will stay up and I will get AF in the next couple of weeks.

How are things with you, how's the heat?? Is your son getting really excited to be a big brother?

Mmleo! Are you still around?? Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## Sunshine7125

We just got back from our Easter break also. We went to Texas. My husband did get a call from another job in Texas that he applied for. He has an interview Tuesday. It's decent money and closer to my Mom. Hope everyone had a good Easter :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's exciting! What's the job? How much closer to your mum would you be if he got it? Hope the interview goes well, fingers crossed!

How are you feeling at the mo, everything good? I'm getting pretty excited for June/July. It sometimes still feels like ages away but really I know it isn't. I kind of hope I miraculously get pg when we're on holiday though :D Am just thinking happy thoughts!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I would be about 2 hours from my Mom. It's the same job he's doing now but more money and a bigger facility. It's pretty much like a sister company. Same company name and job. I hope you get pregnant too :) That would be so exciting!! I am feeling the baby alot now and feeling really fat lol. I went shopping for some maternity shorts last weekend and that was not fun. It made me realize how chubby I am getting haha


----------



## Smiler82

How many hours away from your mum are you now? 2 hours still sounds like a lot to me but we're just a little island :) Is the interview tomorrow? Good luck to him, hope it goes well! Hopefully if it's pretty much the same company and is a job they already know he can do he will be in with a good chance :)

Aww sorry you're feeling fat! I bet you look beautiful :) I'm being really silly this week - I'm 10 dpo and keep imagining getting a bfp this cycle....even though we didn't dtd at the right time AT ALL and we're deliberately trying not to get pg, haha! Just that thought is always there in the back of my mind :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

You never know :) Anything is possible! Yeah it's 2 hours from my mom. Not as close as I would like but atleast it's not 8 hours away like I am now :)


----------



## Smiler82

8 hours! Oh wow that is a big distance. I live about 1 hour+15 mins away from my family and sometimes I really hate it but other times I appreciate the distance haha :D At least you could visit for the weekend without it being too tiring and vice-versa. It'd be so nice for your kids to be able to see their grandma more :)

Haha well I'm not really going to hold my breath! I think we dtd 6 days before ov and since we're not trying we, ahem, didn't finish inside if you see what I mean! Sorry that really is TMI hey :wacko: I just hope that with my crazy cycles I don't end up having AF whilst we're on holiday, that would be truly rubbish :( Would be way better to ov on holiday and get pg haha :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

It's ok I am very open-minded :) Never TMI for me. We did the "pull-out" method for a long time before we decided to get pregnant :) The interview went well yesterday. We still don't know anything. Agghhhh it takes forever to find anything out. They said they would call him if he got the job and send him an e-mail if he didn't get the job. Seems silly to me but I guess we will wait it out :) I hope AF does not show up over your holiday! That would be a bummer.


----------



## Smiler82

Argh it is so hard having to sit around and wait, did they even say how long it might take for them to decide? Good luck!! 

Haha phew glad it wasn't TMI! I've stopped talking about all that stuff a lot since we stopped ttc so I wasn't sure if I was going too far :D

I am worried today - my mum's been emailing me, telling me she had some tests done at the hospital, but she won't tell me what the results were til I actually see her at the weekend. If everything was ok then she'd just say so, right?? I'm worried...I know she was going in to have her digestive system checked out so it's a bit scary :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no, I am sorry to hear about your mom (mum) I love the way you say it :) What kind of symptoms has she been having?? I hope all is well. That's ironic that you mentioned that. I got a call from my mom yesterday and she has been having some problems and she went to the Dr. They did an ultrasound and found out something is abnormal on her uterus so they are doing a biopsy May 2nd. The Dr seemed pretty concerned :( 

No news on the job yet and we aren't sure how long it will take to find out :( I am such a nervous wreck....


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I'm so sorry to hear about your mum (mom!), has she been having problems for a long time? May 2nd seems a little while away, can they not do the biopsy any sooner? My aunt had problems a few years ago with abnormal bleeding (think she was past the menopause) turned out she had fibroids. I hope it is nothing serious, for either of our mums...I don't really know what the symptoms mine has been having as she doesn't really like to talk about it, which I can understand. She had her bowel etc checked recently and that came back ok, and now they checked her stomach. She got back to me yesterday and said they have to repeat the test but I don't know why. I'm prob worrying over nothing, I do tend to go into panic-mode quite easily! I worry about her health though because she just doesn't look after herself, no fruit or veg, too much alcohol, not enough exercise....

Aww sorry you're such a nervous wreck at the mo, it's a lot to have on your mind :hugs: try and keep yourself relaxed - but I know that is way easier said than done :wacko: Do you have any more midwife appointments or anything coming up?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mom is past menopause too so maybe it is fibroids. She drinks alcohol quite a bit, doesn't eat healthy and has a very stressful job so I worry about her alot. I hope both of our moms are ok and everything is fine :) 

I have an appt next Thursday, it's just a check-up :)


----------



## Mmleo

jello ladies...sorry i've bn so busy(doing what am not sure)lately and to be honest am loving it..i hvent worried abt ttc in what feels like a very long time.I ve bn hving guests since early march,1st MIL,then my friend her husband and their 2 kids then travelling a bit too...i sh'd be around more in may..
how i missed u ladies..hop to chat more in the next few days...:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo!!! So great to hear from you! So great you're happy and not thinking about ttc too much, it is nice to have a break from thinking about it :)

Sunshine, our mums sound very similar...mine had astressful job so she drank in the evenings to chill out. She retired a few months ago and only drinks at weekend s now which is better but I still worry. Diet is awful, no exercise either so I worry aboit her health. Fingers crossed they're both ok x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo!! Hi!! So glad you are taking a break and not stressing. Hope you are enjoying all your company :)

Smiler they sound just alike :) my mom worries me sick with her habits. She is always so stressed and has high blood pressure :(


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I totally understand where you're coming from... I sometimes feel like I'm the mum rather than the other way round with all this worrying! What does your mum do for a living, is she close to retiring? Mine is much more relaxed since she retired but I guess by a certain point the damage is already done...I spoke to my mum this weekend and I feel much better. They need to keep an eye on her because she has some problem with her upper digestive system that in time _can_ lead to cancer, but not always. So at least they know now and she will be checked regularly and has got tablets that will hopefully help calm things down. She even talked about what fruit and veg she was going to start eating so that was nice to hear :D

Mmleo, what travelling have you been doing? Going anywhere exciting? Looking forward to hearing more from you again, you have been missed!

I started a new cycle this weekend, making the last one a 57 day cycle. We got out the calendar and panicked because it is 57 days til we go on holiday!! I am so worried I will have AF whilst we're away!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, I hope and pray that you don't have your cycle over your holiday. That wouldn't be fun :( I hope everything turns out ok with our mums :) I am so ready for maternity leave or better yet for my husband to get that job. He called on Friday and they said they still haven't made a decision :( and they will call as soon as they do.


----------



## Smiler82

Any news today Sunshine? Has been a week exactly now since the interview hasn't it? I have got everything crossed for you guys, I really hope he gets it. How much longer til you go on maternity leave?

I had a day off work today and had a photography lesson...I'm a complete beginner and think I've come away more confused than when I started!!! :wacko: It was fun though, nice to be away from the computer for a bit :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

How exciting!! Photography is so much fun but I am not very good at it haha :) I love taking pictures. No news yet. I can't believe how long these people take to respond. He applied for this job last May and he just now had his second interview last week?? It's crazy to me.


----------



## Smiler82

Wha???? That's ridiculous! He applied in MAY 2011 and here we are nearly May 2012 and they still haven't decided? Are you sure you want him working for them, they sound like a bunch of clowns to me! Goodness gracious, how frustrating...

Haha I'm sure you're better at photography than you think :) I find the techie stuff hard to follow, my brain just can't handle it! It's a big DSLR one with some posh lenses, but I don't feel worthy of it at the moment :D My FIL sold it to me because he can't hold his walking stick and the camera at the same time, bless :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

This is the slowest company I have ever seen in my life haha :) They haven't hired anyone since 2010 because they don't ever have any turnover so I guess that may be the only good sign?? 

I go to the Dr today for a check-up. Nothing special just pee in a cup, see how fat I have gotten and see the Dr lol. Fun day!


----------



## Smiler82

How did the check up go Sunshine? Hope all is ok. How about your DH - has he heard back from that company yet??


----------



## Sunshine7125

The check-up went well :) He said I was measuring perfect and I was "all baby." He wasn't very happy with my weight gain so I have started eating different foods trying to keep my weight down. We still have not heard back from the job. This is becoming very frustrating:growlmad:

How are things with you??


----------



## Smiler82

Ah that's great everything is going well :) How much weight have you gained, if you don't mind me asking?! You don't have to answer if you don't want to!! Are you managing to do any walking etc or is it really hot+humid still?

Sorry DH still hasn't heard, I am stunned it's taking this long :wacko: Is he still keeping his eyes out for other jobs?

Things with me are fine thanks! Not much going on really...looking forward to booking a doctor's appt soon. It's only 6 weeks til we go on holiday and I'd like for everything to be all organized with the clomid so I can go on it as soon as we get home. I'm getting pretty excited but also quite nervous. I just hope it works and this can all be an end to it. The other night DH admitted he was worried about being too old to be a dad :( He's not too old at all, he's only 35, but I know what he means. If it takes much longer, like another few years say, I understand where he's coming from. I'm 6 years younger than him so it's not so bad for me just yet but I just want him to be a dad asap, he would be so great at it :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have gained 22lbs!! :( Which is more than what I should have gained by now. I gained 35lbs total with my son which is on the higher end. They recommend 25-35lbs total. There is one other job he was wanting to check into so hopefully he can do that soon. I am sure you both are anxious to have a little one :) I can't wait until you start trying again! What are you planning on doing, just taking the Clomid or are you doing other things to help it along?


----------



## Smiler82

Aww :hugs: Did they give you any advice re exercising during pregnancy? I always thought when I was pg I'd go to one of those aquarobic classes, but thinking about squeezing into a swimming costume and being to big to shave your legs puts me off slightly :D

Well fingers crossed for this other job! Is he unhappy where he is now, or do you both just think a move to Texas would be better in terms of being close to your family? How is your mum by the way, did she have her tests yet? Hope she is alright.

I am so keen to get started! I bought some Pre-Seed, apparently clomid can totally dry up your CM which is no good at all. No one told me to, but I think also I will up my dose of folic acid. I was told 400-600mg is fine and with my last pregnancies I was only taking 400 so I will up it to 600mg whilst we are ttc and if I get pg, just in case it makes a difference. That's pretty much it really, not sure what else I can do apart from try and stay calm :wacko: I got a meditation CD months ago I still haven't listened to, maybe will try that!


----------



## Sunshine7125

My mom had her biopsy done last week and is hoping to hear something this week. The good news is the Dr reassured her she didn't think it was cancer so that was a breath of fresh air :) How is your mom doing?? I really would love to exercise but it is so hard to fit it in between work and my son. My husband works 12 hour shifts and is gone a lot so it is hard for me to find time but I need to get off my butt and do something! :) The pre-seed is an excellent idea. I was about to start that myself had we not gotten pregnant. I thought that may have been part of the problem. I wasn't really dry but it wasn't like the egg white stuff either, it was more watery. Sorry for the TMI :) The folic acid is also a great idea. I actually take 800 a day which is in my prenatal. I took the prenatals after I had my son and took them all the way until this pregnancy too. They say that really helps :) I can't wait until you get pregnant! YAY!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is great to hear the doc doesn't think it is cancer, what a relief that must be. Fingers crossed the results come back as something easy to treat :hugs: I think my mum is ok - will be seeing her this weekend so maybe there'll be more news. I think they took samples of whatever they found down her oesophagus. She sounded pretty cheery when we spoke on the phone yesterday so hopefully all is ok!

Ouch, 12 hour shifts! Has he been able to apply for that other job yet? Re exercise you know what I found really good before I joined the gym was exercise DVDs :) I def saw results! The woman who made the ones I did also made a pregnancy dvd when she was expecting, so I'm sure there'd be others around that you could find on Amazon or something? I don't know how practical this idea is with a toddler though!!!

I'm the same as you, I don't often get the EWCM like everyone else talks about :( Watery is about as good as it gets, apart from last cycle. I don't know what was going on there! So typical to get lovely fertile CM when we're on a break :wacko: I just hope clomid does the trick! I'm not expecting to get pg the first cycle but since I'm only being allowed 3 cycles of treatment hopefully we won't have to wait too long!! Fingers crossed the BFP will be here by September....!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I wonder if the watery CM is a PCOS thing?? We both have it so that would make sense:shrug: He hasn't applied for the other job yet. I think he can do it online but I am not sure. He may just go ahead and wait until after the baby to look any further since it is getting closer and I have such good insurance where I work. I guess everything happens for a reason. We haven't been getting along very well. I am not sure if it's the stress or what but I feel like we are fighting constantly :cry:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hun :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you guys are fighting :( Is there one specific thing that causes the arguments or just general stuff? It's normal to fight though, every couple does it. You'll get through. We fought quite a lot when DH was out of work for a while, though I know yours isn't out of work I guess trying to find stuff and being disappointed by that first one is hard. And having a baby is very exciting but at the same time daunting!! You'll be ok hun :hugs:

Yeah I think the CM could be to do with PCOS...I guess you need the right hormones at the right time for your body to create the EWCM and when your hormones are out of balance it would make sense that it doesn't happen. I don't know! I started to drink grapefruit juice because apparently it helps but it's too horrid I stopped :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't like grapefruit juice either :) They sell the grapefruit tablets I think. Maybe that would be easier than drinking the juice. We haven't spoke since yesterday and we slept in separate rooms :( I hope this is just a phase and passes soon because the fighting on top of everything else just compounds the stress and I hate it. I am glad you are getting to see your Mom this weekend :) I hope all is well with her!


----------



## Smiler82

OMG Sunshine I'm really sorry :( Maybe you guys need to get out of the house and on neutral ground to talk things through? I hope you start speaking again soon...we do that too, give each other the silent treatment :wacko:

Oh I never heard of grapefruit tablets, I'll have a google :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Things are a little better today. We spoke finally. I think we are both so stressed out about everything. Also our little boy has to have tubes put in his ears on Monday so that makes us sad :( I know it will be better for him though. He has had several ear infections back to back.


----------



## Smiler82

That's good news :) Glad you guys are speaking again. I'm sorry you're both feeling really stressed about stuff, and sorry for your little boy too, poor little thing. What do the tubes do? How long will he have to have them in for?


----------



## Sunshine7125

The tubes should stay in about 6 months. It is a 15 minute procedure but they have to put him to sleep :( It makes me so sad. They fall out on their own and it is supposed to help prevent further ear infections. Several of my friends kids and my husband had them as children and say they really help. I hope I am doing the right thing. On a positive note, he just had his first dental check-up and they said we are doing a wonderful job with him and his teeth look great!


----------



## Smiler82

I've never heard of this treatment! Totally see why it's upsetting for you but hopefully it'll prevent a lot of pain and discomfort from more infections if he didn't have them put in. Does he understand what's going to happen or is he too young to really get it? I love the story my MIL told me about when DH was little and he was circumcised....they bought him a teddy and put plasters between the teddy's leg so he had a "friend" who'd had the same operation as him :D 

Yay for good teeth!! 

I had a nice temp rise this morning....I really hope it was due to OV but I know I shouldn't get excited. Things tend to get rocky around this time. I'm still seeing the chiropractor and I came across some info online saying that straightening your spine can sometimes help with fertility issues. I'm not getting my hopes up or anything, but would be interesting if I saw an improvement with my cycles whilst having back treatment.


----------



## Sunshine7125

He's still a little young to know what's going on. That makes me even more sad because I can't explain it to him :( Poor little guy. Yay for a temp rise!!! I need to go to the chiropractor. My scoliosis acts up terribly when I am pregnant. Between work and all of my son's appointments lately, I can't find the time to go see one. That's cute about the teddy bear :) I hated the circumcision part too :( I made my husband doctor it at first because it made me so sad for him. It looked painful.


----------



## Smiler82

Was it today your little boy had the tubes put in, or is it next Monday? Hope it went well if it was today, I'm sure he's in need of a few hugs!! :hugs:

I hope if it's all sorted with his ears you'll have a bit more time to see a chiropractor. The one I see has got loads of leaflets and books etc around the office about pregnancy back pain and what it can do to help. Hopefully in a few months' time I'll be going back to see him for that reason! (Or not, because it is expensive!!)

Temp dropped again! FF did say I ov'd on day 19, but took the lines away this morning :( Oh well. But prob for the best - we DTD properly (if you know what I mean) on day 18! There is always a part of me that hopes for a surprise BFP but when I sit and think about it, actually I really do not want to be pg on holiday, I would be so scared in case something went wrong when we were away :wacko: It sounds a bit silly but we're really preparing ourselves mentally for going on clomid, and recently have started to talk as though we're going to have twins!! DH keeps saying if we talk about it now it won't be such a shock if it happens. Apparently most people who have twins on clomid are the group who take it days 2-6, and those are the days my doc has told me to take it....


----------



## Sunshine7125

He had his tubes put in yesterday. He is doing well. My mother in law is at my house with him and he will return to daycare tomorrow. I don't really get along with her half the time. I tolerate her :) The first thing out of her mouth this morning when she walked in to my house, was oh my gosh you are huge!! Wow! Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have heard many success stories from the Clomid!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

https://i1076.photobucket.com/albums/w456/millergrl835/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/467349_351942214860306_100001335918245_891639_1608935077_o.jpg


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't know why my picture is so large haha! But yes my belly is huge!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine you look absolutely gorgeous!! To me it looks like a lovely neat little bump and you really don't look overweight or anything! Don't listen the MIL she has no idea what she's talking about :D

I get on with my in laws a lot of the time but there are times when they drive me round the bend. I think we all have to go through that! It's good she can help take care of your son though, and I'm so pleased he is doing ok :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you :) I feel like a whale. I am trying so hard to eat healthy but the more I try the worse I do haha. I did good this morning. I had a light breakfast sandwich on an english muffin and protein shake. I've got to find some time to get some exercise. We did get some news on a job. Do you remember the one in Texas that my friends husband works at? My husband had tried to get on there but didn't have any luck because they wanted someone with experience. Well my friends husband went in yesterday and talked to one of the hiring managers and he said right now they are on a hiring freeze but once it is lifted my husband would be one of the first called back!!! So I am hanging on to that! Maybe there is still hope :)


----------



## Smiler82

Honestly you look great! I can imagine you must _feel_ big but I think the bump is just so cute :) I am worried I'll pile on the pounds when I'm pg, they seem to creep on so easily ordinarily! But if I look like you I'll be happy :D 

Mmm breakfast sounds yum! I'm similar to you, if I think about dieting too much then all I want is the bad things! If I don't put any pressure on myself then I find I'll eat more healthily and tend not to binge on the bad stuff. My chiropractor made me feel bad this week though - he is very hot on ppl getting their 5 a day and I know I don't. So today I had apple, blueberries, blackberries and nuts with Greek yoghurt mmm :)

Oh YAY that is really good news! Any idea how long the hiring freeze is for? I hope it works out in the end. Also I hope things with you and your DH are better this week?

My DH is also pondering a job move... his ex-boss put him forward for a job with a different company. We're waiting to hear what the salary would be but his ex-boss said it was a "significant pay packet". I'm not sure what his idea of significant is. Trying not to get too excited but if the money is right then he's pretty sure he's going to take it. It might involve moving which is the only thing worrying me because it could fall during the time I'm taking clomid, and would be a real pain finding a new doctor and making sure the treatment and checks don't get interrupted. But we'll see!


----------



## Sunshine7125

You are too sweet :) I am sure you will do just fine pregnant especially if you eat like you did today. That sounds yummy! Our friend was unsure how long the freeze would last, that was the only bad news. They have quite a bit of turnover because it involves working out of town. I don't like that part either but the money is good enough I could stay home with the kids which is really important to us. I can totally relate to the moving thing. It scares me to death to think of switching doctors in the middle of this pregnancy and then trying to schedule my c-section with another dr. Yikes! I hope your husband gets that job though, that sounds like more opportunity for you two!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow I didn't know you were having a c-section. Did you have one with your son? I can't stand to watch those things on TV, makes me feel sick haha :) I bet it feels really weird. I was talking about c-sections with the woman who waxes my legs! I always thought you were out of action for a couple of months and made life really hard, but she said she kept ontop of her pain meds and was pretty much ok within a couple of weeks. Hope yours goes just as well!

It would be so great if you could stay at home. Maybe the freeze is actually for the best; it would be such a nightmare to move whilst pregnant, then find a new doc etc. 

DH is supposed to be having a phone call in about an hour about this job. I'm quite nervous! I think it could be a really good opportunity. Just depends if the money is right, that's what we're waiting to hear about. If it's not enough then I'm not sure he'll take it, and he'll be pretty disappointed. We don't earn a ton of money now but since this job would involve travelling, plus moving to a more expensive area it just might not work out. But then again maybe it will. I don't know! Arrgghh tension.....


----------



## Sunshine7125

It sounds like you are having all the same stress as me right now. We are making it financially but not as well as we would like to. Did you hear anything today? I did have a c-section with my son. The recovery was hard. I am not happy about having to have another one :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no :( :( I'm sorry it was hard with your son, is there no way you can deliver vaginally this time? I suppose if it's risky for some reason then it's for the best. Will you have to have your mom or someone come and stay to help out?

No we didn't hear back yet :( He did speak to this guy on Friday night, who gave him a better idea of the 'perks' but still not salary. He said he'd email DH but still not got anything. We know he's a really busy guy so we understand, but it is frustrating! We get along ok financially, but we can never afford to save very much. At this rate we'll be working til we're 90 and we'll never own our own home!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

My Dr gave me the option of vaginal delivery but I decided I didn't want to take the risks :( My mom usually comes to stay with me the first week and then my husband will be here the second week. After the second week I can drive again so I should be ok but I still won't be able to lift my toddler. He is pretty good about climbing in and out of the car on his own though so I don't have to worry about that too much. I completely understand about owning a home. We still rent and I hate it. We live in a tiny house and can't ever save anything. And I can't imagine how bad it is about to be with two kids in daycare. That is going to cost us a fortune :( I hope your husband hears something very soon about the job! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I think that is totally understandable about not wanting to take any risks. I hope this one goes really well and maybe the recovery won't be quite so bad if you've been through it before??! I don't know. I hope it is better. Good that your mum can come and help out though. Do you have a date booked in or do you just wait til labour starts?

STILL waiting to hear about this job! He got in touch yesterday to apologise, he's been so busy. He said he will send an email today with all the details of pay etc. So just waiting...it's DH's birthday today so hopefully it'll be a good news birthday email :D But I think even if he does get it and the money is good, we'll have to move closer to London, and round there rental prices just sky-rocket. So we still won't be able to save, and we'll have to downsize. Is daycare really expensive in the US? I know it is ridiculous over here.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Daycare here is about $400-$450 dollars per month. So it will run about $850/month with two kids. He got a call yesterday and got one of the job offers from Texas!!! There were two different ones we have been waiting on and this is the less paying job but will allow me to stay home for a little bit and then I can go back to work. We are still making sure the money is where it needs to be and checking into the insurance but as of right now he has accepted the offer :) I hope you find out something soon too!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh YAY!!! Congratulations!! This is amazing news :D When does he start?

We are still waiting....the guy is just so busy. He got in touch to say he'd put a package together but needs to send it to the financial director or something for approval, and _then _we will find out what the money, benefits etc are like. It's sooooo frustrating!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies...am so sorry it is been too long and i missed u so much..
how r u doing smiler??i see alot is happened since..i'll find out in a bit why ur dh is looking for another job.have u started on clomid yet?or was it after summer?and how the body shaping journey going?
sunshine-i see ur little gal is really grown.28wks!!.it really hs bn long since i've bn here!!congrats on the job too..its abt time u guys got that call..other than feeling heavy..how r u doing?
AFM...am just so enjoying not worrying abt baby making stuff..bn in n out of the county for a few weeks...again am loving it...it just keeps me busy!honestly for the past few months..i dont even know where i am in the cycle..am not at all bothered when AF is approaching..feels really good.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi mmleo!!!:wave: So good to hear from you. I am glad you are enjoying some stress-free time. I go to the Dr today and hopefully get to schedule my c-section. When will you start trying again??

Girls I have bad news... My husband is having to turn down the job after all this. We are heartbroken. The pay was where we hoped it would be but we found out that the insurance is terrible. I was going to stay home with the kids and not work for a while but the insurance is so bad there is no way we could take care of two kids and dr visits with it. The deductible was $4,000! That is so crazy. I only pay $300 at my work for family coverage. We would be paying out of pocket for the rest of the pregnancy and delivery and any following appointments until we reached the $4,000 and we don't have that kind of money. I am just so upset, I can't even function :cry:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I don't really understand how the insurance works over there but I'm so sorry it's not the right package for you and he had to turn it down :( So disappointing for all of you :( We had similar-ish news today - the pay being offered for this new job is nowhere near what we were hoping it would be and I don't think we can afford for him to take it. It's a real shame :(

Mmleo! Hello hello! So great to hear from you! Really pleased you are feeling perky and doing well, that is really great to hear :) Sounds like you have really been making the most of your non-baby-thinking time, so great :) I haven't started clomid yet. 3 weeks til we go on holiday, then will see where we are once we get back. Cycles are being weird at the moment, last couple has taken me such a long time to ov. Normally it would stress me out but since we're not TTC at the moment it's alright. Annoying, but not stressful! Have been enjoying it mostly as well - joined a few hobby groups etc., and nights out with friends not worrying about alcohol! Though there have def been times I've felt really impatient about it and frustrated at the wait. But overall it is ok.

Really pleased to have heard from you :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, I am sorry the pay is not what you had hoped for :( It doesn't seem fair that great opportunities end up being bad ones. We had our hopes up so much. I went to the Dr today and I am measuring around 27 weeks. Alittle behind but nothing to worry about he said. I don't know if I believe that based on the size of my belly :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :flower: It is disappointing. We weren't hoping for a ridiculous amount but based on the fact it's in London and the cost of living there is much higher than it is here, we need it to be better than it is for us to be able to afford it. If DH was single and was only needing to rent a room on his own he'd be totally fine but since it's both of us, and hopefully a little one in the not-too-distant future it doesn't look like the sums will work out. We're going to talk about it some more tonight and he might try and bargain with them to see if he can persuade them to up the offer, but not going to hold my breath!

Maybe the original job will come up for your DH...I know they're on a hiring freeze at the moment but perhaps when they lift it he will be offered something and you'll be glad he didn't take this one :hugs:

Aww I'm sure you and your belly are just fine :) Don't they say when you are pg the dates/measurements can be out by +/- 2 weeks and it's ok. Maybe she is just petite :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I think measuring the uterus with that tape measure can be off. I think you are right it's +/- 2 weeks. I would say she is probably two weeks ahead :) My son weighed 9lbs 4oz and he was 8 days early


----------



## Smiler82

Sheesh! That's one big baby :) My niece was 9lbs 11oz...ouch!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh wow! That is a big baby :) Thank goodness I had a c-section. I can't imagine that pain :(


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah she was a tad battered afterwards :S

CD41 for me and still no ovulation...really starting to get concerned AF is going to ruin my holiday :( :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no I am sorry to hear that :( When are you leaving? It is coming up soon isn't it?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I can't wait! We leave on the 19th. My temps have been so totally crazy this cycle, I think it's an anovulatory one. Last anovulatory one lasted 60-something days, so that would happen slap-bang in the middle of the trip! It is weird to say this but I hope I'm on one of my 100+ day cycles!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello again..sorry things arent going as planned with the jobs..i hope things take better turns..
sunshine-am glad things seem to be going well with the pregnancy..it seems a bit too early to schedule for ur c-section??but again ur hospitals/drs are super busy i guess.How did it go?

smiler-sorry to here abt ur crazy cycle...but i think as long as u rnt ttc'ing..still i hope ur af shows up sooner than later.then it'll be just not good.how long r away for??

We r also going to london and somewhere in italy...so will be away for the whole of july..it is so funny an weird what am about to say...but last time i wrote i was still enjoying non-baby making times but it seems to hve changed over night..started googling ivf clinics again..!i thin am ready to try again but am so not ready for the stress it involves..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo that sounds very fun!! I would love to go to Italy. When do you think you will start doing the IVF? 

Smiler - how are things with you?

I got my c-section scheduled for August 15th. They are taking her 4 days early


----------



## Mmleo

it is safer to do it(c-section) earlier i believe..i think wit my son we did like 10-14 days earlier.am thinking of trying again when we get back...sept will be ok i think..

ohhh!!15th...i cant believe u'll hve a baby gal so soon...it seems like yestday when we were complaining cycle after cycle...

r u feeling good sunshine?


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh how exciting Sunshine, 15th August :) Yes it does seem weird eh, doesn't seem so long ago we were all obsessing!

Mmleo sounds like you just needed some 'me' time to get your head straight. I'm pleased for you you feel ready to try again, but sympathise with the stress. I am so excited to start clomid - not quite in the same league as going for IVF I know, but if I do get pg I'm scared I won't be able to handle the stress of being pg; I am going to be terrified of another loss I know it :(

But in better news - I just found out the pharmacy here does a "period management service" hahahahaha! I can order some pills to take just before my period is due and it will delay it! YES!!!

Mmleo you will have a fab time in London! Are you going to the olympics? Italy is fab too, love it there, whereabouts are you going? We're off to Greece soon but just for a week.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sounds like you both are about to have very exciting trips :) Period management that's funny haha! But glad you won't have the stress of having your period while away. I am a little worried they are taking her so close to the due date. I wonder if I will go into labor??? EEK that's a scary thought!


----------



## Mmleo

:hi: ladies.
smiler-u know i almost suggested u take bcpills but didnt think u'll be interested...they can delay af too.period management....never heard of that!!is that the name of te pill??
We stay in Marlow when in the uk....and we r going to Sardinia in Italy..
i honestly dont think there is a way around that stress/fear of loss...but it is worse when u've bn thru it but lets pray n hope that things will be smooth this time...really hope smiler..

drs know best sunshine...u will be fine..but i think u sh'd check with ur dr what will happen if u go into labor b4 the date...


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I was in Marlow the other week! It is lovely. We went to Sardinia on holiday a few years ago too, it was gorgeous :) The restaurants all have amazing fish dishes - I don't normally like fish much but because it's so fresh it's v.v. tasty :)

Yeah I'm too late to start on the pill but the thing I can get from the pharmacy is called norethisterone. It's basically a progesterone pill which you start to take 3 days before AF is due, so it just keeps your progesterone levels high enough to keep AF away for a few extra days. :) 

Sunshine do you ever watch things like Maternity Ward or One Born Every Minute? I'm sure if you were to go into labour naturally they'd just have you on the labour ward til the theatre was prepped and then take you through. I've seen women on there loads of times who turn up for a natural birth but then for some reason they need a caesarean, but everyone seems pretty calm about it. I'm sure if you went into labour they'd be able to deal with it. But yeah as Mmleo says I'm sure your doc can reassure you :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have an appt Wed so I will ask him. My baby shower is June 22nd. I am pretty excited about that. How are you girls doing??


----------



## Smiler82

Yay for June 22nd! That's my big 3-0! Good luck for the appt on Weds, I'm sure the doc will be able to put your mind at rest :) How are you feeling otherwise? Only 10 weeks left, are you getting tired??

I'm waiting with baited breath to see if AF shows up tomorrow instead....FF keeps changing my ov day from CD37 to CD43. If it was CD37 I won't need to take those pills, but if it was CD43 then I definitely will need to. So annoying, usually it is so clear when I ov but not this cycle when I really need to know :wacko:

Mmleo when do you fly out to the UK? Have you talked with your other half about starting up IVF again, what does he think?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Happy early Birthday!! I turn 29 on July 12th. My sister is going through a nasty divorce and her court date is that day and I have to testify. Talk about a stressful birthday:wacko:

I am getting so tired. I get up so early every morning to get my toddler ready for daycare and get myself ready get him dropped off and make it to work on time. I can't imagine how hard it is going to be doing this with 2 children. Oh I wish I could stay home :cry:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your sister, must be tough on all of you. What a heck of a way to spend your birthday :( I didn't know people had to testify in divorce cases, I thought the couple just decided they wanted to split and all the legal stuff only involved them. Is it nearby to you or will you have to travel?

Will you have to go back to work full time after maternity leave finishes? I really hope your DH hears back from that company. Maybe by next year their hiring freeze will have been lifted. I really hope so :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh and OMG FF has decided I did ov on CD 43. We DTD the day before, the day of, and the day after ov - without withdrawing!!! :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

My sister and ex-husband are fighting for custody. Each one is wanting full custody of the kids so I have to serve as a character witness and basically just get on the stand and tell the judge why my sister should get the kids and he shouldn't. I hope he doesn't try to kill me afterwards:nope: It is going to be bad. I told her I will be pretty far along and it's a 2 1/2 hour drive but my husband is driving me. He doesn't really want me going but he understands it is my sister and I need to help her. My mom and Dad also have to take the stand so like I said it will be a long drawn out deal. :wacko:

So there is a chance you could be pregnant????


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I'm really sorry to hear all that, I didn't realise there were kids involved too :( So sad. Are you serious about him getting really mad at you, is he a threatening guy?? At least you're all going to be there together and can support each other :hugs:

Yeah I guess there is a chance I could be pregnant! But we have not managed to conceive in the last year and a half so it would be a real surprise if I was. But now I am worried about ov'ing on CD 43, surely the egg quality wouldn't be great so if it was fertilized maybe there would be a higher chance of things not working out :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I forgot to mention the kids, silly me haha. Her children are 7 (boy) and 3 (girl). They are such cute kids. Her ex is not a very good dad and he is just a jerk in general. He will have his family there as well trying to make my sister out to be a bad mom which she is not. He cheated on my sister and has had a girl living with him since they separated last November. It really is a nasty divorce but I don't think she will have any problem getting full custody under the circumstances. 

Does the egg quality diminish if you ovulate late? I didn't know that... I would be happy if you were pregnant :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello Ladies.Am slightly excited abt the fact that u could be pg smiler...i hope i hope u r...
we r flying out on the 1st of july..n we'll be in italy from the 9th for a few days.Sardinia does seem good but is not sure if our boy will hv things to do for fun....

sunshine-sorry abt ur sister's divorce...it is really sad that such happen to p'ple who used to love each other..how old r their kids?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - Have fun on your trip! Sounds so exciting! Her kids are 3 and 7. Hope is 3 and Gavin is 7 and they are the sweetest kids. I hope my sister finds happiness one day. I want her to be happy :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine it sounds like your sister has a fairly strong case but it's just such a shame it got to this point. I hope the kids are OK. Does he spend much time with them since he left?

Well I have been doing some reading today and found some info that said egg quality can be decreased if your body keeps trying to ovulate and fails. E.g. if it tries day 20, 25 and 30 then finally ov's day 35 that is worse than your body simply ovulating on day 35. So I guess it could be a problem...I always get patches of EWCM before I actually ov and it's known that ppl with PCOS try and fail to ovulate :( I doubt I am tho, because we've had no luck for such a long time. I've ordered my progesterone pills so I don't get AF on holiday but I guess I will do an HPT before I start them just in case.

Mmleo how old is your son, he's quite young isn't he? I don't know about kids stuff in Sardinia but the beaches are nice :) I'm sure you'll have a fab time :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I want to go to the beach!! :thumbup: That sounds amazing! 

Smiler, they have joint custody right now so they were switching them off every 4 days. And that allows the weekends to rotate. She just moved to my Dad's because she lost her job during all the divorce and the mess so she moved there to get back on her feet. Since the move put her further away from him, they now switch them back and forth once a week. She gets them for 7 days, then he does. It is a bad situation and so hard on the little ones. 

If you are pregnant maybe your egg is still ok :hugs: I am thinking positive thoughts! That would just be wonderful :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

I can't wait for the beach either, I will be on one this time NEXT WEEK :D so excited!!

Sunshine I feel so bad for your sister. Losing your job is a really horrible thing, I was so depressed after I lost mine. So to be going through a divorce as well it must just be horrendous. I hope she is managing okay despite everything, and the kids too. It's good they see their dad regularly though I suppose, is he a good dad?

Thank you for your positive thoughts! :flower: I am 10 dpo today, but I have zero symptoms so I think I am probably not pregnant. I will test over the weekend though, just in case...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I tested positive around 12 dpo and had zero symptoms :) I didn't get many until about 20 dpo. My body is weird I guess haha. 

Sadly he is not a very good dad. He is selfish and doesn't take very good care of the kids. I know he loves them but he doesn't have a very good way of showing it. I hope they can get on the right track soon.


----------



## Smiler82

Though I always tell myself it is pointless to symptom-spot since v. early pg signs are so similar to AF, and nothing much will happen til HCG levels get high enough! So I guess at this point it doesn't mean anything :wacko:

I'm sorry to hear he isn't a great dad :( Hopefully once everything is settled things will find their way into a better pattern. I hope so for the kids' sake :flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

:flower: Thank you. I hope all turns out well for my sister and the kids.

I will be anxious to see if you turn up pregnant :happydance:

As for me, I had a dr appt today but nothing eventful. He just measured my tummy and listened to the heartbeat.


----------



## Smiler82

I'm getting anxious!! I started taking my tablets today to delay AF. You're not supposed to take them if you're pregnant. But you have to start them 3 days before AF is due, so I just have to risk it. Obviously if I find out I am pg I will stop them straight away; I'm sure a couple of days won't do any harm.

I had a temp rise this morning, which alarmed me! But yesterday I had EWCM, which I often get before AF so I really don't know. DH keeps commenting on the size of my boobs, as per usual :D I know after all this time it sounds a mad thing to say but I kind of hope I'm not pg just now. I will have to put on a brave face this summer at all the parties and things we're going to. The 'timetable' for clomid would come when things are quieter and I can hide away from everyone!

Madness! I am on a coffee high right now too, which isn't helping matters! *jitters*

Glad your check-up went well Sunshine :) How are things with your weight gain, I know they commented on that before (despite you looking great!)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww Smiler I can't wait for you to be pregnant :) You and Mmleo both :) I will be stalking the threads like crazy waiting. 

As of yesterday I had lost 2 lbs yay!! So total weight gain from the first time they saw me until now is 26 lbs but I think I put on a few before my 8 week appt so I am saying maybe 30lbs.


----------



## Smiler82

Woop woop! Congrats on losing those 2lbs that is good news :) Have you been doing any walking etc or did they just disappear of their own accord??

I'm sure if I found out I was pg I would actually be really happy but yesterday and today I have been SUCH a moody cow haha :) Poor DH has had his head bitten off a couple of times...:blush: A few days ago I wasn't stressing at all but now I am!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I tried to eat healthier. I have been doing cereal, fruit and skim milk for breakfast. Fruit for a mid-morning snack. Lunch I do sandwiches on wheat bread or some soup. Afternoon snack I do yogurt, crackers, or maybe a granola bar. And dinner I just eat whatever but make sure I don't eat a lot. And I have been drinking nothing but water. No sodas or sweet tea or juice. 

When will you test?


----------



## Smiler82

Wow Sunshine you have been super-healthy! Sounds great :) We have gone the total opposite today as we are officially on holiday! We don't fly out til Tuesday, but Friday was the last day of work for both of us so we're already in holiday mode :icecream:

I am going to test on Monday...I'll be 14 dpo so the result should be pretty accurate. I've been having some cramping and - TMI here - but today I checked my cervix and it was really high!! I don't know if that's just random, or because of the tablets, or what. Just trying to put everything down to the meds though and not read too much into anything. I think I'm more nervous about this test than any other I've taken so far :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I can't wait to see the test results! Enjoy your holiday! That sounds so fun! We are planning a trip to the beach next June for just me and hubby. I think we will be ready for a break by then :) 

Your cervix is high when pregnant so that may be a sign??


----------



## Smiler82

I know, right?! Argh...it's 11pm here and I'm getting sooo nervous about testing in the morning. DH said it is a win-win either way and he is right, but it's never nice getting a bfn. But then if it's bfp I'm going to go into worry-mode for the next few months :wacko:

Ahh a break for just the two of you will be brill :) Will your mum take the kids? How is she, by the way? Mine had to have her test repeated; still don't know the results but I guess when they take ages to reply it can't be bad news, hopefully!


----------



## Smiler82

And the result was... :bfn:

I am a little sad :( Had a teeny tiny cry I must admit. I forgot how much I hate seeing that blank space!!! But it is alright. I guess I can kick back and relax on holiday now and when we get back we have a few parties and things, so no need to come up with a stupid excuse as to why I'm not drinking :)

I don't know if I will get back online today or not so just in case - have a great week and I'll be in touch when we get back :wine:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Enjoy your time away!!! :) Drink some for me :) I won't deny it, I am ready for a big margarita or something ha-ha! 

I am sorry it was BFN :( Go enjoy your break and when you get back you can try again. My mom is doing well, thank you for asking :) I hope your mom's test results come back ok. Keep me posted


----------



## VMAG

Hey ladies! It's been way too long. Just checking into see how everyone is doing :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

VMAG!! Hey girl! How are you doing???


----------



## Smiler82

VMAG! :hi: How you doing?

I can't believe you two are over 30 weeks already :) Sure has gone quick from where I'm sitting! How are you feeling?

Had a FAB holiday...tried to upload a pic of a margherita for you Sunshine! but I don't understand how to do it. How do you upload pics? It asks me for a link, do my photos have to be online??

Managed not to think about TTC or my BFN whilst away, it was so great to relax. But we're having a 30th birthday party tomorrow, and was always my goal to be a mummy by 30 so can't help but be a bit sad :( :( AF came yesterday as well, since I stopped the progesterone tablets. Oh well, more cocktails tomorrow I suppose ;)

Glad your mum is ok Sunshine. I haven't spoken to mine yet but she seemed cheery over email yesterday, so I think she is alright. Seeing her tomorrow so will catch up with her then.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler - I am so glad you had a good time!! And 30 is ok :) you still have lots of time. On the pictures you have to save it to your files and then upload them from your files on the computer. I can't wait to have a tropical drink :) So now that you have started your period when will you start the fertility treatment? Is it this month or next month?


----------



## Smiler82

Oooh I was clicking the wrong button! Ok so here is a pic of a cocktail :) 


Well we had a chat the other night and DH wants to have a month to get back in shape so we're going into TTC healthy. It'll take that long to sort things out with the doctor anyway. I will make an appointment for a couple of weeks' time I think, and then I will have to wait for my next AF because I take the clomid on CD 2-6. Hopefully my next cycle won't be too long, I'm getting impatient!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4719.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh that drink looks lovely!! I can't wait to enjoy one of those! I am so excited for you to start trying again! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe can you order one in the hospital :D How funny would it be to have a baby in one hand and a cocktail in the other :D Are you thinking about breast feeding?

I am swinging between excitement and fear most days now :S I can't wait to get started again. We will ttc naturally this cycle but not going to hold our breaths. I will call the doctor's later and see when I can get an appointment. You usually have to wait at least 2 weeks if it's not serious!


----------



## Sunshine7125

How exciting!! I know you want a little one so badly and I want you to have one :) My Dr did the Femara instead of the Clomid but that is how I got pregnant both times.

I breastfed my son for 8 weeks and then I pumped and gave it to him because we had really bad latch issues and he had acid reflux :( I quit pumping when he was 14 weeks and switched to formula because my supply dropped. Formula is so expensive so I will probably will try to breastfeed again for a little bit. It just gets so hard when I come back to work because the pumping 3 times a day at work is a lot. I have to come back after 8 weeks and that is when she will go to daycare :(


----------



## Smiler82

You have to go back to work when she is EIGHT weeks? WTH? Why?? 

Ahh my nephew had terrible acid reflux. It's so hard seeing a little baby in pain and not really being able to do anything :( Is pumping painful? I just can't get over how quickly you have to go back to work...

I just called the doctor's. The earliest appt I could get was July 26th. Hopefully it won't be too late. If I have one of my shorter cycles my next AF could be due at the start of August so I hope leaving the appt til late July isn't going to put us back another month :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

We have horrible maternity leave in the states. It is usually 6 weeks but I am getting 8 weeks due to it being a c-section. I was reading an article about a month ago and the United States has the worse maternity leave compared to many countries. I told my husband we should move to another country :) 

Oh I hope July 26th is a good date for you :) That is pretty close, yay!! It is already July 5th so that is great! So what all will take place at this appointment?


----------



## Smiler82

I had no idea!! That is _so_ bad. Having a baby is such a massive strain on the body I cannot believe they make you go back so soon. Over here it mainly depends on your company's policy but generally most people take about 9 months, sometimes more. Makes no real difference to me though, as I work for myself!!

I don't know what will happen at the appt, I hope she will just print the prescription and I can go and get it from the pharmacy. I hope I don't have to go back to the hospital or anything, that would be a pain!


----------



## Sunshine7125

9 months! Wow, I would be so happy to have that! I can't stand the thought of having to come back after 8 weeks. I came back after 8 weeks with my son and I was miserable. It was way too soon to have to be away from him :( 

I hope they just give you the medicine, that would be great!! You have taken the Clomid before?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hun :hugs: I can imagine it was pretty miserable :( Any news on that company lifting their hiring freeze?? Would be so great if that happened right about now!! Are you going back full-time? I am surprised Obama hasn't looked into this, sounds like the kind of thing he'd be up for changing!!

No I've never taken clomid before. I'm a tiny bit concerned about the side effects; have heard you can get terrible ovary pain, hot flushes, nausea, mood swings etc! No fun! And it can dry up your fertile mucus so I've bought some PreSeed. Still, can't wait to get started :) We are ttc this cycle now too so who knows, might not even need it...


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am coming back full-time :( I wish I didn't have to but in order to keep my health insurance I have to be full-time. It will be hard trying to work with the two kids plus my husband works such long hours, he is gone a big portion of the time. He called about the job about 2 weeks ago and they were still on a hiring freeze :( She told him they were waiting for a big contract to come through that was going to give them alot more business. So we are still waiting....

I have heard about the Clomid having some side effects. I never took it personally but my friend did and when she ovulated she said she had some discomfort but other than that she didn't have any other side effects. The pre-seed is supposed to work very well. I have heard great things about it!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I am going to keep everything crossed for you all...I just hope so badly for you that this contract comes through and your DH gets offered a new job. When will you finish your work, don't tell me you're working right up to the date of the c-section??

I hope I'm one of the lucky ones and don't get any side-effects! I've read some ppl on here get every single one and feel totally miserable. But my friend also only had pain at ovulation time and not much else. It's just down to chance I guess. I've heard great things about PreSeed too, I just hope all of these things together do the trick!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am working up to the day right before the c-section :( They are taking her the 15th and my last day of work is Tues the 14th. I kind of hope the Dr takes me off sooner but I doubt he will unless I start getting really close to labor. I don't think they really like you to go into labor before a scheduled c-section. I am already so hot and miserable, and it is hard to get out of bed :( 

The Femara gave me ovulation cramps also and some hot flashes but other than that I didn't experience any side effects. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :( :( :( Big :hugs: I'm sorry you have to work so long!! I'm just so surprised I don't know what to say! Is there no way you can work from home or anything?

I'm only on CD8 today so a way to go. I'm really hoping I'm on one of my shorter cycles. Probably wishful thinking but I wondered if maybe those progesterone tablets could maybe "shock" my system into behaving more normally :) Have no idea how, but I can hope :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

They still pay me hourly here :( If I was on salary I could definitely work from home. It is so aggravating. I have been here 5 years. I started here right out of college. I have only had 2 really crappy raises and still make crappy pay. I really need to find something else after the baby so I can use my degrees. The only benefit to staying here is they have really cheap health insurance. It has been wonderful for the family. 

CD 8 is a good start :) Not too much longer and ovulation will be getting close :) I am so excited for you!


----------



## Smiler82

Argh Sunshine! Sounds so frustrating! What are your degrees in?

I reeeeaaalllly hope ovulation is not too far away. The earliest I've ever ov'd is CD 25. That's only 13 days away, I'm so anxious!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Have you tried the ovulation kits? I used them this time when I got pregnant. 

I have my Associates in Business and my Bachelors in Business Admin with a Human Resource Management Focus. I have checked into getting my MBA but I am still paying student loans back and don't really want to borrow anymore money right now :(


----------



## Smiler82

Wow Sunshine that's great :) I hope you find something that uses your knowledge - and pays you for it!! I've just got a bachelor's in English Literature; would love to do an MA but like you the money is just not there :( Do companies sponsor you to do them in the US? My sister works in HR and she got her Masters through work. They gave her a day off every week for uni and funded her course entirely, in exchange of course for her committing to work for them for a certain amount of time after she finished the course.

No I've never used OPKs because they say you can't use them with PCOS. However, I was chatting to someone else on here who is just starting clomid, and the nurse told her to use OPKs, then they would give her a blood test a week after she got a positive. So I guess once I'm on clomid they might want me to start using them.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I love English :) It was my favorite subject in school. There are companies out there will offer either tuition reimbursement or will just pay for the schooling up front. My current job doesn't offer anything like that. It is a small company, family owned so they don't offer much. If my husband hasn't heard back from the job in Texas by the time I come back here in October, I am going to look for something else. 

That makes sense about the OPK's because with PCOS they can give false readings. I tried them once when I wasn't on the fertility meds and I got positives all the time no matter when I did it. It was such a headache. But this time I tried them while on the fertility meds and I only got a positive one day so I am pretty sure it worked :) When you start the Clomid you can try them then, that would be a good idea :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I get the feeling you're ready to move on from this job! Whether it's by moving to Texas or getting something new I think it will be great to have a new start and move onto bigger and better things :)

Yeah with PCOS you can produce LH for quite alot of your cycle, which "normal" women should only produce for a few days ahead of ovulation :) Hopefully the clomid will mean I can use them, although I do BBT every single doctor I've seen, bar one, has told me BBT is a waste of time! So I know when I'm on the clomid they won't take the BBT seriously :growlmad:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am very unhappy at my job. I have been here 5 years. I started here right out of college and it has just become very boring and unrewarding. I like most of the people I work with, they are very nice. The job duties are just not what I would like to be doing. 

I never did the temps. My Dr never recommended it to me. They just always made me do the 21 day progesterone blood tests. I had to do those about 8 different times between both kids.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Our main goal is to make some changes so we can earn more income. We have been trying everything we can to figure out a way to make more money and get us a house. We live in a small 2 bedroom and right now the kids will have to share a room until we can move.


----------



## Smiler82

I really hope this happens for you. It sounds like you guys are so ready to make some changes and do whatever it takes to get where you want to be. I think when you want something bad enough you find yourself doing what you need to in order to achieve it, so I am sure you will get there :) Just annoying that it takes so much time and uncertainty! I'm sure the kids will be ok together, my sister and I shared a room til I was about 5. It was quite fun actually :)

Yeah the docs always sent me for day 21 blood tests; think I've had about 5 so far. They always come back negative but thanks to temping I knew not to worry about it because my temp would then rise a couple of weeks later. It does concern me sometimes the attitude towards temping - my friend got a negative day 21 blood test and just off the back of that she was given clomid. She told me she had 35 day long cycles, so that means she would've been ovulating around day 21 anyway. If she'd tried temping she would've known this, and not had all the tears and upset when she was told she wasn't ovulating and wouldn't get pregnant without drugs. She ended up with twins - not that she's unhappy, quite the opposite, but I don't see why if someone gets a negative day 21 test with regular cycles they don't do more tests rather than leaping straight to drugs. BBT has stopped any confusion with me, and also it's a relief to know when I'm going to get my period, whereas before I would _always_ leave the house with sanitary towels just in case!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Me and my sister shared a room too :) until I was about 7. Is your sister older or younger? I don't so much mind them sharing the room but poor Lane doesn't have any room for his toys or to play because between his bed and her crib and the dresser and changing table he has like one little area. He drags all his toys in the living room and plays with them there ha-ha :) I can't say I blame him. We are just a little stressed right now I think because the daycare costs we will incur plus my husband's truck is in bad shape and he needs a new one badly. It seems like you can't ever get ahead sometimes but I have faith that we will make it. We may just be on a really tight budget for a while. 

I always ovulated around day 18 so they usually did my progesterone checks around cd23 but I think that was still too soon because I think they are supposed to wait 7 days past ovulation to check it if I am thinking correctly.


----------



## Smiler82

My sister is older than me, so possibly she doesn't remember it as fondly as I do :D I know I used to poke her mattress through the slats in the bunk bed when she was trying to sleep because I was on the bottom :rofl:

Aww bless little Lane, that is a small room hey :( I totally sympathise about being stressed, life does seem unfair at times. We're not exactly swimming in cash and often wonder how we will manage when we have kids but I think we cope with whatever comes to us because there's no choice really is there! I am just hoping so badly for you that this hiring freeze comes to an end ASAP. Wouldn't it be amazing if they gave your OH a job just when your little girl is born? I hope August is a lucky month for you all :hugs:

Yeah they should wait 7 days after OV but I guess with just 5 days wait they could still see higher progesterone levels? I am so fickle - last night and this morning my boobs started to hurt and I was thinking, oh no don't be ovulating NOW, it's too early for my doc's appointment! Hahaha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is funny about your sister! That sounds like something I would do.:haha: My sister is 7 years older than me. We get along great now but when we were younger we fought like crazy.

I hope ovulation waits until your appt. Isn't your appt on the 26th? My progesterone reading came back at a 16.2 the month I got pregnant with her. They like to see anything over a 10 so that was a great reading for me. Normally when I am not having a medicated cycle, it would be about a 7 :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Wow 7 years that is a big gap! There's only 2 years between us, though there is 5 years between her and my brother and they fought a lot too. I think it can be hard when there is a large age gap because you're at such different stages. But we all get along really well now too :)

Yes, appt is the 26th. I don't mind if I ovulate that week or something, I just want to have time to get hold of the clomid before AF arrives as I have to start it on CD 2.

They never told me any kind of numbers with my blood tests, just told bluntly that "you haven't ovulated." I think if I wasn't doing BBT I'd take that news quite hard; putting it like that makes it sound like it's your fault!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

PCOS is so stressful. The sad thing is there is no cure for it, just treatments from what the Dr told me. I got diagnosed when I was 16. My sister and mom are just fine, no fertility problems at all. I was always kinda bitter because it took so much for me to conceive and my sister got pregnant so easily but I realized this was just the way it was meant to be and I just had to work a little bit harder at it :) I think the Clomid will definitely work for you :)


----------



## Smiler82

I know what you mean! Sounds v similar to me, my mum had us 3 no problem. My sister's first was from NTNP, and her second she fell pregnant the first month they decided to try. I agree it is just how it is and we have to deal with what we're given, everyone has their cross to bear. I do think we are stronger for it and in a crazy way I can now almost be thankful for what we've experienced because I think it will help us to be better parents - it's made me a more sympathetic and understanding person, definitely more patient as well!! DH was always going to be a good dad tho :)

Am trying so hard to think positively; when we first agreed we'd try clomid I kept thinking it wouldn't work, but now I am convinced it will. Just keep telling myself I will be pregnant by December! I will!! :D

How are you feeling Sunshine? One more month to go, I still can't believe it!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I was always a pretty impatient person until we started trying to conceive :) then I learned what patience was all about. I quit my birth control in March 2008 a few months before our wedding. We have been together since 2003. We didn't get pregnant until October 2009. How long have you been trying? My second time around it took us 5 months and that was taking the pills every month. With my son I conceived the very first month I took them :) It is so worth it when it finally happens and I know your time is coming very soon!! 

I went to the Dr yesterday and he just measured my tummy and talked to me a little bit about the c-section. My next appt won't be until I am 37 weeks because he is going out of town for the next two weeks eek! But I guess it's not a big deal because he told me yesterday he doesn't really do the cervical checks unless the patient suspects they are in labor. He doesn't like risking the infection he said. So chances are I will probably never know if I dilate before the c-section or not unless I do actually go into labor. I never went into labor with my son, but I did lose my mucus plug... sorry TMI :blush:


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe no such thing as TMI :D Do you feel a bit better about it now then? Just have to keep everything crossed nothing happens (including your legs!!) until he is back. But even if it does surely he must have a replacement? You will be taken care of one way or another :hugs:

Hard to say exactly how long we have been TTC...we were NTNP for a long time, then went back to using condoms in the run-up to our wedding, then onto TTC properly from the honeymoon :) We got married Jan 2010, so it's been 2.5 years, plus however many months we were NTNP. I'm prepared for the clomid not to work first time round, though I'm still annoyed he would only give me 3 months instead of 6. I know everyone is different but it took my friend 6 cycles of clomid to fall pregnant. Then again, there was someone on here who fell pg on her first cycle at the lowest dose possible and is now expecting triplets!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh wow, triplets! That is neat :) The pills I took had a 2-3% chance of multiples. So far just one kid each time though. I am thinking she will hold out until the c-section. If not, he said just go to labor and delivery and they will follow through with the surgery. I wouldn't mind going into labor just so I can feel what it is like. I know that sounds silly haha!


----------



## Smiler82

No it doesn't sound silly at all! When I was pregnant the first time, the doc said my womb was slightly misshapen and there was a chance I'd have to have a c-section. On the one hand I was like, yay no labour pains for me! But on the other I thought I would still like to experience it. I guess you could possibly get the best of both worlds - experience labour but then get whisked up to the operating theatre before it starts getting too awful haha :) I was watching One Born Every Minute last night, do you ever see that? Some women were screaming SO much it looks a bit scary!

I think I would struggle with triplets!! We keep talking as though we are going to have twins though, just in case it does happen so it's not too much of a shock :) They do warn you about it with clomid but the stats are strange. I think overall the chances are like 10-15%, but then you break it down and the group that takes it CD 2-6 has the highest chance of multiples, whereas people who take it CD 5-9 have the least. I'm in the CD2-6 group so who knows....on the one hand I do think it'd be nice to NEVER have to stress about TTC again because we only want 2 kids. Also I think sometimes it can be harder to have a toddler and a baby (sorry!!) than it is to have two the same age. On the other hand, it would be nice to really enjoy each baby if you see what I mean, and have them grow up as individuals and not be stuck with the "twin thing". Two of my friends are twins and people would act like they were the same person and liked the same things etc., they would get so mad :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am definitely going to have my hands full haha. I am thankful I have one boy and one girl, I feel like I have the best of both worlds now :) My son is such a momma's boy. I think it would be cool if you had twins! We said if I would have had twins we would be done but it never happened. The braxton hicks contractions are starting and I hate them :( They are annoying but just part of it I guess.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh blimey! How can you tell the difference between braxton hicks and the real deal?

It is really cool you have a boy and a girl :) My sister has too, it's nice. My friend who had twins has a boy and a girl too, how's that for the immediate, perfect family!! I keep thinking it would be cool to have twins but guess I had better not get too keen on the idea in case I am disappointed haha :)

_Aww_ bless him I bet he is just the cutest :) I know someone with 2 boys and they are both totally mummy's boys, whereas her daughter is a real daddy's girl. Funny how that goes eh :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

My husband is hoping our little girl will be a daddy's girl since our son is fond of me haha. He loves his daddy very much too. In fact he has been favoring him more lately so he may be turning on me lol. 

The braxton hicks don't hurt, they are just so annoying. My stomach tightens up really hard and it knocks the breath out of me. I don't like them :( Also the braxton hicks are really sporadic and the real ones usually come in the same timeframes. I have never been in labor so I am really not sure what to look for. It is scary!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Where are you at on your cycle?


----------



## VMAG

I'm feeling good...getting sick again but I'm almost there :) Sunshine, I can't believe you have your delivery date. That's sooo exciting! I can't wait to see pictures :). Smiler, I am so jealous of that cocktail! I' DYING for one of those :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha not too long til you can have a drink VMAG! (Unless you're going to breastfeed I suppose!)

Aww Sunshine I don't think boys ever turn on their mummies haha :) DH still talks to his every single Sunday afternoon hahaha :)

Braxton hicks don't sound much fun at all! But I guess as you say if they're sporadic then that's how you know, but I can imagine it's scary!! How long til your doc gets back, I assume you have a replacement doc incase you need to talk to someone? 

Ooh I'm on CD 19 today, better get cracking with DTD in case I ovulate soon...my temp went up for a few days last week and was panicking I'd already ovulated but it went down today. Phew!


----------



## Sunshine7125

VMAG - You are getting really close! 34 weeks, yay!! We are exactly a week apart :)

Smiler - Sounds like you are getting close! Better start baby-making :) There are 6 or 7 other Doctors in the practice so if something happens, I will just see a different doctor. I cleaned the house yesterday from top to bottom. That was probably a bad idea because my back is killing me today, but atleast it's clean now :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine that's the nesting!! My friend did the same with hers :) Mad that you get the urge to clean out when you should be resting :) Hope you get to have a nice lie-down when you get home :)

Haha I said to DH this afternoon "we need to have lots of sex this week" and he was just like, hell yeah! Bring it on! :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler82 said:


> Haha I said to DH this afternoon "we need to have lots of sex this week" and he was just like, hell yeah! Bring it on! :D

:haha: That's too cute! They love when you tell them that! When we were trying to get pregnant with her the doctor told us to do it every other day and my husband said that is just not enough! So we did it everyday :blush: He was a very happy husband!


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha! Wow we are actually very lucky ladies! I see quite a few threads on here about husbands not being interested; I never comment on those because I have no idea what that's like, and I feel bad for them :( DH is always ready at the drop of a hat :) I don't know how he is going to cope when I am pregnant and not interested!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

We definitely don't have a sex life right now :( It sucks. He won't have sex with me at all right now because he said he is scared of putting me into labor. I told him I thought it would be ok but he said no :( I feel like we are an old married couple ha-ha!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh boo :( Unusual that it's the man who's saying no!! I think next time I am def going to be too scared in the first 12 weeks, then maybe in the middle would be ok, but towards the end I can't imagine feeling very sexy...but then I guess maybe the pregnancy hormones do funny things! I hope you're not too frustrated :wacko:

This morning FF gave me crosshairs and says I ov'd on CD15! That's wrong, I know it isn't right at all. But still, it makes me think how nice it would be ovulate earlier than I normally do. Roll on clomid ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I feel really fat and unattractive right now. These last few weeks are always miserable but it's almost over :) 

When are you expecting AF? I am so excited for you to start the Clomid!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Sunshine I bet you are blooming :hugs: You're so close! I sometimes still can't believe it...when did we start this thread, we must've been chatting about TTC and pregnancy for nearly a year now! Mad!

I never know when AF is due til I ovulate. I can't work it out any other way :( I have just got to hope it happens soon. The last two cycles I ovulated CD42 then CD 43. I hope this is a better cycle :( It's CD 20 today so who knows...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well this cycle is moving right along for you :) Already CD 20! Yay! 

I am not sure how I am going to make it working until 39 weeks 2 days. I am already miserable and still have 4 weeks to go... :nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: I'm so sorry you feel rubbish :( Is there no way you can work at home??


----------



## Sunshine7125

I wish they would let me work from home :( I am interviewing 3 different girls today to take over during my maternity leave. They are supposed to begin work on July 30th and that will give me 2 weeks to train them.


----------



## Smiler82

How did the interviews go? Hope you found someone good!

Not much to say for myself...had a nice weekend away and at last we have some sun here so that is good :) Still no sign of ov, but not panicking just yet! The doctor is ringing me on Thursday, can't wait for a chat :)

How is everything with you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thursday is the 26th! yay! I didn't realize how close it was. That is so exciting. Are they definitely going to start you on the Clomid for your next cycle? I wonder if you could ask for the Provera. They used to give me that to start my period if my cycles were too long. I was just thinking if you could get this cycle out of the way sooner, you could start the Clomid right away :) So excited for you and your hubby!!

We are supposed to be going out of town Friday night and coming back Sunday. I guess you can say it is a babymoon ha-ha! I need one last break before the baby comes, but I am alittle worried about going out of town that far along. It is about a 4 hour drive where we are going.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww a babymoon that is a great name :) Yeah that is close to term though eh. What would happen though if you did go into labour? Can you not just turn up to any old hospital you happen to be close to? That's what you do here :) You SO deserve a break Sunshine, I hope you can manage to relax and enjoy some alone time with DH. It'll be so lovely :)

I HOPE I can start next cycle...I don't see why they wouldn't let me. The consultant wrote to my GP back in March to say it was okay for her to prescribe it for me when I felt I was ready to start. That is a great point about provera, thanks! I never thought of that. Still no sign of OV yet so maybe she will be able to speed things along. I am so excited too!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Is the Dr you are seeing on Thursday the one you have seen all along or do you see different ones?


----------



## Smiler82

No I always see someone different. You register with a GP surgery and you are assigned to one particular doctor, but they are so busy you can never get an appointment quickly. I always end up taking an appointment with whoever is free first! But the one I will speak to on Thurs is the GP I'm registered with, and she is the doctor the consultant wrote to about me starting clomid. 
I've been assigned to her for 7 years, but I've never ever met her :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well that is good news! I am hoping she will get things started for you right away! I had to be on the provera 3 or 4 times during my anovulatory cycles. It was very helpful!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you! I did speak to one doc a few years ago when I was on a 100+ day cycle and she wouldn't give me anything to bring on a period :( They all say different things though, I have learned!!

How is everything with you, did you hire any of the girls you interviewed?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh wow 100+ days!! My dr gave it to me if I went over 35 days. I sure miss her! She was a good Dr. She moved away and I had a new Dr starting at 17 weeks with this pregnancy. She delivered my son and I just thought the world of her. 

We hired one on Friday, or so I thought... My boss came in today and said after giving it some thought he wanted to take a few more applicants because he didn't think she would work out. So we are waiting to see if anyone else applies. If not then we will just keep her. She thinks she has the job right now and she is supposed to start training with me on Monday. Eeek!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't understand why he is being so picky. It is only an 8 week assignment. Surely that girl won't do too bad?? :shrug:


----------



## Smiler82

Argh I just typed out a whole response then stupidly closed the tab by accident :doh:

Anyway! Yeah I don't see why he is being so picky it's only 2 months! If it was a year I could understand but it's not. Surely you have a good enough idea of who can take over your role from the interviewees! Oh I feel a bit sorry for her I hope she doesn't end up getting disappointed!

Wow, provera after 35 days! That's amazing. I don't know why they wouldn't give it to me. I know they do supply it over here because I've read ppl from the UK on this board, and others, talk about using it. Aww sorry you lost your great doctor :( Is your new one not so good?

CD28 today...I said to DH last night I think we should not bother ttc this cycle anymore, I don't want to conceive really late again like the last two. Just want to get onto clomid and have normal length cycles :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

My Dr now is a man and I had never had a man before. I was nervous at first but I am getting used to him. He is nice and funny and tries to make me feel comfortable. He is new to the practice so hopefully he is good :) 

I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: Do they think conceiving late in the cycle caused them or do they know?


----------



## Smiler82

Ah that's good he is nice :) I always try to tell myself they have seen and heard everything before so there's no point in getting embarrassed, but it is really hard to talk about such personal things and look a male doc in the eye! I hated it when I was being tested for PCOS and I had to have an internal done, then sit there and chat after and try to behave like I hadn't just been lying there with my pants off :D

I don't really know that conceiving late has much to do with it - I have googled it before and some docs say it doesn't matter, others say ovulation much past CD 20 is not great. I just know that it's one extra thing I would worry about, so seems silly to give myself the stress when we are so close to starting medication :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have also read and heard late ovulation may affect the quality of the eggs. Not sure how true that is. On the meds I usually ovulate around CD 17 or 18 and have 30 day cycles. I am really anxious for your appt tomorrow!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I'm such an IDIOT! I spoke to the doctor - she was totally happy to prescribe me clomid, I just need to go to the surgery to collect the prescription and the pharmacy will order it in for me :) But I forgot to ask her about provera! I was just so excited that I am finally getting my hands on it I didn't think to ask her about bringing on my next AF :( I guess if I don't ovulate within the next week I will call back!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!! I am so glad you get to start the Clomid. Did she tell you how you should take it, what days? 

If your period doesn't come soon, I would call back. I bet you are so excited!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

I am! I am so hopeful :) I was looking at dresses today for SIL's wedding, then said to DH, oh I'd better not buy one just yet because I might have a baby bump :D

I have to take it CD 2-6. I don't think it matters what time of day you take it as long as it's the same. A lot of ppl on here seem to take it at night, in the hope of sleeping through the side effects :wacko:

Yeah I will wait til CD36 as that's my most typicl ov date and if still nothing I will call. Eeek! It would be great to ov on CD17 or 18 like you did :)

How is everything with you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

What dosage did she put you on? 50mg or 100mg? I am soooo excited for you!!!! :happydance:

I am doing pretty good. I have a Dr appt on Monday but I doubt he will tell me much besides hey you are still pregnant :haha: He doesn't like to do cervical checks so he probably won't check me to see if I have dilated any :nope: I wish he would just because it would be nice to know if my body is making any progress. Even though I have to have a c-section it would be neat to know that my body was gearing up for labor, I know that sounds crazy :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

I'm only on 50mg, so the lowest dose possible. He said I had to do 3 months at that dose and if I don't get pregnant on it then I have to go back and see him, so I guess he would just give me a prescription for a higher dose! I hope it doesn't get that far though. Fingers crossed since I do ov on my own anyway I just need this little kick :)

Aww no it doesn't sound crazy at all I totally understand what you are saying. It is nice to know that our bodies can do what they are naturally designed to do. Can they tell you stuff like if the head is engaged without doing cervical checks?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think 50mg should do the trick! Especially since you ovulate on your own :) 

I think he has to check me. My last Dr checked me twice before my c-section and told me his head was really low and I was dilated to a 1, almost a 2. I will probably ask him to check me Monday just to see if he will :)


----------



## Smiler82

I hope so! The doc said it often worked first month, but I'm not going to get my hopes up for that. My friend was on it for 6 months before she finally fell pg.

Yeah no harm in asking eh! Maybe if you explain how you feel about wanting to know that things are doing what they're supposed to be doing he will check. He is a man, he may not understand the need to know what your own pregnant body is doing ;) Are you all set for your babymoon this weekend? I hope you guys have a really lovely time :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope it works the first time for you :) It worked our first time with my son but this time it took 5 months. Fingers crossed your AF shows up soon so you can start your pills!

We are excited about getting some time away this weekend. I have about 6 hours of work left still and then I will be off for the weekend yay!


----------



## Smiler82

Woo hoo! Is it just you and your hubby or are you taking little Lane with you too? Whoever goes, hope you all have lots of fun :)

Just picked up my clomid! So exciting to actually have it I want to start NOW haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

We are taking Lane too :) I hate being away from him so we will bring him along.

Yay!!!! That is the best feeling in the world. I remember the first time I picked up my Femara. I felt like I had baby power! HAHA :haha: I hope you don't have any side effects. I never had any with mine except a few hot flashes from the hormone levels. Other than that it was fine.


----------



## Smiler82

Haha that's what I feel like! I was looking at the tablets thinking, this is where our baby is going to come from :) Hopefully I'll be lucky and not get any effects but if I take them before going to sleep maybe I can snore my way through them :)

How was your trip?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies...just saying hello....I have. No idea how u've bn....am still on holiday...it is a long one.....

How are you ladies?i miss u...x


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo!!! Yayyyy! Nice to hear from you :D Hope you are having a fab time, you still in the UK?

Quick catch up - Sunshine is on a little holiday before the baby is due via C section in a couple of weeks! Can't believe how quickly the time has gone...

I am waiting for my current cycle to hurry up and finish because I am starting Clomid next cycle. Fingers crossed...

Tell us more about you when you have time xx


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? I am on cd 6 now of probably a really long cycle.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - Hello!!! How are things going with the ttc?

Smiler - how is your cycle going? Any changes? We had a great weekend. And my husband was painting the bathroom when I left this morning trying to get everything ready for baby :) I go to the dr today in about 3 hours.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Armymama - glad to have you! We have all had long cycles around here :) so we are more than happy to help you anyway we can


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine - glad you had a lovely time :) Hope your DH gets the bathroom done in time :) Let us know how the doc's trip goes.

Mmleo am desperate to hear more from you, have missed you :) 

Armymama - hello and welcome! Do you know what causes your long cycles, is it PCOS? As Sunshine says, we know where you are coming from, it's such a pain :(

TMI here possibly but yesterday and today my CM is looking rather promising so I am hoping so badly that OV is going to happen in the next day or two. I was even on the calendar this morning working out when I can start clomid, when I can test and what the due date would be hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I know you are so eager! That is so exciting!!

The Dr did check me yesterday and I am not dilated at all! Looks like she is going to make it until the c-section date and he told me she will probably be around 9lbs!!! :shock:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine how do you feel about that?? It is good she is going to hold out but I know you wanted to experience labour...are you supposed to start dilating at 37 weeks?

Wowsers - 9lbs! That's one big baby! Are you glad you don't have to push her out ;) My sis had to have blood tranfusions after her first baby, she was over 9lbs and took about 2 days to push out :wacko:

I am so excited!! Really hope I am ovulating now and can get cracking in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am really sad that I am not dilated any. I think most women are by now :( Looks like she is a stubborn baby :) He did tell me he would see me next week if not sooner. So I guess it can change at any point. But I have no contractions or bleeding or any signs of her coming. 

I hope ovulation is coming too so you can start your meds in a couple of weeks. I know you are very excited!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello.am back in the uk after a week in geneve to visit my friend...had n still having the longest holiday ever...

Sunshine..I can't believe u almost having a baby!!really,,,!But if u r having csectin why do u want to dilate?ohhh excited!

Smiler..I missed u so much too.,but on the other hand I ve really enjoyed not ttc ing but am back or almost back in there I feel.How was ur holiday?happy u finally started ur clomid..i think I migh try a few cycles of that b4 I try I've again..I don't think my cysts have disappeared!it feels totally normal in there.I hope u get ur awaiting blessing Smiler...


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling sad about it :( Maybe things will change next week. I really don't know anything about it at all but I'm sure it's like most things i.e. everyone is different and things will happen when the time is right :hugs: Is that your proper doctor now, he is back from his holiday?

Mmleo I'm so pleased you've been having a great time! We have missed you but absolutely understand you not want to talk about TTC etc for a while. It does help to have a break sometimes. We had a brilliant holiday thanks - though I ended up on progesterone pills because AF turned out to be due the day before we flew out!! So I just had a reeeaaallllly long cycle, but that was deliberate for once :)

I thought you couldn't take clomid because of the risk of over stimulation? Or am I confusing things....I cannot wait to start taking it. My temp is still low but I hope it rises tomorrow. If it doesn't rise soon I will be really upset, I am so keen to get started again :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Glad you are enjoying your holiday Mmleo! I was hoping to go into labor before the c-section, I know I sound crazy ha-ha. This is our last child and I really wanted to get to experience labor and was hoping I had dilated. I feel robbed since I have had a c-section both times and not got to experience the real thing but I know for medical reasons the c-section is safer for my body. It still makes me sad though :( 

Smiler I am crossing my fingers your cycle is over soon. I am so anxious for you to start the Clomid! It is getting harder to come to work each day. I am so exhausted...


----------



## Smiler82

Ah Sunshine it is okay to be sad about it :hugs: You never know though, she may decide to start making some moves in the next week or so. It would be lovely for you be able to experience it but as long as you and she are kept safe and healthy that's the main thing x Sorry you are so tired as well. I still can't believe your maternity leave over there, it is truly shocking!

I am quite hopeful today as my temp rose today!! Yay :) Hopefully it'll stay up. If it does, I should be able to start taking Clomid a day or two after you have your baby, Sunshine :D Ohh, I guess you won't be online for a while will you, you won't have time!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay for a temp rise!!! Come on AF! I guess this is one time we want it to come ha-ha. After this time it needs to stay away :flower:

I will definitely still be in touch. I will be in the hospital for about 3 days after she is born. I will update once she is here and let you know how things went. And once I get home I can upload some pictures!! I can't believe how close it is getting :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Temp dropped!!!! I am so annoyed :( I'm just about to go to bed, sometimes I take my temp at night just for an indication and it's still pretty low so not hopeful for tomorrow either aaarrrgghh...

Sunshine I can't wait to see some pics, less than 2 weeks to go it's so exciting!! Have you bought much stuff in preparation?


----------



## Sunshine7125

So no ovulation yet? :( I know how frustrating that can be! Is there anyway to call the dr and ask for the Provera? It usually starts my cycle in about 5-7 days. We have bought everything and we are just waiting patiently for her arrival :) It took everything I had to get out of bed and come to work today. I am soooo tired


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I feel sooooooo bad for you :hugs: Do you have an annual sick day allowance, if I were you I would just cave and use them up in one go now! Still no news about the hiring freeze for that company?

Nope, still no ovulation :( Temps are so rocky. Sounds stupid but one wisdom tooth always seems to hurt around ovulation time, and it was very painful yesterday!!! So fingers crossed for a sustained temp rise from tomorrow. 

Today is CD 40 so if I don't ov by CD 45 I will ring the doc and ask. The last two cycles I ov'd CD 42 and 43 so maybe things are just getting worse as I get older :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Maybe ovulation is just around the corner! It sounds promising :) 

I have two sick days left but I am saving them for when I take off next week. There is a 5 day waiting period before my disability kicks in that I don't get paid for so by saving my 2 sick days I will only have 3 days unpaid. I wish I could use them now :( I am so ready. I am still training though so I guess I better stay :)


----------



## Smiler82

Blimey, it sounds so mad to have to take sick days off for what should be maternity leave! I think it is so wrong, pregnancy and birth is such a toll on the body. How is everyone at work, are they quite understanding? I hope your boss isn't still making you lift heavy boxes!!

I hope ov is round the corner. My temps are so up and down though, this is the worst chart I've had for a while. Typical!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Sunshine7125

:hugs: Awww how frustrating! It seems like when we are waiting on something to happen it takes it's precious time :wacko:

Everyone at work is ready to meet her. I told them I would bring her as soon as I was able. I can't believe it is only a week away :nope: doesn't seem real


----------



## Smiler82

I know! Sod's law eh! It's so disappointing...I must have jinxed it by saying I would start clomid a day or two after you have your baby :dohh:

One week! Eeeeekkk!! SO exciting and I bet you are SO ready. The time has just flown! Any more check ups before next Weds?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello Smiler...how r u?


----------



## Smiler82

:wave: Mmleo! I am OK thanks, not doing a very good job of concentrating on work today, oops.

I am still waiting for this cycle to end so I can start clomid. Think I may ring the doc next week to see if they can hurry it along.

How is everything with you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, how are things going? Any ovulation yet? 

Mmleo - how are you doing???

I went to the Dr today and he didn't really say much except he would see me Wed...


----------



## Smiler82

Eeeeek Wednesday! So close!!! How are you feeling Sunshine ??

Nope, no sign of ov :( Temp keeps rising then falling, so frustrating. I hope if it is anovulatory I don't have to wait long for AF to show...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I am sorry to hear that... Fingers crossed for ovulation soon!!

I am so fat and miserable haha!! But I am still working :) Tomorrow will be my last day for a while! I am so ready :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I don't know if you will get online today but in case you do I just wanted to wish you all the world of luck and hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow! I am so excited for you, I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Can't believe it is almost time, I remember you posting your HPT to see if we could all see the lines :) Can't wait to see some photos of who those two lines grew into :)

:hugs: :happydance: :hugs::happydance: :hugs: :thumbup: :hugs: :happydance:

:flower:

:wohoo:


----------



## Sunshine7125

:flower::flower: Awww Smiler thank you so much! I can't believe it is really here and it is time to have her. The Dr called me earlier and moved the c-section up an hour which is good for me because I can sleep in an extra hour :thumbup:

I am so hopeful you get to start the Clomid soon and you will have a lovely BFP!! I am so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will post an update tomorrow as soon as I can :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw don't rush to get online enjoy the time with your family :) And the extra time in bed haha : D xx


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhhh!!just in time to wish u the best sunshine....am sorry ladies haven't bn around for a while....bt soon will be back.

Smiler-hv u started clomid yet??


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo are you home now? Hope all is going really well with you and you are still feeling relaxed and happy :)

No not started clomid yet :( Am on CD49 and still not ovulated, so I have no idea how long this cycle is going to be. Sod's law that when I really want a shorter cycle, I get a ridiculously long one!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

She's here!! 8lbs 2 oz and 21 inches long. Tons of hair :) She did spend an hour in the NICU due to swallowing mucus but she's better now :) I will post pics Friday


----------



## Smiler82

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Glad she is ok. Excited to see some pics :) How are you Sunshine? Hope the op went well xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Here she is :flower: 

Smiler, have you ovulated yet??

I am in some pain but doing ok! We are both home :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine she is truly gorgeous!!!! Sometimes you have to fib to ppl about their newborns don't you haha. She really is one of the cutest newborns I've seen for a while :) How is it all going at home? Glad you are feeling alright, considering :) How does Lane like being a big bro??

Think I have ov'd now....will see what the next few temps are FX!.


----------



## VMAG

Omg...Yayyyy Sunshine! She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, that is great news!! I hope you can start the Clomid very soon! 

VMAG - OMG! It is so close! I want to see pictures!! Are you getting close to labor you think?

Lane is doing very well with her so far. At first he didn't seem to like her very much but now he wants to give her hugs and kisses. She is sleeping well through the night so far. I hope it stays that way :) I am still pretty sore from the c-section but it is getting easier everyday.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww lovely to hear from you Sunshine :) Sorry you are still in some pain, but glad it seems to be getting better fairly quickly. Wow, she is sleeping through already?? How lucky are you guys!! Ahh bless little Lane I'm sure he will settle into the role :) My niece used to sit on my nephew when he was a newborn...didn't quite understand the size difference! She was trying to be nice haha :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww kids are funny aren't they? Well some things have changed since I was last on. I am going to stay home with the kids. It wont be easy on us financially but it is better than putting them back in daycare. I haven't quit yet but will be telling them next week. I dread telling them. We are still waiting on that job in Texas. Hopefully something will work out.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow Sunshine! That is a big decision, but I think if I were in your shoes I would do the same. I hate telling people I'm quitting too, it's never fun. But you have to do what's best for you and your family :hugs: How much notice do you have to give them? Really really hope you get some good news soon re Texas...

I guess being at home means you'll have less time to come online!! I have missed our chats the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will definitely be online more often :) I am giving them 10 days notice. The girl that is filling in for me will probably just take over my job permanently. Any signs of AF yet??


----------



## Smiler82

Hey, Sunshine!! So you gave your notice already or do you do it when you go back? That's not much notice at least, and I'm sure the girl who took over will be glad for a permanent job :) You excited??

No signs of AF yet, I am getting so impatient! I think she is gearing up, had a few cramps and boobs are a bit sore, but I would also expect some spotting by now but nothing so far. Can't believe I'm obsessing over getting AF haha :)

How is little Madison doing?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well more changes to report haha! The job from Texas that he turned down a few months ago called him yesterday and wanted to offer him the job again!! We decided to take it even though the insurance is bad. When I go back to work I can get good insurance hopefully. I can't believe this. I could tell my work now but I am still getting paid right now and we need the extra money so bad. I feel bad for doing that though :(

I am hoping your period comes soon! I know you are excited! Madison is doing great! She likes to keep me up at night :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that is amazing news!!!! Honestly Sunshine Ihad a real feeling this would happen I think I'm a little bit psychic haha! When does he start? Don't feel bad about your job, my sis took 9months maternity leave, then quit a couple of weeks before she was due back! I think you've been there long enough and worked hard enough to take the little materniry pay you get.

So silly but I got a tiny bit of spotting tonight so I'm really excited!! Can't wait to get going!!

Aw glad Madison is doing well, hope she lets you catch a few Z's:)


----------



## Sunshine7125

So was it AF??? I hope so! We are so excited he goes next Thursday for his physical and drug test and then he will put in his two week notice and we will take a week to move. So about 4 weeks from now :) Maybe you are psychic :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that is so so quick! What a turnaround for you guys :) That is so cool. How close will you be to your mum (mom!) ?

Yes! It was AF! Woop woop! So happy! Although I do feel pretty crap at the moment haha. Long cycle for me this time, 65 days :( So quite achy and crampy etc but I have SO much work on today and a friend staying tonight I can't crash out with tea and chocolate and a hot water bottle :(

But yeah I just got off the phone to the hospital and I have got a scan on the 12th to see if the clomid is actually working. Quite nervous about that...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!!! Im so glad it came! I hope your scan goes well :) we started packing some yesterday. My husband goes back to work tonight so this will be the first time without his help Eeek!


----------



## Smiler82

What, you mean first time on your own for the night with both kids? Good luck!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I survived! Yay! :) it was a pretty good night. So have you started the Clomid now? Any side effects?


----------



## Smiler82

Haha congratulations!!!

Yeah I took my first tablet on Saturday :) We were away this weekend so I had a few glasses of wine so it could be that, but I have felt a tiny bit nauseous and today I've been a bit moody with DH! Poor guy. I did warn him haha :) I have an appt booked for 12th Sept to see if it's working...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay! So happy you are getting to take them! I am feeling very hopeful for you :) We are trying to start packing. With two kids its been challenging!


----------



## Smiler82

Feeling better today, no side-effects :) Hope it stays that way!! Now we just have to try and decide when to DTD....we said just every other day, but I wanted to do the Sperm meets Egg plan, have you heard of that? But you need to do OPKs and I'm not sure if I can use them. I know you can't if you have PCOS, but not sure if now I'm on medication it'd mean I can use them.

Oh wow Sunshine I can't believe you're packing everything up only a couple of weeks after having a C section!! How are you feeling? Are you fully healed?


----------



## Sunshine7125

When I was on the Femara I used OPK's and they worked even with the PCOS :) I bet they would work for you!

I am healing well. I have a check up on the 14th. I am having some challenges with breastfeeding lately :( I hope it gets better


----------



## Smiler82

Interesting, maybe I will order some. Last tablet tonight, and they say you ov 5 - 10 days after, will be so weird to not have to wait a month for ovulation (assuming it works!)

Glad to hear you're healing well, that is good. Sorry to hear the breastfeeding is proving tricky :( Didn't you have problems last time? I hope it gets better :hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello sunshine...Congrats on the arrival of ur baby girl....I know am so late but for some reason....I couldn't log in for a long time.....how is it going??oh how I wish I could have a lito one again..


Smiler...how are u doing?i promise soon enough I'll be more settled and I'll join u in our usual stress....I also started clomid too from cd3-7 and am cd9 tday....


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did struggle with the breastfeeding with Lane too. He had reflux :( 

I am so anxious for your scan on the 12th

Mmleo how are you? I am glad you also started the Clomid!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hey Mmleo! Nice surprise to see you on here again! Wow you are on clomid too? I thought you couldn't take it because of over-stimulation or something?? I'm on CD 11 today so we are really close in timing!! Are you having any side-effects? I've been ok, nothing too bad. Some moodiness and a bit hot, but not sure if that can be blamed on other things!!

Aww Sunshine poor Lane! Is it the same thing with Madison? How is all the packing up going, have you got a new house sorted out in Texas?

I am helping my friend move house tomorrow so I'm glad to have something to keep my mind off things. Am quite nervous for Wednesday's scan, so at least tomorrow I'll be busy sorting out all my friend's crap haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Your scan is so close yay!!! We are going Sat to look for a house :) Madison was born with the cord around her neck three times. We are worried it may have caused some issues with her throat :( it affects her feeding too. We have an appt Friday


----------



## Smiler82

Jeez Sunshine, that's terrible. I had no idea, poor little Madison :hugs: Must have been a super-long cord....so even better that you had a c-section then. Is she managing to put on some weight? I hope they can help on Fri x

Helping my friend move house really did keep my mind off it, I am so tired today!! Had to get up early to drive to the hospital in the next town along so really sleepy now....it was an ok scan. I was hoping she was going to say "you have got some lovely follicles and you will ovulate in two or three days" but she didn't :( It was a real shock seeing my ovaries on screen, the PCOS is terrible :( I feel sorry for my poor little ovaries!!

I have got 1 follicle on each ovary at 10mm though, so she said hopefully I will ovulate in 6 or 7 days. Longer than I was hoping for, but not awful. She said if my cycle goes beyond 35 days, then I should double my dose of clomid, just by taking 2 pills instead of 1 every day. Then they'll scan me again to see if it needs to be increased again. She wasn't impressed when I told her about the doc who told me to go and get drunk :) I really liked her, I hope I can just deal with her from now on instead of the idiot doc at my local hospital :D

Ooh househunting, how exciting! Renting again or buying?


----------



## Sunshine7125

10mm is that good size?? I hope it works this month!! If not I bet doubling the dose will work! There's still a good chance though, just takes one good egg :)

Madison had a rough delivery :( they said there's no way I could have delivered vaginally
She was also breech. Poor baby. 

I hate moving its such a pain. We are renting until I go back to work then we are going to buy a house or build one :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wowsers, a C section really was the best option then. Poor little Madison :( That could've been so bad if you'd tried do deliver vaginally then got rushed off for an emergency section...doesn't bear thinking about :hugs: She is here and safe, that is the main thing x

I'm not sure if 10mm is good at this stage or not. She said it needed to be around 20mm for ovulation, so said it would be another week. I was hoping to ov around CD 16 because my last pill was CD6 and they say you should ov within 10 days of your last pill. But according to her it will be more like CD 18 or 19, so it's a tiny bit longer than it should be. I've barely had any side effects so I wonder if it's not quite a big enough dose! 

Moving is awful! It made me want to have a clear-out of our house so next time we move it won't be so bad :) We're going to do a car boot sale at the end of the month, try and get some cash for our junk ;) Oh wow, BUILD a house?! That'll be a project and a half!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I ovulated on cd 17 or 18 when I got pregnant with Madison :) I always ovulate later than normal. I never got my positive OPK's until cd 16. I am so excited for you! 

I am still packing. He starts his job Oct 1st :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh did you? That gives me hope :) I would love for it to happen this cycle and we could finally stop thinking about all this TTC stuff! I shouldn't get my hopes up too much I know but it would be so cool. We are using PreSeed and plan to DTD every other day from tomorrow, then both Tues and Weds as I should ov on one of those two days. Can you remember how much you DTD ahead of falling pregnant?

1st October is not that far away!! Gosh, this has all moved so quickly for you guys :) Packing takes waaaay longer than you expect it to, doesn't it! It took me over 4 hours just to do my friend's kitchen :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

We DTD every other day :) We did it days 10,12,14,16 and 18. The Dr told us every other day helps with sperm count. We found a rental house Sat! We just got home last night. I am sooo tired!


----------



## Smiler82

Yay for the house!! This is so exciting :) So what is your actual move-in date? How much closer will you be to your family?

So far we have had sex CD11, 12, 15, 17, and 19 (today). I am hoping I ovulate today or tomorrow, and I want to DTD again tomorrow night just in case. DH is away for the night on Thursday so don't want to feel like we've missed a chance. I just hope I do OV soon, dying to see what tomorrow's temp is going to be!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I never did the temps so I don't know much about it. Does it look like you are about to based on your temps??


----------



## Smiler82

Your temps only tell you after you ovulated. They rise the day after ovulation, but you need 3 high temps in a row to be sure you def ovulated. Some people are lucky and get a big temp drop the day they ovulate due to an oestrogen surge, but sadly with PCOS your temps can rise and fall loads! So I can only really tell after a few days.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh ok that makes sense! I can't wait to see if you get pregnant this month :)


----------



## Smiler82

And after saying that my temp dipped nicely this morning to what I would consider to be an O-day temp, based on old charts.....I know I shouldn't think about it in this much detail but it's hard not to!! FX for a rise over the coming days!!!

How is everything with you, have you seen the doc yet about Madison or that this Friday? Hope the packing is going well!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Did your temp go up? Her appt is tomorrow. I am so stressed trying to get moved and get everything done. I had to go to court yesterday. It was my sisters custody hearing. Her ex husband got custody. We are just heartbroken. He had such a good lawyer


----------



## Smiler82

Oh god, Sunshine I had forgotten about you having to go to court. How on earth did he get custody?? I am so sorry to hear it, that is awful. Your sister must be totally devastated. Will she be able to challenge the decision? It's just awful that some lawyers will just go in to win a case just for the sake of winning, if you see what I mean. I know that's what they're paid to do, but it's peoples' _lives_. I can't believe it I'm so, so sorry :hugs:

I'm not surprised you are stressed with the move, it is always hard-going. You will get there in the end and it will all be better once you're in :hugs:

No, my temp went down a bit this morning :( So annoying. Oh well. I am still not keen on getting pregnant with an egg much past CD20 so we might have to call it a day on this cycle soon. I will just double up my dose next cycle and hope it does the trick.


----------



## Sunshine7125

How's it going?? Do you think you ovulated yet? I think my sister is going to appeal the decision. She got to see her kids this weekend so that made her happy. I am quitting my job in the morning. I am so nervous.


----------



## Smiler82

I really, really hope her appeal is successful. How on earth was he able to prove he was a good father, didn't you say he wasn't a particularly nice man or something? Really hope she doesn't have to wait too long to get another hearing.

How did quitting go???


No, not ovulated yet :( So frustrated. I am CD25 today and still nothing. Useless.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no! I am so sorry. I wonder if they should increase the dosage. 

Her ex-husband is a bad man. I don't like him at all. I have been trying to help her find a lawyer. I quit yesterday and it went pretty well :) My boss said he hated to see me go.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww well it's nice to know you will be missed and are appreciated :) When is your last day?

Hope you guys find a good lawyer...is your sister in Texas too?

CD27 today and still nothing. I just got back from having my blood taken but I know the result is going to be negative! Yeah, next cycle I will be taking 100mg so hopefully that will be enough. FX


----------



## Sunshine7125

When will you get your blood results?? We are moving to Texas in the morning :)

My sister is in Arkansas I am going to miss her :(


----------



## Smiler82

They said to ring back in a week. I know it'll be negative tho.

Oh I bet she is going to miss you too :( I hope she has other people around to rely on :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow!! Hope you all settle in quickly x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry I have been so busy unpacking. My husband started his job today. I am still trying to get everything sorted. How are you doing??


----------



## Smiler82

Hey :) No worries, I thought you might be offline for a while! How was the move? How is the new house? Hope your DH's first day went well! Kids ok?

I am alright...still really annoyed as I am still waiting to OV. :growlmad: My chart is looking a bit crazy, not sure what's going on! Just have to wait it out...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no :( I am sorry. The higher dose should do the trick! The kids are doing great and we love our new house! It is much bigger than our old house which is good because we needed the room. He liked his first day. Right now he's just doing training and he said it was boring haha. I hope you ovulate soon so you can start your new cycle :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yay I'm glad you're all happy in your new home :) Haha training on new jobs is always a bit boring :)

Well I'm not sure what's going on with me but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated now :) Just not sure which day! Either CD28 or CD31. Really not sure. I had a random, really low temp on CD31. If I discard it, then FF says CD28. If I leave it in, then FF says CD31. It's annoying because if I ovulated on 28 then we're in with a chance, but if it was 31 then definitely no chance! It also means I won't know exactly when to expect AF or when I can test. Grrr. But at least I know the end of this cycle is in sight :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay!! I am glad you ovulated! If you aren't pregnant this time you said they were raising your dose? I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Smiler82

Yes, if it's not worked this time then I get to double my dose from 50mg to 100mg. FX that'll be enough.

I hope I am 7dpo today and not 4...wish I knew for sure! I have been having some symptoms but don't want to think about it too much. I might let myself test a week on Saturday as I should either be 13 dpo or 16 dpo so hopefully either way I will be able to see if I have a positive....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh you will have to let me know :) That would be so great if you are pregnant!!


----------



## Smiler82

Of course I will let you know!! This is going to be a long week. My latest theory is that the clomid may have caused some cysts. I've been cramping and actually been quite uncomfortable, kind of feeling heavy at times if that makes sense. It does feel like something is going on in there, but I don't want to let myself think it could be a pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awww Smiler I hope this is it for you! My friend had cysts that hurt her. They ended up putting her on birth control to shrink them. I had painful ovulation and my ovaries hurt after I got pregnant with the fertility pills so it may be a good sign!


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah that's what I'm worried about, I looked up cysts and clomid and saw that a lot of women were told to stop for a couple of months. Of course that is the safest action but it would be sooooo frustrating. But it is v. interesting to know you had ovary pain even on your pregnant cycle, I have just been telling myself it would be cysts OR pregnancy, but didn't think about it being both. I did have a cyst with my first pregnancy, but it didn't cause me any problems this early on.

How is everything going with you? All unpacked now? How is Madison doing, have you had more appointments?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am crossing my fingers it is a pregnancy! :) That would be wonderful news! So you will test next Saturday? 

Everything is going well here. We have about 5 boxes left we need to unpack but we are procrastinating haha. Madison is doing better now. She was sick all last week. She had an upper respiratory infection. I am not even sure how she got it :( Poor thing. When I took her in she weighed 11lbs 8oz! She is growing so fast. I have a picture of her in her halloween outfit. Let me upload it for you :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I think if you click it you can enlarge it :) My mom bought her that outfit


----------



## Smiler82

Oh my gosh she is so big already!!! Awwww!! I love her little leggings they are so cute :) I hope she is over all the illnesses. Great she is putting on lots of weight though despite everything it sounds she is doing well :)

Thank you I hope it is a pregnancy too!! I keep swinging between thinking I am and I'm not. I hate the 2WW. Yeah I will see how I'm feeling and test on Sat or Sun.

Haha yeah whenever we move house there is always something left unpacked for at least a couple of months :D


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I cracked and tested today. BFN :( :( :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no!!! Well don't give up it could still happen :) You are doing a higher dose next cycle if you aren't pregnant?? Well we really got an expensive rent house so I have been looking for jobs to help us out. :(


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Sunshine, another job?? Not full time I hope? Are you close enough for family to help you out with the kids?

Yeah I know I tested a bit early but even so I'm not feeling it! Yes, will double up to 100mg next cycle x


----------



## Sunshine7125

My husband wants me to stay home until March. I would love to but don't want us to be broke :(

My mom lives 2 hours away :( have you tested again?


----------



## Smiler82

That is tricky... I know it's hard when money is tight and I don't know how tough things are for you but how lovely would it be to spend the next 5 months. I hope you can.

No not tested again, agreed with DH to wait til at,least Sunday. Really don't think I am but that is ok...kind of ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

My friend is taking Clomid. She just finished her first round and got a BFN. She was soo upset. She has been sending me text messages everyday confiding in me since I went through the whole fertility thing. I really want it to happen for her and you both :) I already miss being pregnant... How crazy is that?? I went through this with my son too. They call it baby blues. I have been working out lately. I started Monday and have worked out everyday including today. I am so out of shape! I have to get back to my original size or I will be stuck buying new clothes :dohh:

Fingers crossed for Sunday testing!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry to hear about your friend :( Did she wait right til AF was due before testing? I sometimes think in a way it's better to do it a bit early, like 12 dpo or something, so you can get your mind set before you have to deal with AF rearing her ugly face.

Aww that is sad and lovely that you miss being pregnant! I guess it must be really weird hey. Planning a third already??

Congrats on all the working out, that's great! I've been so bad recently, but this week we just started going to the gym again so got to try and keep it up. Do you go to a gym, or work out at home? I quite like doing DVDs too, they can be quite good :)

Having said all that about early testing I am stating to feel the pressure a little...I'm either 15 dpo or 12 dpo and it's these last couple of days that are proving to be quite hard. I have been having awful heartburn the last few days, it's horrid :( But I know this can all be down to the clomid. Argh!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Have you tested?? Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Things have been crazy here. Watching these two kids all day and I actually got called back on a job. I have an interview today! I hope I get it. It is pretty good money. Better than what I was making before. My husband is still doing his training for his job. He will probably train for another 3 weeks. Just out of curiosity I called around and checked on some daycares but out of the 10 I called they don't have any openings for little Madison, only Lane. :(


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh what's the job, you heard anyrhing yet? Will childcare be a priblem then if they offered it to you? 

No I didn	t bother testing as my temp started to drop :( So am on CD3 and on 100mg clomid now. Scan booked for next Fri, hope things look a little better this time!


----------



## Smiler82

Haha sorry for all the typos, my fat fingers on my tiny phone :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay for a new cycle and higher dosage!!! The job is a Human Resources Rep. It's what I got my degree in. I should hear something this week. I found a home daycare that seems like it would be ok :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh great! That would be perfect :) FX you hear good news this week!

No news from me! Just finished my 2nd lot of clomid, have a scan on Friday to see if 100mg is doing the trick :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay, I can't wait to see how your scan goes! I am hoping I hear something about the job but if I don't get it I won't be real upset because I can't stand the thought of leaving poor Madison :( 

If I don't end up getting it I think I am going to try to keep 1 or 2 kids during the week to earn some extra money. It will be really stressful but atleast we will have some extra money. 

My friend took the 100 mg this month and just got back from her scan and had two follicles one was 23 and the other was 24. I don't know the measurments haha I just know the Dr told her that was good!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh and be like a childminder? That sounds like a good idea! I know someone who did that, she loves it. She loves kids anyway and the fact she gets to spend all day with her kid, he makes friends and they all do activities and stuff, it looks great :)

Ooh I think 23 and 24 are good measurements I'm not sure either haha :) I think 20mm and up is good. I haven't been having any side effects yet which makes me think it might not be working, but I'm not going to worry about it til the scan!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well the good news is I didn't have any side effects with the Femara and I asked my friend yesterday and she said she hasn't had any with the Clomid so maybe you are just lucky :) I bet it's working :happydance:

At your scan Friday, will they measure your follicles and see how many you have? I still haven't heard from the job but he told me it would be early this week, but he didn't say which day.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am anxious to hear about your scan :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw thanks! I just got back from the hospital and the first thing I did was log on here haha :)

Well it's not as great a result as your friend but I'm still really pleased :) I have got two follies, one is 17mm and the doc thinks that's going to 'pop' over the weekend/early next week! I don't believe it!! 17mm still sounds a little small, but the main thing is it's a huge improvement on my last cycle. The other follie is only 10mm so prob won't do anything, but I've got one good one and that's all you need eh ;)

I looked online and apparently on a medicated cycle they like to see a follie of 18mm or more. So FX it doesn't slow down!!

I will faint with surprise if I actually have a 28 day cycle! Or a BFP haha :)

So your friend could be in line for twins with two great follies like that!

Have you heard any news about your job yet? xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's great news! As long as your cycles have been in the past and to already have a measurement of 17mm I think you are doing wonderful! I am thinking my friend may end up with twins too! I found out she was only taking 25mg. The doctor made her cut back her dose this time around because last month she had two eggs that were large also. 

Are you temping this month? 

I did hear back from the manager and I didn't get the job. There were 6 of us of that interviewed :( I guess it wasn't meant to be. I am still looking. The home daycare was going to cost us a fortune but we would still have made more money if I would have gotten the job. Oh well, I am not going to let it get me down :) I have to keep trying


----------



## Smiler82

Aw thanks! Yeah I guess when you put it into context of my long cycles 17mm is pretty good eh :) Wow, I can't believe your friend got such a great result on only 25mg. Has she got PCOS too?

Yeah, I'm still temping, can't do without it :) I've got some OPKs as well, for the first time ever. I took a test earlier, but I'd just had a coffee and only been to the loo an hour previously, so not the best conditions! Still got a line though...it was lighter than the test line but def not faint, so I wonder if perhaps I am on my way to an LH surge, and it's just because I used diluted pee...sorry tmi haha :)

Oh I'm sorry for the job :hugs: It can be really hard to get a break sometimes. Are there many jobs around? I know my sister really struggled to find work as part-time jobs in her field (HR also) are like gold dust. She managed to get one in the end but it took ages, and the company is crap so she hates it already!! FX something else turns up soon x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope you have ovulated by now :) That is so exciting! That is also wonderful that you got a line!! Yay! 

HR Jobs are really hard to find. That is my biggest fear is I will end up in another company I don't like. I didn't like the last company I worked for at all. I'm sure you remember me complaining about my boss haha! How are you feeling??


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks! I'm not sure yet, will have to see what my temps do over the next few days. My OPK was negative today, so FF has told me I should ov anytime from yesterday to Wednesday. I was in a bit of pain last night though; I started getting pinching pains on my right that got worse and worse as the evening went on. When we DTD it really hurt :( I'm fine today though, so I don't know if it was ovulation or what. My big follicle was on the left, so it's a little confusing :wacko:

Haha yes I certainly do remember you complaining about your boss :D I always think that the interview is jsut as much for you as it is them; if you get the feeling you wouldn't like it there then you don't have to accept the job. But then I suppose you never really know what a place is going to be like until you get in. But I suppose if you need recent experience on your CV it can be worth doing something you don't like (as my sister is currently doing!!) just so it puts you at an advantage for the future.

How are the kids doing? How is your hubby getting along at work?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I hope you ovulated that would be great! I bet you did. I guess it is probably best if I wait until after the holidays to continue my job search. There is so much going on right now and I think we have enough savings where we could make it a few more months. But definitely in January I will probably need to try to get a job. If not I may watch few kids at my house if that doesn't make me crazy haha! :wacko:

The kids are good. Madison is cooing and smiling. I always love those moments. I am so anxious for you to get pregnant :flower: Lane is going to be a pirate for Halloween. My husband's birthday is today. He is turning 28 years old. I will be 30 years old in July so he is a tad bit younger than me. He is liking his job but he is ready for the training to be over. He says it is boring but I am sure it is just because he is in the classroom training right now. How is your husband? What job is he doing?


----------



## Smiler82

A pirate! Awwwwwww!! I bet he is going to be totally adorable in his costume :D

That is so sweet about Madison I'm glad she is doing well. So you would recommend motherhood then :)

Sunshine I am shocked I am a whole year older than you! You sound so much more mature than me haha!!

Happy birthday to your husband! I'm sure things will be better once he's out of training. They'll give him more responsibility I'm sure and he will like it a lot better. My husband is a sales manager; he goes through stages of really liking it and other days of hating it! He has to be on the road a lot and he worries that when we have kids he won't be around enough. But he is usually working at home two or more days a week so I think it should balance out. I reckon when we actually have a baby, he will be glad of the occasional night in a hotel :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

My previous job (that I hated) wanted me to travel and I turned it down because Lane was only 1 year old and I knew we were wanting another baby. I think that is why they never gave me any other opportunities to advance. I think that made them mad that I turned it down. They knew my husband worked 12 hours shifts, I was thinking to myself who did they expect to watch my kids? Haha crazy people! 

You sound very mature to me! I enjoy talking to you so much. I feel like I am on this whole pregnancy journey with you :) Let me send you a picture of my husband and son. We went to a halloween party on Saturday at my step-dad's daughter's house.


----------



## Sunshine7125

My husband was a hunter haha!


----------



## Smiler82

He even has an EARRING! That is hilarous :D I love how you guys properly do Hallowe'en. It's all a bit half-hearted over here. One year I would love to fly over to Salem and experience a proper American Hallowe'en :) We landed in NY one year on Hallowe'en and it was great fun seeing everyone dressed up, but we were too jet-lagged to really enjoy it.

Aww thanks Sunshine I enjoy talking to you to :) I will have to send you a pic of us one day too (hopefully with a baby!) at the moment we don't have any nice ones of the two of us - DH always pulls a stupid face! Your DH looks like a very proud daddy :)

I know it is bad but I am so hopeful for this cycle. I think I have ovulated now, just not sure if it was on CD14 or CD16. The OPKs were good, but they have slightly confused me :) At the moment FF is giving me CD14 as my O day but that's only because I put that day's OPK down as positive, but I'm not sure it was dark enough. If I take out all of my OPK results and just go on temps it says CD16. Doh! I think we're covered either way, but I just hate when you're not totally sure when to test.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Those OPK's can be so confusing. I always got confused on my lines also. I ended up trying the digital smiley face ones. Those work great. They are alittle expensive. I usually ovulated around cd16 or 17 and I usually tested around 12 dpo. I hate the two week wait. It's the hardest part. It's not bad that you are hopeful for this cycle :) that is a good way to think! That is so great that you ovulated this early in the cycle. That gives you great chances!

I will have to send you some recent pictures of us when I get a chance!


----------



## Smiler82

I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD16 now, which is fine. We DTD 10, 12, 14, 15 and 16 so I hope that was enough, or not too much!! Gah. I'm hoping the 2WW will go quickly since I wasn't really prepared to be in it again so soon. It will be a bit tricky if I am pregnant since the week I can test is when we're going to see my parents. We usually go to the pub and drink a lot of wine! My mum will see right through me if I'm not drinking :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can you test before you go out? Or will it be time to yet? You DTD perfectly I think. With Madison I did days 14,16, 17, 18 I think. And with Lane we did 10,12,14,16,18. So you timed it perfect! The nurse always told me to elevate my hips afterwards with a pillow :) Not sure if that really works but I did it anyways. I drank this weekend at that Halloween party. I had two margaritas. I had to give Madison formula because I am breastfeeding. I felt guilty but I really needed that drink!!


----------



## Smiler82

By CD16 DH was getting a little tired haha :) That's good to know you guys had sex 3 days in a row too, I thought it would be too much. Though that's what the Sperm Meets Egg plan says, and that's what we did, so here's hoping! I also stuck my hips in the air, lol.

Well we are going to my parents on the Friday, and my period would be due on the Wednesday so yeah I will def be testing before, but I'm so rubbish at lying. If it turns out I can't drink they will know right away why! 

Oh do NOT feel guilty Sunshine!! You def deserve a couple of drinks! You're lucky Madison would take it, my niece would just scream her head off til she got a boob :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

So you will be able to test Wednesday? That's less than a week away!! Yay! I think the formula hurt her tummy because she fussed all night after she drank it. She is used to the boob milk haha! That will be so exciting if you are pregnant!! Did they ever put you on the Metformin? I couldn't remember. I really think that helps. That kept me on the Metformin for my first 12 weeks of pregnancy to help with the PCOS and hormone levels.


----------



## Smiler82

No, not this Wednesday! Sorry to get you excited haha :) I'm only 2dpo today so aaaagggeeess to go :(

No, I never got metformin. I asked for it and was keen to try it before clomid, but the doc wouldn't give it to me. When I do get pregnant again I am def asking about progesterone supplements.

Aww bless little Madison :) Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ohhh yeah you would only be 2dpo haha.. I am silly! Well atleast the ovulation part is over, that seems like the longest part to wait for! I took Prometrium with Madison which is the progesterone supplements. They helped tremendously but made me soooo nauseous!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I am so relieved that FF confirmed O and I'm not waiting around for it to happen this cycle! I am so excited, I can't help it. DH keeps telling me not to get my hopes up too much but then today I have been absolutely exhausted for no good reason, so he rubs my tummy and says "well, you never know!" And I was like, er yeah, not helping me NOT keep my hopes up! :doh:

Eurgh yeah when I took progesterone to delay my period for our holiday, by the end I was feeling so rubbish on it! But if I need it in pregnancy then I won't mind :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww that is so sweet he rubbed your tummy!! I hope this is it for you! That's so wonderful! That was my first sign with Madison. About 3-4 days before I tested I was sitting at my desk about to fall asleep. I didn't even have enough energy to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you I hope so too :) Usually DH keeps quite calm about it but yesterday he said he really hopes I am pregnant this time. He always worries about putting pressure on me so normally he doesn't say much about it all. He has been rubbing my tummy every day wishing it good luck haha :)

I've haven't been tired any more! Only 5 dpo though so shouldn't worry....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well the good news is from what I have read the egg doesn't implant until 6-12 dpo. Once it implants it takes an additional 2-3 days for the HCG to start causing symptoms! So you still have plenty of time :) I tested at 12dpo got a faint line and no symptoms at all until I was about 5 weeks along. With Lane I had no symptoms at all... the whole pregnancy! It was crazy!


----------



## Smiler82

You had NO symptoms with Lane? Wowsers you jammy dodger haha!

It's so silly because I know all this stuff about symptoms not appearing for a while, and with both my previous pregnancies I had zero symptoms til about 6 weeks. Yet I can't help worry during the 2WW that I'm not feeling anything. I was really confident for some reason from 1-3dpo that we'd done it this month, and now I'm not feeling so confident! I'm hoping to see a dip on my chart in the next few days...am 6dpo today so if it's going to happen it should happen soon. Argh!

How's about you, anyway? Any more jobs to apply for?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello Smiler and sunshine....oh god it's bn so long...don't even know where to start..we'll jump to the exciting news...just less than a week ago I got Bfp after missed af,bn going for blood check but it doesn't look like hcg is doubling..1st was 184,2nd was 279 and tday it is 321...the worrying starts.not sure weather to b excited or not...


----------



## Mmleo

How many cycles of clomid so far Smiler?and how is it treating u?i just did one and wanted to take a break,this was gonna be a 3rd month after clomid....


Sunshine...how is ur lito gal?and Lane? Is he used to having a sister?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo!!! I really don't know a lot about HCG levels but needless to say I _really_ hope things work out...how long til your next blood test? What does your doc say?


----------



## Mmleo

I haven't seen my doc yet...will make an appt,I also feel like I could just leave it and let natur take its course....not see a dr,just take my follic acid and my hormones and wait for week 12 to c a dr


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I really think it's worth having a chat with a doc...though understandable if you don't feel up to it. If anything were going wrong, they would give you the option to let nature take its course anyway, if that's what you want. It would also be important to check it's not ectopic...I am so sorry to be sounding so negative but I just want you to stay healthy xx

But your doc may have some further information for you, like sometimes HCG doesn't double but as long as it's rising it is ok. I'm not sure. I did a quick Google and I did come across some ladies who said their levels didn't double either but everything turned out ok.

Got all fingers and toes crossed for you hun xx

As for me, I'm only on my 2nd cycle of clomid. Haven't had many side effects, occasional hot flush and some moodiness but apart from that it's been ok.


----------



## Mmleo

I know...I really. Didn't like clomid...I was moody through out,but I did get a few eggs bt we dint use em as dh was away...I totally understand u...ectopic is my worst fear right now...I had scheduled or a scan on wed..the tech is really good,she sh'd c where the sac is atleast...let me go by the. Dr's.it is near ad book me an app.

I think I just wanted to enjoy pg for a lito longer...silly me..


----------



## Smiler82

No no no not silly you at all :hugs: So you have a scan in 2 days time? That is good. I'm glad you're going to get checked out. Of course you want to enjoy being pg and I truly hope that the scan shows all is well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

I ve actually kind of changed my mind...am at hospital to hve a scan...at least it can show where the sac is...I really hope it is in the right place.will c my doc tmoro morning too....fingers sooooo crossed!!will let u know the results when I come out...

Sorry I am me me me me!


----------



## Smiler82

You're in the hospital right now?! That is fast work Mmleo! I think it's the right thing to do. Am thinking of you, let us know what they say xxx

I think if there was any time to be 'me me me' now would be it :) xxx


----------



## Mmleo

Hi..am back,dr thought I could hve just waited for the wednesday scan but told her I was already at the hospital....any way...I think ectopic is out....she saw what could be a sac(too early to tell how old),also a cyst bt she thinks that's no big deal,it must hve bn the ovary that released the egg.I def feel much better...am not sure I want to check my hcg until maybe 3wks later...on the other hand I want to keep checking just for future use(whatever happens)....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh mmleo Congrats!!! That is exciting news!! Don't worry so much about the HCG. They took mine with Madison and it didn't double the third time. She told me sometimes it takes 3 days to double. I hope everything turns out great!! Lane and Madison are doing great! He loves his little sister so much! 

Smiler, how are you feeling today? How are your temps?


----------



## Mmleo

It is so crazy with my boy I don't think they even checked my hcg...who knows...home test,scan at 8wks then scan at 12 wks and the others were routine checks....My boy thinks he wants a brother...not sure if he knows what that means...

Am still excited,now I wish I didn't know so much abt these things...

Smiler-try googling" multi maca " by forever living,it is a herbal suppliment,p'ple swear by it...and I was taking it a month b4 this happened...and green tea..it is worth trying everything am telling u...


----------



## Sunshine7125

When do you see the dr? Were you taking the Clomid?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo so pleased for you it is looking okay :hugs: :hugs: Ha that's funny you mentioned Forever Living, we used to do that :) I have been taking Pregnacare Prenatals this month and I do believe it helped me to ovulate. Last clomid cycle I wasn't taking anything and I o'd CD31, this cycle I o'd CD16 :thumbup: I am also drinking green tea! Not every day as I heard it can deplete your folic acid levels, but it's still good for you :)

So how far along are you Mmleo? I know everything was still too small to see at the scan, but how long ago did you find out you were pregnant?

Sunshine - my temp barely moved this morning! I am SO hoping to see a dip....only 7dpo tho so still time. I know not every pregnant lady gets a dip on her chart but it can be a really good sign. DH says that (yet again!) my boobs are huge, but also you can see the veins on them. He says you can't normally see them that well but this month they are more obvious. FX.....


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mine were very veiny (I am not sure that is a word haha) They still are since I am breastfeeding also. Thats a good sign!! I will pray you get a dip in your chart! I am so hopeful for you this month!!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there.I haven't had a gd day as dr ordered to hve another test an it seems the numbers are going down a bit...not a good sign,but dr put me on hcg injections twice a week until my next week scan.But am cheating and going for another one tmoro morning...this tech hs some super machines,she might see something that wasn't seen ystday.

Smiler-I am 5wks4d..my last af was 28th sept...honestly speaking...if the next 2scans aren't sure what's going on,am just gonna sit and wait and hope for the best.

I will really recommend forever living...I think it helped big time and pregnacare too..I actually have never stopped those since my last pregnancy..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh mmleo I hope everything is ok. I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Are you having lots of symptoms?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get some better news tomorrow. So great that you can just go and get a scan when you want to. I am thinking of you and hoping so badly that everything turns out ok xxx

Yeah Forever Living do do good stuff, just quite expensive. But yeah if I need to then maybe will look them up again and get some maca x


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine did you vote today?! Whole world is watching!


----------



## Sunshine7125

:dohh: I didn't vote!

I was registered to vote in Arkansas but not Texas. I never did register when we moved here. Oh I wish I would have! To be honest I haven't kept up with the campaign enough to really know which one of the two would do good. I have heard good and bad about both. So far though over the last 4 years Obama hasn't really impressed me :nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Well I can tell you from this side of the pond, Obama is _way_ more popular than Romney. Honestly every time elections roll around for you guys, I think the rest of the world should be allowed to join in since it affects the entire world so much!

I think in terms of the economy at least it's been hard for Obama, to inherit such problems but also to be knocked back on pretty much anything he tried to do by congress. I don't totally understand how it all works in the US but it seemed pretty harsh! Over here we've got a supposed coalition, but really it's just conservatives. They are doing far more damage by cutting things left, right and centre. I think with more time, Obama will improve things for you guys :) 

Anyway, off the political soap box and back to my boobs! Haha :D They are getting bigger every day. I have no other signs. I hope this means something....


----------



## Mmleo

:rofl:I just read the last lines of ur post n am just laughing....off political box back to ur boobs....am glad they r getting bigger,really hope it means good


I went for another scan tday and she couldn't find the sac,and I believe her...she is like the best we got in that area...she did find where the implantation was...bt there s nothing...am not as heartbroken asI thought I would be..I saw the signs..from now on we r officially ttc ing again


----------



## Sunshine7125

OH mmleo, I am so sorry! That is good you are so positive about it! I hope you are able to conceive again very quickly! 

The only thing that bothers me about Obama is I heard he is supportive of abortion. That makes me sad :( Since he won I just hope the next 4 years have some improvements. It seems like sometimes it isn't worth it to work because our tax dollars just go out the window. But I am not even working right now haha so I guess that is ok! How are you feeling today Smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo said:


> I went for another scan tday and she couldn't find the sac,and I believe her...she is like the best we got in that area...she did find where the implantation was...bt there s nothing...am not as heartbroken asI thought I would be..I saw the signs..from now on we r officially ttc ing again

Oh Mmleo :hugs: I'm so sorry that this happened. It's good you're feeling a bit philosophical about it, but it's still a sh*tty thing to happen. If you do start to feel bad about it do talk about it, we're here :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> OH mmleo, I am so sorry! That is good you are so positive about it! I hope you are able to conceive again very quickly!
> 
> The only thing that bothers me about Obama is I heard he is supportive of abortion. That makes me sad :( Since he won I just hope the next 4 years have some improvements. It seems like sometimes it isn't worth it to work because our tax dollars just go out the window. But I am not even working right now haha so I guess that is ok! How are you feeling today Smiler?

Ah well you and I will have to disagree here! I am supportive of abortion. Only under strict circumstances though, I don't think it's ok to leave it til 6 months or something to decide whether you want your baby or not. I think if your contraception fails you, you are raped or you find your baby has a terrible disease that means it won't survive after birth then I think it is good for women to have the choice. I can't imagine I would ever have one myself and hope to goodness I never find myself in a position where I would need to consider it. I felt guilty enough going for a d+c with my first, and that was after we knew there was no heartbeat :(

Anyway, getting a tad depressing here!! I've been quite tired again today, but yesterday was a busy day so that could be it. DH says my boobs are bigger than he's ever seen them, but I'm telling myself it's just down to increased progesterone from the clomid. DH keeps saying he thinks I am pg and it's lovely, but am so anxious for him not to get too upset if I'm not. I think we have both just been a little over-excited that the clomid worked and letting it cloud our judgement!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I totally agree with the rape and the baby having health issues. I think that women should have that right to choose. I have this page on my Facebook that is for pro-life. The girl that owns the page posted that Obama was supportive of the abortions where the female was up to 20 weeks along and for no good reason just because they didn't want the baby. That is the type of abortion I am against. If they abort just because they don't want the baby that is wrong. I think if they are mature enough to have unprotected sex they should keep their child. One girl I was watching on a talk show aborted her baby at 16 weeks because she started getting strecth marks!!! I was totally appalled! That's wrong :(

When I was pregnant with Lane he tested positive for down syndrome. I was scheduled to do the amnio and decided against it. I was going to keep him no matter what. Instead of doing the amnio I opted for the Level II Scan which shows markers for Downs. Right before my appt for that scan, they realized they had my due date wrong and they redid the test and he tested negative. Now had I found out it was a deadly form of downs which there is.. I think it is Trisomy 13 or something like that. I may have made a different decision because I don't want to bring a child in the world that won't live very long or will suffer. So I do agree with you :) My sister had an abortion when she was 22 just because she decided she didn't want the responsibility of a child. That really pissed me off at her. Of course she is 36 now and has two beautiful children. She said she regrets what she did everyday :( Sorry for the long message haha! 

How are your temps looking? I looked at your chart but I get confused on the temps! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I agree with everything you said. I don't know Obama's stance in any detail but personally I think a late abortion done just because you don't want your baby is not right. I know it must be so terribly hard on the woman, but if she doesn't want the child then would adoption not be a better choice. I think so.

Oh my goodness. I cannot believe you were so close to getting such wrong information about Lane. I don't know that I think Down's is good enough reason to have an abortion either. I know someone who had an abortion because the test said Down's. But you can't always rely on them - someone else I know tested negative for Downs but her baby was born with it anyway.

It's sad your sister regrets it every day, I'm sure many many other women feel the same. I know there are some ladies out there who see it as just another form of contraception, but I really think they are in the minority. Most women struggle very hard with the decision and won't ever forget it. If it were to get banned, you'd just get desperate women heading to back-street butchers and wind up with all sorts of terrible infections etc, like in the old days. At least with it legalised, there is a chance to offer counselling and really explore all options before making a choice.

Gosh this is possible one of the most intellectual conversations we've ever had :D

Hmmm well I don't think my temps are telling me much either! I am sooooo annoyed that on CD22 (the one with the white circle) the postman banged on the door at 7am and without thinking, I leapt out of bed and ran downstairs. You're meant to take it before you even move, otherwise it's not accurate. So I am agonising over whether that day would have been my much-awaited temp dip!! Grrr.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will be honest I am not very bright when it comes to politics :haha: I don't think I have ever voted Republican though because they are mainly for the wealthy people (which I am not haha) So technically I guess Obama would be more in favor of my financial standpoint at the moment :thumbup: That is what my husband tried to convince me of last night anyways haha! 

Oh that is terrible that you weren't able to get your temp recorded properly! Dang postman! :growlmad:


----------



## Smiler82

Ha! Yeah that's basically why I don't vote for the Conservatives here. It's just a club where everyone who went to private school together now run big business and government together and they just do each other favours, get rich and let the rest of us suffer. I'm not exactly the most intelligent person when it comes to politics either but I do take a bit of an interest :)

I am starting to obsess over my temps...I think they are looking much the same as last cycle :(

Mmleo are you still around? How are you doing? x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I hope not Smiler :( Maybe your temps will change soon! I think the Clomid will definitely work for you. Is this your first time ever using it? Or did you use it on your past pregnancies? My friend that took the Clomid is two days late and she won't test AAGGHHH she is driving me mad haha!! I begged her to test and she told me she would tomorrow!


----------



## Smiler82

Ahahaha I love how you're demanding for her to test :D Will I drive you even _more_ mad if I tell you that AF is due either on Weds/Thurs next week, but I won't test til the following Monday if AF doesn't show?! FX for her, I hope it has done the trick! 

No, I didn't use anything to get pregnant before. I didn't want to take any drugs for such a long time but got tired of waiting :D I am hopeful it will help, possibly being a bit optimistic it will work this quickly though! How many cycles has your friend been on clomid?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I will have to bug you to test too!! Haha just kidding :) She has been on Clomid for two cycles. This is her second. She had low progesterone but they ruled out PCOS which seemed weird to me because it seems like she has so many symptoms we PCOS girls have. 

If you conceived on your own twice I feel very good about the Clomid for you :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well my friend text me earlier... she is pregnant! I am so hopeful for you!!! I think Clomid is a blessing :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow! That's amazing! And only on her 2nd cycle, that's brilliant :)

Yeah actually I never thought of it like that, that we conceived naturally twice so being on clomid should hopefully mean good things are coming our way soon too :)

I was so silly this morning, I decided to test how much my temp is affected by leaping out of bed and running to the front door :D The difference was nearly 2 degrees, so I adjusted that temp the day the postman came, and going by the same formula it gives me the temp dip I was hoping for! Arrrrgggghhhhh!!!! If only I had never ordered that darn DVD off Amazon :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Haha!! What DVD was it? I bet that was the temp dip you were hoping for! I have heard that too that you aren't supposed to move until you take your temp. I took my temps one time years ago and it confused me lol but that is not hard to do! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha :) It confused the heck out of me my first cycle I temped too...and I was pregnant that cycle too and didn't realise, so couldn't work out why my temps were so high :dohh:

Oooh I am getting so nervous now Sunshine... I keep having a few symptoms but just been telling myself it's from taking clomid. But then today I started having a few AF-type crampy feelings so that's probably not the best sign is it :(


----------



## Smiler82

(TMI) pink CM yesterday :cry: Massive temp drop this morning :cry:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler :hugs: I am so sorry. Will you do the Clomid again this cycle?? I know it will work. When I got pregnant with Madison it took 5 months of the fertility pills. With Lane it only took 1 month. It was weird...


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine. I am pretty bummed :( I'm just a little confused because last night, I was SO hot. I woke up this morning literally dripping with sweat so I thought my temp surely would be really high, but it wasn't. Also with my spotting, that was last night (12dpo) when I decided to check my cervix...sorry for the TMI here!! Usually when AF is close, I spot and notice my cervix is low and hard. Last night it was high and soft so I was all excited, but realised there was blood :(

I am hoping against hope that my temp is going to jump right up tomorrow and AF will stay away...but my chart does look pretty rubbish :( If it was me looking at someone else I'd be telling them not to get their hopes up!!

Yeah, will be back on the clomid again now. I know it's only a lucky few who fall pg right away with drugs so shouldn't have gotten my hopes up quite so much. My boobs are tricking me AGAIN, lol :D DH said they are the biggest he's ever seen them, including when I was pregnant. I don't know what's up with that. I'm never trusting my breasts again :rofl:


----------



## Sunshine7125

The good news is you ovulated on time so I think you will get pregnant quickly. I feel hopeful for you :) I never figured out why it took 5 months with Madison but it did. I was ready to give up. It is harder to get pregnant than I thought haha the timing has to be so perfect. It's crazy


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) This morning I felt ready to give up and it's only been 2 cycles :D What a wuss. I feel better about it now, as long as I ovulate early again this cycle I could actually conceive by the end of November so that's not too long to wait :)

How is everything with you? DH enjoying work a little more?


----------



## Sunshine7125

No you are not a wuss at all :) you are just anxious to be a mommy! I totally understand. I hope you don't start your period! 

He is still training. We are so ready for him to start the job lol


----------



## Smiler82

AF is well and truly here :( Oh well. Clomid pills at the ready!!! I said to DH I bet I get pregnant this time because then the baby would be due the same time his sister is getting married, and she'll be really mad!

Wow, still training?! How much longer?


----------



## Sunshine7125

This makes me feel very good though because your period came on time!! That means you had a very normal cycle yay!!!! When the cycles get normal the fertility goes way up!! 

Still training, it sucks lol This was supposed to be the last week but now they are going back on their word and telling him it could be beyond the first of the year. He is so mad because he is having to drive back and forth 30 miles one way 5 days a week. If he would just get on shift he only drives 14 days a month instead of 20... It saves a bunch of gas!


----------



## Sunshine7125

As for me, I had a pap smear a few weeks ago and they called me yesterday and told me they didn't get enough cells the first time so I had to go have another one yuck!! She also checked my thyroid while I was there because she said it felt enlarged which is not uncommon after pregnancies. It was a blood test and she said I would have the results today!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you Sunshine! I really need your optimism :) Yeah DH said the same thing, look how short my cycle was this time. 29 days!! But it honestly felt like one of the longest :wacko: I think we just got too excited this first time that I ovulated in a normal timeframe and thought it would lead to pregnancy straight away. DH also pointed out that this cycle was in a sense my first 'real' clomid cycle because the first one was at too low a dose. So FX for next time!

Oh, that is so naughty of them to change the plan at the last minute! I used to drive 30 miles one way for work too, it got exhausting. Maybe he could ask them for fuel allowance or something, since they changed the rules?

Poor you, I hate smear tests!! I had one recently and I had to have it repeated too. The nurse told me that out of the 300 people she did that month, only 10 had to be called back. So unlucky! If your thyroid is enlarged, will it go down again? Hope you get good news for the results x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I feel very hopeful this month for you!! If my thyroid is messed up I will have to take medicine. I just called to see the results but I had to leave a message grrrr.


----------



## Smiler82

Grrr! Hope they ring you back soon!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok thyroid came back normal yay!!! I am just fat for no reason haha!


----------



## Smiler82

Awwww :) But that is good it came back normal because if it didn't it'd mean that even if you tried to lose weight it would be very hard, if not impossible. So yay! Off to the gym soon for you then ;) I've been very naughty, haven't been making the most of my gym membership at all lately...and it's coming up to Christmas, uh oh!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I always gain weight around the holidays! It is so hard not to! Have you started your Clomid yet?


----------



## Smiler82

I know, it is so hard...had a friend round last night and ate too much chocolate, then we're off to my parents later and out for a meal. The slippery slope!!

Yeah I'm on my 3rd day of clomid now. I will prob start doing OPKs on CD12 like I did last time, and hope for a + soon after!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow that went fast! Already third day! Fingers crossed :) 

Madison is sick so dr appt in a few hours :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh dear! Is Madison ok? Hope she is feeling better :hugs:

Well I'm all done with the clomid for this cycle, so FX....Have just got back from a weekend visiting family so that was nice. My niece and nephew are so cute, wish I could see them more often :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Sunshine, how is everything? Is Madison ok? xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am back :) I went to my mom's for Thanksgiving. We just got back yesterday. Madison had a double ear infection and a virus. She is just now feeling better. I had to put her on antibiotics. 

So what cycle day are you on now???


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yes, Thanksgiving! Hope you guys had a good time :)

Oh poor Madison :hugs: Glad she is on the mend! Never fun being ill. I've had a cold for nearly 2 weeks now; I hardly ever get ill. Seems to be getting worse. Not happy!

I'm CD15 today, still waiting to O :( I had a +OPK CD14 and CD15 last cycle but my OPK yesterday was very very negative! I hope the clomid is going to work this cycle. Wondering if being ill is delaying things. We're just sticking to DTD every other day though so hopefully will be covered!

How is everything with you? Are you still job hunting?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have decided to wait until after the holidays to continue my job search. I am enjoying being home with the kids most days but some days I miss working. I miss having my own money. My husband is using my car to save gas so I never leave the house which can get pretty depressing. 

Have you gotten a positive opk yet?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, are there no buses or anything near you? Are you too far out of town to walk to places and stuff? I work at home so I'm indoors a lot of the time. Some days I don't mind it but other days I get a little lonely (hence chatting on this board a lot!!) and I have to get out. But it only takes 15 minutes to walk into town so we're quite lucky. We only have one car too, which my husband uses for work most days so I can never rely on being able to use it. It must be tough with two small kids :hugs:

I got a +OPK yesterday :) I thought I had better do another one today, but it didn't seem to work! By the time I realised it wasn't working it was too late...so I ended up dipping the test in the toilet :rofl: I know that will have totally ruined the result!! I'll have to do another one later.


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is wonderful that you got a positive!! With Madison I only got a positive for one day and that was it. The day after it was negative. Sometimes you surge overnight and you barely catch it. That is what I read anyways :shrug:

We aren't far from town but we live on a rather busy road so I worry about taking the children out on it. We are going to try to find a church this weekend and go Sunday. Usually they offer Mother's Day Out and the kids can go for a few hours a week and mommy can go do her own thing.. That would be wonderful! I could go to the park and run or whatever I wanted to do.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Sunshine!

Did you find a church this weekend with a Mother's group? It would be really great for you to be able to get out on your own every now and again. I know I keep asking this but I can never remember...are you too far from your mum etc to have them come and help out? I know you moved back to Texas but it's a pretty big state isn't it, I think you can fit the UK in it twice over :D

I'm 5dpo today :) Not getting my hopes up for this cycle. My temps are ok but I think they're a little on the low side. They're quite stable though, this whole cycle they've been pretty steady which is very unusual for me. Hope that's a sign the hormones are settling down!


----------



## Sunshine7125

OH Smiler that is wonderful news! :) Fingers crossed this is your cycle! My mom is 2 hours away. She took vacation from work tomorrow and is coming to my house to take the kids to see Santa. We are going to go have their pictures made. We didn't make it to church this weekend. I feel so guilty. We bought Lane a huge swingset/playground and it took my husband over 8 hours between Sat and Sun to build it! He was so tired by the time we were done with it but it ended up being awesome! Lane loves it!


----------



## Smiler82

Awww I hope you guys have fun visiting Santa! I love Christmas so much.

Ah don't feel guilty about missing church. I'm sure everybody has to miss it from time to time. The swingset sounds totally awesome! Many happy hours to be had outside now I'm sure :) Does it get cold in Texas at this time of year? It's so cold here, I hate being cold. But I do like being snuggled up on the sofa with all the Christmas lights on and drinking hot chocolate :D

Well I always try not to symptom spot as I know it's pretty pointless since the clomid can do funny things to you. But my boobs were quite sore last night, couldn't get comfy in bed. They don't normally start to hurt this early (7dpo). Also I had to crash out on the sofa last night as I was really tired and had a headache. But I had been working all day and not left the house so was probably too much computer time plus a little cabin fever :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

Its 70 degrees here today. Its warm :) It usually doesn't get cold until right around Christmas. We saw Santa today. I will post the pic when I get home. I am on my phone. I am so excited. I hope this is your month!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Here it is! I had to crop it, the file was too large so some of the background got cut out :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Just took this the other day. Wanted to share it with you :flower:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine they are tooooooo cute!!! I love the Santa pic, he has a real beard :D Was Lane excited to see him? Madison is just adorable. I can't believe how big she is getting so quickly!

Aww thanks Sunshine I always hope it's going to be our month but I'm pretty sure it won't be. Think I am just used to it not happening now! It's ok this month as it means I can drown my sorrows with Christmas drinks!! But I will start getting antsy the next couple of cycles. They told me to come back if I was not preggo by cycle 5. This is cycle 3 and will be starting cycle 4 next week.... eep!


----------



## Sunshine7125

When will you be testing?? And how are your temps looking? I looked at your temps but I am not really sure what it all means :dohh:

Lane was scared of Santa haha. He finally sat in his lap but then he wouldn't smile at all. That is so not like him but atleast he didn't scream or cry. Madison is getting so big. She is already 14lbs!


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee aww poor Lane! How old is he now? I have no idea how much babies should weigh...is 14lbs a lot?? She is gorgeous anyway. I think babies look better with a bit of weight on them rather than really skinny ones :)

Well my temps are looking fine but you can't ever be sure of pregnancy from them. Some ladies see a dip at the time of implantation, but you can have a temp dip and still not be pregnant. Sometimes you see no dip and end up pregnant. You just never know! But overall they are looking more stable than they usually do so I think that's just a sign that my hormones are more stable at the moment from the clomid. AF should be here Weds/Thurs so if nothing I will test on Friday! I don't know whether to buy a new test - I bought some ClearBlue Ovulation tests and they came with a free pregnancy test, but I heard blue dye ones are more likely to give you a false positive.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lane is 2 1/2 now. He will be 3 in June. 14lbs is pretty chubby haha but she is also a long baby. I took a blue dye test with Lane and it did ok but I have also heard that about them. I am so excited for you to test :) My fingers are crossed! 

As for me, I have been struggling with a busted eardrum for the last 3 weeks. I think I will end up going to the Dr this week because I am still hurting and starting to have terrible headaches. I had a sinus infection and the next thing I knew I couldn't hear out of my left ear and it rings constantly. I went to a care clinic about 2 weeks ago and they confirmed it was torn. But now I have to go see an ear specialist.... yuck!


----------



## Smiler82

Ouch!! That sounds pretty painful Sunshine! Can they fix a torn ear drum? I had no idea that could be a consequence of a sinus infection. This stuff makes me shudder, I'm rubbish. Last night DH sliced his finger with a knife and I had to look at it. I nearly threw up :sick: It was quite deep, he ended up in A+E getting those dissolving stitches. 

Oh yes I remember you saying Lane's birthday was in June :) Are you all done now, with kids? Or you planning on some more?? I know Madison is only 4 months old so possibly a little early to be asking this haha :) But we keep saying 2 is enough for us. We babysat for friends last Friday, they have 3 kids all 2 years apart. It was nice but they are a handful and noisy! Plus all the _stuff_, I couldn't get over how many piles and piles of books, toys etc they had. Crazy!

I'm getting nervous!! 13dpo today. I sometime start to spot at 13dpo so we'll see. I've had a couple of cramps but that's normal. If my temp goes down in the morning then I'll know...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler, how are your temps? I really hope you are pregnant!! 

I went to the Dr and they told me my ear will have to heal on its own. The good news is its almost healed but it still hurts alot. I have a weak stomach too. I get sick over cuts and blood... I wanted to go to nursing school but I knew I couldn't handle it haha! I am still stressing over not having a job. I love being home with the kids but I am not used to having money coming in :(


----------



## Smiler82

I wanted you to be the first on BnB to know!!!! It's a little faint but was 2nd MU as I was too scared first thing...will test again tomorrow with the ClearBlue just to be sure. I am shaking!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-13 10.26.04.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sunshine7125

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh smiler!!!!!! I just had a feeling you were! Especially when you told me you were 13dpo. Is your husband excited? This is so amazing!! What a wonderful Christmas blessing :flower::flower:


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine!! I still can't believe it, I was losing faith that it was ever going to happen. I was going to wait til tomorrow to test because DH had to leave the house at 5:30am today. I felt bad testing without him around but I couldn't face another day of wondering and waiting! I called him to tell him the good news and he is so happy :) He also said he had a feeling I was pregnant this cycle. You two are a little bit psychic :D

I managed to get a last-minute appointment with the doctor this afternoon, I know there's not really much they can do but want to see if I can try progesterone supplements or extra folic acid or something to try and help this one to stick.

That is good news your ear is healing but sorry it is still hurting :( Ha I used to want to be a nurse too but a) I'm rubbish at science and b) too squeamish!

December is a rubbish month for job hunting, I bet there will be a few more opportunities for you to look into in the new year :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Im glad you got into the Dr. Let me know how that goes!! I took progesterone with Madison. It definitely helps with PCOS and pregnancy. I know you have been waiting so long for this! I am so excited for you! I think there will be more jobs in January too. The holidays are usually a bad time to job hunt.

As far as us having more kids my husband wants another one but I think Im good with two :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha wow he is keen :D Easy for him to say when he isn't the one at home looking after them ;) We think 2 will be enough for us. Chance of twins on clomid though....

Right I'm off now I will let you know what the doc says x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok good luck!! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Well, meh. She said there is nothing they can do, which I kind of knew anyway but would have liked to at least try progesterone. She said what they've all said before which is they don't worry about 2 miscarriages, it's only when you've had 3 that they'll do any investigations and _then_ you might get given stuff to try for pregnancies after that.

So we just have to hold onto our hats and FX it turns out to be 3rd time lucky. I have another appt with her on the 10th Jan and then my first midwife appt on the 14th. I may also have an early scan but not sure yet.

I'm quite tired and cold now! I had to walk there and back, and it's got to be -1 at least. Brrr!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler that is so cold!! You poor thing! Did they do a pregnancy test on you there? I bet everything will go great this time! The fertility drugs usually produce good eggs so its less of a worry I think.


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah it is cold eh! I put the heating up as soon as I got in :)

Yeah I am hoping that the clomid is going to mean a stronger egg and really hope it is 3rd time lucky! No they didn't test, they just take home ones as good. I'm going to test again tomorrow just to be sure as I only used an IC, but the line came up immediately and there has been no bleeding today so I'm pretty sure the test was accurate!


----------



## Sunshine7125

It looked very positive to me! :) I know my dr told me they didn't worry as much if you get pregnant on fertility drugs. And luckily with the Femara I didn't ever miscarry. I did bleed alot though with Lane and some with Madison.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is good to hear. We both said we hope we have a better egg this time from the clomid.

I tested again this morning, I am definitely pregnant haha :) I have to say I'm not hugely impressed with ClearBlue and my faith has been renewed in internet cheapies :) They both came back positive, but the clearblue was so slow for the pee to soak its way up the stick. I found the same with their OPKs, I don't know why they are so expensive.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh yay!!! So happy for you :) Did you have morning sickness with your last pregnancies? I hate that part :(


----------



## Smiler82

Not really, I did feel nauseas and had trouble eating, I could only eat little and often rather than 3 big meals. I was never actually sick though. I am kind of hoping that I get that this time, just so I feel like everything is ok!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I didnt get sick at all with Lane but I did with Madison. I didnt have many symptoms with Lane at all


----------



## Sunshine7125

I didnt get sick at all with Lane but I did with Madison. I didnt have many symptoms with Lane at all


----------



## Smiler82

Oh! Interesting! They do say every pregnancy is different don't they. I know it's not necessarily anything to worry about having no symptoms, but there has been so much on the news over here about Kate and Wills expecting a baby (the royals) and how her extreme sickness is a good sign!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry I was on my phone haha, I guess I hit post twice! Oops. They do say morning sickness is a good sign because it indicates increasing hormone levels but in both my pregnancies my sickness was non-existent or minimal. I got sick twice with Madison and I think most of that was from the progesterone I was on. For some reason I think with PCOS our hormones don't seem to get as high as normal pregnancies or it didn't in my case. I feel like things will go great for you this time! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, that makes sense about the PCOS. My friend has PCOS and I think she was fairly sickness-free with her daughter. Thank you Sunshine I hope so too! I just want the next 10 weeks to fly by so I am well past 12 weeks!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm ok :) I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping. I don't know if that is a pregnancy thing or is just my brain going into overdrive...my boobs are huge but they don't hurt. I get cramps most days too but they're not too bad and never last long. Really thirsty as well! But no sickness, and despite lack of sleep I'm not too tired. I'm only 4w4d so I expect everything else will start to kick in next week or the week after. Emotionally it has been a bit up and down though, I've been really excited but got quite tearful yesterday :cry: I don't know whether to tell my mum or not. I always said I wanted to wait til gone 12 weeks but last night I just really felt like I wanted to talk to her about it. So I don't know. DH doesn't mind if I tell her ahead of everyone else. We also talked about going for a private scan around 10 weeks if the hospital doesn't offer us one. I think it would make me feel better :)

How are you? All ready for Christmas? Are you going away or anything? We're going to be away 22nd - 30th Dec so I prob won't get to be on here for a while! x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I know it will be hard to not worry about things until after the 12 week mark. I hope the holidays will keep you busy and maybe help you relax some :) How early can you get a scan? They do them here at 8 weeks. I pray this is a sticky bean for you!!!

We will be away from the 20th - 29th. We are going to my moms until Christmas Eve then we are heading to Arkansas. I will be so glad when the holidays are over. As much as I love them, I hate the traveling. I told my husband next year we are staying home haha... It is just too much sometimes with two little ones


----------



## Smiler82

Ha yeah I know what you mean...though the distances we travel are probably a lot less than you!! It is tiring though, and organizing the suitcases etc is just a pain. We think we'll have xmas at home next year too. Though my parents wouldn't be able to come, which means spending it with the in-laws, boo! Hahaha :)

Well I don't know if the NHS will offer me an early scan. The doctor mentioned it, but I had one last time at around 6-7 weeks and I lost the baby at 12 weeks anyway, so having one that early wouldn't make me feel any better. If I asked for one at 10 weeks I expect they'd tell me no, because you get your first scan at 12 weeks anyway. I think the hospital should be writing to me soon anyway so hopefully I'll find out.


----------



## Sunshine7125

The trip from my moms to Arkansas will be about 8 hours one way. It is a long drive :( I just finished getting the rest of my Christmas gifts shipped off. Now I have to start packing. It will take me all week just to get it all organized and packed!

Madison is being super fussy today. Not sure what is going on with her... Maybe teething? I hope the next few weeks fly by so you can get your scan and feel alittle better about things :) I know its hard not to worry


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow 8 hours I won't complain about our 3 hour trip haha :) I started doing all our laundry today ready for the trip, it's bad enough just us two so must be madness for you!

My friend just told me she is pregnant, so weird I still feel a bit jealous even tho I am preg too! She must be 12 weeks and am just so nervous for us to get to that point I think I'm jealous she's there already. Roll on February, please please please let everything be ok!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Awww I completely understand about being jealous. When I was pregnant with Lane my best friend was about 32 weeks. I was 8 weeks. I started bleeding so bad and all I could think about is shes going to have this beautiful healthy baby and I am about to lose my baby. I really don't know how he made it here after all that bleeding but he did :) I really believe this is meant to happen for you and also keep in mind this time you had help with the fertility drugs which really increases egg quality :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :hugs: I keep trying to tell myself the chances should be better this time because of the clomid but I still worry. Turns out my friend is actually 20 weeks!! That made me even more jealous haha :wacko: I don't know how she kept it quiet that long, she says she waited to tell everyone til the 20 week scan but surely she must have had a bump! I don't live near them anymore so I don't know. I reckon everyone else knew and we were the last to know. I don't know why she waited so long, this is her first pregnancy so no history of mc or anything. But yeah I am worried we could have another loss just as she has hers and will be yet another time where I have to stick a smile on and pretend I am fine!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow, 20 weeks! I told everyone at 8 weeks. I couldn't keep my mouth shut. Have you told your mom (mum) yet? I bet she is going to be so excited!


----------



## Smiler82

I emailed her earlier. We were going to wait til gone 12 weeks but it's too hard, with Christmas coming up and she knows I was on clomid, so if I turned up and refused wine she would work it out anyway! I swore we wouldn't because we told everyone really early with our other two. She will be happy the clomid worked, I think she was getting worried. But she will still worry about another mc nearly as much as me I think :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Does she have any other grandchildren or will this be her first?


----------



## Smiler82

No, my sister has 2 kids already so it's not quite as exciting for them as it would be for my inlaws if you see what I mean. My inlaws are not grandparents yet so I know if we tell them now they will just get too excited then take it hard if things go wrong again.


----------



## Sunshine7125

OH thats right now I remember. Ha! I forgot your sister had two kids. Silly me! We were in the exact same boat :) My sister had two kids already when I got pregnant with Lane but my in-laws had no grandkids at all. Lane was their first! My husband has two brothers. One is 31 and he is still single. Never been married... and one was 27 but he passed away in 2011 :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh my goodness I am so sorry to hear that about your brother in law. That's terrible. Do you mind me asking what happened?

Aw don't worry it's so hard to remember people's family situations :) I'm worried if we do have a baby then my in-laws will become suffocating! They used to stay with us for weeks at a time when we first moved in together and I hated it. I put up with it for 5 years but had to talk to DH. Now they only come for long weekends, but even by the Monday morning I am so ready for them to go. I think if a baby arrives then they will want to go back to staying with us for ages! They are lovely people but just can be a bit much!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I totally understand. Everyone needs their privacy :) Also after having a baby you really want your privacy haha! I was awful lol I just wanted everyone to leave and let me and my husband be with our baby. But you are just so exhausted and just want to hold your precious baby and be in peace. It is all a bit overwhelming at first. My brother in law died from an enlarged heart which led to a heart attack. They discovered this after the autopsy was complete but mother in law found him dead in his room. It really has been a tough thing for my husband. He has had a lot of ups and downs over the past year or so.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I knew my brother in law before I met my husband actually. I was friends with him about 3 years prior to dating my husband so I knew him well :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine, that is just tragic. I'm so sorry, what a terrible terrible shock that must have been for the whole family. I don't think you ever truly get over something like that, you just learn to live with it. It must be hard at this time of year too :hugs:

Well I guess you're off today so won't chat for a while. Have a safe trip and a merry Christmas xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Merry Christmas to you!! I am at my Mom's about to head out for last minute Christmas shopping. Ha! This should be interesting with all the crowds! Hope you are feeling well and praying hard for you and your baby!!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you Sunshine :hugs:

We delayed leaving as DH wasn't very well last night and couldn't face travelling this morning! Hope you got on ok at the shops, I popped out today just to grab a couple of bottles of wine (not for me obviously haha) and it took me an hour! Nightmare!

Merry Christmas hope you all have a great time x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Merry Christmas to you :) It was a nightmare! We were only gone an hour and I was ready to come back to my Mom's. My mom is still out shopping haha. She told me I couldn't go because I couldn't see what she was buying lol. I still feel like a little kid sometimes. Still a mommy's girl :) I imagine she has had quite a time fighting all the crowds. How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Sunshine!

How are you? Did you have a good Christmas? I hope you all had a lovely time :)

I am ok thanks, though the nausea is starting to kick in. We spent xmas with my family then were supposed to drive down to see DH's family but I just felt too ill. We've told his and my parents that I'm pregnant, but no one else and I couldn't face pretending everything was ok and I was fine to go out and about etc when really all I wanted to do was lie on the sofa! I feel a lot better today, though I know it will come and go. Despite the sickness I still feel it a little hard to believe I am really pregnant...hopefully in the next week or so it will really sink in but I think a part of me is staying a bit detached just in case :wacko:

How about you? What news? Are you still with your family or are you home now? Did the kids have a great time? x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler that is great news you are feeling sick although I know it isn't fun :( But a great sign the hormones are doing what they should be! I was never sick at all with my boy but my girl kicked my butt haha! 

I am home now! I was so exhausted from traveling with the kids. It was a nightmare. My husband and I both looked at eachother when we got home and said never again lol. They can come to us next year. As for me my breastfeeding has not been going well. My supply dropped over the holidays because I had a few drinks at Christmas and had to supplement with formula for the evening and I fell asleep without pumping oops... So I just went to the vitamin store to try some herbs that are supposed to bring your milk supply back up. Hopefully it will work because they weren't cheap. I can't believe one night of not pumping caused all this haha... Also I had another job offer but turned it down. Oh as bad as we need the extra money I can't leave the kids right now. I have enjoyed staying with them and although it is stressful at times I don't want to leave them just yet.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Other than being sick, did you enjoy your holiday?


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Sunshine

sorry I have been offline for a while. Well, I keep checking on my phone but hate replying on it as it's just too hard to type on a touch screen :) Also I've been feeling pretty rough and can't bear to go on my laptop but I need to do some work now!! Am 7 weeks pg today (woop woop) but now the sickness has kicked in! Last night and this morning - yuk. I hope it doesn't get much worse....

Oh I'm sorry you've had some problems with BF. Did the herbs help? I had no idea drinking could slow down the supply, what a pain :(

Congrats on being offered a job at least! I think it's right to turn it down fi you're not ready to leave the kids yet. The extra money is always helpful but you'll never get this time back with your kids xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am so glad you are showing such reassuring symptoms!! That is great news! Already 7 weeks wow! Time flies, doesn't it? I told my husband the other day that we weren't being very smart having unprotected sex right around the middle of my cycle haha! Although I have never gotten pregnant on my own, my periods have come back since having Madison and they are exactly 28 day cycles... as much as I love the fact my periods are normal now I am hopeful I am not fertile haha. That would not be good for us :wacko:

I turned down the job and you are absolutely right I will never get this time back. My husband has been working all week even though he should have been off the last two days. He is racking up the overtime and will be bringing home a pretty good paycheck next week. He told me as long as he can make ends meet, I could stay home with the kids. If everything goes as planned, I will go back to work when Madison turns 1. That will give me time to get Lane fully potty trained and get her out the early stages. Sorry for the novel, lol, I get lonely sitting here all day by myself. Both kids are sleeping and I don't even know what to do with myself :shrug:

Oh and so far the herbs have helped just a little bit. Not as much as I had hoped for. But hopefully if I continue to take them I will see more of an increase in my supply. So glad you and baby are doing great!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that's great though, that you've started having 28 day cycles! Amazing! I have heard of women with PCOS find things get better after having kids. Not sure why, but how strange. Though if you don't want a 3rd then maybe some protection would be wise haha :D

I'm feeling a lot better today - I wonder if it was the burger and chips I had for dinner last night haha :) Bad Smiler! I know it will be up and down though. I'm looking forward to things settling down if we get as far as the 2nd tri. Which is only 5 weeks away but that seems like a long time to feel sick :wacko: I'm being a real wuss about it. I don't know how I managed before - with my other 2 pregnancies I was up at 6:30 every morning to do my 1.5 hour commute into work, then sat at my desk and worked all day, then did the return journey. This past week or so I've barely done anything or gone anywhere in case I get sick! Wuss!

Aw sorry you're feeling a little lonely Sunshine :hugs: Have you managed to get out and find any mum and baby groups or anything like that? I think staying at home til Madison is at least 1 sounds good if that is what you really want to do. It's great your DH is so supportive about it :)

FX the herbs keep working! x


----------



## Sunshine7125

The Dr put me on birth control but I didn't ever get it filled at the pharmacy. Not the smartest decision I have ever made lol but birth control makes me so sick and also raises my blood pressure for some reason. But there is nothing wrong with buying condoms haha! 

I hate that you are feeling so rough but atleast that is a good sign your hormones are elevated! And don't worry about the food lol I gained almost 40 pounds with Madison! I ate all the time! And I ate junk food lol.

We did go to church that one Sunday lol and enjoyed it! It was right before our Christmas vacation but we haven't been back yet because my husband has been working non-stop. He hasn't had one day off since we came back from our trip. They had some parts of their plant go down so he is having to work all his days off to help get it back up and running. And to top it all off both kiddos are sick. I took them to the Dr this morning. Madison has a double ear infection and RSV and Lane has a sinus infection. I don't know how they get so sick when they are home with me all the time :( Plus I keep this house spotless... I don't get it


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no I'm sorry to hear the kids are both sick! Are they feeling any better? Kids can pick up anything from anywhere, don't worry :hugs: Maybe just from being at the supermarket or a playground near other kids or something did it. My sister's kids seem to be ill all the time, I'm sure it's just a stage kids go through when their immune system is still a bit immature :hugs:

I hate feeling sick but once I've been sick I feel better, though it's strangely tiring. DH has been a real sweetheart and barely letting me lift a finger at the mo, but I did the washing up this morning and it totally took it out of me, I can't believe it. I don't know how I'm going to manage to finish all the work I've got on at the moment. I'm really busy from now til the end of Feb but at this rate nothing is going to get done! 

Oh boo, condoms! Sensible, but not my favourite thing! I dont' know what we're going to do once we're done having kids. I don't really want to go on the pill but neither of us likes condoms much. DH said he would have the snip but that makes me nervous!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I tried to get my husband to get snipped and he told me no.. He said you can't take the venom out of the snake! :rofl: Crazy men! I am so glad the pregnancy is going well for you so far! This is great news Smiler! :happydance:

Both kiddos are feeling much better, thank you :) My husband hasn't had a day off in forever and he is exhausted but he is loving the overtime! He is on his way home now and we are going to go sit outside by our firepit and he is going to grill some porkchops and shrimp! Yum!


----------



## Smiler82

HAHAHAHA! I love your DH's comment that's hilarious :D My DH seems pretty up for it, but then he scared me when he said the bits they cut can grow back 10-15 years later and he's read a few stories where couples in their late 40s or something end up having babies they didn't mean to have! And then I was watching a programme about multiples where this woman ended up pregnant naturally with triplets because apparently when you're close to menopause, your body throws out as many eggs as it can whilst it's still got the chance! EEEK!

Oh wow I can't believe it's January and you can go outside for dinner! Is it warm? It is cold and miserable here. But nice to hear your DH is loving the overtime :) Will he have to do much more?

AFM I'm feeling a little better today, I went out for a walk because I'm finding my hips are starting to hurt (already?!). I sleep most comfortably on my side but then I wake up and they really ache :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

It was about 45°F last night. It was so warm around the fire though :) The food was so yummy. He just left for work and he won't be off again until next Friday :( So a whole week and half of hardly seeing him again but he will definitely have a good paycheck. He is wanting to buy some new furniture. I am excited about that. Our furniture was a hand me down from my mom and it is so wore out and not very nice anymore lol.

Oh I hate when my hips would hurt! I hope I have nothing to worry about. I had ovulation spotting a few days ago! I would not have known what it even was but I had it the month I got pregnant with Madison and the Dr told me thats what it was. I had the exact same thing a few days ago... I can't believe this. I am so scared I may be fertile now?? I hope not :( I don't need another baby right now


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine so did you have sex recently? There is only like a 20% chance per cycle that you will get pregnant so it's not that high a chance! But I thought breastfeeding stopped you from ovulating?

Wow that is a lot of work your DH is doing. But will be so fun to go furniture shopping :) Most of our stuff is also hand-me downs, I think the only thing we bought new was our bed!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That was the same with us :) Our bed is the only newer thing we own lol. And it was on a major sale! We had sex 3 days prior, surely I am ok. The Dr told me when I went for my papsmear that as long as my periods had returned, I was fertile again. Of course I tried to explain to her I had PCOS and had never been fertile. That is when she wrote me the Rx for the birth control and told me she had seen stranger things happen :dohh:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Smiler82

Ah well if it was 3 days ago then chances are you'll be ok!! FX!! Haha this is the first time on this board I have been saying "I hope you're not pregnant" to someone :D

Haha our bed was also on a big sale, we got like £400 off :)

I'm feeling alright today thanks - yesterday and today the sickness seems to have worn off. I know it's normal for symptoms to come and go but I can't help but worry. I'm still tired though. I went to get my legs waxed today - which involved driving to the beauticians, lying on her couch, then driving home - and I still needed to lie down when I got home! My work rate is seriously suffering :wacko:

But because I keep worrying DH suggested we go for a private scan next week if the doc won't give me one. I have an appt tomorrow with the GP so I'm going to tell her I keep worrying and see if she will book me in for one. If not I will call this private place I found and make an appt with them next week.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope you are able to get in for a scan! I know it is hard not to worry. I think everything is going to be fine this time :)


----------



## Smiler82

Arrgghhh I'm having a scan TODAY!!! Can't believe it. The doc was annoyed, as she'd written to the hospital on Dec 14th. She gave them a kick up the backside for me, and I just got a phonecall. Luckily DH is working from home today so he is able to come, so pleased. It's in just over 2 hours time...not going to be able to concentrate on any work now :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Update - scan was fine :) Everything looking ok so far. Phew!! She even sent us home with a photo which was really sweet of her. Normally they only give you a pic at 12 weeks, and even then you have to pay. So she sneaked us a free one which is great :)

I've been put ahead a few days, though I know it'll probably change again at my next scan. I thought I was 8+1 today but I've been put at 8+4. Hurrah!


----------



## Sunshine7125

OH Smiler that is so wonderful! I am so happy to hear that!! Were you able to hear the heartbeat?? I am sure your husband is so excited! I am so glad the Clomid worked. Atleast now when you are ready to try for the second baby you will know what works :) That is what made it so much better with Madison. I had one round of bloodwork and we figured out I had the same issues so they immediately started the Femara :)

My period is due Tuesday! Fingers crossed! I told myself if my period comes I will never do this again haha... From now on we will use protection of some sort. I have never been fertile but I have also never had normal periods and now I do yikes! Don't want to take any chances!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) Yeah DH is really excited. He confessed he's been quite worried the last few days as my nausea etc has really improved, so he thought it was a bad sign. I was thinking the same, but I had no idea he was as worried as he was. He is such a great actor!

No we couldn't hear the heartbeat, we never have done at a scan. I guess the machines they use don't have audio or something. But we could see the heart flickering really fast :)

Ooh good luck for Tuesday!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

If you saw it flickering, that is a wonderful sign!! I don't know if it will ease your mind any but I kept taking pregnancy tests to just make sure my lines were still dark. Although I know it is a little expensive to keep doing that. I got a box of 3 and would take one every week until my scan lol. I'm crazy :) My nausea came and went with Madison. Some days I felt great and other days I was throwing up at work. It was weird. I am nervous about starting my period but I told my husband it would be completely nuts for me to just become fertile all the sudden. That seems a little crazy to me haha!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine how are you feeling?! AF should be here tomorrow, yes? I hope she arrives!!!!

I've been feeling a lot better for about a week now, which is nice but it also worries me!! I know the scan came back fine on Friday so that does ease my mind a little, but I just worry that 9 weeks is too early to start feeling better. Although I was dry-heaving this morning (nice!) but I think that's because I didn't eat regularly yesterday, woke up really hungry today which in turn made me feel weird and set off my gag reflex. I don't know. Worry worry worry! I'm still quite tired though which is good.

I jsut had my first midwife appt this morning. Nothing very exciting happens at the first visit, I've been through it twice before! But I was worried I'd get told off for taking aspirin, but she was totally fine with it, so that's nice :)

How are you? Are the kids totally better now?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler thats great!! Dont worry about feeling sick. I didn't feel sick with Lane. I had two days I was nauseated that was it lol. I hope my period comes. My husband is worried and said we can't afford another baby. I told him yeah no crap! :) this should be a good lesson for me and him to be more careful. The kids are much better thank you. I said I wasn't going to apply for anymore jobs lol but I found a really good one so I went ahead and applied.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow, good luck for this new job. What is it?

Gosh, just 2 days of feeling sick, that's amazing! I hear they say the more sick you feel the more likely it is you're having a girl. That's true for you, wasn't it? But then I keep eating salt and vinegar crisps and apparently that's a sign it's a boy!

FX for you for tomorrow! Do you feel like AF is on the way??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yeah I was way more sick with Madison :) I craved spicy foods with her. No feelings or signs of AF but praying she shows up! The job is a Human Resource Generalist for a big cable company over here. The company is Suddenlink, they do residential and business cable, internet and security systems. Pays really well!


----------



## Smiler82

Any sign of AF today Sunshine? Hope so!

Ooh the job sounds like it would be a great opportunity :) Is it full or part time?

We've decided to pay for another scan, so going to ring this private clinic I found later and hopefully they can get us in for next Friday :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just got up and still no sign of AF but hopefully she will show up sometime today. The job is full-time. I am really hoping I get it. I think doing another scan is a great idea and will help ease your mind :)


----------



## Smiler82

FX she shows!

What's the closing date for applications, have you sent yours off yet?

I rang the clinic today, we have an appt on Thurs 24th :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

That's great Smiler! Not too far off either. How are you feeling. I bought a test at the store and it came back negative so that is good! 

I submitted my application Sunday online. Hopefully I hear something :)


----------



## Smiler82

Phew! Think this is the first time I've said on here I'm pleased you got a bfn :)

Have been feeling a little sick today but not as bad as it has been before. I can't help but think I'm being a real wuss this time, I'm falling behind in work and having to have a nap at least once a day! DH just told me to 'man up' :D

FX you hear back soon!


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhh...how wonderful Smiler.:happydance::happydance:.I can't believe u are pg at last and am sooooo happy for u!i really really am....

I ve bn away from the forums as usual...I didn't want to believe I was m/c ring...bt it happened...

When did u find out?will just go backwards into the posts and c....all the best


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am very glad it was negative :) I was beginning to get alittle worried. Today would be about 10dpo if I ovulated the day I thought I did but I figured it would still show up if I was pregnant. You aren't being a wuss :) Pregnancy is exhausting! Especially when you try to work on top of it. I almost fell asleep at my desk many times haha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Mmleo!! How are things??


----------



## Mmleo

Am doing well too....nothing much really only I just found out hat am pg again....not sure whether to get excited or not...at least not yet...


How r sunshine?hor come u r suspecting u r pg?not preventing at all?lol


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo! So great to hear from you again. You are pregnant? Congratultions :hugs: how far along? It's hard to be excited after a mc. I'm 9+1 and took me a long time to feel happy. I feel better after having a scan but the fear never really goes away....got everything crossed for you. 

Sunshine I am glad for you it was bfn did DH collapse with relief ;)


----------



## Mmleo

Hey Smiler..I sh'd be 5w1d..I only tested 2 days ego..am not even sure I want to go for blood work..just in case it turns out like last time.

Congrats to u too Smiler.,did u check ur hcg?is so how much was it?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I'm not surprised you're worried :hugs: Have you seen a doc at all?

I didn't get any bloods done, it's not really something they do in the UK as standard. I just had to wait for a scan when I was 8+4 to check things were looking ok. I know it's scary but prob best to go along sooner rather than later so they can keep an eye on you considering your history. Also I saw your msg about feeling really really tired - you could be anaemic or something? They might check your iron for you x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow you two are both pregnant!!! So exciting! 

Mmleo no we haven't been preventing because I have never been fertile but my periods have returned since having Madison and are exactly 28 days so Dr warned me to be careful... No AF yet but really not too worried as I am still breastfeeding so maybe it is just delayed or something


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler u could be so right,I just remembered that I hv a history with anaemia...that alone will take me to c the doc tmoro or as soon as I can..I hve always taken pre-natal vitamins so I don't think I could be that bad..am really tired though...the kind where u really don't want to get off the couch at all..but again it feels exactly like it does when I ve just had an hcg shot...

Sunshine...u just made me laugh...u don't really think breast feeding will prevent pg?remember these things only appear when not expected...at least u sh'd avoid the fertile days...i still can't believe I got pg twice in 3 cycles...


----------



## Pixiemama

AF is due for me on the 24th, i had light spotting at the beginning of last week and i've had mild cramps ever since, 2 BFNs so far. I'm holding out for the 24th to test again, hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo haha! I know bf won't prevent pregnancy but I am sure hoping it did this month :haha: The Dr told me since I have two kids my body could be normal now so I will not be taking anymore chances! I have begged DH to have the surgery and get snipped but he said no way :nope: Hope all goes well at the Dr!


----------



## Mmleo

I hope bf does it for u this month..how late r u anyways?well...I do agree with ur dh...u might want another in a few yrs...then do the surgery to reverse it.i can imagine the look on my dh if I tried that....vice versa..And how r the kids sunshine?

Am being weird now or what?i don't even want to hold the iPad near my tummy..I went for blood check ystday and things are looking good so far..hcg was 12778 at 5w2d,started on progesterone pessaries,oestrogen,and dr want me to start hcg injections twice a week..


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo your levels sound really great to me :) And the doc is giving you all this stuff to help so FX it all does the trick. If you don't want the iPad near your tummy then don't put it there! I have no idea if it can do any damage or not but if you aren't comfortable doing it then it is ok to not do it :)

Sunshine any sign of AF??

Pixiemama good luck! x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well still no AF... I am going to give it a few more days and test again if I feel it is necessary. It is very common to have weird cycles after having a baby and breastfeeding on top of it because of what it does to your hormones. Plus I started taking those herbs so that may be causing a delay too. AF was due Tuesday.. Maybe my periods aren't going to come back normally haha.. Maybe I just had two normal ones and now I am going back into PCOS mode :( 

Mmleo your levels sound wonderful! I think mine were only around 5000 at that point. Is there a possibility it could be twins?? They say twins register higher HCG levels :) The kids are great by the way, thank you! They are growing like crazy!! 

Smiler, how are you feeling?? I am just so pleased that both of you fell pregnant together. That is so amazing and exciting!!


----------



## Mmleo

I'll find a new spot for the iPad I guess...and the numbers I do believe they are really good too,I didn't even get to 600 last time.Hoping this time it sticks

Smiler...r u not having blood done at all?and at 9 wks what are ur symptoms?

Sunshine..Hope af showed up by now..


----------



## Smiler82

Ah well FX for you Sunshine! Sounds reasonable to expect having a baby and breastfeeding to have thrown things out of whack...but still think next time you should use protection young lady :D

Mmleo no they don't do blood tests here, not for hcg anyway. I saw the midwife and she drew blood but that was to check things like iron levels, confirm blood type and to look for various infections. Symptoms have been tailing off already to be honest - which is nice to feel better but also worrying! I started feeling nauseated just over 5 weeks and my nose was running like crazy and really stuffy. Around 6-7 weeks I had some actual sickness but that's stopped. Occasionally I dry-heave now but not often. It's just if I let myself get too hungry I then feel like I need to vomit! Eating regularly is definitely helping. The one thing that has been consistent is the tiredness. I'm exhausted pretty much every day and have to nap and go to bed early. This week I've also started to get back pain, but I saw my chiropractor and he gave me a lovely massage and a great stretching exercise to do at home and that's helping.

The weird thing is my boobs are getting bigger but they don't hurt at all! Not even in the tiniest bit! I have to tell DH they do hurt sometimes though as he just can't keep his hands off and I get a bit fed up LOL xx


----------



## Mmleo

I do get u abt the bbs..ur poor dh bt again i wd do the same.lucky for me the dr says i shd actually stay off sex until she says so..I had bn looking forward to big boobs bt I don't c the changes yet.my nipples r killing me since like 10 dpo which was the 1st n only sign for me as it never happens to me.the appetite is a norm in the 2ww,so it was really hard for me to even start suspecting..

Do u find that some symptoms don't disappear bt become less n less?that worries me a little.,n I really didn't want to do as many visits as I did last time.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies, started spotting brown around lunch time! Woo hoo! I also wanted to let you know my boobs weren't sore at all with Lane. Maybe one or two times I can really remember noticing they were a tiny bit sore. Lane was a symptom free pregnancy but a rather complicated one. I had lots of bleeding and a tear in the placenta plus pre term labor at 22 weeks... It was long journey! Just rest assured that no symptoms aren't always a bad thing :) It can be quite normal! And yes protection from now on for me!!! HAHA


----------



## Smiler82

Woo hoo! Relieved for you Sunshine!! I bet DH was happy :D

Oh wow you really did go through the mill with Lane, Sunshine. How scary! I take it they were able to stop the early labour. How many weeks were you when he arrived in the end?

Mmleo I'm finding my symptoms are really up and down. I try to tell myself it is normal and ok. Plus certain symptoms started to disappear which worried us, but then a few days later we had a scan and everything was fine, so that made me feel better about symptoms coming and going. My sense of smell was a nightmare a few weeks ago; anything I didn't like the smell of made me gag. But now it's gone down a lot to just a bit annoying rather than gag-inducing. Nausea only hits when I've not eaten enough, rather than being there all the time. 

We have another scan on Thursday so really hoping everything is still looking ok.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler so excited about your scan! I am sure everything is perfect :) 

DH was very happy lol. He said no more unprotected sex! Lane was taken by c-section at 39 weeks. I was on meds for the remainder of the pregnancy to prevent my uterus from contracting. The only thing that saved the pregnancy until 39 weeks was lots of pelvic rest and the meds. It was so scary!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh at 22 weeks I was in the hospital overnight and they ran meds through an IV to stop contractions


----------



## Mmleo

That sounds like a difficult pregnancy sunshine...did u ever find out what caused the contractions so early?excited for ur af too...I guess the only option u hve is timing or condoms...am not sure abt the rest when bfeeding..

Hello Smiler..so excited for scan n am sure all will be perfect.i cant wait to hve mine,my doc wants me to go next week,i almost want to skip the seventh n go on the 8th week,then i ll be able to c more.
the symptoms r def on n off which I hv read is ok bt I managed to take another's hcg test on 2 days after the 1st n it had doubled which is good.abt the sens of smell,I hate everything I smell so far,my dh deodorants,parfume,my shower gels,my clothes...I hope it is temporally..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine gosh that does sound like a scary experience! Did you have to quit work and stay on complete bed rest?

Mmleo totally hear you re those kinds of smells! I could not STAND the smell of any kind of deodorants or cleaning products etc. Just having the washing out to dry was awful. Had to hold my nose when DH wanted a hug etc! Thankfully it is wearing off now but I still don't like a lot of those kinds of smells.

I was secretly pleased that the hospital mucked up and didn't get me in for a scan til 8 weeks. You can see more and also it is just nice to know that you're further along and things are looking ok. Is there any way you can push it back? That's great your hcg levels are coming back nice and high :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sounds like both pregnancies are going well! That's great girls!!

My contractions with Lane, they never really knew what caused them. He was a really big baby and all I can think is maybe it was alot for my uterus to handle so quickly since I had never been pregnant and probably the tear in the placenta may have contributed. I was on Procardia for the remainder of the pregnancy. Actually until 35 weeks because after that they wouldn't stop my labor. I lost my mucus plug at 38 weeks but he managed to hold out until 39 weeks. I was taken off work at 36 weeks. I had a desk job so it wasn't hard on me since I mainly sat but at my 36 week appt he was extremely low and I was dilated to a 2 so that's when she said no more work. 

Madison had her first jar food this week! She loved it! So far we have tried pears and sweet potatoes :)


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler..I can move the appointment to whenever but am not sure I trust myself to wait 2 more wks plus am on hcg injections to support,need to know that things are going well...I can't wait to be 12 wks..
Tmoro is ur scan,I hope all is well.when is ur due date by the way?are u going to find out the baby gender?

Hey sunshine...she had her 1st food and she loved it?!thats a good sign..when did u start telling Lane that ur expecting a baby?not sure when to start with my boy.??..


----------



## Smiler82

Hey guys

just got back from our scan and it was great :D Because we paid for a private one the equipment was much better than the local hospital and we had loads of time to see baby on screen :) We heard the heartbeat, which was just so cool. You can't hear it on the machines at the hospital. It was 165 which she said was great. We came back with 3 photos and a DVD, I'm so happy :happydance: It's starting to feel a little more real now. I think I have been holding back on getting attached in case something goes wrong but I'm feeling more confident now. Also I told her I was taking aspirin and she said it was a great idea, so that was nice to have the reassurance I'm doing the right thing.

Mmleo we can't decide about finding out the gender...I kind of do because I'm impatient but at the same time I like surprises! The last few days I've just been getting a feeling that it's a boy so I would like to know if my instincts are correct!

Aww I'm glad Madison is liking her first tastes of real food! Madison was born mid-August wasn't she? What is her birthday again? My EDD at the moment is August 19th. How strange to think this time last year you were about the stage that I am now Sunshine :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

August 19th was Madison's due date!!!! And her heartbeat was 163 at first scan :) So glad everything looked great!!! Yay!! :happydance:

Mmleo we started to explain it to Lane when I started showing :) He always asked mama why your belly big? So glad things are going good for you!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh my god that's crazy!!! Can't believe the dates are exactly the same! I know it's an old wives' tale but I was reading about baby heart rates and apparently if they're fast then they say it's a girl. So may have to rethink my instinctive feeling haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I don't want to discourage your girl frame of mind but Lane's first heartbeat was 168 :) So my two pregnancies didn't really follow the old wives tales but as I got further along Lane's dropped down to about 140. Madison's never got below 150 so there was a bit of a difference. But if I had to guess since you were so nauseated I am going to say girl :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha yeah I read a few ppl saying the old wives tale didn't work out for them :) It's just funny how in the last week or so I've just gotten the feeling it's a boy. So last night we decided we probably will find out the gender as I think it could be a bit weird to spend 9 months believing you're carrying a boy and then to give birth to a girl! DH thinks it's a girl too and I think he wants to be able to say "told you so" :D

How is your DH Sunshine, is he still doing loads of overtime?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello
Smiler am so glad u r finally getting to enjoy the pregnancy.other than the heart beat what else did u see?i ve bn thru this bt honestly I can remember..and what r u taking aspirin for?
Good u r going to find out the gender too,it isn't just being weird the whole nine months bt it is so difficult to shop when u don't know.most shops will hve gal n boy section..it was very hard to get non blue/pink...



I believe in old wives tales...even though we didn't check I knew I was having a boy...
Anyhow...bbs are still hurting,it feels less,I don't know if am just used to it all just paranoid?.?i can't wait to hve that scan...

I hve to say,sunshine..u r getting me all excited that I might be having a gal,.were ur pregnancies the same?other than the dificulties along the way?
coz all day long am working on how not to throw up..totally different from my boy'pg.I don't hve appetite...am usually a good eater n ate even more when I was pg with boy...I just hope things are good,boy or gal or both!lol


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :) It's funny because I feel a lot more confident but also a bit more scared...DH is the same because up until now we've not been letting ourselves get too emotional about this pregnancy but honestly I just fell in love with them after the scan I think if something were to happen now I would just totally fall apart :/ But I just try to remind myself that things are looking better and healthier than my other 2 so it must be a good sign :)

I self-prescribed the aspirin - I did a lot of reading and found that many women who are referred for tests after recurrent miscarriages get told to take it. My doc said she couldn't recommend me taking anything without having the tests done, but I'm not going to sit around waiting for a 3rd miscarriage. Aspirin thins your blood, and the thinking is that some women may have an issue with blood clotting too much, which then causes problems for the baby and they miscarry. It's totally safe to take it in pregnancy as you only take a low dose (75mg). My midwife and the sonographer on Thursday were both really enthusiastic about me taking it. So even tho my doc didn't want to recommend it I'm doing it anyway. 

I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick Mmleo! But hopefully it does mean it's a girl :) I know Sunshine said she was fine with Lane and sick as a dog with Madison :)


----------



## Mmleo

I think it is ur turn this time..pliz do enjoy it and prayers n fingers crossed all will be fine.have u told anyone yet??and honestly,being scared is part of the deal am afraid.everyday,every week...there is always something to worry abt..and I feel it is normal

At this stage how different are ur pregnancies??


----------



## Mmleo

Oh...and first thing tmoro..gonna get me baby aspirin as we call them,thx


----------



## Sunshine7125

With Lane I was not sick at all but extremely tired with him. Also with Lane I had lots of headaches and bloating. That all subsided around 10 weeks and then I really felt amazing besides the complications of course. I craved sweets with him too. Now Madison was a whole different story. Around 6 weeks I started getting very nauseated and couldn't hardly get up in the mornings. I was not as tired with her but I was still pretty tired. I craved spicy foods with her but if I ever ate just a little bit too much I would throw up. Oh and I had tons of heartburn with her later in the pregnancy but never did with Lane really. And they both had tons of hair!!! Another old wives' tale :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, DH hasn't had to work overtime in about 5 days so that is great! He was home for almost a week and started back last night on his normal shift. I hate when he works nights, I hate being here alone at night with the kids. I don't know why it bothers me but it does. Also my friend told me to try to apply for unemployment benefits because I had to quit my job to relocate due to his job changing. I applied and actually got approved! So starting this Wednesday I started getting unemployment pay from the state of Arkansas. I had no idea I could qualify since I quit but under my circumstances I got it!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there..well,nausea still coming and not going at all,good thing bbs are getting even bigger... To me that's a good sign,just 2days until I hve my 1st scan God I hope everything is going well.i don't want to eat anything at all,I can't stand my dh's perfumes....

So sunshine...any plans on what form is contraceptive u r going to use?and do hve to go thru some check up befor that?i hve bn thinking abt that bt of oz I don't want to jinx things...I can't even browse thru baby things for the same reason...I can't tell anyone yet..it is all tiring bt am v excited too.

How r u dealing with such smiler??maybe coz am not working right now...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Yay mmleo only two more days!!! I am sure everything will be wonderful!! 

We are just using condoms for now. We really don't have sex that often between him working and the kids haha!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Birth control pills increase my blood pressure for some reason so if I can avoid them I would like too :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh Sunshine that's great you're going to be getting some extra cash :) It sounds fair enough to me, they don't need to know you quit because of the kids rather than DH's job ;) How often does he have to work nights? I don't think I would like to be alone at night either. I'm getting better but when DH first started being away once a week or so for work I did a Home Alone-style booby trap up the stairs and slept with a baseball bat!!! I can imagine with kids there is just the extra pressure of coping with a sleepless night and then not having any help the next day because DH has to sleep. It must be tiring for everyone!

Mmleo I'm sorry you feel ill but I hope it's giving you some sort of reassurance :hugs: Do you mean how am I coping with work? Well I work for myself so it's been good that if I feel sick or need a nap I can just stop, then carry on working a bit later. But the illness in the first few weeks really sapped my energy and I couldn't do as many hours, so I fell behind and had to ask for an extension :/ Which I hate doing but it's better than not meeting the deadline. 

When is your scan Mmleo Tues or Weds?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hey girls, hope you are both feeling and doing well :) 

Smiler, DH works about one week worth of nights out of a month so it's not too bad. Depending on how the month falls sometimes it's 8-9 nights. He switches back and forth between nights and days. I don't think I could do that haha!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh and I finally started taking advantage of having this time off work and started working out about two weeks ago. I am working out everyday sometimes twice a day. I guess I am desperate to get this weight off :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello..I had a scan tday(Tuesday) and things are looking great!Am sooo happy,bt still can't tell anyone yet..heart beat is 133 and she says it is good...I dont know why I was expecting in 150s...and and measures 1cm....

I forgot how great it feels to hear a heartbeat...I couldn't stop the tears..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo!! That is fantastic news I'm so happy for you :happydance: I never heard a heartbeat before until we paid for a private scan and it is so exciting isn't it :) 133 sounds good to me for 7 weeks. I read that when a baby's heart first starts beating at about 5 weeks, it is only 80-85 then week on week it increases by a few beats per minute. So it sounds great :)

Sunshine that's fab about the working out, good for you :) What kind of stuff are you doing? I'm hoping to get back into light exercise once past 12 weeks so hopefully won't gain too much, but I just know I'm going to be one of those ladies whose backsides just grow and grow and grow no matter what I do :D


----------



## Mmleo

The last time I worked out was beginning of jan,it feels like months ago..,lol,we went skiing for a week,it was great,did it without knowing I was pg ofcoz...at some point I really couldn't do anything n I blamed it on the hard work...
I think I'll just swim after week 13,right now am just gaining even though I don't eat as much as I did my son.

How much wait did u put un Sunshine?work out twice a day?wow!Good for u!
I was talking to a lady at the clinic n she tells me she put on 30kgs when pg with her twins!!that's a lot isn't it?

Smiler-what I meant earlier was coz I took some days off work,I find myself thinking a lot abt the situation..I almost want to start shopping bt I can't coz it is still way too early,can't tell my friends before wk 12,dh n I can't really get excited n discuss things...maybe I sh'd just go back to work n do v little..

I was wondering how u r coping with all that bt I guess u answered..work keeps u busy..


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo yeah I do find having work to do keeps my mind off it to a certain extent. I have got my scan pics next to my laptop tho :) Sometimes it helps me to stop thinking about the symptoms too, if they're only mild and annoying then work can take my mind off it. But if they're bad not much helps!

I have no desire to go shopping yet! I'm a bit bewildered by all the choices re buggies and stuff but also I kind of feel like it's bad luck to get stuff too early. I think we're just going to get the bare minimum when I'm in the 3rd tri and just keep it tucked away somewhere just in case. Then once we're home and we know everything is ok we'll get a few more bits and pieces. But hopefully we'll get lots of presents haha ;)7

Sunshine did you hear back about that job yet? x


----------



## Mmleo

I like the idea of shopping in the third trimester!honestly that's how things should be done..but we live in a a country where u can't really buy what u want when u want it...so we actually hve to plan a trip for that..

Besides shopping...I hve always believed telling p'ple what could be good news before is confirmed is most def a noo no..Bad luck!things hve turned around many times...don't know if it makes sens..

Ladies...what r ur thought on travelling by air in the first trimester?also I forgot to mention that dr put me off sex for a while...what abt u Smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I don't know about flying in the 1st tri. I did post a thread asking that once because I was going to be going away with friends whilst DH and I were ttc and was worried about doing the trip if I was pregnant. I got such different replies so I don't know! I would speak to your doc about it if I were you.

We're not having sex at the moment either! DH is being a champ and taking it very well tho he is so frustrated, bless him :) I'm just a bit scared to at the moment but once we get the ok at the 12 week scan I would like to try. I'm aware that sex can irritate your cervix and give you a bleed, which at the moment would freak me out. But if we see everything is fine on the scan I would prob be a bit calmer about it.

Yeah this time we've not told people as early as we did before. I told people really early with the other 2. My sister also told us really early and she was fine so I naively thought I would be too :( I'm looking forward to telling people about it but I'm not going to make a big song and dance about it. No scan photos on facebook for me!


----------



## Mmleo

P'ple do scan photos on fb?lol....
I forgot to ask my dr bt I think I know what she wd say anyway...coz of how things went last time we really don't want any risk..the trip wasn't that important anyway.She told me to go home and rest,and take a holiday from everything..

When I say telling p'ple I mean family,n just a few friends..the others will see me with a big tummy!i can't wait for that time to arrive.last time I also told my friend when I wasnt even 5wk..n c what happened!

Am really praying for this one..

R u showing yet?i want to start guessing for u if gal or boy..


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah us too, will just be family at first. We have got friends coming to visit when I'll be around 18-19 weeks so am just going to wait and they can see for themselves :) 

Haha no I'm not showing yet :) Well, not properly. DH keeps rubbing my tummy and says he can feel it changing. I suppose it is, but right now to me it feels like it does when AF is about to arrive. But you would never tell by looking at me. I can't wait to have a little bump :)


----------



## Mmleo

I think I can feel mine change too...and it quite impossible/unconfortable to tuck in which makes me look pg..am sure others can't see that.

Tday I managed to go into the kitchen n make some food n eat it...which was i couldn't do..I hope things are ok.morning sickness can't just disappear like that...can they?

R u almost on wk12?i think u Rilke 4 wks ahead of me...lucky u.R u having a scan then too?

Sunshine-how r u doing?kids ok?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah ms can totally do that. I felt awful for ages then one day,I was like, I MUST eat! Ate loads, nearly twice as much as DH :)

Yeah have a scan on weds I will be 12+2. Looking forward to it but scared too :S


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! Been a busy week :) Smiler I didn't get the job :( but I am thankful to be bringing some extra money in. Sounds like things are going great with both pregnancies! Madison is sick again. Just got back from the Dr. She has a cold and both ears are infected. Poor baby stays sick. 133 heartbeat is perfect for how far along you are!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi sunshine:hi: sorryu didn't get the job,I didnt even know u decided to go back to work..I missed that.and sorry ur lito Madison isn't well,unfortunately that happens a lot with young ones.hope she gets better.

Smiler u r so close to 12wks,we pray and hope everything is fine..

It looks like morning sickness is fading,I still hate the smell of everything,I hve to buy new deodorant every chance I get,DH doesn't wear his anymore..bless him.I still hve to suck on a lemon all day long,helps with the weird taste..

Does anyone know why my hands are peeling?forgot to ask my dr..could it be that I don't drink as much water?i hate the taste now,used to be my fav thing..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I'm so sorry you didn't get the job :( Are you going to keep looking or just leave it for a while now? How is Madison doing? Infected ears sounds very painful, poor little thing :hugs: I hope she is on the road to recovery!

Mmleo omg how do you stand to suck on lemons :) But if it makes you feel better then fair enough! I hope your smell issue goes away soon, mine has faded a lot now but certain things still get me. I think for me it started to fade around 9-10 weeks so hopefully not too much longer for you! How has your sickness been, has it come back? I hadn't been sick for ages then Friday I woke up and had to dash to the loo, so weird.

I had a really funny turn this morning, I was doing the washing up then suddenly felt really hot and out of breath and a bit dizzy. I had to go and sit with my head between my legs and I was sweating for no reason at all. It passed after a few minutes but it freaked me out a little bit I honestly thought I was going to faint! That's never happened before :wacko:

So I am 12 weeks today :) Happy but scared. Scan is at 9:10am on Weds and so scared of getting in there and finding there's something wrong with the baby, or no heartbeat :( I just want everything to be ok so badly. We are hoping to be able to share the news after the scan, I just really want to tell people and be happy!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo I forgot to say I don't know anything about the peeling hands but I was just surfing and came across a thread where quite a few ladies are experiencing the same thing so I guess it's just those pesky hormones again :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hey there!i totally feel u abt the scan..think positive,I really think it helps.also if u hve the symptoms it is almost 100% sure things are still going great..I can't wait to hear the good news on wed.r u going to tell p'ple right away?
Sorry abt what happened to u..it feels like maybe u were pushing urself too hard or were hungry?

The sickness is there,not as bad as bfore,the smells are still as bad coffee is the worst right now,I hve to leave the pot outside!i hve to train my boy to us the toilet coz I can't deal with potty anymore!the best part other than the lito bean...is my boobs!the're getting huge!lol

Am so happy for ur 12wks!congs..may all stay well!


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee hurrah for big boobs :D

Well all I'd done this morning was eat, shower, stick on some laundry and do the washing up so not exactly herculean tasks :) But yeah it felt like I was doing too much. I guess you just have to listen to your body and do what it needs.

Good luck with the toilet training!! How old is your boy now? I think is good to get it done now, my sis left it really late with my niece as she couldn't be bothered when she was pregnant, then found herself with a newborn and a trying to train a toddler. Was hard work for her!

Yeah, our parents already know, but if we get the OK on weds then will start to tell the rest of the family. I'm really looking forward to telling everyone, just hope everything is ok x


----------



## Mmleo

That could more than u think..my boy is 2n 8 months,and most days all I do is go n pick him up from school and after that am exhausted..and I just hve to rest!

How many scans hve u had by the way?am tempted to go for another one bfore 12wk..i hope I can wait,coz it'll feel like a waste of money if I go at 10wks the go back two wks later...unless I go at 10wks then 13!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I guess I'm just a little surprised at how much rest I've been needing (and I just woke up from a nap haha). I thought it could just be me wussing out because I work at home and can sleep whenever I want to. With my other 2 pregnancies I was tired but not this tired, and I managed a huge commute to and from work, on top of an 8 hour day. Do not know how I did it!!

I've had 2 scans already. They gave me a reassurance scan when I was 8+4 (should've been earlier but Christmas got in the way!) then we paid for a private scan when I was 10+3. On Weds I'll be 12+2 so basically exactly 2 weeks since my last scan, but it really does not feel like it. Our private scan feels like it was a million years ago!


----------



## Mmleo

I will def go for the 10 or 11wks the 2-3wks later...but again I I happen to c my tummy growing maybe I'll just wait until 12.right now I keep touching n c If I can feel anything..bt I guess it is way too early.
Do u feel anything at all?by touching?glad u could hve ur naps.am trying to enjoy my last days of sleeping on the stomach,I won't be able to...soon

I am a living proof of how different pregnancies can be...with my son..didn't get sick or tired.,ate all I could find,I could still drive,dance and entertain at 8 months..I has the most beautiful skin too and this time am actually breaking out..!


----------



## Smiler82

Wow you can see your tummy growing already? I can't really tell, I've always had a bit of a flab bump beneath my belly button that just will never go away no matter how healthy I eat or how much exercise I do :D So to me when I feel my tummy it just feels like fat :) DH says he can see a difference but I can't. I don't look at myself in the mirror that much though so that's probably why. 

Someone told me that their doctor said the more pregnancies you have, the worse you feel each time. I don't know how true that is generally but seems to be right for us three :D


----------



## Mmleo

:hi:
What I meant was if I can c my tummy growing,there would be no reason to go for a 10wk scan..but I can I actually feel something in there,it is a bit harder when I am on my back.

I also was doing a lot of reading last nite and it is true that we show sooner the more pregnancies bt some say it is the bloating more than anything else and I agree..and if that's the case I am so bloated!i look abt 4 months!

Good luck with ur scan tday lady..!i hope all goes well,can't wait to hear all abt it.x


----------



## Smiler82

Scan went great! PHEW!

Can't believe the difference between the 10 and 12 week scans. Baby has gone from 36mm to 59mm which isn't quite double but the development is so crazy I can't believe it! S/he was jumping around a little bit and put their arm up for a little wave at one point :)

I just told my sister and she was so happy for us it was really sweet. My mum is going to be telling her sisters when she sees them later and I just texted my brother, and emailed the scan pics to the family. Not sure exactly when we're going to start telling friends, but it is just so nice to start rolling out the news. 

Maybe next week I will be brave and put a ticker in my siggie instead of the link to my ov chart haha :)

Aww hope your bloat goes down! Can be so uncomfortable x


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhhh am sooo happy!:happydance:i can totally c that in my head now..wow..it sounds like u just told the whole family!!so so happy for u!did ug et some sleep at all last nite?i don't know if I would on the day bfore..what did u see at week 10?
Congrats again :hugs:

Put the ticker that shows the development of the baby..I will do that when am past wk 12..


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo! Ha no I did not get much sleep last night...but then I've not been sleeping well the last week or so, I really need to start doing some exercise now I know things are ok. The last few days I had horrid dreams about bleeding which freaked me out :( I felt sick this morning but not sure if that was nerves or MS. DH and I both just tried to mentally prepare ourselves for bad news which I know isn't very positive but letting yourself believe the best then find out the worst is hard :/

At 10 weeks they def look like babies, but they're still quite out of proportion so the head was quite large and still had a touch of the 'alien' about it haha :) Today the head is still bigger than the body but it's all starting to even out more, and we could really see the profile and just looks more like a baby. The legs are longer and bent at the knee now, whereas at 10 wks they were still small enough to just be floating around freely :)

Yes, that's the ticker I want...not sure how you find them and add them to your siggie though? Am going to wait til am def in the 2nd tri too, which FX will be Monday x


----------



## Mmleo

Sorry I went straight to sleep!oh how I enjoyed my nap!Well,will just pray that I hve enough patience to wait till after wk 12.

U find someone who hs the ticker u like,click on it,that takes u straight to the base n fill in ur details,and there sh'd be options on how to copy it as ur signature..hope that helps


----------



## Smiler82

Haha hope you enjoyed your nap I'm sure you needed it :) What with all the excitement of the scan yesterday and telling family I didn't get around to doing any work and ended up just going back to bed :D

Ah right, that makes sense about the ticker, thanks :)

Sunshine.....you ok? Gone awfully quiet the last few days, hope everything is alright xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

So sorry girls! Been missing lately. My son has been sick and we have been in the process of getting new furniture. And this weekend my mom and stepdad came in and we went shopping all weekend. It was nice to get out of the house. Sounds like both pregnancies are still going great!! So glad your scan went well Smiler! Sounds like one healthy sticky bean!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Nice to hear from you Sunshine :) Sorry Lane has now been sick too! Same thing as Madison? Did you get some nice furniture?

I have been cramping a bit today...I know it's normal but it still freaks me out! It must be a growth spurt or something but it's so unnerving x


----------



## Mmleo

Sorry abt Lane sunshine.hope he gets better..and Madison's ear infection?hope she is better too.

Smiler..sorry u r cramping..r u better now?am sure it is the normal changes..


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I'm ok thanks Mmleo :) I don't like it but I suppose we have to put up with it?! Also I've had a lot of work on today so just been sat at my desk for the last 6 hours so prob not helping!

How are you?


----------



## Mmleo

Am fine thx,finally got up n went to do my hair.,and looking forward to a really long deep sleep tnite.

Glad u r ok too.maybe u sh'd take breaks.,we don't want any cramping(just in case that caused them)

Gd nite


----------



## Sunshine7125

It appears Lane has a cold like Madison had. His was not as severe because Madison had double ear infections but Lane had tubes put in his ears so he doesn't really get ear infections anymore. Smiler, the cramping is totally normal :) It always worried me too. Mmleo when is your scan or did you already have it? I need to go back and read all that I missed haha :) I don't know if you can see the same ads as me when you load babyandbump but have you seen the one for the Brazil Butt Lift? That is the workout I am doing! So ironic it is advertised on here lol.


----------



## Mmleo

Butt lift sounds wow!let mr log out n in gain n c the advert..I was doing lots of squats too,am not sure if that's safe right now though..

Will dedicate tday to googling abt work out during pregnancy!


----------



## Smiler82

Hahahahaha brazilian butt lift :D Amazing! That is the scarily-clever internet, whatever you google or look up, any site with ads tailor the ads to what you've been searching. At the moment, my banner is showing ads for log cabins because I was looking to see how much it costs to get a log cabin in your garden as an office :D

That's good news Lane wasn't too sick but must've been a really hectic week for you Sunshine!

Mmleo I don't think you should be doing squats :/ DH used to be a personal trainer, and when I was pg before and actually bothering to exercise, he told me to stop. I think you're not meant to do ab crunches either. I'm going to find a pregnancy exercise DVD because the prenatal class I was going to join has shut down :(

Thanks Sunshine, it's nice to know from someone who's experienced pregnancy fully that cramping is ok! It was bothering me a bit this morning too but I'm keeping calm :D It's a good sign baby is growing I guess.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!how hv u bn?God Smiler I wish I was u right now..I cant wait to be 12wks..it seems like time doesn't move at all!How r the symptoms coming for u?

2 days ago it felt like my boobs arent as sore..it worried me a litle,but again even though the nausea isn't as bad,I get sick I think on a daily basis for almost a week..that reassures me.

Right now I need to google the foods that doesn't cause any gas(TMI)..coz it is bad!

How r ur babies sunshine?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo I feel for you! Time crawled for me too. Am 13 weeks today, not sure if that puts me in the 2nd tri or not. Different websites say different things - 12, 13 and 14 all being disputed! What did you ladies do?

Well I thought my symptoms had gone but I was quite sick this morning. Partly because I didn't eat properly yesterday and when I get too hungry I gag. It's now 5pm and I've basically been in bed all day as I've not been sleeping too well and also had some shocking neck and back pain. I don't like doing it but I just had to take some paracetemol. I know it's ok to take but I still feel bad doing it. Thankfully I have the chiropractor this week so FX he can help me.

Mmleo my boobs haven't hurt at all this entire pregnancy! I get the occasional twinge but they're not constantly sore. Sorry you are still sick but it is reassuring isn't it :D

Sunshine how's everything with you?


----------



## Mmleo

Hi..wow!13 wks already?doing well Smiler..whenever I get confused by the the trimester..I go by the months(3months from LMP)personally I think at 12wks is still too early.either way 13wk....yay!!!

Sorry abt ur neck n back..did paracetamol help?and pliz don't go hungry..at the moment I don't like any food but I do my best to eat something..

I still think I'll go for another scan soon,maybe mid next week...I feel like I need to know.

Sunshine,I really hope the kids are feeling better..x


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Mmleo :) Thankfully today the neck and back seem to be a lot better. Yeah I always make sure I eat, just Sunday was a funny day because FIL cooked a big Sunday lunch that really filled me up so I couldn't eat anything for the rest of the day, and just had toast at about 7pm that evening. I knew I would be sick the next day because if I eat that early and not very much, by the time I wake up I've gone 11 or 12 hours with no food and it just totally mucks me up!

I think going for a scan is a good idea if you can get an appointment. It helped me to stay calm before the 12 week one, though in the days running up to it I was still nervous. But it was good to feel more confident overall :)

Yeah I think I'll count Monday as the start of the 2nd tri. I still feel like I'm too early to go into it!


----------



## Mmleo

Hey...I almost didn't recognise u with ur new ticker..was wondering which page am on..nice one!It is nice to c how big ur baby will be each week.

The hospital I go to(i think most private ones)I dont hve to book way in advance,I don't even hve before,I just walk in n pay.I have two options the cheaper one,I hve to hve a full blader...I hate that but I think that's where I will go.

Can u feel anything when u touch ur stomach yet?


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee :) I really like my ticker...was too nervous to put one up before now but it's really nice to have it :)

That's good you can just walk in and pay! If that option was here I would be there every week probably, lol. I don't mind the full bladder ones...what's the other option, a vaginal one? I don't like those very much!

Hm still not really sure what I can feel, which I know sounds so stupid. DH says my tummy is getting firmer and is definitely a bump rather than bloat or fat :D But to me it just feels more like the water retention/bloat I get around the time of AF so still don't think it's a bump :) However my clothes are starting to get uncomfortable so I might be heading towards belly bands already as I can't wear my jeans anymore :(


----------



## Mmleo

Both options can be vaginal or abdominal,the difference is the cheaper one is the old fashioned when the other is so high tech it is almost like an operation room and it is almost 4times more expensive.But she can see everything in there..she is so good too.I only see her when I have an appt with the dr.

Ur dh is probably right,it becomes firmer.the reason I can feel something I guess is coz I am so used to self examine as I hve a history of cysts...large ones too.,I could always tell when something Is up....

If u Go on ur back,am sure u'll feel something...I guess I just like poking myself!lol


----------



## Mmleo

Does the page look different to u too or is it something I did?


----------



## Smiler82

Page looks fine to me! What did you do??

Did you decide about which scan to get?


----------



## Mmleo

I hve come for the cheaper one,am just here waiting..a little prayer for me pliz.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Ladies! Looks like things are still coming along nicely! Smiler so happy to see you approaching that 14 week mark!! So awesome! And Mmleo already almost 10 weeks. Time sure does fly! My hubby and I booked a trip this weekend. We are going overnight to Shreveport, LA. I am so excited but so scared at the same time as I have never left Madison before for longer than a few hours! Can't believe she will be 6 months old on Friday!


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck Mmleo :hugs: Any news yet?

Oh a trip away will be lovely Sunshine! You guys definitely deserve a little private time what with all the overtime DH has been doing and you having your hands full with poorly kids :( I'm sure Madison will be totally fine, who is looking after the kids for you?

Looking forward to Monday but also kind of dreading it!! We were undecided on when to tell friends, but today we decided once I was def in the 2nd tri (still not sure if I am or not yet?!) we would start telling friends. For some reason I'm a bit nervous about it! I think part of me quite likes having not many people know. Usually people want to shout it from the roof tops but this time I'm happy with hardly anyone knowing. I think part is just still nerves and silly superstition that something will go wrong once we start telling people :/


----------



## Mmleo

Hello sunshine!glad u've bn well.A trip for just two of u sounds really good!i'd love one of those but just for me...!Madisson is 6months already?time does fly!hoping there doing better ofcoz.Who is babysitting for u when u r away?

How r u Smiler?

Scan went well,I heard the heart n saw it too.The lady had no idea what she was doing,no wonder it is cheap..I could tell she new to the whole thing.,but at least my bean is doing good and measuring bigger too but again I can really be so sure.Now I can relax for another 3wks.
Msickness still there,still no appetite,still just want to stay on the couch.i hate the smell of our house,especially our bedroom..hope things get better.


----------



## Smiler82

Hurrah! I'm so pleased everything went well at your scan Mmleo :) Shame she didn't quite know what she was doing, but hearing the hb is just great isn't it :)

OMG you are the same as me, I hate the smell of our house too! If it's not the smell of the laundry driving me mad, it's just the general house 'smell'. I swear DH smells of it too and I don't like it :wacko:

Apart from that though I'm fine thanks :) Had a lovely energy spurt yesterday that I hoped would last but it didn't, haha. Had to nap again today but generally feeling so much better. Went shopping today and got myself some comfy jeans and a pretty, loose dress that'll see me through for a few weeks. Seeing my sister soon, hoping she has an old belly band I can borrow so I can get back into my skinny jeans too :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

So glad your scan went well Mmleo! You and Smiler both deserve this so much! Happy and healthy beans yay!!! My mother in law and father in law are coming from Arkansas to see the kids and are keeping them for us. They will be here in a few hours. I am so excited to finally be getting a break and a few "adult" drinks!! :) I just wish I could fit into my old clothes. I am having to go buy a shirt and pants because I can't get these last 15 pounds off my butt! Haha :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw I hope you have a great weekend Sunshine, enjoy the drinks! You've done so great with the weight loss don't stress about the last few pounds they will go I.m sure xx


----------



## Mmleo

Hi..how is everyone doing?for some reason a whole day went by without counting days as usual..guess am getting a bit relaxed..and I think my bbs are less sore again...it happens right???

Similer..only a few days to 14 wks!!lucky lucky u..r u telling any more friends?and is ur family calling every day checking on u since u told them?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh it's good when you get past the 'counting every single day' stage! I just count every Monday now - the weekend seems to go a little slowly but it's so much better not thinking about it every day :) Yeah of course, symptoms come and go! My boobs have not been sore at all this pregnancy. How are you feeling today Mmleo?

Yep, 14 weeks today! Can't believe this is really happening. Ha no people don't call me every day, but my mum does text me a few more times a week than she used to :) We were down visiting my family this weekend, was really nice. It's making me think that I'd really like to move closer to them .... not sure what DH will think but I'd like to talk about it. I suppose it's just me getting a bit scared, but it would be nice ot be closer to have the extra support. We have plenty of friends where we live, but they all have full time jobs and/or kids of their own. Plus DH is away a lot for work, I'd be on my own a lot. I don't know. It's more expensive where my family lives so it'd be hard. Oh, I don't know! Sigh!

Ha yeah I am noticing a little bump now. I got some balm to rub on my tummy for stretch marks and used it the first time this morning. For some reason i've been avoiding really looking at my belly, but today I was like, oh yeah! You are getting bigger! I still don't really feel 100% pregnant though, like I'm still waiting for something to go wrong :wacko: I think I'll feel better when I have a proper, obvious bump. Yeah we agreed we'd tell friends once I reach the 2nd tri, which is today! But I'm quite nervous about it. I quite like it being a bit of a secret. So silly, you're meant to want to shout it from the roof tops aren't you?! :wacko:

Anyway sorry this is a v self-indulgent post. Just lots on my mind this morning! Hope you are both doing well, Sunshine I hope you and DH had a fantastic night away together :) xx


----------



## Mmleo

Hey u...first of all,u' ll always be scared of what might happen,what might go wrong..I think what u r feeling is pretty normal,start enjoying ur little bump pliz..soon u'll be too tired to enjoy.start taking photos,show it off!lol
U can still keep it a secret for as long as u want bt I guess it all depends on the relationship u hve with ur friends.honestly am planning to tell v few p'ple,at abt 13-14wks we r going to tell my inlaws,maybe two wks later God willing I ll hve to call a few of my closest friends and mr's and tell them and that's it!

Are u planning to keep working after the baby?it does make sense to hve ur family. Closer if it is doable..talk to ur dh,u'll probably come up with something.and bfore I forget Congrats on the 14wks n a little bump!happy for u!do u pray Smiler?

Tday symptoms still not as bad,bloating gone down,I can eat as long as the food isn't prepared at home!!this is going to be a v expensive pregnancy..lol
My friend tells me my bbs are still big I think am just used to the size now..bt am still exhausted,I spend most of my days o the couch..

And I read that one f the reasons the symptoms come n go is coz at around wk 8-12,the placenta takes over the duties tha ur body was doing and by then hormones are balanced!if that's so....yeeeee!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls :) We had a great trip. It was so nice to have the break! Of course I called every 5 minutes to check on the kiddos haha! I wanted to tell you both that I used Bio Oil for my stretch marks and all during and after pregnancy. It is expensive but it was totally worth it! Hope you are both doing well!


----------



## Smiler82

Interesting!! My sister said she hated Bio Oil. I was planning on buying it before she said that, and now you say the opposite haha. I guess different things work for different people. But she gave me a tub of cream that she hadn't finished and still said "it did bugger all for me but you can try it" :D Thanks, sis!

Glad you had a great trip Sunshine :) Did you do anything special, like a nice meal out or anything?

Mmleo how are you feeling? Yes I heard that about the placenta too :) At my 10 week scan she was able to see it was in the right place and all working properly. Are you going for a scan soon? How are the boobs doing??? I ended up getting a maternity bra at about 12 weeks. So much more comfortable :)

Well I bit the bullet yesterday and just sent an email out to friends telling them. I thought I was probably making a bigger deal out of it than I needed to, and actually everyone replied almost immediately saying congrats and how happy they are for us etc, so was really nice :)

Also I spoke to DH about moving closer to my family and he wasn't keen :( At the mo our parents are equal distances away, just in opposite directions. He thinks it's fairer to stay that way, but my argument is he does so much driving during the week, wouldn't it be better for me to be able to see my family whilst he's at work, then we have weekends at home and no driving for him, and then just once a month we go to his parents. They can come and see us whenever they like as well. But he says they're not getting any younger , but neither are mine!! I don't know, guess this conversation will go on for a while yet...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hope you are both doing well :) We ended up going to a nice restaurant and eating crab legs! It was so good but I ate like a pig! The Bio Oil really minimized my stretch marks or atleast I felt it did haha! I also used a cream and some days mixed them together. The trick is just to make sure your tummy never gets really dry and that is why the Bio Oil seemed to do the trick :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there...it is amazing how It seems time goes so fast when I look at ur ticker Smiler..but mine,I don't even like to look at it..coz it really doesn't seem to move..!
Well,am doing better,m/sickness not as bad anymore,bloating is almost all gone bt am still tired a lot,smells I still stay away from all/most of them.bbs are big again and they r starting to itch a lot,I hve to oil them like twice a day..I got some odourless oil( meant for massage) and using it all over the body...it help.

Bio oil is the best of the best,it is a shame I still can't take the smell,I hve some I guess I ll just wait a few more wks when am better.the other good one is palmers coconut oil/cream,v good too!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am glad your symptoms are getting better Mmleo. I was lucky with Madison. My sickness subsided by 9 weeks. My husband has already made reference to wanting another baby but I honestly think I am done. Two is alot of work :) It won't be too long until you are able to find out the sex of the baby!!! Any idea on what either of you think you are having???


----------



## Smiler82

Crab! YUM! I'm not a big fish fan, but seafood is soooo tasty :) Glad you enjoyed it :D

Great tip re keeping the skin moist, thanks SUnshine :) The stuff my sister gave me keeps my skin soft all day, so who knows, maybe it will do the trick. Think I'll stick with it for now since it was free but when am bigger will splash out on Bio Oil.

Hahahaha what did your DH say?What did you say back?? :D

Mmleo I know what you mean, I look at other ppl's tickers and think time is flying for them but not me, is frustrating eh! How are your symptoms this week? Glad you've been feeling a little better but beware them coming back! Yesterday I felt sick all day, and so tired too. Getting bored of it now. But 2 of my friends were telling me how once they got to 16 weeks they felt "invincible" so I really hope that happens for us :D

We will hopefully be able to find out the gender at the 20 week scan, which is 10th April. I kept umming and ahhing about it but decided I want to know. DH wants to know too. I really can't figure out what I think...had a strong inkling in the early days it was a boy, but now I'm not so certain!

We were in town yesterday and I said, why don't we have a quick look at baby stuff to get an idea of prices. DH said I was panicking and shouldn't be worrying about all this stuff, but we went in anyway and once we started looking at all the nursery things, prams, etc his jaw just fell open and he was literally speechless hahaha :rofl: When he finally spoke he was like, "oh god there's so much to think about! We've got so much to do!" He was pretty quiet on the way home and then just went "oh, we're really having a baby aren't we?!" Tee hee :haha:


----------



## Mmleo

Come to think of it...I think the important thing is to keep skin moisturised really,I might not matter much which product...I know bio oil is good for existing stretch marks.

For the past few days,it seems I can't eat anything I the morning,but I end up having like two lunches and no diner,and I drink like 2L of ginger tea everyday,mainly coz I don't like plain water anymore.and am eating chicken everyday!

Did any of u have itchy bbs?mine r killing me...it is so new,didn't hve it with my son and I believe am getting stretch marks too,don't really know what to do,oiling doesn't seem to help anymore.

Yeee for the 10th apr scan Smiler!i think I can find out as soon as 12 wks bt I don't want to yet,we pray all is well,enjoy it for sometime then check...I could actually do it at the same time as u Smiler..that wd be fun!I sh'd be abt 16 wks then?i know coz u r 4 wks more than me..

Did u n DH talk abt how many kids u wanted Sunshine?3 is actually not a bad number bt I think I'll stick to 2!we travel a lot,it can't be easy with more than 2 kids really..


----------



## Sunshine7125

He argued with me lol he said he thought having 3 kids would be ideal. The thought has crossed my mind but I just don't think our finances will allow for 3 kids right now :) I still use the Bio Oil daily. I did get stretch marks from both kids but I feel like the Bio Oil and the cream I used helped reduce them. I started tanning last week which I swore I wouldn't do because I worry about skin cancer but it does seem to make the stretch marks less noticeable. I hope you both are feeling well!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh dear sorry you guys had a bit of a barney :wacko: Maybe he should've waited a little while longer for this conversation, Madison is only what, 7 months old?!

If you're wearing suncream and don't tan too often then you should be fine Sunshine...or is there a history of skin cancer in your family? I always think how bad we used to be, back before we really knew about that kind of thing. SIL used to cover herself in oil!!!!!!

I am so upset about the whole stretch mark thing haha. I always thought all the creams etc you see advertised genuinely stop them from appearing. But now I'm preg, every SINGLE person I know with kids has said you can't do much other than damage limitation :D


----------



## Mmleo

Hey smiler,u know not everyone gets stretch marks,u might be ok.If u dont hve any..preventing is definitely better.How is the bump coming up?

Everyone in my DH's family has 3 kids,I automatically thought we'll hve 3 too but after a super active boy we hve am terrified of having more like him...bt I actually used to think I wanted more...like 4-5 lol

I do agree with u (somehow) Sunshine,it seems a bit early to discuss another baby...but again considering we aren't the most fertile ladies...maybe not too early.So far how are things changed with two kids?are u managing?house work and all?

Am turning 35 this yr,I hope and pray this pregnancy goes well,.and two babies will be more than a blessing.i made 11wks tday and I really hate this negative feeling,what if baby isn't ok,what if it stopped growing...so many what ifs...I do feel the thing in my tummy getting bigger bt again it could be the hormones am taking.

Bad/negative question coming up ladies..Does anyone knows what happens if the baby stopped growing?does the uterus stop too?in my case I won't even bleed cos am on progesterone...any ideas?let me google too


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo :hugs: :hugs: I know that negative feeling and it's hard not to have it. But please try to let some positive thoughts in every now and again too :) I totally understand the need to know what would happen if the worst were to take place and am not going to tell you to NOT think about it because I do too. But if we can balance out the bad thoughts with some good ones then all the better :)

Re uterus growing I think that's a great sign everything is still fine. I'm not a doctor obviously, but I can't see why it would keep getting bigger if things had gone wrong with the baby. What hormones are you on other than progesterone?

Ah I used to think I wanted 4 too!! I am one of 3 and hated being the middle child. So I always said 4 was fairer. But now I think 2 is just as fair, lol.

I am starting to believe my belly is showing a baby bump and not just flab :D I tried my swimming costume on this morning and I can def see it. People at the pool will prob think I'm just a chubber, but I know what it is :) Have got the midwife on Monday, bit nervous about it. She should be using a doppler so that makes me a little nervous....but am going to think positive thoughts ;)

xx


----------



## Mmleo

Am sure ur bump is showing already..and who care what they think of u in ur swimming costume?soon they'll c the truth..it is bait tricky around this time coz it just seems like one hs abig belly.now days it doesn't matter how litle I eat,my stomach just blows up!

I am on progesterone and oestrogen,I had my last hcg injection last week,am not sure I want to hve more.will c the doc next thursday,unless she says I do more,then yeah...

Am thinking of doing a scan before 12 wks but I don't c what good it'll do really,it is only a few days away..

I just told one of my friends that am pg only coz she told me first...she is abt 6wks.I really didn't want to tell anyone bt now I can't take it back..plus she one of the good ones...

Honestly am positive most of the time,I just hate that I can't get super excited n enjoy the whole thing..are u working out yet Smiler?and thanks a lot for the post,I feel better x:hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I feel that way too, would be great to be really excited but you just can't. I'm hoping that when I start to feel the baby move that'll change. But I keep setting myself these markers for when I'll start to relax and each time I move past one, I don't relax! :wacko:

Do you think the HCG injections have been making your symptoms worse? I didn't realise you were on them. Hopefully it's just a 1st tri thing, unless doc says otherwise of course.

Really enjoyed swimming yesterday, though could barely walk for the rest of the day! Dno't know why, I only did 20 mins in the slow lane. Prob just the shock of exercise after 3 months of none! Feel better today though. I've noticed I keep trying to hold my belly in! I catch myself breathing in and trying to hold it, and then I'm just like, durr you're pregnant, you can have a round tummy!! :D


----------



## Mmleo

:hi:Hello there,so I wake up this morning feeling happy/e energetic,wanting to redecorate my son's room,or just do something fun..maybe it is true what they say abt chocolate(makes u happy)!or coz I made a plan to go visit my grand ma(reason to get out of the house),or maybe coz am only 3 days away from 12wks :happydance:
Enough abt me...

How r u sunshine?i really need u to tell me how it is to look after two young ones,I can barely get thru the day with this young one just for a few days that he isn't at school,being pg and all.Dont get me wrong..I love my boy so much..and love playing with him but he has so much energy n I can't cope right now...and he feels the same way which is why he is just by my side all day long...and it isn't easy especially now.

Smiler...how are the symptoms?i envy u...how I wish I could be in the swimming pool..am gonna take mr boy in an hour..I wonder if I could just jump in for a few mins.?but dr says no...so maybe no!


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo you are SO close to 12 weeks I'm so excited for you. It doesn't seem 5 minutes since you were back on here telling us about your bfp. Have you got a date for the 12 week scan? I'm sending you lots and lots of virtual luck :hugs:

How old is your son, Mmleo? Will he be in nursery or anything by the time the baby arrives?

Swimming was nice but not the back pain after :( I saw my chiropractor yesterday and told me to avoid the breast-stroke kick (has it got a proper name?!) because of the awkward pelvic rotation. So I can go again, but just have to do normal up-down kicks.

I _think_ I have a baby bump now :) Am tentative to really believe it but seriously yesterday it just seemed to 'pop'. In the morning it wasn't there, by the time I went to bed it was!! I thought maybe it was just bloat but is still here :) I've got the midwife on Monday afternoon, she should be listening to the HB so am really nervous. But belly popping out makes me feel a little better that everything is still on track :)

xx


----------



## Mmleo

Am so sure u hve a bump!!which kick is it?the frog one?lol...coz breast stroke is almost the only way I know how to swim.my son is 2months away from 3yrs,he started school at one n a half..n he'll be in pre nursery as he is now..only in a different class,honestly I don't understand much abt this things..

Am thinking of going on thursday the 7th..am so scared bt I know that doesn't really go away..

When can we c the bump?u hve taken photos right?Ur app on Monday will go fine,let's stay positive,thats the only thing we can do.When is ur next scan?


----------



## Mmleo

By the way,I read somewhere that with a stethoscope u can listen to a heart beat..once u are past 1st trimester..will check how true n expensive they are..


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, the frog kick! Because you kick out in a circular motion it isn't great for your pelvis...although I don't know if he just meant _my_ pelvis because it's been painful recently. Though has been a lot better today, nice to have some relief :) I'll still do breast stroke as is my favourite, but will just do the up-down kick instead :)

No I haven't taken any bump photos at all! Maybe I will take one next week and post it in my journal. Have you taken any?

Thursday you will be 12+1? Sounds like a good day to go. I recommend going first thing in the morning if you can, cuts down on the amount of time you have to get really wound up :wacko: How far in advance do you have to book, or can you just walk in?

You could always buy a doppler if you wanted, lots of ladies on here seem to do that. Or rent them. I decided not to because I think it'll just stress me out more, if you can't find it because you're doing it wrong, or the batteries are low it just causes panic. And even if I could find the hb with one, I know I'd just end up checking every single hour!


----------



## Mmleo

I hvnt done anything to jinx things to be honest..including not wearing one of shirts coz I wore it a lot last time I had a m/c..after the scan,if all is well,will c the doc then rest n relax for like a week then I ll start to do all those things..
Something is definitely getting bigger...that's reassurance..on Thursday I'll be 12+2 and u r right...first thing in the morning especially if am seeing dr after in different hospital.
I'll book on Monday morning.

Where I am I can't get dopplers n I believe it'll be more expensive..

Once the baby starts moving u don't have to worry abt heartbeat,I play with my bump if he/she hasn't moved in 30mins.

Can't wait to c ur bump..how r u feeling other than the after swimming?m/s?


----------



## Smiler82

I've been the same!! I have a top that I wore to the u/s when we found the first baby died. I haven't worn it since and def did not want to wear it whilst preg. Shame as is a really pretty top I got in a vintage shop, but it just makes me sad looking at it :cry:

Yeah I agree, movement will be more important than listening to hb. There's this whole count the kicks campaign, have you heard about it? They just try to encourage people to pay attention and work out what's normal for your baby, and if they change from normal and move less you need to ring midwife asap.

Overall I'm feeling pretty good thanks :) How about you? Today I'm on a bit of energy high, have been getting some work done I was too tired to do yesterday. Hoping to reach the time when energy is constantly high very soon!!


----------



## Mmleo

I don't know how I kew abt the movement thing bt I hve always known...I probably read it just like everything else...

My shirt is a nice one too,especially now that I don't want p'ple to c the stomach b4 we r all comfortable..it did a good job hiding it,comfy n elegant...bt now I can't really.

Am feeling better too,still tired bt no vomiting,am still choosy with foods n drinks..those sh'd be symptoms enough right??when no m/s I get worried..

R u nauseous at all?


----------



## Smiler82

My m/s really tailed off around 12 weeks. I was sick once a week on weeks 12, 13 and 14 but that was it. After that I didn't even feel sick for the rest of the week. Now in week 15 I wasn't sick at all, but just had a touch of nausea when waking/getting hungry. So I would say it's normal, but I know it won't stop the worry :hugs: Every day the placenta is doing more and more, so symptoms will get less from now onwards.

Are you going to start telling people right away if your scan goes ok?


----------



## Mmleo

Not reallyatleast not right away...but am going to at least dress comfortably..right now am not even joking,I hve 2skinny jeans I wear every tday coz they stretch well n use a rubber band around the waist,and they go with every boring blouse I hve in the wardrobe..if I was in europe I'll be covered n no one will know what's going on underneath..lol
And am tired of tucking in the stomach all the time!so relaxing is no 1 on my list after the can n dr,who knows,I might get excited n start telling p'ple!atleast make a list of the p'ple to tell!i can't wait!

When I c the doc I need o ask her abt flying coz I hve to o c my grandmother..so she'll probably be the first in the family to know!totally worth it!

Have u told anyone else since?n the idea of moving closer to ur family!did u talk some more?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! Sorry I have been missing lately lol. Things have been hectic and I went and spent a few days at my Mom's. I can't believe how time flies! Look how far along you both are!! Mmleo two kids is hard, I am not going to lie to you. Yesterday I didn't stop. I woke up immediately and had to nurse Madison then change both kids diapers because Lane still is struggling with peeing in his diaper. He poops in the toilet but won't pee in it lol silly kid. After that I had to give Madison her jar food then get Lane his milk and breakfast. That was just in the first 30 minutes of my day! It is so hectic but nap time is a true blessing! That is what they are doing now is napping. I know you can do it! What makes it harder in my opinion is not only keeping up with the kids but also doing the household chores and finding enough time out of the day to eat something haha! I finally ate at lunch time today. I love having my morning coffee though. That gets me through the day. But I can tell you there is nothing like having two kids. I love both of them more than life and seeing their sweet faces everyday is so amazing. The only other thing is buying clothes is sooo expensive. We had to go shop for Madison and Lane the other day and I couldn't believe the bill! Wow! Sorry for the long response! Just wanted to share my insight with you :) 

Smiler - HI! How are things going?? Starting to show I bet? Won't be too much longer until you find out the sex of the baby! I found out at 16 weeks with Madison and 18 weeks with Lane!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Mmleo one more thing. It got much better once Madison started sleeping through the night. The first 8-12 weeks were the hardest because I was up with her so much during the night and then had to be up with Lane during the daytime. Once she started sleeping at night, it was so much easier!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo I hope you can fly, it would be so great to be able to tell your grandmother :) 12 weeks tomorrow!!! So excited for you, and nice to hear you getting excited about telling people :) Yeah pretty much everyone knows now out of friends and family. There are prob some acquaintances etc who don't know but I don't mind putting it into conversations now if it comes up. We told family at 12 weeks then friends at 14. Originally we were going to wait til 20 weeks because of nerves etc but it is nice to have it out in the open and not have to fob people off with excuses for various things.

Sunshine wow you are super-busy!! We have already started talking about when should we try for #2, what kind of age gap do we want...aarrrgghhh!! I'm glad I have a coffee machine at home, lol. I really, really cannot wait to know what it feels like to love your child that much. I do now of course, but can't possibly be the same as actually having them. 

I am quite jealous you found out at 16 and 18 weeks! I have to wait til 21.

Mmleo no we didn't talk any more about moving closer to family... we are seriously looking for somewhere else because I'm fed up with this house, but we're only looking round here. I think I will just have to manage. Realistically we would have to move somewhere smaller and not as nice as what we can afford where we are now if we moved back near my family. Maybe if in a year DH is earning more money and I've had time to see how well I cope on my own we can talk about it again!


----------



## Mmleo

Am excited too!!But look at u...16wks!when do I get there?something funny am abt to say....I think 2dayx ago n tday I felt the baby move or just fell something..I thought it is quite crazy but apparently it is possible..after googling.

R u feeling anything yet Smiler?u sh'd by now..I think with my son I felt it at 14wks

Why r u fed up with the house??sorry to hear that.,does he agree with moving houses at least?


----------



## Smiler82

I know, it seems really crazy to be this far along! I think that about other people too though - like with you it really doesn't seem that long ago you were saying you were 5 weeks and now here you are nearly at the end of the 1st tri!

Wow I am jealous you felt movement already :) I just saw the midwife and she said with your first it can be as late as 20ish weeks before you feel anything so I'm not expecting anything anytime soon. My friend was telling me how with your first you don't even realise for ages that it's the baby because it's so light and fluttery.

I just don't have a 'feel' for this house, iykwim! I've never really liked it that much, but agreed to rent it because we really needed somewhere at the time and was the only thing available. It also gets very cold, and the landlord won't install double glazing or update the boiler. It's a very old one and although it works most of the time, it does just turn itself off at random times, which is a pain. Now the windows are being mad - if you open one for a bit of fresh air, it won't close properly again. So we just have drafts all over the place, and I hate it. Grr!

But on a happier note, we heard the hb today :D I don't know what the rate was, she didn't say, but it was very cool. DH managed to come along as well which was really nice :)


----------



## Mmleo

Wow!that is true...u had ur app tday.How nice...now I really envy u!and am so happy for how far along u are.Do u remember not so long ago when I was going thru ivf n we a were all trying n the 2ww thing?how we watched every change..?u know these 2 cycles I got pg I didn't even check/test until I was more than a week late..

Am sorry ur house is a pain n I know what u mean,it happened to me in the past.R u going to wait for the baby or u r moving before?really hope u get a better one.God I hate moving..and in this part of the world u rent an unfurnished house..imagine the packing and unpacking...right now I still hve a garage full of stuff we r meant to sell,n we moved in July n still haven't done it yet...


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow yeah it is so strange to think of all the ovulation convos, listing symptoms...and yeah your IVF journey is still v clear in my memory, I bet you never imagined you would fall naturally so soon after :hugs:

Depends on what we can find as to when we move! We have got this place til October, but can give 2 months notice if we want. So we're just keeping an eye out. Last time we were in such a rush to find somewhere it was horrible. But oh my, I hate moving too! We always rent unfurnished. I'm determined to have a clear-out sooner rather than later to try and minimise the stress!


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine-thx so much for the long response...it help/ confirms my fears.lucky lucky my son already goes to school(kinda),so at least I will always hve a few hrs with just one baby..I really hope he loves the baby..he doesn't usually like it when I hold other babies..I hope it is different with sister/brother..

Babies are v expensive!n they grow out of those clothes so fast..!hope u r coping well x


----------



## Mmleo

Good idea!i hve a trick..I always hve my sisters over when we r moving so they can help with the packing..then I pay them instead of someone else.But last time we used movers n I think they are much Better

I didn't think it would happen this soon,an am so thankfull,thinking abt the whole hing makes me want to just enjoy the journey,I know it so soon bt..if all goes well,this could be the last baby for us.I need to be happy!Lets be happy!U r 16wks,a few months ago this seemed like a dream...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! Hope you are both feeling well. I ordered a heartbeat monitor with Madison and I loved it so much. I listened to her heartbeat every week. It wasn't expensive either. I found it online. There is nothing more precious than hearing that little heartbeat. I miss being pregnant sometimes :) As for me I am still trying to get this baby weight off! Madison only breastfeeds a few times a day now and she mainly drinks formula and eats the jar food. I feel so guilty that I am not exclusively breastfeeding anymore but she is almost 7 months and her two teeth don't feel very good on my boob haha! 

Are either of you having any cravings?


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine that's so funny you say that about missing being pregnant, I was thinking just last night that I really must try to relish the 2nd tri because 3rd will be very tiring, and then the baby will be here! And then that's it! No 'pregnancy card' to pull out to get DH to put the kettle on, lol.

Aww don't feel bad about not exclusively BFing :hugs: She's had plenty of the good stuff so don't beat yourself up about it. I don't blame you for not wanting to be bitten on the boob haha :D

No I haven't got any cravings, have you Mmleo? WHen I was in 1st tri I had a real need for junk food for a little while but that went away, and I've never wanted anything weird. Did you have weird cravings?

Haha Mmleo good plan...though ours is better! Every time we've moved we've always had our friends help, then we cook them a thank you dinner in the new house :) But not sure they'll be up for it again this year as all have kids now. Our next door neighbour does removals so maybe he'll give us mates rates :)

And yeah! Def let's be happy :D


----------



## Mmleo

I don't hve any cravings..more the things I hate..like the smell of cigarettes,coffe,frying oil,fresh fish...I don't crave bt I don't eat everything.

Sunshine-I c where u r coming from...no one want those lito teeth there.
The other day my son came running asking to breast feed,After seeing his nanny doing the same to her daughter..I couldn't even dare!scary thought.

Smiler,am sure ur neighbour will agree with u on that.Hve u started looking for a new place by the way?maybe u told me and I forgot..diner for ur friends sounds like a small price to pay..but I don't think u'll be up to it either...I remember just hating hosting p'ple when I was pg with my son.too much work!!

Well,I made it to 12wks,it feels good..a bit scared I believe it is normal..I can't wait to get there in the morning.Pliz say a little prayer for me,everything goes well.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow!!! FX for you :hugs: What time are you going?

Yeah have kind of started looking, just to get an idea of the general price of different sized houses...but my back has been really bad the last couple of days, had to ring my chiropractor for a last-minute appt this morning as honestly, last night it took me ages to get off the sofa and this morning could barely get out of bed my lower back is so painful on one side. He said I have pelvic instability, just from being pregnant and everything relaxing, stretching etc. I have to stop swimming for a while and concentrate on doing core exercises and hope it helps! Apparently you can end up on crutches, I don't want that :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

Am sorry u r doing badly..that sounds bad!!Did u know that before?u don't want to end up on crutches..how much swimming hve u done so far?if I get a go ahead,I'll probably start with once a week n c how it goes..baby not kicking yet?


----------



## Mmleo

Scan went super!:happydance:baby measure 13wks n he/she is kicking around like crazy,heart rate is 154!we could hve checked the gender bt I want to relax for a few more wks.. DH is dying to know!Gonna c the doc now.xx


----------



## Smiler82

13 weeks! That's so great you gained a few days without having to do anything haha :)
I am over the moon for you that everything is going great so far!! :happydance: So when will your next scan be?

Re swimming I've only been once a week this past fortnight, so twice in my whole pregnancy! And after each session I was in agony. Getting out of chairs, bed, etc is really painful and my pelvis can just 'go' at any point and I get a really sharp pain and can't put any weight on my right leg. But once I've found a good position and started walking, it really helps. So I suppose I'm going to switch swimming for walking. At least me not wanting to sit down too much means the kitchen is much cleaner than usual haha :)

Nope, not felt the baby move yet. I think it is still far too early for me, the MW said around 20 weeks is normal for a first baby.


----------



## Mmleo

Thank u so much Smiler,I am so relieved..the dr wants me to stop the hormones am taking bt I want to go for like an extra week,will start prenatals tmoro,ofcoz I or got to ask abt swimming,sex...but I guess if it was necessary sh'd hve mentioned.i wanted to do my next scan at around 17wks..n find out the sex of the baby too.

I think u r right,u sh'd take it easy on the swimming,u'll be fine.R u usually on the bigger side?Maybe even walking might not be a good idea until u r feeling better.Will try to sleep now...again,thx for the gd wishes,.I feel a tone better!x


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I'm sure your doc would've said something if there were any causes for concerns, but maybe you could just ring up and ask, can you do that? 

No I'm not too big :) Pretty average really. The MW always says how nice it is to see someone with a normal BMI haha. I'm right on the upper limit so have always been a few pounds heavier than I really need to be, but not bad. Honestly walking is the only thing that makes it better. I was in tears last night and this morning with the pain. General 'pottering' around the house is very painful, it's only when I've hit a rhythm and am walking constantly in one direction that it feels ok! I'm walking into town later to meet a friend so hopefully that'll help. Am going to stop by the sports shop and see if they ahve any swiss balls too, as I need to build my core muscles but I just can't manage to do the exercises my chiropractor gave me as they involve lying on the floor. Last time I did them I couldn't get up without DH's help :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there.i managed to fly with no problem,of oz was worried with the security checks,one lady let me thru with ought passing thru..I google but most posts say it is safe...what a relief!!also felt the baby move after a long wait,so am good to start moving around again

How did the walk go smiler?i really hope u r doing better!i could rest n heal before u try any sort of working out..u hve a long way to go!but I do understand that u nee to get stronger for that journey ahead!

Let me know how u doing...


----------



## Mmleo

R u ok gals?its bn days,I really hope things aren't getting bad smiler..
I went to c my grandmother ystday bt for some reason I didn't tell her,we didn't reall get time to ourselves..am seing her again tmoro,maybe then i all.i realised it is easier if someone does see the bump n they ask u..announcing ...not easy!and I do hve a bump now,a proper one,will take photo soon.

Sunshine..I feel so guilty coz am enjoying time alone in the hotel..feels like something I d like to do every now n then..I miss my son n we speak a few times a day..but this feels good too!guess I just needed a few uninterrupted night sleeps.how r u?


----------



## Smiler82

Aw sorry Mmleo!! I tend not to come online at the weekend as I'm online all week with work, and this week gave myself Friday afternoon off :)

I'm feeling a LOT better thanks :flower: I went for a walk on Friday and although it was painful at first, I stuck with it and made it into town (took 40 mins instead of usual 20!) and met a friend for coffee. The walk home was much better, something just seemed to click into place and I've been virtually pain-free all weekend :happydance: it's a little achy but nothing in comparison to what it was. So got to make sure I do the exercises now I'm feeling better. I won't swim this week just in case but will try again next week so FX!

I'm sorry you didn't get much time alone with your grandmother but sounds like you're having a good trip! Don't feel guilty about enjoying some alone time, I'm sure you deserve it! Relish it whilst you can :)

Sunshine how is everything with you? x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! My husband and I and the kids went to the lake this weekend with my mom and step-dad. We stayed in a cabin. It was really fun but the weather ended up being horrible so we pretty much stayed indoors the whole time. Hopefully next time we go back the weather will be better!

How are you both doing? Feeling ok? Mmleo it sounds like your scan went wonderful!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, shame about the bad weather!! I hope you guys managed to have some fun though? Always nice to spend time with the family :)

Ok so today I've been having a mini-freak out. No reason, just had this horrid feeling and been down in the dumps and quite tearful today :cry: have posted a few times on here and had some awesome messages (as always!) and DH came home and he always makes me feel better. 

But now I don't know if I should be feeling totally ecstatic or what because I just sneezed, and immediately after I felt something like loads of bubbles bursting in my lower abdomen? Do you think that could've been the baby having a flutter becuase of my sneeze?? I don't want to get too excited in case it was just a muscle spasm - suspicious because I'd just sneezed that it wasn't really the baby...but if it was do you think I'll feel it regularly from now on, or will it just be totally random til baby is bigger?

xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Smiler :) I felt Lane around 16 weeks and Madison around 17 weeks so it is very possible you were feeling the baby. It felt to me like little gas bubbles popping in your lower tummy. It is a very neat feeling! You should start feeling it more and more but I didn't really feel the baby everyday until closer to 20-22 weeks which is common. I know you must be sooo excited!!! Being a mommy is going to be so wonderful!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine! I have been hoping for more 'bubbles' or another sneeze today but had neither :) I really hope it was the baby, that would just be awesome. I am excited but nervous too! I just hope I can do a good enough job.

How is everything with you?


----------



## Mmleo

Hey smiler.. That sounds like it was ur little one!especially after a sneeze..how exciting!hve u felt anything since?am on my way back form my grandmother's and am feeling quite useless,even though I saw her twice I dint tell her..am going to c her again next month..by then she'll just c.as for my friends,I dint hve to say anything coz I just look pg..and they are so happy for me..

Shd we take bump photos soon smiler?


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Mmleo what stopped you from telling her? Just because you couldn't get any alone time? But it's great your friends know now and are really happy for you :)

I think I felt the baby again!! I really hope it was the baby. Exact same thing as yesterday - sneezed and all these funny little popping sensations happened in my lower tum. I wish I was allergic to something then I could make it happen on demand haha :)

I have my 16 week bump pic in my journal but need a new one as bump is getting bigger! I'm away tomorrow for a long weekend visit to family, so will post another one on Monday x


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies how are you all?

Sunshine are you around?? Just wanted to ask you about the bleeding you had with your pregnancies...my sister is in the early stages and has been bleeding for a few days. They could see on the scan where the blood was coming from and apparently was not near the baby, but they didn't know what it was. She's having bloods done etc but I wondered if maybe it was similar to what you had. She's not passing clots or anything and she's not in any pain, but of course is very worrying! Hoping it'll be something that resolves itself in time...


----------



## Mmleo

Hey Smiler...am sorry to hear abt ur sis..and welcome back from ur long weekend,hope it went great.I waited for u to comeback to reply..I couldn't tell my grandma coz one:we didn't really get time to ourselves,two:we are going to see her next month God willing,and by then the bump will be big enough to show her I guess.I never had to do the telling p'ple in person thing,phone is always easier.

Ah...and I saw ur bump pic,it is so cute!i really hope u r feeling ur baby all the time by now.R u excited abt finding out the gender in two weeks?I can't wait..I want to do it the same day u do it..in time for my doc's appt.When do u c a dr next Smiler?

Sunshine..how r u??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! I have been so busy lately. How are you both doing? Smiler how is your sister? I bled with both pregnancies. My pregnancy with Lane was bad because I bled for 8 weeks straight. I really didn't think he was going to make it into the world. 

How are you both feeling??


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine. Sadly did not work out well for my sister :( I was hoping it would turn out to be something that, although scary, would not affect the baby but I guess it just was not to be. FX she will recover quickly and they can try again soon.

Am feeling a lot better, the occasional wave of nausea but nothing bad. Get tired really easily still though!! My boobs are just getting gianormous, it's ridiculous!

Mmleo yeah I can't wait to find out the gender. Ppl keep asking if we're going to find out and I just tell them we can't decide as we're going to keep it to ourselves (apart from you guys because online is different!!) Our scan is on 10th April, and we have the scan followed by a chat with a consultant, but I don't really know why. Prob just because of my history.

How is your bump coming along Mmleo?

Sunshine hope it has been good busy and not stressful busy! How is your DH, is he working lots of overtime still? How are the kids?


----------



## Mmleo

So sorry to hear abt ur sis's loss,it must hard as we all know.Does she hv any other kids?Hop she can find some peace.

I think am feeling better too only I still hate our house,home food,I had to buy new bed sheets,will be changing as much as possible,hoping it helps.

My DH wants to know the gender more than I I believe...n am not sure I'll wait that long to find out..I might do the scan on wk 16.,and we r keeping to ourselves too.

The bump is/looks abt 15-16 in the morning,after I eat is a different story..it becomes almost double!i'll take a pic in the morning next week.

How abt u?R u feeling the baby more??And the chat with the consultant is nothing to worry abt.Ler us know howit goes.Do u fing that time goes a litle faster now days?it is for me...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I can't wait until your scan!! How exciting!!! Did you have alot of morning sickness or just alittle? I am so sorry to hear about your sister, that is heartbreaking :( Was this her first pregnancy? DH is working quite a bit lately. He pulled two days of overtime this last week and he has some major testing on April 11th. Once that testing is complete, he is assigned to on call and scheduled overtime so I probably won't see much of him. The good news is he believes with the extra money with the overtime and his two raises he is getting next month I should be able to stay home with the kids even after my unemployment runs out if I choose to. He really doesn't want the kids in daycare unless it is absolutely necessary. But there is a huge part of me that misses working but on the other hand I would hate to miss out on the kiddos growing up :(

I want to see some bump pics from you two girls :) Do you remember mine with Madison at 26 weeks lol I was huge!!! 

Mmleo how is it going? Almost 15 weeks yay!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks ladies :flower: no my sister has kids already but they decided they wanted one more, so it's just sad it didn't work out. I'm sure she will be fine but I know it takes time. I worry about her not having enough time to herself to get over the sadness because of having to care for the kids full time, but I guess everyone deals with things differently and she won't necessarily feel the same about it as I did after mine. I'll hopefully speak to her this week and find out how she is.

Sunshine I've not actually been sick for a long time, but this weekend I've been SO tired and yesterday morning I did feel like I was going to throw up again but thankfully I didn't! I think when I feel really sick and tired it must be a growth spurt or something? I also feel sick if I don't eat enough, but that's never as a bad a feeling and goes as soon as I eat.

Wow that is a lot of overtime your DH is doing, and will be doing from April. Is he enjoying it though? It must be hard to not see each other much, but if he wants to earn enough to allow you to stay at home then I guess that makes a difference to his motivation. But I know what you mean about missing work, I think I will really miss it too! I'd like to go back to 2ish days per week after maybe 6-9 months but will have to see. I really have no clue what we are letting ourselves in for having a baby haha :)

Mmleo, yes the time is going much faster now!! I don't think about the days at all and now the weeks are starting to go by faster too. It's good but also a little scary, will be halfway soon! Can't believe it! So much we haven't looked into yet like antenatal classes etc. 

My bump gets bigger after eating too :) It's usually bigger in the evening than it is in the morning. How are you feeling, apart from hating the house?! Are you still getting sick?

Aw Sunshine I remember your bump pic I thought you looked great :) I will try to take one this week and post. I won't be online much this week as I'm having to work in the office rather than at home but will try.

Hope you're having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler, I am glad you are starting to feel better :) Being tired is the hardest part. I remember when I was about 30 weeks with Madison I could barely tie my shoes! I carried so much higher than I did Lane, it was weird. Unfortunately I have had to stop breastfeeding. I had a terrible urinary tract infection a few days ago and the Dr put me on some strong antibiotics I can't take while nursing. She was only nursing once a day so I just decided to stop completely. I am on these antibiotics for two weeks so I figured her not getting to feed for two weeks wouldn't be good for either of us. I am absolutely heartbroken :( With the PCOS my milk supply just never really stayed where it should have but she is 7 1/2 months so I feel like I gave her a good amount. I cried for the last two days because I was having to quit :( Other than that I just have been busy caring for the kids. So you are having to work in the office this week? How is work going for you? Is your mom really excited about the baby?

Mmleo, how are you doing?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I'm sorry :hugs: :hugs: 7.5 months is GREAT going you've definitely given her the best start, considering the PCOS and its effect on your supply. But you had enough to feed her full time when she was tiny didn't you? And they say that's the most important time. And really sorry for the UTI they can be so painful :( FX the antibiotics kick in very soon.

Yeah Saturday I just slept practically all day. I don't think I've ever done that before, without a hangover anyway haha :) Baby has been a little quiet and I've not felt as much movement but I read that when they have a growth spurt they get really tired too and sleep for days, so I guess that is just what's been tiring the both of us out. It does worry me a little since last week there was 1 day where the movements were really strong, but I guess s/he must've just been really far forwards and now maybe they're facing the back.

Hmm I don't know how excited my mum is!! She is already a grandma so I suppose it's not that big a deal for her anymore. She isn't bouncing around with excitement but she keeps saying she will come up and help anytime DH is away for work so that's nice :)

Work is good thanks, I normally work at home all the time and I do like it, but going into the office recently has been nice too. I concentrate a lot better when there are people around and I know I can't google baby stuff all day, LOL :D

So are the kids going to start nursery or anything? I know you're staying at home to save on day care but would you put them somewhere for a short time so they make friends?

Mmleo hope you are okay :)

xx


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.Hope u r doing good.
Sunshine-u did v well,7.5 months is super!how is Madison taking it?and how r the antibiotics working out?

It does happen with the litle ones..they just go quite sometimes especially when u just started feeling them.Ur baby is doing just fine.Hve u started wearing maternity clothes?

I just got back from having a scan,coz I dint feel any movement the whole of last night and most of tday..n he/she looks fine thank goodness.

I went to get me some pants yestday,had run out of what to wear...hve a whole new wardrobe.

Forgot to ask sunshine..how did u avoid hitting n knocking accidents on the belly when u were pg with Madison?My son fell on mine two days ago,knee first...one of the reasons I had to get a scan tday..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler and Mmleo thank you both so much for the support on the breastfeeding! My goal was to go a full year but it didn't work out. I exclusively breastfed until about 5 months. Then I really had to start supplementing. When Madison started taking solid foods, I lost more and more of my supply. It still bothers me but I am starting to feel alittle better. I just have to understand it was out of my control :( She is doing great on the formula but still tugs at my shirt and that breaks my heart! Smiler I am glad you got some rest! Pregnancy is exhausting!! Mmleo as far as getting hit in the stomach, my son hurt my tummy twice during the pregnancy with Madison. From what the Dr told me they really have to hit very hard to cause damage because they have so much cushion in there lol. Just really try to watch him and be as careful as you can. My son can be pretty wild so I just have to try to keep him calmed down. I hope you girls are feeling well! My mom is coming to get me tomorrow because my husband works on Easter and she didn't want me and the kids to have to be here by ourselves. So I am baking a cake and getting ready for the holiday :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.It seems everyone is been busy!I was a bit busy too with th holiday,we went away for the weekend,not my favourite as I end up up doing all the work,packing,looking after our boy n all.My husband is no expert in that area..I just wish he would admit it..lol

We came back and my son go sickv high temperature..it turns out it was nothing serious..so I ended up with no sleep for 2-3 days.He is feeling better now.

God I made 16wks!am so happy.All is well,appetite is increased,if am not careful I might regret it later..but again I feel so uncomfortable after eating,that I decided to eat just two meals..most of times I don't do diners.

Smiler+Sunshine....how long have u been married for?Me just made 3yrs in feb.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo glad your son is feeling better! It is awful when they are sick. Don't worry too much about eating. You and the baby need it for energy :) I have been married for 5 years in September. We have been together since 2003. It has been a long but good journey for us. Congrats on your 3 year anniversary! :) 

I am anxious to see bump pics from you girls!! :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.

Thanks sunshine,my son is fine now...God it was hard but I guess it can be harder.The bump is coming on good,I will def take a pic on Tuesday..will take two,one in the morning n one in the evening,they are so different,atleast to me.I hve also put on abt 3-4 kgs which I think is a bit much but most most of those are on my bbs I can assure u.

The reason I asked abt ur marriage..am not sure if it is the hormones getting in the way,but I just seem to be mad at my husband most of the time..am happier when he is out,kinda don't want to hve any kind of conversation with him..Hopping it is the hormones..

How r u and the kids sunshine?and u Smiler?Working from the office must be keeping u busy,I hop all is well.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies,

sorry yeah working in the office really cuts down on my online time haha :) And we were away this weekend too so not been too great at keeping up.

Mmleo it was our 3 year wedding anniversary in Jan, and been together for 10 years. I think it is normal to go through those kinds of feelings, I went through similar but for me it was quite short-lived, maybe a couple of weeks where I wasn't really interested if you see what I mean. Even now I have the occasional day like that but it doesn't last. When it first happened I did have a little look on here and there were loads of ladies saying the same thing, and that it got better in after a while. Even if we weren't pregnant I think it's normal to have the odd times where you feel you need a bit of space, you can't be with someone every day for years and years and never feel like you're a little suffocated...at least I can't anyway!!

Wow you are nearly 17 weeks! I am 21 weeks tomorrow, over the halfway point. Eeek! I WILL take a photo next week I promise! We have our scan on Weds so I'll do one after that assuming all goes well. I'm looking forward to it but a little nervous too.

A bit late now but I hope you had a good Easter with your mum and the cake was yummy!

x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies :) Hormones definitely rear their ugly head during pregnancy lol. My husband and I lost touch during the pregnancy which really bothered me but things went back to normal for us after the baby was born. My hormones were so bad with Madison. I never wanted sex, never wanted to be touched or anything. My pregnancy with Lane was so different. I didn't mind cuddling or being close to him. I guess it is true what they say about no two pregnancies are the same. I hope both of you are feeling well. I had a good weekend. We bought a new car Friday which I am so excited about!! Saturday night we grilled out and had some "adult" beverages lol. And today we just played in the yard with the kids. It was so nice to have my husband off this weekend.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww glad you had a lovely weekend :) And yay for the new car! So do you each have transport now? We only have 1 car and DH uses it for work most days. It's not so bad for me walking and using public transport but sometimes I think when the baby is here I'd love to be able to just jump in the car and drive to my parents for some help :D

Ooh ladies it is the scan tomorrow...I'm getting really nervous. Baby has been moving a little but not a lot the last couple of days. I'm sure s/he is just in a funny position or sleeping lots whilst they grow but it still makes me anxious! At least the scan is first thing in the AM and will get it over and done with.


----------



## Smiler82

Update ladies...all fine :happydance: saw baby yawning, so amazing :) And is a baby boy! I knew it :) So excited xxxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

:happydance: Oh Smiler yay!!! I had a feeling it was a boy also! :blue: How exciting!!! Boys are so much fun :) I am so glad the scan went well. Is your husband excited? Any names picked out? Ok now I want a bump picture!!! :)

My husband is mainly using the new car to go to work and back unless I need it for a dr appt for the kids or grocery shopping. His truck isn't in very good shape and he commutes a pretty good distance to work. We are planning to move closer to his work in October when our lease is up on this house and I can just drop him off at work and have the car :) We just can't afford two vehicles right now :(


----------



## Mmleo

Oh my God!Am hving a boy too!I had a feeling too..Congs,glad all is good with u smiler.It is funny,I had a baby gals name picked out..


----------



## Sunshine7125

You are both having boys??? How amazing!! Congrats Mmleo! :wohoo:


----------



## Mmleo

Thank u so much..can u imagine two boys?God it is going o be hard...!


----------



## Smiler82

OMG Mmleo you found out already?! When was your scan, was it today too? I think 2 boys will be brilliant. I wouldn't mind if we ended up with 2 boys. My friend has 2 boys and they just call each other 'brother' it is so cute. And someone else has 2 boys and she loves it so much she says if she has a third she'd prefer for it to be another boy :) If we have a girl after that would be fantastic too, I would love a daughter. But I would be really happy to have another boy too - though yeah I think things will probably get a little rowdy haha :D On the way home from the scan DH started talking about what classes the kid can go to, like taekwondo or boxing!!? I pointed out girls can do these things too lol but it's funny how he immediately started saying that once we knew it was a boy. And that he has now got someone to go camping with :D

Sunshine no we can't afford 2 vehicles either, and we don't even pay for the one we've got as it's a company car! Well, we probably could stretch ourselves to have one, but it would have an impact on everything else. As long as I can get into town easily, get to the doctors etc then it's not a huge problem right now...just wonder how life will be once the baby is here. I guess lots of walking will help me to lose the baby weight :)

Right, bump photo has been taken! Just need to download it, will post it in my journal asap x


----------



## Mmleo

Am so excited too,am so happy my son will have a brother..I think he'll be a v good big bro.I had my scan yestday the 9th.I also have so many friends with either 2 boys or 2 girls,in fact foursome weird reason am glad am joining the club.

It was so funny too..DH had a name already...like he knew we r having a boy...
Another plus..we r going to do half the shopping we were gonna do if it was a girl..

I took a pic ystday but failed to upload it..will try to use it as my profile pic n c if it possible...happy for u smiler!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo I think two boys is wonderful! :) They will adore eachother. I am worried Lane and Madison won't get along very well lol. He already gets mad when she plays with his toys haha. So excited for you!!

Smiler your bump is sooo adorable! You are so thin! I wish I was that thin lol. I still have some weight to lose. I started a diet about 3 days ago and I am going to weigh myself Monday to see if I have lost anything. I started that low carb diet. How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Sunshine I'm sure in time Lane and Madison will be great friends :) All kids fight, I just hope that if we have another one, then our two will be good friends when they're adults. My brother and sister used to fight like cat and dog but now they get on great. DH has a sister too and now they're adults they're good friends :)

Haha thank you for the compliment!! I think that photo makes me look slimmer than I really am :) Before I got pregnant I was a bit overweight - could've done with losing half a stone maybe but I never bothered lol. But I am actually really pleased with my weight gain so far. I've gained just under 9 pounds and I'm 21 weeks so I think that's ok.

How are you finding the diet, is it easy to do?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there!I can't believe ho fast time is going..smiler at 22wks already?wow!Previous post makes me realise I hvent told u how cute ur bump is..I was so busy trying to upload mine which failed ofcoz...how is everything going?

I feel so pregnant especially coz even before I eat my tummy is as big...it is a good feeling!and when I can't lift my son out of the bath like I usually do..and I don't think he's put on that much weight since.

How r u sunshine?the kids?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies, hope all is well. I have been out of town over the last week. Wed and Thurs we went to my moms because my husband is off. Wed night she watched the kids and we went out for a few hours. It was so nice to have the break. Then I spent the next three days at my best friend's house and took the kids. She has two kids also so they play well. Lane had an accident though while we were there. He was running and playing with her 8 year old boy and he tripped and fell into the metal pole on their trampoline. We ended up having to go to the emergency room and get stitches in his mouth. That was so scary for poor Lane and me. I had to help hold onto him while they numbed his mouth and tried to sow it up. It just broke my heart into a million pieces. I am sure it won't be the last time he gets hurt but I just can't believe he had to have stitches. It was awful :( And during the time they were working on him, he just kept screaming mama help me please, I have never had my heart break so bad :(


----------



## Mmleo

God I hve tears in my eyes just reading that..that must hve bn a bad experience..I am so sorry u had to go thru that sunshine :hugs:..and yes accidents happen but again I hope u don't go thru that ever again!how is he doing now?and u?did u manage to explain that I. Had to be done?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: How is Lane doing? I hope he is ok. That sounds pretty bad and I'm not surprised you found it hard to watch him in pain. Truly awful. Hope he has bounced back from the experience :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls, he is doing much better. When he hit the pole his tooth went through his lip so he has a pretty nasty sore on the inside of his mouth as well as the outside. But the one inside his mouth hurts him when he eats so I can't give him anything with salt or spices and mainly just soft foods for now. It is healing nicely though. Mmleo after we got done he wouldn't even hug me he said No! He thought I let them hurt him :( But later that night it was if it never happened. Thank goodness he won't remember any of this! 

How are the pregnancies coming along??


----------



## Mmleo

They forget pretty quickly..thank God he is getting better..I actually thought the salt helps with the healing..i dont know where i got that from.when my son was younger I would let his father hold him for injections,didn't want to be the bad guy..bt now I kinda won't trust anyone with him...

MIL is around for a few weeks,I love hving her around,the boy adores her n they really keep each other company which gives me time to rest.

Pregnancy coming along v well,a week ago I started felling the baby kick that can be felt on the outside...I love it,don't hve to spend my days wondering what's going on in there any more,he lets me know when he is awake..!

How r u smiler?u must be really busy..hope all is well x


----------



## Smiler82

So glad to hear lane is on the mend! That's so sad he thought you let them hurt him but kids forget and always come back to mamma :)

Mmleo that's great you get to rest when MIL is there :) and yay for the strong kicks! It's so cool, I love it :)

All fine with me, just really enjoying it at the mo! I am quite busy with work but it's all good. We started getting stuff given to us which is such a help, saving us loads. People are so generous, they can't wait to pass on their baby stuff!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well girls I don't know how to tell you this.... it appears I am pregnant! I am in complete and utter shock! You know I quit breastfeeding last month. My period was due today and didn't show after taking two different tests, they were both positive. I am very confused at the moment. First of all I am not supposed to be fertile and second of all we didn't really want anymore children and if we did we didn't want them this close together :( I want to be happy but I am so scared and worried and 100 other things right now. I know it is very early in the game and anything could happen but I have never conceived naturally so this is very weird to me. I guess God had other plans for our family! I have scheduled a dr appt for next week. I couldn't wait to share this with you ladies although I know things are still up in the air for now. I guess I will know more when I go to the Dr :) Hope you are both doing well!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine! Oh my god! Wow what a shock! I know it's hard for you and have so many things to worry about but I still want to say congratulations :hugs: My jaw did hit the floor tho!! It'll take some getting used to and is totally understandable to feel scared, don't feel bad :hugs: when do you see the doc? Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

My dr appt is Wed morning. I took another test this morning and it was even lighter than yesterdays so I am starting to worry that maybe this isn't going to stick? But if it doesn't then that was what was supposed to happen I guess. My tests are very faint. I will upload a picture


----------



## Sunshine7125

:wacko: I still can't believe all of this
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-27_07-41-10_954 (1).jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunshine7125

It is so light though?


----------



## Smiler82

It is light, but still strong enough for me to see on a small pic (am on phone). I think it depends how early you are as constant testing in the very early days can give varied results as the HCG isn't at a high enough concentration yet. Try not to worry. Take deep slow breaths, works for me! And to have the faith that one way or another things will work out and you will cope xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

To be perfectly honest, my husband and I are both very overwhelmed and completely blown away by this whole thing. He looked at me today and said I am so sorry, I never thought we would have to worry about something like this. I told him it wasn't his fault and how could we know? I have always been infertile so this is definitely a shock. He is scared and so am I seeing as though we barely have enough finances to raise two children much less three but if that is what happens then we will have to manage. My lower back has been killing me all day and I have had some cramping almost as if AF is about to show up. I assume if I end up starting my period in the next few days this would be considered a chemical pregnancy. We have decided if this doesn't stick, we will be using proper birth control from now on LOL I guess either way I am excited that for once I did get pregnant on my own :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well I retested again this morning with a digital and a first response and they are both positive. Looks like I am really pregnant. I am so shocked and scared, it is hard to be excited but maybe that will change.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hope all is going well with your pregnancies! I never thought I would be back on here as pregnant lol


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry for the blurry picture. My phone takes awful pictures!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-28_04-50-01_755.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smiler82

Aw hun :hugs: I can totally see why you guys are in shock, how could you know. But as you say it is amazing you conceived naturally and it so great. Re money, would you get any more help from the government, you claim some money now don't you?

But I have to say, after everything we've all been thru, how cool is it we all end up pregnant at the same time! :D

All fine with me, 1hr and 10 mins away from being 24 weeks lol :)

Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am on unemployment for the time being but that will be up in July. It was only for 6 months.. bummer :( I think with him being the only one working maybe we could get some assistance but I will have to check into it. You would think we could. I am having some very strong symptoms already which is very odd for me. I have a terrible headache and some nausea already. I hope you don't mind me asking but with your miscarriages, did you have symptoms?


----------



## Smiler82

Don't mind you asking at all :hugs: I don't recall having symptoms this early, they didn't kick in til about 6 wks I think. But you know my sister just lost a baby and she had symptoms this early. I really don't know if there's any link between symptoms and mc. How are you feeling, still got AF type pains? Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

So far I just have a headaches and slight nausea. The nurse is supposed to be calling me today to get an idea of my past and what is going on currently then my appt is Wed. I am taking the Metformin still until I can see the Dr. I have taken them in my last pregnancies so I just thought I should do the same this time. But with Madison I had to end up on Progesterone. I just hope they will check my blood levels. The only other part to this that scares me is my C-section was only 8 months ago and the dr said my uterus was extremely thin when they took Madison so I don't know what that means in terms of carrying this baby or if it was just the case with Madison. So naturally I am extremely worried about everything right now :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh gosh yes of course, I totally forgot about your c-section. I'm sure they will check your blood levels, especially because of your history with bleeding in pregnancy. I think you're right to stick with the metformin, you took that the entire 1st tri before didn't you? Have you heard from the nurse yet? FX hun xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks Smiler! She called about an hour ago and told me to continue on the Metformin, (Doctor's orders) and they will be doing several blood tests Wed including a progesterone check so I guess I will know more when that blood work comes back. I am super nervous!


----------



## Mmleo

Oh my God!i am chocked u hve no idea..and congrats!Maybe am am being childish bt I hve to say it is so exciting to be prego 3 of us at the same time...and it happend naturally!wow!like u said God hs a plan...embrace it...I still can believe it...when I started reading I was a bit scared thinking it was some bad news then it ju st became unexpected...congrats to u both!
By the way u"u got the yr wrong in ur signature..

So..,did u guys hve to discuss whether u want the baby or not??again...Wow!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks Mmleo! LOL I fixed my signature. I got so carried away putting in Madisons bday that I forgot it was 2013 haha. Well I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. It was a brownish/pinkish color and I called the nurse she said it sounded like implantation spotting. I spotted with both pregnancies so it is hard to tell what is going on. However I don't feel like it is a miscarriage at this point because this is what my test looked like this morning....


----------



## Smiler82

That is def a stronger line :) Did you leave off testing for a couple of days?

At least you have your tests tomorrow. Sorry for the spotting but if is a progesterone issue again hopefully they will be on top of it asap. Do they give you the results on the same day?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well the nurse ended up calling me back after our conversation and requested I come in today to get my progesterone checked. They did a beta too. The girl that drew my blood said she was running it "stat" so it should be back today. I should know something in a few hours!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I took a test Sunday and then today and it was quite a bit darker so I guess that is a good sign :)


----------



## Smiler82

FX Sunshine let us know when you hear back! Yeah I think that's good it got darker after leaving off testing for a day just to let the HCG build up :)


----------



## Mmleo

Sorry u hve to go the spotting again..I hve a belief..if it s happened naturally,things shd run au naturel too.I hope ur tests come back good.Ut test looks darker,I think I'll be fine.How aerly did u start spotting in the past?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I started spotting around this time with Madison so unfortunately I am used to this lol. I have always spotted during my pregnancies. My progesterone came back at a 15 so they went ahead and prescribed me the progesterone supplements. She said it was normal but alittle on the lower side. My beta was 147 and I go back on Thursday for another blood draw to make sure it doubles. She said it needs to be 300 or higher so now I wait until Thursday..... :( This is so overwhelming and scary. I never thought I would be going through all this again. My dr appt is in the morning at 10. They still want to see me. I am going to talk to them about my c-section being so recent and the dr mentioning my uterus was extremely thin. I just hope this doesn't turn into a high-risk pregnancy :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine :hugs: :hugs: can see why you feel overwhelmed right now it is a lot to be thinking/worrying about. It's great you got the progesterone supplements so quickly tho, and also you're getting to,see the right ppl and get the right tests done this week. Let us know what the doc says tomorrow re uterus and FX tightly for a good hcg result on thurs xxx

Can I ask you ladies is oain along the under bit of your belly normal? Am guessing is just ligament pain due to growung! Is quite achy! Bump def got bigger the last day or two :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Agghh the dreaded round ligament pain. I hated that part! If you get up too quickly it's almost like a tugging sensation only it is a little painful. It's all growing pains I bet :) Especially where you are at right now, baby does a lot of growing :)


----------



## Smiler82

That's it! Getting out of bed, turning in bed and getting up from sitting is all quite uncomfortable now :)


----------



## Mmleo

So sooty sunshine..I hope all goes well in the next few days..I feel for u,hving just gone thru that just a fe w months ago,u don't really want a repeat so soon..those 1st 3 months that go so so slow.i reall hate that.

How is the spotting tday?let us know how the talk with ur dr goes.:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls. I woke up feeling pretty crummy this morning. I can't believe the nausea is already starting this early. That could be from the progesterone pills though. I started them last night. I will let you know how the dr appt goes :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just got back from Dr. My first ultrasound is May 21st. They are doing it early because of my history. I go back tomorrow for my second beta level. Hopefully it increases :)


----------



## Smiler82

Fx sunshine, do you know how early they will call you?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am hoping it will be about three hours after the blood draw. Yesterday they took my blood at 9am and called me around noon. I will be waiting by the phone that's for sure haha!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww yeah I would be too! Is your test this morning?

Ladies can you be brutally honest and tell me what the first 2-3weeks with a newborn are like? There is a family wedding 12 days after my due date...I guess it's pretty silly to even consider it, right? It's a 3 hr drive away and means 2 nightst away from home. Am I mad to even think about it? If I go overdue I won't go but if he is early/on time I wonder if I could manage it...I don't know, just feeling guilty for the bad timing and hate to miss a party lol :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just got my blood drawn. I should know something in a few hours. As far as life with a newborn (I am being brutally honest please forgive me) it really depends on the baby. Lane had reflux and Madison had colic so the first 8 weeks for us were pretty bad. They screamed and cried alot. I think you could try to go to the wedding if you really want to but I would hold off until you see how the baby adjusts to life outside your tummy. Some babies are wonderful and never cry and some scream all night (like mine did lol) If everything goes smoothly then I don't see why you wouldn't be able to go. The only other reason you may not feel like going is being purely exhausted. It certainly is a lifestyle change trying to adapt to getting up three and four times a night. I hope I didn't scare you too much lol just wanted to be honest :)


----------



## Smiler82

No you didn't scare me :) Appreciate the honesty, give me more I am totally in denial right now haha. Hmm yeah that is a good point my nephew suffered a lot with colic as a little baby and was very hard work for my sister. I also don't know how I will feel after giving birth as I guess you never know - it could be easy and straightforward, could be hard and incredibly draining, could end up in a c-section who knows! Argh. I just feel bad as is my SIL and she never thought he would ever in a million years propose :) So it would be sad to miss it. DH is going for sure, I don't want him to miss his sister's wedding.

I wonder what the time difference is between us Sunshine...you posted at what is 4pm for me. I will have to check the thread again before I go to sleep and hope for good news on your bloods xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

It is 11:05 AM here right now. Tuesday they had my reasults at 11:15 AM so I am hoping it will be any minute! :) Yeah if you deliver vaginally you should feel ok after 12 days. But c-sections take atleast 3-4 weeks to really feel well again. The first week after a c-section is miserable! I am sure you won't have to have one. It only happens in rare cases


----------



## Smiler82

So anxious to hear your news Sunshine...FX they call you very soon :hugs:

I just hope I don't have a big baby like my sister. She had to have a blood transfusion and stay in hospital for a week! Big babies run in the family tho and my bump seems rather large already! Not that I really know what a 24-week bump should look like but I started to feel really heavy and lumbering walking around town today :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

You look small to me :) Lane was 9lbs 4oz he was so big! And that was at 38 weeks 6 days when they took him. They still haven't called me, I am going mad!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ok I finally got it. My first beta was 147 and today it was 344 so it looks like it is going up like it is supposed to :)


----------



## Smiler82

:happydance: Great news Sunshine! You spoken to yiur doc re thin uterus yet?


----------



## Sunshine7125

The Dr didn't actually get to see me yesterday, I just saw her nurse but I explained everything to her. She set me up for my first appt with the Dr at 12 weeks. She said I wouldn't get big between now and then so it shouldn't hurt anything but we definitely needed to address it at that appointment. She said the uterus gets alittle thicker in pregnancy so it may not end up being a problem but she wants the Dr to confirm that. I sure hope it doesn't pose any problems and of course I am very worried about losing the baby since this was natural conception :( plus the PCOS


----------



## Sunshine7125

And I may have already said this but May 21st will be the first ultrasound


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine re the PCOS you are on the best thing already i.e. progesterone. After my mcs I spoke to a lot of ladies online, and many with PCOS were advised by their docs to take progesterone as a precaution. Mine wouldn't, which was so frustrating. Someone I know was told "all women with PCOS should take progesterone" so you are doing the right thing already :hugs: I really know nothing about the thickness of the uterus though, I just hope that it turns out to not be a problem xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you so much :) I am hoping all continues to go well! How are you feeling? Mmleo are you doing ok too? I have a question for you ladies. I am having some cramping in the uterus area and on the sides around my ovary area. I don't remember it being this frequent or constant with Lane and Madison. Have either one of you had this? Oh and I am not spotting any


----------



## Smiler82

That's great you're not spotting anymore :)

I did have cramping but can't remember how bad it was sorry :( it isn't necessarily anything to worry about is a nirmal pg symptom, and with my mcs I didn't actually cramp to start, the bleeding came first, surprisingly. Sorry to bring the subject up but hope to help stop too much worrying xx

I'm ok just really tired. Must take another photo as am convinced my bump is really big for my stage!! Have the docs on Tues, scared to be weighed haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm sure you are just fine :) Are you craving certain foods? I always wanted sweets with Lane and spicy food with Madison. Thank you for reassuring me. I guess I will worry until my ultrasound gets here but I just have to realize that this is out of my control and I just need to take it a day at a time :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah that's exactly it, just need to take a few deep breaths each day and try to calm yourself. You'll never not worry tho, it's only natural. Just as long as it doesn't get too out of hand. May 21st must seem like a really long way away :hugs:

No I don't really have any cravings, none out of the ordinary anyway! All the stuff I liked before whether sweet or savoury...we ordered pizza last night as I really wanted one, then afterwsrds I really wanted chocolate. But that is a normal.pattern for me anyway pg or not pg haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I love pizza! It is one of my favorites. Although I usually try to avoid the sodas because of my PCOS and easy weight gain... when I have pizza, I have a coke of Dr. Pepper to go with it haha! I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 5 pounds since I found out I was pregnant. I am stressing myself out way too much over this. At first I was upset because Madison is still so young and I didn't know how we are going to manage 3 kids on one salary but now we are getting more comfortable with the fact we may be parents again :) May 21st seems forever away! We are leaving for Arkansas that same day after my ultrasound to go see our families. My husband's family has their family reunion every Memorial Day. I am excited to go see my Dad and my sister though and I think it would be good for me. I don't know if I mentioned it before but they gave me Jan 5th for my due date. 

Hope both of you girls are feeling well today :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there.am fine,thanks for asking.Just bn away,came back ystday on friday and am now busy organising my son's Bday tmoro on Sunday,I am so so tired!He is turning 3.

Am glad u rnt spotting anymore sunshine!maybe it was implantation bleeding!i also think the cramping I s normal,especially this early,good luck with everything,this pg happened naturally,I believe it'll go better that the others.

How r u Smiler?almost 25wks!I hope it is treating u well.r u still working in the office or back home?

This was a quick hello,talk to u soon..almost forgot,am having my 20wks scan on Monday the 6th.
Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Congrats on him turning 3!! My son turns 3 next month :) They are pretty close in age! Good luck with your scan Mmleo!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

how are you both doing? Sunshine I hope you're ok and Mmleo how was your scan?

Things are ok with me, saw the doc and have a mild UTI I didn't even realise. But am on some antibiotics now so sure it'll go very quickly.

DH just made me cry, think pregnancy hormones are starting to get the better of me lol. We just disagreed over holidays - he booked time off without telling me and it's really soon so I can't just drop work that quickly like he can. With the amount of time he has left for holiday allowance for 2013 it means we have NO time to spend on our own together and enjoy a little time just the 2 of us before the baby arrives. I don't know why he did it! Fair enough he needs a break but why just go and do it without telling me? Unless he wants some time away from me haha. But I am upset because we were going to take a day off and go to a spa and have afternoon tea and stuff (how English!) and I was really looking forward to it, but now he's just taken these random days off in like 2 weeks time. Gr!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler, I don't blame you for being upset. That would upset me too. Men can be insensitive to our needs sometimes and for some reason my husband is really bad about it when I am pregnant haha! I am doing ok so far. I am not really having many symptoms anymore. Not sure what that is all about or if it is anything that should worry me... I am anxiously awaiting my scan in two weeks. Seems like forever away still! How are you baby doing?

Mmleo how did your scan go?


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine I know is so easy to say "don't worry, it's normal" but for symptoms to come and go really is, especially this early. Throughout this 1st tri I had days where I felt fine, but it worried me, absolutely! I read it is normal so just keep trying to remind yourself :)

I haven't spoken to DH again yet but I will try to get him to retract at least 1 day so we can do the spa thing! I'm in a great mood now tho as we,met with a hypnobirthing teacher this evening and it was great. Was pretty sure before we met I wanted to do it but now I'm convinced. Also DH and I talked a lot about the birth and assuming there are no complications between now and August, we're both keen on the idea of a home birth with a pool. I am actually looking forward to it lol :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

That sounds amazing! My good friend had home births with all three of her children. If you don't mind me asking what is hypnobirthing? Also are you going to do your birth all natural, no medication? I never really got that option :( My first c-section was planned from the very beginning because of the previous surgery I had the month before I fell pregnant. I wish I could just experience a normal birth one time. I hate having c-sections


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Sunshine I'm sorry you hated the c- sctions I know they were never your first choice :hugs:

Hypnobirthing isn't the best name, sounds like you're going to be put in a trance or something! It's just about training your mind to deal with any fears etc then you learn techniques to keep calm and feel.in control, and trust in your body to do what it's designed to do. I saw a video on youtube, haven't got a link right now but will try to remember to post it. Or if you search hypnobirth I'm sure you'll see something. There's no guarantee things will go perfectly but I know someone who did it and she was in labour at home but ebded up in hospital, but everything she learng stopped her panicking. It's also meant to be better for the baby as they don't,get your stress hormones, they get your chilled-out hormones :) apparently hypnobabies sleep better faster :thumbup:

We're doing classes but there are loads of books and cds on Amazon I know a lady on here who's just been teaching herself and she loves it :)

How are you both? I am so tired. Not sleeping well from hip pain :( Am going away today til Sunday with a friend, don't think I'll be very good company!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

That is very interesting Smiler and I am so glad you are looking into doing it. Sounds awesome for you and baby both!! I am sure everything will go great! It won't be too much longer until you meet your bundle of joy! My morning sickness kicked in this morning. I was sick off and on until lunch time. It is finally subsiding, thank goodness! Enjoy your weekend Smiler!!

Mmleo how are you doing?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies..sorry I hvnt posted in quite a while.I was so busy with MIL,party planning and sleeping...I guess the fatigue from the previous 2 wks.When we went away,was a holiday for the rest of my family and work for me..the kind of work that I won't be able to do until baby is like 5-6 months..It had to be done.

How r u doing sunshine?I hope u r much better now..the cramping I mean.i think that's normal.,and God I feel for u...to hve to go thru that worrying(1st term) so soon after...by the way..coz I don't the bleeding(touch wood)..the 1st term worries are the worst things that happens during pregnancy.Back to u...I still can't believe it when I look at ur signature and I c 5wks pg...so happy for u.,that's what they call surprise!bcoz of that am so convinced it'll happen to me that soon if we aren't careful after this one.
Sorry abt the ms too.I don't remember how the other pregnancies treated u...is it normal for u to happen this early?all I remember is I was more worried when I didn't get sick..all will be good sunshine.

Smiler...sorry DH made u cry..they all do that but mostly I think we react the way we do coz of the pg,bt I do get u..I hate it when he does things without telling me..the only way I feel better is when I do the same..childish I know bt it works for me and then I hate it when he doesn't overreact like I do!hope the antibiotics worked!I am such a coward..I don't think I would choose to hve a baby at home...but that sounds great..if u are gona hve a natural birth I guess. Why not the hypno...thingy?will google it.

My scan went well,I asked my MIL to come with us and she was so excited!she had never seen such a thing!she hs two daughters but by the had theirs they didn't hve what we hve now,It felt good to c her that excited!The baby is always bn bigger by at least a week,that might explain why I felt him earlier and yes he is still a HE!lol
I saw my doc ystday and she measured the uterus by touching and she thought it was big.I had my tetanus vaccine tday as well.
My son's party went well but I was so so tired..I can't handle hosting p'ple anymore,am glad the next few bdays he'll be in school,then the teachers will do the job for us...
Well..that's how long it is bn since we spoke.x


----------



## Mmleo

Oh yeah...Smiler..I seem to hve a hip pain too....am not sure what's causing it,forgot to mention it to my doc..but at least am sleeping heavily,day and night,unless I hve to get up to eat then it takes for ever to go back..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Mmleo! So glad your scan went well and that was so sweet that your MIL was a part of it. I am sure she was so excited! I am also glad your son's party went well! Lane's is next month and I am trying to get started on planning it.

I started spotting again today, just a light brown color. I did this with both pregnancies but it still worries me so much. I had really strong symptoms this morning so I am not sure what is going on. Hopefully it is nothing to worry about...


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

sorry have been away for a few days...Sunshine oh no, I am so sorry to hear about the spotting. But brown is good, brown means old blood and nothing pressing to worry about. How come you still spot despite being on progesterone? How is it today? I really hope it is clearing up :hugs: And sorry you have the MS on top, but at least having it kind of makes you feel better that things are going along as they should do. I do not miss the MS days at all, I really feel for you!

Mmleo that's so sweet you took your MIL to your scan :) And yay for another boy! Is it bad that he's measuring a week ahead? I would think the growth would be in fits and starts rather than in smooth, gradual, precise increments so I'm sure it's all fine. I can't believe you are over 20 weeks already, 22 in fact! Only 4 weeks behind me, it's mad :)

Things have worked out for the best in the end re DH - it's complicated to explain but over here you can take 2 weeks paternity leave but it doesn't pay much. Or you can just book 2 weeks' holiday so you get paid normally. We were going for the holiday option, which is why I was mad at DH before because it left us no time together. On Friday his boss said he can take paternity leave but they will pay him his normal rate anyway (usually it drops to £136 per week) so it basically means he is getting an extra 2 weeks holiday this year :happydance: So we're now planning on going away at the end of June! Nowhere too far, won't leave the country or anything but just so pleased we will have the chance for some alone time before baby arrives :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I am so glad things worked out where you and DH can get away before the baby comes. That really will help! My spotting has stopped so I am guessing it was left over from implantation. I am not really sure. It only lasted half a day. I came to my Mom's this weekend. She fed me so much fattening food I think I have gained a ton of weight in only 3 days lol. We are headed back home today :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yay! Sunshine I'm so pleased the spotting stopped. I guess in early pregnancy you just never know the true cause do you, but just thankful it has stopped. Did you have a nice time at your mum's? Sounds like a little TLC is exactly what you deserve xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I did have a great time, thank you! And even better news my ultrasound is next week and my husband has decided to let my mom come with me! :) Since he has been to all the ultrasounds with Lane and Madison, he said she deserved to get this experience. She is so excited! I hope everything goes ok until next week, it is so hard not to worry :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that time flew - for me anyway! That is so lovely your mum gets to go with you :) I'm sure she will love it. Aw I know how worried you must be though :hugs: Just got to try and keep telling yourself as long as the bleeding has stopped you are most likely in the clear. Have got fingers legs toes and arms crossed for you xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you so much! I really was shocked when my husband let her take his place and he is going to watch the kids for me on top of it :) So sweet of him! She is going to come stay the night before with us since my appt is in the morning. That way it will be easier to get up and around and get over there on time. I am still feeling pretty good for the most part. Just a few spells of nausea but nothing major


----------



## Smiler82

How are you feeling sunshine, been a couple of days. Hope all is well :)

No real news from me, just starting to feel a little heavy and slow!! Can't walk as fast as normal, realising I must leave more time to get to apoointments and thinfs haha. Got told again today I am huge! Rude :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hate when people say that stuff grrrr... People used to do that to me at work all the time with Lane and Madison. They always told me are you sure there is only one baby in there? It was very rude. I am doing ok. Anxious for my scan on Tuesday :)


----------



## Mmleo

:hi:Hello there
Sunshine-So excited and wishing u the best For ur scan on tues.It'll be fun for ur mom too am sure.Am gonna sound silly bt It still hasn't sunk in yet that u r having a 3rd baby!and almost 7wks!!how r the symptoms coming?

Smiler-I can actually imagine how tired u must feel,u only hve under 100days to go!!a nd don't worry abt what p'ple say..I actually like being huge!doesnt feel great bt I like the attention that comes with it.

Am getting really slow too,am actually tired almost all the time.I ve taken a break from taking my son to school,his dad takes him n I pick him.I get to relax a bit longer in the morning.I had headaches for like two days too bt am better now.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - I can't believe you are already almost 23 weeks! Over half way done! So far my symptoms have been minimal. I get alittle nauseated after I eat and have been extremely tired but besides that I feel pretty good. I am hoping all looks good on the ultrasound Tuesday!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine we have our fingers crossed for your scan on Tuesday :hugs: What time do you have to be there?

Mmleo argh I didn't notice the amount of days left til you said it haha :D I told DH this morning and he was kind of shocked :haha: We decided we are going to start buying stuff now, which is quite exciting. Just a couple of bits here and there, not everything all at once so we can spread the cost over the next few months.

I am really tired too! I really do not know how I am going to do all of this again in a couple of years but with a toddler. I know you guys are doing it, and millions of other women do it but the thought is a little daunting :D

How are your headaches Mmleo?


----------



## Sunshine7125

It's at 9:30AM - (US Central time) :) 
I am so nervous and super worried but I guess just mainly because I have never conceived on my own. This whole thing is so surreal.


----------



## Mmleo

Smiler-The headaches are gone,I took one paracetamol the other day,it seems It did the job..the dr asked me to go check for malaria and blood pressure and they were both good.thx for asking.
U mean u hvnt bought anything yet?i hope u've bn looking around at least..
I have to say having another boy is saving a lot of money..I only hve to buy clothes for only the 1st 3 months.

Sunshine-all crossed for tue,getting pg on ur own if anything it sh'd make the journey easier..bt I hvnt forgotten yet how scary the scans can be.I remember I got two un necessary scans just so I can c the baby move and nothing else...Hope all goes well for u.


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine just over 24 hours to go...so hopeful for you that it will all be great. Hope you can get online asap after to let us know! I think you are about 5 hours behind me so I will check online in the evening x

Haha Mmleo no we haven't really bought anything yet but we have been given a lot of stuff. My sister gave us her 3-in-1 travel system, my friend is giving us her cot, though we are going to start with a Moses basket and have picked out the one we want, just not bought it yet. I'm painting up an old chest of drawers we had and will get a changing mat thing to sit on the top. We got given a load of clothes, and yesterday we went to carboot sale and got even more clothes for such great prices, I was really pleased. Some even still had tags in and hadn't been worn and the rest even though they were used were in great condition. We only spent £15 altogether and we got 3 sleepsuits, 3 matching outfits with hats and mits, 2 grobags, leggings, shorts, trousers, and also a nice little play mat with squeaky toys and things. I've decided what bottles I want, just looking into breast pumps now, and also a baby bouncer. So it is under control I think :D

Glad your headaches are gone and all your tests came back ok!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh my gosh... I am just so nervous this morning. I don't know if I will be able to sleep tonight lol. I don't know why this one is more nerve wracking than my other ones. I guess because I had the confidence of the fertility pills and I wasn't relying solely on my body. I guess I shouldn't be so negative lol. My mom will be here this evening. I am excited she is going with me, I just hope it is good news. I will be home right after the scan because DH and I will be leaving for Arkansas tomorrow afternoon for his family reunion. I will definitely update you ladies before we head out. I will have my phone so I can stay in touch while I am gone too. Lane has a dr appt at 2 today. He has been fighting a snotty nose and cough for two weeks now. I tried to avoid taking him in because I hate to use antibiotics so much but since it isn't improving, I thought I better take him.


----------



## Smiler82

FX Sunshine hope you got some sleep last night xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I got about 6 hours lol. I kept waking up and finally just said screw it I am getting up haha. I just got my shower and trying to finish packing for our trip to Arkansas. The storms and tornadoes have been so bad here and they are going to be hitting East Texas today which is where we live. Thank goodness it is hitting after we leave because we don't have a storm shelter. The tornado that hit Oklahoma yesterday was so horrible. If you didn't have a storm shelter, you pretty much couldn't survive the storm.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that must be so scary. Saw the news this morning, couldn't believe the size of it and all the devastation. So awful. Glad you are getting out of there Sunshine. Can you get some kind of shelter put in for the future?

Glad you got some sleep though x


----------



## Sunshine7125

We are renting this home so I am not sure if the landlord would be willing to install a shelter. The good news is where we live hasn't had many damaging storms but when it comes to those tornadoes, they can be unpredictable. I feel so bad for the families and the kids that lost their lives in Oklahoma. So sad. 

Well I am about to throw my clothes on and will be leaving here in about 40 minutes! I will update as soon as I can. I had to edit this thing about three times lol my brain is not working today!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Everything looked great! I am actually 7 weeks 4 days so I will need to change my ticker lol. Baby had a heartbeat of 142. The baby actually seems to be measuring ahead so I think it may be a boy lol. Lane measured ahead too. It is still so early though! Thanks for all the thoughts and warm wishes girls!


----------



## Smiler82

:happydance: :happydance: woop woop! I'm so pleased Sunshine you must be so relieved xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am really in shock. I just can't believe I am pregnant again. Now it seems real and I am overwhelmed lol


----------



## Mmleo

Yeeeee!Good to hear all went well,..how was it for ur mom??now u can relax,things will fall into places(easier said ofcoz).

Enjoy ur trip.x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! Just got home from our trip. I started spotting yesterday. I am so nervous but I have been through this before. Hopefully it will stop soon


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no Sunshine I hope you're ok :hugs: you seeing your doc? X


----------



## Sunshine7125

I probably should call them but wasn't sure if they would even see me because the spotting is brown which they usually say is old blood. I don't really know what to do. I may give them a call just to see what they say. It isn't getting any better. It's not super heavy but I am having to wear pantyliners. I was still sick this morning when I got up so maybe that is a good sign. Just seems odd for something to be going wrong since we just saw a heartbeat :(


----------



## Mmleo

Hi sunshine..I can't believe u hve to go thru that again..one of those things that u can t get used to I am sure.how was ur trip?and how r u managing to look after the other lito ones?

And Smiler...u r 28wks already!!!i just realised I was to take a photo tday n forgot,next Tuesday I guess..how r u doing?getting heavier I guess..

Am usually 52-53 kg,and now 60kg already!i wonder how heavy I will be in a few months?and I do feel heavy too,...and uncomfortable sitting for long,sleeping is getting harder too.It is a package....


----------



## Sunshine7125

I called the nurse today just to let her know what is going on. She wants me to do another ultrasound tomorrow at 4pm. I am sure all is ok because I have spotted with every pregnancy and we saw the heartbeat last week but I guess it is always better to be safe than sorry. I thought atleast one of my pregnancies would be trouble-free but apparently my body doesn't want to cooperate lol! 

Hope you girls are feeling well! Getting so close!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo that is a good weight! You are skinny!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw I'm so sorry Sunshine, must be so frustrating and stressful. So great you can get in for a scan tomorrow, FX for you xx

Mmleo you are tiny!!! I don't know what I weighed pre pregnancy but at 8 weeks I was 68 kg haha :) At 20 wks had only gone up to 72 kg but haven't been weighed since. Said to DH "oh my thighs are looking bad" and he said "yeah but yoy're pregnant sweetie"and I was like er NO you're not meant to agree!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hate the gaining weight part, but it's worth it to get that beautiful baby in the end. I gained about 13 kg with Lane and 17 kg with Madison. I had to convert that haha! Hope I did it right! It should be 30 pounds and 38 pounds. Lane was such a large baby though. You girls are doing great! It seemed like I was so huge by the time I had Madison. It was awful


----------



## Smiler82

Weights are confusing! I work in stones but midwife uses kilos. DH talks in pounds. Bit yesterday I read weight gain of 20 to 35 pounds is about right so you did well Sunshine, people often go way over. But yeah is so easy to just feel like a fat bloater! Am already psyching myself up for weight loss come September...boring!


----------



## Sunshine7125

If you breastfeed that weight will fall right off I promise! :) When I went back to work from having Lane I had already lost all my weight almost and that was at 8 weeks. Madison has her 9 month shots today and I have my ultrasound this afternoon. Going to be a busy day!


----------



## Smiler82

How did it go Sunshine? Hope you and Madison are both ok xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just got back from the Dr they were so behind lol. The baby looked great. He or she measured where they should be and the heartbeat was a whopping 169! Sounded nice and strong :) They did find a small tear. They call it a subchorionic bleed. I had one with Lane and Madison which caused all my spotting so now I have it with this one too. My body hates being pregnant I think lol


----------



## Smiler82

Fab!! Well, not about the tear obvs but so pleased baby is ok. I know it must be horrid but at least is something you've dealt with before xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am still so sick. They put me on some medicine to help with the nausea. I am just hoping it passes soon. The good news is I haven't gained any weight yet lol


----------



## Mmleo

Hey!i really feel for u..u can't go thru the spotting thing again,does it get easier??Glad to hear baby is doing fine.
Still laughing at "ur body hates being pg":haha:
Some pple just hve it rough I guess..R u really sick to the point of getting meds?so sorry..If u get fresh ginger where u r,it is a natural remedy.Ginger tea always did the trick for me.How r u coping with two other kids?

I on the other hand...am tired 90% of the time!Am taking my vitamins,eating well bt am still super tired...maybe the hot weather.


----------



## Mmleo

And congrats on ur 9wks by the way!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am still having some minor spotting but it seems to be going away. They told me not to pick Lane up at all because he is 34 pounds. Tall and skinny but still heavy lol. I am picking up Madison only if necessary. And of course no sex haha... DH is NOT happy about that but he has had to deal with it the last two pregnancies and now this one too. Poor guy...


----------



## Sunshine7125

They did give me some prenatals that have ginger in them so I hope that helps. This morning I was so sick, I woke up and immediately took the Zofran they prescribed me. I feel soooo much better now


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Sunshine I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick :hugs: Are you feeling any better, have the meds helped?

Mmleo I am so tired too! Though this weekend has been quite busy that is probably why, plus I ran out of iron supplement so that's probably affecting me too. We had a really nice weekend, we went to see my parents and my mum and I went for lunch and shopping for baby stuff. I didn't actually buy anything but she went through loads of stuff with me and said what was really useful and what wasn't necessary, so that was so helpful. Then she said they wanted to buy us something big for the baby and to have athink about what we wanted so that was really sweet :) And then we went to a friend's birthday party, it was fancy dress and so much fun! But I was stood up for most of the night which is surprisingly hard! I did have heels on, and although they were only low heels my legs hurt so much the next day. I even felt hungover!! Just so tired, foggy head, sore throat from shouting over the music etc, felt quite unfair I hadn't had a drop to drink yet felt so rubbish haha :)

Anyway hope you ladies are all ok and had a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Mmleo

Hello sunshine..how r things?hope ur meds helped!i remember my doc tricking me into waiting a few more wks before she gives me any meds...it worked as the sickness disappeared on its own.Glad u mentioned the no sex thing..can u gals believe we hvnt had sx since I found out?i just can't stand the thought of it,I feel bad for DH..

Smiler...I can't believe u managed that...I don't think I can,heels/standing/sitting?i've become so boring beyond...!i know what u mean by feeling hangovered without even drinking...


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! Smiler it sounds like you had a wonderful weekend with your Mom. How exciting! :) I love looking for baby stuff, it is so much fun. As for me, my mom came over this weekend and my step-dad. My step-dad helped my husband fix his truck so I finally have my car back yay!!! His truck has been broke down for a month or so now. I enjoyed seeing my Mom. I cleaned out my closet this weekend and was so thankful I kept all my maternity clothes haha... Although I am going to be my biggest in the winter time and I had the other two during summer so long sleeve shirts will be a must! 

Mmleo I am sticking to the ginger prenatals and they seem to be doing the trick! I am already on the Metformin and Prometrium and I feel awful sticking another prescription in my body :( so I thought if I could take the prenatals over the Zofran that would be better. And I totally understand the sex thing. My husband went without it for almost 8 months when I was pregnant with Lane because I had so many issues.


----------



## Smiler82

Ahh I'm glad it's not just me! We haven't had sex for ages...I feel pretty bad about it but I honestly have no interest. It's quite sad really, we had a pretty good sex life before! DH is really understanding, but he is sad I'm never in the mood. I always heard about how sexy you can feel in the 2nd tri but that never happened to me. I'm never anything other than achy and tired haha. I keep thinking I would do it just because I want to make him happy but when there's no actual desire to do it, it stops me from initiating and I daren't make any promises I can't keep, lol :D

Hurrah for getting your car back Sunshine! What is your due date with this one?

I had my glucose test today. I was worried I'd get bad news because I felt so awful after having the sugary drink, but the hospital just rang up to tell me it was all fine :happydance: They said my iron was low and to take a supplement, but that's not too bad. Yay :)

Hope you ladies are both doing well xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh I hate that glucose test! It always makes me feel crummy after I drink that stuff. So glad all came back ok, that's great news! Can't believe you are almost 30 weeks! My due date is January 3rd but given the fact I have to have a c-section, I assume she will deliver in December but not 100% sure on that. I am still battling morning sickness, well actually more like all day sickness haha!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am beginning to become super nervous about having a third child. I started crying yesterday and told DH I didn't know how we were going to afford all of this on one income. I feel guilty because instead of being happy and excited, I am stressed and scared.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sweetie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we alk beat ourselves up over so many differnt things. It's ok to be scared it really is. I had a freak out with this one, even after all we've gone thru to get pregnant. It's a daunting situation and totally understandable for you to feel like this. One way or another you will cope, but when you can't quite see how that's actually going to happen it is natural to feel overwhelmed :hugs:

Is there anythng you can do now to help you feel proactive, maybe open a savings account or something and put aside what you can like any overtime, sell some stuff on eBay? I know it's not a great solution but anything you can do to feel a little better might help. I'm one of three and my mum didn't work. Just lived in hand-me-downs :) xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have been thinking about having a garage sale and just selling some old stuff we don't use or need. We have been wanting to have one for a while but I am glad we didn't yet because we were going to sell all the baby stuff Madison is not using anymore. That would have been bad! lol 

I talked to my Mom for a while today and she tried to convince me that adding one more child was not a huge deal but it feels so huge to me. You described it perfectly, I am overwhelmed at the thought of having three children all under the age of 4. I feel so bad for my husband having to be the only financial provider but there is no way we can afford three children in daycare. I will have to wait until Lane is kindergarten age before I can return to work. 

I keep telling myself this baby was meant to be and we were meant to have him/her so I need to just be thankful and try not to worry so much.


----------



## Smiler82

Worrying about money etc doesn't mean you don't love this little one :hugs: You're just being practical, we all have to think about how to pay for things etc and worrying about how you're going to provide for your family means you're a good parent who loves their children :) Have you spoken to your husband, didn't he want to have 3 kids anyway? Maybe he doesn't mind being the main provider for a while, it's not like you're going to be sitting around on a sun lounger sipping cocktails is it. 3 kids under 4 will be hard work, will your mum be able to come up and help sometimes?

Yeah good thing you didn't sell all your baby stuff yet :)

We were at the hospital today, got myself all worked up as baby hasn't been moving an awful lot since Saturday. He often goes quiet around the time my week changes, but when he was still not moving much this morning I got a bit panicked and rang the midwife. Everything came back normal, thankfully. He's still not mvoingquite as much as I'm used to, but he is perking up this evening so hopefully he'll be back to his usual wiggly self soon. I also have low iron and am so tired, maybe that's making him sleepy too, I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't blame you for being worried. I called the Dr a few times over less movement with Lane. They always told me to lay on my side and drink something sweet and see if that got him moving. Usually it worked and I would start to feel him more. I am glad everything is ok! Are you taking any iron supplements?

I talked to DH last night and expressed my concerns. He told me he didn't mind being the sole provider right now because he knew the kids were being taken good care of versus being in a daycare. He did want three kids but I don't think he wanted them this close together. He is getting a vasectomy sometime this year. I think he definitely doesn't want another one lol. I think we are both still in shock. I am sure we will feel better about it once we get moved closer to his work and can start saving some money. We initially moved over here to be in a bigger city and afford me a better job opportunity but since I won't be working anytime soon, it will be easier to move by his job. Our lease is up Oct 1st.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can you tell me how to make a link to my journal in my signature?


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh you have a journal now! How exciting :) Couldn't remember how to do the journal link but the Help section says to go to your User CP then Edit signature and:

Type the word of phrase you want to link (Example: 'Click here to see my journal').
Highlight the word or phrase by holding down the left mouse button and dragging your cursor over it (just like you would if you were going to copy and paste).
Press the button.
Copy and paste the URL you want to link to into the box that pops up, and press 'OK'.


Oh yay I'm so pleased you talked to DH and he is ok with it all :) And yeah I guess it makes sense to move closer to his work, would be nice to see him a little more :) How are you feeling, you feeling any better about it all since you had a chat?

Yeah I'm taking some liquid iron supplements with OJ in the morning and I think it's starting to work, have certainly felt a bit brighter today :) I heard about drinking something and lying on your side - I did try that on the Tuesday morning and he didn't move, that was the final straw really that made me freak out! Poor DH was working at home that day as he had a report to write for 9am the next morning but we ended up in hospital for nearly two hours. I felt bad but of course he didn't mind at all, just wanted to be sure everything was ok. Baby got a bit more wiggly yesterday and today he's been moving around like a champ so I guess he was tired/facing the back.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hmm.. I can't get it to work. I will keep trying. Here is the link to it 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...se-baby-3-after-infertility.html#post27913777

I am so glad baby is being more active and you have more energy! Is your husband getting excited about the baby coming? I don't think I asked you yet, do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm I really can't remember how I did it!! If it helps, this is the text from my signature. I guess you could copy and paste it into your sig, but change the link to your journal and see if that works. What you also need to do is add a [ at the beginning and a ] at the end (I had to delete them otherwise you couldn't see the exact text as it created another "My Pregnancy Journal" link).

URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1744657-smilers-pregnancy-journal.html"]My Pregnancy Journal[/URL


Yes, DH is so excited. In fact he is getting quite impatient and just wants to meet the baby. I do too but I really feel like I need these last couple of months to really get my head around it!! We just sat on the sofa and started talking about the baby and how life might change etc etc and I just burst into tears!! Generally I'm quite relaxed and think we will just take each day as it comes, learn as we go and it'll be fine. But other times the fact we don't have any support nearby is quite scary. I know things will settle into a routine in time but those first few weeks do scare me and I worry I won't always be the best mum!!

Yeah I think we are pretty much decided on a name :) We'll wait a few days and see if he seems to suit it but the front runner at the moment is Patrick. We haven't quite decided on a middle name - I always think of Lane and how cool a name it is :) But DH never likes the same names I do! I like names that aren't too common but not too crazy. Like Lane, Grayson, Miles, but DH didn't like any of those :( But I'm happy with our first name choice :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you for the link, I still can't get the crazy thing to work haha. Hopefully I can figure out what I am doing wrong. I love the name Patrick. That's a great name. I totally understand about compromising on names. My DH and I rarely agree on names. So far for a boy we have Ashton which he is ok with and Emma for a girl which he hates so I am still examining the girl names lol. 

Things will change when the baby comes but it's totally worth it. Once you get used to the routine and start getting more sleep it becomes like second nature. I have to say the first month is the hardest just because it is such a big adjustment. Unfortunately it wasn't any easier the second time around for us so I am scared what the third time will be like!


----------



## Smiler82

Ah Emma is lovely! That would be one of my choices for a girl. It is so annoying when I say a name I like and DH just goes "No." Grr!

Did I tell you my sister is pg again? Can't remember if I mentioned it. But anyway, we were chatting one day and I asked her if she was scared about having 3 kids under 5. She said she would rather be in her position than in mine!! I guess it just shows everyone's experience is different. According to her going from none to one is a nightmare, but I'm trying not to worry too much about what other people say as people always want to tell you the bad stories!! You never know, you might find it easier this third time around, there's no way to know until you're actually doing it. So on the one hand I think there's no point in worrying but on the other the fact I have no idea what's coming our way scares me :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!I feel so bad I hvnt been in touch for soo long.I almost can't even remember what's been keeping me so busy,other than being tired all the time..I just remembered another reason why that might be...I live in a hot country,doesn't help now.

I can't believe u r past 11wks already sunshine!wow!my Internet isn't so good where I am..I hv no idea how u guys hv bn doing.

And smiler..why were u in a hospital?i hope u n baby are ok.From what I understand ur lito one doesn't move a lot?am sure everything is just fine..pliz do update me.

We r in the uk,bn here for 10days,back home end of the month.Almost finished baby shopping,it all went well,a bit disapponted coz it isn't as exciting as buying for baby no 1..but still I can't wait to to meet the little one.

About the names,DH n I disagree on most things,but names..not at all!we hve come up with name v easly!


----------



## Mmleo

Hey smiler,did u ever decide on the birthing method(if I may)..the last I checked u were considering the hypnosis/tic kind..we r kind of discussing with my doc already..I chose to hv a c-section early sept..at latest 39wks.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Mmleo!

I was thinking about you when I just posted, was wondering where you had got to :) Glad to hear you're ok - apart from being tired!!

I'm absolutely fine thanks :) I did go in to be monitored earlier this week as baby was really quiet for like 3 days so I went in. Everything was fine and since then he's perked up so it's all dandy :)

Yeah, we have gone ahead with the hypnobirthing. We've had 3 classes so far, and only 1 more left to go. I'm really enjoying it, meditation works well for me and is helping me to get to sleep too. I don't sleep the whole way through the night anymore, but the tracks I listen to on my iPad for relaxation at least help me drift off :) I'm hoping for a home birth with a water pool but still need to speak to the MW about that. 

Did you have a c section with your first? It's exciting you get an exact date with a csection, the idea of hanging aorund and waiting for baby to show up isn't massively appealing, DH in particular is getting impatient!

Ooh how exciting you're in the UK! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Mmleo

3 days and no movements at all?that must hv bn scary..maybe u hve no space lef in there for movment..did they give u anything for that?Anyhow..glad he is awake now.

I did hve a csection with the 1st,coz of the fibroids n cysts..i do like the planning as well,and dh plans his leave.I hve to say u r really brave,hving a baby at home.Is it cheaper as well?

We r in sandbanks,Poole for a few days,thn back to Marlow.it looks like a nice place,I don't think I ll enjoy it as I wd normally,between cooking dinners n dealing with a toddler,I wd rather just sleep..like right now,am so tired bt enjoying the place to myself as the others are sleeping..feels good

Congrats!u r 31wks already!do u realise we will hve babies in just a few wks?any plans for a 3rd baby?


----------



## Smiler82

Sandbanks!! Very posh! Are you in a huge multi-million pound house?? DH used to live in Poole when he was a teenager and used to clean the windows on some of the houses of the super rich haha :) The weather isn't great where I am today, hope you're having a bit of sun. Shame to be by the seaside and not be able to go! Bournemouth isn't too far away, there are nice beaches there too. Also Christchurch is quite pretty in some areas if you have any time for a little look.

Ah it wasn't that he didn't move at all for 3 days, he just wasn't moving anywhere near as much as normal. Initially I just thought he was having a sleepy day and I know that is ok, but when it stretched to 3 days I thought best to check.

Actually giving birth at home will cost us money because we will be hiring a pool! Over here we pay higher taxes to fund the NHS so whether you have a vaginal birth or a c section there is no cost difference to the parents. It costs the NHS the most for c sections, then slightly less for a vaginal hospital birth, then the least for a home birth. They don't push you to make a choice based on cost to them though, I just know this from being a geek and researching :)

Haha I'm kind of in denial a tiny bit about having a baby soon :D I think the next couple of months it will start to sink in. We are stopping at 2 children, already agreed that years ago. How about you??? x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Ladies! Sounds like baby plans are coming along nicely! Smiler when we had our first it was a transition but it really wasn't that bad. The only thing that was bad for us is Lane had reflux so it made the first 8-12 weeks alittle crazy with all the dr appts and trying to get him lined out with the breastfeeding. They have no idea what causes reflux or colic, some babies just have it. Madison had colic so maybe this baby won't have either lol, that would be nice! 

I have another ultrasound in a week to check on my tear that caused the bleeding. My mom is supposed to be coming to this one as she missed the last one :cry: There were bad storms where she lived so there was no way I wanted her traveling in that. I am excited for her to share the experience with me. Madison is so close to walking, I can't believe it! She just turned 10 months old Saturday! 

So glad you ladies are doing well! Getting closer to the big day!


----------



## Mmleo

Oh yes!so posh!i hve bn taking pics of the apartment we are in,when I get money someday i ll copy all I can!it is so beautifully made,.The weather wasn't great but again it didn't rain like it did on Saturday.I don't regret not being able to do all the beach activities,we who live in the sun do take such for granted!I managed to get out with my boy n DH played in the sand for sometime....am so big n heavy n tired that I did everything seated!
We can try and look around tmoro,husband just can't seat in one place,he'll be happy to go anywhere but when I go back home,God am gonna sleep!!!

Maybe it is me+hubby combi!but my babies just move a lot,my son hasn't stopped..up to now,way too much energy,I don't give him sugar,I didn't like sugar when pg...our mothers/elders seem to think it is one of the reasons...but to be honest me n my mr are not quite p'ple LOL

Back to the birthing..where we live,a csection will cost double the natural birth if planned ahead of time,if not...wow!more than triple,corrupt drs will even offer unnecessary csections to make more money.

I wish I knew how many kids I want,really want to go for a 3rd one bt not so sure soon we will start moving around(mr's job)..don't think i will manage away from home.we are considering adoption too,if we wanted a 3rd one....in otherwords...NO IDEA!

It can seem a bit unreal before the 1st one arrives but I think for us the infertile ones...it is more doubting u gonna hve ur own baby!i still can't believe I'll soon hve two.U will be just fine:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Try sweet drinks by the way...maybe it does get them moving...although I didn't do artificial sweets like I am this time around,I did lots of sugarcane with my first...

How much do u weigh now Smiler?i haven't checked since the last time I saw my dr,was 60kg already!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine I didn't realise your mum missed your last scan! Which day is your next one? hope there are no travel hold ups this time. 

I have got my eye on some anti-colic bottles! I will BF at first but in time I want to try expressing so I'm not tied to it the entire time. My nephew had colic when he was tiny and it was heartbreaking to see him crying all the time :cry: I hope we don't have to deal with it but I guess that's just what happens with babies isn't it.

Ah Mmleo if you're feeling big and tired now what are you going to be like in 10-12 weeks time!! I am getting worried haha. I'm not massive but moving around is getting harder and the underneath bit of my belly is very achy at times. Turning over in bed is such a mission and I don't look forward to bed time anymore because I'm uncomfortable most of the time. I don't quite see how my belly is going to stretch any more but I know it will!!

I'm quite pleased with my weight gain....kind of. I don't know what I weigh now but at my 28 week appointment I was 74kg. At my 20 week appt I was 72kg so I was really happy. I know you gain weight a lot faster in the 3rd tri though...

That is a good point about those of us who've struggled to get pg finding it hard to really believe we will have a baby. That is very likely part of it. On the one hand I can't wait but at the same time I don't want time to fly by too quickly haha :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! My mom is definitely coming to my ultrasound Monday so that makes me happy! I have my first appointment with my OB and then ultrasound after to check to see how the tear is healing. I hope baby is healthy! I have been listening to the baby with my doppler which always makes me feel better. I am still getting a nice, strong heartbeat. I am busy making plans for Lane's 3rd birthday party. He turns 3 Sunday but his party will be next Saturday since DH has to work this weekend. Hopefully after my appt Monday I can get off the Progesterone and Metformin!


----------



## Smiler82

Happy birthday to Lane! His birthday is the day after mine :D Been away to see family and friends and had a lovely time.

Ooh Sunshine good luck for tomorrow got my fingers crossed for you. 12 weeks already that went quick! My sister is 2 weeks behind you:)


----------



## Sunshine7125

:hug: Happy Late Birthday Smiler!!! My mom made it so we are about to leave for the appointment. Hoping all looks good! Thank you for the birthday wishes for Lane, I can't believe he is 3! I was alittle hurt yesterday. My Dad nor my sister called him at all. I know he is only 3 but it would have been nice to know they thought of him on his special day. My Dad has remarried and she has two daughters. One of her daughters had two kids so he is more involved with those grandkids than he is with mine. It's truly sad... Sorry for my rant :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

The ultrasound went great! Baby looks good and my tear has healed! She said it is too early to tell 100% yet but she thinks it is a boy from looking at the ultrasound. We will find out for sure August 6th!


----------



## Mmleo

Hey..just dropping to check how u r doing....am supposed to be on holiday bt I can't wait to get home n sleeeeep!

Happy belated birthday Smiler!hope u managed to hve some fun.How is ur boy doing?moving more I hop

Hey sunshine...happy belated one to Lane,sorry his grand-pa didn't call,I know how u must feel.Happy 12th wk too!cant believe how fast time is going by.Happy to hear that things are going better for ur #3.

Going to bed now..xx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww fair enough to have a rant Sunshine I would be upset too. I hope Lane enjoyed himself anyway. Did they send cards and gifts at all? I hope so. And yay for good new at the scan!! So pleased for you :happenstance: Can't believe they can tell the sex already!

Thanks for the birthday wishes :) Have had such a lovely time. Spent time with family and friends then we went away for the night. I had a pregnancy massage and it was amazing!!!

When do you go home Mmleo? Sorry you're still not sleeping :(

All fine with me, best be off to bed ! Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Unfortunately my Dad did not send a gift or card and still hasn't called. I told my sister how upset I was with him. She didn't call until the day after and said she forgot his birthday. They drive me crazy! Do they not own a calendar? lol It just hurts me that my immediate family can't be more caring. My in-laws both called Lane and also sent him a card with money. I thought that was so sweet of them. 

I am so curious to find out in August if it is really a boy! It sure looked like it may be but I know that both sexes have a "nub" at this stage haha. 

Can't believe how far along you two are getting! So exciting!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thought I would share my little bean!


He/She stuck their leg up for us!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that is a great scan pic Sunshine! I forget how big they are already at 12 weeks:) Are you getting more excited now?

Ah I'm sorry to hear that your dad didn't send anything for Lane. That would really upset me too. Are you going to call and remind him??

No real news from me, just getting heavy! Tummy feels so stretched I don't know how it's going to get any bigger...feet were a bit swollen tonight too. Am starting to look forward to stopping work! Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

When will you stop working? I am getting excited now that everything has been confirmed and baby appears healthy. I am sad that I am facing another c-section. I really would like the opportunity to experience natural childbirth but under my circumstances the Dr won't allow it. 

I talked to my Dad yesterday and he said he was planning to call this Saturday, the day of Lane's birthday party which really made no sense to me. I think he was just trying to make it look like he wasn't in the wrong. 

I hated the swelling part! Just keep those feet up and drink plenty of water! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah I'm sorry you have to have another c -section. Is that because of your back? Is it worth speaking to another doctor at all and getting a 2nd opinion? Would it really be that dangerous?

I don't quite know when I'll stop working, part of me wants to keep going so we can save as much money as possible but the other part of me can't wait for a rest! I'm starting to realise I will never have the luxury of this time on my own to just relax again, so it might be worth making the most of it! One project I agreed to keep working 2 days a week until the 9th August, but after mid-July they're going to post work to me so I don't have to travel into the office. Then another project was supposed to start 2 weeks ago but they keep delaying it, so I'm worried that either they'll end up getting someone else entirely because I won't be able to finish it, or all the work will come through and I'll just have to try and get as much done as I can. Oh the joys of being self-employed!!

How was Lane's birthday party? Hmm I think I agree your dad was just trying to make himself look a little better; surely you would ring on the birthday not the day of the party. I'm sorry :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had to have c-sections because of my heart and my surgery in 2009. I had open heart surgery in 1999 to repair a hole and my Dr thought normal delivery would be stressful on my heart. Also, I had hemmorhoid surgery in 2009 and they cut my muscles. The Dr thought that pushing too much could permanently damage the muscles in my bum! That would be awful :( So unfortunately, I think c-section is my only choice...

That will be nice when you won't have to travel to the office! What a relief. What is your due date again?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh! I didn't know about your heart, that sounds pretty scary!! I'm glad you came out of it ok. I had no idea you could have surgery for haemorrhoids, ouch :hugs: I am so worried about getting haemorrhoids in pregnancy! It sounds like they can be pretty painful. I've escaped so far but there's time yet...but yeah I guess taking all of that into account a c-section would be the safest option. I can appreciate what a disappointment it must be though :(

My due date is 19th August! So cutting it quite close if I keep workin til the 9th. But then I could go overdue by a week or 2 couldn't I, so who knows. But right now I am SO over work haha. I've done about an hour today, such a slacker ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh that's right. I remember now because that was Madison's due date :) I don't blame you about work. When I got into my third trimester I was so ready to just quit lol. I was tired and miserable especially in that summer heat. Is it hot where you are? Its close to 100 F here


----------



## samoorah1983

Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 years now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. The Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have an IUI scheduled but I'm so scared of disappointments. I don't know what to do??


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine7125 said:


> Oh that's right. I remember now because that was Madison's due date :) I don't blame you about work. When I got into my third trimester I was so ready to just quit lol. I was tired and miserable especially in that summer heat. Is it hot where you are? Its close to 100 F here

Oh blimey that is hot!! I work in Celcius so 100F is about 37C, which is roasting! We've had a terrible summer here so far, not really that warm and lots of rain. But it's heading up to the low 20s at the moment which is better. Apparently July is supposed to be a great month for us weather-wise. Under ordinary circumstances I'd be dancing with joy at that news but not this year I think I'll struggle, lol.



samoorah1983 said:


> Me and DH were trying but not preventing for almost 4 years now, haven't gotten pregnant not one time, got both of ourselves checked out, both healthy no problems. Doctor diagnosed us Unexplained. The Doctor referred us to a specialist, We're going to have an IUI scheduled but I'm so scared of disappointments. I don't know what to do??

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this hun. Do you mean you were NTNP? It can be hard to get pregnant that way if you're not tracking cycles or anything. It's great your tests all came back fine but can totally see why it's still upsetting because there's no reason for your troubles :( When is your IUI scheduled for? It is really hard when you don't know what's going to happen. I was on clomid to get pregnant and it was frustrating. All you can do is take a deep breath and make sure you have good support around you, and get it all off your chest on here when you need to xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Samoorah - Hi hun, sorry to hear you are having fertility problems. I ended up having to undergo fertility treatments with both of my first two pregnancies due to PCOS. I agree with what Smiler said, make sure you have good support. Try to not stress and take it a day at a time. It will happen! :) 

Smiler - I put the kids in the pool yesterday, it was so hot. They had a blast. It is just one of the cheap, family size pools you can blow up haha. I even crawled in there with them for a bit. It is supposed to be cooler today so I am looking forward to that. The humidity here is awful! I made a few phone calls yesterday to try to see if a VBAC would definitely be out of the question. I found out more disturbing information :( My old dr pulled my records from my last c-section. They call it an operating report. He said that despite my surgeries that my uterus was paper thin during my last section and that repeat c-section would be my only option. He said VBAC or laboring period puts me at a very high risk for uterine rupture which is super dangerous. I am just crushed... I have accepted it though and want the baby to be safe.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow Sunshine I'm so sorry :hugs: Why did they not inform you of this after your last c section? It must have been horrid to hear that :( But if it is the safest thing to do then at least you've found out for sure xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Sorry I have been missing for a few days. We went out of town for the holiday. We took the kids to the lake with my mom and step-dad. The dr told me my uterus was thin after he delivered Madison but I thought it was just because I was full term and my uterus was stretched but I guess that's not the case :( 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I remember you being told that, I assumed the same that it was just thin because of being full term. But they should have made it clear it would be an issue for future pregnancies. Some doctors can just assume you know what they mean though I suppose, they're not all great at putting things in layman's terms :(

Did you have a nice time on holiday? Sounds lovely to be able to escape to a lake for a few days, do you have a cabin or something? How is the heat?? It has suddenly gotten really hot here (though probably nothing compared to what you're used to!!) and I am finding it a bit of a struggle. Yesterday I came home from being out and was sooooo hot I sat in front of the fan with my belly out haha :) Apart from that I'm fine though. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mmleo

Sunshine7125 said:


> I had to have c-sections because of my heart and my surgery in 2009. I had open heart surgery in 1999 to repair a hole and my Dr thought normal delivery would be stressful on my heart. Also, I had hemmorhoid surgery in 2009 and they cut my muscles. The Dr thought that pushing too much could permanently damage the muscles in my bum! That would be awful :( So unfortunately, I think c-section is my only choice...
> 
> That will be nice when you won't have to travel to the office! What a relief. What is your due date again?

Hey sunshine,I didn't know u had an open heart surgery...I guess it never came up as we were/are always Worried abt our fertility problems.It sounds serious.

My best friend had her first by csection n second naturally,she says if she knew she wd hve chosen another csection,she says it took longer to heal bt again...maybe depends on the person.

Congrats on ur 14 wks!might sound silly but I still can't believe we r all pg at the same time.

What does it mean when ur uterus is thinner?will it cause u any further problems?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies,I finally came back home,it is just not easy being away n pg with a toddler but enjoyed the shopping on line,was so lazy n tired to carry anything from the shops.
Congrats Smiler!34wks!!wow!v soon we gonna c ur baby,promise to post his photo as soon as u can pliz.

We left the uk one week ago,we had only had 2 real sunny days...n am told it is really hot now!!i totally wd do the fan thing,I take a shower everytime I get back in the house...coz back home is always summer,this time more than ever!

I hve my monthly appointment with the doc tmoro,will talk to her abt my constant fatigue n back ache n hear what she has to say.although am really tired n having elective csection,I really want to go as close as I can to 40wks....maybe 39?want to discuss that too,.

And the stretching thing Smiler...I keep thinking my belly can't get any bigger but it does.Will try n upload a photo from the computer since it seems impossible on the iPad.

Nice to hear u r all doing good ladies.xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I am feeling well, thank you :) my mom and step dad have a membership to the campgrounds at the lake and they rent a cabin when they go. It was nice to get away and the kids had a blast! It's miserable being that far along in the heat, I hated it lol. But you are getting so close yay!!

Mmleo did you have a csection with your son? I think my uterus is thin from my first csection around the incision and lower segment of the uterus. I'm going to address it with my dr because from the sounds of it I definitely dont need to go into labor. I was born with a hole in my heart and they didn't catch it until I was 15 years old. They could tell by the location of the hole it was from birth. Thank goodness it isn't genetic so no worries about my kiddos hopefully.


----------



## Smiler82

Haha Mmleo yes the temperature suddenly rose in the UK just after you left :D It has been glorious and so nice to have some sunshine, but at the same time it's been a struggle. We went to the outdoor pool yesterday and it almost felt like being on holiday haha. We bobbed about then sunbathed, then back in for another swim, more sunbathing...lovely. Best I can hope for for a summer holiday this year :D

Sunshine that sounds so nice to be able to go and rent a cabin by the lake, and nice to go on holiday with your parents. Glad the kids had a great time :)

I'm a little annoyed today because the MW rang and said my iron levels are still too low, and if they don't get to the right level then I can't have a home birth :( I am so frustrated. I've been taking supplements for the majority of my pregnancy, and I even started to double up from 28 weeks because that's when they first said my iron was too low. I had to go in for another blood test today and they will ring me soon with the results. But my MW said if there is anything wrong at all at 36 weeks then they won't let me have a home birth. So that's only a week and a bit for my levels to raise, and since I've been trying for 6 weeks to get them up I don't hold out much hope. Grrr!!

Mmleo how did your appointment go?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh no Smiler that is crappy! I will cross my fingers your levels come up. I know how bad you would like a home birth. I wonder why they are still low after all this time. That's odd. Have you increased your iron in your diet?


----------



## Mmleo

Hi Smiler..just to wish the best of luck with ur iron levels,I. Hope they hv gotten better.

Sunshine,I did hv a csection with my son..and am having another one unless things don't go as planned.

Am getting bigger by the day,really tired bt my doc doesn't seem concerned,I hve a really big bump too,will try to upload a photo.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

how are you both doing? Mmleo it would be great to see a photo, I must take some more too! I kind of stopped taking pics at about 25 weeks. I said to DH yesterday I need a proper photo rather than just self-portraits done on my crappy mobile phone :)

I am SWELTERING. High of 28 degrees C today - which to you guys is probably nothing! But it's just so hot and no breeze to take the edge off. Gah!

MW came round our house on Sat to check suitabililty for home birht and she was a lot more positive - can't remember if I said but before she seemed very down on the idea of home birth but straight away she apologised if she was 'off' because she'd been working 6 days in a row and been on call so she was just really tired, then said she felt really bad after our conversation. So she was a lot more positive this time. Iron levels have gone up a little, from 10.4 to 10.7 but they need to be at 11. Sunshine yeah I am eating red meat nearly every day!! Plus supplements, then extra Vitamin C to help with absorption, then other things with iron in like apricots, figs, spinach, etc etc. So fingers crossed!

How is everything with you guys?x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I hope your iron goes up a bit more. Sounds like you are doing all you can :) 

Mmleo- I hate having c-sections but I know it is the only safe way for me a baby since I have already had two plus my uterus issue

I am starting to get a belly, I guess since it's my third it is showing up quickly haha. I am anxious to find out what sex the baby is. I will be happy either way as long as baby is healthy!


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine can't believe you are 16 weeks already!! I had a little bump by 16 weeks I'm sure you're fine and looking lovely :) Do you have another scan coming up then to find out the gender?

Still not heard anything about my most recent blood tests - after the iron came back low for the 2nd time they got me in for more tests and they said they would be looking at 3 different things...can't remember what those 3 things are but the test was over a week ago now and no news so I'm hoping it's all ok. I have the MW on Weds so will ask her then if she knows any more.

Going shopping this afternoon for baby stuff! Had a mini-freak out to DH the other night about how unprepared I feel. We have got some stuff like loads of clothes, blankets and a cabinet to use for clothes/changing table but that's all. He was so sweet he calmed me down and we sat down together and wrote a list of what we need, and who was going to do what things on what day, so we have a little timetable for the next few days haha. I just feel like I want things to be mainly ready by 36 weeks just in case I go early. I probably won't as I keep hearing it's more normal to go overdue with your first, but you never know!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I can't believe you are 36 weeks already! It is going by so fast and I know you are so excited to meet your little boy! Forgive me for being brain dead right now but you did say it was a boy? I have been so scattered brain lately! 

We find out what we are having Aug 6th :) I am so excited! Although they did tell me at my 12 week scan it looked like a boy :) I started doing some light workout videos this morning specifically for pregnant women. I have been limping around the house all day haha. You would have thought I ran a marathon! 

Please keep us posted on your test results! I hope all comes back well :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hey there.How are u two doing?it seems am getting busier by the day doing nothing specific!I can't even upload a photo coz I don't know how to do it on my iPad...n downloading a photo on a laptop seems like a HUGE job!Does any of u use an iPad?

.Smiler,u r so relaxed abt the whole thing which I wish I could do..we believe(where I come from) that by the 7th month we sh'd have a bag ready just in case things happen earlier than planned...I wanted to wait a bit longer but my friend won't let me...we have been washing and ironing baby clothes,I guess nest week we will actually pack a bag ready for that hospital!!

I also managed to arrange a photoshoot next week,I hope I look my best,want to include my boy n DH will let u know how it turns out.

Congrats on ur 16th wk sunshine!i thought u'll be showing earlier than that..had u gone back to ur pre-pregnancy size yet?sorry abt ur limping...that's how it goes n u r so brave!it does sound like a boy if u have the energy to even try working out.I still consider my pregnancy a girl one coz of how I have been and how different it has been for my previous....silly I know!

Enough blah blah....I take so long to check on u...I always hav a lot to say n ask.

Smiler...can u even move?i can barely drive now days n am only 31+..Good luck with shopping and blood test.Does that mean u still not sure if u having a home birth??

Xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm using my ipad right now :) I am so anxious to see a picture of you two lovely ladies and your bumps! 
I am about 15 pounds heavier than my pre-pregnancy weight. I have gained two pounds so not much at all. I am really trying to eat healthy to avoid getting too heavy. I stay pretty active with the kids so that's good.
I am eager to meet with my Dr Thursday to further discuss this uterus issue. It just scares me the more I think about it. 
Mmleo I can't believe you already almost 32 weeks, how exciting!


----------



## Mmleo

Oh yeah...I really hope there is more they can do for u sunshine.Again,is it an issue they think u had before babies or was it caused by pregnancies/csections?Will it be an even bigger issue with the 3rd pregnancy?And does that mean strictly no #4?if u don't have the answers now pliz ask for us n let is know.

The one thing that I found out recently from my doc is that each csection comes with a new scar...it makes sense I just never thought abt it bfore.Maybe u should ask what that means for u..

I can't believe am almost 32!to be honest I look n feel much bigger!!


----------



## Mmleo

An that's not heavy at all...stay healthy if u can.My converter tells me I am 22pound heavier(10kg)!it is the 1st time I had to calculate the whole weight..
I'll start working out right after,I don't think I'll wait to heal unless dr says I must.last time I think she said I can go back in the pool just a few weeks after


----------



## Sunshine7125

22 pounds is not bad at all! That is a great, healthy weight gain. I gained more than that with my kids lol. 
The uterus issue is from the repeat csections and has caused it to become thin. It will be an issue for me this time especially if I was to go into labor. If the uterus were to rupture it usually is fatal to the newborn and sometimes the mother too. I would probably not be able to have a 4th child under the circumstances which is ok with us lol we only wanted two at first but now we have been blessed with #3. My husband is getting a vasectomy in a month or so.


----------



## Mmleo

It'll be good weight but I hve 7wks to go..!If it is because of the csections it is understandable..that is a good reason for me to hve just two then.i was gonna advise u to do something about it if u didn't a 4th one but that sounds like a good solution.I still don't know what form of contraceptive am gonna use...I really don't want any more hormones but I also don't want condom accidents...!W'll see

How old is Madisson now?am sure it is on ur signature...silly me lol


----------



## Smiler82

Hello ladies :hi:

Hope you're both well. Sunshine I hope your appt on Thursday goes well - I guess are they just going to keep a very, very close eye on you to make sure you don't go into labour? So does everyone who has a c-section end up with a thinner uterus?

I never heard anything back about my blood tests! I don't know if that's a good thing or not. Often their policy is to not contact you if everything is fine. I have the MW tomorrow afternoon so I will ask her then, and I think they'll be taking more blood. I do need to know because I tried to hire a birthing pool yesterday but they said they needed to wait til I got the OK from the MW for a home birth.

Oh my goodness I am so short of breath. I thought breathing was meant to get easier in the 3rd tri? I hope it doesn't mean he's come out of a head-down position. I get kicked in the ribs an awful lot so I suppose he probably is still head down, but breathing can be a real effort sometimes nonetheless! Is that normal?

Tee hee Sunshine yes we are having a boy :) Don't worry, I absolutely know what it's like to be scatter-brained! I can't believe they give you an idea of gender at the 12 week scan that's pretty amazing. 

Mmleo your weight gain sounds great :thumbup: Ha I wouldn't say I'm exactly _relaxed_...I was before but all of a sudden 36 weeks was looming and I freaked out a little bit :blush: Over here they advise for bags to be packed and ready at 36 weeks just in case but I still haven't done it. I washed all the baby clothes yesterday though, and I have bought things that I need like breast pads, maternity pads etc but just not got it all together in one place. A lot of ppl having a home birth don't bother to pack a bag as they say it is a negative thing to do but I think a) it's good to be ready just in case and b) even if I do stay at home, it'll just be easier to have everything we need all collected together.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo - My Dr told me initially unless I wanted more than three kids a c-section would be ok to do given my medical history. I told her we only wanted two haha I didn't know we were going to be surprised by a 3rd one. Madison will be a year old Aug 15th. I can't believe how fast she has grown. She is walking and says bye bye and mama and dada. And she also claps and says YAY! So exciting. How is your son doing? Isn't he 3 now?

Smiler - Usually with a c-section because of the incision in the uterus it can create a thinner area. I assume the more you have, the more of the risk but I think my main issue is because mine have been pretty close together. They really advise you not to get pregnant until 12-18 months after a csection and I was pregnant at about 7.5 months after my last one. I still can't believe this, who would have known with my PCOS that I would get pregnant all by myself. We weren't using any birth control I guess we should have been :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler - let us know how the appt goes with your MW. Anxious to hear :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

I just got back from my appt. The Dr said she wasn't concerned about my uterus right now, she would only be worried if I went into labor due to it being thin. She plans on taking the baby between Dec 26-30th so I won't have to worry about going into labor. If something odd were to happen and I went into labor before then, she would take the baby at that time.


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there.When was ur actual due date??It sounds like ur doc has a good plan.Didnt u do the same with ur previous 2?I don't remember if u went thru labor...?

Time is going pretty fast but am still not there yet..although we r discussing ur pregnancy(sunshine)..I still can't believe we r prego at the same time,leave alone having babies in the same year!God is good!

My son made 3 in may,the pregnancy was a surprise but it is the perfect space between the two boys,he understands he is hving a baby brother soon,we took him with us to my 32+ scan,he enjoyed it!He says he is the big baby n the other baby brother!

Smiler..how r u?any news abt ur home birth?n the appt with the MW?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow Sunshine you will be having your baby this year!! Look at us 3 all having a baby in the same year, yay :happydance: How many weeks will you be at that point, like 37 or something? It's good your doc is not worried about anything other than you going into labour that is good news.

Mmleo that is so sweet your boy is excited about the baby and understands what is happening, so lovely :)

Well the MW called me yesterday evening and my iron levels are 10.9. They need to be 11!!! :growlmad: She wasn't my usual midwife though and she seemed unsure what to say to me on the phone so I might ring back next week when my MW is back from her holiday. This MW just seemed very very reluctant to allow me a home birth, it just seems she wants me to come into hospital and not bother them with it. I am getting a repeat blood test at 38 weeks to see if it's better though, so FX. I personally think with a level of 10.9 I should be able to put my foot down and say I want to stay at home and it shouldn't be a huge issue. If my levels were like 8 or something then I wouldn't argue but to be .1 off seems a bit pedantic!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I'm due jan 3rd so she will be taking the baby between 38.5 - 39 weeks so it won't be real early. They took Lane at 38w6d and Madison at 39w4d. She said she didn't want to take this one that late because with Madison I was having contractions.

Mmleo I am so glad your son is excited about his baby brother, that is so sweet!! He will be a great big brother! 

Smiler that would be silly for them to not allow a home birth based on .1
I would put my foot down also. I don't believe it is low enough to pose a risk


----------



## Sunshine7125

I forgot to add my due date based on my last period is jan 5 but ultrasound put me at jan 3 so not sure which one they are using. 

Do they do bloodwork there to check for genetic issues? I got blood work done yesterday to check for down syndrome, spinabifida, and other neural defects. I should have the results in a few days. Hope all is ok!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's not so late then, though I would request the 30th just because in the future it will be easier for him/her to organize birthday parties :D Do you guys having Boxing Day? It is the day after Christmas. My nephew was born on that day and I feel pretty sorry for him, it will be a pain when he's older to plan parties! My best friend's birthday is Christmas Eve and people often struggle to come to her birthday party because they have family things on. The way it seems to go here is people spend the days around Christmas with family, then the time around New Year is for partying with friends. So when this baby is in their 20s or so they will thank you for being able to spend their birthday partying with friends :rofl:

Yes, we have tests done for Down's Syndrome but I think that's all, I can't remember! FX you get good results x


----------



## Sunshine7125

I don't think we have Boxing Day. What is it? I feel bad for my baby being born right after Christmas lol I will have to double up on the presents so they can have Christmas and birthday presents. 

I am still waiting on the results from my bloodwork. I am always a nervous wreck waiting on this test!

How are you girls feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Boxing Day is just the day after Christmas and it's kind of a celebration here too, but just in that most people use it as a chance to visit the family they didn't get to see on Christmas Day. I think the origins of it are from the days when servants had to work on Christmas Day, but were given the next day off to visit their families, and their employers would often give them a box of something to take with them, like some small presents or the leftover food :D

Yeah my friend used to get really upset when she got given presents that said "Happy Birthday and Christmas!" on the tag!! When she was a kid her mum used to throw her a 'half birthday' party in July so that she got to spend some time with her friends.

Aww how long til you get the results Sunshine? I think for us it took about a week, maybe more. Did they give you a date?

Things with me are ok, just really tired. Not doing very well at concentrating on work!! The last few days I keep waking up at about 5am, then just sit there listening to my iPod hoping to fall back asleep but then ending up on the sofa instead either sleeping or reading. Then when DH gets up he makes me a cup of tea, then sends me back to bed :) I can't do a whole day's work anymore, just can't concentrate. Going to try and focus and get stuff done by the end of this week so I can call it quits from Monday!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello Smiler,I was just thinking of..just feeling the way am feeling made me wonder how u must feel.Whatever happened to ur home birth?still on?and the shopping?i hope u got everything u need for the baby.Sorry u rnt getting enough sleep,u r almost there..can't wait to meet ur lito boy.

Sunshine,hope u bloodwork comes out good,I remember how not enjoyable those waits can be..I don't miss those.

This was just a quick check on u girls,way too lazy or tired to do anything nowdays.
Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah Mmleo sorry you are so tired too! I keep thinking to myself how the heck am I going to go through this again in a couple of years with a toddler?? I don't know how you have the energy. I must be a bit of a wuss :)

Well I don't know what is going on with home birth :( I just had another phone call from a different MW as she wasn't sure if I'd been told my latest results. I have been, I know my iron is 10.9 and they want it at 11. But she started saying how really it needs to be as much over 11 as possible...of course I understand the higher the better, but she was making it sound like even if I do make it to 11 they won't let me have a home birth so I'm really annoyed. The last MW I saw agreed wtih me that iron tablets are not as good as liquid iron, but this MW said the exact opposite. She was also making out that with low iron I WILL bleed a lot after birth but I'm not sure that's right - I think if you happen to bleed a lot after birth, low iron will make it harder for you to recover, but it won't make you bleed more. But I agreed I will go to the hospital tomorrow and pick up a box of iron tablets and take one every other day to see if it gives me the extra boost I need. 

I'm just so annoyed - I totally appreciate they need to make you aware of the risks and they wouldn't be doing their job properly if they didn't inform you. But it's just the way they speak to me just really makes me feel like they're all against home birth and would really rather I gave up on the idea :( :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler I am sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out. It is frustrating when you feel like you aren't receiving the support you want. You may have to be blunt with them and tell them a home birth is what you want and you would like to follow through with it. 

Mmleo I am sorry you are feeling so tired. Not too much longer :)

My test results came back ok so that was good news. I am anxious for my scan on Tuesday


----------



## Mmleo

Hey ladies:hi:
I can't believe it is only a few days to go Smiler..!very few days!how are you doing?Ur iron levels?home birth?and all the preparations?I hope u r doing well considering.

I have to say I was so tired too and having strange cravings like soil/clay,when I googled I found out that I could be low in Iron,I got results that I didn't understand but went ahead and and took extra iron and am feeling much better!

And sunshine..how are coping with new pregnancy and two little ones at home?My son is almost driving me crazy at times!!Ever since we took him for our 32nd wk scan,he knows another baby is coming and he is got mixed feelings but mostly in a positive way.I really hope he'll love his brother..

Today was our photo shoot,we decided to have photos done professionally as a family and got to take my bump photos too,how am glad it is over...now I just hve to sit,relax and wait.Will be seeing my doc in two days,I might come out with the day of my csection.Will update


----------



## Smiler82

Haha a few days!! Arrrgghhh!!! My ticker is scaring me :D

Sunshine I'm so pleased your test results came back ok. And your scan is today!! Please do let us know how it went :hugs:

AFM have been away for a few days, hence not being very chatty! Just went down to my parents, was quite nice though I really struggled to sleep whilst there. I ended up on the sofa every night then when we got home I was so tired I went to bed at about 12 and didn't get up til 3pm!

Had another blood test yesterday, will get the results tomorrow so FX. But I saw my doc yesterday rather than MW, and she said she wouldn't be worried about my iron being just a tad low, she reckoned a home birth would be fine and it's just the MWs sticking rigidly to the rules and regulations. WHich is fair enough, I understand that but to be fussy over 0.1 does seem silly. Just hope my levels are way over 11 now so they can't argue!

Mmleo so you had blood tests for low iron too? What were the results? I never craved soil!!! That's crazy :D Glad you're feeling better tho x

Aw I am regretting not having some proper photos done. Are you pleased with yours Mmleo? I have a camera and tripod, will try to set up a shot myself in the garden and try to get at least one nice photo of the bump. All the photos I have up to now are slightly rubbish phone photos!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow Smiler it is getting so close! How are you feeling?? 

Mmleo your son will love the new baby. It will be an adjustment but I promise it will get better :)

Well ladies...... IT"S A BOY!!! Looks like we are all having boys :)


----------



## Smiler82

Woop woop!! :happydance:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello!yeeeeee to boys for 3 of us!Congrats sunshine!
And happy to hear that u r going to get ur home birth smiler!!Cant wait for that day(ur day)actually,everything will go great!

I saw my doc tday,set the date for 9th sept,also said it was a good move to go for blood test n take extra iron..it was needed!I feel good abt that!

On Monday am definitely doing our bags,mine n the little one's...but I think for now we do ur countdown smiler!dont be scared(easier said ofcoz),I got a little scared when time came to set the date,kept pushing it away,as close to 40wks as possible bt dr won't let me...

How often do u get the braxton hicks smiler?
And sunshine,do u remember how often u got them at this stage?coz I think am getting them more than I did with my 1st or maybe I am more aware!?!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Congrats mmleo on setting the date, yay!!! I had the braxton hicks really bad with Lane to the point where i was hospitalized at 22 weeks to stop them. My uterus is very stubborn!! I am sure you are feeling them more this time around since your uterus has already been through this once :) 

Smiler how is it going?


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

how are we all? Things with me are ok, 39 weeks today! Argh! Still trying to get some work done - I really should be focussing but I just can't. If I could get my head down I could have it all done today but I'm being silly and letting the Internet distract me haha :)

Birth pool arrived this morning :) So later or tomorrow we're going to practice setting it up, make sure no parts are missing etc.

I'm getting really clumsy at the moment! Did that happen to you guys at the end? It's not even bump-related, it's just like my hands don't want to do what I want them to do and I keep dropping things and knocking stuff over. DH thinks it is hilarious but I'm finding it a bit annoying!

Mmleo did you get your bags done? And yay for setting a date! That's awesome! I'm not sure about braxton hicks, my bump definitely gets tighter but I thought they were only meant to last 30 - 60 seconds, my bump stays tighter longer than that! So I'm not sure if it's the baby just stretching out?!


----------



## Mmleo

Hi there!
My God u r getting soooo close smiler..only 7days to go!i feel like wishing u the best this early..I hve a feeling u will get even more distracted from now on...just wondering...something about the pool,do u set it up on THE day??

I understand the clumsiness..it happens to me all the time and it started at about 5months...I am so scared to touch or lift hot water/food when am with my son for fear of burning him or both of us..

I have the empty bags ready in my room,they were cleaned tday and to be packed tmoro.,got the paint for the nursery,by Monday next week I should be done.Had my nails done just in case i don't manage to clean my feet in the next few wks.

How r u doing sunshine?how is 19wks treating u?m/sickness?how is ur appetit?and ur weeks seem to by so much quicker than my ones...especially now that am counting days.
Stay well ladies xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wow Smiler so close! How exciting! So the home birth is a go? That's fabulous news. Get plenty of rest the next few days :)

Mmleo I am feeling pretty good, lots of energy lately. I can't believe you both are about to have beautiful bouncing boys!


----------



## Smiler82

Yep it's a go for home birth :) My doctor told me to get another blood test 10 days after my last one, but that's just a day before my next MW appt anyway so I'm just going to wait til then and the MW can do it. It's such a long way to the surgery I can't be bothered haha :) Honestly the smallest things tire me out so quickly these days am just trying to rest as much as possible now. And I FINISHED WORK YESTERDAY!! :happydance: :happydance: Lounging around on the sofa, lovely :D

That's so great you're feeling full of beans Sunshine :) I don't think I ever really got that, lol. Have you explained to Lane yet he's going to have another brother or sister? My sister broached the subject with her eldest and was told in no uncertain terms there cannot be another baby in the house unless it is a girl baby :rofl:

Mmleo yeah DH will set up the pool on the day. It'll take about 2 hours in total to blow it up then fill it but there should be plenty of time, assuming I don't have a really fast labour. How are you decorating the nursery?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler are your progressing towards labor any? Any contractions or dilation? Sorry I'm probably being way too nosey :)


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee no you're not being nosey at all :) no signs yet I don't think...my tummy keeps going hard and staying hard for a while, not sure what that is, really long braxton hicks maybe? Kind of hope he hangs on for another week or so, had yet another MW call me today and whinge about my iron levels. She said I could bleed a lot and be in serious trouble. Which is just not true, I am so annoyed!! If I bleed a lot it will be for some other reason, low iron does not make you bleed heavily it just means it's harder to recover. She wants me to sign a disclaimer now so I think all the fuss is just to make sure I don't sue them!! My doctor said I am fine and I trust my doc more, so trying not to get too stressed but the MWs are annoying me!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I would be annoyed too, it does sound like they are just worried about liability issues. It sounds like you are starting to have some contractions :) I can't believe it's really time to meet your precious baby boy!

Madison turned 1 today :) I can't believe it! They grow so fast


----------



## Mmleo

Happy Bday Madison!they do grow fast!did u hve a big party?
I can't believe they making such a big deal...I hope it s coz they care not for other selfish reasons...
I think u should sign the piece of paper n do what u had planned..this isn't the time to stress.
I ve got ask..how long does ur tummy get hard for?i think u r meant to time them n how long apart...I get lots of those too,really hoping it is just practicing..n nothing more.I hv started to freak a lito...as I get closer.

U asked how am gonna decorate the nursery...just a nice fresh coat of paint...thinking cream or soft yellow,I ordered for some stick on butterflies to match the beddings,maybe matching curtains...let's c how much I'll be able to do.

I just had a braxton hick...lasted abt 30sec..let me google what's normal..xx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw happy first birthday Madison! Hope she had a great day xx

30 sec is bang on for Braxton hicks! They say 30-60 secs, which is why I get confused over my tightenings as they seem to last longer than that, and usually happen at night so I don't know if maybe it's to do with lying down and my belly just being weird! 

Yeah I will sign the form, I know they're doing their job by telling me the guidelines etc but I feel a tiny bit bullied!!

Aww it must be fun to decorate. We rent atm.so can't do much, but I painted a cabinet with animals on it that was fun :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you both so much for the birthday wishes for Madison. We are having her birthday party next weekend when my husband is off work. How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Aww first birthday parties must be so lovely I can't wait :)

No news from me, just hoping baby has dropped down a little. Not been kicked in the ribs today and no heartburn so here's hoping! I walked a lot yesterday and today so maybe that's the trick. For some reason I have 'Thursday!' in my mind so who knows...gut instinct or just wishful thinking, lol x


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!I know I shdnt be the one freaking...but am having a strange morning.
Am having diarrhoea ,it comes with a back ache and the urge to push that I can't control...by 9:30,I ve visited the toilet 4times!And now those braxton hicks are are coming more often too...don't last long but a bit more than usual..am scared to sit up coz that means running to the toilet..
I know I don't eat anything unusual..anyhow,am drinking a lot,let me c how the next few hrs go.

Smiler?have u signed the piece of paper yet?ur days are almost over...not to scare u even more.I forgot to ask,does that mean ur doc will be delivering ur baby at home?how u r coping well.

Hello sunshine..is it me or ur pregnancy is going better than the previous ones?It seems like it..

Ok..got to run..lol


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I have heard that the first babies like to hang out in mommy's tummy longer sometimes. Hopefully he decides to come soon :) I know those last few days seem to drag on. Are you getting anxious?

Mmleo sorry you are feeling so crummy. May have to put a call into your dr if it doesn't stop. 

So far the pregnancy has gone pretty decent. I have a dr appt Thursday to go over my last scan so hopefully everything looks ok with it


----------



## Mmleo

I actually had to call the doc n go in..they just prescribed some pills to stop the contractions..it was quite bad and were between 3-6 min apart but not painful thank God.Well,it means bed rest for me...


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Mmleo! I'm sorry for your scare. I know diahorrhea, sickness etc can actually be a sign of impending labour, must've been scary. So pleased they were able to stop it all. But the good thing is how far along you are, if baby has to come early by this point he will be strong enough to cope x

Sunshine you had anothet scan already? Or you have one coming up? Hope it is all.good news xx

Nothing going on with me, think he has dropped a little but that's all. I heard 41+3 id the average time for a first baby!! X


----------



## Sunshine7125

I had my big scan aug 6th to make sure baby was healthy and that's when they told me it was a boy :) but the doctor doesn't go over with me until my next appt which will be Thursday. It seems silly that I only saw the ultrasound tech that day. My old dr reviewed the ultrasound the same day. 

Mmleo so sorry you are on bed rest. As smiler said atleast you are further along so baby would be ok. Fingers crossed baby holds out a bit longer :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow I didn't realize you have to wait so long to speak to the doctor after your last scan, Sunshine! Do you not get a 20 week scan then? Here we have 12 week and 20 week scans and they don't look for gender til the 20 week one.

Is half past midnight here as I type so is my due date haha! Place your bets for how far over I'll go...;)


----------



## Mmleo

Hey there...sorry I probably sh'd hve explained..it isn't bed rest as such,am just trying to giv myself a break for as long as I can take it..ofcoz itsnt working as I was out tday shopping,going to the bank,make sure we hve some money in the house just in case it comes more serious than bfore.I really don't like sitting in one place...And am much better tday!

Happy 40wks Smiler!

How r u sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I am going to guess Saturday :) That was my 20 week scan. For some reason they do them here between 18-20 weeks I've never really understood it lol 

Mmleo I'm glad you are feeling better! I'm just feeling fat lol I've gained 5 pounds so far


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee well I hope you're right Sunshine!! I originally guessed Thursday but just can't imagine it still, kind of feel like I will always be pregnant!!!

Aw Mmleo must be hard to get rest when you have a LO already, plus don't like sitting around! It is a bit boring...am writing little lists for myself each day to keep me occupied. But try to have a little rest each day, don't push yourself x

Sunshine only 5lb in 20 weeks is great going!! But I know how you feel haha.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Smiler I hope you are feeling well. I've been checking daily to see if your little boy is on his way :) He may make his appearance before Saturday :) you just never know. They have a mind of their own haha. I wish you a safe and happy delivery!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine! I have been writing lists galore and even drew a floor plan to show DH how I want the lounge set up haha :) I have the midwife tomorrow, hoping she will offer me a sweep. And is a full moon tomorrow! More people go into labour on a full moon :D


----------



## Sunshine7125

The sweep should get things going :) my friend had that done and went into labor that night! Please keep us posted if you can, good luck Smiler :)


----------



## Mmleo

Past ur due date?That is going to be a big baby!i think he'll be there soon..I'll say friday!how r u doing though?r u still moving around fine?r eating?i don't think u r sleeping unless u r one of the lucky ones.All the best Smiler!

And even more shocking still is how fast ur weeks are going by sunshine..!!V fast!U r past 20 already?Did u c the doc yet to discuss ur scan?

I saw my dr tday,we dont see midwives here..in public hospitals they do but private all appointments are with drs every.She thinks the baby is going to be quite big..let c
I paid deposit on the hospital room,the baby's room was painted ystday,and I still hvent had a single day where I don't drive around doing things...so much for bed rest lol
Xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Eeek! Eeek! Literally just got back from the MW - she did give me a sweep and she was totally shocked at how much of the head she could feel and said I was easily 2cm dilated already!! She said aren't you in any pain? And I said no, because I'm truly not. Yeah I can feel a bit of pressure down low sometimes but it's no worse than really needing to pee, lol. So she says she reckons he'll be here by Saturday :happydance: I can't believe it. I was convinced she'd say nothing much was going on. I'm booked in again for Monday just in case but we'll see. We were going to go to the shops after the MW but I was too scared so DH dropped me off and he's gone on his own haha :)

Mmleo they also think mine is going to be a big baby! I thought he wasn't very far down because he still jabs me in the ribs so much, but his head is really far down so either he is v tall or just being greedy and stretching out to take up all the space, lol.

Try to take it a little easier Mmleo! Maybe now the nursery is done you can relax a bit more?

Yeah Sunshine time does seem to be flying by I can't believe you're nearly 21 weeks already. How are you feeling?

x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh smiler yay!!! He may not hang out until Saturday like I initially thought lol. 2 cm is pretty good! Now it's the waiting game :) So anxious and excited for you!!

Mmleo sounds like you have been busy!! Try to get some rest if you can :)

My appt is tomorrow. I'm anxious to see my scan results


----------



## Mmleo

Now silly me,I thought when u r dilating means baby comes within a few hrs!So excited for u Smiler!!I don't blame u for staying in but all the same u shdnt stay alone!Sooo excited he is almost here!

And dilating without any pain..??that scares me.Other than the pressure down there,do u feel any different?Just in case that happens to me...,

I'll try to stay in for the rest of the week.Let me c how that works out.


----------



## Mmleo

I can't stop wondering how things are going for u smiler..I hope all going great!Good luck again.

Happy 21wks sunshine!x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thank you Mmleo :) how are you feeling?

Smiler I believe you are having your baby boy :) Best wishes I hope all is well

Well ladies I did get a bit of news off my ultrasound. The baby has a cyst on his brain but the dr told me they are fairly common and should go away. I have another ultrasound in a month. I'm hoping all is ok with my baby boy :(


----------



## Mmleo

Ohhh!Sorry to hear about that sunshine :hugs: I have to look that up coz I ve never had of that...If they say it'll go...it'll probably go.I believe u looked it up and find out more.

Hope to hear from u soon Smiler..

Am feeling better,went out with my two pregnant friends,just to treat ourselves..was fun.Am finding it more difficult to drive nowdays...I might hve to get rides from now on..


----------



## Mmleo

I just googled it..itsnt as bad as it sounds,most p'ple with the same experience,the cysts went away/desolved.Dont panic,ur boy will be fine sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks Mmleo I have just been so sad over it and pray baby boy will be healthy. That sounds like you had a great time :) I am glad you got to go enjoy yourself! We had Madison's party today and it went really well. I'm exhausted lol.

Smiler I hope all is well :) thinking of you


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies! So proud to announce Patrick William was born Aug 22nd 9lb 9 oz!! Had him at home but ebded up in hospital for 3 days due to tearing and a blood clot :( lost nearly 3 pints of blood so was alk a little traumatising. But Patrick is totally fine and that's all I care about. Will post a pic soon x

Sunshine I'm so sorry for the worrying news am hoping so much it goes away as they say it will. When do you have another scan?

Mmleo hope you are ok xx


----------



## Mmleo

Oh my God smiler!That is soooo good news and that's such a huge baby!!I've never had of anyone having such a big one!So sorry u ended up in the hospital but again...am glad he is fine.R u back home now?
Wd love to c pics soon.stay well and Congrats on ur new baby!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler Congrats!! How exciting!! I am so sorry you had to go to the hospital. I hope everything is ok now. Lane weighed 9 pounds 4 ounces but they took him by c-section. You are a strong woman! You did that with no medication? He sounds like a very healthy baby and I hope you are feeling better :) And good for you for the home birth! That is such a wonderful experience I have heard. I wish I could have done that with my kids. Can't wait to see pics! I am sure he is absolutely precious!!

I have a follow up ultrasound on Sept 19th to check on the baby again. These cysts can be associated with Trisomy 18 but there are usually other abnormalities found in the bloodwork and on the ultrasound and so far that hasn't been the case with me. I just hope the baby and the ultrasound looks normal when I go back. I am very scared and worried. 

Mmleo, your date is getting so close! Are you ready?


----------



## Mmleo

:hi: ladies!God it's been so long...I tried to post something last night but I was sooo exhausted I couldn't even type one sentence.

How r u sunshine?u asked if I was ready...then I wasn't but now I really need to meet this little one,will miss being pregnant for sure but I am so ready.I still can't imagine how it is to have more than one child.

Hey smiler!i hope by now u have recovered or at least feeling much much better.Did ur Dh get a leave?r u getting many visitors?how is the little man doing?does he sleep well?Am sure u don't have time to come here,at least not now...wishing u the best.

I had my last appointment with the doc tday,will go back next week to have a baby if all goes as planned .

Wishing and hoping for the best for ur next scan sunshine...just like we always said,stay positive,I actually the cysts will go away by thmselves like most of them do.:hugs:

Hope to hear from u gals


----------



## Smiler82

Hey there

sorry for my absence! Has been hard getting online, little Patrick is an angel generally but it's the feeding that sucks up all the time...every 2 hours pretty much, then by the time he's settled down for a sleep, I've done a couple of things round the house or had a sleep myself it's time to start over! When do they start going longer between feeds?!

Also still a bit wiped out from the birth...keep meaning to write my birth story on here but not got round to it. All I will say for now is they told me next time I can have a c-section because of the damage done this time!! Hurrah!

Mmleo so close for you now! How are you feeling?

Sunshine, must seem like your next scan is ages away :hugs: It's a great sign that all of the other tests came back fine though, it would be incredibly unlikely that something was missed. I am so very hopeful for you that the cysts are nothing to worry about at all and your little baby will be just fine :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mmleo

Well,I just typed a lot n for some reason I lost it.

Anyway,tmoro am checking into the hospital for three days,will let u know as soon as we meet our baby.

Sunshine..hope all is well with u apart from the obvious that is worrying u.How r the older babies?

Smiler...I think ur baby going 2hrs between feeds is actually ok,I think my son used to go shorter,he only started going longer after we introduced heavier things like porridge then food ofcoz.I think u will just get used to it I guess.I can't imagine how u manage to do things around the house too,how is that going?r u feeling better?


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo! So exciting! I hope it all goes smoothly you must be so excited. I will be thinking of you xxx

Ah yeah the last couple of days he's only been going an hour - hour 1/2 between feeds during the day so that's been tiring. I always worry he's not getting enough milk, with PCOS it can be hard to keep up the supply. I think I'm going to try expressing so we have a better idea of how much he eats and also to give me a break! BFing is hard.

DH has been doing a lot of the housework but his paternity leave ends tomorrow so we'll see how I cope with it myself!!

Sunshine how are you? Xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! We have been in Arkansas visiting family and spent two days by ourselves in the mountains for our anniversary. It was so lovely! :) I am getting so big, looks like this baby is going to be big like my son was. 

Smiler I'm sorry you had a bit of a rough time during labor. He sure was a big healthy boy :) do you have any pics? How is the breastfeeding going?

Mmleo you will be having your little boy very soon! How exciting!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Glad you had a great time away Sunshine! Congratulations on your anniversary! How many years?

I'm on my kindle right now so I can't post pics but will try to get the laptop out tomorrow!He is just so cute can't wait to show him off haha :)

Hmm BF ing not so great. We've resorted to formula 3 times now and the fact is he gets less wind and sleeps better than he does with my milk. Initially I felt relieved because having DH do some feeds is so nice but now the guilt is starting to kick in. I feel like I'm so lazy for giving up already he isn't even 3 weeks old yet. Tonight I'm going to try BF ing all night feeds then giving formula in the day, but if he gets bad wind again and little sleep then it'll have to be formula all the time. I tried expressing today too but it hurt so much, my breast was throbbing for a couple of hours after :( Plus I only got 90ml milk out and from the formula we know he takes 130ml so he was probably feeding every hour because he was still hungry. I always said if we ended up on formula I wouldn't beat myself up about it, but now it's happening I feel really bad. But if he is in less pain on formula what can I do? Argh, feel so bad!!

How big was Lane, Sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine7125

We have been married for 5 years and we have been together alittle over 10 years :) I had just turned 20 when we started dating. Seems like a long time ago lol

Lane was 9lbs 4oz almost as big as Patrick :) we have decided to name our son Austin William. I believe that is your son's middle name as well :) My husband's brother passed away at age 27 , 3 years ago from a heart attack. His name was Randy William so this baby will be named after him as a memory for my husband.

Don't beat yourself up over the breastfeeding. I had the same problem. For some reason the baby always seemed to do better with formula vs the breast milk especially Madison. I couldn't ever figure out why it happens. They say the breast milk is best but why does it make them so gassy? I had the same issues. I started supplementing formula with Maddie at 6 weeks and lane I only breastfed until 3 months because of his reflux. So whatever makes you and baby rest better and have better bonding time is what I would choose. He got the colostrum which is the most important they say :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah congrats again on your anniversary :) It's our 10 yr anniversary this year too, and we got together when I was 21. Know what you mean about it feeling like a long time ago tee hee :)

I love the name you've chosen! I actually wanted Austin as a middle name but DH didn't like it. We both love William though, and that is so lovely your boy is going to share his uncle's name. I do remember you saying before about Randy, such a tragedy. Again I am so sorry :hugs:

Thanks, is so good to know my experience is not out of the ordinary. So weird how the breast milk can make them so gassy and uncomfortable. I still feel like I could've tried harder but to be brutally honest I did feel like DH was keen for us to make the change so he could do some feeds. It is great to get help with feeds I must admit, but bottles are a right faff! Constantly boiling the kettle, am anxious for the next electricity bill, haha x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Ahh the dreaded bottle cleaning, I hated that part :) I am constantly doing that now with sippy cups lol. The hardest part is keeping up with the sippy cups. Both kids run off with them and I'm lucky if I can find them again before the day is over :haha:

Well I'm sorry the breastfeeding caused problems. I know it's frustrating. I don't think I'm going to do it long with this baby. It's such a headache sometimes. I am anxious for my scan on Thursday I wish it would hurry up! 

Mmleo hope you and baby are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!It hs been so long and I hve missed u,just didn't have the energy to write or do anything else but look after the the lito one,his bg brother who's become a rebel of some kind and deal with everything that comes with a c section.
The best news is our little Joël joined our family as planned on Monday the 9th at 10:50am,weighing 3.4kg and 53cm... and it went smoother than I remember it.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Smiler82

Congratulations!!! So happy for you all.went well :) how are you feeling after the c section? You had one before didn't you? Xx


----------



## Mmleo

Am feeling better and recovering better than last time I think.There some pulling here n there but I guess it'll be over tmoro as am going back to have whatever they used to saw me up removed!how r u doing with baby?I can't believe my baby isn't as biogas they thought!bigger than his brother was n taller too!are u recovering well?and how r u coping with new baby?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Mmleo congrats!! I am dreading my third csection. I know they are painful. I hope you are healing well. So glad baby is healthy :) 

Tomorrow is scan day. I am not sure how much I will find out because I won't see the dr until Monday :(


----------



## Smiler82

Mmleo what? They left something inside that needs removing?!?!

Are c sections really rough? Getting ahead of myself here but when I was in hospital they said no more home births for me. We only want 1 more kid anyway (and not for a long time yet!!) The thought of going through labour again scares me, I have to say. I asked if I could have a c section instead and they said yeah sure! But it is major surgery. Is recovery hard? 

Sunshine how was your scan today? Hope all went well :hugs: So frustrating they can't just tell you straight away what they see. Why do you have to wait?

Ladies I sent you both a PM so you can see some baby photos xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler Patrick is absolutely adorable! And all that hair!! :) what a perfect baby boy! You and your husband are a lovely couple, so cute together! How are you and Patrick doing? 

C-sections are painful. My first one they glued my incision so I never had to go back and get anything done to it. The second time they used dissolvable stitches. The pain the first few days afterwards was the worse for me. They give you pain medicine though so that helps a lot. After the first week I felt much better and was able to get up and do more. The recovery is a bit longer than normal birth. Usually about 8 weeks before you can exercise or do heavy lifting. They consider it major abdominal surgery. I have never had any complications with a csection. I'm hoping this third one will go smoothly as well. 

The baby had originally had a cyst on each side of his brain. It is called bi-lateral choroid plexus cysts. Fancy medical term lol. Yesterday both cysts had disappeared which made us extremely happy! She did another complete anatomy scan because these cysts have been known to be associated with Trisomy 18. I won't see the Dr until Monday to get the official results but the ultrasound tech didn't act like she saw anything abnormal. Hopefully the Dr will tell me the same! This has been so stressful:nope:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Sunshine what a relief!! That is great news :hugs: I know you have yet to see the doctor but the fact the cysts are gone and the sonographer seemed happy then that's great. Still got fingers crossed for Monday but am very hopeful you will get great news :)

Aww thanks :) We are very proud parents! Haha yes he has a lot of hair eh. When I was in labour, the MWs said "oh he has no hair at all!" but then realised what they were seeing was the membranes as my waters never broke. Once they popped my waters for me they were like, "oh, he is really hairy" lol :D

We're doing ok thanks. He's had a bit of a cold but not too bad. He only ever cries when he's hungry or about to do a massive poo...we just had lots of crying, then the worst explosion ever! Now he is all snuggled up and almost asleep :) We have this thing called a Sleepyhead, which is a baby mattress type thing that holds them quite tightly so it feels a bit like they're in the womb again. We put him in that and he is quite happy to lie there just looking around and chilling, then will drop off to sleep on his own. He is very good.

Thanks for the info re c-sections. It is a long way off yet but I do think about the 2nd child already. My recovery from this birth was fairly quick so on the one hand I think I should go natural again, but at the same time the thought of labour fills me with dread, and the fear of getting an even worse tear is scary...will see how I feel this time next year haha :) I don't know if planned c sections are easier to recover from than emergency ones. My friend just had a serious emergency situation and was whisked into theatre within 5 minutes of there being a problem with the baby's heart rate, and I know she is suffering quite a lot.


----------



## Sunshine7125

The Sleepyhead sounds wonderful! Perhaps I should see if I can buy one around here :) It sounds like he is a great baby! I hope Austin is colic and reflux free lol. Lane had terrible reflux and Madison had colic. The ultrasound tech said Austin is big. He was already almost 2 pounds. Sounds like I'm going to have another big baby! 

I would choose a vaginal birth over a csection. The recovery on a csection is not fun :( Hopefully you won't tear badly again and if it's a girl next time chances are she will weigh quite a bit less. That was the case with Madison :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ha I never heard that about girls weighing less :) My niece weighed a lot more than my nephew haha :) The MW told me that the 2nd one will fall out more easily because I've been stretched by the 1st lol ;)

Yeah he is a great baby so far, we are so lucky. Been scaring myself today though reading up on this 4 month sleep regression thing...could all go horribly wrong come December!

The Sleepyhead is great. I don't know if you can get it in the US but I know it's very new over here, and is a Scandinavian thing. It was £100 which is a lot of money to us but def worth every penny, he loves it. We also started swaddling recently and that calms him down a treat. I try not to swaddle for at least 1 sleep a day so he's not totally reliant on it, but it does help a lot.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Swaddling works great! I think it is a great comfort thing for them. Had my appointment today, and the Dr said the ultrasound looked fine so that is good news! Unless something changes my c-section is scheduled for Dec 27th, which is two days after Christmas! I am so ready to meet him lol and ready to not be pregnant anymore. As bad as that sounds with this being the third one I am ready for a break from being pregnant haha. I do admit though this has been my easiest pregnancy so far. I have had issues with all three but this one was very minor, just that little bit of bleeding in the beginning. 

Mmleo hope you are doing well! And baby boy too!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies!I really don't know what keeps me busy but I don't seem to hve sometime to chat anymore.Things are just a little harder with a toddle to care for.

Oh my God Smiler ur son is soooo cute!And he is big for sure!And the attention he is getting from the whole family?wow!!Congrats again!It is so funny u said u r thinking about baby no 2...I've bn thinking abt another one but I really think I sh'd just stop at 2.my son already driving us/me crazy..don't know when things get easier.I think if u hve a choice go for natural...faster recovery so u r able to look after Patrick as well.It kills me that after such a long time using the pregnancy as a reason not to do many activities with my son,I need to take time off after the baby as well.No wonder he is being a bit impossible for the past few days.I wish I could drive him o school at least.

Sunshine..I am so happy for u,so glad the cysts hv disappeared.,what a relief!let us know hat comes out of the dr'appt.And u r past 25wks already?wow!How r u feeling?I really don't know how u r copping with two other children.I think ur 3rd c/section will go as smoothly.
Tell me sunshine,do u remember how long u bleed for after csection?i had stopped for more than a week n suddenly I started this morning.Am waiting to speak to my dr n find out what's going on.I hope doing a bit of house work an carrying baby didn't cause that.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo I'm glad you are doing well. Is your son adjusting to the new baby ok? I bled for a good amount of time after my csections. This last time I want to say it was 4-5 weeks off and on. I'd stop and then it would come back. Also if you are breastfeeding that contracts the uterus which can push more blood out. 

The dr said the ultrasound looked good :) so now we are able to feel better about things. I am managing with the kids pretty well. I just made Austin a baby blanket :) it was my first time making one. I had wanted to make one for each baby but I worked full time during my last two pregnancies and never was able to make time. I'll post a picture of it so you girls can see it.

Smiler hope all is well! :)


----------



## Smiler82

As thanks Mmleo we think he is very cute too :) Though he is suffering with a cold atm, is 2am and been up for hours! He has fallen asleep at last but I seem to have powered through the tiredness and am now quite awake!

Haha yes I wonder what on earth has been keeping you so busy Mmleo ;) I'm sure your eldest will settle in time, is a big change. I even feel like DH gets jealous of the baby at times!! So no wonder your son is a bit out of sorts. I bet they become brilliant play mates. My sis is having her third and she said she just loved seeing her son and daughter play together made them want one more. Just see how you feel in a year or so!! It'll be hard work but if you want it you'll get through! I'm one of three and from a kids point of view I think it's great. But now I am a parent I think two will be fine for me haha ;)

Ah Sunshine that's so cool you made Austin a baby blanket :) What would his due dare be if you weren't having a c section? Are you ok with him coming so close to Christmas? Do you get a choice?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! 

Smiler is Patrick feeling better? My original due date is Jan 3rd. I really would prefer him to come after the New Year holiday but with my uterus issue she wants to take him at 39 weeks. my insurance starts over Jan 1 so if they take him after that date we would be responsible for the whole bill. Right now we have met our deductible for the year so everything is covered. Our deductible is extremely high. Ugh I hate my husbands health insurance :( 

Mmleo how are things going?


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah of course, makes total sense to take him at 39 weeks. Main thing is to get him out safe and well, more important than the date of his birthday!

Patrick is ok thanks but still full of cold and struggling a little with wind. He's been very clingy the last few days and both my hands been full all day as he just wants cuddles! . Don't want to get into bad habits but it is so lovely just snuggling up together. He has started smiling a bit too which is sooooooo cute :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Aww I love when they start smiling. It's so sweet. I have to get a tooth looked at tomorrow that has been bothering me. I hope it's nothing that is going to require a lot of dental work. 

I hope you ladies are doing well. I can't believe I'm already 27 weeks. I am anxious to meet him!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, hope your tooth isn't too painful and you don't need much work! I haven't been to the dentist for at least 6 years oops ;) I really should go because you get free dental treatment when you're pregnant and a year after your baby is born!

Yay 27 weeks!! Is really not that far away is it! So exciting! Are the kids excited?


----------



## Sunshine7125

I have a fracture in my tooth ugh! I told the dentist I really want to wait until after baby is born to deal with it. I will need a filling and possibly a crown yuck! :( My son seems excited especially since he knows it's a boy :) I hope they will all be close and get along well. So far Lane and Madison bicker a lot. I am constantly playing referee lol. 

How are you feeling? Are you getting much sleep?


----------



## Smiler82

Hello! How are we all? Sorry about your tooth Sunshine :( is it very painful?

Can I ask you about sleep? We are quite lucky that Patrick is a good baby mostly. He gets cranky early evening so we cuddle etc, dim the lights do the evening feed and I put him down. He then wakes for another feed around midnight then again at about 3am. This is all fine, my question is about putting him upstairs...I'm just scared to do it! He doesn't disrupt us much by staying downstairs so I don't know if it's worth putting him upstairs on his own as I'll constantly be checking him due to my paranoia! What did you do with your first?


----------



## Sunshine7125

With Lane I didn't let him sleep away from us until around 3 months. That was mainly due to his reflux and I wanted to keep an eye on him. He slept in a bassinet next to us in our room. I did the same with Maddie just because I am very paranoid about SIDS. Some parents do it before then but I was always extra careful and pushed it to that 3 month mark. My sister told me I was crazy. She had them in their own beds in a different room by 6 weeks. I just couldn't do it :( 

If he is doing really well on the sleeping and not having any tummy issues, you could try it for a few nights and see if you are comfortable with it. I still use a monitor in Madison's room and that helps to be able to hear everything. I guess I am overprotective :) 

Just wanted to share a picture with you ladies. This was from today :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine you look great!! Such a lovely neat bump :) how are you feeling?

Thanks for the input :) I am so paranoid about SIDS too. I just want him by me all the time. We did put him upstairs last night and it was ok. I put him down around 7pm then had the monitor on, door open and I checked him every 20-30 minutes. He fussed at first but then fell asleep. But it doesn't solve our other problem of us getting sleep! When we all sleep together none of us sleep well. For some reason between 7pm - 12am he is zonked out and totally silent but after his midnight feed and 3am feed, he sleeps, but is noisy and so wriggly. We got into the habit of keeping Patrick downstairs all night, me going upstairs to sleep 10pm-1am then DH sleeping 1am - 7am, then me going back to sleep 7am-8am. I don't want to get used to this, but I also want DH to get good sleep because he drives loads and loads for work and don't want him on the road exhausted :S


----------



## Sunshine7125

I totally understand. When either one of the kids sleep with us, we never sleep well. I'm sure you will get into a routine pretty soon. It took us some time with Lane. It was very sporadic at first. Once Lane started sleeping on his own and sleeping more through the night, we were able to get into a daily/nightly routine and it made it so much easier :) You definitely need to get some rest though. I bet you are exhausted! 

I can't believe it's already mid-October. It's getting closer! I'm nervous!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Sunshine :) Am starting to realize have got to stop reading so much and not worry about what we "should" be doing. I started stressing that he was feeding at different times each day and we should be on a firmer timetable like some books and sites say but being a bit flexible actually works better for us I think. But sticking to a night time routine is going to help I think so going to be stricter with that from now on. It helps me as much as him, got to build my confidence in leaving him alone!

This pregnancy has flown by Sunshine! Are you nervous about the c section? Or just life with 3 kids in general?? You're an old hand at it now I'm sure you'll be fab xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are you and baby Patrick making it? Are things becoming easier? I had a scare the other day. Tuesday afternoon I had to take off in a dead run because Maddie climbed to the top of Lane's clubhouse and I was so scared she was going to fall. After I got her down I was in so much pain. It was quite a run from our porch to the clubhouse. I had abdominal cramps and back pain until Wed morning. I finally called the dr and they had me go to the hospital. I was having contractions 3-4 minutes apart. Thank goodness they were not dilating my cervix any. They were able to get them stopped and I got to come home after about 5 hours. I'm on restrictions now. Just pelvic rest for now thank goodness. I don't know what I would do with the kids if they ordered bed rest. That would have been awful! So far I have been feeling much better. I'm anxious to meet the little guy in December but I am growing very nervous over the csection. I am not sure why it is bothering me so bad but I am very anxious over it.

Hope you girls are doing well!! :)


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies:hi:
It hs bn sooo long since we chatted,at least it feels that way.I read thru ur posts to c what's been happening to.Sunshine ur bump is so cute,I cant lie it makes me think over the decision of having just 2.How is it treating u?and ur other babies?Does Lane now understand what's going on?

Smiler,I'm glad Patrick is such a lovely baby.If I was to give u an advice though I'd say pliz keep him in ur bedroom for at least 6-9months.It isn't a professional advice believe me but I am such a coward.i did that with our first,just keep him in his cot but in the same room,have him sleep in his room during the day and with us at night.By one year he was in his room full time.an u r so right..u can't follow the books,I don't think the p'ple who write them even follow what those rules.

Me...been fine,boy is doing totally fine,he sleeps well,keeps changing his pattern,but am coping fine,I get to sleep during the day when both boys are napping.Went for 6wk immunisation on wedn,boy has put on 1.7kg which is good.
AF bn threatening to show up for so long but I don't know what's going on.,for almost two weeks now.One week was spotting pink every other day and it really looked like it coming,this wk bn bleeding bright red everynow n then,sometimes go a whole day without a drop!?
Anyhow,just waiting to c/go back to normal.

Smiler,have u started working out yet?

Now I know when to come on line,around these awkward hours when I wake up to feed n can't go back to sleep,otherwise I take the "sleep when they sleep" quite seriously! 

Now will go thru ur posts:haha::lol:


----------



## Mmleo

Sorry abt ur scare Sunshine:hugs:it is definately tougher with two young ones too look after.And how did u even manage to climb?it doesn't matter,u made it and u r now ok ok..
It is understandable what u r feeling abt the csection,It isn't really fun to keep going into the theater,that was me second time around..


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Mmleo!! so great to hear from you! I am so glad you and baby boy are doing well. That's great! Lane rubs my tummy daily and asks when Baby Austin will be here. It is the cutest thing. I am so ready to meet him and be able to see my feet again haha!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey mmleo! Great to hear from you, glad to hear everything is ok :)

Haha no I haven't started working out yet, oops. I've put on a few pounds as am being naughty and eating too much chocolate, and drinking too much coffee and wine...! 

Thanks for the sleep tips :) no we do still have Patrick in our room, I just meant I was worried about putting him upstairs alone before we go to bed. In the end I decided to keep him downstairs with us til we go to bed just because it makes me happy! But is a good idea to do naps in his bedroom then night time sleep with us. I will get him into a better routine soon, he is just so young still I hate leaving him!

Awww Sunshine that is so cute! Bless him :) 

X


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi girls! Hope you are doing well :) I have been busy getting all the baby stuff done prior to the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays. I am so ready to meet my baby boy :) Luckily I haven't had to buy much since I had most stuff from Lane and Madison. I did have to buy some clothes and diapers but so far that's been about it.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies, how is everyone? Sunshine not long to go now at all!! So exciting :) It's good you don't need to buy too much stuff. How are you feeling?

Things here are going quite well :) A week or two ago Patrick just suddenly settled into a regular 4 hour feeding pattern, and is making life a lot easier :) I also suddenly felt happy putting him upstairs on his own and again, all on his own he just started sleeping through the night! He does often wake up around 4:30 - 5am which is a bit tough but I guess it's better than being up and down a few times a night :)

Mmleo hope all is well with you and your boys xx


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there!It is just mad how busy we can be with babies,I almost don't go online anymore,I choose to call friends n family much easier n faster than sending an email.
Sunshine u r sooo close!I can't believe how fast time is going by!hope u r coping well.I have to admit...am not sure I can manage more than 2kids!
Smiler,glad Patrick is sleeping longer...How is doing with the weather?we r coming to uk soon n am terrified of how things might go with the little one especially with his dry skin or eczema as dr said.

Me....started my 1st AF a week ago..and on the pill.it doesn't looks like we r infertile any more!!:haha:


----------



## Mmleo

Here is an idea...Let's pick a day at least once a week n log in to check how we r doing.


----------



## Smiler82

Hey! I do go online but usually on my Kindle and I hate typing on touchscreen, it's so annoying. So I end up reading stuff and forgetting to reply :S

What did your doc say about his skin and the weather? I don't know how weather affects eczema I'm afraid but the temperature is due to drop A LOT this week and I' not looking forward to it for me, but Patrick gets very hot very easily so I think it will make him more comfortable :D So I guess with dry skin maybe just have to keep putting cream on and keeping him covered up? I don't know!

Argh I STILL haven't had AF yet, been 12 weeks since I gave birth now :S I think I need to improve diet etc because of PCOS. Have been drinking a lot of caffeine and consuming more sugar than I used to, just to get through the day haha ;)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! It's been busy busy here. I am sick with a cold and feeling under the weather :( I am getting big and uncomfortable and anxious to meet baby Austin!!

Smiler so glad Patrick is doing well with a feeding pattern! That's great! Hopefully you are getting more rest.

Mmleo Madison had bad exzema and the dr prescribed 1% hydrocortisone cream. Usually you can buy it at any pharmacy or grocery store.


----------



## Mmleo

How r u ladies doing??


----------



## Mmleo

Nothing much/new happening here.Just busy always with my boys,at home and school for the big one.Last time I told u how my little one has eczema,I got sme good products for his skin type..thank God.

How r u coping smiler?Is Patrick getting used to sleeping alone??when r planning to introduce solids??r u bf exclusively?

Sunshine...I panicked a little thinking that u might hv had a baby n I didn't know!!How r u doing?U must be exhausted..!Not long now..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Hey! Glad you got some good stuff for your little one Mmleo hope he's feeling better :)

Things are all good here thanks! No I switched to formula ages ago...I don't think I was making enough milk :( What with the PCOS and all the blood loss at the birth it was so hard :( I don't know when to try solids, he is big for his age so I don't know if that means he will want solids a bit early?!

Sunshine how are you??


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies!! My csection is scheduled for the 27th. I'm very excited to meet him. I feel huge. I am wondering if he is going to be a big baby this time like Lane was. I have gained 18 pounds, I'm not sure what that is in stones? The converter online said 1.285 lol I have no idea if that's correct :) I've gained much less than I did with the other two.I'm hoping I can get it off easily. 
Mmleo I'm glad you got something for his kin. That eczema can be miserable. Madison still gets patches from time to time.

Smiler I started solids around 4.5-5 months with Lane because he was drinking so much formula it was costing a fortune lol. The dr gave us the ok to switch him over alittle early. They normally encourage you to start solids at 6 months but I've started both kids earlier.


----------



## Smiler82

So close Sunshine! I'm glad all is going ok. 18 pounds is very little weight gain! I think there are 14 pounds in a stone, so 1 stone 4 pounds is great going :) I have put on weight since having Patrick haha. Living off coffee and sugar!!

That is interesting you weaned early. I got a letter telling me my doctor's surgery does a class on weaning so maybe I should go and see what they say about his milk intake and if we could try weaning a little early. He weighs about a month ahead of what he should be! Though I totally mucked up his routing...he was having 4 bottles a day then I realised the formula tin says he should be having 5, so we fitted in an extra bottle and now he's been waking up at 4am, whereas he used to sleep til about 5:30 - 6am :dohh:


----------



## Sunshine7125

When I started the solids with Lane his formula intake went down some. Of course the Dr told us that formula was more important than the jar food. Lane was a piggy lol. I quit breastfeeding him around 3.5 months because we had major latch issues plus he had reflux. He started eating 1.5 jars a day and we gradually increased it as he got used to it. Our first thing we tried was green beans and he hated them haha!

Lane stayed on formula until 12 months old then switched to milk. Is that what they suggest there too?


----------



## Smiler82

Wow you gave him food at 3.5 months? Patrick is a piggy too :D I've been reading about weaning, not sure what to do. They say if they're interested in you eating, chewing their hands, toys etc then they are getting ready. Patrick definitely does these things. Though I think his bottles still satisfy him so will leave it til he's seeming like he's still hungry. 

Yeah, that's the same advice as here. On to full fat cow's milk at age 1 :)


----------



## Smiler82

Sunshine! GOOD LUCK!! Not sure if will get online over Christmas but will be thinking of you on the 27th xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

We didn't start jar foods until 4.5-5 months but I quit breastfeeding and switched to formula at 3.5 months. Sorry for the confusion :) 

I have been busy getting everything cleaned up. I'm so ready! I will update you ladies as soon as I can :)


----------



## Mmleo

Good luck sunshine!!hope all goes smoothly!
Merry Xmas n happy new year ladies.
Finally,how r u doing?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Well ladies, Austin is here! I went into labor on Tuesday at noon. I have never been in labor before and boy did it hurt!! I went to the hospital and they did my csection around 7:30. He came at 38w4d. He was healthy and weighed 8lbs1oz. He is so adorable. I have attached a picture of him and his daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_107355725488093.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smiler82

CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is SO gorgeous, what a fantastic photo. Wow you went into labour! Something you always wanted to experience :) So he is a Christmas Eve baby? What a fabulous present! Hope you're recovering well xxx


----------



## Mmleo

Congratulations on ur Xmas baby!He is sooooo cute!i can't stop looking at him...Congrats to u again!!

Happy new year to u and ur families ladies.xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! Hope all is well with you and your little ones! I'm doing pretty well besides being totally exhausted. My husband went back to work last week and I feel so lost here by myself. It is definitely overwhelming with all three kids. Austin is alittle over 3 weeks old now I can't believe it. He's doing pretty well besides fussy spells in the evening. Hopefully they will get better. Lane loves him so much. He always gives him kisses. Madison isn't quite sure what to think about him yet lol. She just stares at him like who are you? I hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Smiler82

Ahh Sunshine :hugs: must be crazy round your house!! How are you feeling, ok after the section? Do you have any help? My husband is starting a new job in Feb after being made redundant in November. Relieved he has a job but even just with one am a bit nervous!! Aww that is so cute Lane sounds like such a sweetie. I'm sure Madison will get used to Austin soon enough tee hee :) She is still a baby herself I guess!

All ok here tho Patrick is teething I think. He,can be so grizzly. We still haven't started weaning yet, we tried mashed banana but he didn't like it. Am wondering about baby led weaning and just ordered a book so will decide asap!

Hope you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi ladies! Sorry it has been so long since I last visited. Things have been so hectic. How are you ladies doing? I am stressed but managing things ok. Austin has been diagnosed with reflux so that has been hard to deal with. They have him on some medicine and we are hoping to see improvement soon. If there is no improvement, the Dr is going to order an upper GI scan to see exactly what is going on in his little tummy. Lane had reflux too but Austin's seems much worse. Some days I just want to rip my hair out :) I know it will get better though! 

I started working out again yesterday. It feels great to exercise and relieve some stress. Austin will be 6 weeks old Tuesday, I can't believe it!


----------



## Mmleo

God it hs bn for ever since communicating.Am sorry sunshine..l understand what u must be going through..Am sure it'll get better!I hope the meds help the little one...

Just a quick hello,am half asleep as I write this.Will do better tmoro.x


----------



## Smiler82

Hiiiiiiiiiii!!

Ah no am so sorry to hear about the reflux, poor little guy :( How is he doing?

OMG Sunshine you are putting me to shame - 6 months on and I still haven't started working out yet! Belly is getting big. Look about 20 weeks pg hahahaha

Mmleo hope you are ok, not too tired I hope ;)

Things with us are good. DH got a new job and started yesterday. I think he's going to do well with this new company. Patrick is just a joy to be around, though is teething atm and can have his bad days/nights. But he is so giggly and funny the rest of the time, am loving it :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Mmleo glad to hear from you, hope all is well!

Smiler, I'm so glad Patrick is such a joy! He sounds like he is a really good baby :) have you and your husband talked about having another child in the future? Is your husband liking his new job?? 

Things here have been ok. I am not getting much sleep. Austin has been having some fussiness in the evenings. Then today he decided he was going to stay awake all day long. I will be happy when he gets past this phase. I'm still breast feeding but really considering switching to formula. My milk comes out so fast it chokes him then he gets really gassy. It has become a vicious cycle. I dread night feedings because those seem to be the worst! His reflux is a little better now that we are on the Prilosec. It is supposed to reduce the amount of acid in his tummy. I hate giving meds so young :(


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!! :flower:just checking in. Miss talking to you ladies! Hope all is well :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey! Sorry it has been ages since we all chatted hasn't it :( 

How is Austin doing? Are you still breastfeeding? Is his reflux any better? I hope you've been getting a bit more sleep, though it must be tough with 3! How are Lane and Madison?

Gah, the eternal question of when to have another baby!! We keep talking about it but never coming to a decision. DH is 38 this year and said he wants another one before 40. But then changed his mind and said two kids in nappies would be awful and we should wait til Patrick is potty trained haha :) I started on the Pill last month, I don't really like it. I get terrible hot sweats the first few days, day and night. Yuk!

DH's new job is going well thanks but he is so busy, he's really tired and he misses Patrick. He's on the road so much and away some nights, and sometimes has to work on the weekend too. It's tough but hopefully when he's been there a bit longer things will settle. How is yours doing Sunshine, still enjoying his job?

As for Patrick well he is just lovely :) We had some sleeping issues - he was fine in his cot in our room, then we put him in his own room and he was fine for 2 weeks then went crazy! We ended up co-sleeping for about 2 months. He's back in his cot at night now but still comes in with us every now and again if he's having a rough night. He's really trying to crawl and sometimes can't even stop his legs in his sleep! So I have to cuddle him to get him to go into a deep sleep but I don't mind :) He's growing so fast, starting to look like a little boy rather than a baby! I don't know if you remember I PM'd you a link to my facebook album - I assume the link will still work? Feel free to have another peek and see him :)

Mmleo how are you doing? How are your boys? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh Smiler, what a doll he is!! And all that hair! He is adorable! I can't believe he is 7 months old! Austin just turned 3 months. The reflux is still hanging around unfortunately but I am hoping it will pass soon. He is sleeping much better. He usually wakes only one time at night. My other two kiddos are doing well. They drive me crazy most days lol. It is so stressful with 3 at home but definitely keeps me active and busy :) my husband is liking his job a lot. We are trying to buy a house. Right now we are renting and really need more room. We have 3 bedrooms here but need 4. 

So your husband travels? That must be hard with him being gone :( my husband is rarely home so I feel your pain. He worked the whole month of February with no days off, 12 hour shifts. They had an emergency shutdown and he was forced to work everyday. It was awful! 

So glad to hear from you! I will upload a picture of Austin!


----------



## Sunshine7125




----------



## Sunshine7125

Agh. It uploaded sideways lol sorry. Hope you can still see it :)


----------



## Smiler82

Eeee Sunshine what a sweetie!!! Check out that smile :) He is a big boy eh, like Patrick! He looks older than 3 months:) What a great sleeper too. Hope the reflux goes away properly soon.

Ah no Feb sounds like it must have been a nightmare! I can't really complain in comparison! DH is out a lot but I guess only dealing with one kid can't compare to 3!

Oh how exciting about buying a house! Have you seen one you like? We're also renting and trying to work out if we can afford to buy this year or if we have to wait a bit longer. It's a bit hard to get a mortgage.


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!! Sorry I have not been on in so long. Things have been hectic. How are you doing Smiler? Mmleo I hope things are well with you! 

We are building a house I'm so excited. It took a long time of saving but we finally were able to do it. Things here are ok. Austin had his 4 month check up today and there is a spot on his leg the pediatrician wants a dermatologist to look at it and do a biopsy on it. He says it looks like mastocytosis. Not sure if I spelled that correctly. It is usually harmless in children but can carry other issues sometimes. I am nervous and hope to find out answers soon. I just want him to be ok. He still spits up a whole lot and is only 50% in weight. My other two kids were off the charts huge lol. He is just a bit smaller I guess. He is such a happy baby though. How is Patrick? I can't believe 8 months already that is great! He will be walking before you know it :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hi!!!! Sorry for taking so long to reply has been hectic here too!

Wow! Congratulations on the house! How exciting!! Have you got plans drawn up and everything? This is such funny timing as we just bought a house :happydance: never thought we would get out of rented but finally able to do it. It's not finalised but fingers crossed it'll all go through and we can move in a couple of months :)

Ah no I'm sorry to hear Austin has some medical problems - have you had the biopsy yet? I really hope he is okay, poor little mite :hugs: Has he gained much weight?

Patrick is fine thank you :) He started nursery 2 days a week and is getting on great. He is very popular haha :) But he caught a cold immediately and is still suffering. It developed into conjunctivitis so his eyes are really red and sore. But he'll be fine. He's trying to crawl, but only in his sleep which is quite funny/annoying!

How are Lane and Madison?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!! Hope things are well! Did you get the house and move yet?? So excited for you! They started building ours two weeks ago. I can't believe it. We are looking to close on it around September. 

Austin went to the dermatologist and he confirmed it is mastocytosis. For now we just treat it with antihistamines if he has a reaction. He is doing better though and finally putting on more weight. Did Patrick get over his illness? Are you back to working full time? Have you and your husband discussed having anymore children?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lane and Madison are good! :) Lane will be 4 in June. He is growing so fast!


----------



## Smiler82

Ah no poor little Austin! I just googled it and it doesn't sound very nice at all :( But also said kids can grow out of it, I hope that is true for Austin.

4! Wowsers! Is he having a birthday party?

Soooo exciting about your house! Is it going to be quite big? No we haven't moved yet but things are progressing fine. I don't know how it works in the US but here it can take a while for all the solicitors to do their thing. Luckily there is no chain either end so it shouldn't take too much longer. They said hopefully August so we are having a clear-out already and trying to get ourselves organized as much as possible in advance.

Patrick is great thank you! Yes he got over the cold and conjunctivitis. I thought he would surely catch something pretty much every week at nursery but (touch wood) that's all he's had so far.


----------



## Sunshine7125

How are things?? I finally got around to getting on here to catch up lol. We are moving in 5-6 weeks. They are almost done building the house :) I can't believe Patrick is almost a year old! Do you have big birthday plans for him?


----------



## Smiler82

Heeeeyyyy! Congrats on the house, you guys must be so excited :happydance:

Yeah I can't believe he is nearly 1 either, where did the time go?! No we are having trouble with our house move so we don't know where we're going to be on his birthday :( :( I know he doesn't know but I do!! We had just planned a little party with family, nothing fancy but it would be a shame to have to cancel. Things are moving slowly with the house we're buying but we have got to move out of this house a week tomorrow as it is rented and we didn't want to sign up for another 6 months. So we're putting everything into storage and moving away for a bit to live with my parents!

How is Austin doing with the mastocystosis? And what about Lane and Madison? Hope everyone is well :) x


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi Smiler!! Have missed chatting with you :) I will be on more often now hopefully. I've had such a busy last few months. Well our house is done but the appraisal fell through and we had to ask for a second one. So that caused a delay in our home loan processing. The second appraisal finally came back and it was high enough yay! So now we wait three more weeks and hopefully we will be able to close on the house and finally move in! 

How is the house? Were you able to move in? How is Patrick? Are you ready to start trying for another baby? :)

Austin turned 9 months the day before yesterday. He's teething and becoming a bit cranky but still lots of fun! His mastocytosis is doing well, no issues so far. Lane is doing well and Maddie turned 2 on August 15th :) then I realized omg I'm about to have a 1 yr old, 2 yr old and 4 yr old HELP!! Lol


----------



## Smiler82

HEY!!! So great to hear from you :) I don't come on here as much as I used to either but glad I popped on today :) 

Ah that is fantastic news about the house :happydance: You guys must be so excited! We finally moved in on Sept 1st and very happy. It just needs some work!! Starting decorating the lounge next week. Every single room needs doing but can't afford it all at once! Patrick is great thank you :) V confident walker and although he still doesn't STTN he is improving. He is just so much fun at the moment I love it. We have talked about ttc2, probably next year. Eek! 

Omg haha you really have your hands full eh! How do they all get along together? How are you, do you get much sleep?? And what about your DH is he still happy with work?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!!! :wave::wave::wave:

Sorry we have been so busy trying to get settled in the new house. I think we are finally unpacked! That's so great about your house! How are things coming along?? 

The kids are doing well, driving me crazy :wacko: but Lane will start school next year and I may decide to try to go back to work at that point. My husband is still loving his job. He works so much overtime though I am by myself a lot. It can get pretty lonely. How is Patrick?? How are you? We are celebrating Austin's birthday December 13 but he won't be 1 until the 24th. Can't believe he is almost 1 and a Christmas Eve baby! :cry: time flies. I feel like I just had him yesterday.


----------



## Smiler82

Ah no worries I completely understand what it is like getting set up in a new house :D We still have bits and pieces that need unpacking but until we sort other things out we can't! Like we are hoping to get an office set up in the back garden, so until we do that all our officey things are either piled up on the table or still in boxes :D Are you loving your new place? It must feel so great that you built exactly what you wanted :) We love our house though it's not without it's problems!! It is over 100 years old so to be expected really!

Oh yeah I totally forgot Austin is a Christmas baby! Just like my nephew :) That's nice you're celebrating early so he gets a full day of attention! I admire you handling 3 kids if you're on your own a lot - Patrick is in nursery 2 days a week so I only do 3 days on my own with 1 child but that is certainly enough! Are there no play groups or anything near you? I guess with 3 kids it is hard, and also expensive! I take Patrick to a soft play centre every now and again and sometimes meet some other ladies there but apart from that we are usually on our own. But wow that Lane starts school next year! Does he know and understand it's coming? Is he excited?

We are thinking of putting Patrick in nursery for 3 days but I can't decide. He loves his nursery so I know he'll be fine but I feel bad he will have less time with me. But on the flip side I should try to earn as much money as I can now to help get the house sorted because once we have another one I won't be able to work for at least a year I reckon. Decisions decisions! But overall he is great thank you :) Getting some challenging behaviour now but I guess that's normal. He can't talk yet so I think he gets frustrated, and he certainly does not like being told "no" haha :)

We had sad news a few weeks ago, found out FIL has cancer and I don't think they are going to be able to help him. DH has taken it very hard because he adores his dad. We are going to visit them this weekend; I know they can't wait to see Patrick but also I know he is very tiring!! So I hope we don't wear him out too much.

What are your plans for Christmas, will you get to spend it with your families?


----------



## Sunshine7125

HI!! How is everything?? I'm so sorry I am just getting around to getting on here. Lane started preschool so my schedule has become a little more hectic. We are loving our new home! How are things going with you? How is your father in law doing, I am so sorry to hear that news :(

How is Patrick? Austin is walking everywhere. I can't keep up with him :) I actually had some surgery on the 13th of February so I have been down and not able to lift. My mother in law is here helping me though until I heal. I had a breast lift done :) After the three kiddos and the breastfeeding, my poor boobs were pitiful haha! 

Did you have a good Christmas? We had a small get together here at the new house but nothing fancy. I hope everything is going great!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow! Congrats on the surgery, I hope you are happy with your new boobs :D How long is the recovery?

Ah that is great you guys are so happy in your house :) We are happy in ours too, just got so much to do. All boring things like fix the roof, replace the boiler, blah blah! And not enough money, haha.

Patrick is great, thank you! He sounds like Austin, a bit of a whirlwind :) Do your kids all get along ok? I would really like Patrick to have a brother or sister, is just a question of when... Still can't decide! I came off the pill in January but DH is so busy with work we barely see each other so it doesn't really matter, lol. Sadly his dad has decided to stop treatment for his cancer, they said there was only a 20% chance it would do anything, and even then it would only have given him an extra few months, so he would rather be well for as long as possible, spend quality time with family etc rather than be in bed sick all the time. So it is really sad and can make things a bit tense round here at times as DH is not very good at talking about his feelings...like most men! So thinking about another baby right now isn't at the front of his mind. We'll see, leave it to fate I suppose!

How is Lane getting on at preschool? How is Madison? Hope everyone is doing really well. Great to hear from you xx


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!! Things have been horrible here lately. We had the biggest scare of our entire life. On March 4th, Austin spiked a very high fever. He had no other symptoms but had a low-grade fever a few days prior to this. For some reason that day it spiked to over 104. Well I tried to get cool rags on him and get it down and my mother in law was still here helping me and we were trying to cool him off. Well all of the sudden he got this blank stare on his face and began having a seizure :( We immediately called 911 and they talked us through how to handle it until they got here. They tried two doses of Valium on the ambulance but his seizure wouldn't stop. I rode with him on the ambulance and my heart was just bursting into a million pieces, I felt so helpless. We finally got to the ER and they had to give him 3 more doses of some medicine to stop his seizure. They gave him so much medicine it sedated him to the point he quit breathing on his own so they had to put a breathing tube in him. His seizure lasted for over 45 minutes. We were then transported with the care flight team to Children's Hospital in Dallas and he was taken to the intensive care unit. After several tests they are saying he had some sort of virus and diagnosed him with a complex febrile seizure. So far since we have been home he has been well except for he is anemic so he is now on iron supplements. We have an emergency medicine to give him if he seizes again. They truly feel it was related to the fever coming up way to quickly and his brain not being able to handle it. They did a brain scan on him and it came back normal and he will have another one in 6 months to double check his brain activity. I just can't understand it. Our other children or ourselves have never had seizures. I just hope and pray it was a one time thing! When he stopped breathing they sent us to the waiting room with a chaplain I thought I would never see him again. My heart hurts just typing this :( 

But he is still here and he is thriving! He quit walking for a while after this happened but started again about 3 days ago!! :) 

But on another note, my kiddos fight constantly lol. Lane and Madison do. It seems to have gotten better since he started school but they still bicker here and there. I am so sorry with what you two are dealing with, I hate that your father in law is ill. I know how stressful that must be and how hurtful it is for your husband. Maybe soon you two can start to plan a new baby, that would be wonderful! Do you think you will have to try the Clomid again or will your try naturally?

I called the school today and I will enroll Lane in Kindergarten in a month! I can't believe it! Madison throws horrible tantrums but I guess that's normal for a 2 year old haha! 

Hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Oh and so far I am happy with my surgery :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh my _goodness_ I am SO sorry to hear about Austin, bless his heart. What a traumatic experience for you all, it sounds absolutely terrifying and I know if it were me I'd be in pieces. So glad to hear he is ok now and no permanent damage caused. How are you and DH? Something like that must be quite scarring, emotionally. So relieved the outcome was good, honestly my heart was pounding reading that :hugs:

Thanks for your kind words re FIL :) It is ok a lot of the time, but when DH dwells on it he gets really down. FIL to be honest is not my most favourite person in the world but I wish so badly it wasn't happening and he was ok. My best friend's dad died yesterday of cancer as well, and his final days were horrible. I am scared the same thing will happen to FIL and cause DH immense heartache. But just have to take each day as it comes.

As for another baby...well I don't know :) I am gradually feeling more and more ready to have another one and I honestly think it'll be a good thing for Patrick to have a sibling (even if they bicker a lot, lol). It is so weird, I think AF is probably about 5-7 days away, but I have this WEIRD feeling I am pregnant. I don't know why; I'm not desperate to be pregnant in any way at all, but I just can't shake it. We only DTD once around my suspected OV day (accidentally, haha!!) and considering my history the chances are so small!! But hey, who knows! Check back here in a week and I'll let you know!!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Update - not pregnant!! Hahaha. I think I have just forgotten what a natural cycle feels like after about 30 months either on fertility drugs, being pregnant, or on the Pill! Quite relieved in one way but in another a tiny bit disappointed. DH admitted he was a bit disappointed too, so at least this experience has shown us we must be ready for another one after all :) My last 2 cycles were exactly the same length and just based on dates, I must've OV'd on the same day each cycle too. That is pretty good going for me! I wonder how long that will last.... :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Are you taking the Clomid now or just trying naturally? My best friend just did IVF and is pregnant. Part of me is sad that I will never feel pregnancy again but I think 3 kids is plenty!! :wacko:

How are things going? Things here have been pretty good. I enrolled Lane in Kindergarten and he will start in August, that is so hard to believe! Madison is doing well and is so is Austin. He has improved so much since his episode. How is your husband's job going?


----------



## Smiler82

Hey :)

No I'm not on Clomid. I'm on a 3 month course of antibiotics to try and get rid of some stubborn acne :blush: The doc said I definitely cannot get pregnant on them as they are very dangerous to a foetus. Once I'm off them we will just try naturally, but if I'm not pregnant within 6 months we agreed I would go straight to the doctor and see about more Clomid. Last time I really fought going on drugs, I really wanted to conceive naturally but I haven't got time for that faff anymore!

That is such great news about your friend! I hope she has a happy and healthy pregnancy :) Yeah I know what you mean about being a bit sad - we only plan to have two kids so already I'm thinking "aww, next time will be the last time ever..."!

Wow I bet it doesn't feel 5 minutes since Lane was a baby!! Is he excited? Glad to hear Madison is well and Austin is doing a lot better. So is likely it was just the fever then? Patrick had a really high fever (though not as high as Austin's) about a month ago and I was scared he might fit from it, as they do warn you about it at the doctors'. Patrick is fine as well, loving nursery, doing and saying lots of funny things. And having tantrums as well! That's fun... ;)

DH is ok but really stressed with his job. He has a sales area that covers a lot of the country, then another guy left so they just extended his area to pick up the slack, rather than hire someone else. Plus a lot of other stuff that drives him mad so he is going to have a proper talk with his boss and possibly even job hunt. We've also discussed me working full time and him part time but I don't think that will really happen. I'd quite like to, but if we plan to have another baby in the next year or so that would be quite tricky.

How about your DH?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi, sorry it's been a while! :wave: I hope all is well. Lane just got out of preschool and will start Kindergarten next month. It doesn't seem real! Madison will start the preschool at the church in September 2 days a week also. So 2 days a week it will just me be and Austin. I won't know what to do :) 

Austin is feeling much better and hasn't ran a fever since. The pediatrician does think it was all related to the fever and we shouldn't have to worry about it again. It appears that he may have had the hand, foot and mouth disease but they didn't test him for it so we aren't exactly sure what truly caused the fever. When he went to the ICU unit they ruled out meningitis and bacterial infections. I hope we never have to deal with it again. 

I'm sorry to hear your DH is so stressed with his job. That makes it tough. My DH is working a whole bunch of hours so I stay home alot with just me and the kids by myself. It gets lonely. Since we have built the house we haven't met many people. We know all of our neighbors but they are mainly older retired couples. Our next door neighbor has a 3 year old and 14 year old but they stay gone the majority of the time. I don't ever see them home lol. It's odd. Hopefully when Lane starts Kindergarten we can meet some of the other parents and get to know some people our age. I can't wait for Madison to start school so I can afford to go back to work. Staying at home drives me crazy some days! :wacko: 

I'm so glad Patrick is doing well. I hate to hear you are having to take those antibiotics. My DH had to take something like that for his acne once. It was called Doxxycycline. Not sure I spelled that right. He couldn't really get out in the sun very long or he would burn but it did clear up his face. Hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey! Great to hear from you :) So pleased to hear Austin has been fine and the docs say not to worry. What a relief!

Wowee, the kids are growing up fast hey! (Such an old lady thing to say!) I hope they both settle in really well. I bet it'll be a bit of a surprise going from 3 kids to 1 on some days! We still can't TTC yet but I do think about it, and worry how on earth I will manage another child. Particularly naps - by the time we have another one Patrick will probably have outgrown them. The only thing that kept me sane when he was younger was being able to go back to bed when he was napping. So if I have to be up half the night with a baby then up all day if Patrick doesn't nap any more I am going to lose my mind!!

But a bit early to be worrying about such things ;)

Sorry to hear you feel lonely :hugs: I do sympathize - I work at home so if it's not just me and Patrick, it is just me. I'm happy in my own company much of the time but you need some adult conversation sometime don't you. What about stuff in the evening on your own, like a class or a book club or something? But yeah once Lane has made some friends at kindergarten you could invite kids and their parents round on a weekend or something and get to know some grown ups :)

Ah your DH sounds similar to me! I wear make up with sunscreen in it or it does get irritated. Can't spell my drug at all but it starts with an 'L' and definitely ends with 'cycline' so prob quite similar to what your DH took :) It made me feel sick at first but then I switched to taking it at night and now it doesn't bother me. My skin is looking a lot better so I just hope it lasts. My mum was on the same drugs for the same thing and hers cleared up really well. She's not had trouble for a few years now.

So you're going back to work this September?


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi, sorry it's been so long!! I won't be going back this September, hopefully in 2 more years when Maddie starts Kindergarten. The preschool we put her in is at the church and it's costing us $125 a month which isn't bad and I think it'll be really good for her. I can't believe Lane starts Kindergarten next Monday. It'll be a change for all of us especially with our schedules :) I'd love to go back to work now but childcare for all 3 kiddos is outrageous here and unfortunately my line of work doesn't pay all that well :( 

My DH has surgery Tuesday to remove a cyst on the back of his neck. Bless his heart, his acne has really caused him problems over the years. The medicine he's taking seems to be working well for him so far. It's called Solodyn I believe but generic is Monocycline I think?? Maddie turned 3 yesterday I can't believe it... I will share her picture :)

How is everything going with you??


----------



## Sunshine7125




----------



## Smiler82

Hey :hi:
Sorry I didn't respond earlier, things got a bit crazy and I kind of forgot :blush: Sadly my FIL died on Aug 10th so have been caught up in all of that. Can't remember if I posted about it on here already or not but he had cancer, so we knew it was coming but still, it's been hard. The funeral was on the 21st, then a week later DH found out he was being made redundant! Gah! Never rains eh....but we are trying to look on it as a positive, as his job was getting very stressful, and with everything with his dad he needs a rest right now, so in a way it is good timing! Some options coming up hopefully soon, so it's not all bad. Just got to be careful with money the next couple of months!

How did your husband's operation go? Hope it was relatively painless!

I love that photo of Madison :) She is just gorgeous :) How is she getting on at pre school? And how about Lane with kindergarten? Hope he has adjusted ok! And of course hope Austin is ok too...and you!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi! I am so sorry to hear about your father in law. Is your husband holding up ok? I am also sorry to hear about his job :( Are you still working, I'm sorry my memory is horrible haha. 

My husband's surgery went well, they got the cyst out and he is all healed! Lane is doing ok in Kindergarten, he's having a few discipline issues because he doesn't like to do all his work, he would rather play or talk. He turned 5 in June so I am beginning to wonder if it's still just some immaturity. Most of the kids are older than him. If you turn 5 after Sept 1, they make you start the next year so he was pretty close to the cut off. I hope they don't recommend him repeating Kindergarten. He seems to do ok on the work but just doesn't like to listen :dohh:

Madison loves preschool and her teacher. I am having a hard time getting her to potty train. It seems like she cares nothing about it. She knows how to sit on the toilet, flush it and when she needs to go but just doesn't want to take the time to do it. I always heard girls were easier to potty train but I am not seeing it :nope:

I hope you are doing well, any further plans on baby #2, I knew you said you were taking some medicine so you were having to wait. Hope to hear from you soon :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks :) DH is very up and down about it. We lived far away from his parents so I think that kind of confuses things; he's so used to going long periods without seeing his parents some days I think he can pretend everything is normal, but other times he gets very upset. They were very close so he is pretty devastated. Also very upset about the fact Patrick won't know his grandad :(

Oh that's good news about your husband's operation :)

Ah little Lane! He is very young. The school year start dates are the same over here so I do worry about Patrick starting school - he will turn 4 in the August then start a couple of weeks later! So really, really young :S. 5 is really young too, I wouldn't worry too much. I think it should be different, like in Scandinavia kids don't start school properly until they are 7!

Ooh, potty training!! We are trying to introduce the idea very gently but not going down very well! Perhaps she is just being defiant!

I hope to start ttc #2 in the next couple of months, or early next year :) Just waiting for confirmation of a start date for a new job for DH, so once that is all 100% sorted out we will see what happens :)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Hi!! How is everything going? Any word on your DH's job? I can't believe Patrick is already 2 :) Austin turns 2 next month and I am having a hard time believing it! He is starting the fit throwing and is definitely not my little baby anymore :(

Madison's preschool basically kicked her out because she won't poop in the potty. I have tried everything I can to get her to do it. I have bought pretty panties, I have tried rewards, it's been a nightmare :( The preschool stopped me last Thursday when I was leaving and told me she couldn't come back until she potty trained and they didn't have time to deal with it. This our church too so I was pretty hurt about the way they handled it. So now she is back home with me all week. 

Hope everything is going well!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Sunshine,

Sorry for taking ages to reply! I'm really sorry to hear about preschool and how they treated Madison...I think that is terrible. What age children do they care for? They can't expect them all to reach the milestones at the same age. How is Madison, did it upset her? Any luck with the potty training now? I think it is quite common for kids not to want to poop in the potty, I don't know why but I've noticed it on these forums and talking to friends. Patrick will wee on the potty but only at bathtime, and he absolutely will not entertain the idea of doing a poo on it! He is quite stubborn so I'm not looking forward to doing potty training properly later in the year :/

In other news, I found out just before christmas that I am pregnant! Bit of a surprise! I'm not 100% sure of dates but I think I am about 9 weeks now. DH and I both lost a bit of weight doing a healthy eating plan so I reckon that's what did it! We weren't planning it, not really, although we had said time is ticking and we should hurry up if we want another one. Then BAM! Can't believe it. The doctor gave me the same due date as Patrick though...whoops!

How is everything with you? How was your Christmas?


----------

